# TEAM TAFFY MEET ROOM/BANTER THREAD



## Jay.32

Team Taffy members, @DAI, @PatWelsh, @mal, @Keeks, @Tommy10 @bowden86

As Team Taffy moderator, I thought it as my duty to sort out our messy Journals... we are all having some great fun and banter.. but its more banter than logging our diet, training and progress... so we can use the Team Taffy Meeting room for the banter and journals kept for its original purpose..

We may have to get some bouncers in here just in case @W33BAM and her crew come steaming in causing trouble!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 97167


----------



## Jay.32

ewen said:


> View attachment 97167


Ewen thats the spirit mate...


----------



## mal

good idea...i can keep up with all the gossip, and dai can post pics of good looking women.


----------



## Ash1981

My mums side are from Swansea

Am i in?


----------



## Jay.32

Keep it clean Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Oi Oi i found it


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> My mums side are from Swansea
> 
> Am i in?


Welcome ASh


----------



## Ash1981

Jay.32 said:


> Welcome ASh


Sweet Jay

I went Cardiff on a stag weekend and fcked loads of birds so thats got to make me a taff


----------



## mal

ash1981 said:


> Sweet Jay
> 
> I went Cardiff on a stag weekend and *fcked lads *of birds so thats got to make me a taff


no!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ash1981

mal said:


> no!!!!!!!!


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yea loads of lads and 1 or 2 birds thrown in for good measure:lol:

- - - Updated - - -



ash1981 said:


> Sweet Jay
> 
> I went Cardiff on a stag weekend and fcked lads of birds so thats got to make me a taff


----------



## Ash1981

Im sorry but i had to edit that


----------



## Patsy

Im expecting a bunch of pished up Scotts in here any moment now :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

You all have to follow my journal however


----------



## George-Bean

ewen said:


> View attachment 97167


cute lol


----------



## powerhousepeter

Wrexham lad....do I qualify


----------



## W33BAM

PatWelsh said:


> Im expecting a bunch of pished up Scotts in here any moment now :lol:


I'm not pished but i'm as foo as a coo after a monster meal with my pals!!


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> We may have to get some bouncers in here just in case @W33BAM and her crew come steaming in causing trouble!!!


They'll need more than SIA badges to sort us lot out!! None o' yer lanky welshish shirt fillers!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Good Friday Morning y'all! 

Come on Team Taffy........Rise and shine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its Friday, which means weekend starts here! :thumb:


----------



## mal

bore da butties!


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning, Team Taffy members and visitors...

The weekend is here.... I hope you all have a good'n


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning, Team Taffy members and visitors...
> 
> The weekend is here.... I hope you all have a good'n


Morning butt, freezing here aint it!

What time you calling over later sweetheart aint seen ya all week its lonely here :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Morning butt, freezing here aint it!
> 
> What time you calling over later sweetheart aint seen ya all week its lonely here :lol:


be over at 6, whats for tea??


----------



## Dai Jones

Bora da TT


----------



## Jay.32

powerhousepeter said:


> Wrexham lad....do I qualify


You are now a qualified visitor.... on trial for membership... you may have to move into wales :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> be over at 6, whats for tea??


Well im sweet as it is aint that enough! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

This is me at the weekends


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> This is me at the weekends
> 
> View attachment 97194


Fixed :lol:


----------



## mal

We need some valley girls in here.


----------



## Ash1981

Get Kay in here surely???


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> We need some valley girls in here.


Pmsl have i still not learnt my lesson? :lol:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> This is me at the weekends
> 
> View attachment 97194


get one of these mate..awesome.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> You are now a qualified visitor.... on trial for membership... you may have to move into wales :lol:


don't start with where we're from


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> get one of these mate..awesome.


No Mal TeamTaffy needs one of these babys.. Fcuk yeah!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

ash1981 said:


> Get Kay in here surely???


thats if she will talk to me and Jay 

- - - Updated - - -



PatWelsh said:


> No Mal TeamTaffy needs one of these babys.. Fcuk yeah!! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 97196


The Taffy bus :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

I miss my vw camper....


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> thats if she will talk to me and Jay
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The Taffy bus :lol:


I can just see us turning up to meets and bb'ing comps in the TT Wagon :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

@Kaywoodham you presence is required honey :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> I can just see us turning up to meets and bb'ing comps in the TT Wagon :lol:


You have just given me an idea for my VW T5 wne I get it lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> @Kaywoodham you presence is required honey :laugh:


But mate Kay has already stated many times she is NOT Welsh lol :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Haaaa

Sh1te


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> But mate Kay has already stated many times she is NOT Welsh lol :lol:


she is now living in wales.... we can put her on a trial basis...


----------



## Ash1981

Haaaa

Sh1te


----------



## Ash1981

Is there an initiation process ?


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> she is now living in wales.... we can put her on a trial basis...


Whats that shape up or ship out?!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

ash1981 said:


> Is there an initiation process ?


Jay's the brains around here I'm sure he's thinking of something


----------



## Jay.32

Guys I will take care of Kays initiation...

Dai You take care of Ash's :lol:


----------



## Guest

I'm hiding my birth certificate...


----------



## JANIKvonD

where the fuks my tag? happened to taffy translator


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> How do you guys rate "the Valleys"?
> 
> I'm not Welsh but live in Wales and even I feel embarrassed


looks normal to me think they need to get some idiots in there :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> where the fuks my tag? happened to taffy translator


Make your Signiture TEAM TAFFY TRANSLATOR


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> where the fuks my tag? happened to taffy translator


Just stick it in ya signiture

Jay just beat me to it


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> How do you guys rate "the Valleys"?
> 
> I'm not Welsh but live in Wales and even I feel embarrassed


Very embarressing mate..

I feel sorry for there family.... parents ...


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> I don't think it can get any worse :tongue:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Too right, my thoughts exactly. Some of the things that cone out of the girls mouths and how they react is horrid.


If it was my son or daughter... I would dis-own them


----------



## Dai Jones

How about MTV's "TeamTaffy show" we all hit Cardiff??


----------



## Jay.32

Team Taffy

Jay32 - Mod (Godfather)

Patwelsh - captain

Dai - captain

Mal - Captain

Bowden86 - sometimes captain

JANIK - translator

keeks - mascot

Chilisi - on trial period

ASh - on trial period.

Kay - still hung over..

Hope this makes it clear our positions in Team Taffy


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Team Taffy
> 
> Jay32 - Mod (Godfather)
> 
> Patwelsh - captain
> 
> Dai - captain
> 
> Mal - Captain
> 
> Bowden86 - sometimes captain
> 
> JANIK - translator
> 
> keeks - mascot
> 
> Chilisi - on trial period
> 
> ASh - on trial period.
> 
> Kay - still hung over..
> 
> Hope this makes it clear our positions in Team Taffy


 :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> Team Taffy
> 
> Jay32 - Grandfather
> 
> Patwelsh - captain
> 
> Dai - captain
> 
> Mal - Captain
> 
> Bowden86 - sometimes captain
> 
> JANIK - translator
> 
> keeks - mascot
> 
> Chilisi - on trial period
> 
> ASh - on trial period.
> 
> Kay - still hung over..
> 
> Hope this makes it clear our positions in Team Taffy


fixed


----------



## Ash1981

Jay.32 said:


> Guys I will take care of Kays initiation...
> 
> Dai You take care of Ash's :lol:


Lol

Be gentle ffs, I'm only little!!!


----------



## Ash1981

Dai Jones said:


> How about MTV's "TeamTaffy show" we all hit Cardiff??


I'd fckin def be up for that. Love it there

Tidy


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> fixed


Dai am I seeing things, or did you just make a correction against the team Taffy mod/godfather??

Patsy sort him out before I demote him :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

ash1981 said:


> I'd fckin def be up for that. Love it there
> 
> Tidy


There has been talk of a meet but we need to get hold of MTV


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai am I seeing things, or did you just make a correction against the team Taffy mod/godfather??
> 
> Patsy sort him out before I demote him :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

*teckle!* (translation: teckle = brilliant)


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> Trial period?? I've married one of your lovely welsh girls and have lived here for nearly 4 years butt!?


Pic or no lovely welsh girl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Dai am I seeing things, or did you just make a correction against the team *Taffy mod/godfather??*
> 
> Patsy sort him out before I demote him :lol:


translation = im a bellend


----------



## Dai Jones

T.ricep

E.xtensions

A.nabolic

M.uscle

T. raps

A. rms

F. lex

F. ail

Y. FFATMAET


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> No chance, she would be Tampen! If I did that!


:laugh:


----------



## Ash1981

I shouldn't be I trial anyway

My auntie used to live down 18 Christopher road, Swansea. Go check it out

And I used to frequent the mumbles on the regs

Lol


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> I shouldn't be I trial anyway
> 
> My auntie used to live down 18 Christopher road, Swansea. Go check it out
> 
> And I used to frequent the mumbles on the regs
> 
> Lol


That was your Aunty was it... dont mention my name to her...


----------



## Jay.32

The new TT uniform for @Keeks & @Kaywoodham we will hopefully get @W33BAM wearing this too


----------



## Ash1981

I just have...

She aint happy


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Team Taffy
> 
> Jay32 - Mod (Godfather)
> 
> Patwelsh - captain
> 
> Dai - captain
> 
> Mal - Captain
> 
> Bowden86 - sometimes captain
> 
> JANIK - translator
> 
> keeks - mascot
> 
> Chilisi - on trial period
> 
> ASh - on trial period.
> 
> Kay - still hung over..
> 
> Hope this makes it clear our positions in Team Taffy


Ahem, Jayboy just because I jilted you at the cyber alter you have completely wiped me from your memory????????? I'm deeply saddened at this. Distraught.

In Scottish: Go take a sh1t in yer hawns 'n clap ya bawbag. Am o'wer it. Built a bridge. Hope yer next sh1te's a breach hedgehog.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Ahem, Jayboy just because I jilted you at the cyber alter you have completely wiped me from your memory????????? I'm deeply saddened at this. Distraught.
> 
> In Scottish: Go take a sh1t in yer hawns 'n clap ya bawbag. Am o'wer it. Built a bridge. Hope yer next sh1te's a breach hedgehog.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


if you check my last post please!!!!

I will await your apology :crying:


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> I just have...
> 
> She aint happy


She took me home one night after clubbing in Escape....

I will say no more :blink:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> if you check my last post please!!!!
> 
> I will await your apology :crying:


What, I'm expected to be thankful for being remembered only when **** bank pics are thought of???????????????????

Jay Jay Jay, we need to chat!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> What, I'm expected to be thankful for being remembered only when **** bank pics are thought of???????????????????
> 
> Jay Jay Jay, we need to chat!!!!


ok ok ok I still love you!!!! im crying inside!!! this is just my defence mecanism!!! :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning Lou


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok ok I still love you!!!! im crying inside!!! this is just my defence mecanism!!! :wub:


Awwww Jay, you gave up too soon!!! I was almost ready to crumble and don the uniform!!! 

Don't cry, we've discussed this..... He'll get bored of me soon enough and give me the BOOF!!!


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> Morning Lou


G'morning Dai 

How are you today?? Still bloated?


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> G'morning Dai
> 
> How are you today?? Still bloated?


yeh I'm good, yeh bl00dy chips!!!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Awwww Jay, you gave up too soon!!! I was almost *ready to crumble and don the uniform!!*!
> 
> Don't cry, we've discussed this..... He'll get bored of me soon enough and give me the BOOF!!!


The uniform is waiting.... and Ive booked a welsh language course for you hunny bunny :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I'm good, yeh bl00dy chips!!!


Me too!! I had a monster feed last night when I was out with the girls... my midsection is like a barrel today!!

Sitting here trying to drink a chocolate igf1 and it's giving me the dry boak (in Scottish - making me sick!)


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Im off for some food... look after things in yer for a bit... them scotts are lerking about... be on your guard :gun_bandana:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> The new TT uniform for @Keeks & @Kaywoodham we will hopefully get @W33BAM wearing this too
> 
> View attachment 97201


this isnt near revealing enough


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> The uniform is waiting.... and Ive booked a welsh language course for you hunny bunny :lol:


Awwww you're a true gent Jay 

My weekends are interesting.... I was an ann summers cheerleader last weekend and a Welsh mascot this weekend! What the hell will I be next weekend???? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Me too!! I had a monster feed last night when I was out with the girls... my midsection is like a barrel today!!
> 
> Sitting here trying to drink a chocolate igf1 and it's giving me the dry boak (in Scottish - making me sick!)


O dear, what was the food?


----------



## JANIKvonD

we'll just paint them on......*shotgun* doing weebam


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> this isnt near revealing enough


i know the dragon is on the side of the dress :nono:


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> O dear, what was the food?


Well I had southern fried chicken strips with salad to start, then a chargrilled chicken burger with salad and chips with 2 sides, yes TWO sides!!! Garlic ciabatta with mozzarella and onion rings, then I had sticky toffee pudding with hot custard for desert!!!

Oh god, I'm actually salivating like a dog!!! I have an appetite like a man! Which is a dear date when Ramsay and I go out for dinner!! :lol:

It's ridiculous that I can out eat him when he's actually double my size!

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> we'll just paint them on......*shotgun* doing weebam


Haw wee barra, pit yer watter pistol away!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Awwww you're a true gent Jay
> 
> My weekends are interesting.... I was an *ann summers cheerleader* last weekend and a Welsh mascot this weekend! What the hell will I be next weekend???? :lol:


ann summers!!! jay has just dropped his food and is very disintoriantated,


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Well I had *southern fried chicken strips with salad to start, then a chargrilled chicken burger with salad and chips with 2 sides, yes TWO sides!!! Garlic ciabatta with mozzarella and onion rings, then I had sticky toffee pudding with hot custard for desert!!! *
> 
> Oh god, I'm actually salivating like a dog!!! I have an appetite like a man! Which is a dear date when Ramsay and I go out for dinner!! :lol:
> 
> It's ridiculous that I can out eat him when he's actually double my size!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Haw wee barra, pit yer watter pistol away!!! :lol:


holly fuk!!! that sounds class! im cutting ya ersehole


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Well I had southern fried chicken strips with salad to start, then a chargrilled chicken burger with salad and chips with 2 sides, yes TWO sides!!! Garlic ciabatta with mozzarella and onion rings, then I had sticky toffee pudding with hot custard for desert!!!
> 
> Oh god, I'm actually salivating like a dog!!! I have an appetite like a man! Which is a dear date when Ramsay and I go out for dinner!! :lol:
> 
> It's ridiculous that I can out eat him when he's actually double my size!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Haw wee barra, pit yer watter pistol away!!! :lol:


O nice!!


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Awwww you're a true gent Jay
> 
> My weekends are interesting.... I was an ann summers cheerleader last weekend and a Welsh mascot this weekend! What the hell will I be next weekend???? :lol:


tell us more


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> O nice!!


Dai, it looks like we have our work cut out for us with this one!!!! She eats more than the whole of Team Taffy.... If we take her out on one of our get togethers! she will eat all our food man....

We have take on more than we can handle


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> holly fuk!!! that sounds class! im cutting ya ersehole


I'm still as foo as a coo! Managed to get a shake in with a wee handful of blended oats. Y'know to counter balance last nights eating frenzy!!



Dai Jones said:


> O nice!!


It sure was Dai, it suuuuuuure was!!!


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Dai, it looks like we have our work cut out for us with this one!!!! She eats more than the whole of Team Taffy.... If we take her out on one of our get togethers! she will eat all our food man....
> 
> We have take on more than we can handle


Hahahahahahaaa!!! Funnily enough Rams said that too!! And you know the size of him.... I still manage to out hench him, out eat him and I've out drank him many times too! I like my vodka's large!

As soon as I can train again I'll be out lifting him too!! Yay!!!


----------



## sutmae

This would have to be the ultimate Welsh Ann Summers Cheerleader!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai, it looks like we have our work cut out for us with this one!!!! She eats more than the whole of Team Taffy.... If we take her out on one of our get togethers! she will eat all our food man....
> 
> We have take on more than we can handle


Na its just none of us are realy bulking yet :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Hahahahahahaaa!!! Funnily enough Rams said that too!! And you know the size of him.... I still manage to out hench him, out eat him and I've out drank him many times too! I like my vodka's large!
> 
> As soon as I can train again I'll be out lifting him too!! Yay!!!


hey one lucky guy isn't he :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

sutmae said:


> View attachment 97203
> 
> 
> This would have to be the ultimate Welsh Ann Summers Cheerleader!!!


Sutmae... thats what am talking about :beer:


----------



## sutmae

Jay.32 said:


> Sutmae... thats what am talking about :beer:


All we need now are willing female volunteers to model it on ukm.

If there's no takers i'll see if they have it in my moob size!


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> View attachment 97167


We F*ck em! You eat em!

Aberystwyth lad here born n bred  Have emigrated now though!


----------



## Jay.32

dbaird said:


> We F*ck em! You eat em!
> 
> Aberystwyth lad here born n bred  Have emigrated now though!


dbaird, we apreciate your support... but dont entice a war... we only just survived the scottish invasion!!

We have to build up our defences first..

These young pups have a lot to learn.


----------



## dbaird

was thinking of getting my feathers tattoo soon too!


----------



## Ash1981

Jay.32 said:


> She took me home one night after clubbing in Escape....
> 
> I will say no more :blink:


You like the biguns then J?


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> dbaird, we apreciate your support... but dont entice a war... we only just survived the scottish invasion!!
> 
> We have to build up our defences first..
> 
> These young pups have a lot to learn.


You may have survived but that was merely round 1..... @tommy and @JANIKvonD and I are conjuring up phase 2 right now.....


----------



## Jay.32

Hear is @Keeks our Team Taffy mascot.. who was trained under the Team Taffy regime!!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> You may have survived but that was merely round 1..... @tommy and @JANIKvonD and I are conjuring up phase 2 right now.....


Oh yeah the love has gone again then????

- - - Updated - - -



ash1981 said:


> You like the biguns then J?


oops should of kept that quiet....


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Oh yeah the love has gone again then????


No no, there will always be a special lion shaped place for you in my heart


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Hear is @Keeks our Team Taffy mascot.. who was trained under the Team Taffy regime!!
> 
> View attachment 97205


and she invented quark :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> We F*ck em! You eat em!
> 
> Aberystwyth lad here born n bred  Have emigrated now though!


ill rape it first .


----------



## W33BAM

ewen said:


> ill rape it first .


I see your manners are still going strong Ewen!!! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

W33BAM said:


> I see your manners are still going strong Ewen!!! :lol:


oh you fancy a go on my rape stick do you


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> dbaird, we apreciate your support... but dont entice a war... we only just survived the scottish invasion!!
> 
> We have to build up our defences first..
> 
> These young pups have a lot to learn.





W33BAM said:


> You may have survived but that was merely round 1..... @tommy and @JANIKvonD and I are conjuring up phase 2 right now.....


im sharpening my invasion stick as we speak


----------



## Jay.32

ewen said:


> oh you fancy a go on my rape stick do you


ewen keep your twig away from my w33bam :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

ewen said:


> oh you fancy a go on my *rape stick* do you


haha i swear i didnt read this before i refered to mine as a stick, great rapists think alike eh


----------



## Keeks

sutmae said:


> View attachment 97203
> 
> 
> This would have to be the ultimate Welsh Ann Summers Cheerleader!!!


I could have this as one of next years competition bikinis! True Team Taffy!


----------



## W33BAM

ewen said:


> oh you fancy a go on my rape stick do you


Aww you sure know how to melt my heart


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I could have this as one of next years competition bikinis! True Team Taffy!


Yes I think so Daffy...

How are you this morning? excited/nervous???


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> im sharpening my invasion stick as we speak


 @Jay.32 I think we better change the thread name to The Celtic Club/Group


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Yes I think so Daffy...
> 
> How are you this morning? excited/nervous???


Absolutely bricking it.......BIG TIME! Its the waiting and anticipation of the day thats like slow torture. And knackered and hungry........and shattered and hungry! Apart from that Im good! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I could have this as one of next years competition bikinis! True Team Taffy!


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> @Jay.32 I think we better change the thread name to The Celtic Club/Group


Are you telling the Godfather what to do again...

Right you are banned from Protien shakes for 2 weeks...

Dai your not yourself today.... have you been on the p!ss with Kay?


----------



## MRSTRONG

W33BAM said:


> Aww you sure know how to melt my heart


this could be :wub: soon you will be :bounce: on my  .

:clap:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Absolutely bricking it.......BIG TIME! Its the waiting and anticipation of the day thats like slow torture. And knackered and hungry........and shattered and hungry! Apart from that Im good! :thumb:


How you feeling with what you see in the mirror.?


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Aww you sure know how to melt my heart


if i knew it was that easy i would of been rude to you ages ago


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Are you telling the Godfather what to do again...
> 
> Right you are banned from Protien shakes for 2 weeks...
> 
> Dai your not yourself today.... have you been on the p!ss with Kay?


it maybe the the case of if ya can't beat them join them :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> it maybe the the case of if ya can't beat them join them :laugh:


you are really going off the rails..... has that @W33BAM started her poison on you


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> How you feeling with what you see in the mirror.?


So so really, skin seems to have thinner appearance, slightly more vascular, will see what the next 24 hours bring when I drop the water. Looking ok I think. Huge massive bruise on my assss hasnt gone though, and its so dark that even my tan wont cover it up so gutted about that.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So so really, skin seems to have thinner appearance, slightly more vascular, will see what the next 24 hours bring when I drop the water. Looking ok I think. Huge massive bruise on my assss hasnt gone though, and its so dark that even my tan wont cover it up so gutted about that.


The bruise my go a yellow colour in the next 24hrs and should blend with your tan..

I really wish you all the best... and I know you will do well..xx

- - - Updated - - -

@Keeks Im loving your Signature !!!!! :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

ewen said:


> this could be :wub: soon you will be :bounce: on my  .
> 
> :clap:


I'm sure the big man will be relieved at getting a day off!! :whistling: :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> if i knew it was that easy i would of been rude to you ages ago


You live and you learn!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

w33bam will you stop flirting with my team


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> you are really going off the rails..... has that @W33BAM started her poison on you


can't help it :wub: :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> The bruise my go a yellow colour in the next 24hrs and should blend with your tan..
> 
> I really wish you all the best... and I know you will do well..xx
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @Keeks Im loving your Signature !!!!! :thumb :


x2


----------



## MRSTRONG

W33BAM said:


> I'm sure the big man will be relieved at getting a day off!! :whistling: :lol:


a day ??? sh1t im not that good :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> w33bam will you stop flirting with my team


In my defence, it was @ewen that started it!!!



ewen said:


> a day ??? sh1t im not that good :lol:


Oh well, sack that idea then!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

what about Dai???? are you going to blame hime tooo

tart :laugh:

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> what about Dai???? are you going to blame hime tooo
> 
> tart :laugh:


You're just well jel cause I jilted you!!! I was prepared to still have you as a cyber bit on the side.... Ramsay even said he'd turn a blind eye.... But looks like I gots me some fresh meat.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> You're just well jel cause I jilted you!!! I was prepared to still have you as a cyber bit on the side.... Ramsay even said he'd turn a blind eye.... But looks like I gots me some fresh meat.....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


mmmm you tease.... dont make me propose to you again....


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> The bruise my go a yellow colour in the next 24hrs and should blend with your tan..
> 
> I really wish you all the best... and I know you will do well..xx
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @Keeks Im loving your Signature !!!!! :thumb:


Fingers crossed for the bruise......and fingers and toes and wires for the show! Thank you! xxx 

Next year it'll be the Team Taffy bikini that bags me that 1st place trophy! :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Fingers crossed for the bruise......and fingers and toes and wires for the show! Thank you! xxx
> 
> Next year it'll be the Team Taffy bikini that bags me that 1st place trophy! :laugh:


Im in the process of getting some Team Taffy hoddies made... what size for you?? x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Im in the process of getting some Team Taffy hoddies made... what size for you?? x


Lol, midget size please! x


----------



## Welsh76

:rockon:


----------



## Jay.32

Welsh76 said:


> :rockon:


we have a new aplicant....

age?

height?

weight?

time training?

how fit is your misses?


----------



## Welsh76

Jay.32 said:


> we have a new aplicant....
> 
> age? 36
> 
> height? 6ft
> 
> weight? 85kg
> 
> time training? 18 years
> 
> how fit is your misses? Very!


----------



## Jay.32

Your in.....

If you could just pm me your misses mobile number for emrgencies..


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> You're just well jel cause I jilted you!!! I was prepared to still have you as a cyber bit on the side.... Ramsay even said he'd turn a blind eye.... But looks like I gots me some fresh meat.....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> *Your in.....*
> 
> If you could just pm me your misses mobile number for emrgencies..


thats it! is this not a democracy?! it should be going to the vote! fukin hitler  x


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> thats it! is this not a democracy?! it should be going to the vote! fukin hitler  x


Your sacked..... @W33BAM job going if you want it???


----------



## Ash1981

Keeks said:


> So so really, skin seems to have thinner appearance, slightly more vascular, will see what the next 24 hours bring when I drop the water. Looking ok I think. Huge massive bruise on my assss hasnt gone though, and its so dark that even my tan wont cover it up so gutted about that.


Get some arnica cream on that bruise, does wonderes


----------



## Keeks

ash1981 said:


> Get some arnica cream on that bruise, does wonderes


Cheers, will get some this afternoon and give that a go. Been attacking it with witch hazel all week, not sure if its helped but will try anything!


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Your sacked..... @W33BAM job going if you want it???


Sorry @JANIKvonD but I need this job!!! When Jay offers me my christmas bonus you can have it!!! :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Sorry @JANIKvonD but I need this job!!! When Jay offers me my christmas bonus you can have it!!! :whistling:


yir gittin nae joab! em indir contact


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> yir gittin nae joab! em indir contact


Aye right you fannybawz, your endin nuhink so wind yer neck in!!


----------



## Jay.32

:confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Aye right you fannybawz, your endin *nuhink* so wind yer neck in!!


gittin negged fir this ane


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> gittin negged fir this ane


Hahaha!! That's fair, I hate nuhink, suhink, torlet etc etc!!! Just sloppy lazy pronounciation of perfectly normal slang words!!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :confused1:


here we go again


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> here we go again


I know... where have you been???? ive been left on my own in here with the nutters....

we need to up security... :2guns:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Hahaha!! That's fair, I hate nuhink, suhink, torlet etc etc!!! Just sloppy lazy pronounciation of perfectly normal slang words!!! :lol:


ken :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

h34r:

- - - Updated - - -

h34r:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I know... where have you been???? ive been left on my own in here with the nutters....
> 
> we need to up security... :2guns:


trying to update my own journal :wacko:


----------



## Jay.32

Whats Team Taffy crew upto this weekend?

My 2 daughters are swapping bedrooms... so I have to take cupboards out of one and plaster some walls...

No rest for me this weekend..

no training... but will hopefully get some cardio done


----------



## Dai Jones

Swimming or taking my boy to a play barn so I can chill and perv at the mums


----------



## W33BAM

Quiet night in tonight, busy day running errands tomorrow then my pals hen night in Glasgow, nothing planned for sunday yet...


----------



## Jay.32

sunday you will be recovering bam


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> Just traveling back to the dump that is England. Jumping on a plane later to go to work.


plane?? Are you a air hostess??


----------



## JANIKvonD

im getting p!shed tonight with a few mates infront of the ps3 as im off for a week in 2.5hrs  saturday im taking the kids to there ice skating and prob some other p!sh she's got planned for me. sunday ill be watching the GP and pulling the head off it all day


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> sunday you will be recovering bam


Nope, sadly I'm still off the booze JayBoy 

Gotta wait until my shoulder recovers and I can come off these tabs.... Grrrrr!!!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Nope, sadly I'm still off the booze JayBoy
> 
> Gotta wait until my shoulder recovers and I can come off these tabs.... Grrrrr!!!


gutted, hows the shoulder feeling?


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> gutted, hows the shoulder feeling?


Well I'm getting more movement each day which is great.... However like a proper numb skull I keep trying to use the arm and then spend the next 2 days in agony!!

But it's making great progress, thanks  It's been 3 weeks and they anticipated 10-12 for full movement but god knows when I can train again :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Well I'm getting more movement each day which is great.... However like a proper numb skull I keep trying to use the arm and then spend the next 2 days in agony!!
> 
> But it's making great progress, thanks  It's been 3 weeks and they anticipated 10-12 for full movement but god knows when I can train again :confused1:


I would be exactly the same.. they would have to tie it up for me, or I would never recover.


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> I would be exactly the same.. they would have to tie it up for me, or I would never recover.


Every time Rams comes up he gives me into trouble for using my arm as much and not letting him help me!!! He even makes me sleep with my sling on! I know its for my own good but I think he has a hidden agenda!! Haha!!

I went to the gym on Monday for cardio and couldn't resist doing a wee leg work out too! Can't load any machines though so it's resistance only! Needs must though!

It's soooooo frustrating having the use of only 1 arm! I can move it but not really use it if you get me...


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Every time Rams comes up he gives me into trouble for using my arm as much and not letting him help me!!! He even makes me sleep with my sling on! I know its for my own good but *I think he has a hidden agenda*!! Haha!!
> 
> I went to the gym on Monday for cardio and couldn't resist doing a wee leg work out too! Can't load any machines though so it's resistance only! Needs must though!
> 
> It's soooooo frustrating having the use of only 1 arm! I can move it but not really use it if you get me...


thats enough info thank you!!!! we havent long split up.... I still have feelings ya know :cursing: :bounce: :drool:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> thats enough info thank you!!!! we havent long split up.... I still have feelings ya know :cursing: :bounce: :drool:


Hahaha!! Awwww I'm sorry Jay, I know you still miss him..... I take care of him though, he's in safe hands.... :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

:bann form today misses :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

burnnnnn


----------



## JANIKvonD

where the fuk yaw gone?! a mans trying to kill last 45min in work ffs  lol


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> where the fuk yaw gone?! a mans trying to kill last 45min in work ffs  lol


On a Friday........bet that drags like fooooook!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> On a Friday........bet that drags like fooooook!


yeh it doesnt half!....and im the only cvnt here :lol: BUT...im off for a week after this


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh it doesnt half!....and im the only cvnt here :lol: BUT...im off for a week after this


Wanna swap places next week?! Ive been off this week, back to work on Monday though! :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Wanna swap places next week?! Ive been off this week, back to work on Monday though! :crying:


not a bloody chance! lol iv waited far to long for a break...big boss was just on the phone there begging is to cover aberdeen depot on monday, lol no chance!


----------



## Dai Jones

@Jay.32 it appears i have been picking on you too many times this is my bad, this has been a epic week and your quotes have had me in stitches, love ya my welsh brother :beer: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Wit the fuks goin on in here ?? How wiz a no telt aboot this threed??? Ya bunch a dirty whore masters !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Wit the fuks goin on in here ?? How wiz a no telt aboot this threed??? Ya bunch a dirty whore masters !


War dud yae go? Cuda yased yir help picklin these anes hades. Lol


----------



## Patsy

Spent all day in Cardiff yesterday with the Scotts for the footy, top guys an a good laugh cant fault them!


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> War dud yae go? Cuda yased yir help picklin these anes hades. Lol


A goat aw ay that but the last bit?


----------



## Tommy10

Morning TT/SC last day at work the aff the Morra  being away has knocked ma routines this week ... was stressing about the gym but leaving it til the Morra


----------



## Patsy

So what ya all got planned for the weekend?


----------



## Tommy10

I'm gonna nip up to see my ma the nite , she's been away for a month .. I don't drink so will prob stock up on cheat food and watch tv later ... need lots if chill time this week as works mental next week !!


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> I'm gonna nip up to see my ma the nite , she's been away for a month .. I don't drink so will prob stock up on cheat food and watch tv later ... need lots if chill time this week as works mental next week !!


Mentaly preparing ya self for the week ahead aye mate lol

Im gonna have a weekend of cardio, put all the woman troubles behind me this week but im still gonna turn off my phone as i just aint in the mood for it all tbh! Honest if there ever was a perfect exscuse for me to slip off the wagon it was this week, now thats will power lol!


----------



## Dai Jones

Bora da TT , chilling weekend i hope and very low carbs


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> Bora da TT , chilling weekend i hope and very low carbs


im losing so much fat at the moment fasting,im treating myself this weekend to a "TAFi MEGA BINGE" and

fill out a touch.


----------



## Ash1981

What's going on in here my welsh(half) brothers and sisters???


----------



## Dai Jones

ash1981 said:


> What's going on in here my welsh(half) brothers and sisters???


not alot , you?


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Mentaly preparing ya self for the week ahead aye mate lol
> 
> Im gonna have a weekend of cardio, put all the woman troubles behind me this week but im still gonna turn off my phone as i just aint in the mood for it all tbh! Honest if there ever was a perfect exscuse for me to slip off the wagon it was this week, now thats will power lol!


Good on ye!! What about the drinking ? U stopped yet ?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> im losing so much fat at the moment fasting,im treating myself this weekend to a "TAFi MEGA BINGE" and
> 
> fill out a touch.


Your always on a yo yo diet lol


----------



## W33BAM

Tommy10 said:


> A goat aw ay that but the last bit?


He could've used your help pickling these ones heads Thomas!!!! Sheesh, caw yersell a buckin Scot!!! Huv a word wi yersell!!!!

:lol: :lol:

You missed yer wee mammy??? I'm going out in the toonio tonight. My pals henny  x


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Good on ye!! What about the drinking ? U stopped yet ?


Teetotal 6 weeks yesterday mate, i went out into town with a bunch of your guys as Scotland v Wales was in Cardiff, tell you what mate an im not just saying this, what a cracking set of guys, me and my mates met then in kiwis in town and we all went on a pub crawl together about 20 of us! we had a good day fairplay, i never touched a drop of alcohol and not one question was asked about it 

Fair dues you guys can have a good pish up lol!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Teetotal 6 weeks yesterday mate, i went out into town with a bunch of your guys as Scotland v Wales was in Cardiff, tell you what mate an im not just saying this, what a cracking set of guys, me and my mates met then in kiwis in town and we all went on a pub crawl together about 20 of us! we had a good day fairplay, i never touched a drop of alcohol and not one question was asked about it
> 
> Fair dues you guys can have a good pish up lol!! :lol:


well done mate


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Your always on a perfect diet lol


tbh, i could eat any old crap and look awesome:tongue:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> tbh, i could eat any old crap and look awesome:tongue:


Snap


----------



## Tommy10

W33BAM said:


> He could've used your help pickling these ones heads Thomas!!!! Sheesh, caw yersell a buckin Scot!!! Huv a word wi yersell!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> You missed yer wee mammy??? I'm going out in the toonio tonight. My pals henny  x


Aye rite !!!!! Lol xx


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> tbh, i could eat any old crap and look awesome:tongue:


Thats what i used to think when i first started out training and tried bulking on kingsize mars bars, white bread, normal pasta and pints of milk with 10 scoops of glucose in them pmsl! :lol:


----------



## mal

snapalicious


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> Thats what i used to think when i first started out training and tried bulking on kingsize mars bars, white bread, normal pasta and pints of milk with 10 scoops of glucose in them pmsl! :lol:


got massive and lean on milk and marsbars,swear too fvck.


----------



## dipdabs

When did this thread appear!

I am part of team taffy whether u like it or not, even tho I ain't technically a taffy lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> When did this thread appear!
> 
> I am part of team taffy whether u like it or not, even tho I ain't technically a taffy lol


o at last she appears :lol:


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> got massive and lean on milk and marsbars,swear too fvck.


Mal i used to have a mars bar post workout every gym day seriously lol!


----------



## Tommy10

I need sex .. Rough and degrading ... That is all


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> o at last she appears :lol:


Miss me did u


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> I need sex .. Rough and degrading ... That is all


Tommy I would offer but u don't bat for my side lol


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Tommy I would offer but u don't bat for my side lol


Balaclava and strap on ?


----------



## W33BAM

Tommy10 said:


> Balaclava and strap on ?


You want a lift to Ayrshire bro????? :whistling: :001_tt2:


----------



## Ash1981

Dai Jones said:


> not alot , you?


Been fckin working all day, just got back

Loadssssssss of noney


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> Thats what i used to think when i first started out training and tried bulking on kingsize mars bars, white bread, normal pasta and pints of milk with 10 scoops of glucose in them pmsl! :lol:


Just had pasta and tomato and bacon sauce..and a large slice of chocolate cake for afters..get in!

I love this dieting lark.


----------



## Tommy10

W33BAM said:


> You want a lift to Ayrshire bro????? :whistling: :001_tt2:


Been there done that


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Just had pasta and tomato and bacon sauce..and a large slice of chocolate cake for afters..get in!
> 
> I love this dieting lark.


Where's the cream rice ???


----------



## W33BAM

Tommy10 said:


> Been there done that


 :thumb:


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Where's the cream rice ???


in my belly,which is very small and tight at the mo and its only 5.45.and im getting laid

tonight btw:beer:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Miss me did u


we did


----------



## Tommy10

Cheeky wee home made prawn cocktail and oat cakes- come dine with me ?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> in my belly,which is very small and tight at the mo and its only 5.45.and im getting laid
> 
> tonight btw:beer:


Thanks for letting me know babe, best get the fem fresh oot and ma best nighty on  lollll


----------



## Patsy

Fem fresh and prawn cocktails in one sentence will make any cnut wanna diet! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Fem fresh and prawn cocktails in one sentence will make any cnut wanna diet! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

I feels ya bro got any latest pics?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> I feels ya bro can I see your t.its ?QUOTE]
> 
> fixed :laugh:


----------



## mal

:lol: i do actually...get them oot!


----------



## Tommy10

HA !


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy I'm cleaning the strap on specially for u!


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> we did


No surprise there lol


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> View attachment 97326
> View attachment 97328
> 
> 
> HA !


looking good Tom!

View attachment 97330


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> looking good Tom!
> 
> View attachment 97330


Well if we are all getting our t!ts out then fcuk it!!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Omg getting hot in here tonight


----------



## mal

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg getting very* lean* in here tonight


get your ab's out then......


----------



## Patsy

Oh and before i forget this is the official TT saturday cheat meal from now on :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Tommy I'm cleaning the strap on specially for u!


yea wipe that JAY aff it !! :w00t:


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Well if we are all getting our t!ts out then fcuk it!!! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 97331


* i think i just did a sex wee wee :laugh:

sexy DILFS :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> * i think i just did a sex wee wee :laugh:
> 
> sexy DILFS :lol: :lol:


Pmsl dilfs?!!! Im only 30 and got no kids!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Pmsl dilfs?!!! Im only 30 and got no kids!! :lol: :lol:


are ya? i thought u were about 40 with 2 failed marriges and 7 kids :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> I go away for 1 day, I come back and everyone is getting naked!?


i know wtf!!


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> are ya? i thought u were about 40 with 2 failed marriges and 7 kids :lol: :lol:


Ya cheeky fcuker.. 3 failed marriages! :lol:


----------



## mal

Well i just had 2 glasses of white wine and watched Merlin lol,im a bit pis'sed.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Well i just had 2 glasses of white wine and watched Merlin lol,im a bit pis'sed.


Sex yet ?


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Sex yet ?


yes dude and i didnt wash after:thumb: got some wet patches.


----------



## mal

want a cup of tea now tbh,just ate a huge bowl of muesli lol.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> yes dude and i didnt wash after:thumb: got some wet patches.


Make sure she's on them lol


----------



## mal

been listening to this,..nice sat night chillout tune...


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> been listening to this,..nice sat night chillout tune...


Very cool


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Very cool


Its how i roll.


----------



## Tommy10

Bed time snack , Scottish mature cheddar with strawberry jam on oat cakes :::


----------



## Outoftoon

I'm in, hopefully, but need to read through the thread first to catch up. Any females on now?


----------



## Outoftoon

Something I said?


----------



## Keeks

Well, just a quick late night drop in from me..............with another trophy!!! :whistling: 2nd place out of ten girls, over the bleeding moon I am! Must be doing something right, two trophies in one week! I think its all that quark y'know!

Anyway, night all and will post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## dipdabs

Ah well done keeks!! Woooo Woop!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Awesome Keeks!!!


----------



## Outoftoon

Morning Taffs. Favourite day of the week for training as no work. Off to the gym, have a good day!


----------



## Patsy

Hey good morning my fellow valley friends, whats ya all upto this morning?

Massive congrats to @Keeks for all her hardwork and i do hope shes surrounded by several empty tubs of quarky!

I see Jay is MIA again this sunday morning so he is prob surrounded by a few empty cans of cider :lol:

Im off now for my sunday morning fasted cardio


----------



## Tommy10

Morning dudes , gym at 930 for me , love Sunday morning training too


----------



## mal

cracking weather today,under 10's RUGBY this morn,shopping later,stock up on eggs and cheese.

gonna diet even harder this week,till i burst.


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> cracking weather today,under 10's RUGBY this morn,shopping later,stock up on eggs and cheese.
> 
> gonna diet even harder this week,till i burst.


I think ya a little old to be selected for the under 10s squad dont you think mate? :lol:


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> I think ya a little old to be selected for the under 10s squad dont you think mate? :lol:


 :lol: il be there in my collapsible fishing chair and hot flask!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning men, currently 27min into my 1.5hr cardio sesh then into the sauna I go  taking kids out for some lunch later


----------



## Outoftoon

chilisi said:


> Yes, I'm on and am a female.


Could you confirm exactly what you meant by "I'm on!"

Sorry only joking


----------



## Outoftoon

Keeks said:


> Well, just a quick late night drop in from me..............with another trophy!!! :whistling: 2nd place out of ten girls, over the bleeding moon I am! Must be doing something right, two trophies in one week! I think its all that quark y'know!
> 
> Anyway, night all and will post some pics tomorrow!


Congrats!


----------



## Tommy10

Cooke my Thai turkey curry early this morning , trained and now heading to ma mammys ... she never cooks so hot my meals with me lol


----------



## Outoftoon

chilisi said:


> I was answering your earlier question, about other females being ONline.
> 
> Why may I ask?


I know, only joking!


----------



## Tommy10

Outoftoon said:


> I know, only joking!


On the prowl I think - Tart


----------



## Tommy10

Mmmmmm turkey curry


----------



## Outoftoon

Tommy10 said:


> On the prowl I think - Tart


Lol!


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Mmmmmm turkey curry
> View attachment 97383


just had my first meal,4 raw eggs! hardcore to the bone,little lesson for all the fatties out there:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Good morning all! Well I cant stop smiling this morning, very very happy! 

Tried to upload some pics and it wouldnt let me so heres one that would upload, will try again later when Ive had a faff.


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


>


Careful with the salt !! Lolll


----------



## mal

Just been to Asda,what a mistake that was lol,,,,sh1t hole full of junk food.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Just been to Asda,what a mistake that was lol,,,,sh1t hole full of junk food.


U have a food obsession


----------



## Tommy10

whose that guy ???


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> U have a food obsession


I do Tom


----------



## dipdabs

mal said:


> Just been to Asda,what a mistake that was lol,,,,sh1t hole full of junk food.


What asda I'm in asda lol although obv not gna be the same one actually lol


----------



## mal

Kaywoodham said:


> What asda I'm in asda lol although obv not gna be the same one actually lol


In swansea, back to Aldi's next week,better quality food and choice,and alot cheaper.


----------



## dipdabs

mal said:


> In swansea, back to Aldi's next week,better quality food and choice,and alot cheaper.


Yeah can't say I'm a huge fan of asda. I had to get my boy some new clothes, I usually go to next but spent £200 in there last time for next to nothing so asda it was today lol.

Where is all the banter in here today!?


----------



## dipdabs

Omg when im tired and been at work 2 nights running not getting to sleep til 6am then spending time with my son why do people insist on pestering me and going on at me that something is up! Of course something is up if I'm being pestered when I'm shattered by some boy I told to leave me alone. #getagrip #rantover


----------



## Outoftoon

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg when im tired and been at work 2 nights running not getting to sleep til 6am then spending time with my son why do people insist on pestering me and going on at me that something is up! Of course something is up if I'm being pestered when I'm shattered by some boy I told to leave me alone. #getagrip #rantover


Must be hard work, how old is your son?


----------



## DannoTheGreat

Welsh folk thread, tidy!


----------



## dipdabs

Outoftoon said:


> Must be hard work, how old is your son?


He is 3.. It is hard work but at the same time it's like I want to see and spend time with him too I miss him while I'm working and that and I love our afternoons together at the weekend.. People do my head in lol


----------



## Outoftoon

Kaywoodham said:


> He is 3.. It is hard work but at the same time it's like I want to see and spend time with him too I miss him while I'm working and that and I love our afternoons together at the weekend.. People do my head in lol


People without kids dont realise how hard it is, you need downtime too! Shame he wasnt old enough to work out with you!


----------



## mal

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah can't say I'm a huge fan of asda. I had to get my boy some new clothes, I usually go to next but spent £200 in there last time for next to nothing so asda it was today lol.
> 
> Where is all the banter in here today!?


Next lol,i hate that place more than Asda:lol: Debenhams is nice for kids cloths,dont get the 2 for one in there

though lol.

I go up bridgend alot just off the motorway,ace there and good prices.


----------



## Tommy10

Tommy10 said:


> View attachment 97401
> whose that guy ???


No one like my pic ? I think I look hawt!! Lolll


----------



## Tommy10

liFE


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy I think u look hawt <3


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Tommy I think u look hawt <3


Thanks babe xx


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Good morning all! Well I cant stop smiling this morning, very very happy!
> 
> Tried to upload some pics and it wouldnt let me so heres one that would upload, will try again later when Ive had a faff.
> 
> View attachment 97384


Wow! Keeks you look amazing!


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Wow! Keeks you look amazing!


Innit.. Check the glutes out  witttwooooo!!!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Innit.. Check the glutes out  witttwooooo!!!


I was thinking more of the deffinition in the upper back area


----------



## Patsy

Btw Kay hows the training going? manage to get ya self down Universal yet lately?


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> I was thinking more of the deffinition in the upper back area


something wrong wth you!! have you seen her glutes :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> something wrong wth you!! have you seen her glutes :laugh:


Have you ever heard of the term 'subtle' :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

well guess whats just happened to me ! was in a cab home and all of a sudden got palpitaions and thought i was gonna faint!

put my head between my legs, the driver asked did i want to stop i said just get me home....came in and collpased in the bed,

feel like utter crap now


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> well guess whats just happened to me ! was in a cab home and all of a sudden got palpitaions and thought i was gonna faint!
> 
> put my head between my legs, the driver asked did i want to stop i said just get me home....came in and collpased in the bed,
> 
> feel like utter crap now


Do you suffer from anxiety at all fella?


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Have you ever heard of the term 'subtle' :lol:


Na...it was a complement


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Na...it was a complement


I was on about from my end mate lol


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Do you suffer from anxiety at all fella?


yea think i had an attack


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> well guess whats just happened to me ! was in a cab home and all of a sudden got palpitaions and thought i was gonna faint!
> 
> put my head between my legs, the driver asked did i want to stop i said just get me home....came in and collpased in the bed,
> 
> feel like utter crap now


This similar to what happened the other day on the park bench?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> This similar to what happened the other day on the park bench?


canny remember what was that ?


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> yea think i had an attack


Its not a nice feeling is it mate so i can sympathise, used to get this everyother day from alcohol, again... Why i gave it up. I know you dont drink so have you spoken to your dr about this mate?


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> canny remember what was that ?


You had a funny turn in some park mate,thats all i remember tbh mate.

you did train soon after though,and was ok.

Might have gone a bit hypo,horrible that is.


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Its not a nice feeling is it mate so i can sympathise, used to get this everyother day from alcohol, again... Why i gave it up. I know you dont drink so have you spoken to your dr about this mate?





mal said:


> You had a funny turn in some park mate,thats all i remember tbh mate.
> 
> you did train soon after though,and was ok.
> 
> Might have gone a bit hypo,horrible that is.


Im a really deep thinker and my mind is always going 100%.....i think I give myself anxiety.....i constantly analyse everything and every now and

again I have a wee turn.....its scarey though..........my herat was pounding and wee tingles in ma fingers


----------



## Tommy10

Morning Wales + Co ... I'm awake think I may have a wee cold comming on so just necked 2 tabs n a cuppa tea


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Morning Wales + Co ... I'm awake think I may have a wee cold comming on so just necked 2 tabs n a cuppa tea


Morning mate, how you feeling today?


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> Morning taffs. I've heard the weather had dropped in Wales. Where I am it's in the 30's. Sun tan here I come.
> 
> Ill try and bring the heat back with me!


Its chilly mate aye!


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> My wife mentioned the car was covered in frost for the first time this year!


It is frosty mate! Still tshirt weather though, gotta show off the shape as much a possible until it fcuking snows pmsl!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning Team Taffy...

I hope you all had a good weekend.. I missed you all ya buggers :wub:

Ive had busy weekend at home, working on the house... Its nice to be back in work for a rest.

A big big big well done to Team Taffy Mascot @Keeks... Im sure you will all agree she looked amazing! and we are all very proud of her....x


----------



## Patsy

Oh well a nice start to my monday, just opened the cupboard door in the kitchen a bit heavy handed and it slammed in to the cooker and the front glass panel shattered all over the place, seriously not in the mood for this today


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Oh well a nice start to my monday, just opened the cupboard door in the kitchen a bit heavy handed and it slammed in to the cooker and the front glass panel shattered all over the place, seriously not in the mood for this today


clutts :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> clutts :laugh:


Lol you pr**k theres glass everywhere and i still stepped over it to finish my shake!


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> Lol you pr**k theres glass everywhere and i still stepped over it to* finish my shake*!


phew! thank god for that,that would have been a real crisis

Morn Jay,good too see you back!


----------



## Gary29

Fellow Taffy signing into this thread for the first time, bore da y'all x


----------



## Jay.32

I see theres been some pic whoring going on in here with out me


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning guys

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> I see theres been some pic whoring going on in here with out me
> 
> View attachment 97450


arms looking vasc mate :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

- - - Updated - - -

cheers dai


----------



## dipdabs

Breathing in ^^^


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Breathing in ^^^


Yeah noce to see you to kay :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Where the fck is all the Team Taffy crew??? Its too quiet in here..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Where the fck is all the Team Taffy crew??? Its too quiet in here..


waiting for you


----------



## Dai Jones

Just found a thread on here selling these tshirts:


----------



## Jay.32

Nice...

Dai we are going to have to have some Team Taffy t-shirts made up ready for when we all meet up..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Nice...
> 
> Dai we are going to have to have some Team Taffy t-shirts made up ready for when we all meet up..


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Nice...
> 
> Dai we are going to have to have some Team Taffy t-shirts made up ready for when we all meet up..


"teamtaffy on Tour"


----------



## Jay.32

what colours do you think?

Black with red writing, or white with red writing?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> what colours do you think?
> 
> Black with red writing, or white with red writing?


just incase i'm having a fat day


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> just incase i'm having a fat day


 :lol: it will be just after xmas.... uh o


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: it will be just after xmas.... uh o


black tshirt it is then


----------



## Jay.32

end of january I think Patsy suggested...

Dont let the Team down dai...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> end of january I think Patsy suggested...
> 
> Dont let the Team down dai...


Fingers crossed my step sister hasn't moved then


----------



## Jay.32

Dont worry about that... you can crash at Patsy's :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dont worry about that... you can crash at Patsy's :laugh:


thought he lived with his mum?

- - - Updated - - -

how far is Barry to Cardiff and how log it takes in a car?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> thought he lived with his mum?


yeah... top & tail :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> yeah... top & tail :wub:


come on meeting strangers from the internet is one thing but top n tail mg: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> I see theres been some pic whoring going on in here with out me
> 
> View attachment 97450


Nice a.rse  lolllll


----------



## Tommy10

Dai the tops gotta incorporate Wales and Scotland remember


----------



## Jay.32

How do you think I feel, Tommy has been asking to stay with me :scared:


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Dai the tops gotta incorporate Wales and Scotland remember


don't look at me Jay's idea


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> How do you think I feel, Tommy has been asking to stay with me :scared:


Shhhh  lollll


----------



## Jay.32

I have a stinking cold at the moment... so I well rapped up today


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> That's where tight jumpers come in?!


Yes mate but how am i gona show off the vasc in my forearms lol


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> thought he lived with his mum?
> 
> I do mate but theres always room for a fellow TT'er  i was gonna suggest you can crash over mine anyway mate, if i dont move in the meantime back upto the valleys your more than welcome fella
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> how far is Barry to Cardiff and how log it takes in a car?


Its quite a trek but the train goes straight through


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Its quite a trek but the train goes straight through


a right could be the train then, a cool thanks for the offer!!


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> a right could be the train then, a cool thanks for the offer!!


 @Tommy10 you got no chance of staying at mine..... unless you bring @Ser


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> @Tommy10 you got no chance of staying at mine..... unless you bring @Ser


 :lol: ...bet your mrs will be happy with that


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: ...bet your mrs will be happy with that


I will book her a weekend in a health spa...

think ahead Dai... Ive got a lot to teach you young man :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I will book her a weekend in a health spa...
> 
> think ahead Dai... Ive got a lot to teach you young man :thumbup1:


 :lol: it appears I have :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

All live in south Wales not far from each other and best u can do is arrange a meet for the end on January #useless lol.

And Barry to Cardiff isn't a trek it's 20mins tops in the car.. Have I missed something there!?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> All live in south Wales not far from each other and best u can do is arrange a meet for the end on January #useless lol.
> 
> And Barry to Cardiff isn't a trek it's 20mins tops in the car.. Have I missed something there!?


Are you coming on our meet up??? if so Im sleeping at yours....


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> All live in south Wales not far from each other and best u can do is arrange a meet for the end on January #useless lol.
> 
> And Barry to Cardiff isn't a trek it's 20mins tops in the car.. Have I missed something there!?


I'm North so don't have a go at me


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Are you coming on our meet up??? if so Im sleeping at yours....


Course I'm coming. A load of muscly men meeting up and I have the opportunity to come along.. Fuk yeahhhh haha

I was gna ask u all to stay at mine as it goes... Be the good host and all that


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> I'm North so don't have a go at me


So y the Barry to Cardiff thingy?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Course I'm coming. A load of muscly men meeting up and I have the opportunity to come along.. Fuk yeahhhh haha
> 
> I was gna ask u all to stay at mine as it goes... Be the good host and all that


easy tiger.... you can all sleep on the living room floor at Kays.... I will sleep in with Kay just incase any of get a bit randy...

I will look after you KAY X

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> So y the Barry to Cardiff thingy?


READ BACK A BIT AND YOU WILL UNDERSTAND..


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> So y the Barry to Cardiff thingy?


step sister lives near so was going to crash there but look like its yours or Pats 

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> Course I'm coming. A load of muscly men meeting up and I have the opportunity to come along.. Fuk yeahhhh haha
> 
> I was gna ask u all to stay at mine as it goes... Be the good host and all that


 :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> All live in south Wales not far from each other and best u can do is arrange a meet for the end on January #useless lol.
> 
> And Barry to Cardiff isn't a trek it's 20mins tops in the car.. Have I missed something there!?


Yeah but what happens if the boys wanna pint or 2? No driving then  Besides Dai's in wrexham K so its a fair old stretch


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> Roll sleeves up
> 
> So what's the score with the meet then. Is it a night out or a day thing?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Roll sleeves up
> 
> So what's the score with the meet then. Is it a night out or a day thing?


i think its both


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> i think its both


Yeah gym an some food in the day and a night out then in cardiff, we will have a good laugh boys and girls


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah gym an some food in the day and a night out then in cardiff, we will have a good laugh boys and girls


so can i asume what happens in cardiff stays in cardiff


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> Cool. Any good gyms in Cardiff to train at?


Yes mate loads, we got Universal about 10 mins away from town and Vitality then in the city centre


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> so can i asume what happens in cardiff stays in cardiff


Deff mate, even though i still gotta live here... Well who gives a fcuk ill be back up the valleys soon pmsl!!! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> Cool, I'm only a 20min train ride from Cardiff. Will make sure I wear my English Rugby shirt


Mate this is cardiff, noone gives a toss about anything like that, citys changed a lot over the years


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> Cool, I'm only a 20min train ride from Cardiff. Will make sure I wear my English Rugby shirt


 mg:


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> Totally. I wore my English rugby top into Cardiff when Wales played England in the Six nations. I had a right laugh.
> 
> I also have a welsh top that my wife bought me  I wore that to go see Wales smash Italy.


As you can imagine mate all the boys here support various teams, my mate showed up last week with a Leeds fc top on

I have my cardiff blues rugby top its a lovely fit, had it for years lol!


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> So is late jan the only time most can make it to Cardiff?


We decided on that mate as most of us are tied up this time of year aswell as xmas around the corner ect.. Just made more sense to get the new years outta the way and take it from there


----------



## dipdabs

chilisi said:


> Totally. I wore my English rugby top into Cardiff when Wales played England in the Six nations. I had a right laugh.
> 
> I also have a welsh top that my wife bought me  I wore that to go see Wales smash Italy.


I wore mine out then too


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> We decided on that mate as most of us are tied up this time of year aswell as xmas around the corner ect.. Just made more sense to get the new years outta the way and take it from there


Where is the spontaneity these days


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Where is the spontaneity these days


Well some of the members live far away so its hard to get away when ya have kids ect.. Dont matter to me i live in the city so its no prob for me


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Well some of the members live far away so its hard to get away when ya have kids ect.. Dont matter to me i live in the city so its no prob for me


and no way am I meeting up in my current state I need to loss more bf


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Where is the spontaneity these days


you realy can't wait to meet us all can you


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> you realy can't wait to meet us all can you


Me & kay have met... she's a lovely girl


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> and no way am I meeting up in my current state I need to loss more bf


Its a meet not a show you soppy cnut pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Me & kay have met... she's a lovely girl


don't start that again


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Its a meet not a show you soppy cnut pmsl! :lol:


yeh what ever I know whats going to happen we're all going to see who's the Alfa taffy


----------



## dipdabs

Lol u guys are funny.

Ok so who knows stuff about university?


----------



## dipdabs

And I'm starting to worry about jay. That guy dreams way too much


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol u guys are funny. QUOTE]
> 
> thank you :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Except for u dai, u r just a lump of bodyfat in my eyes now


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> love you to :crying:


----------



## Patsy

When the day arrives it will prob end up only me and kay turning up as we already live here pmsl!! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Dai's having childhood flashbacks of his fathers nickname for him now thanks kay pmsl and theres me hoping everyone will turn up :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> When the day arrives it will prob end up only me and kay turning up as we already live here pmsl!! :lol:


it will be now bl00dy insults already


----------



## dipdabs

Ah I'm only joking dai <3 u really, it's only cos u said about your bodyfat lol

I'm not training with u guys mind there is no fukin way lol all that testosterone haaaa.

Chillisi - the prince of Wales (spoons) I never go in there too busy! We went to the game and then spent the night drinking in Missoula and oneils just down from there. Small world eh !


----------



## Patsy

I was in oneils friday afternoon kay when the footy was on, my mate works on the door there, i prefer the one by the indoor market tbh


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> I was in oneils friday afternoon kay when the footy was on, my mate works on the door there, i prefer the one by the indoor market tbh


One day u r going to walk in where I work and I won't even know who u r lollll


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> One day u r going to walk in where I work and I won't even know who u r lollll


Whys that kay were do you work? In cardiff i pressume? I used to work on the door a few years back so even when im out now in town people still come up to me and say 'didnt you used to be the doorman in so and so' i meet so many people out and about i get confused as to who half of them are lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I'm only joking dai <3 u really, it's only cos u said about your bodyfat lol
> 
> I'm not training with u guys mind there is no fukin way lol all that testosterone haaaa.
> 
> Chillisi - the prince of Wales (spoons) I never go in there too busy! We went to the game and then spent the night drinking in Missoula and oneils just down from there. Small world eh !


Haha it's ok check my journal out update pic bf coming down


----------



## dipdabs

Yeah cardiff pat, cant say here where exactly obv lol

Pic whoring dai? I'm there


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah cardiff pat, cant say here where exactly obv lol
> 
> Pic whoring dai? I'm there


Oh ok no prob anyway, i try not to give too much away either kay after all this is still the internet lol!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Ha ha you would be tempted to take a bite if they were covered in chocolate!


 :sneaky2: Do you not know me at all!?!? The only thing my glutes would be covered in is quark of course! :tongue:



Jay.32 said:


> Good morning Team Taffy...
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend.. I missed you all ya buggers :wub:
> 
> Ive had busy weekend at home, working on the house... Its nice to be back in work for a rest.
> 
> A big big big well done to Team Taffy Mascot @Keeks... Im sure you will all agree she looked amazing! and we are all very proud of her....x


Ahhh thank you! I did it for Team Taffy! And I needed a cup style trophy to eat my quark out of!


----------



## Outoftoon

If all else fails and there's FA on TV you cant beat a repeat of Gavin and Stacey, tidy!


----------



## JaneN40

Hey lads.. are girls allowed or would you make me blush? :innocent:

Mind.. I'm a faux Welshie..


----------



## dipdabs

JaneN40 said:


> Hey lads.. are girls allowed or would you make me blush? :innocent:
> 
> Mind.. I'm a faux Welshie..


I'm going Jane girls are allowed! And I'm a fake one too


----------



## JaneN40

Dai Jones said:


> yeh what ever I know whats going to happen we're all going to see who's the Alfa taffy


Only Alfa's around will be the one's with 4 wheels! :whistling:

trying to catch up on this all.. when is the meet and where?


----------



## Dai Jones

JaneN40 said:


> Only Alfa's around will be the one's with 4 wheels! :whistling:
> 
> trying to catch up on this all.. when is the meet and where?


How is the new car, meet in the new year I think

Morning TT


----------



## mal

Bore da Cymru.


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Dai... Now when I tell you this!!! no laughing at me please..

Quark disaster struck last night..

I put the hot water in the jug, mixed the jelly in.... all is going well, I then mixed the quark in.. I was mixing it with a spoon, and then thought why not use a hand held wisk!!! Mixing it with the wisk doing a great job...I then went to remove the wisk to add the cold water.... and spilt the fcking lot!!!!!! :cursing:

I had my iphone next to me reading patsy's instructions.. that got fcking covered.. I quickty wiped the phone... it is still working but the picture lense is all blurred inside with quark...

And then her indoors can here all the comotion in the kitchen,, she came out to find me and all the cupboards covered in jelly quark!!! with my phone in my hand...

So after cleaning up all the mess I started again... with success this time


----------



## dipdabs

#div


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> #div


I know... i wasnt pleased.. I had not long finished plastering my little girls bedroom... so was knackered as it was....


----------



## Tommy10

Lol @ Jay


----------



## Patsy

I remember in my infinite wisdom putting coffee in my shaker to try and make an 'expresso' wtf like! Lol anyways shook it and it exploded all over the kitchen, i had to get one of the boys to repaint it, it was everywhere lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 97542
> 
> 
> Morning Dai... Now when I tell you this!!! no laughing at me please..
> 
> Quark disaster struck last night..
> 
> I put the hot water in the jug, mixed the jelly in.... all is going well, I then mixed the quark in.. I was mixing it with a spoon, and then thought why not use a hand held wisk!!! Mixing it with the wisk doing a great job...I then went to remove the wisk to add the cold water.... and spilt the fcking lot!!!!!! :cursing:
> 
> I had my iphone next to me reading patsy's instructions.. that got fcking covered.. I quickty wiped the phone... it is still working but the picture lense is all blurred inside with quark...
> 
> And then her indoors can here all the comotion in the kitchen,, she came out to find me and all the cupboards covered in jelly quark!!! with my phone in my hand...
> 
> So after cleaning up all the mess I started again... with success this time


you are :ban: 'ed :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai she was not impressed man... I was sent to bed early


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai she was not impressed man... I was sent to bed early


I would loved to see the WTF look on her face :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

when she seenthe phone in my hand... she said you havent got time to phone anyone now!!!

I would of took a pic of the mess, if I hadnt soaked my phone :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

We had a new female aplicant today, but unfortunatly had to turn her down because Dai said she was well out of shape, and it would be to much work to sort her out.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> We had a new female aplicant today, but unfortunatly had to turn her down because Dai said she was well out of shape, and it would be to much work to sort her out.
> 
> View attachment 97547


you can bugger right off


----------



## Jay.32

Just realised my phone isnt working!!!!!! my misses just rang, she could hear me but I couldnt hear her... maybe thats not such a bad thing!!

All jokes aside the quark has just turned very expensive..


----------



## Tommy10

Lol @ Jay


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> when she seenthe phone in my hand... she said you havent got time to phone anyone now!!!
> 
> I would of took a pic of the mess, if I hadnt soaked my phone :laugh:


Jay do you even know how many times my iphone has nearly slipped into the frying pan when im taking pics of the recipes to post here lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Just realised my phone isnt working!!!!!! my misses just rang, she could hear me but I couldnt hear her... maybe thats not such a bad thing!!
> 
> All jokes aside the quark has just turned very expensive..


O dear :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

I love the 'her in the house' what a wonderful relationship to have lollll


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Jay do you even know how many times my iphone has nearly slipped into the frying pan when im taking pics of the recipes to post here lol


Theres no NEARLY!!! involved in this one Patsy.. it was swimming in quark jelly.. I mite have to eat the phone

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> I love the 'her in the house' what a wonderful relationship to have lollll


Her in doors!!! not house lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Just realised my phone isnt working!!!!!! my misses just rang, she could hear me but I couldnt hear her... maybe thats not such a bad thing!!
> 
> All jokes aside the quark has just turned very expensive..


Clean the fcuking quark outta the earpiece then you chopper :lol: :lol:

Seriously is there any wonder people take the pish out of the Welsh pmsl!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Whatever same thing lol


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Clean the fcuking quark outta the earpiece then you chopper :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seeiously is there any wonder people take the pish out of the Welsh pmsl!! :lol:


fck off theres 2 tonne of wax in there :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Clean the fcuking quark outta the earpiece then you chopper :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seriously is there any wonder people take the pish out of the Welsh pmsl!! :lol:


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Theres no NEARLY!!! involved in this one Patsy.. it was swimming in quark jelly.. I mite have to eat the phone
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Her in doors!!! not house lol


Quark coated iphone yummy!.. Dont let @Keeks find out! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> fck off theres 2 tonne of wax in there :cursing:


Well then clean ya ears out then ya scruff lol! Seriously Jay dont be turning up to this meet dressed like that dude off shamelss ffs, you have to do some serious first impressions being mod of TT and all pmsl!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Well then clean ya ears out then ya scruff lol! Seriously Jay dont be turning up to this meet dressed like that dude off shamelss ffs, you have to do some serious first impressions being mod of TT and all pmsl!!! :lol:


Mate, you will wanna turn gay when you see me :lol:

- - - Updated - - -

anyway what the fck am I going to do about this quark phone???????????????????


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Mate, you will wanna turn gay when you see me :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> anyway what the fck am I going to do about this quark phone???????????????????


 :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Mate, you will wanna turn gay when you see me :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> anyway what the fck am I going to do about this quark phone???????????????????


Mate your Welsh your already a sexy fcuker in anyones eyes 

What phone is it Jay? Is it insured butt?


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: :laugh:


You can fcuk off just you wait... You will be sleeping with one eye open you sexy fcuker lol :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> You can fcuk off just you wait... You will be sleeping with one eye open you sexy fcuker lol :lol:


 :blowme: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Right Ive heard if you put your phone in a bag of rice for 24hrs it withdraws all the moisture... Iphone is now in a bag of rice..

I also have a business mobile phone, so not to worry..

I have insurance with my bank Patsy, but I have to pay the first £100.... so thats like saying, my first quark jelly cost £100 :bounce: im going to cry


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Right Ive heard if you put your phone in a bag of rice for 24hrs it withdraws all the moisture... Iphone is now in a bag of rice..
> 
> I also have a business mobile phone, so not to worry..
> 
> I have insurance with my bank Patsy, but I have to pay the first £100.... so thats like saying, my first quark jelly cost £100 :bounce: im going to cry


till you fancy some rice and you throw the lot in a frying pan


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> till you fancy some rice and you throw the lot in a frying pan


You know me to well Dai


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Right Ive heard if you put your phone in a bag of rice for 24hrs it withdraws all the moisture... Iphone is now in a bag of rice..
> 
> I also have a business mobile phone, so not to worry..
> 
> I have insurance with my bank Patsy, but I have to pay the first £100.... so thats like saying, my first quark jelly cost £100 :bounce: im going to cry


Mate the rice trick works with water damage... Fcuk knows the score with quarks damage pmsl that has gotta be a first :lol:

'Yeah hello id like to make a claim on my insurance please... Yeah i dropped it in a tub of quark butt' pmsl :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

WTF is ST Athan (spelling haven't a clue) guys


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Right Ive heard if you put your phone in a bag of rice for 24hrs it withdraws all the moisture... Iphone is now in a bag of rice..
> 
> I also have a business mobile phone, so not to worry..
> 
> I have insurance with my bank Patsy, but I have to pay the first £100.... so thats like saying, my first quark jelly cost £100 :bounce: im going to cry





PatWelsh said:


> Mate the rice trick works with water damage... Fcuk knows the score with quarks damage pmsl that has gotta be a first :lol:
> 
> 'Yeah hello id like to make a claim on my insurance please... Yeah i dropped it in a tub of quark butt' pmsl :lol:


lick it out??


----------



## Jay.32

Its a place near Barry

- - - Updated - - -



Dai Jones said:


> lick it out??


fck off you perv.... stay away from my phone Dai..


----------



## Patsy

Its near Rhoose mate, lovely place my oldmans mate lives there


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Its a place near Barry
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> fck off you perv.... stay away from my phone Dai..





PatWelsh said:


> Its near Rhoose mate, lovely place my oldmans mate lives there


thats where my step sister lives, is it still far out


----------



## Jay.32

It is out in the sticks a bit... countryside.. But Patsy will give you a backy into town on his mountain bike :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> thats where my step sister lives, is it still far out


Mate thats a fair old stretch aye


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> It is out in the sticks a bit... countryside.. But Patsy will give you a backy into town on his mountain bike :lol:





PatWelsh said:


> Mate thats a fair old stretch aye


sh1t


----------



## Jay.32

im now eating my jelly that cost me £100


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> im now eating my jelly that cost me £100


I'm sorry dude but I'm lmfao everytime you mention this


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> Had an epic fail yesterday.
> 
> Using my mates TRX, pumping the guns in the sun. I had my feet against the wall and my body horizontal to the ground, doing a row type exercise, when I heard this massive bang. It took me a few seconds to realise, but it was my head hitting the floor!? The clip which holds the material together had snapped!!
> 
> My head and back are still hurting. More importantly though, nobody saw me


Yeah.... but it didnt cost you £100 dude


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32

Team Taffy company vehicles have just arrived for me, Dai and Patsy


----------



## Dai Jones

Now ya talkinghttps://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachm...hread-557078_401965913208705_1756091827_n.jpg


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah.... but it didnt cost you £100 dude


Is that because you cant put a price on a head injury? Pmsl!! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Team Taffy company vehicles have just arrived for me, Dai and Patsy
> 
> View attachment 97558


Fcuk yeah!!!


----------



## Ash1981

Tell ya this thread is on fire

Going straight to the top of hottest thread kist


----------



## Dai Jones

ash1981 said:


> Tell ya this thread is on fire
> 
> Going straight to the top of hottest thread kist


that will be Jay messing around again :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> that will be Jay messing around again :lol:


I do it all For my Team Taffy Family :wub:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy's Bike has just arrived too.


----------



## Jay.32

And keeks is having a word with Kay about good muscle stretches or something.


----------



## Jay.32

And now @mal bike has just arrived..


----------



## Jay.32

And this is @ash1981 on his way to the meet.. lets face it, he might just make it by the end of Jan


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> And now @mal bike has just arrived..
> 
> View attachment 97567


i wana swap!!!


----------



## W33BAM

Eh where's my buckin bad ass bike @Jay.32 ??????? Are you just feirt I show you up with my road skills???

Speaking of which, it's p!ssing with rain up here today, my 2 back tyres are like slicks.... I'm going out for some broadside country road fun... traction AFF!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Eh where's my buckin bad ass bike @Jay.32 ??????? Are you just feirt I show you up with my road skills???
> 
> Speaking of which, it's p!ssing with rain up here today, my 2 back tyres are like slicks.... I'm going out for some broadside country road fun... traction AFF!!!!


Morning Lou


----------



## Jay.32

@W33BAM motor... with attitude


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> Morning Lou


Bora da pal 



Jay.32 said:


> @W33BAM motor... with attitude
> 
> View attachment 97574


YAAAAASSSSS!!! Geeze it!!!! I could tear up Tesco's carpark in that bad boy!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Thought you would like it you crazy scottish ........


----------



## W33BAM

Of course I do!! You know me so well!! It's big, it's black, it's a fully loaded angry lookin mutha trucka.... It's a Ramsay Transformer!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Ramsy is not black.....


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Ramsy is not black.....


Oh he is, on the inside....! He thinks's he's actual black... I haven't got the heart to tell him he's not! :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy's Bike has just arrived too.
> 
> View attachment 97565


I want a chopper !!


----------



## dipdabs

ash1981 said:


> Tell ya this thread is on fire
> 
> Going straight to the top of hottest thread kist


It's because I'm here 

I trained today can u believe it


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Oh he is, on the inside....! He thinks's he's actual black... I haven't got the heart to tell him he's not! :tongue:


wait until he see's your new wheels.... he is going to feel so inadiquet (fck knows how you spell that) :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

This threads on fire today !! I'm up tae ma nuts in stock !! Gazillions of products to pack up and ship out of the store


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> This threads on fire today !! I'm up tae ma nuts in stock !! Gazillions of products to pack up and ship out of the store


Tommy I will look in the TT funds and see if I can get you a big black chopper :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

@Kaywoodham your motor has just arrived


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> @Kaywoodham your motor has just arrived
> 
> View attachment 97579


Fuk yeaaahhhh baby! Bj for u HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk yeaaahhhh baby! Bj for u HAHAHAHAHAHA


Now thats what Im talking about!!! true Team Taffy LURVE!!! X


----------



## Jay.32

@Keeks TT company car


----------



## Jay.32

@chilisi you still have to climb up through the ranks yet :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Now thats what Im talking about!!! true Team Taffy LURVE!!! X


When u drop it round jay yeah


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> When u drop it round jay yeah


on my fckin way........


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> on my fckin way........


Good lad


----------



## Jay.32

@Tommy10 upgrade because he was mincing around the place sulking


----------



## dipdabs

chilisi said:


> This is how you treat the English is it. I bet if I had a pair of boobs, I'd have a better car


Def boobs, cos I'm English too


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> This is how you treat the English is it. I bet if I had a pair of boobs, I'd have a better car


fair doo's your quite sharp for an english lad... I will upgrade you soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> on my fckin way........





Kaywoodham said:


> Good lad


O here we go again


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> Maybe he wants to see me in a bra. Ill see what I can do.


 @Tommy10 can you come and sort this closet boy out please


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> Ha ha I think my wife is planning on joining the board, so she can stick up for me?!


don't mention the mrs mine already taking an interest in TT


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> don't mention the mrs mine already taking an interest in TT


Bring all your wives... I will look after them :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Bring all your wives... I will look after them :tongue:


yeh like you do with ya phone :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

No do not bring wives! FFS. Don't ruin it for me jay! C'mon guys get over to the stripper thread will ya.... Bit of support from my team like. X


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> No do not bring wives! FFS. Don't ruin it for me jay! C'mon guys get over to the stripper thread will ya.... Bit of support from my team like. X


realy, on my way


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> And keeks is having a word with Kay about good muscle stretches or something.
> 
> View attachment 97566


Omg i nearly dropped my fcuking iphone then!! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk yeaaahhhh baby! Bj for u HAHAHAHAHAHA


X2  jays gonna be crossed eyed when were finished lolll


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> X2  jays gonna be crossed eyed when were finished lolll


bring it on Tommy baby

- - - Updated - - -



PatWelsh said:


> Omg i nearly dropped my fcuking iphone then!! :lol:


becareful theres quark jelly underneath you


----------



## Tommy10

It works both ways


----------



## Jay.32

@DAI we have a new applicant, can you interview this one please.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> @DAI we have a new applicant, can you interview this one please.
> 
> View attachment 97595


o dear lord , you do know ya going to get TT shut down if you carry on


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> o dear lord , you do know ya going to get TT shut down if you carry on


its not nudity...

Do not let me hear them words again.... SHUT TT DOWN... over my dead body... my life would be over with out TT.. Its all I wake up for every day


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> o dear lord , you do know ya going to get TT shut down if you carry on


Il be leaving TT soon if he carries on and no bj lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Il be leaving TT soon if he carries on and no bj lol


oops sorry Kay honey... I told Dai to get rid of her but he wouldnt listen... you know what he's like the perv

xx


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> oops sorry Kay honey... I told Dai to get rid of her but he wouldnt listen... you know what he's like the perv
> 
> xx


Don't try worming your way out of it now! Lol.

Fuk I gota crack on, note to self *sitting on sofa watching movies all day does not get housework done*


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Il be leaving TT soon if he carries on and no bj lol


O wow thank you :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't try worming your way out of it now! Lol.
> 
> Fuk I gota crack on, note to self *sitting on sofa watching movies all day does not get housework done*


shall I help you with the bedroom?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> its not nudity...
> 
> Do not let me hear them words again.... SHUT TT DOWN... over my dead body... my life would be over with out TT.. Its all I wake up for every day


me to mg: ...not to self i am a sad fcuker


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Ash1981

Jay.32 said:


> And this is @ash1981 on his way to the meet.. lets face it, he might just make it by the end of Jan
> 
> View attachment 97572


Ha ha jay quality

What do you arrive on???


----------



## Ash1981

Does that mean im in team Taff then now, seen AAS how ive got transport sorted....


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> Does that mean im in team Taff then now, seen AAS how ive got transport sorted....


Yeah sort your signature out fella.. welcome to the team..


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> Ha ha jay quality
> 
> What do you arrive on???


page 32 ash


----------



## Ash1981

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah sort your signature out fella.. welcome to the team..


Wooooooooooooooooooooooo

Ill sort it out Godfather


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> X2  jays gonna be crossed eyed when were finished lolll


Talking about it fancy high 5'ing Dai with me Tommy mate? Lol

This TT meet is gona end up skipping the gym and getting straight to debauchery pmsl!!! :lol: :lol:

I wonder how many of us will log on to UKM afterwards pmfsl!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

@PatWelsh, where have you been today... you dont seem to have enough commitment to TT these days....

or just have more of a life than me


----------



## dipdabs

Hang on are you really letting people into the team that easy? Unless they are welsh or live in Wales I think there should be a test!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> @PatWelsh, where have you been today... you dont seem to have enough commitment to TT these days....
> 
> or just have more of a life than me


Well tbh mate i spent an hour and half in the gym hitting pb's on shoulders!

Should i have to remind you all thats the whole reason we are here in the first place? Lol

100kg hammer strength shoulder presses fcuk yeah


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Hang on are you really letting people into the team that easy? Unless they are welsh or live in Wales I think there should be a test!


^ This, seriously Jay mate you are gonna have a fcuking mutiny on ya hands soon lol :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> ^ This, seriously Jay mate you are gonna have a fcuking mutiny on ya hands soon lol :lol:


Dont worry about my liccle kay..... I will give her some jay32 lurve...

she has to do some house work mate so she is stressed..


----------



## dipdabs

Nah I'm seriously thinking about this mutiny. What ya think pat?


----------



## W33BAM

What the.....??? I leave you lot alone for a few hours, go to the gym and come back to chat of bj's, housework, new members and mutiny??? What the mutha trucks goin up in herrrre???

Speaking of which, I need to drag my ass around this house and get some work done too! The joys! :angry:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah I'm seriously thinking about this mutiny. What ya think pat?


I will have you know... my captains, @PatWelsh are loyal to me... thats why team Taffy works..

now you might have a nice figure.... but you are still english..

now for this mutiny attempt... you are out.... I will send the boys around to confisgate the Range Rover...x


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I will have you know... my captains, @PatWelsh are loyal to me... thats why team Taffy works..
> 
> now you might have a nice figure.... but you are still english..
> 
> now for this mutiny attempt... you are out.... I will send the boys around to confisgate the Range Rover...x


The boys eh... What ones?can I choose?

C'mon now jay what test u gna give the people asking to join that have nothing to do with Wales? I reckon some sort of gym video!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> The boys eh... What ones?can I choose?
> 
> C'mon now jay what test u gna give the people asking to join that have nothing to do with Wales? I reckon some sort of gym video!!!


Im can no longer discuss TT info with you... as your loyalty was poor...

can you now see how the others are getting in!!!!

they are loyal. x


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> What the.....??? I leave you lot alone for a few hours, go to the gym and come back to chat of bj's, housework, new members and mutiny??? What the mutha trucks goin up in herrrre???
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to drag my ass around this house and get some work done too! The joys! :angry:


i know it's terrible :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Im can no longer discuss TT info with you... as your loyalty was poor...
> 
> can you now see how the others are getting in!!!!
> 
> they are loyal. x


Well I'm not leaving TT so what u gna do? Lol.

It was actually pat that put the mutiny idea in my head so it's not fair to blame me!!! *sob*


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I'm not leaving TT so what u gna do? Lol.
> 
> It was actually pat that put the mutiny idea in my head so it's not fair to blame me!!! *sob*


Right lets discuss how you are going to make it up to me pettle x


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Right lets discuss how you are going to make it up to me pettle x


Well a free lapdance would be a good start lol :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Well a free lapdance would be a good start lol :lol:


spot on captain patsy.... :beer:


----------



## dipdabs

U couldn't handle it... Ousshhhhhh haha


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> U couldn't handle it... Ousshhhhhh haha


we both know thats not true kay, dont we


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> U couldn't handle it... Ousshhhhhh haha


:laugh:


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> Hang on are you really letting people into the team that easy? Unless they are welsh or live in Wales I think there should be a test!


Hope your not refering to me as i am welsh ta very muchos


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> we both know thats not true kay, dont we


U haven't seen what I wear


----------



## dipdabs

ash1981 said:


> Hope your not refering to me as i am welsh ta very muchos


Oh oops


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> U haven't seen what I wear


stop it :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Team Taffy.......

I will be finishing work soon... I bid you all a good day... have a nice evening... see you soon x

Kay I will be popping to yours on the way home to punish you for todays behaviour... please dont leave outside for ages this time xx

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> U haven't seen what I wear


and you know I have!!!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Team Taffy.......
> 
> I will be finishing work soon... I bid you all a good day... have a nice evening... see you soon x
> 
> Kay I will be popping to yours on the way home to punish you for todays behaviour... please dont leave outside for ages this time xx
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and you know I have!!!


I take it the mrs has had the internet cut off again mate? I told you if your gonna look at youjizz mate just dont save it in your bookmarks lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Team Taffy.......
> 
> I will be finishing work soon... I bid you all a good day... have a nice evening... see you soon x
> 
> Kay I will be popping to yours on the way home to punish you for todays behaviour... please dont leave outside for ages this time xx
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and you know I have!!!


good lad bugger off home me and Pat will take over


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> I take it the mrs has had the internet cut off again mate? I told you if your gonna look at youjizz mate just dont save it in your bookmarks lol


Patsy if I go missing.... it means my misses has found my password to ukm...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Patsy if I go missing.... it means my misses has found my password to ukm...


to late.....nice knowing ya :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Patsy if I go missing.... it means my misses has found my password to ukm...


Well it would be a good idea to delete my pm's and pics hey mate lol!


----------



## dipdabs

Jay me finding u in my bushes then shouting at u to leave doesn't count, nor does seeing my dress in my journal


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay me finding u in my bushes then shouting at u to leave doesn't count, nor does seeing my dress in my journal


You are clever but not clever enough....xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay me finding u in my bushes then shouting at u to leave doesn't count, nor does seeing my dress in my journal


put the pink outfit on.... im on my way xx


----------



## dipdabs

C'mon now that's clutching at straws every girl has a pink outfit lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> C'mon now that's clutching at straws every girl has a pink outfit lol


did you really put that pic in outfit in your journal?????????????????


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> did you really put that pic in outfit in your journal?????????????????


Not the pink one


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Not the pink one


we need a chat misses :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

Here we go 'please let me come round your house il do anything!' lol


----------



## Ash1981

Kaywoodham said:


> Here we go 'please let me come round your house il do anything!' lol


Can we all come round?

The whole team?


----------



## Patsy

ash1981 said:


> Can we all come round?
> 
> The whole team?


Oh dont get me involed in this one mate lol!


----------



## dipdabs

Pat wants me to himself see hahaha

Anyway is this seriously happening end of jan?


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Pat wants me to himself see hahaha
> 
> Anyway is this seriously happening end of jan?


Lol oh you woman are to much trouble Kay!! Gym comes first these days lol ask @Keeks she'll tell you!

Yeah it sure looks that way Kay


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Lol oh you woman are to much trouble Kay!! Gym comes first these days lol ask @Keeks she'll tell you!
> 
> Yeah it sure looks that way Kay


We are trouble u r right... Mind so are u men I'm staying away from men now.. Messes me right up... I've let a boy down gently about 10 times this week and finally just had to do it the harsh way so he took the hint.. Now keeps trying to ring me... As if I'm answering lol

January is ages away thats rubbish!


----------



## dipdabs

chilisi said:


> What a heartbreaker!


Not really... It wasn't anything in the first place which he knew and knew I had been meeting someone I really liked that it went wrong with so def didnt want anything with anyone else..I duno why he kept pestering me really..


----------



## dipdabs

chilisi said:


> Obviously wanted to see you again.
> 
> So what brings you to Wales, being an English chick?


I duno why there is absolutely nothing between us at all.

Umm got family here moved up nearly 3 years ago when ex got rid of our house and stuff back home. Nothing exciting lol


----------



## dipdabs

chilisi said:


> Cool. I like it here.


What's your excuse?


----------



## lxm

THE VALLEYS TONIGHT!!!!!!

Love the blonde 'uni' type chick who likes to get her boobs out! 

any of you fans ???


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> THE VALLEYS TONIGHT!!!!!!
> 
> Love the blonde 'uni' type chick who likes to get her boobs out!
> 
> any of you fans ???


Tonight is the night I might be on it cos they're having the date in the restaurant! If u do see me in the background I apologise for looking a state I had been at work all day lol


----------



## lxm

Kays one claim to fame! :thumb: x


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> I followed a woman here and got married. Just bought our first house together in South Wales. Lovely place.


Thats sweet mate i cant fault you, love seeing happy people, so rare these days aye


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> Ha ha we have our ups and downs but were on the up I must say.


Mate iirc your living down near Porthcawl?


----------



## dipdabs

chilisi said:


> I followed a woman here and got married. Just bought our first house together in South Wales. Lovely place.


Awww that's lovely <3

Why can't I have a nice man follow me here lol


----------



## Tommy10

My home


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Awww that's lovely <3
> 
> Why can't I have a nice man follow me here lol


You have...Jay lol :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> My home
> View attachment 97613
> View attachment 97614
> View attachment 97615
> View attachment 97616
> View attachment 97617


Very nice and tidy mate, you would swear blind a gay man lived there! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> You have...Jay lol :lol:


I didn't say stalk lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't say stalk lol


Fpmsl!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> My home
> View attachment 97613
> View attachment 97614
> View attachment 97615
> View attachment 97616
> View attachment 97617


Very nice tommy! But I have a Bosch cooker 



And coffee machine lol


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Very nice and tidy mate, you would swear blind a gay man lived there! Lol


My flatmates a fireman , he only came out a few year back , he bought the flat from the Salvation Army it was a tip, he's spent a year doing it up, all new kitchen , bathroom , wiring , plastering - you name it !! we met on line , had a couple if dates but didn't click sexually but became good mates and now I live with him lolllll


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Very nice tommy! But I have a Bosch cooker
> 
> View attachment 97618
> 
> 
> And coffee machine lol


Is that ur boys ?


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Is that ur boys ?


Yeah he has to have the best cooker around lol


----------



## Tommy10

And this is me sitting typing to you lot lol


----------



## dipdabs

This is me lol

Tommy what have u got me doing lol


----------



## Ash1981

lxm said:


> THE VALLEYS TONIGHT!!!!!!
> 
> Love the blonde 'uni' type chick who likes to get her boobs out!
> 
> any of you fans ???


Luv any type chick who gets her boobs out


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97620
> 
> 
> This is me lol
> 
> Tommy what have u got me doing lol


Awwww very cute ! X


----------



## viewtothegym

So are you lads Football or Rugby taffs?


----------



## Patsy

viewtothegym said:


> So are you lads Football or Rugby taffs?


Rugby butt


----------



## viewtothegym

Tidy, Scarlets fan myself but have a soft spot for the Dragons,they have the best home crowd.


----------



## Patsy

viewtothegym said:


> Tidy, Scarlets fan myself but have a soft spot for the Dragons,they have the best home crowd.


Cardiff blues here mate, although i love all Welsh rugby and have sported a number of various jerseys over the years, havent kept upto date much lately on the games though sadly


----------



## dipdabs

So Jay told me to change my signature...


----------



## Tommy10

Ok so I'm noticing 2 words that the Taffy welsh seem to use a lot .. " but" and " tidy " ... Why say "but" after a word ?


----------



## dipdabs

Butt... It's like calling someone 'mate' here lol


----------



## viewtothegym

Cardiff Blues ain't worth following this season mate,:no: signed up some proper crap players.

Shame because they have a hand full of quality players who deserved better.


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Butt... It's like calling someone 'mate' here lol


In Scotland wee say Pal


----------



## lxm

Tommy10 said:


> In Scotland wee say Pal


or cnut! or gadgie! :whistling: ... or bam (w33????)


----------



## Tommy10

chilisi said:


> Don't jocks say "but" after every sentence. My mates with a thick accent do.


Yea the schemies do


----------



## lxm

tinks that live in council eastates.

or is that harsh ?


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Lol oh you woman are to much trouble Kay!! Gym comes first these days lol ask @Keeks she'll tell you!
> 
> Yeah it sure looks that way Kay


Yep, you dont get trophy winning glutes any other way, the gym comes first, then quark......and nothing else really matters after that tbh!

Right, took some catching up with todays antics........do you guys get any work done!?!?! Especially you Jay!! Also, Im liking my TT car! :thumb:

And also........quark phone............I WANT ONE!!!!! I would've licked the bugggger clean for you! What a waste of quark! :nono:


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Lol oh you woman are to much trouble Kay!! Gym comes first these days lol ask @Keeks she'll tell you!
> 
> Yeah it sure looks that way Kay


Yep, you dont get trophy winning glutes any other way, the gym comes first, then quark......and nothing else really matters after that tbh!

Right, took some catching up with todays antics........do you guys get any work done!?!?! Especially you Jay!! Also, Im liking my TT car! :thumb:

And also........quark phone............I WANT ONE!!!!! I would've licked the bugggger clean for you! What a waste of quark! :nono:


----------



## lxm

Oh god.. Quark girls back.. :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

We gota love keeks her quark and her glutes lol

Hope u all have MTV at the ready lol


----------



## Outoftoon

It's #thevalleys time!!


----------



## Tommy10

Well TTSC , gym bags packed , food prepped and I'm hitting ma kip, up at 6 , training at 7 ... Night y'all x


----------



## Jay.32

evening all.... Im watching Valleys now....

fckin shockin mg:


----------



## dipdabs

Omg didn't even see me and I was sat in there for hours fukin fuming hahaha


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg didn't even see me and I was sat in there for hours fukin fuming hahaha


cos u wern't sat on a booster seat so noone could see u kay lol


----------



## dipdabs

I'm

FUMING TAMPING RAGING lolll


----------



## lxm

Carly for me..

cant wait for gordie shore to get back on too!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg didn't even see me and I was sat in there for hours fukin fuming hahaha


Whats the food like in there Kay?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Whats the food like in there Kay?


Really good food to be honest... But never eat there and give them your money!


----------



## lxm

Food looked sh1te.. and tiny plates :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Really good food to be honest... But never eat there and give them your money!


 :confused1:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> :confused1:


Fukd me over didn't they big time with hours, then pay etc... Which is why they ain't having their email database back


----------



## Guest

I dunno how you can watch that sh!te the valleys. Like we didn't get a bad enough rap as it is.


----------



## Jay.32

They are idiots, but you have to watch it :lol:


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Fukd me over didn't they big time with hours, then pay etc... Which is why they ain't having their email database back


im guessing you worked there ? we thought you were eating there whilst filming...


----------



## Pain2Gain

OldManRiver said:


> I dunno how you can watch that sh!te the valleys. Like we didn't get a bad enough rap as it is.


Quite the opposite it's actually reassured me there are some normal (relatively) guys and gals in Wales, and that the things you try and shag of a wk end don't taste better with mint sauce.

Doing you all a national service that program is


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> im guessing you worked there ? we thought you were eating there whilst filming...


I new she worked there...


----------



## dipdabs

I use to manage the marketing for the place.. Got called down one evening to be an extra for it


----------



## Jay.32

Bora da Team Taffy....


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Bora da Team Taffy....


Morning dude


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, i got up at 3am thinking it was time to get up, took me ages to nod back off!


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Morning all, i got up at 3am thinking it was time to get up, took me ages to nod back off!


Pat, a couple of years ago when I was working in Hereford.. I got up one sat morning thinking it was a week day, drove all the way to Hereford at 6.30am, when I got there, I thought its quiet here, where is everyone... then realised it was saturday my day off.. my misses then rang me and said where are you lol..


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Pat, a couple of years ago when I was working in Hereford.. I got up one sat morning thinking it was a week day, drove all the way to Hereford at 6.30am, when I got there, I thought its quiet here, where is everyone... then realised it was saturday my day off.. my misses then rang me and said where are you lol..


Pmsl thats quality mate lol! Jay i actualy made a coffee and sat there until i realised the time on my phone, not good!


----------



## dipdabs

Morning fvckers! Jay u like my signature?


----------



## Patsy

So what do our Scotts TT cousins think of our away kit when we are on tour up your ways


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Morning fvckers! Jay u like my signature?


I love it... but at first I thought it said "Team Taffy Fanny" :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Morning fvckers! Jay u like my signature?


morning fcuker yourself


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> So what do our Scotts TT cousins think of our away kit when we are on tour up your ways
> 
> View attachment 97673


needs more of a muscle look, also is that the scottish flag on top of the dragon or the other way around


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> needs more of a muscle look, also is that the scottish flag on top of the dragon or the other way around


Mate its will when i put it on! Btw its an away shirt thats the whole point lol!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Mate its will when i put it on! Btw its an away shirt thats the whole point lol!


Mines a size small I'm not having you lot looking bigger than me


----------



## dipdabs

Jay that's harsh!

Dai nice avi


----------



## Jay.32

Kay get to the gym.... no slacking today misses... especially if your representing TT


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay that's harsh!
> 
> Dai nice avi


Thanks Kay!! thanks to these guys


----------



## JANIKvonD

Awrite yi slack ersed hoores


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Awrite yi slack ersed hoores


alright Yan


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Awrite yi slack ersed hoores


Morning Janet


----------



## Jay.32

I got the morning off work today because we are having some work done on the roof of my house..

Ive just found a note left by her in doors! with a list of jobs.. fck that Im watching Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I got the morning off work today because we are having some work done on the roof of my house..
> 
> Ive just found a note left by her in doors! with a list of jobs.. fck that Im watching Jeremy Kyle.


Dont lie Jay you got lucky with the mrs this morning and she put ya back out again, was it honestly worth it for 30 seconds of pleasure? :lol: :lol:

Shes probaly in Newport now rinsing your bank cards pmsl!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

30 seconds!!!! I wish...15 max


----------



## dipdabs

I'm just having my breakfast and supps then I'm off to the gym, no slacking here! My back hurts


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm just having my breakfast and supps then I'm off to the gym, no slacking here! My back hurts


sounds like ya back on track Kay


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> sounds like ya back on track Kay


I am... Let's wait for a fuk up next week lol


----------



## Jay.32

its kicking right off on Jeremy.... they are crazy people


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> needs more of a muscle look, also is that the scottish flag on top of the dragon or the other way around


Cut the sleeves off ... Good to go !


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I am... Let's wait for a fuk up next week lol


Na no fcuk up's now Kay


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Cut the sleeves off ... Good to go !


 :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> its kicking right off on Jeremy.... they are crazy people


My Mrs Aunty was on it a few years ago


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Na no fcuk up's now Kay


Nah I know.. It's work that messes me up. Suddenly being up for 24hours then having a few hours sleep and doing it all again and then again messes me right up!


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> My Mrs Aunty was on it a few years ago


pmsl nice!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah I know.. It's work that messes me up. Suddenly being up for 24hours then having a few hours sleep and doing it all again and then again messes me right up!


O dear


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> pmsl nice!!


No not realy


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> My Mrs and her Aunty was on it a few years ago


Dont tell me you was knocking the both of 'em off at the same time Dai :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Kay where are you training now?


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Dont tell me you was knocking the both of 'em off at the same time Dai :lol:


a ffs ya got me :lol: , but funny enough she did come on to me once


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> a ffs ya got me :lol: , but funny enough she did come on to me once


Is she hot?


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Kay where are you training now?


Still in Barry pat  u still at universal?


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Is she hot?


she was!! she's a drunk, does drugs, fat and no front teeth hence going on JK show by her daughter


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Still in Barry pat  u still at universal?


No i havent been in a while im in vitality in town at the mo but will be back down there now in the new year


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Still in Barry pat  u still at universal?


He's a gypsy.... he trains everywhere :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> she was!! she's a drunk, does drugs, fat and no front teeth hence going on JK show by her daughter


So shes a keeper then hey! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> He's a gypsy.... he trains everywhere :laugh:


True, i was in a council gym yesterday having words with some fat fcuk hogging the cables for an hour talking to his other fat fcuk friend, fcuking wasters


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> No i havent been in a while im in vitality in town at the mo but will be back down there now in the new year


I just rang Universal Pat. Its £6 per day, or £30 per month with out being stuck to a 12 month contract.

Im going to pop down one weekend with my boy for a sesh


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> So shes a keeper then hey! :lol:


O yes :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I just rang Universal Pat. Its £6 per day, or £30 per month with out being stuck to a 12 month contract.
> 
> Im going to pop down one weekend with my boy for a sesh


Yeah mate and £19 a month off peak iirc honest mate you will be well impressed, if im free that weekend mate ill join you


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> O yes :laugh:


Ask her if she's up for a being a TT groupie!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

yes Pat, will let you know when


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> yes Pat, will let you know when


Deff mate


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Ask her if she's up for a being a TT groupie!! :lol: :lol:


fcuk off, anyway no one's seen her in a long time she moved out the area shortly after it came on TV


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> fcuk off, anyway no one's seen her in a long time she moved out the area shortly after it came on TV


Dai she's back on Jeremy Kyle now!!! with a baby that looks the double of you...

she is shouting!! all he cares about is Team Taffy... he buys steroids instead of nappies


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> fcuk off, anyway no one's seen her in a long time she moved out the area shortly after it came on TV


Dai she's back on Jeremy Kyle now!!! with a baby that looks the double of you...

she is shouting!! all he cares about is Team Taffy... he buys steroids instead of nappies


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai she's back on Jeremy Kyle now!!! with a baby that looks the double of you...
> 
> she is shouting!! all he cares about is Team Taffy... he buys steroids instead of nappies


fcukin to right, hope my mrs doesn't see this


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> fcukin to right, hope my mrs doesn't see this


She said all he,s bought for the baby, is a Team TAFFY babygrow


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> She said all he,s bought for the baby, is a Team TAFFY babygrow


good idea lets turn "TeamTaffy" into a brand theres £ to be made


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> fcuk off, anyway no one's seen her in a long time she moved out the area shortly after it came on TV


So she made her fame and fcuked off to hollywood cant fault her! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Dai she's back on Jeremy Kyle now!!! with a baby that looks the double of you...
> 
> she is shouting!! all he cares about is Team Taffy... he buys steroids instead of nappies


Fpmsl that just had me in stitches mate :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> So she made her fame and fcuked off to hollywood cant fault her! :lol:


haha you never know


----------



## dipdabs

Once I get my routine and money sorted I might just convert to universal completely. Be better for me anyway when it's getting closer to the season


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Once I get my routine and money sorted I might just convert to universal completely. Be better for me anyway when it's getting closer to the season


Universal is deff the place to be kay if you want to progress, its awesome there


----------



## Ash1981

Whats going down Taff-ites?

Just got back from a push session, fcked from the BBW Charge i boshed pre workout


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Universal is deff the place to be kay if you want to progress, its awesome there


U can help me pat lol


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> Whats going down Taff-ites?
> 
> Just got back from a push session, fcked from the BBW Charge i boshed pre workout


Hows it going ash? you not working today mate?


----------



## dipdabs

chilisi said:


> What kind of gym is it?


An amazing one


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> What kind of gym is it?


Google it chilisi... its a nice gym


----------



## dipdabs

http://www.universalfitnessstudio.com/2/


----------



## Ash1981

Jay.32 said:


> Hows it going ash? you not working today mate?


Nope day off today bud

Back in tomorrow, mrs has got me doing all the housework(well some of it)

You at work i guess


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> Will do. Fancy a change of scenery so would be good to pop down for session.
> 
> We will have a new TT member shortly. The wife has now joined !? @MrsChilisi


Hello @MrsChilisi I will need to give you a Team Taffy Induction.. we will have to meet up for this... Ive pm'd you my mobile number


----------



## Ash1981

Fck me that universal gym looks clean man, not even one spider in the place

Ill have to get a photo of mine up, fckin sh1t tip


----------



## dipdabs

Hi mrs chillisi 

Umm how do I do this tagging thing on my phone?

This thread is stupidly addictive!!


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> Hello @MrsChilisi I will need to give you a Team Taffy Induction.. we will have to meet up for this... Ive pm'd you my mobile number


Haha talking about me already?! What exactly does this induction consist of?


----------



## Ash1981

MrsChilisi said:


> Haha talking about me already?! What exactly does this induction consist of?


Dont ask, i had to arrive on a donkey...


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Haha talking about me already?! What exactly does this induction consist of?


Im only kidding welcome to the Board.. I have learnt that you live in porthcawl.. where I surf... so you and chilisi can get the kettle on next time im there.. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> Ha ha you keep your hands to yourself. You have enough on your plate anyway with her at home and now Kay to entertain!


sssshhhhh


----------



## dipdabs

chilisi said:


> Ha ha you keep your hands to yourself. You have enough on your plate anyway with her at home and now Kay to entertain!


We all like to share in team taffy chillisi didn't u know


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> Dont ask, i had to arrive on a donkey...


 :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

@MrsChilisi Team Taffy company car


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> Will do. Fancy a change of scenery so would be good to pop down for session.
> 
> We will have a new TT member shortly. The wife has now joined !? @MrsChilisi


did she ask or did she say just say right i'm joining


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 97706


I like the new bmw's


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> Im only kidding welcome to the Board.. I have learnt that you live in porthcawl.. where I surf... so you and chilisi can get the kettle on next time im there.. :thumb:


Anytime sweetie! You might get attacked by pussy cats though! Lol


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> did she ask or did she say just say right i'm joining


Dai she had very outstanding beautiful eyes.... so thats instant joining pass.


----------



## dipdabs

Is chillisi getting touchy


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Anytime sweetie! You might get attacked by pussy cats though! Lol


thats ok I love cats..

I was going to say I love pussy's then but chilisi is still lurking around keeping an eye on me.. :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

MrsChilisi said:


> Haha talking about me already?! What exactly does this induction consist of?


prove you are not Mr Chilisi claiming to have a hot wife  , welcome by the way


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> You know better then me what these Welsh women are like. She's joining weather we like or not!


I have a funny feeling mine will be doing the same soon :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> prove you are not Mr Chilisi claiming to have a hot wife  , welcome by the way


very good point columbo Dai....


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> On that note. If anyone wants a Bengal kitten, marbled or spotted, as a belated Xmas present in early Jan. PM myself or the Mrs.


I would love one... but my misses wont even let me have a gold fish:cursing:


----------



## Ash1981

chilisi said:


> Mate, she's a women. Jay will give her a Pink Aston Martin no doubt!


This is probs true


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I have a funny feeling mine will be doing the same soon :lol:


If my misses gets in yer I will either be under the patio or living with Kay..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> If my misses gets in yer I will either be under the patio or living with Kay..


I could say the same part from living with kay


----------



## dipdabs

U can all come live with me I don't mind


----------



## Jay.32

Well the sun is beaming down here at the costa del bridgend...

I should be surfing today, not working.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Well the sun is beaming down here at the costa del bridgend...
> 
> I should be surfing today, not working.


i should be working but i'm surfing the net


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> i should be working but i'm surfing the net


whats new...

If your better half does get on here.... she will realise you dont do any work


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> whats new...
> 
> If your better half does get on here.... she will realise you dont do any work


O she knows that it's the porn and comments in AL she'll kill me for


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> @MrsChilisi Team Taffy company car
> 
> View attachment 97706


Oooo does that come in white?


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Oooo does that come in white?


Your pushing your luck now misses....:laugh:


----------



## MrsChilisi

I'd be slightly worried if he looks like me?!! Hopefully I don't look like a bloke! Lol


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> Your pushing your luck now misses....:laugh:


Aim high or go home... Don't worry if you aren't capable of it :tongue:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> Your pushing your luck now misses....:laugh:


Aim high or go home... Don't worry if you aren't capable of it :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> I'd be slightly worried if he looks like me?!! Hopefully I don't look like a bloke! Lol


??? have we missed something?


----------



## Dai Jones

I'm bored


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> @MrsChilisi Team Taffy company car
> 
> View attachment 97706


Fcuk this i had a stupid bike and im the team captain! Jay have you seen the weather here lol!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> U can all come live with me I don't mind


Spare room? :whistling:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Dai Jones said:


> prove you are not Mr Chilisi claiming to have a hot wife  , welcome by the way


^ that  x


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> ^ that  x


ahhh I see.. well I will be able to confirm this when you make me a nice cuppa after surfing :beer:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Fcuk this i had a stupid bike and im the team captain! Jay have you seen the weather here lol!


I will upgrade you patsy


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Fcuk this i had a stupid bike and im the team captain! Jay have you seen the weather here lol!


Oi how did you become captian


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy new motor


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Oi how did you become captian


We both are you chopper read the begining of the thread :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Oi how did you become captian


you and Patsy are captains


----------



## Dai Jones

MrsChilisi said:


> I'd be slightly worried if he looks like me?!! Hopefully I don't look like a bloke! Lol


Of course not


----------



## Patsy

Btw welcome to UKM @MrsChilisi


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> We both are you chopper read the begining of the thread :lol:





Jay.32 said:


> you and Patsy are captains


my bad


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Spare room? :whistling:


4 in a bed spooning??


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> 4 in a bed spooning??


your misses will be reading this dai...


----------



## Jay.32

And you can spoon with patsy mind... :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> 4 in a bed spooning??


Mate the amount of test i have im my system right now id think twice before jumping into bed with me! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy what do you think of the upgrade.... tut tut


----------



## Jay.32

This is Mrs jay32, if anybody notices her join.. pm me amediatly and wish me luck :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> This is Mrs jay32, if anybody notices her join.. pm me amediatly and wish me luck :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 97715


:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> your misses will be reading this dai...





PatWelsh said:


> Mate the amount of test i have im my system right now id think twice before jumping into bed with me! :lol:


sh1t!!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Patsy what do you think of the upgrade.... tut tut


Very slick mate, me like!


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> ahhh I see.. well I will be able to confirm this when you make me a nice cuppa after surfing :beer:


Dim prob! Although if I'm hosting you are more likely to get something cold and alcoholic! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Dim prob! Although if I'm hosting you are more likely to get something cold and alcoholic! :lol:


Thats all good as long as its after surfing.... not before :lol:

@chilisi your better half is trying to get me drunk already!!! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

MrsChilisi said:


> Dim prob! Although if I'm hosting you are more likely to get something cold and alcoholic! :lol:


Sorted TT meet is at yours


----------



## Patsy

Well i dont drink what do i get?!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Well i dont drink what do i get?!!!


tub of protein for driving


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> tub of protein for driving


Good answer Dai...


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> tub of protein for driving


Well hopefuly by then ill have my drivers licence back :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Well hopefuly by then ill have my drivers licence back :lol: :lol:


what!!


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Well hopefuly by then ill have my drivers licence back :lol: :lol:


until you get your licence back :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Spare room? :whistling:


No unfortunately but I'm only little lots of room in my bed


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> No unfortunately but I'm only little lots of room in my bed


stop it...


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> No unfortunately but I'm only little lots of room in my bed


There you go then sorted, put the kettle on


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Mate the amount of test i have im my system right now id think twice before jumping into bed with me! :lol:


    really!?


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> what!!


Lol next May its up mate :whistling:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Dai Jones said:


> Sorted TT meet is at yours  [/
> 
> Our parties are notorious


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Lol next May its up mate :whistling:


o dear


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> really!?


Lol a gram per week of sust does strange things to a man! :lol:

Honest it would make a nun all hot under the collar pmsl!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

The kettle is well and truly on!


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Im beging to really like you Mrschilisi. :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

MrsChilisi said:


> even better!! party at yours then back to Kays


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> o dear


Given my history mate its best not to ask if ya get where im going with this lol


----------



## MrsChilisi

Awwww you are the obvious choice for barman then! You get to be bossed around by me- what a treat for you!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> The kettle is well and truly on!


There you go true TT hospitality... Whats for tea? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Given my history mate its best not to ask if ya get where im going with this lol


yeh thought so


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Awwww you are the obvious choice for barman then! You get to be *bossed around by me*- what a treat for you!


Dominant aswell.....

I can feel an afair coming on :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> There you go true TT hospitality... Whats for tea? :lol:


Anything u want  I'm being serious now pat don't let me down, I'm lonely today  lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Dominant aswell.....
> 
> I can feel an afair coming on :lol:


Finally. U can stop stalking me


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Anything u want  I'm being serious now pat don't let me down, I'm lonely today  lol


seeing from ya journal your quite a cook


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Anything u want  I'm being serious now pat don't let me down, I'm lonely today  lol


Well seeing as i havent had a cheat meal in 2 weeks how does pizza sound?


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Well seeing as i havent had a cheat meal in 2 weeks how does pizza sound?


Well I will get you in a pizza and even torture myself watching u eat it  I'm no allowed pizza


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I will get you in a pizza and even torture myself watching u eat it  I'm no allowed pizza


Well no i wont bother with a cheat meal then ill have whatever you having!

I dont mind considering earlier i had a tin of raw tuna washed down with a strawberry protein shake lol


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> Dominant aswell.....
> 
> I can feel an afair coming on :lol:


Honey I would eat you alive and spit out the bones for my kitties haha


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Well no i wont bother with a cheat meal then ill have whatever you having!
> 
> I dont mind considering earlier i had a tin of raw tuna washed down with a strawberry protein shake lol


Ok we are having steak


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Honey I would eat you alive and spit out the bones for my kitties haha


Jay runs off in the corner to hide :scared:


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok we are having steak


Thats fine by me kay!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Well no i wont bother with a cheat meal then ill have whatever you having!
> 
> I dont mind considering earlier i had a tin of raw tuna washed down with a strawberry protein shake lol


 :nono:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok we are having steak


I haven't had steak in ages :drool:


----------



## Patsy

You hear that guys kays cooking for me, catch ya all later, ill update my journal with how good the steak is... May even add pictures lol :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

You cant turn that down patsy.. its the basement flat. :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> You cant turn that down patsy.. its the basement flat. :lol:


Steak is steak butt... Id fcuking yam it on a park bench Jay! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> I could kill for a good steak!?
> 
> Anyone been to steak and grill in Canton. It does Man vs Food type challenges. Big a55 steaks in there


No but I will be trying it now :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

chilisi said:


> I could kill for a good steak!?
> 
> Anyone been to steak and grill in Canton. It does Man vs Food type challenges. Big a55 steaks in there


I love man vs food, just watched one where he demolished a fahl.

I love a good hot curry


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> I love man vs food, just watched one where he demolished a fahl.
> 
> I love a good hot curry


chip shop curry is too hot for me:cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> I love man vs food, just watched one where he demolished a fahl.
> 
> I love a good hot curry


chip shop curry is too hot for me:cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> I could kill for a good steak!?
> 
> Anyone been to steak and grill in Canton. It does Man vs Food type challenges. Big a55 steaks in there


no but I want to now


----------



## Jay.32

THAT IS ALL


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 97734
> 
> 
> THAT IS ALL


i must be good cuz that is not appealing


----------



## MrsChilisi

chilisi said:


> I could kill for a good steak!?
> 
> Anyone been to steak and grill in Canton. It does Man vs Food type challenges. Big a55 steaks in there


"Sizzle & Grill" .. They also do 69oz mixed grill with an entire chicken on the plate!


----------



## mal

taff's and taff'ets, got a ring that.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> taff's and taff'ets, got a ring that.


new moto


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> taff's and taff'ets, got a ring that.


Mal wtf where have you been? We missed ya here!


----------



## Ash1981

Some food porn creeping into here now


----------



## Ash1981

This thread is crackin for banter

Have a nosey at my journal and bring the Taff Team Jokes into there, it needs spicing up


----------



## dipdabs

Um quick question what time do the shops shut in town? Must b half 5 n not 5 eh?


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Um quick question what time do the shops shut in town? Must b half 5 n not 5 eh?


Half 5 kay, some 6


----------



## dipdabs

Woooo goodbye money lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Woooo goodbye money lol


I need some new vests   lol


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> I need some new vests   lol


I'm by primark now il pop in for u lol


----------



## Tommy10

waiting on the tube  been a loooong day people's


----------



## dipdabs

Lol tommy get everyone to do it! Sitting in McDonald's in my scruffy converse. Today is a day to remember as I finally bought a new pair after seeing about 3 people staring at them in the gym lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm by primark now il pop in for u lol


They are only for the gym anyways lol


----------



## Patsy

Well if we are posting feet pics...



We will have some fcuking weirdo here later with a foot fetish stealing our pics lol:lol:


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> How do you guys post pictures up from your mobiles? Through the UKM app?


Tapatalk mate


----------



## dipdabs

Is that actually your feet pat? It looks like a possible steal from google lol


----------



## Tommy10

Fish tonight for me ( on a plate of course ! )


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Is that actually your feet pat? It looks like a possible steal from google lol


It is indeed kay, my cat is a lazy fcuker he never moves outta the way!


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> It is indeed kay, my cat is a lazy fcuker he never moves outta the way!


It's cause your feet smell of cat nip lollll


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> What's that ? :confused1:


A forum app mate, its in the app store


----------



## Dai Jones

Here's mine


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> It's cause your feet smell of cat nip lollll


Something along the lines of that mate :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Right everyone i have found our official TT tshirts for our meet, how fcuking awesome are these, seriously i want one for the gym NOW!!


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> Here's mine


Bad ? Mofo ? Boy ? Shag?


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Right everyone i have found our official TT tshirts for our meet, how fcuking awesome are these, seriously i want one for the gym NOW!!
> 
> View attachment 97753


I'm not seein much Scottish on there ???


----------



## Tommy10

Loving the new pic Dai !


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> I'm not seein much Scottish on there ???


Mate i posted your tshirt this morning go back a few pages, sorry i should have tagged you in the post


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> Sorry mate, bear with me. I download tapatalk from iTunes App Store or a UK-M app??


Tapatalk mate, ukm app is no longer supported unfortunately


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Bad ? Mofo ? Boy ? Shag?


Bad


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Loving the new pic Dai !


Cheers mate


----------



## Dai Jones

Just started to watch man v food omg


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> I'm not seein much Scottish on there ???


I think the label says made in Scotland.


----------



## Tommy10

Here we go again


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Right everyone i have found our official TT tshirts for our meet, how fcuking awesome are these, seriously i want one for the gym NOW!!
> 
> View attachment 97753


Do they do girls ones tho?!


----------



## Tommy10

Update , side pan of peppers , courgettes , tomatoes and onions .. Will chop chicken and simmer for an hour


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Do they do girls ones tho?!


Dont ya worry we will get some in pink for you and keeks


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Update , side pan of peppers , courgettes , tomatoes and onions .. Will chop chicken and simmer for an hour
> View attachment 97821


 :drool:


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Dont ya worry we will get some in pink for you and keeks


They have to be tight for us too


----------



## dipdabs

Guys I think sky have fuked up! I just went to look what was on on the box office to see if there was anything worth paying to watch and that new film Prometheus is on, clicked on the channel and it's just playing without me even paying or asking for it


----------



## dipdabs

I shouldn't of written that. It just stopped. Fuming lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I shouldn't of written that. It just stopped. Fuming lol


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> They have to be tight for us too


Ive ordered some xxxsmall already one step ahead but i need to be there for fittings just incase the are too loose :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Ive ordered some xxxsmall already one step ahead but i need to be there for fittings just incase the are too loose :lol:


team effort ,WE need to be there


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Ive ordered some xxxsmall already one step ahead but i need to be there for fittings just incase the are too loose :lol:


That's fine. I don't mind. I'm use to being naked around men lol. Btw pat your steak has gone cold can't believe u stood me up. I'm currently burning the primark vests I bought u. I imagined u to be massive aswell so bought u xxxxl


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> That's fine. I don't mind. I'm use to being naked around men lol. Btw pat your steak has gone cold can't believe u stood me up. I'm currently burning the primark vests I bought u. I imagined u to be massive aswell so bought u xxxxl


Oh im sorry kay but i thought id leave you to ya shopping and call over a bit later! Well you bought the correct size... Bet theres a bonfire and half there.. I can imagine half of Barry are out watching it with their cans of stella in hand lol :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> team effort ,WE need to be there


Yeah but Dai you and Jay are married men pmsl cant have your cake and eat it


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Oh im sorry kay but i thought id leave you to ya shopping and call over a bit later! Well you bought the correct size... Bet theres a bonfire and half there.. I can imagine half of Barry are out watching it with their cans of stella in hand lol :lol:


Cans of special brew actually lol


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah but Dai you and Jay are married men pmsl cant have your cake and eat it


Good point!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah but Dai you and Jay are married men pmsl cant have your cake and eat it


sshhhhhh


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Cans of special brew actually lol


Pmsl well i was trying to be polite :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Where is everyone tonight!?


----------



## big steve

i take it taffy means welsh then??


----------



## dipdabs

Ummm yup  or live in Wales, or jay fancies u and has made u part of the team anyway lol


----------



## big steve

ah right makes sense now

time for me to leave then!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Awriteeeeeee.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm sure jay would let u in I u asked nicely (offering a sexual favour may help)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm sure jay would let u in I u asked nicely (offering a sexual favour may help)


I'm in ya dik x


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm in ya dik x


I was talking to Steve fannybaws


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I was talking to Steve fannybaws


Let yi aff


----------



## Patsy

Morning all wakey wakey rise and shine sweethearts! Heres a pic to get you guys up wide awake, my fave welsh girl from the valleys!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fuk is that morning already? Lol can't see the pic...what's her name?


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk is that morning already? Lol can't see the pic...what's her name?


A.K mate shes the hot brunette from the valleys show, stunning!


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> Isn't she English though??


God knows mate she got a bit of our accent, your English aint you? Lol shes mint so she stays


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> Well, im more welsh now ha ha Plus my Grandad grew up in the valleys, so I basically have dragons blood.


She's still hot though mate dont you agree? her shop is literaly across the road from my house i may go an drool later pmsl, i may leave that to Jay though as he has a knack for checking the ladies out undercover... Ask Kay!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Bora da Team Taffy....

My little climb in my bed at 2am.... and I cant move my neck due to her taking up all the space, leaving me sleeping awkward!!! :bounce:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Bora da Team Taffy....
> 
> My little climb in my bed at 2am.... and I cant move my neck due to her taking up all the space, leaving me sleeping awkward!!! :bounce:


Morning butt, tell her to sleep on the sofa or maybe she is hinting for you to instead pmsl!


----------



## Jay.32

Mate, Im the who gets told what to do in my house... Im treated like the fckin lodger :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Yippie, after 48 hours in a bag of rice... my phone is now working again... :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Mate, Im the who gets told what to do in my house... Im treated like the fckin lodger :lol:


Oh i know that feeling all too well, valley girls wear the trousers aye! Were's mrs Jay from mate?


----------



## Jay.32

she is a newport girl... Highcross!


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> Yeah, she a bit of a fox. A lot more class than the other girls in the show


 @MrsChilisi look he fancys a valley bird!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> @MrsChilisi look he fancys a valley bird!!!!!!!!!


Hahaha doesn't surprise me Jay! - he wouldn't stand a chance though :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Hahaha doesn't surprise me Jay! - he wouldn't stand a chance though :whistling:


If you need a cwtch, you know where I am :thumb:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> If you need a cwtch, you know where I am :thumb:


Thanks  lol

Wait... Can anyone else hear that hissing sound? :lol:


----------



## mal

Taffy TV


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> Taffy TV


'Get some hob nobs' fpsml!!

I have watched this film so many times it never gets old! You deff have to be from out ways to get the humour lol!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Taffy TV


one of my favourate films... funny as fck :lol:


----------



## Patsy

The guy on the roof Brian Hibbard, i had a chat with him several years back in superdrug about gillete fusion blades, he asked me while i was shopping if they were any good, sadly passed away, lovely fella too


----------



## MrsChilisi

Absolutely bonkers!


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> one of my favourate films... funny as fck :lol:


never seen a film where ive laughed so much,class.


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> The guy on the roof Brian Hibbard, i had a chat with him several years back in superdrug about gillete fusion blades, he asked me while i was shopping if they were any good, sadly passed away, lovely fella too


they should do another one ,a part 2 . and have people from Cardiff and the vall,s as well.


----------



## Dai Jones

Got to love twin towns "buy your own fcukin glue" gets me everytime :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

MrsChilisi said:


> View attachment 97867
> 
> 
> Absolutely bonkers!


Thats so hot!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrsChilisi

MrsChilisi said:


> View attachment 97867
> 
> 
> Absolutely bonkers!





PatWelsh said:


> Thats so hot!!! :lol: :lol:


Apparently she feeds him 4 times a day for 15 mins on each t!t!?? :lol:


----------



## mal

Dog owners are all freaks:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> Dog owners are all freaks:lol:


do one :ban:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Dai Jones said:


> do one :ban:


Do you breast feed yours Dai?


----------



## mal

MrsChilisi said:


> Do you breast feed yours Dai?


its sucking him off in his avi:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

MrsChilisi said:


> Do you breast feed yours Dai?


Of course, here you go this is what they look like when i take my top off their hooked:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> its sucking him off in his avi:lol:


o here we go taffy wars!! now :lol:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Dai Jones said:


> Of course, here you go this is what they look like when i take my top off their hooked:


The one on the left looks like he's smiling! Haha I'm so please neither of them had their tongue out! :lol:


----------



## mal

cute dags dia...  my boys got 2 gerbils.


----------



## Dai Jones

MrsChilisi said:


> The one on the left looks like he's smiling! Haha I'm so please neither of them had their tongue out! :lol:


he does very weird sometimes but he's a big softy


----------



## mal

you should get one of these dai


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> you should get one of these dai


O god yes where can I get one?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay just called me a taffet  I love it! Can my Tshirt have that on the back?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay just called me a taffet  I love it! Can my Tshirt have that on the back?


you should hear the rest that he's been calling you


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> you should hear the rest that he's been calling you


Sexy gorgeous stunning? He PMd me lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Sexy gorgeous stunning? He PMd me lol


thats what he said to me to :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> thats what he said to me to :cursing:


I think he might be playing us dai! He told me he thinks u r skinny!


----------



## Jay.32

Now now taff & taffet... lets all be friends xx


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I think he might be playing us dai! He told me he thinks u r skinny!


a [email protected]@rd isn't he, i think he's threatend by me


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> a [email protected]@rd isn't he, i think he's threatend by me


First round is on jay. Def.


----------



## Jay.32

weathersoons for our first drink then :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> weathersoons for our first drink then :laugh:


No way.. If you are gna be a cheapskate lets at least go to lloyds where there is music in the background!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> No way.. If you are gna be a cheapskate lets at least go to lloyds where there is music in the background!


One of my best mates is the doorman there we wont have to cue... Make ya feel like a right lady in a wetherspoons pmsl! TT guys are classy! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> One of my best mates is the doorman there we wont have to cue... Make ya feel like a right lady in a wetherspoons pmsl! TT guys are classy! :lol:


treat em mean keep em keen :lol: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

This is for tommy


----------



## Wheyman

Kaywoodham said:


> This is for tommy
> View attachment 97872


huh?


----------



## Jay.32

Good hair dresser


----------



## big steve

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm sure jay would let u in I u asked nicely (offering a sexual favour may help)


nah im strictly norn iron, ill leave you taffys to it


----------



## Jay.32

big steve said:


> nah im strictly norn iron, ill leave you taffys to it


Goodbye steve


----------



## Tommy10

For Kay   timberlands baby !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> *treat em mean keep em keen * :lol: :lol:


I live my life by this!


----------



## Jay.32

For Kay


----------



## Jay.32

for the boys :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> For Kay
> View attachment 97879
> timberlands baby !!


Ahhh I was looking at shoes similar for jack the other day but they didn't have his size


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> For Kay
> 
> View attachment 97881


He's a bit gay looking I think that's more for tommy!


----------



## dipdabs

I had loads of veins popping out of my arms in the gym. I was a little freaked out lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> He's a bit gay looking I think that's more for tommy!


so ungreatfull


----------



## Craig660

Kaywoodham said:


> I had loads of veins popping out of my arms in the gym. I was a little freaked out lol


A heroin addict would have been in his element - Don't be so ungrateful


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> I've heard he's known to friends as Jake the Snake Roberts


mate cant believe she is calling you a snake... mg:


----------



## Tommy10

Me and a few Ukm lads


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> He's a bit gay looking I think that's more for tommy!


Ma too clean for me


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Me and a few Ukm lads
> View attachment 97886


whats there names Tommy?


----------



## Jay.32

@DAI living room


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> @DAI living room
> 
> View attachment 97887


awesome


----------



## Jay.32

Thought you would like it Dai


----------



## Jay.32

@PatWelsh in his younger days


----------



## dipdabs

Ah don't... Jack does actually try talking to mannequins he was rubbing ones leg the other day...


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> mate cant believe she is calling you a snake... mg:


He's not just any snake, Chilisi is a King Cobra :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> He's not just any snake, Chilisi is a King Cobra :lol:


We already know this.... he has been a member for quite a while... :lol:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> We already know this.... he has been a member for quite a while... :lol:


Jealousy will get you know where :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Jealousy will get you know where :lol:


I trained him up babe :lol:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> I trained him up babe :lol:


I think you will find the only person to train his Cobra is me  hehe I think you could do with some lessons quite frankly! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> I think you will find the only person to train his Cobra is me  hehe I think you could do with some lessons quite frankly! :lol:


Mrschilisi are you flirting with me... your as bad as him :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Yeh jay get some lessons


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> Mrschilisi are you flirting with me... your as bad as him :lol:


Sorry I'm fully booked with Si, he gets extra lessons  but I think Kay has some free space? Hahaha x


----------



## dipdabs

MrsChilisi said:


> Sorry I'm fully booked with Si, he gets extra lessons  but I think Kay has some free space? Hahaha x


Nah I got too many men to please over the next few days... What about tommy?


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Sorry I'm fully booked with Si, he gets extra lessons  but I think Kay has some free space? Hahaha x


kay is sh!t hot.... she tought me a few tricks :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Sorry I'm fully booked with Si, he gets extra lessons  but I think Kay has some free space? Hahaha x


kay is sh!t hot.... she tought me a few tricks :thumb:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah I got too many men to please over the next few days... What about tommy?


Or SC4 was bored with his cat earlier- he must be good with animals  haha


----------



## Jay.32

Dai's upgrade


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai's upgrade
> 
> View attachment 97910


Nice one I like Busa's to


----------



## dipdabs

What u all doing today anyway? I've just dyed my hair. Exciting...


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> @PatWelsh in his younger days
> 
> View attachment 97897


What do you mean... Nothings changed lol :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> What u all doing today anyway? I've just dyed my hair. Exciting...


sitting on my @rss waiting for some banter to start


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> What do you mean... Nothings changed lol :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> What u all doing today anyway? I've just dyed my hair. Exciting...


I just trained in town and then the rain hit me, pumped and drenched = fcuk yeah!!


----------



## dipdabs

I can dry u off if u like I have a spare towel...


----------



## Jay.32

Watching the rip curl pro surfing at my desk


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I can dry u off if u like I have a spare towel...


You see this is what being a taffy is about, Jay an Dai couldnt give a toss, whats for tea tonight Kay? :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Watching the rip curl pro surfing at my desk


Lol @ Jays avi :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Lol @ Jays avi :lol:


Pat beat me to it nice avi jay


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> You see this is what being a taffy is about, Jay an Dai couldnt give a toss, whats for tea tonight Kay? :whistling:


Ummm basa tonight is that ok?


----------



## dipdabs

I've just got the best video of jack ever


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I've just got the best video of jack ever


put it up


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> You see this is what being a taffy is about, Jay an Dai couldnt give a toss, whats for tea tonight Kay? :whistling:


i'm not going to dry you off, whats wrong with you!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> i'm not going to dry you off, whats wrong with you!!!!


Mate i wouldnt know were to begin pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Mate i wouldnt know were to begin pmsl! :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 97918


whats up dude


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> whats up dude


its raining


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> put it up


I'm trying!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> its raining


up here's just cold


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm trying!


come on we're waiting


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> its raining


Tell me about it,was laying paving earlier had to pack up again,then pick up more paving

in the pzzing rain,sh1te day alround.


----------



## dipdabs

I've got about 10 videos of trying to get him to do it right lolll he didn't say team properly in this one but it's still the best. He was feeling the pressure lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I've got about 10 videos of trying to get him to do it right lolll he didn't say team properly in this one but it's still the best. He was feeling the pressure lol


Haha aww bless him that was brilliant lol!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I've got about 10 videos of trying to get him to do it right lolll he didn't say team properly in this one but it's still the best. He was feeling the pressure lol


Arrrr cute lad, how old is he?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I've got about 10 videos of trying to get him to do it right lolll he didn't say team properly in this one but it's still the best. He was feeling the pressure lol


HAHAHAHAHA thats brill


----------



## dipdabs

He put his all into that one. I didn't even tell him to do the jump either lol. He's 3


----------



## Dai Jones

I just remembered this, sorry for getting the kid photo's out


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> He put his all into that one. I didn't even tell him to do the jump either lol. He's 3


my boy is three to


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> my boy is three to


They can be training partners!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> They can be training partners!


haha yeh i'll bring him on the TT meet :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I just remembered this, sorry for getting the kid photo's out


new mascot


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> haha yeh i'll bring him on the TT meet :lol:


I would bring mine... But with a drink in me would probably lose him and not realise til the next day lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I would bring mine... But with a drink in me would probably lose him and not realise til the next day lol


:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Did anyone else notice we've hit 1000 comments today !!

Wooooshhhh !!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Did anyone else notice we've hit 1000 comments today !!
> 
> Wooooshhhh !!!!


Faaaccckkkkkk already! Lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Faaaccckkkkkk already! Lol


Did I start a good thread, or did I start a good thread :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Did anyone else notice we've hit 1000 comments today !!
> 
> Wooooshhhh !!!!


no but well spotted


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Did I start a good thread, or did I start a good thread :thumb:


like ya porn thread :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> like ya porn thread :whistling:


Fair doos Dai you have all the credit for the porn thread :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Fair doos Dai you have all the credit for the porn thread :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Did I start a good thread, or did I start a good thread :thumb:


My first journal prob done as well to be fair hahaha nahhh jk


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Fair doos Dai you have all the credit for the porn thread :thumb:


That thread nearly cost me my eyesight :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Im off now... have a nice evening you lot :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Im off now... have a nice evening you lot :thumbup1:


Catchup with you later mate


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Im off now... have a nice evening you lot :thumbup1:


catch ya later


----------



## Dai Jones

so whats every one doing tonight, chest and bi's session for me


----------



## dipdabs

Umm did I miss the porn thread!?

I'm meant to be working tonight but no babysitter as of yet. I hope I do get to go in otherwise I have to try and do four shifts next week my manager has decided today. It's hard enough 3 nights a week and looking after jack let alone effing 4! And trying to find a babysitter for 4 and getting him to school in the mornings. Meh.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm did I miss the porn thread!?
> 
> I'm meant to be working tonight but no babysitter as of yet. I hope I do get to go in otherwise I have to try and do four shifts next week my manager has decided today. It's hard enough 3 nights a week and looking after jack let alone effing 4! And trying to find a babysitter for 4 and getting him to school in the mornings. Meh.


O dear, haha you porn nevermg:


----------



## Dai Jones

catch ya all later


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> catch ya all later


Where the F is everyone going?

Lonely now im going end up quoting myself out of boredom lol!


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Where the F is everyone going?
> 
> Lonely now im going end up quoting myself out of boredom lol!


Don't do that pat. Your towel is here...


----------



## Tommy10

What's In your basket ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> What's In your basket ?
> View attachment 97926


Fcuk all, the mrs has just done me a fry up


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Where the F is everyone going?
> 
> Lonely now im going end up quoting myself out of boredom lol!


 Still here mate for now


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't do that pat. Your towel is here...


Aww thank ya Kay!


----------



## Dai Jones

Come on then whats everyone been eating just had my cheat meal


----------



## Patsy

I just had weetabix mate as i really cant be bothered tonight!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> I just had weetabix mate as i really cant be bothered tonight!


Bl00dy hell mate thats not like you


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Bl00dy hell mate thats not like you


I know mate just feeling a bit off tonight, got soaked earlier and now i have a headache, having one of those 'whats the point of it all' nights lol


----------



## Tommy10

Um hame fae wurk noo ... frank gawd !!


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> I know mate just feeling a bit off tonight, got soaked earlier and now i have a headache, having one of those 'whats the point of it all' nights lol


Look in the mirror and say " I'm a beautiful valuable person " lolllllll


----------



## MrsChilisi

I'm making beef and ale stew.. Contemplating whether to add dumplings? - although I've only had two shakes today, so can get away with it!


----------



## MrsChilisi

Ooo and I've hung a big mirror all by myself.. Clearly I should go on Grand Designs! :laugh:


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> I just had* weetabix *mate as i really cant be bothered tonight!


best bb food ever invented,just add some eggs or whey, job done.


----------



## MrsChilisi

A little bit too pleased with myself  )


----------



## Tommy10

MrsChilisi said:


> View attachment 97931
> 
> 
> A little bit too pleased with myself  )


Very nice ! Lovin the midnight blue wall paper


----------



## MrsChilisi

Tommy10 said:


> Very nice ! Lovin the midnight blue wall paper


Yey! I painted that myself too on the weekend  poor Si hast seen it yet


----------



## MrsChilisi

Tommy10 said:


> Very nice ! Lovin the midnight blue wall paper


Yey! I painted that myself too on the weekend  poor Si hast seen it yet


----------



## dipdabs

I've just had my pole put up


----------



## dipdabs

I'm eating my dinner as quick as I can so I can put jack to bed and have a mess around


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97936
> 
> 
> I've just had my pole put up


Well any demostrations for us Kay? Preferably vids too lol!


----------



## MrsChilisi

chilisi said:


> Thought I'd find you in here.
> 
> Well done on the dinning room!


I've emailed you? Thank you baby xxxx romantic dinner in there when you are back


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Well any demostrations for us Kay? Preferably vids too lol!


Haha nooo not til I'm amazing lol


----------



## MrsChilisi

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha nooo not til I'm amazing lol


Have you had a go yet? Do you have to oil your thighs or anything- to make them slippy? Haha


----------



## dipdabs

MrsChilisi said:


> Have you had a go yet? Do you have to oil your thighs or anything- to make them slippy? Haha


No noooo u would fall flat on your face if it was slippery! U can get grip stuff but I don't bother. The clammyness of your hands from rubbing on the pole does just fine lol. I can't do any proper amazing tricks but if you look on another girls journal she does it properly for fitness her name is vanillaface. She's got lots of good videos. I might upload a stupid one later just for a laugh lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> The clammyness of your hands from rubbing on the pole


Right then...can you repeat that again as i do believe my hearing has decieved me :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

So what's been happening in here then??? Stripper poles, weetabix, dumplings.... My life is dull  Although I've just had a fry up for dinner!! Ooops!!!

Oh well I can blame PMT and my man went home this morning so I'm allowed to be sad!


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Right then...can you repeat that again as i do believe my hearing has decieved me :lol: :lol:


THE CLAMMYNESS OF YOUR HANDS RUBBING ON THE POLE lol


----------



## lxm

cliqueness is too strong to infiltrate

mg:


----------



## dipdabs

U lot are way too quiet tonight. U can't just make me addicted to this thread and suddenly let it go quiet!


----------



## Tommy10

W33BAM said:


> So what's been happening in here then??? Stripper poles, weetabix, dumplings.... My life is dull  Although I've just had a fry up for dinner!! Ooops!!!
> 
> Oh well I can blame PMT and my man went home this morning so I'm allowed to be sad!


yoo eat wit ye want hen, um stuffin ma geggie wi custard :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> THE CLAMMYNESS OF YOUR HANDS RUBBING ON THE POLE lol


btw...whose *BIGJIM*

??


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> U lot are way too quiet tonight. U can't just make me addicted to this thread and suddenly let it go quiet!


*** bob aloo bop a *** bam boo.... get your little legs on that pole girl...

The Godfather is back :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> *** bob aloo bop a *** bam boo.... get your little legs on that pole girl...
> 
> The Godfather is back :lol:


ya dafty butt :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Good evening scoty taff tommy..... what did you have for your evening meal???


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> btw...whose *BIGJIM*
> 
> ??


Big jim is well... Big jim... U know the little ginger mouthy londoner competing at the Brits this weekend


----------



## dipdabs

I'm on my pole thanks jay hanging upside down as we speak... Ok maybe I'm sitting on my ass looking at it butttt same thing lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm on my pole thanks jay hanging upside down as we speak... Ok maybe I'm sitting on my ass looking at it butttt same thing lol


yeah but what are you wearing????

please dont tell me your rupert the bear pijamas.. coz they do nothing for me babe


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> yeah but what are you wearing????
> 
> please dont tell me your rupert the bear pijamas.. coz they do nothing for me babe


Ul see now haha ahhh dear what am I doing lol


----------



## dipdabs

Ther u go i look rough mind! Said I would post one fukin around its nothing amazing but it's my new trick  Xcuse my ass but everyone's seen it anyway hahaha ahhh dear


----------



## Patsy

lxm said:


> cliqueness is too strong to infiltrate
> 
> mg:


No worries, close the door on ya way out your letting the draft in


----------



## dipdabs

And I started laughing when I realised what effing song is on lolll


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Ther u go i look rough mind! Said I would post one fukin around its nothing amazing but it's my new trick  Xcuse my ass but everyone's seen it anyway hahaha ahhh dear


Omg my eyes!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

fck sake teffet, I was only joking lol:lol:

well done tho... looking good


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> fck sake teffet, I was only joking lol:lol:
> 
> well done tho... looking good


I wasn't  lolllll


----------



## mal

Nice pole work Kay,fvckin tremendous.


----------



## Jay.32

its gone quiet in here.... will everyone stop looking at kays vid over and over again :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> its gone quiet in here.... will everyone stop looking at kays vid over and over again :lol:


What you trying to say mate i have it saved as my screensaver because i havent honest :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

mal said:


> Nice pole work Kay,fvckin tremendous.


Calm down its not that Gd lol


----------



## dipdabs

No1 tell me to do anything else please cos il end up doing it lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> anything else please cos il end up doing it lol


Hear that boys... Anything pmsl :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Very funny pat hahaha


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> No1 tell me to do anything else please cos il end up doing it lol


taffet, have you been drinking again????


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> taffet, have you been drinking again????


No! I don't look that rough! Lol


----------



## mal

Kaywoodham said:


> Calm down its not that Gd lol


fair doo's,tbh i was watching the bit before and after your pole dance.lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Calm down its not that Gd lol


You girls realy dont have a clue how a mans mind operates do you pmsl!!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

I knew I should of changed what bottoms I was wearing lolll


----------



## Jay.32

right Kay... ive got my popcorn & protein shake... next vidoe please...


----------



## Jay.32

oops forgot tissue


----------



## dipdabs

Nah I don't care anyway I expect Ul see loads more of my ass... And in real life when u all come to support me on stage


----------



## Jay.32

:whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

we need some music in here

6bBTIWZxkuI[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jay.32

ooops cocked that up^


----------



## dipdabs

Jay why r u up so late anyway? Misses gone to bed so u thought ud sneak on here and speak to me? Lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay why r u up so late anyway? Misses gone to bed so u thought ud sneak on here and speak to me? Lol


ummmm yeah the boss has gone to bed... so im in charge of the remote control tonight... :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

The boss... Lol talk about under the thumb ha


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> The boss... Lol talk about under the thumb ha


what you doing up so late anyway taffet


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> what you doing up so late anyway taffet


Just sat with the dog watching telly. She's the only one that gives me a cwtch lol


----------



## Jay.32

I just watched dusk til dawn.... very strange film....


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I just watched dusk til dawn.... very strange film....


In a good or bad way? I'm watching some Wierd thing with Elijah wood in when he was younger. Duno what freak directed it


----------



## Jay.32

bad.. vampires and sh!t... Ive seen it years ago, so dont know why I bothered watching it again... never mind... only a couple of hours of my life wasted:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> bad.. vampires and sh!t... Ive seen it years ago, so dont know why I bothered watching it again... never mind... only a couple of hours of my life wasted:laugh:


I could think of better things to do in them couple hours  hahaha


----------



## Tommy10

It's Friday!!! Cheeky wee leg session coming up at 645am


----------



## Patsy

Good morning T mate, im just slowly getting up for some cardio!


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Good morning T mate, im just slowly getting up for some cardio!


Go for it patsy !! Today's gonna be a winner


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Go for it patsy !! Today's gonna be a winner
> View attachment 97960


You know what Tommy mate these past few days i really just cant be bothered, i can honestly say i didnt even feel like going to the gym it felt like a chore where usualy im pumped and excited, deff a head fcuk bb'ing sometimes aye. Btw mate did ya see you the Scott/Welsh tshirt i posted for you the otherday fella?


----------



## mal

Well im right fvcking up for it this morning,bring on the stims,gym and trowel:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning all...

Patsy Ive been feeling very un motivated lately too.. I need to sort myself out


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> Patsy Ive been feeling very un motivated lately too.. I need to sort myself out


Mate im having a few days off i think i maywell be exhausted, rest is in need me thinks


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Mate im having a few days off i think i maywell be exhausted, rest is in need me thinks


I need to pull my finger out.. check my journ


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones

Morning TT looks like i mist a good crack last night @Kaywoodham I'm sorry but I have to say it...nice @ss training doing you good


----------



## dipdabs

It is.. To be fair I didn't really have an ass before so I like it too lol


----------



## dipdabs

mal said:


> Well im right fvcking up for it this morning,bring on the stims,gym and trowel:lol:


Why trowel?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Why trowel?


he's a builder


----------



## Patsy

Awesomeness, seriously impressive wouldnt you agree?


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Awesomeness, seriously impressive wouldnt you agree?
> 
> View attachment 97965


That is some serious veinage


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Awesomeness, seriously impressive wouldnt you agree?
> 
> View attachment 97965


That is some serious veinage


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Awesomeness, seriously impressive wouldnt you agree?
> 
> View attachment 97965


Damn!!


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> he's a builder


Oh. Duh. Lol. Does that mean he has a drill? I have a picture that's needed hanging up for ages, mal u wana help? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Is it real?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Is it real?


yeh I think its Lee Preist's arm


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> cliqueness is too strong to infiltrate
> 
> mg:


what you mean by this fella??


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> what you mean by this fella??


He's not Welsh


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> He's not Welsh


he's seems a bit insulting to Dai...


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> what you mean by this fella??


Wouldnt worry too much mate, i mean that was his first post he never even made an effort to join in the thread. Everyones welcome here members from Scottland post more in this thread and Kays & Keeks are from England, seriously some people really dont like the Welsh lol, prob because we get in the gym and get it done rather than moaning about 'cliques' lol :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

I doubt Lewis meant it to sound nasty at all was prob a joke gone wrong


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I think its Lee Preist's arm


Hmmm I wana touch it lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm I wana touch it lol


stop it


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> stop it


Jay please stop hitting my hand away it's getting kinda annoying!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm I wana touch it lol


I should have made things a bit more clear when i posted it... Its a pic of Dai's chopper, sorry was meant to be posted in the MA lol :lol:


----------



## lxm

Jay.32 said:


> what you mean by this fella??


my humors obviously diffcult to detect!! :whistling: all this talk of sheep [email protected], valley slang & antics is far too nationalistic for a non true taff! :w00t:



PatWelsh said:


> seriously some people really dont like the Welsh lol, prob because we get in the gym and get it done rather than moaning about 'cliques' lol :lol:


Just jealous of dem lifting gloves!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

lxm said:


> my humors obviously diffcult to detect!! :whistling: all this talk of sheep [email protected], valley slang & antics is far too nationalistic for a non true taff! :w00t:


don't even worry about it, hows ya training mate ?


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> my humors obviously diffcult to detect!! :whistling: all this talk of sheep [email protected], valley slang & antics is far too nationalistic for a non true taff! :w00t:
> 
> Just jealous of dem lifting gloves!!!


Fair enough fella... but its not cliqueness.. everyone is welcome in here... its just a bit of fun thats not supposed to be taken serious..


----------



## dipdabs

That's just reminded me... Where the fuk have my gloves gone I couldn't find them yesterday. It might mean I have to clean my car out today... *crying*


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> That's just reminded me... Where the fuk have my gloves gone I couldn't find them yesterday. It might mean I have to clean my car out today... *crying*


I bet your car is like a skip with a roof :lol:


----------



## Patsy

lxm said:


> my humors obviously diffcult to detect!! :whistling: all this talk of sheep [email protected], valley slang & antics is far too nationalistic for a non true taff! :w00t:
> 
> Just jealous of dem lifting gloves!!!


Yep a bit of hard graft mate and heavy lifting and you'll require a pair soon hands are fcuked from working as a builder cant bench without them somedays


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I bet your car is like a skip with a roof :lol:


It is. I'm not gna lie. It's disgusting. About 3 overnight bags of jacks where he's stayed out when I've been working, toys, coats, rubbish, smells because I spilled a protein shake in there, loads of unopened letters and to top it off dog hair covered seats lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> That's just reminded me... Where the fuk have my gloves gone I couldn't find them yesterday. It might mean I have to clean my car out today... *crying*


what car you drive?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> It is. I'm not gna lie. It's disgusting. About 3 overnight bags of jacks where he's stayed out when I've been working, toys, coats, rubbish, smells because I spilled a protein shake in there, loads of unopened letters and to top it off dog hair covered seats lol


omg I couldnt even sit in your car... I hate a messy car... you wont find a spec of dust in mine... you could eat ya food off the floor in mine..


----------



## lxm

PatWelsh said:


> Yep a bit of hard graft mate and heavy lifting and you'll require a pair soon hands are fcuked from working as a builder cant bench without them somedays


calluses on my wee supple pams the first day of lifting... never seen a real days work apparrently ;0


----------



## dipdabs

Just a wee vauxhall corsa.. Maybe not for long tho if I don't get it looked at lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> omg I couldnt even sit in your car... I hate a messy car... you wont find a spec of dust in mine... you could eat ya food off the floor in mine..


I just can't keep it clean and tidy it's impossible! I am gna clean it all out today tho and see about getting it valeted. Is it expensive?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Just a wee vauxhall corsa.. Maybe not for long tho if I don't get it looked at lol


go to look after ya car!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> go to look after ya car!!!!


I don't know how. I'm a girl lol lightbulbs need changing and rubbish I don't know how to do that sh1t lol


----------



## Patsy

lxm said:


> calluses on my wee supple pams the first day of lifting... never seen a real days work apparrently ;0


Nah thats from [email protected] mate be honest :lol: not that i would know:whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't know how. I'm a girl lol lightbulbs need changing and rubbish I don't know how to do that sh1t lol


well don't let me down how else are going to pick me up from the train station


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I just can't keep it clean and tidy it's impossible! I am gna clean it all out today tho and see about getting it valeted. Is it expensive?


polish guys will do it inside and out for £10


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> well don't let me down how else are going to pick me up from the train station


I live right by the train station I wouldn't pick u up anyway u can walk u lazy [email protected] lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> polish guys will do it inside and out for £10


I don't know any polish guys lol


----------



## Jay.32

Dai on his way to work


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't know any polish guys lol


they are all over the shop with car cleaning places luv


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I live right by the train station I wouldn't pick u up anyway u can walk u lazy [email protected] lol


Cardiff?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> they are all over the shop with car cleaning places luv


I need u to show me jay


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Cardiff?


The basra


----------



## Dai Jones

@Kaywoodham can you do this for us and stick it on youtube


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai on his way to work
> 
> View attachment 97966


O yes!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I need u to show me jay


If I show you we will end up on the bonnett.... not cleaning it :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> The basra


what or where's that?


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> @Kaywoodham can you do this for us and stick it on youtube


Lolllllolllllollll I'm actually quite good at hula hooping but don't have one sorry lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> If I show you we will end up on the bonnett.... not cleaning it :lol:


Nothing new to me there then haaaaa


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> what or where's that?


Barry lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Lolllllolllllollll I'm actually quite good at hula hooping but don't have one sorry lol


can ya just do the movement then please


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> can ya just do the movement then please


 :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> can ya just do the movement then please


I'm too cold to get my ass out right now lol gna crawl into bed for half hour actually  yeasssss


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Barry lol


so i have to get a train from cardiff to you


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm too cold to get my ass out right now lol gna crawl into bed for half hour actually  yeasssss


so lucky you can do that right now


----------



## Jay.32

Im poppin into town to get some new strings for my guitar..

be back soon :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> so lucky you can do that right now


Well it's the only day I can and considering I won't get any sleep now until at least 5.30am I think u r the lucky ones being able to sleep tonight lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Im poppin into town to get some new strings for my guitar..
> 
> be back soon :thumb:


Is that code for u r coming over?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Well it's the only day I can and considering I won't get any sleep now until at least 5.30am I think u r the lucky ones being able to sleep tonight lol


wow 5.30, ok that's fare


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> wow 5.30, ok that's fare


I will try to get an hours nap this afternoon, fingers crossed!


----------



## Jay.32

sssshhhh

That was a nice quicky :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Awesomeness, seriously impressive wouldnt you agree?
> 
> View attachment 97965


Na don't like that tbh


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> sssshhhh
> 
> That was a nice quicky :laugh:


It was that quick I didn't even notice or need to wipe


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> It was that quick I didn't even notice or need to wipe


Whip it in, whip it out and whipe it... thats my motto.. :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Whip it in, whip it out and whipe it... thats my motto.. :lol:


Like I said Jay didn't need to wipe. Not impressed with that personally...


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Like I said Jay didn't need to wipe. Not impressed with that personally...


ok ok I faked my orgasm.... sorry I just didnt want to hurt your feelings:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Whip it in, whip it out and whipe it... thats my motto.. :lol:


Don't know about motto but that's me down to a T can't control anything me haha


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Don't know about motto but that's me down to a T can't control anything me haha


well I always used to say to the misses,

If you give me it more than once a month!!! I will last longer than 30 seconds:wink:


----------



## dipdabs

Pat is quiet today. I must of worn him out last night!


----------



## W33BAM

Aye @Jay.32 as I was saying.... My brother is looking after the girls for me, with help from JR too... But there's no gift I could bring them back that would make up for stealing their boyfriend away from them.... They actually love Rams!! He be gettin all the b!tches!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Aye @Jay.32 as I was saying.... My brother is looking after the girls for me, with help from JR too... But there's no gift I could bring them back that would make up for stealing their boyfriend away from them.... They actually love Rams!! He be gettin all the b!tches!!! :lol:


Is he spoiling them, trying to take all the love off them??

I bet he wouldnt share his cheat food with them :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Is he spoiling them, trying to take all the love off them??
> 
> I bet he wouldnt share his cheat food with them :lol:


Well I think they stand more chance of getting a bit of his cheat meal than me!!! They do the best wee sorry, hungry lookin puppy dog eyes!!

He's clocked on to my sorry lookin faces already!!! :lol:

I think he's only with me for my fizzles.... and cause I have wee hands.... :whistling: hahaha!!!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Well I think they stand more chance of getting a bit of his cheat meal than me!!! They do the best wee sorry, hungry lookin puppy dog eyes!!
> 
> *He's clocked on to my sorry lookin faces already!!! :lol*:
> 
> I think he's only with me for my fizzles.... and cause I have wee hands.... :whistling: hahaha!!!


 :lol:


----------



## mal

Kaywoodham said:


> Why trowel?


building,although just paving today,grinder blew up as well,so couldn't finish it:cursing:

apart from that ,a good day lol.

Looked a bit thin in the gym this morning,i think ive taken the dieting thing to far.:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

mal said:


> building,although just paving today,grinder blew up as well,so couldn't finish it:cursing:
> 
> apart from that ,a good day lol.
> 
> Looked a bit thin in the gym this morning,i think ive taken the dieting thing to far.:laugh:


Naked pics? I will tell u


----------



## mal

i posted one the other day,cant remember where though,from the pants up,thats nude enough..


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> i posted one the other day,cant remember where though,from the pants up,thats nude enough..


You didnt post it here you emailed it to me sweetheart remember! x


----------



## dipdabs

mal said:


> i posted one the other day,cant remember where though,from the pants up,thats nude enough..


Yh I seen that. Not nude enough IMO lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Have a good weekend peps off out soon to get some steak down me


----------



## Tommy10

Finished !!!  been on the go since 6am


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> You didnt post it here you emailed it to me sweetheart remember! x


I thought I was special but I see mals pic whoring to everyone


----------



## dipdabs

Time to get rid of these baby's soon and put my heels on


----------



## Tommy10

Friday treats


----------



## dipdabs

Guys what's this stuff about someone going around Cardiff just mowing people down? 11 people on facebook I've just read! I gota go into Cardiff soon!


----------



## a.notherguy

Kaywoodham said:


> Guys what's this stuff about someone going around Cardiff just mowing people down? 11 people on facebook I've just read! I gota go into Cardiff soon!


I'm not welsh but only checked this thread to see this had been mentioned.

But sadly ur right. Some guy has gone gta and started runnin people over in his van. Police have him in custody.


----------



## dipdabs

a.notherguy said:


> I'm not welsh but only checked this thread to see this had been mentioned.
> 
> But sadly ur right. Some guy has gone gta and started runnin people over in his van. Police have him in custody.


Omg that's awful. Did I see a little boy has died? What the fuk like that's so sad


----------



## MrsChilisi

Ooo my mate has just text to say she's goin to be late because of this?!! Madness!!!


----------



## MrsChilisi

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg that's awful. Did I see a little boy has died? What the fuk like that's so sad


Where are u finding out what happened Kay?

Ps how's the pole??


----------



## MrsChilisi

Tommy10 said:


> Friday treats
> View attachment 98009


Yummmm! I've just had a doughnut  epic fail  (


----------



## dipdabs

Its so sad  leckwith way aswell which is the way I drive to work, wondering if the roads have been closed or anything... I know that's bad to wonder when people are suffering but u know what I mean


----------



## dipdabs

MrsChilisi said:


> Where are u finding out what happened Kay?
> 
> Ps how's the pole??


I saw it on Facebook.

Yeah it's going well! My hands hurt and legs are bruised from messing around on it a little too much last night  I duno if il do some new moves in work tonight... Not sure I can get the look of concentration and the '**** I'm gna fall' look off my face which isn't very sexy haha


----------



## mal

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh I seen that. Not nude enough IMO lol


Im not falling for that one lol.


----------



## MrsChilisi

Kaywoodham said:


> I saw it on Facebook.
> 
> Yeah it's going well! My hands hurt and legs are bruised from messing around on it a little too much last night  I duno if il do some new moves in work tonight... Not sure I can get the look of concentration and the '**** I'm gna fall' look off my face which isn't very sexy haha


Lol bless! What do you do that enables you to do that at work?

I'm sure you look awesome doing it


----------



## dipdabs

MrsChilisi said:


> Lol bless! What do you do that enables you to do that at work?
> 
> I'm sure you look awesome doing it


Umm dog groomer... Lol stripper


----------



## MrsChilisi

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm dog groomer... Lol stripper


Haha I bet there are some similarities to the doggies


----------



## dipdabs

MrsChilisi said:


> Haha I bet there are some similarities to the doggies


A lot lol and some smell worse than a wet dog ha


----------



## MrsChilisi

Kaywoodham said:


> A lot lol and some smell worse than a wet dog ha


Ewwwwww hahaha


----------



## dipdabs

What the fuk is going on in Cardiff today. Drive past a few of the shut off roads, felt a major sadness come across me  how anyone can go round like that killing people I don't know.

Then come out of work and the little street by the car park was all cordoned off - someone had been stabbed. Had to be escorted down by the police to the car park to make sure we didn't step in any of the blood  there wasn't much blood but still how horrible and sad is that 

Ahhhh and sleep time!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> What the fuk is going on in Cardiff today. Drive past a few of the shut off roads, felt a major sadness come across me  how anyone can go round like that killing people I don't know.
> 
> Then come out of work and the little street by the car park was all cordoned off - someone had been stabbed. Had to be escorted down by the police to the car park to make sure we didn't step in any of the blood  there wasn't much blood but still how horrible and sad is that
> 
> Ahhhh and sleep time!


for fck sake... there so much bad news lately... and nothing good.

Busy night at work Taffet?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> What the fuk is going on in Cardiff today. Drive past a few of the shut off roads, felt a major sadness come across me  how anyone can go round like that killing people I don't know.
> 
> Then come out of work and the little street by the car park was all cordoned off - someone had been stabbed. Had to be escorted down by the police to the car park to make sure we didn't step in any of the blood  there wasn't much blood but still how horrible and sad is that
> 
> Ahhhh and sleep time!


bl00dy hell, morning TT


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Dai, have you sh!t the bed? or are you in work like me?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Dai, have you sh!t the bed? or are you in work like me?


Haha na up at this time most days thanks to my boy


----------



## Keeks

Good Morning Team Taffy! All super motivated this lovely Saturday morning I hope!! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Good Morning Team Taffy! All super motivated this lovely Saturday morning I hope!! :thumb:


Working Daffy....

Well I say working... im at work, but just eating and playing my guitarm really. im going homw about 10.30


----------



## Patsy

This incident in Cardiff is realy shocking, more so as i knew the girl who was killed, infact i was only talking to her brother a few weeks back, puts things really into perspective, more so as my uncle lives directly across the road from the scene of the incident, he was on the welsh news lastnight saying it could have been his own kids as my cousin was in that area at the sametime picking up the little ones, this is so sad and close to home, thoughts are to her family and especialy her kids as now they are left without their mum.

Wish her kids a healthy recovery

I can honestly say i hope the man who murdered her dont make the court room


----------



## Jay.32

And a stabbing in town Pat...


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> And a stabbing in town Pat...


Your joking? Were to butt? And theres a housefire up mid wales this morning

Oh and a football player was hit and the chief whip is headlines... Makes you laugh dont it!


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Your joking? Were to butt? And theres a housefire up mid wales this morning
> 
> Oh and a football player was hit and the chief whip is headlines... Makes you laugh dont it!


check kays jounal


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> And a stabbing in town Pat...


Move to Wales:confused1:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> check kays jounal


Nothing in there mate?


----------



## Patsy

biglbs said:


> Move to Wales:confused1:
> View attachment 98040


Is this supposed to be funny mate? Things are much worse elsewhere around the country going by the news lately


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Nothing in there mate?


post number 1210 in here mate sorry


----------



## biglbs

PatWelsh said:


> Is this supposed to be funny mate? Things are much worse elsewhere around the country going by the news lately


Jays avi statement!

I have a sense of humour,sorry if it offends...............got us through a few wars.


----------



## mal

good morning wales.


----------



## Patsy

biglbs said:


> Jays avi statement!
> 
> I have a sense of humour,sorry if it offends...............got us through a few wars.


Oh ok then so now i get you, lets all have a laugh boys about people getting killed, fcuking hilarious.. I think not


----------



## biglbs

I was not even replying to you pal,but hay never mind,i will laugh about anything mate,when i fookin like too.

I was actualy laughing at Irony,you don't get it do ya,never mind,laters....


----------



## Patsy

biglbs said:


> I was not even replying to you pal,but hay never mind,i will laugh about anything mate,when i fookin like too.
> 
> I was actualy laughing at Irony,you don't get it do ya,never mind,laters....


Bye


----------



## biglbs

PatWelsh said:


> Bye


x


----------



## Jay.32

Come on Guys, we all play nice in the Team Taffy room..

Knowing you biglbs, you didnt mean any harm at all, but just can be taken the wrong way sometimes..

Pat is a very proud welsh man who takes things to heart coz he has a big heart.. thats why we love him..

So lets all kiss and make up...its the weekend, Happy times. :beer:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> good morning wales.


Morning Mal, what you up to this weekend mate?


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> This incident in Cardiff is realy shocking, more so as i knew the girl who was killed, infact i was only talking to her brother a few weeks back, puts things really into perspective, more so as my uncle lives directly across the road from the scene of the incident, he was on the welsh news lastnight saying it could have been his own kids as my cousin was in that area at the sametime picking up the little ones, this is so sad and close to home, thoughts are to her family and especialy her kids as now they are left without their mum.
> 
> Wish her kids a healthy recovery
> 
> I can honestly say i hope the man who murdered her dont make the court room


Wow sorry to hear that


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Mal, what you up to this weekend mate?


lots of annoying stuff tbh,shopping buy a new grinder ffs,bills to pay etc,just dropped wifey and son

up the rugby club,there off to Reading for tour matches,might get a dvd in for tonight.

off too gym soon for a leg workout,,,oh and food shopping lol.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> lots of annoying stuff tbh,shopping buy a new grinder ffs,bills to pay etc,just dropped wifey and son
> 
> up the rugby club,there off to Reading for tour matches,might get a dvd in for tonight.
> 
> off too gym soon for a leg workout,,,oh and food shopping lol.


Food shopping.... with out the misses.... get what you want!! sounds good to me


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Food shopping.... with out the misses.... get what you want!! sounds good to me


I know plus ill spend less!!! ate a box of mince pies last night..omg! gonna get more lol,

thought the brushes might have gone on the grinder,opened it up all ballbearings and bit of metal fell out:laugh:

so thats another 90 fvcking notes gone!!!!!!!! what you up too bro.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> I know plus ill spend less!!! ate a box of mince pies last night..omg! gonna get more lol,
> 
> thought the brushes might have gone on the grinder,opened it up all ballbearings and bit of metal fell out:laugh:
> 
> so thats another 90 fvcking notes gone!!!!!!!! what you up too bro.


Been in work since 7, finishing about 10.30 Take my daughter to a kids party this afternoon. Tomorrow morning Im plastering my brother inlaws fireplace (for free) :cursing: then doing a couple of jobs on my house that I let out..

Not much fun for me mate.. bottle of red and a take away tonight tho :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Been in work since 7, finishing about 10.30 Take my daughter to a kids party this afternoon. Tomorrow morning Im plastering my brother inlaws fireplace (for free) :cursing: then doing a couple of jobs on my house that I let out..
> 
> Not much fun for me mate.. bottle of red and a take away tonight tho :thumb:


Mate i have cut off family and friends from 'love jobs' not worth the hassle and people end up taking the pish

Btw Jay wheres your house you let out butt?


----------



## biglbs

You know me well Jay,sorry for any offence,i am cryptic,i know.....


----------



## dipdabs

I am tired and grumpy. Last night has made me wake up feeling sad 

Really sorry to hear pat it was someone you knew  this really is close to home.

I wish the death penalty was still in this country... But not a nice death... Perhaps where they get burnt alive or something... I know two wrongs don't make a right but they should suffer not be given a comfy prison cell with all their human rights when they've taken other peoples away.

Yeah see grumpy ^^^ lol.

Sh1t night in work. Was dead and full of t0ssers. Didn't make much, and I was one of the lucky ones with what I made, lots of girls didn't do their fee it was that quiet.

And I have a headache. And I'm so hungry I could eat a horse but no I gota go have porridge


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Mate i have cut off family and friends from 'love jobs' not worth the hassle and people end up taking the pish
> 
> Btw Jay wheres your house you let out butt?


Bedwas caerphilly mate..


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I am tired and grumpy. Last night has made me wake up feeling sad
> 
> Really sorry to hear pat it was someone you knew  this really is close to home.
> 
> I wish the death penalty was still in this country... But not a nice death... Perhaps where they get burnt alive or something... I know two wrongs don't make a right but they should suffer not be given a comfy prison cell with all their human rights when they've taken other peoples away.
> 
> Yeah see grumpy ^^^ lol.
> 
> Sh1t night in work. Was dead and full of t0ssers. Didn't make much, and I was one of the lucky ones with what I made, lots of girls didn't do their fee it was that quiet.
> 
> And I have a headache. And I'm so hungry I could eat a horse but no I gota go have porridge


maccy d's are calling you kay :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

I d love nothing more than a McDonald's right now. Really really really would. Work makes dieting soooo hard


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I d love nothing more than a McDonald's right now. Really really really would. Work makes dieting soooo hard


mmmm hash browns


----------



## W33BAM

Lured in by the talk of food!!

Just getting my schizz sorted for going to the Sportex with my boy... A wee last minute decision to go down... Looking forward to it 

Still off the booze though but I'm daft enough sober anyway!

Have a great weekend everyone  x


----------



## dipdabs

Where is everyone!?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Where is everyone!?


Just passing through


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Just passing through


What u up to dai? Wana go morrisons for me?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> What u up to dai? Wana go morrisons for me?


Haha as it's you I will, chilling with my boy


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Haha as it's you I will, chilling with my boy


Ah does he need someone to play with? When u go to morrisons u can take my boy too for company...


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah does he need someone to play with? When u go to morrisons u can take my boy too for company...


He does I have had enough of playing toy cars today


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> He does I have had enough of playing toy cars today


I'm fed up of being 'roared' at. Feel like binning all the effing dinosaurs lol


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> Any news on the lunatic playing Grand Theft Auto Cardiff Edition?
> 
> MrsChilisi went into Cardiff today. I advised her to wear my Bike Helmet!


motorbike helmet?


----------



## lxm

ahh ur in here kay... was like where the fhk is everyone (on ur thread.. :{)

BEER AND STEAK NIGHT TONIGHT!! . picking up x15 peroni on way home after work! and I believe that we have an order of 2 rumps @ £ 15each and 4 sirloins @ £18 each.. they are monsters!!!


----------



## dipdabs

He was put in custody yesterday chillisi!!


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhhh I want peroni  or corona... Or even sol.... Mmmmmm


----------



## dipdabs

Oh tip of the day for team taffy. If u don't already use these, get some. Honestly my veg comes put lovely and no washing up and does only take 3minutes. The best bit being they were 99p in the 99p shop!!


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> Yep


What ya ride


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> I sold my 2009 Suzuki B-king 2 weeks ago. Absolutely gutted mate.
> 
> What about yourself?


nice mate gutted for ya, i'm on a vfr750


----------



## bowen86

Im back from Turkey.

Fairplay, I wouldn't consider myself in great shape (compared to some of the guys on here) but i felt like Jay Cutler when I took my top off at the side of the pool. Soooo many fat Brits abroad.


----------



## Tommy10

in 2 minds whether to go out or not, should i stay chilled n snug on the couch or go out and get crazy ???


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> Cool. Do you ride through the winter ? Or is it now packed away for the winter?
> 
> I used to ride in the winter, but now I've turned ****


Na still on the road mate but battery died on me the other day bl00dy cold I recon


----------



## Dai Jones

bowen86 said:


> Im back from Turkey.
> 
> Fairplay, I wouldn't consider myself in great shape (compared to some of the guys on here) but i felt like Jay Cutler when I took my top off at the side of the pool. Soooo many fat Brits abroad.


How was turkey mate


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> in 2 minds whether to go out or not, should i stay chilled n snug on the couch or go out and get crazy ???


Well i'm in on the vodka


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> in 2 minds whether to go out or not, should i stay chilled n snug on the couch or go out and get crazy ???


Well i'm in on the vodka


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> I had that a few weeks back. Bloody things.
> 
> I loved that bike more than life itself.


Haha so true


----------



## Outoftoon

PatWelsh said:


> This incident in Cardiff is realy shocking, more so as i knew the girl who was killed, infact i was only talking to her brother a few weeks back, puts things really into perspective, more so as my uncle lives directly across the road from the scene of the incident, he was on the welsh news lastnight saying it could have been his own kids as my cousin was in that area at the sametime picking up the little ones, this is so sad and close to home, thoughts are to her family and especialy her kids as now they are left without their mum.
> 
> Wish her kids a healthy recovery
> 
> I can honestly say i hope the man who murdered her dont make the court room


Always worse when it's so close to home. Shocking, unnecessary incident!


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> It's amazing how you can get so attached to a piece of metal and plastic. But I know my bike loved me back


I know what ya mean I want a new bike but can't bring myself to sell it so two bikes soon


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> What you looking at?


Something like a zx9 or a thunderace


----------



## dipdabs

Woah there better be an excuse for a boring read after work lol.

Hope u all had an awesome Saturday night!

Taffet x haha


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Woah there better be an excuse for a boring read after work lol.
> 
> Hope u all had an awesome Saturday night!
> 
> Taffet x haha


motorbikes are not boring!! , anyway morning TT


----------



## Tommy10

MORNING TT/SC....had a great sleep...trying to have a relaxing morning as last week was a **** of a week !

but feeling energetic lol.....will prob eat and head in to town via the gym for an hour....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Good morning from my sh!ter


----------



## Keeks

Good morning!!!! What a cracking day!  Enjoy whatever you're all upto! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, wish i could say the same about the weather here lol. Havent trained since thursday as ive needed some overdue rest but will be back in the gym tomorrow training shoulders and back, cant wait!!


----------



## mal

Suns out in Swansea,stunning..im doing f'all today..need a rest.


----------



## dipdabs

I am awake. I can't believe I am awake. Must of Been half 6 I went to sleep! Stupid Wierd dreams waking me


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I am awake. I can't believe I am awake. Must of Been half 6 I went to sleep! Stupid Wierd dreams waking me


I went to bed about 11 woke at 4, laid there for a few hours dozed back off and woke a 9... Wtf is all that about lol!


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning guys no training for me today it's my mums birthday so off to my bros pub fingers crossed i'll get my steak


----------



## lxm

enjoy the birthday tea mate!! how you like yours ? with chips I hope..


----------



## Dai Jones

lxm said:


> enjoy the birthday tea mate!! how you like yours ? with chips I hope..


Haha i'm going to be good this time just green veg


----------



## lxm

remember the food pics:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

im working my way through a box of mince pies and a cup of tea.,,,lush.


----------



## dipdabs

I don't know what to do with jack this afternoon, picking him up in an hour. I don't think I fancy the cinema this weekend, it's so expensive and work has been dead. Any ideas? That doesn't involve too much energy as I'm fooked!


----------



## Patsy

Right TT i needs ya help on something

How do you all cook and prep your chicken in order to take along with you on your day in work ect..?

Do you cook, cool then put in tupperware and cooler bag with ice pack?

I always am warey about chicken as i have had food poisoning from it a few times and its not a nice thing lol

So how do you cook it, cool it, and store it for your long days out? Cheers all


----------



## dipdabs

Ooo I eat chicken for 3 days after I've cooked it, if that makes sense. Then going out literally just chuck it in a lunchbox and in my bag... Never had food poisoning from it so I'm happy with that lol. U can get proper bags that u can put your lunch boxes in and it keeps the food nice, I saw a pic on Facebook Carly Thornton posted she has one. Sorry not much help lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Ooo I eat chicken for 3 days after I've cooked it, if that makes sense. Then going out literally just chuck it in a lunchbox and in my bag... Never had food poisoning from it so I'm happy with that lol. U can get proper bags that u can put your lunch boxes in and it keeps the food nice, I saw a pic on Facebook Carly Thornton posted she has one. Sorry not much help lol


Yeah my mind wandered when you mentioned Carly, sorry back on topic lol!!


----------



## Keeks

Ive got various sizes of coolbags and freezer blocks. At night, I cook my chicken for the next day, leave it to cool down, then put it in individual tubs. Then depending on how long Im out for I take whatever size cool bag I need, pack it with freezer blocks, put my tub of quark in along with my chicken, water and good to go! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

prep the night before is the best advice, I half then quarter my chicken easier to box up that way


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> im working my way through a box of mince pies and a cup of tea.,,,lush.


2 vanilla slices, 2 syrup steam puddings and a tub of choccy ice cream for tonight :bounce:

im on a bit of a downer this weekend, prob just over tired with work and training last week, so just been to the shop and

stocked up on goodies, my flatmates on nights so i can scoff while hes not here - hes a PT and super strict food wise, never, ever

eats junk or cakes, so while the cats away....


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> 2 vanilla slices, 2 syrup steam puddings and a tub of choccy ice cream for tonight :bounce:
> 
> im on a bit of a downer this weekend, prob just over tired with work and training last week, so just been to the shop and
> 
> stocked up on goodies, my flatmates on nights so i can scoff while hes not here - hes a PT and super strict food wise, never, ever
> 
> eats junk or cakes, so while the cats away....


OMG!!!! Im jealous, not fair! Enjoy! And hope ya feeling better tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Guys do you let your chicken cool naturaly or do you put it straight in the fridge from cooked?


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Guys do you let your chicken cool naturaly or do you put it straight in the fridge from cooked?


naturally but will put it in the fridge as long as its fairly cold


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> 2 vanilla slices, 2 syrup steam puddings and a tub of choccy ice cream for tonight :bounce:
> 
> im on a bit of a downer this weekend, prob just over tired with work and training last week, so just been to the shop and
> 
> stocked up on goodies, my flatmates on nights so i can scoff while hes not here - hes a PT and super strict food wise, never, ever
> 
> eats junk or cakes, so while the cats away....


haha,go for it,i had a massive bag of popcorn last night and a dvd,being on your own is sh1t though,

feels strange around the house so quiet,eaten loads today as well,gota headache now from it all lol.


----------



## Patsy

Hmm is it just me or has this weekend just been so fcuking miserable, honest i just cant be bothered, didnt even go to the gym! Diets been rubbish aswell, hopefully will be a bit better from tomorrow onwards hey


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> haha,go for it,i had a massive bag of popcorn last night and a dvd,being on your own is sh1t though,
> 
> feels strange around the house so quiet,eaten loads today as well,gota headache now from it all lol.


yea its pretty weird when hes on nights i miss him lol


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> yea its pretty weird when hes on nights i miss him lol


get him to change his job!


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> Hmm is it just me or has this weekend just been so fcuking miserable, honest i just cant be bothered, didnt even go to the gym! Diets been rubbish aswell, hopefully will be a bit better from tomorrow onwards hey


Im more of a weekday person pat ,have too much time on my hands on weekends,i even poped into the

local leisure centre on the way back from shopping to weigh myself,how fvcked up is that:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> get him to change his job!


Firman for 18 years ... 4 on 4 off , 2 early s two lates, great shift pattern , they get 90k lump sum on retirement !!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Im more of a weekday person pat ,have too much time on my hands on weekends,i even poped into the
> 
> local leisure centre on the way back from shopping to weigh myself,how fvcked up is that:lol:


Perfectly normal to me lol


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Firman for 18 years ... 4 on 4 off , 2 early s two lates, great shift pattern , they get 90k lump sum on retirement !!


Looks like you found the 1 then tommy.


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> Looks like you found the 1 then tommy.


I think they tried dating mate but ended up best mates iirc?


----------



## Patsy

Btw what do you think @mal getting leaner by the week dont you think mate?


----------



## dipdabs

I think he looks hot, well done mal


----------



## dipdabs

What do u guys think I should start with? Or just wait to eat my Chinese that's being deliverd and then decide?


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> I think they tried dating mate but ended up best mates iirc?


Spot on ... But it's weird sometimes , we've been sharing for 7 months now and sometimes I get a wee heart beat for him ...


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> What do u guys think I should start with? Or just wait to eat my Chinese that's being deliverd and then decide?
> 
> View attachment 98179


Wait then have some After?


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Btw what do you think @mal getting leaner by the week dont you think mate?
> 
> View attachment 98177
> View attachment 98178


Is that pat or mal ? Lookin big and broad ?


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I think he looks hot, well done mal


Oi you thats me pmsl! Mal asked me in the week to post a progress shot but i forgot lol


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Is that pat or mal ? Lookin big and broad ?


Its me T mate


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Its me T mate


Can't really make a comment with a towel on its distracting


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Oi you thats me pmsl! Mal asked me in the week to post a progress shot but i forgot lol


I know I know it's u lol just the way it reads could be read as uve posted pics of mal lol


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Can't really make a comment with a towel on its distracting


I know what u r saying tommy!


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Wait then have some After?


Yh think il wait... Bring on the beef in black bean sauce and quarter duck wraps... I've actually just managed to spend over 20quid just for teatime and will probably throw away 3/4s lol


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Spot on ... But it's weird sometimes , we've been sharing for 7 months now and sometimes I get a wee heart beat for him ...


Aww bless, i know what you mean. I dated a friend if mine several years back mate and we agreed that no matter what happend between us we would never stop being best friends, well i kept my end of it and she totaly changed into a diff woman, totaly ruined our friendship and we still to this day dont speak, its a shame as i realy loved her to bits as a friend but she just turned out to be bitter and spitefull, even told one of my mates that the reason we never worked out as i was confused about my sexuality and she found out i was seeing a male friend of ours, wtf like some people are realy out there!


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Can't really make a comment with a towel on its distracting


Mate i got banned from another forum years ago for that behaviour, i even posted a naked avi of me up... My feet never touched the floor with the ban stick pmsl :lol:


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> Btw what do you think @mal getting leaner by the week dont you think mate?
> 
> View attachment 98177
> View attachment 98178


exellent pat,waist coming in nice......expect same over the coming weeks!!!!spring will be here before you know it.

were on a similar goal..... @PatWelsh


----------



## dipdabs

Times like this I hate being single lol


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> exellent pat,waist coming in nice......expect same over the coming weeks!!!!spring will be here before you know it.


Mate i know i should be bulking and then shredding but fcuk it were in the rules do it say its a must? Im gona shed bf and the lean bulk like crazy to maintain my 15stone all year around look


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Times like this I hate being single lol
> 
> View attachment 98182


That looks fcuking lovely Kay lol!


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> Mate i know i should be bulking and then shredding but fcuk it were in the rules do it say its a must? Im gona shed bf and the lean bulk like crazy to maintain my 15stone all year around look


cool, im on that sh1t.,im 14stone today,so at my best i should be under 15 or there abouts,thats the goal,a stone lighter

but leaner and bigger....bring it on.


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> That looks fcuking lovely Kay lol!


It's almost gone now 

The bulking thing annoys me... I get people telling me all the time I should be bulking right now but there's no reason to. Jim has me on a clean diet, decent amount of calories and I'm looking better every week and by the looks of me quite obviously building muscle without getting any fatter. When I tell people this, like say a doorman at work the other day looked at me and said something like shouldn't u be bulking... I was like ummm no just on a clean diet full of protein and a decent amount of calories, I won't be putting on any fat. And he just kinda looked at me as if I was never going to make it and told me not to listen and get eating the rice puding...


----------



## dipdabs

Has anyone seen Prometheus?


----------



## mal

I watched it last night,it was pretty cool tbh.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Has anyone seen Prometheus?





mal said:


> I watched it last night,it was pretty cool tbh.


 Cool this is on my list to watch, evening peps


----------



## Patsy

Its a good film and that Charlize is hot! I wonder if she used to have pillow fights with the girls back in her college days?


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Cool this is on my list to watch, evening peps


Hiya 

Think il get it on box office tonight then and cwtch up with bells

I feel really sad tonight.i don't know why. Think I'm just being a girl!


----------



## MrsChilisi

Kaywoodham said:


> Times like this I hate being single lol
> 
> View attachment 98182


Honey, I'm not single but spend most of the time eating alone! :lol:

Looks yum!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Hiya
> 
> Think il get it on box office tonight then and cwtch up with bells
> 
> I feel really sad tonight.i don't know why. Think I'm just being a girl!


Its deff be one of those weekends! Everyones miserable today


----------



## dipdabs

MrsChilisi said:



> Honey, I'm not single but spend most of the time eating alone! :lol:
> 
> Looks yum!


See once or twice a week with some nice company would do me fine. Anymore I'd prob get fed up of them lol. It was pretty amazing  just finishing off the duck wraps now


----------



## MrsChilisi

Kaywoodham said:


> See once or twice a week with some nice company would do me fine. Anymore I'd prob get fed up of them lol. It was pretty amazing  just finishing off the duck wraps now


Duck wraps are the best! I can't eat today, only just got out of bed! Sooooo hungover! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

im feeling crappy too, see im in a muddle, i dont wanna hit bars or clubs, dont like the cinema, i get paranoid when im out

and full of anxiety, i get a sick feeling about being in crowds or bars....so i always end up staying in. The gym is where im most at ease,

so my life is pretty much work and gym, i feel im wasting my life but cant find a solution.


----------



## MrsChilisi

Tommy10 said:


> im feeling crappy too, see im in a muddle, i dont wanna hit bars or clubs, dont like the cinema, i get paranoid when im out
> 
> and full of anxiety, i get a sick feeling about being in crowds or bars....so i always end up staying in. The gym is where im most at ease,
> 
> so my life is pretty much work and gym, i feel im wasting my life but cant find a solution.


Awww that isn't good


----------



## Tommy10

MrsChilisi said:


> Awww that isn't good


dont get me wrong , I have a good life in most respects, no major worries or hassles, good job, good wage,

nice home but new people and places give me major anxiety....so its a stumbling block.....


----------



## mukh0081

hi


----------



## mukh0081

what is the easy way to gain muscles?


----------



## Dai Jones

mukh0081 said:


> what is the easy way to gain muscles?


Good diet and training


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Hiya
> 
> Think il get it on box office tonight then and cwtch up with bells
> 
> I feel really sad tonight.i don't know why. Think I'm just being a girl!


Hey, o dear


----------



## MrsChilisi

Tommy10 said:


> dont get me wrong , I have a good life in most respects, no major worries or hassles, good job, good wage,
> 
> nice home but new people and places give me major anxiety....so its a stumbling block.....


Maybe it's one of those things where you have to force yourself into the situation to overcome it?


----------



## Tommy10

MrsChilisi said:


> Maybe it's one of those things where you have to force yourself into the situation to overcome it?


i go out now and again but i always hate it, thats why i dont drink either as it causes mad thoughts in my head,

i would always come home drunk and miserable and hate myself in the morning, ive had therapy about it all, it was good

but i felt invaded after a while so stopped it.


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> i go out now and again but i* always hate it..*, thats why i dont drink either as it causes mad thoughts in my head,
> 
> i would always come home drunk and miserable and hate myself in the morning, ive had therapy about it all, it was good
> 
> but i felt invaded after a while so stopped it.


Alot of people are like that,its normal..you got a good life and should be happy..i love the simple life meless

stress.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Alot of people are like that,its normal..you got a good life and should be happy..i love the simple life meless
> 
> stress.


yea but im single so need to get out more, plus im still hurting over my X


----------



## dipdabs

The right person will come along tommy, least that's what I choose to believe.. I don't really go out or anything I do the same as u, work and train and ontop of that have jack, but the right person will come when they are meant to. I been single nearly 3 years mind... So I have to believe this lol


----------



## lxm

Tommy10 said:


> i go out now and again but i always hate it, thats why i dont drink either as it causes mad thoughts in my head,
> 
> i would always come home drunk and miserable and hate myself in the morning, ive had therapy about it all, it was good
> 
> but i felt invaded after a while so stopped it.


snap... completely ridiculous irational thoughts.... and regret/worry about things that others wouldnt bat an eyelid about.


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> The right person will come along tommy, least that's what I choose to believe.. I don't really go out or anything I do the same as u, work and train and ontop of that have jack, but the right person will come when they are meant to. I been single nearly 3 years mind... So I have to believe this lol


Just had a long chat with the x , thing is its only through him having to move south were not together so we didn't actually break up - were on hold I guess, we're meeting up in early November when off work , we gotta sort this out once and for all ... I can't move past him although he understands if I meet someone I just want him that's the problem !


----------



## dipdabs

Omg guys don't worry. Did u not read my drunken posts on my birthday week and see the sh1t I done cos I was down and completely felt like I'd fukd my whole life lol. Everyone does it and feels it at some point!


----------



## Tommy10

lxm said:


> snap... completely ridiculous irational thoughts.... and regret/worry about things that others wouldnt bat an eyelid about.


I have great confidence at work , I'm the gym , walking down the street , I recently stood up and presented to 90 people no problem but at night time socially I lose it ! I think the whole place is talking about me it's weird


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Just had a long chat with the x , thing is its only through him having to move south were not together so we didn't actually break up - were on hold I guess, we're meeting up in early November when off work , we gotta sort this out once and for all ... I can't move past him although he understands if I meet someone I just want him that's the problem !


Try not to worry about it tommy when things have got unfinished business it can be like mental torture, specially when you have feelings for someone... But just remember when and if it finishes its meant to at that time for a reason, until then just let nature take its course x


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg guys don't worry. Did u not read my drunken posts on my birthday week and see the sh1t I done cos I was down and completely felt like I'd fukd my whole life lol. Everyone does it and feels it at some point!


Been there Kay that's why I don't drink Hun , seems strange ur single , great personality ( that's very important ) and gorgeous ! So??


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Try not to worry about it tommy when things have got unfinished business it can be like mental torture, specially when you have feelings for someone... But just remember when and if it finishes its meant to at that time for a reason, until then just let nature take its course x


Thing is I'm a fighter and reason goes out the window , all my m8s day move on but I wanna see this through!


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Been there Kay that's why I don't drink Hun , seems strange ur single , great personality ( that's very important ) and gorgeous ! So??


I don't drink either tommy. Well I did for my bday but last time I was out before then was mid may - I got in such a mess I decided I wasn't doing it anymore.

I just don't meet anyone... I've dated people n stuff but everything just kinda fizzles out. Thing is aswell to a lot of guys I meet specially my age or in their 20s just wana fuk around. I got a lot of responsibilities, my training and dieting takes up a lot of time and if I'm not in the gym or working then I have jack. Difficult... But oh well.lol


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Thing is I'm a fighter and reason goes out the window , all my m8s day move on but I wanna see this through!


If u feel like that then def keep going. I couldn't just move on from something that felt unfinished until I had exhausted every path I could take and it finally blew up in my face lol. So I'm the same and completely understand. Just don't let it consume you too much.. I know when I feel something is unfinished it's in my thoughts every other minute of the day, it's not good lol but although it's there now I'm older I've learnt to ignore it to a point


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> If u feel like that then def keep going. I couldn't just move on from something that felt unfinished until I had exhausted every path I could take and it finally blew up in my face lol. So I'm the same and completely understand. Just don't let it consume you too much.. I know when I feel something is unfinished it's in my thoughts every other minute of the day, it's not good lol but although it's there now I'm older I've learnt to ignore it to a point


Snap I manage it but it does consume me


----------



## dipdabs

Aww my jack just got up crying saying he wanted to cwtch with me on the sofa cos he missed me awwww <3


----------



## Tommy10

Morning my people's


----------



## Patsy

Morning y'all


----------



## Dai Jones

Bora da TT


----------



## Tommy10

Bloody 2 degrees brrrrrrr... Walking to the gym ... >>>>>


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> im feeling crappy too, see im in a muddle, i dont wanna hit bars or clubs, dont like the cinema, i get paranoid when im out
> 
> and full of anxiety, i get a sick feeling about being in crowds or bars....so i always end up staying in. The gym is where im most at ease,
> 
> so my life is pretty much work and gym, i feel im wasting my life but cant find a solution.


Hiya mate not being personal or anything but have you ever been to any one on one counciling? Used to suffer bad from anxiety and various other drug/alcohol related problems and seeing one helped loads. I used to shake before leaving the house and the thought of being around people sober used to scare me so id had to have something in my system to 'function' talking to a complete stranger about issues you have is so much easier than talking to your regular mates, honest now if someone said 2 years ago that all that would be in my past i wouldnt have ever believed it as i realy couldnt see a light at the end of the tunnel, now after seeking the needed help and seperating myself from other things my life has improved a lot, dont get me wrong i still have a long way to go but im so much better off in my mind than i was, bb'ing has deff helped mate as it occupies the mind and being physicaly 'capable' has made me a lot more confident now as were before i couldnt stand in a pub without getting off my face to forget my issues now i can sit there all day and drink lemonade and feel so much more relaxed and happyier


----------



## Tommy10

@ Pat yea I had a therapist for 2 months , it sorted me out but things are starting to revert again the past month. As I said I'm fine in all other aspects of my life it's just socially and meeting people , I'm just turning back in to a hermit , all my m8s had a great night out on Saturday , kept texting me to come , in the end they were like weirdo ! Lol


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> @ Pat yea I had a therapist for 2 months , it sorted me out but things are starting to revert again the past month. As I said I'm fine in all other aspects of my life it's just socially and meeting people , I'm just turning back in to a hermit , all my m8s had a great night out on Saturday , kept texting me to come , in the end they were like weirdo ! Lol


Mate i hear you but that dont mean your a hermit or a weirdo, seriously now mate me and you live a diff lifestyle to our mates as we dont drink and we go to the gym so it is difficult to include being around other people and going out on a night out, i honestly ended up turning my phone off saturday in the end as the boys where pestering me to go out (btw Jay that text had me pishing myself) but you know what mate, smile an relish in the fact that its the right thing to do and the more healthier choice, yeah i know it gets lonely mate i get it bad on weekends on my own but being here with you lot takes the mind off things to a certain extent, only one thing i can say mate from experiance is DONT go down the medication route, you dont need it, your problem is not physical regardless what the dr says to palm you off is a mental block that as soon as you conquer in your mind you will be able to take a deep breath and get back on with things like you used to normaly do, cant tell you when mate but things will click into place oneday and you will forget these dark times even existed mate trust me, been there myself several times


----------



## Patsy

Cold wintery morning abs are about to get smashed..watch this space! :lol:


----------



## mal

mornin tt,,,its a new week,lets smash it! gym this morn cant wait.


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> mornin tt,,,its a new week,lets smash it! gym this morn cant wait.


Yeah first day back in since last thursday, me and my dad are training shoulders and back today in vitality in cardiff


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah first day back in since last thursday, *me and my dad *are training shoulders and back today in vitality in cardiff


Cant imagine what that feels like,must be awesome!!in a year or 2 im gonna take my boy to the gym,

we train at home sometimes,well i sit there and tell him what to do:lol: great fun.


----------



## MrsChilisi

PatWelsh said:


> Cold wintery morning abs are about to get smashed..watch this space! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 98208


What a nice image to wake up to on a Monday! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning all...

wtf was going on in here over the weekend?? Ive just read and caught up.. Its been nothing but misery!! well you can all shake that sh!t off and cheer the fck up!!! We need a full week of happiness in here please..

I didnt have chance to be miserable over the weekend, I was to busy, plastering at my bro inlaws and working on one of my own houses..

so its time to have some fun with the Team Taffy crew. :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> Cant imagine what that feels like,must be awesome!!in a year or 2 im gonna take my boy to the gym,
> 
> we train at home sometimes,well i sit there and tell him what to do:lol: great fun.


Mate my dad used to play rugby, run marathons and still works the door and events and he's nearly 60! pmsl!


----------



## dipdabs

Nice pic pat


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> wtf was going on in here over the weekend?? Ive just read and caught up.. Its been nothing but misery!! well you can all shake that sh!t off and cheer the fck up!!! We need a full week of happiness in here please..
> 
> I didnt have chance to be miserable over the weekend, I was to busy, plastering at my bro inlaws and working on one of my own houses..
> 
> so its time to have some fun with the Team Taffy crew. :thumb:


This is what happen when our leader deserts us


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> wtf was going on in here over the weekend?? Ive just read and caught up.. Its been nothing but misery!! well you can all shake that sh!t off and cheer the fck up!!! We need a full week of happiness in here please..
> 
> I didnt have chance to be miserable over the weekend, I was to busy, plastering at my bro inlaws and working on one of my own houses..
> 
> so its time to have some fun with the Team Taffy crew. :thumb:


Are you a builder Jay??


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> Cant imagine what that feels like,must be awesome!!in a year or 2 im gonna take my boy to the gym,
> 
> we train at home sometimes,well i sit there and tell him what to do:lol: great fun.


haha nice one Mal I've got my lad on peanut butter and sharing my shakes


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning boys n girls


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Are you a builder Jay??


No love, I was years ago.. but I got out of the building game and I now manage an oil & water treatment plant at Bridgend, sit on my a*se all day at my desk.

I have properties I let out.. so I do all the building work and maintenance on them, myself.


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> No love, I was years ago.. but I got out of the building game and I now manage an oil & water treatment plant at Bridgend, sit on my a*se all day at my desk.
> 
> I have properties I let out.. so I do all the building work and maintenance on them, myself.


Awww shame! We need a builder on mates rates! Haha


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Awww shame! We need a builder on mates rates! Haha


If you wanna pay in kind... im your man :laugh:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> If you wanna pay in kind... im your man :laugh:


I'm sure Si will enjoy "paying" you! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> I'm sure Si will enjoy "paying" you! :lol:


mmmm im really busy for the next 2 years... sorry :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Aww look who was waiting for me to come home lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Aww look who was waiting for me to come home lol
> 
> View attachment 98223
> View attachment 98224


a wow what a good lookin dog, is that a american boxer?


----------



## dipdabs

American bulldog dai <3


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> American bulldog dai <3


i knew it was american something  i have two staffy's


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Aww look who was waiting for me to come home lol
> 
> View attachment 98223
> View attachment 98224


she's making sure u managed the walk of shame ok


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> i knew it was american something  i have two staffy's


junkie


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> she's making sure u managed the walk of shame ok


NEVER do I do the walk of shame!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> NEVER do I do the walk of shame!!


the waddle of shame then


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> junkie


:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> the waddle of shame then


U been watching me haven't u lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> U been watching me haven't u lol


only when ur sleeping


----------



## Jay.32

Susan boyle has jumped to Jimmy Saville's defence- I appeared on jim'l fix it when I was 13years old and jim never touched me...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Susan boyle has jumped to Jimmy Saville's defence- I appeared on jim'l fix it when I was 13years old and jim never touched me...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

LMFAO


----------



## Tommy10

Well the suns out and I'm off for a wee trot round town with my m8


----------



## Tommy10

I'm on a BUS!! Lollll


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> I'm on a BUS!! Lollll


I'm in a office!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> I'm in a office!!!


I'm off today and tomoz , in this weekend


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> I'm off today and tomoz , in this weekend


I have to wait another 4 weeks till my next long weekend :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

I'm in the car trying to work out what the fuk an accountant is actually for after seeing one


----------



## Jay.32

Right its quiet in here today.. so lets have some fun

- what does the last text you recieved say??? be honest and explain if need be..

Mine was:

yes mate that sounds awsome, let me know. cheers


----------



## JANIKvonD

alryt bud u cumin 2 pick tht muny up 2ngt? lol x

^ correct to the letter


----------



## dipdabs

Why has nobody replied about what an accountant does lol

This is mine: Hya babe,sory abou the delayed reply, hope your ok,not 2 wory babe,any time,wot u workin this weekx


----------



## Dai Jones

mine was, hope your days ok...x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> mine was, hope your days ok...x


awwww :wub:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay txt me to say nice underwear I can see u through your window lol


----------



## Jay.32

sssshhhhhh

you grass


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> awwww :wub:


yeh Jay loves me


----------



## Jay.32

your all fckin grass's


----------



## dipdabs

Well u obv wanted it out in the open or u wouldn't of made the sh1t game up anyway


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> your all fckin grass's





Kaywoodham said:


> Well u obv wanted it out in the open or u wouldn't of made the sh1t game up anyway


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Well u obv wanted it out in the open or u wouldn't of made the sh1t game up anyway


If you dont stop being horrible to me.. im going to smash your back doors in!


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> If you dont stop being horrible to me.. im going to smash your back doors in!


[email protected] asshole [email protected] cvnt


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> [email protected] asshole [email protected] cvnt


 :lol: prepare for back doors wars....


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: prepare for back doors wars....


Good luck with that


----------



## Craig660

Lets get serious now for a second, who would win in a tear up Team Taffy or the Alpha Boys ?


----------



## Jay.32

Craig660 said:


> Lets get serious now for a second, who would win in a tear up Team Taffy or the Alpha Boys ?


They are out numbered by us to start with... but both teams get on very well.. so stop causing trouble and fck off :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Craig660 said:


> Lets get serious now for a second, who would win in a tear up Team Taffy or the Alpha Boys ?


O here we go I knew someone was going to come up with this....no comment at the mo


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> They are out numbered by us to start with... but both teams get on very well.. so stop causing trouble and fck off :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

We should just invite all the teams of ukm to Cardiff, all wearing each teams tops tho obv


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> We should just invite all the teams of ukm to Cardiff, all wearing each teams tops tho obv


well you can have TT ON THE FRONT OF YOUR KNICKERS


----------



## hoolah

Thought i might aswell jump into the thread, bit late but i will read through the pages at some point


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> well you can have TT ON THE FRONT OF YOUR KNICKERS


Can't I have TT/TA?


----------



## Jay.32

hoolah said:


> Thought i might aswell jump into the thread, bit late but i will read through the pages at some point


WELCOME... WHERE ARE YOU FROM WELSH FREIND??


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> well you can have TT ON THE FRONT OF YOUR KNICKERS


Taffys T'wat lol.

hows everyone.....


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> We should just invite all the teams of ukm to Cardiff, all wearing each teams tops tho obv


there has always been talk of a UK-M meet but nothing comes of it obv people meet here and there


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Can't I have TT/TA?


SPIT ROAST... YEAH WHY NOT


----------



## hoolah

Jay.32 said:


> WELCOME... WHERE ARE YOU FROM WELSH FREIND??


Swansea lad mate yourself


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> Taffys T'wat lol.
> 
> hows everyone.....


sound mate, you


----------



## dipdabs

Yh it's rubbish.

Woahh jay calm down, I know u want to try something with another guy involved but Ul have to do it without me to try cover up what it is u r looking at...


----------



## dipdabs

Alright let's not make me sound mega bad too much, nobody will believe I'm a nice girl really in the end lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craig660 said:


> Lets get serious now for a second, who would win in a tear up Team Taffy or the Alpha Boys ?


luckily for TT half there members are scottish.....alpha boys would make good rape victims i recon


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh it's rubbish.
> 
> Woahh jay calm down, I know u want to try something with another guy involved but Ul have to do it without me to try cover up what it is u r looking at...


ive been banging Dai for ages... bored of him now


----------



## Jay.32

hoolah said:


> Swansea lad mate yourself


Newport mate...

have a read through this crazy thread and catch up :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> ive been banging Dai for ages... bored of him now


B1tch!!!


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> sound mate, you


feel better already,crackin workout this morn.


----------



## hoolah

Jay.32 said:


> Newport mate...
> 
> have a read through this crazy thread and catch up :thumb:


Think im gnna have to mate, only catching a few words at the end of a conversation is kinda strange when theres replys like the following - Woahh jay calm down, I know u want to try something with another guy involved but Ul have to do it without me to try cover up what it is u r looking at...

lol


----------



## Jay.32

hoolah said:


> Think im gnna have to mate, only catching a few words at the end of a conversation is kinda strange when theres replys like the following - Woahh jay calm down, I know u want to try something with another guy involved but Ul have to do it without me to try cover up what it is u r looking at...
> 
> lol


ha ha she loves me really :lol:


----------



## hoolah

Jay.32 said:


> ha ha she loves me really :lol:


lol,

well off for a sesh now and will have a lil read when i return,


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> feel better already,crackin workout this morn.


good lad


----------



## Craig660

Quite a few TA boys are from south though so may stab you


----------



## Jay.32

Kay can you wear this at the TT meet


----------



## Dai Jones

is anyone having problems seeing their likes and mentions?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Kay can you wear this at the TT meet
> 
> View attachment 98288


Oi i'm in work!!! :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Craig660 said:


> Quite a few TA boys are from south though so may stab you


atleast we dont have to worry about Team craig660... very small team that one :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Kay can you wear this at the TT meet
> 
> View attachment 98288


REPS


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Kay can you wear this at the TT meet
> 
> View attachment 98288


It may swamp me if she's been wearing it, looks like a giant! Lol


----------



## Craig660

Jay.32 said:


> atleast we dont have to worry about Team craig660... very small team that one :laugh:


Just to clarify I was only joking about the fight, you seem to be a bit worried about it with your last two posts.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craig660 said:


> Quite a few TA boys are from south though so may *stab you*


ill be doing some stabbing of my own :beer:


----------



## dipdabs

Craig660 said:


> Just to clarify I was only joking about the fight, you seem to be a bit worried about it with your last two posts.


He's just takin the p1ss nothin serious about TT


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> It may swamp me if she's been wearing it, looks like a giant! Lol


a giant c0ck tease


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> He's just takin the p1ss nothin serious about TT


speak for your self


----------



## Jay.32

Craig660 said:


> Just to clarify I was only joking about the fight, you seem to be a bit worried about it with your last two posts.


you seem wrong fella.... we are nothing but fun in here mate.. we dont take you or anyone seriously.. :thumb:


----------



## mal

Whats TA? micky mouse army.


----------



## Tommy10

Spoken to Anya,they are chasing the courier. No, trafford didn't even meet 10k last week! To be honest I could do with you visiting a few days or one week, either before your holiday or week after. I know its not ideal but they really need it! I've spoken to caroline + she's happy with that but wanted to catch up with you. Give me a call if your in work tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> Whats TA? micky mouse army.


Team Alpha,


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Spoken to Anya,they are chasing the courier. No, trafford didn't even meet 10k last week! To be honest I could do with you visiting a few days or one week, either before your holiday or week after. I know its not ideal but they really need it! I've spoken to caroline + she's happy with that but wanted to catch up with you. Give me a call if your in work tomorrow. Thanks!


wow long txt your a busy lad


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> Team Alpha,


aaahh team alpha ok....top crew they are dai.


----------



## MrsChilisi

Came into work with good diet intentions for the week ahead, and I've just wolfed down a hot roast pork ciabatta  ((


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> aaahh team alpha ok....top crew they are dai.


yeh Rack and Dutch Scott sound a good bunch of lads


----------



## JANIKvonD

MrsChilisi said:


> Came into work with good diet intentions for the week ahead, and I've just wolfed down a hot roast pork ciabatta  ((


nothing like a bit of pork at lunch time....

just make it fit ur macro's and all will be well


----------



## MrsChilisi

JANIKvonD said:


> nothing like a bit of pork at lunch time....
> 
> just make it fit ur macro's and all will be well


What's macros?


----------



## Craig660

MrsChilisi said:


> What's macros?


Its a shop


----------



## dipdabs

U guys need to shape chillisi up, mrs chillisi doesn't know what macros is - not good lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

MrsChilisi said:


> What's macros?


ur hubby will explain all! when he's in tears trying to explain it.....remind him its my fault


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh I'm having a bad day. Who wants to cheer me up *insert funny joke here*


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh I'm having a bad day. Who wants to cheer me up *insert funny joke here*


kay


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh I'm having a bad day. Who wants to cheer me up *insert funny joke here*


four welshman walk in a bar in cardiff with the letters TT on their backs


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> kay


Not helping!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> yeh Rack and Dutch Scott sound a good bunch of lads


They are mate, i have known Rack for about 5 years mate, cracking bloke aye


----------



## MrsChilisi

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh I'm having a bad day. Who wants to cheer me up *insert funny joke here*


What do you call a small, blind, 3 legged donkey?


----------



## lxm




----------



## MrsChilisi

A winky, wonky, dinky donkey :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh I'm having a bad day. Who wants to cheer me up *insert funny joke here*


How do you get a fat girl into bed?... Piece of cake! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Pat wins on the joke front hands down lol


----------



## dipdabs

A girl keeps trying to touch me at work, think I actually am becoming homophobic of bisexuals and lesbians


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> A girl keeps trying to touch me at work, think I actually am becoming homophobic of bisexuals and lesbians


*Pat falls off chair!!


----------



## hoolah

Kaywoodham said:


> A girl keeps trying to touch me at work, think I actually am becoming homophobic of bisexuals and lesbians


Lmao! best thing for that... touch her back and see what she says lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Page 100 woop woop


----------



## dipdabs

Who is this bulking guy ^^^ suddenly posting sexual things in everything I'm in, are u new?

Post pics of yourself and il decide if I like it lol


----------



## Patsy

Bulking2k10 said:


> FUAAAARK but me like any guy, loves ******, ooo yea GIGGADY GIGGADY GOOOO!


Yeah but lets be honest mate the 'real' lesbians aint like you dreamed of when in high school are they! I mean the ones i seen are fat disgusting slobs who hate men because they cant keep one as they are so gross lol, here's an idea love... Go and have a fcuking wash ffs!


----------



## dipdabs

I dread the day I gota do a lesbian dance with her, shes at least a size 16 aswell so if she does do anything it's not like il be able to fight back... *thinks of the money*


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah but lets be honest mate the 'real' lesbians aint like you dreamed of when in high school are they! I mean the ones i seen are fat disgusting slobs who hate men because they cant keep one as they are so gross lol, here's an idea love... Go and have a fcuking wash ffs!


Well they can be like that if u pay for it


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I dread the day I gota do a lesbian dance with her, shes at least a size 16 aswell so if she does do anything it's not like il be able to fight back... *thinks of the money*


Wet dreams for me tonight


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Well they can be like that if u pay for it


Do you have a friend in mind Kay?


----------



## Tommy10

Bulking2k10 said:


> FUAAAARK but me like any guy, loves ******, ooo yea GIGGADY GIGGADY GOOOO!


" like any guy " u shhhhlagggg


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Do you have a friend in mind Kay?


I always ask a one particular girl to join in if I'm asked for one of them dances, she's fit and can rinse them in just a few whispers lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I always ask a one particular girl to join in if I'm asked for one of them dances, she's fit and can rinse them in just a few whispers lol


Do you do mates rates? ill let you both rub the abs and squeeze the guns all you 2 need to do is have a lil pillow fight ect... Do we have a deal? :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

This is what Jay got up to this weekend! 'I was plastering' yeah ok mate :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> LOL im not new, im Bulking2k10, so im 2yrs old on here  well that would have to be a private thing love


Woah woah I don't wana see ur willy!


----------



## hoolah

PatWelsh said:


> This is what Jay got up to this weekend! 'I was plastering' yeah ok mate :lol:


Lmfao


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Do you do mates rates? ill let you both rub the abs and squeeze the guns all you 2 need to do is have a lil pillow fight ect... Do we have a deal? :whistling:


Almost for free pat if we can rub the abs and squeeze the guns


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> This is what Jay got up to this weekend! 'I was plastering' yeah ok mate :lol:


Actual pmsl!!


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> neither do i want to show you it after the juice I will be consuming LOL


C'mon even I know it's rubbish it makes ur willy shrink lol


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> but it makes your muscles grow bigger, so the willy looks smaller, see? lol


Ohhh yehhh....


----------



## hoolah

Bulking2k10 said:


> but it makes your muscles grow bigger, so the willy looks smaller, see? lol


Just invest in the pen*s pump austin powers has got if your worried pal!


----------



## hoolah

all i can say to the convo is lol


----------



## dipdabs

It's lucky most girls have small hands isn't it


----------



## hoolah

Kaywoodham said:


> It's lucky most girls have small hands isn't it


Lmfao, that was quick


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> ohh NO you didn't
> 
> you look pretty petite in general, maybe you would need two hands, who knows? lol


Nah I'm turning celibate having a sex life proves way too difficult IMO


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> I won't let you HA


U are worse than jay stalking me

Pat, dai and everyone else help your taffet out here I'm getting scared lol


----------



## dipdabs

Aesthetic?? Are u a zyzz fan!?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> U are worse than jay stalking me
> 
> Pat, dai and everyone else help your taffet out here I'm getting scared lol


haha sorry off to the gym will pop round later for a chat


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> yea, u mirin? lol *troll face*


Omg lol lol lol


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> haha sorry off to the gym will pop round later for a chat


Good lad


----------



## dipdabs

Are u for real? Lol

Anyway pleae refrain from using the word mirin there's only one person who's said that word to me before and I'm currently trying to avoid all thoughts of him lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> U are worse than jay stalking me
> 
> Pat, dai and everyone else help your taffet out here I'm getting scared lol


Dont worry Kay they wouldnt even know what to do with a woman let alone one thats a stripper like yourself!... Anyways back to what we were talking about earlier about that friens of yours and my gunzzz:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> thats ironic, cos i know your m..... me, but i cannot use the fkin word now lol


Really how do u know that? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Dont worry Kay they wouldnt even know what to do with a woman let alone one thats a stripper like yourself!... Anyways back to what we were talking about earlier about that friens of yours and my gunzzz:lol:


And I do need someone who knows what they are doing! Well to be honest pat this conversation best be left in PMs don't want the others getting jealous now can we


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> And I do need someone who knows what they are doing! Well to be honest pat this conversation best be left in PMs don't want the others getting jealous now can we


Nooo just got my popcorn !


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> And I do need someone who knows what they are doing! Well to be honest pat this conversation best be left in PMs don't want the others getting jealous now can we


A damn it haha


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> A damn it haha


Thought u were going to the gym! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bulking2k10 said:


> LOL im not new, im Bulking2k10, so im 2yrs old on here  well that would have to be a private thing love


You've been bulking from 2010? I think your doing it wrong


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> i can see it in your eyes lovey


Ah no, that's just my natural look, don't get excited lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Evening [email protected]'s doing what? I'm patiently waiting on the mrs to make my fukin tea


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> Evening [email protected]'s doing what? I'm patiently waiting on the mrs to make my fukin tea


U better whip that b1tch into shape it's 8pm!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bulking2k10 said:


> that is a 2 yr old picture son lol I was 20 there, you mad?


Update it then ya bawbag  x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> U better whip that b1tch into shape it's 8pm!!


 if I say anything I'll be told to fuk and make it myself PMSL, jock wimin take no p!sh


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> This is what Jay got up to this weekend! 'I was plastering' yeah ok mate :lol:


I thought this was between me and you pat...


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> Update it then ya bawbag  x


He's obv fat or skinny now otherwise he would of lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay I think I prefer u as my main stalker


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> He's obv fat or *skinny* now otherwise he would of lol


Atleast he's not going backwards lol


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> I won't let you HA


Right bulk boy are you pestering my Girl Kay???????????????????????????


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> You've been bulking from 2010? I think your doing it wrong


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Right bulk boy are you pestering my Girl Kay???????????????????????????


You've scared him off ffs, I was looking forward to some zyzz quotes to cringe at


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> You've scared him off ffs, I was looking forward to some zyzz quotes to cringe at


no one fcks with my taffs & taffets.. especialy with out introducing themselves properly...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bulking2k10 said:


> my interpretation of the term BULK or BULKING is much too different from your so called BULK fella
> 
> you look like a big water baloon, whos had way *too many calories put into him in a single day which have been stored as fat* or water, muscles are all flat and not very..and heres the magic word "aesthetic". Now lets see my physique a yr ago, all dry and shredded, @ 6ft, with a wide back, broad shoulders, abs showing and ripped all over especially the glutes  compared to your current physique all water balooned up...erm oxymethalone much? now what would a real hott chick prefer, the ripped aesthetic dude or waterballon lookin guy, you decide pal, and nothing against you, just something to think about before you insult my Clean Bulk Methods ever again partna :thumb:


Haha aww did I strike a nerve babes? How much fat do u recon someone can store in a day? U have an anabolic vibe about ya buddy....he was a skinny weak faceless weezle as well LOL x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bulking2k10 said:


> taffy vs my new team, *TEAM LAFFY!*
> 
> yes I am messing with Kay, do we got a problem *kicks the bar stool at ya* lol


PMSL :lol: superb.


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> taffy vs my new team, TEAM LAFFY!
> 
> yes I am messing with Kay, do we got a problem *kicks the bar stool at ya* lol


Oi key board warrior wind ya neck in and fck off...

instead of telling us good your shape was.. you should of just put a pic up.. but you havent got one have you, coz your a fckin dreamer..

No one in yer is interested in your bullsh!t so fck off out of yer.


----------



## dipdabs

Woah bulking wtf was that hissy fit at jan about? Put ur tampon back in FFS lololololollll

And overall I prefer a nice personality and not someone who thinks they are the dogs bollox


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> I was skinny @ age 17, But I had facial aesthetics, unlike someone PMSL so i had girls all over me before i unleashed my aesthetics pal
> 
> now as for you, you see like a funny guy, you should try some arimidex for that bloat and b1tch t1ts mate lol i feel for you on that, somebody should have told you on here about using a AI on a oxy cycle, im ashamed on behalf of the entire UK M for not giving you good advice for that cycle you did mate, my regards :/


Ur an actual NOBBER

Where's these pics then when u look so fukin good surely u should be showing it off?


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> I was skinny @ age 17, But I had facial aesthetics, unlike someone PMSL so i had girls all over me before i unleashed my aesthetics pal
> 
> now as for you, you see like a funny guy, you should try some arimidex for that bloat and b1tch t1ts mate lol i feel for you on that, somebody should have told you on here about using a AI on a oxy cycle, im ashamed on behalf of the entire UK M for not giving you good advice for that cycle you did mate, my regards :/


Its obvious thats your best shape in your avi... coz if I was in the shape you say you was or were I would have that pic in my avi.. now looking at your avi & Janik avi... he p!sses all over you.


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> you obv don't know me so *rolls eyes* lol


keep the bullsh!t coming mate... your making yourself look a right fcking loser :lol:

I bet your a little geek hiding behind your laptop...


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> Anticipation babe, thats my fame, I love the build up to a shocker lol


Mate even if u posted up the hottest most ripped pictures up right now I'd ever seen, I'd still say u were a c0ck and wouldn't touch u with a barge pole unless it was straight across the head


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> but thats you saying it and your not a hott chick fella lol why you comin at me bro? i did nothing to you, apart from kick a stool at you and you stood behind Kay lol and like i said, i will reveal my physique pretty soon, stay tuned and you will be mirin


 :lol: you are a fckin joke... "bro"

cant wait for the big reveal arny!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> and I care, why? lol ya mad head


Lol fuk off like

What a joke of a boy


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> and I care, why? lol ya mad head


go away... no one likes you wierdo!!


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> Im Weird? is that why im officially the newest member of taffy? lol


Yeh u coming to the meet? I'm sure all the guys would love to meet u...


----------



## Jay.32

everyone just blank the kid...

he obviously got no one else to play with..


----------



## dipdabs

TROLL


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> TROLL


ignore x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bulking2k10 said:


> I was skinny @ age 17, But I had facial aesthetics, unlike someone PMSL so i had girls all over me before i unleashed my aesthetics pal
> 
> now as for you, you see like a funny guy, you should try some arimidex for that bloat and b1tch t1ts mate lol i feel for you on that, somebody should have told you on here about using a AI on a oxy cycle, im ashamed on behalf of the entire UK M for not giving you good advice for that cycle you did mate, my regards :/


PMSL aww I have missed ur kind... Facial aesthetics had me giggling. Fact is warrior your all mouth and fukall to show for it. Your all the same until my n0b is hovering over ur anus  x


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh guess what guys I have some amazing news for u but u gota guess what it is!!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh guess what guys I have some amazing news for u but u gota guess what it is!!


you fancy a team taffy gangbang????


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> you fancy a team taffy gangbang????


Im listening :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh guess what guys I have some amazing news for u but u gota guess what it is!!


Clit pierced?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh guess what guys I have some amazing news for u but u gota guess what it is!!


you have bulk guys address so I can pay him a visit and give him a tuning!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Gangbang is without saying...

But no none of that. A place to eat in Cardiff will be opening that will be especially for body builders and people that keep fit  nice food, no sh1t specially for people like us


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> Clit pierced?


I had that done once it feckin hurt!! Never again


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> I had that done once it feckin hurt!! Never again


I thought it looked nice on you pat


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Gangbang is without saying...
> 
> But no none of that. A place to eat in Cardiff will be opening that will be especially for body builders and people that keep fit  nice food, no sh1t specially for people like us


Seriously? Me and a mate off mine came up with a similar idea a few years back but it just didnt happen as we had other comitments. Where is this Kay?


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> I had that done once it feckin hurt!! Never again


Lol I would never dream of getting mine done!


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Seriously? *Me and a mate off mine came up with a similar idea a few years back but it just didnt happen as we had other comitments*. Where is this Kay?


what the gangbang? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> 3 weeks of MMA bishh, I would destroy you and your protein shaker


course you would Rocky..

look out Arny's back


----------



## JANIKvonD

They have a chain in America for healthy high protein fast-food. Bout time it came over here


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bulking2k10 said:


> View attachment 98324
> 
> 
> Me last september age 21, 9% BF, U Mad?


I ^am........I can't see pics on my mob PMSL. I'm sure whatever pic uv found somewhere is superb tho


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Thought u were going to the gym! Lol


I'm back ya mist me, whats going on


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Seriously? Me and a mate off mine came up with a similar idea a few years back but it just didnt happen as we had other comitments. Where is this Kay?


I don't know at the minute where they will put it, they were thinking of Churchill way but I told him not to put it down there as I know a restaurant owner that's popular and been in the game years yet still struggling since he opened a restaurant down there. They are still deciding a name for it but they have nearly chosen a certain one that obviously I can't write on here. They've got all the money together etc so should be somewhere in Cardiff sometime soon. There was a group of guys in Saturday night and I spent at least half hour chatting to this one guy who ended up telling me all about it when I said I use to do marketing for restaurants. It's going to be like a deli and do lunches etc and if it takes off he really wants to do breakfasts too. Yum. So gutted I met him at work to be honest as obviously couldn't add him on Facebook or Sumin! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> They have a chain in America for healthy high protein fast-food. Bout time it came over here


Yeh that's what the guy was saying he's been doing a lot of research into that chain


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> View attachment 98324
> 
> 
> Me last september age 21, 9% BF, U Mad?


fckin pmsl... of course its you.... and I can understand why you never had it as your avi before... coz you dont like to brag do you..

Do you realise how much your embaressing yourself you muppet..

If you was stood next to me, I couldnt beat you up.. coz I would be on the floor p!ssing myself laughing at you..


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> lol well my abs are showing, while im bulking, thats all I can say....Being a ecto with a fast metabolism kicks ass! WOOOO


Why are u white in ur avi and black in the blatant googled fitness model pic?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> fckin pmsl... of course its you.... and I can understand why you never had it as your avi before... coz you dont like to brag do you..
> 
> Do you realise how much your embaressing yourself you muppet..
> 
> If you was stood next to me, I couldnt beat you up.. coz I would be on the floor p!ssing myself laughing at you..


What's it like? Is his aesthetic face in it? Lol


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> I am 6ft tho matey, so you would actually be ****tin yourself little man


this is more like you in it


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> What's it like? Is his aesthetic face in it? Lol


He's black. And he copied and pasted it from google into paint and quickly went over his aesthetic face with a big paintbrush


----------



## Patsy

Bulking2k10 said:


> lol well my abs are showing, while im bulking, thats all I can say....Being a ecto with a fast metabolism kicks ass! WOOOO


Is that why you hang around kids play parks with jeans and a vest on mate?


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> im not white
> 
> heard off tanning love


Fuk ur mt2 must cost u a bomb


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bulking2k10 said:


> I am 6ft tho matey, so you would actually be ****tin yourself little man


I'm 6'2 and ur sh!tter is mine


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Is that why you hang around kids play parks with jeans and a vest on mate?


:lol:well spotted pat :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> He's black. And he copied and pasted it from google into paint and quickly went over his aesthetic face with a big paintbrush


Hahaha no doubt


----------



## Patsy

Bulking2k10 said:


> you've never taken your nephew to the park on the way to the gym? Fuarrrk you sick in the head geeza lol


I dont have a nephew


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bulking2k10 said:


> nope fatty, I would knock the water retention out of your baloon looking head lol srs


That babe.. many would enjoy watching


----------



## Dai Jones

wow wtf is going on who got off on the wrong foot, just seen a comment the only person with bitch tits is me and need arimidex is also me so stop taking the p1ss and fcuk off


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bulking2k10 said:


> << there you go haters, view my av, thats me a few months ago, just imagine how im gonna look after ma fkin test cyp and dbol cycle, FUAAAAARK


LMFAO zyzz eat ur heart out eh. Nugget


----------



## dipdabs

Really?

Aren't u only just starting on the roids?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/198046-test-cyp-cycle-advice-picz.html#post3561748


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Really?
> 
> Aren't u only just starting on the roids?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/198046-test-cyp-cycle-advice-picz.html#post3561748


Oh dear and his gear looks fake :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Really?
> 
> Aren't u only just starting on the roids?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/198046-test-cyp-cycle-advice-picz.html#post3561748


hahaha nice one Kay :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> WC test cyp, u mad? lol


you fcking knob :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> you fcking knob :lol:


Don't hold back Jay...tell him what u think of him PMSL


----------



## Patsy

Bulking2k10 said:


> WC test cyp, u mad? lol


WC? Prochem is where its at these days.. Wtf where you been living brah under a rock? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> why would you bother neg reppin me, am i that much of a threat to you and your TOFFEE eating donuts? lol


I havnt negged you... Im p!ssing myself at you... I wouldnt p!ss on you if you was on fire you fckin retard


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> why did you neg rep me and call me a nob, i did nothing to you love


Cos I felt like it, you are getting entertainment out of this I may aswell


----------



## dipdabs

I hope all you TT members enjoy your love reps


----------



## Dai Jones

Bulking2k10 said:


> why would you bother neg reppin me, am i that much of a threat to you and your TOFFEE eating donuts? lol


I actually find that quote quite funny, but mate too far there's banter and there's just being and idiot


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10 said:


> look at the anger fuming out of you, and not have I once swore at anyone in this thread in the way you have sworn at me! ur obviously mad and sad, any real body builders will positive rep me, cos I am one of them who is picked out by you hyenas, ima LION...RAWRRRR


we all wish we was like you, great one!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I hope all you TT members enjoy your love reps


Damn it I thought it was only me you sent it to


----------



## dipdabs

I actually really enjoyed negging u. Who else can I neg


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> see how calm I have been throught all this **** you guys thru at me lol srs get my positive reps and I wont comment on this thread again, deal?


Lol no awww are u sad u are in the red? Lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Bulking2k10 said:


> i don't hate nobody on here, its sad this body building forum has come to this, miserable users, neggin me lol


I know you don't hate mate but damn less of the cocky sh1t


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> can you not reverse it? like i made you reverse ontop of me last nyt huh


That's right... In ur dreams


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Damn it I thought it was only me you sent it to


I had one too.. Im fapping to it as we speak :lol: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Who is watching the valleys tonight then?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Who is watching the valleys tonight then?


thought it was tuesdays kay?


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I actually really enjoyed negging u. Who else can I neg


#Feltgoodman


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> thought it was tuesdays kay?


Sh1t. It's Monday isn't it. I thought it was Tuesday haha


----------



## Dai Jones

Sorry guys i'm out getting my sh1t together for tomorrow


----------



## JANIKvonD

Rite boys and girls I'm off to wet my boaby. Has actually been a giggle tbh...bulking2010 ain't a bad lad IMO just a kid with no fukin clue & a p!sh sense of humor lol. I'll rep ya tomoro Ya skinny ferrit x


----------



## mal

Evening,love you 2.


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Rite boys and girls I'm off to wet my boaby. Has actually been a giggle tbh...bulking2010 ain't a bad lad IMO just a kid with no fukin clue & a p!sh sense of humor lol. I'll rep ya tomoro Ya skinny ferrit x


Yan are you sweating again tonight love?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Yan are you sweating again tonight love?


I will be when I'm baw deep PMSL. But iv split the DNP 200mg before kip and 200mg on waking...makes such a difference mate!


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> I will be when I'm baw deep PMSL. But iv split the DNP 200mg before kip and 200mg on waking...makes such a difference mate!


dont fall off the rails this week:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Time for my steak  is it bad eating this late?


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Time for my steak  is it bad eating this late?


Id give it a miss kay its hard on the digestive system before bed


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> dont fall off the rails this week:lol:


U ether ya cvnt lol


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Id give it a miss kay its hard on the digestive system before bed


Is it really?


----------



## dipdabs

Are u still coming over later aswell pat? <3


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Is it really?


Yes its a very hard to digest meat, have something light, quark ir a shake is ideal or some feta cheese


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u still coming over later aswell pat? <3


Yes but we will save the steak for tomorrow lol


----------



## dipdabs

Oops. I already ate it... Il get some more


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Oops. I already ate it... Il get some more


Well your a typical woman... Dont listen :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

I'm watching a scary film and bricking it. Help lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning TT, didn't miss much then


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning amigos


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all, just did 30 min bike ride ( fasted cardio) so im feeling so fresh... with a glowing red nose lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, just did 30 min bike ride ( fasted cardio) so im feeling so fresh... with a glowing red nose lol


its quite mild here today tbh, but wet


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, just did 30 min bike ride ( fasted cardio) so im feeling so fresh... with a glowing red nose lol


morning tt,i feel fu'cked this morn,fasted sitting down for me:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Team Taffy meeting....

We had an intruder (troll) in here last night (bulking2k10) we all retaliated... but I think I might of went a bit crazy lol. If he returns with the same bullsh!t or any other trolls.. can we all just please blank them!

We dont want to ruin this thread.

Meeting closed :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Holy cow ! What a night u lot had lol , I'm off again today , gonna train then go tesco and stock up big time !! Major COOK  fest today , my appetites through the roof with this cold weather !


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Team Taffy meeting....
> 
> We had an intruder (troll) in here last night (bulking2k10) we all retaliated... but I think I might of went a bit crazy lol. If he returns with the same bullsh!t or any other trolls.. can we all just please blank them!
> 
> We dont want to ruin this thread.
> 
> Meeting closed :thumb:


Thing is mate i love a good troll as much as the next man but.. He wasnt even a good troll, you know when you fail at life when you are so dull you cant even troll the internet in a make believe world :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Team Taffy meeting....
> 
> We had an intruder (troll) in here last night (bulking2k10) we all retaliated... but I think I might of went a bit crazy lol. If he returns with the same bullsh!t or any other trolls.. can we all just please blank them!
> 
> We dont want to ruin this thread.
> 
> Meeting closed :thumb:





PatWelsh said:


> Thing is mate i love a good troll as much as the next man but.. He wasnt even a good troll, you know when you fail at life when you are so dull you cant even troll the internet in a make believe world :lol:


he came across s quite a nice lad :laugh: but looks like he's gone over to Yan's journal


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> he came across s quite a nice lad :laugh: but looks like he's gone over to Yan's journal


Dont tell me yans taken him under his wing after all that abuse he gave him lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dont tell me yans taken him under his wing after all that abuse he gave him lol


no comment


----------



## dipdabs

Lol lol I thought it was quite funny. Specially when he started begging for positive reps BLESS lol I say next time just neg rep them again. Feels so good!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol lol I thought it was quite funny. Specially when he started begging for positive reps BLESS lol I say next time just neg rep them again. Feels so good!


haha, morning Princess love you to


----------



## Jay.32

Updated pic from last night.. not happy with myself at the mo.. need to srt that belly out and get some mass back on.


----------



## dipdabs

Aw I'm a princess 

Shall I post belly pics with my nipples out or is that wrong? Haha


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Updated pic from last night.. not happy with myself at the mo.. need to srt that belly out and get some mass back on.
> 
> View attachment 98341


well ya still leaner than me so still lookin good, by the way this is the Taffy thread so no pic whoring


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Updated pic from last night.. not happy with myself at the mo.. need to srt that belly out and get some mass back on.
> 
> View attachment 98341


Aren't u bulking anyway?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Aren't u bulking anyway?


clean bulk yeah.. but things have changed a bit... but you obviously not following my journal!!! and now Im deeply upset :crying:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> clean bulk yeah.. but things have changed a bit... but you obviously not following my journal!!! and now Im deeply upset :crying:


I can't keep up to be honest with this thread going its difficult.

Don't worry baby u r still hot <3


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't keep up to be honest with this thread going its difficult.
> 
> Don't worry baby u r still hot <3


ooo you saved yourself then :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Aw I'm a princess
> 
> Shall I post belly pics with my nipples out or is that wrong? Haha


nope not wrong at all


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> Sure? I would have included a reach around?


Now you mention that I'm sure he will now


----------



## Jay.32

ahhh go on then you tease :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> Deal
> 
> We also have 3 cats. Dip your nob in some cat food and you will 3 pu55y's on it


o hell no have you felt their tongue's


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> Deal
> 
> We also have 3 cats. Dip your nob in some cat food and you will 3 pu55y's on it


will the mrs be filming???


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> will the mrs be filming???


No her sister will be, she's in on the action :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> No her sister will be, she's in on the action :lol:


Now thats what Im talking about!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Now thats what Im talking about!!!! :lol:


O dear lord I like how this convo is going


----------



## JANIKvonD

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/197925-22yr-old-back.html


----------



## Tommy10

I've decided to make apple crumble for the weeks cheat snack , never done it before but watched how to do it on you tube ... Wish me luck !!!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> I've decided to make apple crumble for the weeks cheat snack , never done it before but watched how to do it on you tube ... Wish me luck !!!


you make a lovely wife Tomy


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> I've decided to make apple crumble for the weeks cheat snack , never done it before but watched how to do it on you tube ... Wish me luck !!!


im making chocolate puddings later,i love baking.


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/197925-22yr-old-back.html


haha nice 1 yan


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/197925-22yr-old-back.html


O he lied that isn't him in his avi :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> O he lied that isn't him in his avi :tongue:


No sh!t sherlock :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> No sh!t sherlock :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> im making chocolate puddings later,i love baking.


It's the new black ! Lol


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> It's the new black ! Lol


I was watching the great british bake off last night:lol: was dribbling


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> im making chocolate puddings later,i love baking.


well im popping over then... what time will it be ready :drool:


----------



## MrsChilisi

mal said:


> I was watching the great british bake off last night:lol: was dribbling


Over Mary berry or the Rum Babas?


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> well im popping over then... what time will it be ready :drool:


lol,im gonna make a start on them now jay,il get a pic of them up for you to judge later!


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> you make a lovely wife Tomy


I'm no bodies hoe


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> I was watching the great british bake off last night:lol: was dribbling


We're addicted to come dine with me !!


----------



## mal

MrsChilisi said:


> Over Mary berry or the Rum Babas?


mary...its those measuring spoons that do it for me:laugh:


----------



## MrsChilisi




----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> We're addicted to come dine with me !!


i was too,but the misses watches houswifes of OC and NY so miss it now lol.


----------



## Tommy10

Just got 1.2kg of salmon fillet for £10!! Result !! Heads up people's 870gs of lean mince on offer at 2.57 at tesco , salmons half price too


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i was too,but the misses watches houswifes of OC and NY so miss it now lol.


Watch it on catch up ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Just got 1.2kg of salmon fillet for £10!! Result !! Heads up people's 870gs of lean mince on offer at 2.57 at tesco , salmons half price too


Nice one Tommy


----------



## Tommy10

Well that's my crumble made and in the oven for 25 mins , made the crumble with flour, oats , butter and nutmeg ... Was soo easy to do !!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Well that's my crumble made and in the oven for 25 mins , made the crumble with flour, oats , butter and nutmeg ... Was soo easy to do !!


hey wifey, I would love to taste it


----------



## Jay.32

oh sh!t just realised how bad that sounds :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Well that's my crumble made and in the oven for 25 mins , made the crumble with flour, oats , butter and nutmeg ... Was soo easy to do !!


ffs ur killing me on this cut!!!!! lol. im a dab hand in the kitchen tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> oh sh!t just realised how bad that sounds :cursing:


sounds good to me bro :lol:


----------



## mal

smashed it in the kitchen,,, 

View attachment 98381


View attachment 98382


View attachment 98383


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> smashed it in the kitchen,,,
> 
> View attachment 98381
> 
> 
> View attachment 98382
> 
> 
> View attachment 98383


 :drool: :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

mmm on my way mal


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> smashed it in the kitchen,,,
> 
> View attachment 98381
> 
> 
> View attachment 98382
> 
> 
> View attachment 98383


damn those look good. i just raided my work kitchen....i managed to find a cnp flapjack i dipped in peanut butter washed down with 50g unlavoured whey in water........mmmm :mellow:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> smashed it in the kitchen,,,
> 
> View attachment 98381
> 
> 
> View attachment 98382
> 
> 
> View attachment 98383


Mal shall we start a cookery thread?


----------



## Tommy10

I can't upload pics  says image invalid ? I wanna show my crumble off !


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Mal shall we start a cookery thread?


you can,i tend to eat the same stuff evryday though,so my imput would be limited lol.

I should cook more dishes though tbh...ive got lazy in the kitchen.


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> I can't upload pics  says image invalid ? I wanna show my crumble off !


i want to see it,the crusty top!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> you can,i tend to eat the same stuff evryday though,so my imput would be limited lol.
> 
> I should cook more dishes though tbh...ive got lazy in the kitchen.


 :turned: :sad: :huh:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i want to see it,the crusty top!


its crusty and burnt round the edges :thumb:


----------



## mal

im getting 5kilo of quality chicken breast this week for 20 notes,il make a few nice currys

and post them up....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> I can't upload pics  says image invalid ? I wanna show my crumble off !


nocrumble


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> im getting 5kilo of quality chicken breast this week for 20 notes,il make a few nice currys
> 
> and post them up....


dude get the lean mice from tesc at 2.75 for the large pkt !

we can get 18kg for 65 notes at the local halal butchers


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> nocrumble


huh? u dinnae like crumble ??


----------



## mal

no pics nocrumble lol.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> no pics nocrumble lol.


they wont load !


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> dude get the lean mice from tesc at 2.75 for the large pkt !
> 
> we can get 18kg for 65 notes at the local halal butchers


fork thats cheap,i need to try them shops more,good idea,,there really cheap for fish and spices etc.


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> they wont load !


bet it smells nice,you need some nice vanilla ice cream on it.


----------



## lxm

heard it all before...!!

tommy it with eggy custard?


----------



## dipdabs

Omg I can't handle all these food pics!!


----------



## dipdabs

And why haven't the majority of u been in my journal commenting on my progress pics, i though team mates ate meant to support u


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> And why haven't the majority of u been in my journal commenting on my progress pics, i though team mates ate meant to support u


I told ya i didn't want to come across as a perv


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> I told ya i didn't want to come across as a perv


Why there's nothing wrong with it, I do with virtually every word that comes out my mouth lol


----------



## lxm




----------



## lxm

bro! u should have met *Bruzey boi* You will end up the same way he did.


----------



## dipdabs

Has everyone had a nice day? What u all been doing?


----------



## lxm

valleys tonight, thank fhk! lets see if we can spot anyone off here:innocent:


----------



## dtlv

Bulking2k10 said:


> most of us have been w***in to your pics kay, and yourself?


Stop being rude in this journal - any more of it and it's a ban.


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> valleys tonight, thank fhk! lets see if we can spot anyone off here:innocent:


If I was gna b in it it would of been last week, gutted lol


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> so users can tell her to ride on their "meat pole" and I can't be slightly sarcastic? please!


They aren't complete and utter trolls trying to ruin threads they are people I have a good rapport with on here therefore can have a joke with


----------



## lxm

The plot thickens 

bulker... cheers for the pic comments mate!

Reps! (of the red kind  )


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> want me to show the messages you have been sending me? i bet your "e-Boyfriends would not be too happy about that ! cia


Lol what telling u to show some respect last night and not be so outright nasty to people?

show away = instant ban


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> The plot thickens
> 
> bulker... scheers for the pic comments mate!
> 
> Reps! (of the red kind  )


Don't encourage him anymore Lewis. There is no plot to thicken apart from him becoming a bigger nob by the second


----------



## lxm

Im watching the valleys for carly... wish she would stop flashing her boobs... :innocent:


----------



## dtlv

Bulking2k10 said:


> so users can tell her to ride on their "meat pole" and I can't be slightly sarcastic? please!


Look, banter like that has to be invited, a shared joke, and based on an underlying friendship to be acceptable. Just because kay shares banter with some of her friends on here that is no excuse for those who aren't her friends to disrespect her on here.

Anyway, whether you weren't sure if it was appropriate before, you should be well aware that it isn't welcome now after Kay has posted above - simple.


----------



## Dai Jones

Bulking2k10 said:


> want me to show the messages you have been sending me? i bet your "e-Boyfriends would not be too happy about that ! cia


 @Kaywoodham am I one of your e-boyfriends


----------



## dipdabs

Bulking2k10 said:


> nope, they are far to explicit to show in a public forum anyways  only for my eyes remember, like you said Lol


Even people I get on with and think are hot I don't get explicit with on here. U have no chance!


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> @Kaywoodham am I one of your e-boyfriends


Course u are baby  all of team taffy are, and team alpha, and... Is there any other teams? Why isn't there a scottish team?


----------



## Tommy10

Bulking2k10 said:


> I am being cyber bullied, this will be revealed in the media, oh yes, you will all get exposed for being a damn online cult of hatred towards *newbies like myself*, You won't get away with it, guaranteed. I have links  you should apologize to me now before I get the police knocking on all your doors, I have so much Sh*t on you right now, this is a atrocity at the very least!


Dude u joined 2 years ago?

own up ...who are ya? :rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs

Thought u werent a newbie and joined in 2k10!? Lol.

Funny as fuk can u ban him yet dtlv?


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Course u are baby  all of team taffy are, and team alpha, and... Is there any other teams? Why isn't there a scottish team?


Von & myself have someone going on behind the scenes.. watch this space.. :beer:


----------



## dtlv

Bulking2k10 said:


> I am being cyber bullied, this will be revealed in the media, oh yes, you will all get exposed for being a damn online cult of hatred towards newbies like myself, You won't get away with it, guaranteed. I have links  you should apologize to me now before I get the police knocking on all your doors, I have so much Sh*t on you right now, this is a atrocity at the very least!


Ok I get it - everything replied to with sarcasm.

A word of friendly advice - establish a genuine bond of friendship and respect through non sarcastic dialogue before leaping into the banter like that, otherwise it doesn't go down very well.

Please remember to respect people's boundaries, otherwise it's you who are perceived as the bully, whether you intend to be or if it's just intended to be funny.


----------



## dtlv

Kaywoodham said:


> Thought u werent a newbie and joined in 2k10!? Lol.
> 
> Funny as fuk can u ban him yet dtlv?


He's on final warning, one more thing and he's gone.



Kaywoodham said:


> Course u are baby  all of team taffy are, and team alpha, and... Is there any other teams? Why isn't there a scottish team?


What about team mod? :whistling:


----------



## Hera

Dtlv74 said:


> He's on final warning, one more thing and he's gone.
> 
> *What about team mod?* :whistling:


Yeah, that's what I was thinking...


----------



## Tommy10

Dtlv74 said:


> Ok I get it - everything replied to with sarcasm.
> 
> A word of friendly advice - establish a genuine bond of friendship and respect through non sarcastic dialogue before leaping into the banter like that, otherwise it doesn't go down very well.
> 
> Please remember to respect people's boundaries, otherwise it's you who are perceived as the bully, whether you intend to be or if it's just intended to be funny.


agreed, bulk seems you have a personality, creative mind, why not turn that in to some good healtyhy banter?

i have the power to turn u from red to green baby :clap:


----------



## dipdabs

Dtlv74 said:


> He's on final warning, one more thing and he's gone.
> 
> What about team mod? :whistling:


Mods get extras


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> @Kaywoodham am I one of your e-boyfriends


No Dai but you are mine x :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Course u are baby  all of team taffy are, and team alpha, and... Is there any other teams? Why isn't there a scottish team?


Just checking as I want to make sure he was directing that comment at me the fcuking idiot


----------



## Hera

Kaywoodham said:


> Mods get extras


Yeah...extra grief! :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Katy said:


> Yeah...extra grief! :laugh:


Well whatever turns u on katy  lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Evening amigos. What's every1 upta ?


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> agreed, bulk seems you have a personality, creative mind, why not turn that in to some good healtyhy banter?
> 
> i have the power to turn u from red to green baby :clap:


I was thinking that earlier mate as we have some of the highest reppage power on the forum but he just hasnt redeemed himself so fcuk it let him continue his path to failure


----------



## dtlv

Kaywoodham said:


> Mods get extras


Promises promises! 



Katy said:


> Yeah...extra grief! :laugh:


Ain't that the truth! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> I was thinking that earlier mate as we have some of the *highest reppage power on the forum* but he just hasnt redeemed himself so fcuk it let him continue his path to failure


Ummm I don't!!!! Power me up TT !! X


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> No Dai but you are mine x :lol:


Arrr love ya pat


----------



## mal

PatWelsh said:


> I was thinking that earlier mate as we have some of the highest reppage power on the forum but he just hasnt redeemed himself so fcuk it let him continue his path to failure


Fvck him he isnt Welsh:lol:


----------



## Patsy

Bulking2k10 said:


> like i said pal, I will redeem myself as soon as all the negativity is removed from my online avatar


Dont work that way unfortunatley bro, reps have to be earnt, same rules apply to us all. Here's a suggestion, start contributing more an stop acting like a child and we people will take you a bit more serious because lets face it there has been many of trolls here that have even had me in stitches but you mate are just not one of them, time to throw the troll towel in mate and search for a diff job


----------



## dtlv

Bulking2k10 said:


> like i said pal, I will redeem myself as soon as all the negativity is removed from my online avatar


No, reps work by first earning them by intelligent and respectful posting, is simple.

Anyway, have a week off to think about the points raised in this thread and how to behave. Bear in mind also you will be on final warning for a perma ban when you get back.

Stupid conversation got very boring.


----------



## dipdabs

I put some fillets of salmon in my 99p microwave bags - AMAZING


----------



## lxm

Bulking2k10 said:


> now mods, *she is demanding you to remove me for no apparent reason, this is not justice, this is blatant hatred at its worst*, either you make my account go back to normal without these haters neg reps, or im going to the authorities with this, UK MUSCLE will get new mods and you will all pay the price for cyber bullying!


this aint a democracy. thank god. 

Right I nipped into town to give someone a lift and ended up in the kebab shop  Small chicken kebab for tea.... & how does everyone have gorgeous girlfriends.. its not fair.. half the guys look like d1cks too.. :sad:

I got this pm from bulk



Bulking2k10 said:


> i am being mistreated on this forum, I will notify the authorities!


hes p1ssed. watchout every1 for 7am knock at door....................... :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Dtlv74 said:


> No, reps work by first earning them by intelligent and respectful posting, is simple.
> 
> Anyway, have a week off to think about the points raised in this thread and how to behave. Bear in mind also you will be on final warning for a perma ban when you get back.
> 
> Stupid conversation got very boring.


Have u banned him for a week?


----------



## dipdabs

Delete that Lewis u div Ul get banned!!


----------



## dtlv

Kaywoodham said:


> Have u banned him for a week?


Initially, but on reviewing all the posts in the thread and over other threads have changed it to a perma ban... so you can relax.

Do you guys want me to delete his posts from this thread?


----------



## dipdabs

Haha yesss he can stop pestering me now!  it's up to jay he's the 'godfather'.... Apparently lol


----------



## Patsy

Dtlv74 said:


> Initially, but on reviewing all the posts in the thread and over other threads have changed it to a perma ban... so you can relax.
> 
> Do you guys want me to delete his posts from this thread?


Yes please mate, cheers


----------



## Dai Jones

O the troll has gone I got my laptop out specially, ok what's everyone up to


----------



## dipdabs

Guys... Toned figure or bikini?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Guys... Toned figure or bikini?


both


----------



## lxm

forget bikini class.. go for toned figure!!! what would the plan be.. a tad more muscle then cut the BF done to show it ?

@Kaywoodham what will I get banned for ??

@Dai Jones .... ur special "anti troll" laptop ? tell us more!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dtlv....ur a fookin legend


----------



## Dai Jones

lxm said:


> forget bikini class.. go for toned figure!!! what would the plan be.. a tad more muscle then cut the BF done to show it ?
> 
> @Kaywoodham what will I get banned for ??
> 
> @Dai Jones .... ur special "anti troll" laptop ? tell us more!!!!


haha no i was just getting ready to become a key board worrier


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> haha no i was just getting ready to become a key board worrier


Dai even put his keyboard gloves on and had his bottle hat and straw set to go the distance :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Dai even put his keyboard gloves on and had his bottle hat and straw set to go the distance :lol:


 :whistling: maybe


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> Dai even put his keyboard gloves on and had his bottle hat and straw set to go the distance :lol:


PMSL


----------



## Tommy10

Well my apple crumble was a hit ! Made pork loin/ pinapple , potatoes and carrots for dinner and cooked a huge bolognese for tomorrow's meals .... ps I'm still single lolllll


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Well my apple crumble was a hit ! Made pork loin/ pinapple , potatoes and carrots for dinner and cooked a huge bolognese for tomorrow's meals .... ps I'm still single lolllll


i have just this minute finished off two chick fillets with onion and you have just made me hungry again


----------



## dipdabs

Ah don't tommy I would love to eat something unhealthy right now  booooo


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Well my apple crumble was a hit ! Made pork loin/ pinapple , potatoes and carrots for dinner and cooked a huge bolognese for tomorrow's meals .... ps I'm still single lolllll


Not anymore my handsome boaby cosy  x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah don't tommy I would love to eat something unhealthy right now  booooo


Me too!!! I'm usually ok for the cravings too :'( im about to attempt to down a half gallon o water to stop the craving (as most of the time we r just thirsty)


----------



## dipdabs

I've had water, vit c and pepsi. I know I'm dying for chocolate and rubbish infact it's all I can think about just now.. Which can only mean one thing for a girl  not that u guys want to know this but u will never understand how hard it is


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had water, vit c and pepsi. I know I'm dying for chocolate and rubbish infact it's all I can think about just now.. Which can only mean one thing for a girl  not that u guys want to know this but u will never understand how hard it is


Just had to lower the tone did ya FFS how am I supposed to [email protected] to that image...


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> Just had to lower the tone did ya FFS how am I supposed to [email protected] to that image...


Well jan life isn't a fairy tale now is it! Lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Just had to lower the tone did ya FFS how am I supposed to [email protected] to that image...


sorry Kay but i almost fell off the sofa Yan :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

How do u think I feel when guys are always talking about what they do on the toilet and [email protected] and stuff! Lol


----------



## Craigyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> How do u think I feel when guys are always talking about what they do on the toilet and [email protected] and stuff! Lol


Who says they **** on the toilet?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> How do u think I feel when guys are always talking about what they do on the toilet and [email protected] and stuff! Lol


make you laugh?


----------



## Craigyboy

*w4nk*


----------



## JaneN40

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had water, vit c and pepsi. I know I'm dying for chocolate and rubbish infact it's all I can think about just now.. Which can only mean one thing for a girl  not that u guys want to know this but u will never understand how hard it is


Aww that sucks Kay.. we can talk about all the low tone stuff just as well as they boys eh! 

Personally I don't care that they talk about ****ing all the time.. just proves many a theory right about how they think! :laugh: ok.. I'm joking but I do wanna be able to say.. :blowme: in the right context! lol

Whats good for the goose..


----------



## dipdabs

Craigyboy said:


> Who says they **** on the toilet?


That's jim actually Everytime I go in his journal he's talking about sitting on the toilet! <3 him prepping me... Lol


----------



## dipdabs

JaneN40 said:


> Aww that sucks Kay.. we can talk about all the low tone stuff just as well as they boys eh!
> 
> Personally I don't care that they talk about ****ing all the time.. just proves many a theory right about how they think! :laugh: ok.. I'm joking but I do wanna be able to say.. :blowme: in the right context! lol
> 
> Whats good for the goose..


Aww Jane I was actually wondering where u were earlier! Where u been!?

I actually get very upset about everything for about a week before and can't cope with life, it all starts with the food cravings :-/


----------



## lxm

Right everyone, valleys @ 10pm, MTV...away to prepare a few snacks & a drink... night


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Right everyone, valleys @ 10pm, MTV...away to prepare a few snacks & a drink... night


Night mr. I need more protein before bed and think I've ran out of everything apart from raw chicken nooooooooo


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Night mr. I need more protein before bed and think I've ran out of everything apart from raw chicken nooooooooo


don't worry i just had chicken, get it grilled


----------



## dipdabs

Dai didn't u know eating meat this time of night isn't that good for u?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Dai didn't u know eating meat this time of night isn't that good for u?


Who said, I was hungry


----------



## Dai Jones

O valleys is on


----------



## JANIKvonD

I caved and had about 8 slices of ham and 2 big bites of cheese out the block.....the mrs ain't gonna be a happy bunny when she sees my denture shapes in it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> I caved and had about 8 slices of ham and 2 big bites of cheese out the block.....the mrs ain't gonna be a happy bunny when she sees my denture shapes in it lol


Oh an 200mg DNP


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> I caved and had about 8 slices of ham and 2 big bites of cheese out the block.....the mrs ain't gonna be a happy bunny when she sees my denture shapes in it lol


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Hey these valley girls are nuts just seen them showing how they do a bj


----------



## dipdabs

I think MTVs next programme should be 'team taffy'


----------



## JaneN40

Kaywoodham said:


> Aww Jane I was actually wondering where u were earlier! Where u been!?
> 
> I actually get very upset about everything for about a week before and can't cope with life, it all starts with the food cravings :-/


You should look into PMDD / Premenstrual Dysphoric Disorder.. or PMS is a lesser form. PMDD is what I have though been irratic recently. thanks for missing me.  I been popping onto my journal now and then but back at Uni, really rough in myself (emotionally) and generally out of sync so not been around. Have scrapped the idea of the comp in December as gonna be too much so planning a 'cut' instead.. I can do that while I study at least.  And aim for a comp next year. 

Glad you're doing well and enjoying that new tattoo! Exciting having sittings eh like xmas everytime. lol


----------



## JaneN40

Dai Jones said:


> Hey these valley girls are nuts just seen them showing how they do a bj


lol they are nuts!! and a lot of other things I reckon. lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Dai didn't u know eating meat this time of night isn't that good for u?


Nope Dai's used to his pre bed pork sword :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Hey these valley girls are nuts just seen them showing how they do a bj


Do they 'suck' at it? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> Not anymore my handsome boaby cosy  x


Lol boaby cosy ... that's a new one loll


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Do they 'suck' at it? :lol:


Not just the valley girls do , some men are utter ****ttttte at it !


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Not just the valley girls do , some men are utter ****ttttte at it !


Not Jay mate... And he pushes back lol :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Not Jay mate... And he pushes back lol :lol:


Result !!!


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy u would turn straight for one of mine hahahaaaa


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Tommy u would turn straight for one of mine hahahaaaa


Shut my eyes and think of Scotland 

Morning the people's , gym time for me


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning TT


----------



## Patsy

Bora da


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Shut my eyes and think mals cooking skillz


bore da mushers


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> bore da mushers


  was just shaving in the gym, local gear seller comes in starts shaving , he's like when u giving me a job? But u better not come on to me , I was like think its the other way around don't you ! Ha! This guy in the middle of us says .. Think I will leave u ladies to it and bolted !! Lollll


----------



## Tommy10

BoraBoomShakaLaaaaa !!!


----------



## Jay.32

WELL WELL WELL

Wtf went on in here last night...? that bulk knob has gone then..yippie.. He will start a new profile no doubt lol.

Anyway, Good morning Team Taffy...xx


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy who was shaving in the gym and why!?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> WELL WELL WELL
> 
> Wtf went on in here last night...? that bulk knob has gone then..yippie.. He will start a new profile no doubt lol.
> 
> Anyway, Good morning Team Taffy...xx


where wer u? morning brother


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> where wer u? morning brother


Morning Yan, Working in the house mate.. having new carpet fitted today, so ripped old one up and removed doors etc..


----------



## lxm

Valleys was good, See the ads for the new gordie shore ? :devil2:


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> Valleys was good, See the ads for the *new gordie shore* ? :devil2:


when does it start?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Valleys was good, See the ads for the new gordie shore ? :devil2:


u just went down on my list


----------



## Jay.32

Bulking2k10


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## lxm

4th november! ad seems to slip lots of little things that are going to happen, its brilliant entertainment..

Von.. bothered ? (................................yes) :huh:










Sad thing is these guys actually dress like this!


----------



## Jay.32

wtf is everyone???

theres more life in a cemetary!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 98466


pmsl. brilliant


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> wtf is everyone???
> 
> theres more life in a cemetary!


You might actually have to do some work! Shocking! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


>


Yan I hate to tell you this mate.... your dnp just aint working mate


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> You might actually have to do some work! Shocking! :lol:


put the kettle on, im popping over


----------



## dipdabs

I'm busy boiling eggs, rice and pasta after devouring 2 chicken legs and a banana, which came after the school run, breakfast, gym session, sunbed, school run and morrisons. Can't all have lazy cosy desk jobs jay


----------



## lxm

Von.. keep em comming, just dont find the pic of me thats all over the net from when I was 15 playing WoW

:devil2:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> put the kettle on, im popping over


You can only come over if you bring me some food! Preferably something stodgy! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Lunch


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> Lunch


How much rice! And why isn't it brown!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> wtf is everyone???
> 
> theres more life in a cemetary!


i've been to a funeral


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> i've been to a funeral


anyone close mate??


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> anyone close mate??


No just takin the p!ss :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> No just takin the p!ss :laugh:


[email protected]


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> How much rice! And why isn't it brown!


60g....& why the fuk not lol?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> [email protected]


sorry dude


----------



## MrsChilisi




----------



## JANIKvonD

MrsChilisi said:


> View attachment 98492


wheres the protein?!! ..*cough*


----------



## MrsChilisi

JANIKvonD said:


> wheres the protein?!! ..*cough*


Protein has come in the form of a shake! I'm liking the look of your lunch so may steal it for my tea


----------



## Dai Jones

MrsChilisi said:


> View attachment 98492


man hands :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

MrsChilisi said:


> Protein has come in the form of a shake! I'm liking the look of your lunch so may steal it for my tea


it was pretty p!sh tbh lol, drizzle some sweat chilli sauce or a wee bit mushroon sauce over it


----------



## MrsChilisi

Dai Jones said:


> man hands :whistling:


Oi!!! Cheeky *! I'll take one with pink nail varnish showing and you will soon change your tune!


----------



## MrsChilisi

Dai Jones said:


> man hands :whistling:


Not hard to have more manly hands than you 

In fact, I think my neutered cat has bigger [email protected] than you too :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

MrsChilisi said:


> Not hard to have more manly hands than you
> 
> In fact, I think my neutered cat has bigger [email protected] than you too :lol:
> 
> View attachment 98506
> View attachment 98506


:laugh: nice one Chilisi.....o woops MrsChilisi i ment :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh: nice one Chilisi.....o woops MrsChilisi i ment :lol:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Haha what a d&ck! Aww don't be mean, I've had enough [email protected] from men! Lol


----------



## Welsh76

Bored..


----------



## Jay.32

Welsh76 said:


> Bored..


have a kip then


----------



## Dai Jones

MrsChilisi said:


> Haha what a d&ck! Aww don't be mean, I've had enough [email protected] with that d!ck today! Lol


O dear my bad


----------



## Welsh76

Jay.32 said:


> have a kip then


Tried doing that but the boss caught me!


----------



## Dai Jones

Welsh76 said:


> Bored.com


----------



## Dai Jones

Welsh76 said:


> Tried doing that but the boss caught me!


haha nice one


----------



## dipdabs

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA


what did i say?


----------



## dipdabs

I was laughing at man hands and mrs chillisis response lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I was laughing at man hands and mrs chillisis response lol


----------



## MrsChilisi

Kaywoodham said:


> I was laughing at man hands and mrs chillisis response lol


Lol backpedal! Haha


----------



## Dai Jones

MrsChilisi said:


> Haha what a d&ck! Aww don't be mean, I've had enough [email protected] with that d!ck today! Lol





Dai Jones said:


> O dear my bad


 @chilisi ya being a d!ck why?


----------



## JANIKvonD

MrsChilisi said:


> Haha what a d&ck! I've had enough in my [email protected] from men! Lol


----------



## lxm

First time in the history of ukm- everyone is offline!!!


----------



## Tommy10

lxm said:


> First time in the history of ukm- everyone is offline!!!


im here :tongue:


----------



## lxm

In bed early here... Honestly becomming more bored by the day!!.tommy what was cooked tonight?


----------



## Tommy10

lxm said:


> In bed early here... Honestly becomming more bored by the day!!.tommy what was cooked tonight?


Tonight I cooked chicken breast , broccoli and sprouts for tomorrow's meals , are the spaghetti bowl I made last night today - was lush !! .. and had a piece of my home made apple crumble .. I'm in ma kip too buddy


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tonight I made grilled steaks with coleslaw & beetroot (hard eh  )

Then for pudding I made mini chocolate quark cheesecakes


----------



## dipdabs

Wtf I go out to come home and look on here and it's dead with no gossip. I **** bulking2k10 to come back lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Wtf I go out to come home and look on here and it's dead with no gossip. I **** bulking2k10 to come back lol


Did u type [email protected] instead of want?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> Did u type [email protected] instead of want?


I must of oops lol


----------



## Jay.32

Bora da....


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sheggers


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning all how are everyone's doms


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Morning all how are everyone's doms


Slam a gram of gear in you a week mate and they will be a thing of the past


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Slam a gram of gear in you a week mate and they will be a thing of the past


But I love doms  but a gram of gear sounds better


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Morning all how are everyone's doms


doms???


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> doms???


now ya just taking the p!ss, google it....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Morning all how are everyone's doms


not kicked in yet....but pip in my right quaid aint to shabby lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> doms???


cmon mate! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> Slam a gram of gear in you a week mate and they will be a thing of the past


really? i still get doms and im on a 600mg test/200mg tren/200mg mast


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> really? i still get doms and im on a 600mg test/200mg tren/200mg mast


and ya running dnp I would of thought you would of lost a bit from that cycle


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> and ya running dnp I would of thought you would of lost a bit from that cycle


lost a bit of what mate? im down 7kg in 2.5 weeks lol


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Morning all how are everyone's doms


I still have a sore calve from Monday.

And my chest hurts a little. Anyone want to rub it better?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I still have a sore calve from Monday.
> 
> And my chest hurts a little. Anyone want to rub it better?


stop it.... :bounce:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> really? i still get doms and im on a 600mg test/200mg tren/200mg mast


Don't forget 20g of coke


----------



## dipdabs

I feel really happy this morning which is unusual lol. Give it a few hours tho when it really sets in that I have to go to work tonight


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I still have a sore calve from Monday.
> 
> And my chest hurts a little


good to see ya working hard :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I still have a sore calve from Monday.
> 
> And my chest hurts a little. Anyone want to rub it better?


no.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't forget 20g of coke


Yan on recs never :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't forget 20g of coke


ahhh....the mother of fatloss sups lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I feel really happy this morning which is unusual lol. Give it a few hours tho when it really sets in that I have to go to work tonight


haha now thats going to be a interesting dance


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I feel really happy this morning which is unusual lol. Give it a few hours tho when it really sets in that I have to go to work tonight


pics/vids?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> lost a bit of what mate? im down 7kg in 2.5 weeks lol


BF, but 7kg wow


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh....the mother of fatloss sups lol


It is the dogs bollox for that lol


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> pics/vids?


How about I set a camera up in the changing rooms for u guys. U can see everyone bending over putting their tan on, how scary some look with no makeup, women burping and farting shovelling McDonald's in whilst b1tching about something and picking unimaginable things off their knickers because they haven't washed it since last being in work...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> BF, but 7kg wow


1 of they weeks i ate wtf i wanted as i was on holiday with the kids lol, be a heap of water in there mind


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> How about I set a camera up in the changing rooms for u guys. U can see everyone bending over putting their tan on, how scary some look with no makeup, women burping and farting shovelling McDonald's in whilst b1tching about something and picking unimaginable things off their knickers because they haven't washed it since last being in work...


fvck.yes


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> How about I set a camera up in the changing rooms for u guys. U can see everyone bending over putting their tan on, how scary some look with no makeup, women burping and farting shovelling McDonald's in whilst b1tching about something and picking unimaginable things off their knickers because they haven't washed it since last being in work...


Not coming across as a perv but yes please


----------



## W33BAM

Morning Taffs and Taffettes 

It seems I've missed a fair bit on here! Started reading away back from page 105 or sommat but got side tracked!!

Fill me in, who's this bulk dude?? And wtf was the problem??

@Jay.32 how are ya ex-cyber hublet?

@Dai Jones da y bore

@JANIKvonD ya nob, hows you?


----------



## JANIKvonD

^ im an absolute pervy beastin dirty cvnt. wouldnt change it for the world lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Morning Taffs and Taffettes
> 
> It seems I've missed a fair bit on here! Started reading away back from page 105 or sommat but got side tracked!!
> 
> Fill me in, who's this bulk dude?? And wtf was the problem??
> 
> @Jay.32 how are ya ex-cyber hublet?
> 
> @Dai Jones da y bore
> 
> @JANIKvonD ya nob, hows you?


im no bad sweetness, hows yir erse fir cok dabs?


----------



## dipdabs

Morning weebam


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> im no bad sweetness, hows yir erse fir cok dabs?


Acht it's awrite ta wee barra  I'm a lil sad today so I need you lot to perk me up!!

Tell me jokes, take the p!ss outta me....


----------



## W33BAM

Kaywoodham said:


> Morning weebam


G'morning love  x


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Morning Taffs and Taffettes
> 
> It seems I've missed a fair bit on here! Started reading away back from page 105 or sommat but got side tracked!!
> 
> Fill me in, who's this bulk dude?? And wtf was the problem??
> 
> @Jay.32 how are ya ex-cyber hublet?
> 
> @Dai Jones da y bore @JANIKvonD ya nob, hows you?


A what have I done now? mist you :001_tt2:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> now ya just taking the p!ss, google it....


ahh Dominos pizza... got it now


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> A what have I done now? mist you :001_tt2:


Hahaha! You aint done nufin pal!! Missed your chat  What's been happening??


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Acht it's awrite ta wee barra  I'm a lil sad today so I need you lot to perk me up!!
> 
> Tell me jokes, take the p!ss outta me....


fits up like? im happy as fuk the day! pic of my boab cheer ya up?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> ahh Dominos pizza... got it now


spot on mate sh!t hot you are :laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> fits up like? im happy as fuk the day! pic of my boab cheer ya up?


Aye I'm sure that'll make me laugh!!! pmsl!!!

Aww I just left my big bear at the vets to get an xray... results not looking too promising... I made the mistake of looking back as I left the room and her wee face was all sad and worried :crying:

Then I came home and my wee bear was all lost and bewildered looking for her.... She's now walking about the house crying. It's a wee shame.

Y'see my bearfizzles are like kids to me (I don't have kids and possibly can't-well least not very easily) so my girls are my world.

Contemplating not having either of them is the WORST feeling in the world


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Hahaha! You aint done nufin pal!! Missed your chat  What's been happening??


some young dude stalking Kay comin in here with his zyzz sh!t, Kay is putting a camera up in work and I have doms, you?


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Aye I'm sure that'll make me laugh!!! pmsl!!!
> 
> Aww I just left my big bear at the vets to get an xray... results not looking too promising... I made the mistake of looking back as I left the room and her wee face was all sad and worried :crying:
> 
> Then I came home and my wee bear was all lost and bewildered looking for her.... She's now walking about the house crying. It's a wee shame.
> 
> Y'see my bearfizzles are like kids to me (I don't have kids and possibly can't-well least not very easily) so my girls are my world.
> 
> Contemplating not having either of them is the WORST feeling in the world


O dear


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> some young dude stalking Kay comin in here with his zyzz sh!t, Kay is putting a camera up in work and I have doms, you?


What an actual stalker???? Oooooh nasty bi'niz!

I had a stalker once, an actual stalker, like police involved and such like... Bloody awful!

Oh and I had a new one recently, Rams was gonna kill him deed for tryina mess with his bam!! So was my brother and my ex!

Hopefully it's all put to bed now though...

So is Kay ok? Was he just being a nob?


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Aye I'm sure that'll make me laugh!!! pmsl!!!
> 
> Aww I just left my big bear at the vets to get an xray... results not looking too promising... I made the mistake of looking back as I left the room and her wee face was all sad and worried :crying:
> 
> Then I came home and my wee bear was all lost and bewildered looking for her.... She's now walking about the house crying. It's a wee shame.
> 
> Y'see my bearfizzles are like kids to me (I don't have kids and possibly can't-well least not very easily) so my girls are my world.
> 
> Contemplating not having either of them is the WORST feeling in the world


awww sorry to hear, i hate animals in pain! i can watch innocent ppl being butchered without bating an eyelid.....see sumin happen to a dog and im about greetin lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> What an actual stalker???? Oooooh nasty bi'niz!
> 
> I had a stalker once, an actual stalker, like police involved and such like... Bloody awful!
> 
> Oh and I had a new one recently, Rams was gonna kill him deed for tryina mess with his bam!! So was my brother and my ex!
> 
> Hopefully it's all put to bed now though...
> 
> So is Kay ok? Was he just being a nob?


Cyber stalker, he was a bit forward not that we're like that mind you:whistling:, O tell us more about yours?


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> awww sorry to hear, i hate animals in pain! i can watch innocent ppl being butchered without bating an eyelid.....see sumin happen to a dog and im about greetin lol.


I'm the exact same Jani, I could do time if anyone ever hurt either of my bears. Actual time!

Hate to see someone or something defenceless in pain or endure any suffering... But thankfully she doesn;t seem to be in any pain and her mind is all there a bit more! I think that's the hardest part, cause her mind is still there but her body might be failing her. I'm gutted. Even just at the prospect of not having her.

I'm hoping for a miracle so cross all your fingers and toes for us!!

She's always been bulletproof, she's 10 now, and I've always hoped she'd live until she's 50!! But reality hits with an almighty bang!


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> I'm the exact same Jani, I could do time if anyone ever hurt either of my bears. Actual time!
> 
> Hate to see someone or something defenceless in pain or endure any suffering... But thankfully she doesn;t seem to be in any pain and her mind is all there a bit more! I think that's the hardest part, cause her mind is still there but her body might be failing her. I'm gutted. Even just at the prospect of not having her.
> 
> I'm hoping for a miracle so cross all your fingers and toes for us!!
> 
> She's always been bulletproof, she's 10 now, and I've always hoped she'd live until she's 50!! But reality hits with an almighty bang!


I have everything crossed for ya


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> Cyber stalker, he was a bit forward not that we're like that mind you:whistling:, O tell us more about yours?


Oh no, you lot aint stalkers.... Just direct straight to the point loud and proud pervs!! It's the only way to be!!

Well the latest one I can't really go into cause he's a copper....


----------



## dipdabs

Aww that's so sad about your pups  I feel bad now about shoving mine in the garden for pooing everywhere!

Hope everything goes ok!!

Yh I'm fine he was just a troll, in boxing me sh1t going in my journal then in here - he got banned


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> I have everything crossed for ya


Thanks pal 

Get your eyes, arms and legs crossed too please!! That'll be attractive! :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Kaywoodham said:


> Aww that's so sad about your pups  I feel bad now about shoving mine in the garden for pooing everywhere!
> 
> Hope everything goes ok!!
> 
> Yh I'm fine he was just a troll, in boxing me sh1t going in my journal then in here - he got banned


Oooooh! What a creep!! Well least he's banned then and you're ok 

Hey, my bears are my world but they're wee sh!ts too!! But I wouldn't have them any other way. Full of character and the cheek is rippin right out them!!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Oooooh! What a creep!! Well least he's banned then and you're ok
> 
> Hey, my bears are my world but they're wee sh!ts too!! But I wouldn't have them any other way. Full of character and the cheek is rippin right out them!!


I did jump to my teams defence w33bam... I abused him before he got banned :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Oh no, you lot aint stalkers.... Just direct straight to the point loud and proud pervs!! It's the only way to be!!
> 
> Well the latest one I can't really go into cause he's a copper....
> 
> But the first one, well, I was only young when I first noticed him. He'd appear when I'd be walking to friends houses or to school... Then I started working weekends when I was about 14 and he'd appear at my work. Just every now and then. He'd probably been watching un-noticed in between too...
> 
> Then when I was 16 I started working full time and he'd start coming into my work saying he was looking for a gift for his mum or aunt etc... At first I never twigged he was the same guy but it definitely was!
> 
> He'd follow me in his car and pass by me all the time...
> 
> Then one horrid day I was walking to a friends house in broad daylight and he passed by me in his car, a distinctive green polo saloon. I was walking towards an underpass... The only way I could get to where I was going... And yeah, you guessed it... He met me walking through the other end!!! Nasty!
> 
> Luckily I was always a feisty wee boot so I managed to fight him off, taking skin and blood as evidence... Straight to the cop shop (the only time I'd happily grass!) and got the bastard arrested!
> 
> Long and boring story after that but I've never seen him since so all is good


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> not kicked in yet....but pip in my right quaid aint to shabby lol


I love pip!... Knows my gear is in full effect, i jabbed a gram of sust and deca im my right glute last week and the pip was so bad it felt like i got bummed by a million mosquitos lol :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> I love pip!... Knows my gear is in full effect, i jabbed a gram of sust and deca im my right glute last week and the pip was so bad it felt like i got bummed by a million mosquitos lol :lol:


this is why I would pin in my quad cuz i sit on my @rss all day


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> I did jump to my teams defence w33bam... I abused him before he got banned :thumb:


Ahhhh glad to hear it Jayboy 

Christ you have had a busy weekend.... marrying my pal, abusing trolls.... :whistling: :001_tt2:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Ahhhh glad to hear it Jayboy
> 
> Christ you have had a busy weekend.... marrying my pal, abusing trolls.... :whistling: :001_tt2:


No comparing notes ok!!! :blush:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> I'm the exact same Jani, I could do time if anyone ever hurt either of my bears. Actual time!
> 
> Hate to see someone or something defenceless in pain or endure any suffering... But thankfully she doesn;t seem to be in any pain and her mind is all there a bit more! I think that's the hardest part, cause her mind is still there but her body might be failing her. I'm gutted. Even just at the prospect of not having her.
> 
> I'm hoping for a miracle so cross all your fingers and toes for us!!
> 
> She's always been bulletproof, she's 10 now, and I've always hoped she'd live until she's 50!! But reality hits with an almighty bang!


aye everythings crossed and iv also tied pleats in my pubes


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> No comparing notes ok!!! :blush:


Hahahahaaaa!!! Now lets be honest here Jay, I have no notes where Ser's talents are involved!! I have nothing on her!!

She's one of a kind. I could not compare.


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> I love pip!... Knows my gear is in full effect, i jabbed a gram of sust and deca im my right glute last week and the pip was so bad it felt like i got bummed by a million mosquitos lol :lol:


pmsl a gram in a oner! good effort. i enjoy a good pip also, but iv had a couple of REALLY bad ones,worst was first time i opened left glute site....couldnt sit/sleep for 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> aye everythings crossed and iv also tied pleats in my pubes


You have pubes??? Gadz, that's nasty!!!

Thanks pal, I appreciate the sentiment.... But go get a wax ya mokit boot!! :lol:


----------



## VeNuM

Kaywoodham said:


> Course u are baby  all of team taffy are, and team alpha, and... Is there any other teams? Why isn't there a scottish team?


Im Reprezentin team "lonewolfhanssolojamesbondsonamissionimpossible-in-a-batmanstyleewhatajoker-dontneednopackwannabeinmygang?Idoubtit"

Hows that?


----------



## dipdabs

Um what did u just say? I can't read it swaying on a bike lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> You have pubes??? Gadz, that's nasty!!!
> 
> Thanks pal, I appreciate the sentiment.... But go get a wax ya mokit boot!! :lol:


i do! altho they're very short and got a braw shape to them pmsl. obv u dont....ill need to re-evaluate how u look naked in my head now :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

VeNuM said:


> Im Reprezentin team "lone wolf,hans solo,james bonds on a mission impossible-in-a-batman stylee what a joker-dont need no pack wanna be in my gang?I doubt it"
> 
> Hows that?


TT translation = i want ur anus wrapped round ma boab


----------



## VeNuM

Kaywoodham said:


> Um what did u just say? I can't read it swaying on a bike lol


I said

Im Reprezentin team "lonewolfhanssolojamesbondsonamissionimpossibl e-in-a-batmanstyleewhatajoker-dontneednopackwannabeinmygang?Idoubtit"

Hows that?


----------



## VeNuM

JANIKvonD said:


> TT translation = i want ur anus wrapped round ma boab


like ...damn..you read Matrix?


----------



## JANIKvonD

VeNuM said:


> like ...damn..you read Matrix?


its my job to brother :cool2: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> TT translation = i want ur anus wrapped round ma boab


translate


----------



## VeNuM

JANIKvonD said:


> its my job to brother :cool2: :lol:


I thought it was just me.

This makes is brothers from other mothers but we never knew dis.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> translate


boab = c0ck/nob/penis


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai i thought id said boab/boaby enough on this forum that every1 knew what it was?

hard or saft.....im boaby daft


----------



## VeNuM

Jan

Ive got to tell you something....



What do you reckon?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> boab = c0ck/nob/penis


thought so just checking just incase i used it out of text :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

VeNuM said:


> Jan
> 
> Ive got to tell you something....
> 
> View attachment 98585
> 
> 
> What do you reckon?


yeh I agree now say sorry :nono:


----------



## JANIKvonD

VeNuM said:


> Jan
> 
> Ive got to tell you something....
> 
> View attachment 98585
> 
> 
> What do you reckon?


yeh ill meet u there later, no more than 4 digits this time though eh.....my pile was oozing for a week after last time


----------



## VeNuM

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh ill meet u there later, no more than 4 digits this time though eh.....my pile was oozing for a week after last time


Great

Make sure you..



:wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD

VeNuM said:


> Great
> 
> Make sure you..
> 
> View attachment 98586
> 
> 
> :wub:


yeh yeh ill try get all the dangles out before hand...fussy git x


----------



## Jay.32

Breaking news @Dai Jones @Keeks @PatWelsh

Asda have discontinued Quark!!!! I had the last 3 tubs!!!

shall we put a complaint in??

Just discovered the best way to mix quark with jelly... I did it all in my protein shaker!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Breaking news @Dai Jones @Keeks @PatWelsh
> 
> Asda have discontinued Quark!!!! I had the last 3 tubs!!!
> 
> shall we put a complaint in??
> 
> Just discovered the best way to mix quark with jelly... I did it all in my protein shaker!!!! :thumb:


bet half of it is stuck to the bottom yeh!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Breaking news @Dai Jones @Keeks @PatWelsh
> 
> Asda have discontinued Quark!!!! I had the last 3 tubs!!!
> 
> shall we put a complaint in??
> 
> Just discovered the best way to mix quark with jelly... *I did it all in my protein shaker*!!!! :thumb:


so did i


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Breaking news @Dai Jones @Keeks @PatWelsh
> 
> Asda have discontinued Quark!!!! I had the last 3 tubs!!!
> 
> shall we put a complaint in??
> 
> Just discovered the best way to mix quark with jelly... I did it all in my protein shaker!!!! :thumb:





JANIKvonD said:


> so did i


just use a wisk!!


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> bet half of it is stuck to the bottom yeh!!


it was as it goes lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> so did i


much easier Yan... and less chance of me spilling it, like I normally do :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> much easier Yan... and less chance of me spilling it, like I normally do :cursing:


how is the phone anyway?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> how is the phone anyway?


its ok dai... just the ring tone is very low.. so have to ring everyone back... when I miss there calls ha


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> its ok dai... just the ring tone is very low.. so have to ring everyone back... when I miss there calls ha


:laugh: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Boom


----------



## Jay.32

ordering mine tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

ill let ya know how they taste, just cant fukin decide which first lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> ill let ya know how they taste, just cant fukin decide which first lol


what you trying it with first?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> what you trying it with first?


in an unflavoured whey in water...used the banana, very nice


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> in an unflavoured whey in water...used the banana, very nice


how much do you have to use each time?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> how much do you have to use each time?


only used it once mate, it says 10 drops per serving and theres 100servings in the bottle (1000 drops) but my shake was HUGE so i had to use 25 drops and it was super bananaee


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> in an unflavoured whey in water...used the banana, very nice


I did hear you like a big banana :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I did hear you like a big banana :whistling:


fuk who doesnt mate :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Breaking news @Dai Jones @Keeks @PatWelsh
> 
> Asda have discontinued Quark!!!! I had the last 3 tubs!!!
> 
> shall we put a complaint in??
> 
> Just discovered the best way to mix quark with jelly... I did it all in my protein shaker!!!! :thumb:


WTF?!?!!??!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!!?!?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

What the hell are Asda playing at, depriving people of quark, thats Asda boycotted from now on! But, Asdas quark is a bit pants so its not as major as it seems, Morrisons and Sainsburys quarks the best so as long as they continue to sell it, all's ok! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Boom


Yay! If you add the toffee one to quark, its tastes like the toffee muller yoghurts, nom nom nom! Chocolates a bit weird in quark, banana and toffee togethers ace as well, bannoffe quark :drool:

The strawberry and raspberry are good too, get those on your next order.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Yay! If you add the toffee one to quark, its tastes like the toffee muller yoghurts, nom nom nom! Chocolates a bit weird in quark, banana and toffee togethers ace as well, bannoffe quark :drool:
> 
> The strawberry and raspberry are good too, get those on your next order.


Cheers keeks ! Honestly can't wait to start experimenting!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers keeks ! Honestly can't wait to start experimenting!


I tell you, the world of quark is seriously like a whole new world! I also, use the vanilla drops if Im doing a quark pudding, like the one that you microwave or the bread & butter one, just adds a little bit more flavour. :thumb:

And cheers for quark reps!


----------



## Tommy10

Good evening all , busy busy day for me , celebrity juice then bed , catch you tomorrow x


----------



## lxm

Tommy dont do it... celeb juice... :ban:


----------



## Tommy10

lxm said:


> Tommy dont do it... celeb juice... :ban:


I used to hate it but I love it now !


----------



## lxm

give keith a kick in the fanny for me!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm at work. Bored. But have a free glass of champers


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> I used to hate it but I love it now !


celeb juice is brilliant.. so funny


----------



## Patsy

Morning all hows things since i was gone? Btw i didnt know the new series of celeb juice was back on?


----------



## Jay.32

Bora da


----------



## Dai Jones

Who's going to rub my belly I feel sick as dog, morning TT


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Who's going to rub my belly I feel sick as dog, morning TT


Cant you wake Kay up or was it a heavy night on the town for her?


----------



## dipdabs

Got to sleep at 5am and now I'm awake. It's not good. Dai gorgeous sexy baby I'd rub your belly if I could xxxxxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning fellow weilders of the meat sword.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Who's going to rub my *bellend* I feel sick as dog, morning TT


me!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Got to sleep at 5am and now I'm awake. It's not good. Dai gorgeous sexy baby I'd rub one out over your belly if I could, cant you pm Tommy?
> 
> xxxxxx


Fixed :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Bora butts


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Bora butts


you aint boring my butt... its to early for that :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Got to sleep at 5am and now I'm awake. It's not good. Dai gorgeous sexy baby I'd rub your belly if I could xxxxxx


O thank you :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> me!


good lad


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> you aint boring my butt... its to early for that :laugh:


Isn't borra hello on welsh ?


----------



## Patsy

Just posted this in my journal. Can any of you guess what it is?


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Just posted this in my journal. Can any of you guess what it is?
> 
> View attachment 98710


Kays vibrator :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Isn't borra hello on welsh ?


yeah, nevermind Tommy... jokes are wasted on you lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Kays vibrator :tongue:


Fpmsl!!!! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Isn't borra hello on welsh ?


No mate. Helo or hylo is hello in Welsh 

Dw i'n dy garu di x


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> Just posted this in my journal. Can any of you guess what it is?
> 
> View attachment 98710


a steamer?

not this kind










or this..


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> a steamer?


Close


----------



## Jay.32

Got to get one of these


----------



## Jay.32

egg poacher?


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> Close


egg poacher?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay! delet ur coment


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> a steamer?
> 
> not this kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this..


i actually think i know her


----------



## Patsy

Its an egg boiler, cooks 8 eggs in under 10 mins without fcuking around on the gas oven for ages!

Fcuking brilliant idea it is! Picked it up on amazon for a tenner!!! Bargain


----------



## dipdabs

Jay just cos I told u I got a love egg u don't have to tell everyone!!

Pat do u have to wash it? I'm a big fan of not having to wash things which is why I love my microwave steam bags.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay just cos I told u I got a love egg u don't have to tell everyone!!
> 
> Pat do u have to wash it? I'm a big fan of not having to wash things which is why I love my microwave steam bags.


drity b!tch


----------



## dipdabs

Never said I wasn't lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Never said I wasn't lol


 :blush: :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay just cos I told u I got a love egg u don't have to tell everyone!!
> 
> Pat do u have to wash it? I'm a big fan of not having to wash things which is why I love my microwave steam bags.


I hope you wash your foof :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I hope you wash your foof :lol:


If the occasion ever actually arises wherei have to, then I do


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Keeks @Dai Jones

rasberry quark jelly has set......and it is FUKING BEAUTIFULL!!!! honestly its like rasberry moose/jelly goop, amazballs


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> @Keeks @Dai Jones
> 
> rasberry quark jelly has set......and it is FUKING BEAUTIFULL!!!! honestly its like rasberry moose/jelly goop, amazballs


oh and can i count this into fluid intake? cos theres like 1.5 ltr of water in this lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> @Keeks @Dai Jones
> 
> rasberry quark jelly has set......and it is FUKING BEAUTIFULL!!!! honestly its like rasberry moose/jelly goop, amazballs


just eating mine now


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> @Keeks @Dai Jones
> 
> rasberry quark jelly has set......and it is FUKING BEAUTIFULL!!!! honestly its like rasberry moose/jelly goop, amazballs


 :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> just eating mine now


me too, its hard to eat 1.5ltr of water lol


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay just cos I told u I got a love egg u don't have to tell everyone!!
> 
> Pat do u have to wash it? I'm a big fan of not having to wash things which is why I love my microwave steam bags.


No kay its only steam


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> If the occasion ever actually arises wherei have to, then I do


Whens that? On sundays for church?!! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> @Keeks @Dai Jones
> 
> rasberry quark jelly has set......and it is FUKING BEAUTIFULL!!!! honestly its like rasberry moose/jelly goop, amazballs


Oi wtf are ya thanking them for thats uncle Patsy's invention pmsl!!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Oi wtf are ya thanking them for thats uncle Patsy's invention pmsl!!! :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> Oi wtf are ya thanking them for thats uncle Patsy's invention pmsl!!! :lol:


ill thank u later babe  x


----------



## Patsy

Well im sat here having a lil TT proud moment all by myslef.. I just realised its been 8 weeks since i quit alcohol and other substance related issues, honest now id never of thought it was possible to regain some sort of self control of my life, seriously thank god for bb'ing


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Well im sat here having a lil TT proud moment all by myslef.. I just realised its been 8 weeks since i quit alcohol and other substance related issues, honest now id never of thought it was possible to regain some sort of self control of my life, seriously thank god for bb'ing


your welcome glad I could help


----------



## dipdabs

Well done pat! That's amazing u should feel proud!!!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> your welcome glad I could help


Mate like i said You, Jay and our journals have worked wonders lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> Well im sat here having a lil TT proud moment all by myslef.. I just realised its been 8 weeks *since i quit alcohol and other substance* related issues, honest now id never of thought it was possible to regain some sort of self control of my life, seriously thank god for bb'ing


u silly boy. lol o.j buddy....proud o ya :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Well done pat! That's amazing u should feel proud!!!


Feels fresher and have never looked leaner/stronger so goes to show kids.. Alcohol is a no no!!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:



> Mate like i said You, Jay and our journals have worked wonders lol


I was taking the micky  you have done this on your own with a little!! bit of help from us so well done mate


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> u just went down on my list have some negs you cnut


Fixed


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> bottled it with my puney negs


fixed


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Well im sat here having a lil TT proud moment all by myslef.. I just realised its been 8 weeks since i quit alcohol and other substance related issues, honest now id never of thought it was possible to regain some sort of self control of my life, seriously thank god for bb'ing


Pats I will pick you up at 8pm I got 3 big bags of coke!!! 2 grams of base, and 3 crates of stella..

We will have fun tonight brother :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Pats I will pick you up at 8pm I got 3 big bags of coke!!! 2 grams of base, and 3 crates of stella..
> 
> We will have fun tonight brother :beer:


on my way


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> on my way


I cant pick you up aswell, your in scotland for fcksake...

Hang on @Ser lives in scotland too... :tongue: on my way yan :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I cant pick you up aswell, your in scotland for fcksake...
> 
> Hang on @Ser lives in scotland too... :tongue: on my way yan :thumbup1:


ill pick ser up and meet ya halfway,


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> ill pick ser up and meet ya halfway,


good man... be careful driving with my wife.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> good man... be careful driving with my wife.


ill leave her at half strength so u can handle her bud :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

Errrrr @Ser is here with me.... This is my weekend with her.... Bri is behind the couch watching and touching himself furiously!!! Rams is holding the camera steady.... He's the human tripod...

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Errrrr @Ser is here with me.... This is my weekend with her.... Bri is behind the couch watching and touching himself furiously!!! Rams is holding the camera steady.... He's the human tripod...
> 
> :lol:


fuk ill bring the transit then


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk ill bring the transit then


You planning a SerNap???? I'm sure if you ask her nicely she'll go.... Although I hear extreme force is favoured!

But I warn you now, she'll break you like a breadstick! She's a feisty girl is our Ser


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> You planning a SerNap???? I'm sure if you ask her nicely she'll go.... *Although I hear extreme force is favoured*!
> 
> But I warn you now, she'll break you like a breadstick! She's a feisty girl is our Ser


*runs to bog for ham shank* actually the transit was so you'd all fit?


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> *runs to bog for ham shank* actually the transit was so you'd all fit?


Brings a new definition to the traditional Scottish MEAT wagon!!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Brings a new definition to the traditional Scottish MEAT wagon!!! :lol:


aye n uv seen plenty o both :tongue:


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> aye n uv seen plenty o both :tongue:


PMSL!!!

I'm a wee quee'it lassie me. I've no been liftit fir years!! In fact I got out of 3 points and a 60 buck fine a few months ago down in Ayr cause he asked for my number... I gave him a duff number and got on my merry way!! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

@Jay.32 fancy coming pork swording tonight down Cwmcarn forest drive fella?!! one of the boys just told me they are all back dogging down there fcuking result lol!!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh why do I have to work tonight ^^^^^ I want to come!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh why do I have to work tonight ^^^^^ I want to come!


More the merrier! makesure you wear ya team taffy thsirt to avoid those awkward moments pmsl!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> PMSL!!!
> 
> I'm a wee quee'it lassie me. I've no been liftit fir years!! In fact I got out of 3 points and a 60 buck fine a few months ago down in Ayr cause he asked for his hole... I gave him my fud...wiped my face and got on my merry way!! :lol:


^ what really happened


----------



## dipdabs

Omg I took my boy into the reptile shop earlier and the guy working in there was speaking to me a lot being really nice... Just had a mag on Facebook off him and turns out it was the same guy I took the absolute p1ss out of on there the other week for basically fb stalking me hahahaha


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> More the merrier! makesure you wear ya team taffy thsirt to avoid those awkward moments pmsl!! :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Well im sat here having a lil TT proud moment all by myslef.. I just realised its been 8 weeks since i quit alcohol and other substance related issues, honest now id never of thought it was possible to regain some sort of self control of my life, seriously thank god for bb'ing


congrats buddy, i have to say that it feels great having a clear head every day, think a hangover would kill me :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Have a good night TT xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lxm

everyone okay ? quiet and slow on ere tonight.... Kay enjoy work.. dont do anything I wouldnt!!  Tommy.. you sorted out men trouble yet ? you out this weekend or keeping good ? Weebam... You do realise the cop wouldnt have given you the endorsable/non endorsable... if he was on his own............ :whistling: looks like he got lucky...


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Kays vibrator :tongue:


It boils eggs


----------



## Tommy10

lxm said:


> everyone okay ? quiet and slow on ere tonight.... Kay enjoy work.. dont do anything I wouldnt!!  Tommy.. you sorted out men trouble yet ? you out this weekend or keeping good ? Weebam... You do realise the cop wouldnt have given you the endorsable/non endorsable... if he was on his own............ :whistling: looks like he got lucky...


Yup cut off all contact


----------



## powerhousepeter

Good to see the welsh thread going strong!!


----------



## dipdabs

Good night in work isn't looking likely! Dead once again!!


----------



## dipdabs

Oh and I'm fukin fuming and freezing my t1ts off!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

OMG it's -2 up here !!! This is the test now walking to the gym soon Brrrrrr


----------



## Keeks

Morning all!  Freezing here too, but I prefer this to rain! And also, adds to the Christmasy feeling that I've got at the moment!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning all!  Freezing here too, but I prefer this to rain! And also, adds to the Christmasy feeling that I've got at the moment!


Morning keeks, morning TT fcukers


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Morning keeks, morning TT fcukers


Morning Dai! You feeling Christmasy??? :thumb: Its been snowing in some places around the country, its nearly CHRISTMAS!! :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Morning Dai! You feeling Christmasy??? :thumb: Its been snowing in some places around the country, its nearly CHRISTMAS!! :bounce:


We turned my shop to Christmas on Thursday , looks amazing !! And we've been mobed with people buying Xmas presents .... www.loccitane.co.uk


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> We turned my shop to Christmas on Thursday , looks amazing !! And we've been mobed with people buying Xmas presents .... www.loccitane.co.uk


Wow, bet its looks ace. I love shops all done up for Christmas, they just feel so Christmasy, even though we're a few months away, getting so excited for it now. Yeah I bet, organsied people buying presents already, thats one thing Im not usually organised with.

Off to check out the website now!


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Yup cut off all contact


Sometimes mate distance is the key to getting over someone, been there myself mate its a horrible feeling but needs to be done for ones sanity


----------



## Patsy

Its freezing here, nice cuppa coffee, 4 poached eggs on granary toast and 200 crunches and now im awake lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning Dai! You feeling Christmasy??? :thumb: Its been snowing in some places around the country, its nearly CHRISTMAS!! :bounce:


It does feel like xmas cuz it feckin cold


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning lovers! Girls and wife off to skating lessons, me and the little man chilling watching walking dead season 3....braw


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning lovers! Girls and wife off to skating lessons, me and the little man chilling watching walking dead season 3....braw


me and my boy are playing mario cart


----------



## lxm

edit due to probably being weird/creepish... da faq.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> me and my boy are playing mario cart


Aww man that's a brilliant game!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> edit due to probably being weird/creepish... da faq.


What did u change ur post for ya creepy cvnt lol? No 3way with ur mate and tommy after dinner anymore? PMSL x


----------



## W33BAM

lxm said:


> Weebam... You do realise the cop wouldnt have given you the endorsable/non endorsable... if he was on his own............ :whistling: looks like he got lucky...


Aye, I am aware of this!!! But at the time I was taking NO chances seen as I was sitting on 11 points and had had a few lucky escapes in the weeks leading up to that....And I was waiting on 3 coming off so I could get 3 back on!! I gave him a duff number, he caught me out, probably mortified him, he let me go, I drove off, no harm done!!


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh and I'm fukin fuming and freezing my t1ts off!!!!!!


I would have thought that made for better earning's  That or people bring in diamonds that need cutting.


----------



## Patsy

What a lovely day here in Cardiff, whats it like where you all are? Down Cardiff bay and its freezing but suns beaming!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> What a lovely day here in Cardiff, whats it like where you all are? Down Cardiff bay and its freezing but suns beaming!


Yeh same here sunny but fresh


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Christmas time, mistletoe and wine, children singing Christian rhymes, with logs and the fire and gifts on the tree.............


And lots of Christmas food..........eaten by me :drool:


----------



## Guest

PatWelsh said:


> What a lovely day here in Cardiff, whats it like where you all are? Down Cardiff bay and its freezing but suns beaming!


Every time I go down to the bay, all I can think about doing is fishing off the wall out to sea.  I like the walk around from the barrage to the norwegian church.


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, just up bright and early for my am cardio fasted. Hows everyones weekend been so far? Bloody cold aint it!

Btw Jay just wanted me to post what he's been upto all weekend... She's a keeper imo lol :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Morning all, just up bright and early for my am cardio fasted. Hows everyones weekend been so far? Bloody cold aint it!
> 
> Btw Jay just wanted me to post what he's been upto all weekend... She's a keeper imo lol :lol:
> 
> View attachment 98837


Morning dude


----------



## mal

bore da guys,off too rugby soon,have a nice day!


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Wow, bet its looks ace. I love shops all done up for Christmas, they just feel so Christmasy, even though we're a few months away, getting so excited for it now. Yeah I bet, organsied people buying presents already, thats one thing Im not usually organised with.
> 
> Off to check out the website now!


There's a store in st David's .... Morning all ... Hot a busy afternoon ahead interviewing 7 people back to back from 12... Wee lie in will do gym tonight


----------



## Patsy

Just picked up a steamer from argos £20 best thing i bought for cooking! Im like a child with a new toy lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning sex kittens. More photographers today for the kids pics  every1 remember to turn there clocks back


----------



## Patsy

So how is everyone? All quiet today here!


----------



## dipdabs

How cute lol

Sparko after he shovelled down a Krispy Kreme


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> So how is everyone? All quiet today here!


Good thanks pat how are u?


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Good thanks pat how are u?


Hey miss WoodyBum hows you this afternoon? Busy at work this weekend Kay? All good here thanks


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Hey miss WoodyBum hows you this afternoon? Busy at work this weekend Kay? All good here thanks


I'm good we are munching watching some film called real steel about robots that box.

No was dead once again unfortunately  bring on the rugby!

How's it going with your lady friend?


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm good we are munching watching some film called real steel about robots that box.
> 
> No was dead once again unfortunately  bring on the rugby!
> 
> How's it going with your lady friend?


Oh sounds like my thing lol!

You will make your loss of earnings back then Kay no problem 

Yeah all good so far thanks, and you hows the love life scene?


----------



## Guest

Went up McArthur Glen today, saw 100's of people doing their Xmas shopping, making me realise, it's still October.


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Oh sounds like my thing lol!
> 
> You will make your loss of earnings back then Kay no problem
> 
> Yeah all good so far thanks, and you hows the love life scene?


I've had McDonald's, Krispy kremes, chocolate, a big pot of microwave macaroni cheese which was surprisingly very nice. We might have pizza for tea. Then I have this 



I've not really lost anything but haven't made much either. Still done better than some girls so can't complain.

Umm not much happening in my love life to be honest.. This n that.. Nobody loves me tho, boohoo lolll


----------



## Guest

Stay single Kay, it's easier, and no headaches.

And you don't meet mental people who look normal.


----------



## Ash1981

I have to agree with that to be honest


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> Stay single Kay, it's easier, and no headaches.
> 
> And you don't meet mental people who look normal.


Hmmm if I met someone right for me I would just go with it see what happens. I get lonely and that be nice to have someone. But I'm not desperate so I wouldn't go with just anyone, if I did a few weeks in they'd wind the fuk outa me lol


----------



## powerhousepeter

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm if I met someone right for me I would just go with it see what happens. I get lonely and that be nice to have someone. But I'm not desperate so I wouldn't go with just anyone, if I did a few weeks in they'd wind the fuk outa me lol


yeah thats the best way to be, nightmare time with my ex, put me off a bit, for a couple years, started seeing a friend ive known for a few years, took it steady n now a year on im the happiest ive ever been, could do with out her now


----------



## dipdabs

U could or couldn't? Lol

The only time it bothers me a bit is special occasions, Xmas, birthdays etc. everyone seems to have family friends, partners that come together and do stuff and I just don't. Lonely times for me


----------



## dipdabs

I think I love Hugh jackman at the mo anyway


----------



## powerhousepeter

Kaywoodham said:


> U could or couldn't? Lol
> 
> The only time it bothers me a bit is special occasions, Xmas, birthdays etc. everyone seems to have family friends, partners that come together and do stuff and I just don't. Lonely times for me


lol didnt notice that, ment to put couldnt.....honest


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all...

How was your weekend?? I had a busy one working, then when I got home, decorated the kitchen with Halloween stuff for the kids... I was like a big kid really :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

I like the kitchen


----------



## Jay.32

cheers Dai.


----------



## JANIKvonD

same here mate, kitchens smert....she's wanting the red version of that so thats my next job lol.

i decorated had a halloween party in the house at the w.e then done a few pumkins yest with the kids.


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> How was your weekend?? I had a busy one working, then when I got home, decorated the kitchen with Halloween stuff for the kids... I was like a big kid really :lol:
> 
> View attachment 98951
> View attachment 98959
> View attachment 98958
> View attachment 98957
> View attachment 98956
> View attachment 98955
> View attachment 98954
> View attachment 98953
> View attachment 98952
> View attachment 98960


Tidy butt. Funny enough i was gonna call over the weekend for a cuppa


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Tidy butt. Funny enough i was gonna call over the weekend for a cuppa


you could of helped me with this lot


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I like the kitchen


its good having a big open plan kitchen... coz we can stay out there... and the kids can go in the living room and leave us alone lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> its good having a big open plan kitchen... coz we can stay out there... and the kids can go in the living room and leave us alone lol


wish I had that, couldn't swing a cat in ours


----------



## JANIKvonD

can see rite into my kitchen from my living room so im gonna make the ground floor of the house all open plan


----------



## Tommy10

Morning all , I'm pooped busy busy week last week and heading to London early doors on Wednesday for a 1 hour meeting ! Day off on couch watching TV and chilling for a bit ....


----------



## Jay.32

Morning tommy


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## dipdabs

Helloooo 

It's half term and We are having our first lazy morning we've had in weeks. Both in our pyjamas and I haven't stopped falling back to sleep  I've got loads to do though and I might be in work again tonight plus I need to start eating my meals so time to get up!!

What have u all got planned for today?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Helloooo
> 
> It's half term and We are having our first lazy morning we've had in weeks. Both in our pyjamas and I haven't stopped falling back to sleep  I've got loads to do though and I might be in work again tonight plus I need to start eating my meals so time to get up!!
> 
> What have u all got planned for today?


well i am trying to get my top abs back which I found at the weekend after 10yrs but then lost them due to carbs on sunday :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> well i am trying to get my top abs back which I found at the weekend after 10yrs but then lost them due to carbs on sunday :laugh:


I looked 6 months pregnant last night after all my food lol. Now this morning I feel like a skeleton, I need food to fill me back out lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I looked 6 months pregnant last night after all my food lol. Now this morning I feel like a skeleton, I need food to fill me back out lol


alright for some


----------



## W33BAM

S'hapnin Bitchezzzzzzz?????

Morning!!


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> S'hapnin Bitchezzzzzzz?????
> 
> Morning!!


Morning but I do not resemble that remark


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> S'hapnin Bitchezzzzzzz?????
> 
> Morning!!


 morning w33bs. Good weekend?


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> Morning but I do not resemble that remark


Ha!!! That's debatable!!!! :whistling: :lol:

How are ya on this fine BALTIC day??


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> morning w33bs. Good weekend?


Hi divorceeeeee, yeah I had a quiet one.

Hows you???


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Ha!!! That's debatable!!!! :whistling: :lol:
> 
> How are ya on this fine BALTIC day??


:laugh:....I'm good


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Hi divorceeeeee, yeah I had a quiet one.
> 
> Hows you???


glad to be back at work for a rest... kids have warn me out with Halloween stuff... :yawn:


----------



## dipdabs

Ah I feel really bad. Jack keeps asking for his daddy recently, obviously because of starting school but this morning has decided he's going to keep crying about it and I just snapped at him and told him his daddy isn't very nice and I'm the only one that will look after him  I shouldn't of snapped at him and said that


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I feel really bad. Jack keeps asking for his daddy recently, obviously because of starting school but this morning has decided he's going to keep crying about it and I just snapped at him and told him his daddy isn't very nice and I'm the only one that will look after him  I shouldn't of snapped at him and said that


O dear, just remember if he is just like my 3yr old he has the attention of a fish and will soon forget it


----------



## dipdabs

It just makes me so angry that that man gets cried about by such a special little boy and doesnt deserve a single thought!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I feel really bad. Jack keeps asking for his daddy recently, obviously because of starting school but this morning has decided he's going to keep crying about it and I just snapped at him and told him his daddy isn't very nice and I'm the only one that will look after him  I shouldn't of snapped at him and said that


damn this struck a nerve with me....must be hard having to hear him say that mate. dunno what id do without my babys, scary thought tbh.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> It just makes me so angry that that man gets cried about by such a special little boy and doesnt deserve a single thought!


a friend of mine she has the same with her little boy of 4 he wants his dad and he turned into a right d!ck, it just the way kids are the don't under stand and see the fualts and nastyness of a person


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> damn this struck a nerve with me....must be hard having to hear him say that mate. dunno what id do without my babys, scary thought tbh.


x2


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> a friend of mine she has the same with her little boy of 4 he wants his dad and he turned into a right d!ck, it just the way kids are the don't under stand and see the fualts and nastyness of a person


the worse things about kids is now they know it hurts there mum/dad....they'll resort to that when they dont get there way! little erseholes lol


----------



## dipdabs

I'm waiting for the day he tries walking back into his life, think I quite possibly will try to kill him! After I've put up with this stuff and worked my ass off to give him a good happy life I don't see why men should be allowed to do that, just suddenly decide when they have a child and when they don't!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm waiting for the day he tries walking back into his life, think I quite possibly will try to kill him! After I've put up with this stuff and worked my ass off to give him a good happy life I don't see why men should be allowed to do that, just suddenly decide when they have a child and when they don't!


well as you and everyone else knows every kid loves their mum no matter what so don't forget that.

P.S

Any problems I'm sure us lads can help :devil2:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm waiting for the day he tries walking back into his life, think I quite possibly will try to kill him! After I've put up with this stuff and worked my ass off to give him a good happy life I don't see why men should be allowed to do that, just suddenly decide when they have a child and when they don't!


thats men for ya tho 

i had them more than her when we split for just over a year (recently)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> *well as you and everyone else knows every kid loves their mum no matter what so don't forget that.*
> 
> P.S
> 
> Any problems I'm sure us lads can help :devil2:


damn i forgot i had a mum.....not spoke in about a year lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Dai Jones said:


> well as you and everyone else knows every kid loves their mum no matter what so don't forget that.
> 
> P.S
> 
> Any problems I'm sure us lads can help :devil2:





JANIKvonD said:


> damn i forgot i had a mum.....not spoke in about a year lol


O dear my badops:


----------



## dipdabs

U know what worries me is if when I get older and want more kids what if I had a kid with them and they done exactly the same thing? I'd be a single mum then with 2 kids from 2 different dads who didn't want to know. It's a scary thought!


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> O dear my badops:


I haven't spoken to mine in a while either lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> U know what worries me is if when I get older and want more kids what if I had a kid with them and they done exactly the same thing? I'd be a single mum then with 2 kids from 2 different dads who didn't want to know. It's a scary thought!


fuk move up here....thats the normal 16yo's lifestyle tbh lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I haven't spoken to mine in a while either lol


sorry guys


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> O dear my badops:


no worries dai.....iv got enought on my plate to be gettin on with instead of fannying about with other ppl's p!sh as well lol,


----------



## Jay.32

familys are hard work guys..


----------



## Jay.32

On weekend we dicovered my youngest got nits from nursery!!! poor little thing was scratching like mad.. we put the stuff on from the chemist, so hopefully she ok now..

I had to really check my eyebrows to make sure I didnt catch any...


----------



## dipdabs

Your eyebrows lolollll. Bless her nits are so horrible I use to constantly get them at school.

I have a new pet

Isn't it cute!

Although what did jack just say... He wants his daddy snail... Hmmm!!


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> damn i forgot i had a mum.....not spoke in about a year lol


Sh!t, me too!! I'm nearing 9 years though!! :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> fuk move up here....thats the normal 16yo's lifestyle tbh lol


I beG your egg you!!! I'm probably the oldest childless bam up here!!! But aye, it's pretty standard these days!

I see lots of families with step brothers and sisters - no biggie, not a bad thing either! 

I have 1 brother, he's older, and he doesn't have kids either... Maybe ma maw n da have given us the FEAR OF GOD in case we turn out like them!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Sh!t, me too!! I'm nearing 9 years though!! :lol:
> 
> I beG your egg you!!! I'm probably the oldest childless bam up here!!! But aye, it's pretty standard these days!
> 
> I see lots of families with step brothers and sisters - no biggie, not a bad thing either!
> 
> I have 1 brother, he's older, and he doesn't have kids either... Maybe ma maw n da have given us the FEAR OF GOD in case we turn out like them!!! :lol: :lol:


Havent spoke to my mum or sister in 4 years... lost my old man to cancer in 2004.. so I dont really have any family anymore except for my kids..


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> On weekend we dicovered my youngest got nits from nursery!!! poor little thing was scratching like mad.. we put the stuff on from the chemist, so hopefully she ok now..
> 
> I had to really check my eyebrows to make sure I didnt catch any...


I've never had nits.... I somehow managed to avoid getting them at school.... But I gotta say, as much as I know they're not a dirty thing or anything, I am SOOOOOO AFFRAID of getting them!!! With having hair doon to ma erse they'd have a proper rave on me!!!! I hate having an itchy head! Genuinely makes my stomach churn!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> I've never had nits.... I somehow managed to avoid getting them at school.... But I gotta say, as much as I know they're not a dirty thing or anything, I am SOOOOOO AFFRAID of getting them!!! With having hair doon to ma erse they'd have a proper rave on me!!!! I hate having an itchy head! Genuinely makes my stomach churn!


They would have to have fleece jackets if they lived on my head :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Havent spoke to my mum or sister in 4 years... lost my old man to cancer in 2004.. so I dont really have any family anymore except for my kids..


Well looks like we have more than just our mutual love for Rams and Ser in common then!! I aint spoken to my father since I was young and my mother, well she's a fud!

I keep in touch with some family (got a huge family - 40 first cousins, mostly older than me, most have kids my age too) on facebook etc but I keep them at arms length.

Literally the only family I bother with is my big Bro who I'm really close with and my wee papa. Lost my nana in 2010. But even at that, I avoided contact with them for years when I moved away in 2005.

My bears and my friends are my family. I chose them. They chose me


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Well looks like we have more than just our mutual love for Rams and Ser in common then!! I aint spoken to my father since I was young and my mother, well she's a fud!
> 
> I keep in touch with some family (got a huge family - 40 first cousins, mostly older than me, most have kids my age too) on facebook etc but I keep them at arms length.
> 
> Literally the only family I bother with is my big Bro who I'm really close with and my wee papa. Lost my nana in 2010. But even at that, I avoided contact with them for years when I moved away in 2005.
> 
> My bears and my friends are my family. I chose them. They chose me


The one I really miss, is my old man.. we were more like best friends than father and son. What ever problems I had would seem like nothing after a chat with him.

Still miss hime every day even after 8 years..

But we get used to it w33bam x


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> The one I really miss, is my old man.. we were more like best friends than father and son. What ever problems I had would seem like nothing after a chat with him.
> 
> Still miss hime every day even after 8 years..
> 
> But we get used to it w33bam x


Awww Jay boy, I'm sorry to hear that.

See I had the kind of relationship with my mum. We were best pals, we shared everything, had a respect for each other.... We laughed, we cried, we talked, we argued, we shopped, we loved, we shared etc etc..... But some people change. I made the best decision to walk away.

Sorry you lost your old boy  Just make sure you strive to match him for your kids  Hugs x


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Sh!t, me too!! I'm nearing 9 years though!! :lol:
> 
> I beG your egg you!!! I'm probably the oldest childless bam up here!!! But aye, it's pretty standard these days!
> 
> I see lots of families with step brothers and sisters - no biggie, not a bad thing either!
> 
> I have 1 brother, he's older, and he doesn't have kids either... Maybe ma maw n da have given us the FEAR OF GOD in case we turn out like them!!! :lol: :lol:


see how much we have in comon.....fancy a sheg? :lol:

aye my mothers a bit of a fruiter like. close with my grand parents tho and the mrs side are all close as fuk so plenty family for the kids to rely on....grow up with.


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> I've never had nits.... I somehow managed to avoid getting them at school.... But I gotta say, as much as I know they're not a dirty thing or anything, I am SOOOOOO AFFRAID of getting them!!! With having hair doon to ma erse they'd have a proper rave on me!!!! I hate having an itchy head! Genuinely makes my stomach churn!


clean ur hair and ud get thum ya mink


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Awww Jay boy, I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> See I had the kind of relationship with my mum. We were best pals, we shared everything, had a respect for each other.... We laughed, we cried, we talked, we argued, we shopped, we loved, we shared etc etc..... But some people change. I made the best decision to walk away.
> 
> Sorry you lost your old boy  *Just make sure you strive to match him for your kids :*) Hugs x


Thats exactly what Im trying to do.. my son is 18 now, and as he is getting older, we are developing the same relationship I had with my dad.. :thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> see how much we have in comon.....fancy a sheg? :lol:
> 
> aye my mothers a bit of a fruiter like. close with my grand parents tho and the mrs side are all close as fuk so plenty family for the kids to rely on....grow up with.


Hahahahaaaa!! Aye, nae tother abaw!! I'll check when the big man will be away....!! haha!!

Aye, a family is what you make it... You can't chose the blood relatives but you can chose who you consider to be family in your life.... I chose wisely!!


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> clean ur hair and ud get thum ya mink


Fcuk off you ya mokit boot!!



Jay.32 said:


> Thats exactly what Im trying to do.. my son is 18 now, and as he is getting older, we are developing the same relationship I had with my dad.. :thumbup1:


Good for you Jay, good for you. See your years of being cyber married to me have served you well!! I'm taking the credit here!!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

anyway ya bunch o depressing cvnts, whats for dinner (by dinner i mean lunch)


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Fcuk off you ya mokit boot!!
> 
> Good for you Jay, good for you. See your years of being cyber married to me have served you well!! I'm taking the credit here!!! :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Sorry everyone!!! I got a bit emotional :laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

Acht thats alright Jay, I'm having the mother of all emotional weeks..... I feel like I've just started PCT!!! :lol:

I could stab you to bits then cradle you crying until the cops got here!!!


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> anyway ya bunch o depressing cvnts, whats for dinner (by dinner i mean lunch)


Fcuk it. I'm having 2 slice of french toast (eggy bread to you weird Engerlish and Welshish! :lol: )

But I'm sippin a pro ms mrp right now so I'm balancing it out a bit!!!

What you havin????


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> *Fcuk it*. I'm having 2 slice of french toast (eggy bread to you weird Engerlish and Welshish! :lol: )
> 
> But I'm sippin a pro ms mrp right now so I'm balancing it out a bit!!!
> 
> What you havin????


it started so well too.. lol

i cant be fuked cookin so a 100g whey in water with some flavdrops & a handfull of mixed nuts. exciting times


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Acht thats alright Jay, I'm having the mother of all emotional weeks..... I feel like I've just started PCT!!! :lol:
> 
> I could stab you to bits then cradle you crying until the cops got here!!!


fckin hell thats scarey... remind me no to visit you when I go to scotland.. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Fcuk it. I'm having 2 slice of french toast (eggy bread to you weird Engerlish and Welshish! :lol: )
> 
> But I'm sippin a pro ms mrp right now so I'm balancing it out a bit!!!
> 
> What you havin????


Just had to home made egg & salad cream sarnies 4 eggs..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Just had to home made egg & salad cream sarnies 4 eggs..


wtf's a home made egg?! pmsl u never shat it out?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> wtf's a home made egg?! pmsl u never shat it out?


meaning not a pre made sandwhich from the shop you numpty:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

q



JANIKvonD said:


> it started so well too.. lol
> 
> i cant be fuked cookin so a 100g whey in water with some flavdrops & a handfull of mixed nuts. exciting times


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

So whats these flavdrops??? What've I been missin???



Jay.32 said:


> fckin hell thats scarey... remind me no to visit you when I go to scotland.. :lol:


You're visiting????????????? :bounce:

I mean I know you have bizniz with Teeny Sareeeeny but, you boody better come say Hi to your ex wifey!!!


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> wtf's a home made egg?! pmsl u never shat it out?


He means NO WAN FAE GREGGS ya thick [email protected]!!!

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> q
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So whats these flavdrops??? What've I been missin???
> 
> You're visiting????????????? :bounce:
> 
> I mean I know you have bizniz with Teeny Sareeeeny but, you boody better come say Hi to your ex wifey!!!


100servings in a bottle

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/flavdrops_liquid_flavouring


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> He means NO WAN FAE GREGGS ya thick [email protected]!!!
> 
> :lol:


dinna u EVER let me catch u buying anything out greggs other than steak bakes & yumyums!!


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> wtf's a home made egg?! pmsl u never shat it out?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> dinna u EVER let me catch u buying anything out greggs other than steak bakes & yumyums!!


I am fond of a choccy and cream donut!!!!

And control yersel you, nay crude jokes please ya munter!!!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> I am fond of a choccy and cream donut!!!!
> 
> And control yersel you, nay crude jokes please ya munter!!!! :lol:


hahaha, know me all too well already pal


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> q
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So whats these flavdrops??? What've I been missin???
> 
> You're visiting????????????? :bounce:
> 
> I mean I know you have bizniz with Teeny Sareeeeny but, you boody better come say Hi to your ex wifey!!!


Im sure me and @Ser can pop to see you when Im up :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

In other news.....

When will this wee boot realise she's not alowed on the furniture!!! Every day this month she's been caught on a chair or couch.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> In other news.....
> 
> When will this wee boot realise she's not alowed on the furniture!!! Every day this month she's been caught on a chair or couch.....
> 
> View attachment 98987


leave her in peace ffs! her hairs quite long for a roti eh


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Im sure me and @Ser can pop to see you when Im up :thumb:


what about me :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> what about me :bounce: :bounce:


fuk them tommy, ill come threw for u


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk them tommy, ill come threw for u


boaby cosy time :thumb:


----------



## Ser

Aye, get the kettle on Lou, me and my husband are coming to visit, we might bring our kid Tommy with us


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> boaby cosy time :thumb:


u knows it :beer: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> what about me :bounce: :bounce:


Tommy i would never forget you... :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> leave her in peace ffs! her hairs quite long for a roti eh


Leave her in peace???? The wee boot has her ain leather couch in HER conservatory!!! And they have beds comfier than mine!!!

Yet she still slinks through and jumps up on the livingroom furniture!!! Wee scrote!!!

Aye, you get different breeds of Rott... She is long haired... I get her clipped so it's usually longer and fuller, kinda like a newfoundland....

I'll see if I can find a pic......



And since I'm photowhoring and I LOVE both my bearfizzles, here's the two of them


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Leave her in peace???? The wee boot has her ain eather couch in HER conservatory!!! And they have beds comfier than mine!!!
> 
> Yet she still slinks through and jumps up on the livingroom furniture!!! Wee scrote!!!
> 
> Aye, you get different breeds of Rott... She is long haired... I get her clipped so it's usually longer and fuller, kinda like a newfoundland....
> 
> I'll see if I can find a pic......
> 
> View attachment 98988
> 
> 
> And since I'm photowhoring and I LOVE both my bearfizzles, here's the two of them
> 
> View attachment 98989


there bonnie fekers, iv been want a doag fir ages! fancy a long haired german shepherd or a samoyed. mate breeds dobermans and the cvnts alway tryin to pan me off wi ane lol


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy i would never forget you... :thumb:


and thats before uve met me  :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

wait till u cvnts meet me.....wont know wether to greet me or phone the police


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> there bonnie fekers, iv been want a doag fir ages! fancy a long haired german shepherd or a samoyed. mate breeds dobermans and the cvnts alway tryin to pan me off wi ane lol


Aww fanx  They're my bestest wee girlies :wub:

In fact I'm in a photowhoring mood (dont even mention the AL :lol: )

This couch they are allowed on.... This is THEIR couch.....



This they are not alowed on.... But are too caaaa'ute to move off!!!


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> wait till u cvnts meet me.....wont know wether to greet me or phone the police


Yan we got know chance of meeting you... you dont leave your fckin laptop nevermind leave the fckin house :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Aww fanx  They're my bestest wee girlies :wub:
> 
> In fact I'm in a photowhoring mood (dont even mention the AL :lol: )
> 
> This couch they are allowed on.... This is THEIR couch.....
> 
> View attachment 98992
> 
> 
> This they are not alowed on.... But are too caaaa'ute to move off!!!
> 
> View attachment 98993


so cute


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> wait till u cvnts meet me.....wont know wether to greet me or phone the *police*


did ye meen POLLIS? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yan we got know chance of meeting you... you dont leave your fckin laptop nevermind leave the fckin house :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

I've just rang the dog place and left a message about them taking bella


----------



## W33BAM

Bella?? What's happened???


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> I've just rang the dog place and left a message about them taking bella


WHAT happened?


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Bella?? What's happened???


x2


----------



## dipdabs

I just don't have the time for her anymore and it's not fair keeping her. I love her to bits but working such long hours at night then sleeping half the day isn't fair on her at all. She's playing up more cos of it and getting bored. I wish I could keep her but I know it's the right thing to do


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I just don't have the time for her anymore and it's not fair keeping her. I love her to bits but working such long hours at night then sleeping half the day isn't fair on her at all. She's playing up more cos of it and getting bored. I wish I could keep her but I know it's the right thing to do


 will she be going to a good home kay??


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Yan we got know chance of meeting you... you dont leave your fckin laptop nevermind leave the fckin house :lol:


fuk off ya cvnt im only on here mon-fri 7.30-5.30 :lol: dont get paid for it after this


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:


fuk u too dai


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> will she be going to a good home kay??


Well il put her in a rehoming centre to make sure of it, wouldn't give her to just anyone specially because of her breed. Least I know them places vet everyone before letting them have a dog


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> I just don't have the time for her anymore and it's not fair keeping her. I love her to bits but working such long hours at night then sleeping half the day isn't fair on her at all. She's playing up more cos of it and getting bored. I wish I could keep her but I know it's the right thing to do


Oh chicky So sorry, not a nice situ....((hug))


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> did ye meen POLLIS? :lol: :lol:


i swear to god i wrote that! then though about needin to explain wtf i meant to these thick welsh cvnts :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Aww fanx  They're my bestest wee girlies :wub:
> 
> In fact I'm in a photowhoring mood (*dont even mention the AL* :lol: )
> 
> This couch they are allowed on.... This is THEIR couch.....
> 
> View attachment 98992
> 
> 
> This they are not alowed on.... But are too caaaa'ute to move off!!!
> 
> View attachment 98993


i shouldnt need to! ffs...get in there


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk u too dai


----------



## JANIKvonD

this thread is class at times


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> this thread is class at times


I know.... thats why I made it :rockon:


----------



## JANIKvonD

who owns a olbas sniffer?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> who owns a olbas sniffer?


dare i ask why you are asking this


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> Oh chicky So sorry, not a nice situ....((hug))


Thanks ser  xxxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> dare i ask why you are asking this


PMSL why cant i ask a genuin question without ppl thinking im ether takin the p!ss or being a dirty cvnt :lol:

just wondering because its the best £1.50 iv ever spent....there brilliant mate


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL why cant i ask a genuin question without ppl thinking im ether takin the p!ss or being a dirty cvnt :lol:
> 
> just wondering because its the best £1.50 iv ever spent....there brilliant mate


cuz 90% of the time ya dirty cvnt


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> who owns a olbas sniffer?


I have the other type u pump n sniff  love it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> I have the other type u pump n sniff  love it


poppers?


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> poppers?


Naw the nasal spray stuff lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Naw the nasal spray stuff lol


pmsl i know what ya meant bud


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl i know what ya meant bud


You big tease u


----------



## dipdabs

And how would u check if u were to check?


----------



## Tommy10

chilisi said:


> Does that stuff actually "loosen you up"
> 
> I've sniffed it a few times, but never checked the obvious.


I hate them never touch them ...


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilisi said:


> Does that stuff actually "loosen you up"
> 
> I've sniffed it a few times, but never checked the obvious.


lol yes mate, some get it for constipation. i just dab a bit on the wifes pillow and wait for her to fall asleep.....then....

iv said too much


----------



## dipdabs

U know it's bad when u have to wait for the wife to fall asleep to give her one lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> I hate them never touch them ...


u soak ur box of kleenex in the stuff ffs


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> U know it's bad when u have to wait for the wife to fall asleep to give her one lol


aye 1 in the rear......have u seen this meat pistol ffs?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> aye 1 in the rear......have u seen this meat pistol ffs?


U just need to train her that's all


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> U just need to train her that's all


Dinna pretend u take it in that wee erse if yours


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> aye 1 in the rear......have u seen this meat pistol ffs?


you keep mentioing the size and NAME of ur peace.......pics or BS


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> Dinna pretend u take it in that wee erse if yours


who me ? :innocent:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> Dinna pretend u take it in that wee erse if yours


Nah that would just be filthy...


----------



## dipdabs

@Tommy10 I've had a parcel for a guy in my house for over a week but every time I've knocked he hasn't answered but today I knocked and he answered, he's gay and if I was gay I'd give him one defo, and he was really nice. I might try to befriend him  then if I do il send him your way!


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> @Tommy10 I've had a parcel for a guy in my house for over a week but every time I've knocked he hasn't answered but today I knocked and he answered, he's gay and if I was gay I'd give him one defo, and he was really nice. I might try to befriend him  then if I do il send him your way!


oh?? sneeky pic?....details...whats he look like?


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> @Tommy10 I've had a parcel for a guy in my house for over a week but every time I've knocked he hasn't answered but today I knocked and he answered, he's gay and if I was gay I'd give him one defo, and he was really nice. I might try to befriend him  then if I do il send him your way!


oh?? sneeky pic?....details...whats he look like?


----------



## Jay.32

good evening Taff & Taffets...

how is everyone?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> good evening Taff & Taffets...
> 
> how is everyone?


Fooked , good gym session


----------



## Ser

Starting to get over the attempt to poison me to death....

How are you dear filthy, dirty, sexy husband of mines? :wub:

Dai, glad you had a good session


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Starting to get over the attempt to poison me to death....
> 
> How are you dear filthy, dirty, sexy husband of mines? :wub:
> 
> Dai, glad you had a good session


Im all the better for seeing your s*xy bum in them pink knickers wifey :wub:

Hows your day been babe? xx


----------



## Ser

I wonder if i could get away with a string avi?

Should i try it at some point? :devil2:

Yeah, my day has been ok, went gym after my attempted murder, was supposed to be push day but i was held back at the side of the road(really dignified:lol: ) so only managed chest before having to go get Fin from nursery.....felt like [email protected] but still outlifted two of the guys in the gym...MWAHAHAAHAA!! Not good enough though:cursing:

Came home, was ill some more, hid in my bed hating the fact there was still 3 lads who thought they had won a watch by lifting a full 2.5kg heavier than me today...mofo's:angry:

Logged on to fb...and found out my comp on Sunday is cancelled, so gave up. I will NOt be buying a lottery ticket this week or relying on my 'good luck' for anything.

But i am all the better from talking to you, so i will sleep better and get up feeliing like i can take on the world again:wub: Thanks babe:wub:


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> I wonder if i could get away with a string avi?
> 
> Should i try it at some point? :devil2:
> 
> Yeah, my day has been ok, went gym after my attempted murder, was supposed to be push day but i was held back at the side of the road(really dignified:lol: ) so only managed chest before having to go get Fin from nursery.....felt like [email protected] but still outlifted two of the guys in the gym...MWAHAHAAHAA!! Not good enough though:cursing:
> 
> Came home, was ill some more, hid in my bed hating the fact there was still 3 lads who thought they had won a watch by lifting a full 2.5kg heavier than me today...mofo's:angry:
> 
> Logged on to fb...and found out my comp on Sunday is cancelled, so gave up. I will NOt be buying a lottery ticket this week or relying on my 'good luck' for anything.
> 
> But i am all the better from talking to you, so i will sleep better and get up feeliing like i can take on the world again:wub: Thanks babe:wub:


well atleast we now know why you have been ill... weeman poisoning you tut tut.

Babe I dont think the mods will apreciate the g string lol.. anyway im sure tomorrow will be a better day for you chic..

Good night babe xx :wub:

p.s. give the big fella a kiss from me too, you know I think he starting to feel left out


----------



## Ser

:lol: i reckon i should try for short spells of time:devil2:

After you came in and talked to me i went and put on a lottery ticket afterall:wink:

Night night sweetie :wub:

He is feeling left out cause i got him gimped up in the cupboard under the stairs:lol: but i'll pass that on for you :drool:


----------



## Ser

He sends a kiss back...and wanted me to send you a pic.....










Are you two timing me with my actual fiance Jay???


----------



## dipdabs

@Ser is that actually @weeman? Lol

Cos if it's not I need to track that dude down he is sexxyyyy wowooweooooo


----------



## Tommy10

Coffee coffee coffee ! Soo hard to get motivated on dark winter mornings ! Anyway gym it is ... Morning !! Lolll


----------



## Jay.32

@Ser im pmsl... even though ive seen that pic before.

And im yours and yours only you crazy women:lol:

Now let him out of the cupboard :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning TT :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning folks


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning folks


hows it going Yan, sweaty sleep??


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> hows it going Yan, sweaty sleep??


good bud, just got a lecture about all the tabs im swallowing from my boss pmsl.

sleep wasnt sweaty as iv started taking the dnp a.m so i can get some sleep.....still didnt help much tbh lol i was only a little hot but i was still up every hour, it must be the tren or mast.


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning TT @rss fckers


----------



## W33BAM

Morning punk ass bitchezzzz!!! 

Finally starting Physio on my shoulder this morning! Yay!

Dreading it cause it's gonna be buckin sore!!

The op was 19th sept! It's been left stiff since! Great!!

Have a great day y'all!! x


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Morning punk ass bitchezzzz!!!
> 
> Finally starting Physio on my shoulder this morning! Yay!
> 
> Dreading it cause it's gonna be buckin sore!!
> 
> The op was 19th sept! It's been left stiff since! Great!!
> 
> Have a great day y'all!! x


aww there she is...the future MRSvonD.

its not one of there dirty physio apps with a happy ending im always [email protected] over on the net is it?


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Morning punk ass bitchezzzz!!!
> 
> Finally starting Physio on my shoulder this morning! Yay!
> 
> Dreading it cause it's gonna be buckin sore!!
> 
> The op was 19th sept! It's been left stiff since! Great!!
> 
> Have a great day y'all!! x


Morning w33bs

x


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> oh?? sneeky pic?....details...whats he look like?


If I ever get the opportunity il get a pic. Ummm brown hair, average height,well groomed but had a bit of rough about him with his stubble, well dressed in a shirt so probably has a good job I should imagine after speaking to him aswell. Must be about 30ish. He also must like cooking because I asked what was in the box as it had been bothering me and it was a food mixer. Honestly if I were a gay man he would be perfect. Lol.


----------



## dipdabs

I worked in a new club last night guys was good!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> its not one of there dirty physio apps with a happy ending we're always [email protected] over on the net is it?


I hope so :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I worked in a new club last night guys was good!


which one Kay?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I worked in a new club last night guys was good!


where and how much


----------



## dipdabs

I'm not saying what one but still in Cardiff, the girls were so much friendlier and even tho it was dead a much better atmosphere. Absolutely huge mind!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I worked in a new club last night guys was good!


pics or it was p!sh


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> pics or it was p!sh


I can't Ul see my nipples


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't Ul see my nipples


 :blink:


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> aww there she is...the future MRSvonD.
> 
> its not one of there dirty physio apps with a happy ending im always [email protected] over on the net is it?


Huh?? I turn lezz and marry Kat?? On that note, I always had a bit of a girl crush on her until I seem recent pics of her on Facebook!! Bitch be lettin herself go!!

And no, no doity Physio you! I'm at Ross Hall in Paisley.

This is where I had my op so I fought to get my Physio here too! Dreading the burn!



Jay.32 said:


> Morning w33bs
> 
> x


Morning Jay


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't Ul see my nipples


 :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilisi said:


> Ha ha , bet she loves you in the morning.
> 
> I've used it a couple of times. Passed round a small bottle in my teens. Made use laugh a lot and our heads feel lighter but that's about it. Or so I'd thought!


same here mate. i used to very lightly dap the end of a *** in it, wait for it to dry slightly then suck the fumes in from the other end.....we were fukin minks tho tbf :lol:


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't Ul see my nipples


Tell them to turn the heating up more.


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilisi said:


> Horrible stuff if you think about it!


 @Tommy10 would disagree mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Tell them to turn the heating up more.


dont think that'll make a difference when she's got her t!ts out swinging about her hips bud lol


----------



## Guest

Around her hips ? Bloody hell !!! :surrender:


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Around her hips ? Bloody hell !!! :surrender:


id be best to alter that before she knocks my teeth out

.......nehhh


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> id be best to alter that before she knocks my teeth out
> 
> .......nehhh


They might not be what they were once but they still ain't that bad u [email protected]!!

I sometimes wear a netted top. I try to tuck them in but they make their way out again!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> They might not be what they were once but they still ain't that bad u [email protected]!!
> 
> I sometimes wear a netted top. *I try to tuck them in but they make their way out again*!


out top or bottom?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> out top or bottom?


or side?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> or side?


they fall out the top...into the bottom then out the sides


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> they fall out the top...into the bottom then out the sides


:laugh:


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> they fall out the top...into the bottom then out the sides


And then she chucks them over her shoulders to go for a jog :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Out the front thank u! I know what u r doing! Just trying to make me post a picture but it's not happening!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Out the front thank u! I know what u r doing! Just trying to make me post a picture but it's not happening!!


hairy muff


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> hairy muff


A hairy muff too ? I'd want my £20 back !!!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> A hairy muff too ? I'd want my £20 back !!!!!!!


auch ud never notice anyway mate cos she's not allowed to show it off in work lol


----------



## Guest

Yeah but don't they wear tiny g strings ? It would look like she's trying to smuggle a wig out. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Yeah but don't they wear tiny g strings ? It would look like she's trying to smuggle a wig out. :lol:


na her t!ts cover the sides


----------



## dipdabs

Shhhh the lot of ya!

As if it's hairy like lol


----------



## Patsy

Do girls even do hairy canarys these days? Btw Dai said Kays is so perfect the grass dont grow fpmsl! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

A few girls in work have like a line thing going on. I tried that before but it was itchy as fuk lololollll


----------



## powerhousepeter

Kaywoodham said:


> A few girls in work have like a line thing going on. I tried that before but it was itchy as fuk lololollll


Tram lines??


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ohh yehhh... Vaj talk  tonight is going to be a good 1


----------



## dipdabs

I'm in work again tonight I'm gna look at everyone's lol


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Do girls even do hairy canarys these days? Btw Dai said Kays is so perfect the grass dont grow fpmsl! :lol:


Oi keep me out of it , I was going to call pic or bs


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Oi keep me out of it , I was going to call pic or bs


What was that you say Dai? She got a mohican?!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

You should get the words "This Space To Let" shaved down there


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> What was that you say Dai? She got a mohican?!!! :lol:


She's to tidy for one of them


----------



## dipdabs

Alright c'mon now that's enough p1ss take out of my bits. What I put up with in here! Lol. Time to get ready for work


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Alright c'mon now that's enough p1ss take out of my bits. What I put up with in here! Lol. Time to get ready for work


Sorry mate, I'll leave ur tats n rat out my banter from now on.

....phahaha believe that you'll believe anything  x


----------



## dipdabs

@JANIKvonD I know u only do it cos u want me xxxx


----------



## dipdabs

Guaranteed he's looked at my posts. Who wouldn't!

Right c'mon guys it's dead same group of guys been in all night and not really spending, get them fingers crossed for me a millionaire will come in any minute!!


----------



## dipdabs

Omg nobodies awake! I've earnt no money thanks to u not crossing your fingaaaazzzzz lol


----------



## powerhousepeter

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg nobodies awake! I've earnt no money thanks to u not crossing your fingaaaazzzzz lol


Gutted!!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all...

Had a bad day yesterday... I had a phone call off a friend who lives by one of my properties that I let out! and asked me if I new my house was empty... basicly to cut a long story short, my tenants have done a runner!! :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Had a bad day yesterday... I had a phone call off a friend who lives by one of my properties that I let out! and asked me if I new my house was empty... basicly to cut a long story short, my tenants have done a runner!! :cursing:


o dear, do you let it out through yourself or a agent


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> o dear, do you let it out through yourself or a agent


myself Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> myself Dai


a sh!t mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> @JANIKvonD I know u only do it cos u want me xxxx


mehhh....i can live with just [email protected] over the pics tbh  xxxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Had a bad day yesterday... I had a phone call off a friend who lives by one of my properties that I let out! and asked me if I new my house was empty... basicly to cut a long story short, my tenants have done a runner!! :cursing:


gutting mate, just due 1 month?....you'll have there deposit atleast? what did they take..


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning lads n ladets.

HAPPY HALLOWEEN! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lads n ladets.
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN! :bounce:


morning dude


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> gutting mate, just due 1 month?....you'll have there deposit atleast? what did they take..


only there own furniture mate.. yeah I have there bond money to cover this month... Just need to find another tenant now.. there are plenty out there, its just picking the right ones.


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> only there own furniture mate.. yeah I have there bond money to cover this month... Just need to find another tenant now.. there are plenty out there, its just picking the right ones.


Sorry to hear that mate, wheres the property to fella ill ask about for you if i hear anyone looking ill ring you mate


----------



## Jay.32

Bedwas Pat


----------



## dipdabs

Wheres bedwas?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Wheres bedwas?


near Caerphilly Kay


----------



## JANIKvonD

what p!sh names of towns wales has


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> what p!sh names of towns Scotland has


right back at ya


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> what p!sh names of towns wales has


you are just racist!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> you are just racist!!!!! :cursing:


ur natty rage just doesnt give off the same vibe :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

haha fck off :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

CBA with tonight so this will scare the kids away


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> CBA with tonight so this will scare the kids away


PMSL thats class


----------



## Dai Jones

OMG!!! what a boring day


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> OMG!!! what a boring day


Sorry not contributing in here much Dai... bit stressed out at the mo lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Sorry not contributing in here much Dai... bit stressed out at the mo lol


I bet you are , but was talking about my day not just in here


----------



## JANIKvonD

MY MRS JUST WROTE OFF MY 4WEEK OLD MOTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ser

JANIKvonD said:


> MY MRS JUST WROTE OFF MY 4WEEK OLD MOTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 mg: mg: mg:

divorce??


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ser said:


> mg: mg: mg:
> 
> divorce??


veryVERY close lol. na sh!t happens eh.....just seek thinking about what i spent and what ill get back :crying:

there all alright tho thank fuk


----------



## powerhousepeter

JANIKvonD said:


> veryVERY close lol. na sh!t happens eh.....just seek thinking about what i spent and what ill get back :crying:
> 
> there all alright tho thank fuk


what motor was it mate? at least there alright tho innit mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

powerhousepeter said:


> what motor was it mate? at least there alright tho innit mate


S40 Rdesign mate.....cvnts still under warranty lol


----------



## powerhousepeter

gutted mate......only one thing for it...buy a focus RS :beer:


----------



## dipdabs




----------



## Dai Jones

Kiddy photo time


----------



## dipdabs

Dai that's not a Halloween costume!!


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Dai that's not a Halloween costume!!


It is if you are flyman


----------



## dipdabs

Has anyone seen storage 24 or red tails?


----------



## Tommy10

Hi - Bye - knackered x


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all..

my little ones last night


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all..
> 
> my little ones last night
> 
> View attachment 99368


Arrrr nice mate but where is the eldest :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Dai that's not a Halloween costume!!


Course it is spider....man....spiderman whats not creppy about that freaks me the fck out


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Arrrr nice mate but where is the eldest :laugh:


he's 18 so he probably out getting his end away!!! :lol: lucky bugger


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> he's 18 so he probably out getting his end away!!! :lol: lucky bugger


:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Hi - busy - love you all - bye x


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Hi - busy - love you all - bye x


ok see ya then :stuart:


----------



## Guest

Fun time of year approaching, Autumn internationals


----------



## Dai Jones

OldManRiver said:


> Fun time of year approaching, Autumn internationals


 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Went surfing... the security measures you have to take in south wales these days :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Went surfing... the security measures you have to take in south wales these days :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 99405


really?? :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> really?? :laugh:


fck off Dai... its not that bad lol :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> Fun time of year approaching, Autumn internationals


Exactly!! Money!!! Woo!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Exactly!! Rugby!!! Woo!!!


 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

updated pic after my cut!!! I think Im looking pretty ripped


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> updated pic after my cut!!! I think Im looking pretty ripped
> 
> View attachment 99415


nice selection of supps there mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> updated pic after my cut!!! I think Im looking pretty ripped
> 
> View attachment 99415


no joke....im not far off this now


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> no joke....im not far off this now


 :lol: good old DNP


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: good old DNP


yup


----------



## Guest

Just a bit of feel good feelings


----------



## Guest

Just a bit of feel good feelings


----------



## JANIKvonD

ur cruising oldman


----------



## Dai Jones

OldManRiver said:


> Just a bit of feel good feelings


i think the team will miss Shane a bit


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> ur cruising oldman


I get sea sick though.


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> i think the team will miss Shane a bit


We'll miss his ability to make something out of nothing, but tbh his replacements are pretty good. George North and Alex Cuthbert. They are two monsters


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> I get sea sick though.


----------



## Dai Jones

OldManRiver said:


> We'll miss his ability to make something out of nothing, but tbh his replacements are pretty good. George North and Alex Cuthbert. They are two monsters


very true.


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


>


----------



## Tommy10

Just been back stage helping prep a fashion show , designers saying to the young models " stop eating and lose some weight " lollll


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Just been back stage helping prep a fashion show , designers saying to the young models " stop eating and lose some weight " lollll


lol scary world we live in at times, can see him saying that to @Ser and gettin nutted :lol:


----------



## Ser

Ooft, wouldn't have to say it TO me, i'd fekkin nut them for saying that to young lasses, giving them a complex and undoing all my hard work at trying to get them to eat and join me in SW...

What a bunch of erses! :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ser said:


> Ooft, wouldn't have to say it TO me, i'd fekkin nut them for saying that to young lasses, giving them a complex and undoing all my hard work at trying to get them to eat and join me in SW...
> 
> What a bunch of erses! :cursing:


PMSL. Bet he was a fat beast tae


----------



## Tommy10

Ser said:


> Ooft, wouldn't have to say it TO me, i'd fekkin nut them for saying that to young lasses, giving them a complex and undoing all my hard work at trying to get them to eat and join me in SW...
> 
> What a bunch of erses! :cursing:


He was like drink green tea and eat salads ! He made all his dresses 6-8, 3 of the models had to leave as they couldn't get in the clothes , I know him he's actually a good guy was just really stressed as he had forked out a fortune to do the show .


----------



## dipdabs

Fuk my life! Sitting in the club that is empty once again!! Big pirate arrgghhhh!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk my life! Sitting in the club that is empty once again!! Big pirate arrgghhhh!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all... its friday!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Crunchy Friday TT


----------



## Tommy10

Morning people's , been mad mad busy lately ... training going good .. life hectic lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk my life! Sitting in the club that is empty once again!! Big pirate arrgghhhh!!!


***** show practice woulda passed the time quicker


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning folkers x


----------



## Jay.32

Whats all your plans for the weekend??

Im working on my house tomorrow, getting it ready for new tenants, then a halloween party in the night.. sunday showing new tenant around the house.

Sunday night... is take away time yum yum


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Whats all your plans for the weekend??


I am the tipical weekend dad so all fun, games and chillin, O and fix the landrover


----------



## JANIKvonD

i might go look & buy a wee run about motor to keep the wife going.

tonight ill be chillaxin with the kids.

tomorow im working till 12 then takin the kids to there ice skating lessons, just veg at night.

sunday ill be fixing a bike & watching the GP


----------



## dipdabs

Work work work for me boooo


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Work work work for me boooo


don't go then


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> don't go then


We all gota work dai!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> We all gota work dai!


I know its not fare is it


----------



## Tommy10

I'm just out in the garden counting to 10!! Or I'm gonna batter **** out my flat mate !!


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> I'm just out in the garden counting to 10!! Or I'm gonna batter **** out my flat mate !!


Oh heck!!! Whats he done?


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Oh heck!!! Whats he done?


I was having a snooze on the couch , got away early from work , he comes in and says ur always sleeping , all you do is train , work and sleep ... I said I don't he said you do Thomas your always sleeping ! And I must be stressed and living on my nerves and it makes me sleep ! he's so fukin self righteous !


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> I was having a snooze on the couch , got away early from work , he comes in and says ur always sleeping , all you do is train , work and sleep ... I said I don't he said you do Thomas your always sleeping ! And I must be stressed and living on my nerves and it makes me sleep ! he's so fukin self righteous !


Nowt wrong with having a kip, sounds like a turnip he does!


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Nowt wrong with having a kip, sounds like a turnip he does!


I'm up from 6 every day , train then work , just cause he's a fireman and trains he thinks he works harder !


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> I'm up from 6 every day , train then work , just cause he's a fireman and trains he thinks he works harder !


Frustrating, that would really peee me off too!


----------



## dipdabs

Omg tommy I'd be fuming aswell! He's your flat mate anyway technically it's not his business what u do. There's nothing wrong with working training and sleeping! It's all I do and all many of us do. And as for being a fireman it's not often they are actually called out to deal with a fire!


----------



## Tommy10

Well I'm off to my mates house to cat sit , it's 5 mins from the gym and my shop so all good , poor wee things only 12 was old and their away for 5 days ...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> I'm up from 6 every day , train then work , just cause he's a fireman and trains he thinks he works harder !


pump him in his sleep


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy saturday folks!

whats the plans on this fine crisp day


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> happy saturday folks!
> 
> whats the plans on this fine crisp day


Its p!ssing down so fook all


----------



## Jay.32

work this morning.. then fancy dress halloween party tonight


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Its p!ssing down so fook all


its lovely here, taking the kids out for a hike after work



Jay.32 said:


> work this morning.. then fancy dress halloween party tonight


ffs halloween the new christmas at ur house lol?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> its lovely here, taking the kids out for a hike after work
> 
> ffs halloween the new christmas at ur house lol?


its at my sister inlaws house mate... Im the guest not the host... so I can get wasted!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 99617


 :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Its p!ssing down so fook all





Jay.32 said:


> its at my sister inlaws house mate... Im the guest not the host... so I can get wasted!!!


ahh superb! wish i was gettin p!shed  keeping myself for next w.e


----------



## Keeks

Afternoon all! Just chilling for the rest of the day me thinks. Gym done and just been to see Zack Khan at the shop thats sponsoring me.



Also, on I think Eurosport at 7pm, theres the Strongman live at Leeds that I went to watch earlier in the year so will be watching that, was a good comp!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Afternoon all! Just chilling for the rest of the day me thinks. Gym done and just been to see Zack Khan at the shop thats sponsoring me.
> 
> View attachment 99681
> 
> 
> Also, on I think Eurosport at 7pm, theres the Strongman live at Leeds that I went to watch earlier in the year so will be watching that, was a good comp!


No fooking way you met ZKK!!! I'm so jelly right now


----------



## Tommy10

Hey Tatts if u wanna add me on FB it's Thomas Graham .. Mental busy day but I'm off for a week now


----------



## Tommy10

Knock knock ??


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Knock knock ??


I'm not falling for that one Tommy


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Knock knock ??


I'm not falling for that one Tommy


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> I'm not falling for that one Tommy


Eh ? Lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Eh ? Lol


Was i ment to say who's there


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> Was i ment to say who's there


Lollll think I just had a blonde moment ha !!


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Lollll think I just had a blonde moment ha !!


Haha....anyway whats going on dude


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> Haha....anyway whats going on dude


Just cooked a storming big pot of bolognese .. trained this morning .. I was on a major High felt like I was in an E !! great session !!


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Just cooked a storming big pot of bolognese .. trained this morning .. I was on a major High felt like I was in an E !! great session !!


Bl00dyhell sounds good


----------



## dipdabs

Well TT who wants to cheer me up? I've just done something very horrible but had to be done


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Well TT who wants to cheer me up? I've just done something very horrible but had to be done


What you done ? If this involves an animal, I don't wanna know ..........


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> What you done ? If this involves an animal, I don't wanna know ..........


Well guy I was seeing did definately have a Gf after all... Let's just say I very much doubt he does anymore!


----------



## Guest

Oh right !!!!! Well good for you, I hope she kicks his **** all over town. Seems to be the month for dumping ppl.


----------



## Ser

mg:

you don't half pick em K!

Be careful! I used to pick that type...and it turned me into a total biatch....took a while to get my sh1t back together.....


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Well guy I was seeing did definately have a Gf after all... Let's just say I very much doubt he does anymore!


Did u tell the GF?


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Did u tell the GF?


I had to send her screen shots of the messages! It couldn't be avoided tho was all gna come out in the end with one of my best mates knowing 34 of hers on Facebook. I very much doubt he wanted to hurt anyone knowing him but that's what happens when u play with fire. Can't say I'm best pleased but can't imagine how she is feeling


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> I had to send her screen shots of the messages! It couldn't be avoided tho was all gna come out in the end with one of my best mates knowing 34 of hers on Facebook. I very much doubt he wanted to hurt anyone knowing him but that's what happens when u play with fire. Can't say I'm best pleased but can't imagine how she is feeling


Oh dear , always a tricky one !


----------



## Ser

as long as YOU are honest then you have done the right thing chick.....not a nice situ though


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> as long as YOU are honest then you have done the right thing chick.....not a nice situ though


I know.. Hmmm.. Very difficult and I very much doubt he will speak to me again which is a bit sad but then again I guess it goes to show he didn't care anyway


----------



## Guest

I think that's called life.

It sucks

But we do it anyway.


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> I know.. Hmmm.. Very difficult and I very much doubt he will speak to me again which is a bit sad but then again I guess it goes to show he didn't care anyway


I'm gathering from what has been said he lied to you and his other half....HE is the liar!!! You are better off without, if he was willing to lie, then you are better off without him! If you honestly belief he will be honest in future, by all means, give him a go....but only YOU know hun...tread carefully. I don't believe that once a liar always a liar, i used to play folk....but changed....will he? If not, move on to a 'better' guy....your worth more and deserve more!


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> I'm gathering from what has been said he lied to you and his other half....HE is the liar!!! You are better off without, if he was willing to lie, then you are better off without him! If you honestly belief he will be honest in future, by all means, give him a go....but only YOU know hun...tread carefully. I don't believe that once a liar always a liar, i used to play folk....but changed....will he? If not, move on to a 'better' guy....your worth more and deserve more!


Yeah lied to us both. I won't go back there, I'd be his friend as i do care for him but that's as far as it goes. I came across something before that looked like he had a girlfriend, confronted him and he said I was wrong, I was out of order and over reacted and made me feel very guilty. Even bluffed and said I could speak to the girl on the phone to prove it was his best mate he was having banter with and not his Gf. If he would of been honest with me from the start I wouldn't of minded and could of made my own mind up about seeing him but he wasn't and was never the person I thought he was. Done and dusted now.


----------



## Ser

well...through my lots of years experience...you should drop him like a hot potato!

Bad the latest, but the making YOU feel like a cvnt meantime...out of order:angry:


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> well...through my lots of years experience...you should drop him like a hot potato!
> 
> Bad the latest, but the making YOU feel like a cvnt meantime...out of order:angry:


Yeah I don't get that at all. Amazing to what extent some people would lie.


----------



## Guest

People want their cake and they want to eat it too.


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah I don't get that at all. Amazing to what extent some people would lie.


I'm a sh1t liar, i tried it once...was balls at it and got out of the situ(not cause i was a sh1t liar, cause i couldn't deal with lying) It all sorted itself out eventually...but it took time and was a great lesson to me...all i had been was selfish....and even then i was wrong about what i wanted...lesson learned hun!

Now i don't lie at all, not ever, no matter what the fallout will be, and i don't accept lies...if someone won't be honest, they are gone, i do give people the chance to learn from their mistakes...it took me to make the mistake to learn the lesson....everyone needs to live and learn...but if they choose to continue being a cvnt...well...you don't need that!



OldManRiver said:


> People want their cake and they want to eat it too.


what you mean are people are selfish...care only for themselves...and only about getting themselves out of having to face some truths....yes, generally people ARe like that...there are still a few good guys though and its always nice to find them! gives you hope in the world


----------



## dipdabs

Yeah i try lying sometimes, within 30 seconds I'm telling the truth as I can't live with myself lol.

Least all this has made missing him easier.

I'm staying single for now and not getting involved with anyone!


----------



## Ser

Just carry on, carrying on hun....when i did that...i got landed with a ginge...for 13 years!!

BE CAREFUL!!!! :lol:

Seriously, look for something different, you are doing what i used to do...i sought out erseholes and then were shocked when they were erseholes...cause they played nice...change the bait and find a someone worth keeping!


----------



## Ser

PS, even when you find a keeper, it ain't easy, there are times when you think WTF!! but you still 'know' that its worth digging in and making it work....trust an old burd thats been there a few times on that


----------



## dipdabs

Yh... Maybe I should take scooby up on his offer haha.

I don't even look, or even go anywhere to meet anyone it just happens. Mind i must learn to stay away from doormen!

I need to go to bed but hate going to bed with so much on my mind!


----------



## Ser

No offense to anyone reading.....BUT doormen are usually cvnts....just saying! i have actually no personal experience with them...but knowing a sh1t load of them and their goings on put me off years back when i was a barmaid!!

Scooby is a heart felt guy....at least he wears his heart on his sleeve for all to see....pretty obvious he ain't a cvnt tbh. Maybe needs to go about things a bit better...but he would give his life for someone he loves...and wouldn't be treating you the way this other guy did....

Like i said, i used to attract erseholes...i changed *my* outlook...and the ones i attracted weren't erseholes. I genuinely think that the problem i had(with hindsight, great thing btw lol) was ME! and the message *I* sent out) you are young, still much to learn chick....don't learn the hard way:/


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, wow been busy here during my weekend off lol hope you all ok!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all...

for fcksake its turned into an agony aunt room!! :lol:

Kay hope your feeling better this morning babe xx


----------



## Patsy

So what have i missed? Any gossip? Affairs? Bumming? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> So what have i missed? Any gossip? Affairs? Bumming? :lol:


Dai came out of the closet.... he is now seeing Tommy and they are very happy :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Dai came out of the closet.... he is now seeing Tommy and they are very happy :thumb:


I cant fault it... Our first tt same sex marriage :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Hows things going with the new lady in your life Dai..


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning pumpers. good w.e i hope


----------



## Dai Jones

Ser said:


> No offense to anyone reading.....BUT doormen are usually cvnts....just saying! i have actually no personal experience with them...but knowing a sh1t load of them and their goings on put me off years back when i was a barmaid!!
> 
> Scooby is a heart felt guy....at least he wears his heart on his sleeve for all to see....pretty obvious he ain't a cvnt tbh. Maybe needs to go about things a bit better...but he would give his life for someone he loves...and wouldn't be treating you the way this other guy did....
> 
> Like i said, i used to attract erseholes...i changed *my* outlook...and the ones i attracted weren't erseholes. I genuinely think that the problem i had(with hindsight, great thing btw lol) was ME! and the message *I* sent out) you are young, still much to learn chick....don't learn the hard way:/


I'm sorry you have had bad encounters with doorman but I was once a doorman and thats how I met my partners of 11yrs and have a 3yr old boy so we are not all bad


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai came out of the closet.... he is now seeing Tommy and they are very happy :thumb:


best move I've ever made :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning pumpers. good w.e i hope


Sure was motorbike back on the road and I think I fixed the landrover


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Hows things going with the new lady in your life Dai..


what new lady??


----------



## Ser

Dai, i haven't...read the rest of the line you highlighted hun...i saw enough to stay well away Like everything else in life, not all of them will be the same...just most:wink: there will always be a glimmer of good in the bad...and vice versa


----------



## Ser

PS, i have done something to my lappy...the writing is tiny, i can barely read it....anyone know how to fix it back to normal size? all i seem to be doing is changing the brighntess...FOOOKKKKKK, why am i such a dingbat?


----------



## Dai Jones

Ser said:


> Dai, i haven't...read the rest of the line you highlighted hun...i saw enough to stay well away Like everything else in life, not all of them will be the same...just most:wink: there will always be a glimmer of good in the bad...and vice versa


O yeh my bad jumping in too quick there sorry but very true what ya just said


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> PS, i have done something to my lappy...the writing is tiny, i can barely read it....anyone know how to fix it back to normal size? all i seem to be doing is changing the brighntess...FOOOKKKKKK, why am i such a dingbat?


font size babe x


----------



## Ser

the whole page is like i am looking the wrong way through a telescope...and i don;t know how to fix it....x


----------



## Ser

Haha!! i just found it and fixed it!! thank the lawrd!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Sure was motorbike back on the road and I think I fixed the landrover


not just a pretty face then mate lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> not just a pretty face then mate lol


:laugh: yeh proper petrol head


----------



## Kyleo

Anyone from pembrokeshire?


----------



## Jay.32

Kyleo said:


> Anyone from pembrokeshire?


only you fella... welcome.

I love it down your way. I go surfing at newgale :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kyleo said:


> Anyone from pembrokeshire?


No I'm up North


----------



## Kyleo

Jay.32 said:


> only you fella... welcome.
> 
> I love it down your way. I go surfing at newgale :thumb:


Ah good stuff, can get pretty good waves there. I surf there too when there is decent waves. Where abouts you from?


----------



## Jay.32

Kyleo said:


> Ah good stuff, can get pretty good waves there. I surf there too when there is decent waves. Where abouts you from?


Newport, south wales.

Tell us a bit more about yourself mate, how long you been training and what your goals are etc :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Well hardly slept. I'm shattered, just kept waking up. Meh. So curled up in bed for a bit, will get jack, go shopping ready to nail the diet this week then going for coffee with my mate.

How's everyone else today?


----------



## Dai Jones

Monday blues for me Kay


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Well hardly slept. I'm shattered, just kept waking up. Meh. So curled up in bed for a bit, will get jack, go shopping ready to nail the diet this week then going for coffee with my mate.
> 
> How's everyone else today?


just forget him and cut contact for now, it will only do ur head in if u try and be pals x

im off for a week :bounce: no real plans, going to edinburgh tomoz for the day, booked a sports massage for this afternoon


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Monday blues for me Kay


Awww dai u wana cwtch?


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> just forget him and cut contact for now, it will only do ur head in if u try and be pals x
> 
> im off for a week :bounce: no real plans, going to edinburgh tomoz for the day, booked a sports massage for this afternoon


He's not speaking to me anyway. I txt him and said hope he is happy with what he has achieved and the people he has hurt and had nothing back.

Don't sports massages hurt?

My backs been really achy since work on Thursday, shoulder blades especially. Can't seem to sit right. I should go try getting one!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Awww dai u wana cwtch?


do you know what...I do


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> He's not speaking to me anyway. I txt him and said hope he is happy with what he has achieved and the people he has hurt and had nothing back


I should read back but I'll just ask whats going on?


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> do you know what...I do


ASK UR MISSES THEN hehe


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> I should read back but I'll just ask whats going on?


Read back it's only a page lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> ASK UR MISSES THEN hehe


she's in work, its ok I just got one off one of the office girls


----------



## Kyleo

Jay.32 said:


> Newport, south wales.
> 
> Tell us a bit more about yourself mate, how long you been training and what your goals are etc :thumbup1:


Few months now, I basically want a lean body all year round. May a fitness models sort of physique. I know alot of forums slate that sort of look. I do want to gain alot of muscle and get 'bigger'. Finding the diet/nutrition side of things confusing though. Hopefully I'll learn alot more on here.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Read back it's only a page lol.


O dear do ya wana cwtch?:laugh: remind me not to cross ya :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Kyleo said:


> Anyone from pembrokeshire?


I am... Fancy a bum down Pembroke Dock?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kyleo said:


> Few months now, I basically want a lean body all year round. May a fitness models sort of physique. I know alot of forums slate that sort of look. I do want to gain alot of muscle and get 'bigger'. Finding the diet/nutrition side of things confusing though. Hopefully I'll learn alot more on here.


right back a ya mate I'm trying to get lean then add on the muscle :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Kyleo said:


> Few months now, I basically want a lean body all year round. May a fitness models sort of physique. I know alot of forums slate that sort of look. I do want to gain alot of muscle and get 'bigger'. Finding the diet/nutrition side of things confusing though. Hopefully I'll learn alot more on here.


Have a look at a few journals.. should help.. have a peep at mine and ask any questions you like mate.


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Have a look at a few journals.. should help.. have a peep at mine and ask any questions you like mate.


Or mine.. Always looking for fresh TT meat to jab my glutes in the shower


----------



## Kyleo

PatWelsh said:


> I am... Fancy a bum down Pembroke Dock?


Don't swing that way mate, haha! But I'm near to Pembroke Dock, where do you train?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Have a look at a few journals.. should help.. have a peep at mine and ask any questions you like mate.


O yeh all I learnt from yours was surf and women


----------



## Kyleo

Dai Jones said:


> right back a ya mate I'm trying to get lean then add on the muscle :thumb:


What's your diet like then?


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Or mine.. Always looking for fresh TT meat to jab my glutes in the shower


will you behave yourself pat :lol:


----------



## Kyleo

Jay.32 said:


> Have a look at a few journals.. should help.. have a peep at mine and ask any questions you like mate.


Will do, thanks pal!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Or mine.. Always looking for fresh TT meat to jab my glutes in the shower


and ya never jab mine :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kyleo said:


> What's your diet like then?


at the mo I'm still learning but carbs around 100-150g and protein 150-200g, also check my journal for quark jelly


----------



## Kyleo

Dai Jones said:


> at the mo I'm still learning but carbs around 100-150g and protein 150-200g, also check my journal for quark jelly


Where do I view your journal? (sorry to sound stupid)


----------



## Dai Jones

Kyleo said:


> Where do I view your journal? (sorry to sound stupid)


here you go:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/194096-dais-long-road-54.html#post3616243


----------



## dipdabs

@pat is back then lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> @pat is back then lol


for how long we don't know


----------



## Kyleo

Dai Jones said:


> here you go:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/194096-dais-long-road-54.html#post3616243


Thanks!


----------



## W33BAM

Morning Taffy's 

How are we all today???

I haven't caught up on the posts in here since my last visit.... What I miss???


----------



## Patsy

Im sat here tucking into 300grams of chicken like a fat fcuking slob in my boxers :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> @pat is back then lol


Yeah im back with top half abs and a full man wax pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> Morning Taffy's
> 
> How are we all today???
> 
> I haven't caught up on the posts in here since my last visit.... What I miss???


Me and tommy are together now, kay has upset a doorman, Pat is back and haven't a clue where Yan and Jay are, hows you Lou?


----------



## W33BAM

Dai Jones said:


> Me and tommy are together now, kay has upset a doorman, Pat is back and haven't a clue where Yan and Jay are, hows you Lou?


WOW!! Seems like I should get some reading done!! Ha!!!

I'm good thanks pal. Got the hospital today to see the surgeon about my shoulder, then more physio tomorrow. It's sore today 

Hey, I've just posted a Mo Ho's pic on facebook of me and Rams!! Apparently he looks like Burt Reynolds and I look like Tom Sellek!!

So how are you coping with my big bro Tom??


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> He's not speaking to me anyway. I txt him and said hope he is happy with what he has achieved and the people he has hurt and had nothing back.
> 
> Don't sports massages hurt?
> 
> My backs been really achy since work on Thursday, shoulder blades especially. Can't seem to sit right. I should go try getting one!


Get one their ace !


----------



## Patsy

Kyleo said:


> Don't swing that way mate, haha! But I'm near to Pembroke Dock, where do you train?


Im in Cardiff but willing to travel


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kyleo said:


> Few months now, I basically want a lean body all year round. May a fitness models sort of physique. I know alot of forums slate that sort of look. I do want to gain alot of muscle and get 'bigger'. Finding the diet/nutrition side of things confusing though. Hopefully I'll learn alot more on here.


read mine mate, you'll be a fat pervy beast in no time :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones

W33BAM said:


> WOW!! Seems like I should get some reading done!! Ha!!!
> 
> I'm good thanks pal. Got the hospital today to see the surgeon about my shoulder, then more physio tomorrow. It's sore today
> 
> Hey, I've just posted a Mo Ho's pic on facebook of me and Rams!! Apparently he looks like Burt Reynolds and I look like Tom Sellek!!
> 
> So how are you coping with my big bro Tom??


:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

iv still not had any food today :crying: gonna have to pull my finger out! whats every1 having for denner?


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> WOW!! Seems like I should get some reading done!! Ha!!!
> 
> I'm good thanks pal. Got the hospital today to see the surgeon about my shoulder, then more physio tomorrow. It's sore today
> 
> Hey, *I've just posted a Mo Ho's pic on facebook* of me and Rams!! Apparently he looks like Burt Reynolds and I look like Tom Sellek!!
> 
> So how are you coping with my big bro Tom??


get them posted in here


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> read mine mate, you'll be a fat pervy beast in no time :beer:


he's not wrong you know


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> read mine mate, you'll be a fat pervy beast in no time :beer:


Or if you want pure alpha and girls from a hearts on perspective of and ex coke addict, alcohic and tren fanatic read mine :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> iv still not had any food today :crying: gonna have to pull my finger out! whats every1 having for denner?


baked potato and shake


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Or if you want pure alpha and girls from a hearts on perspective of and ex coke addict, alcohic and tren fanatic read mine :lol:


:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> Or if you want pure alpha and girls from a hearts on perspective of and ex coke addict, alcohic and tren fanatic read mine :lol:


lol, might just dip my wick in this 1 too


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> baked potato and shake


was thinking more like 3 baked potato's and 4 tins of tuna lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> was thinking more like 3 baked potato's and 4 tins of tuna lol


don't you start with the tuna!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> don't you start with the tuna!!!


na i like to start with the spuds and finish with the tuna....


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> na i like to start with the spuds and finish with the tuna....


fook off :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

JANIKvonD said:


> get them posted in here


Rams Reynolds and Tam Bam!!


----------



## Kyleo

JANIKvonD said:


> read mine mate, you'll be a fat pervy beast in no time :beer:


Will do! You boys all natural or?


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Rams Reynolds and Tam Bam!!
> 
> View attachment 99881


pmsl brilliant. i tried to download this yesterday but need to update the fukin iphone (iso 4.3)


----------



## JANIKvonD

W33BAM said:


> Rams Reynolds and Tam Bam!!
> 
> View attachment 99881


pmsl brilliant. i tried to download this yesterday but need to update the fukin iphone (iso 4.3)


----------



## Dai Jones

Kyleo said:


> Will do! You boys all natural or?


Not for long


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kyleo said:


> Will do! You boys all natural or?


100% natty...


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> baked potato and shake


6 scrambled eggs on crusty bread


----------



## Kyleo

I've been reading on this forum for a bit now and all the big and shredded looking people are not natty which makes my motivation rubbish! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jay.32

Kyleo said:


> Will do! You boys all natural or?


not at all


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kyleo said:


> I've been reading on this forum for a bit now and all the big and shredded looking people are not natty which makes my motivation rubbish! :thumbdown:


poke yir erse wi some test then


----------



## Guest

Sports massage ? Is that the same as deep tissue ?

I think Jo Griffiths either does it or knows someone who does it, she was talking about it on twitter the other day.

I wouldn't mind it tbh, sort out some of my muscles that just never seem to heal properly.

And i'm munching on tuna now. Gotta love the TOOOOOOONA !


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah im back with top half abs and a full man wax pmsl! :lol:
> View attachment 99880


Fiiiitttt

C'mon guys can't the rest of u put pics up they make me feel better


----------



## dipdabs

I hate tuna. I eat it but I hate it. I just bought some quark to give this jelly a try!


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Fiiiitttt
> 
> C'mon guys can't the rest of u put pics up they make me feel better


God not unless you want fkin nightmares !!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I hate tuna. I eat it but I hate it. I just bought some quark to give this jelly a try!


 :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> C'mon guys can't the rest of u put pics up they make me feel better


I would but you keep on telling me I have a mrs


----------



## JANIKvonD

what do yall think about fasting? thinking about fasting 9pm-1pm and squeezing what i need in the remaining 8 hours??


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> what do yall think about fasting? thinking about fasting 9pm-1pm and squeezing what i need in the remaining 8 hours??


works for me, I do 12hrs from when ever usually 10pm to 10am


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> works for me, I do 12hrs from when ever usually 10pm to 10am


id have nothing but water & dnp during the 16hr fast lol


----------



## Jay.32

so basicly you guys do your fasting when your asleep!!! that makes sense :no:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> so basicly you guys do your fasting when your asleep!!! that makes sense :no:


no only 8hrs is done in my sleep the other 4hrs is done sitting on my @rss


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> so basicly you guys do your fasting when your asleep!!! that makes sense :no:


do u sleep for 16hrs a day ya lazy cvnt pmsl?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> do u sleep for 16hrs a day ya lazy cvnt pmsl?


uhh yeah


----------



## dipdabs

So what's everyone doing for the fireworks tonight then?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> So what's everyone doing for the fireworks tonight then?


nothing I'm going to the gym


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> So what's everyone doing for the fireworks tonight then?


I'll take a wander out later n watch the local display, then wander around town for an hour watching the fireworks then head off home for a brew 

I love fireworks me.


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> nothing I'm going to the gym


U not taking your lad out?


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> I'll take a wander out later n watch the local display, then wander around town for an hour watching the fireworks then head off home for a brew
> 
> I love fireworks me.


I do too. And all the cheap rubbish flashy things u can buy  no1 I know has made up their mind what they're doing yet so still waiting to see where we will go. Was asked into work but a night like tonight I can't not take my boy out so fireworks it is


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> U not taking your lad out?


I would love to but I'm sure he has a sleep timer in him cuz come 7pm he's out like light and they all start like 8pm round here


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> I would love to but I'm sure he has a sleep timer in him cuz come 7pm he's out like light and they all start like 8pm round here


I know it's gna be tough keeping jack up hope he isn't too grumpy, he's usually in bed by 7 on a school night. These don't start til 7.45. Fingers crossed he will be ok and not too grumpy tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> I do too. And all the cheap rubbish flashy things u can buy  no1 I know has made up their mind what they're doing yet so still waiting to see where we will go. Was asked into work but a night like tonight I can't not take my boy out so fireworks it is


Well wrap him up warm, it's gonna be a freezing one tonight.

Last year I sat up the road from my house, and watched over town. Could see pretty much everything


----------



## Patsy

OldManRiver said:


> Last year I sat up the road from Kays house, and watched her undress. Could see pretty much everything


Thats Dai's mrs ya filthy cnut lol :lol:


----------



## Guest

PatWelsh said:


> Thats Dai's mrs ya filthy cnut lol :lol:


Was a strange way to hold rockets but when you that bendy , was impressive


----------



## dipdabs

Wow well done keeks thats amazing! U look stunning!!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Keeks said:


> Yo Team Taffy!!! I went and won another trophy for Team Taffy yesterday, woo hoo!
> 
> View attachment 99917
> 
> 
> 1st place in the NAC UK Open, Miss Figure Under 35, and I qualifed for the Universe in 3 weeks in Hamburg but going to leave it this year, new job etc and Im ready to just chill after the last show this weekend, but still cant believe I qualified!


Rep Given well done =]


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> Wow well done keeks thats amazing! U look stunning!!


Thank you hun! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Rep Given well done =]


Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Welldone @Keeks we are all proud of you miss


----------



## Guest

I'm glad I don't go to see these events, I don't think my blood pressure could take it :|


----------



## Tommy10

wee piccy for my Dai


----------



## Ser

@Keeks

Awesome, well done!! :bounce:


----------



## Ser

@Keeks

Awesome, well done!! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> wee piccy for my Dai


 :bounce:


----------



## dipdabs

Had a lovely time watching the fireworks!





Shame didnt get a better pic of me and jack but my wee sis hasn't quite got the technique for photography that's as good as mine as u can see in the pic of the red firework  lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Had a lovely time watching the fireworks!
> 
> View attachment 99962
> View attachment 99963
> View attachment 99964
> 
> 
> View attachment 99965
> 
> 
> Shame didnt get a better pic of me and jack but my wee sis hasn't quite got the technique for photography that's as good as mine as u can see in the pic of the red firework  lol


That's well nice , glad u both had a good night im going see fireworks 2mo night =] got to love fireworks =]


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Yo Team Taffy!!! I went and won another trophy for Team Taffy yesterday, woo hoo!
> 
> View attachment 99917
> 
> 
> 1st place in the NAC UK Open, Miss Figure Under 35, and I qualifed for the Universe in 3 weeks in Hamburg but going to leave it this year, new job etc and Im ready to just chill after the last show this weekend, but still cant believe I qualified!


Well done keeks!!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Burd just bust in the toilet while I'm in.....asked her if she would give is a "show job", "what's that?" she asked..."a blow job while I'm having a sh!t". Have u ever tried to fight off a disgusted ragin female while having a sh!t?! It's not easy lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Oh and evening lovers x


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> Burd just bust in the toilet while I'm in.....asked her if she would give is a "show job", "what's that?" she asked..."a blow job while I'm having a sh!t". Have u ever tried to fight off a disgusted ragin female while having a sh!t?! It's not easy lol


reminds me of earlier on today, goes to my m8s he asks me if i wants a coffee/ juice i was like no ta, he says wanna suck ma cok,

i was like ok then.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulB

Are outsiders allowed in here? Is this like the I'm straight thread but more trendy...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> reminds me of earlier on today, goes to my m8s he asks me if i wants a coffee/ juice i was like no ta, he says wanna suck ma cok,
> 
> i was like ok then.... :lol: :lol:


PMSL !!!! Fuk it I'm way to chance my hole.


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL !!!! Fuk it I'm way to chance my hole.


hope you last longer than he did :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> hope you last longer than he did :lol: :lol:


Probably not mate....not last night or this morning lol


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all, I had my own little firework display in my garden... with the family... we also had jacket spuds with chilli & hot dogs with onions mmmmmm enjoyed the food more than the fireworks


----------



## Tommy10

Morning all


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning dudes


----------



## Tommy10

My anxiety is through the roof , it was either suicide or chest session ... Running to the gym >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> My anxiety is through the roof , it was either suicide or chest session ... Running to the gym >>>>>>>>>>


sh!t mate get ya self off and get back to us on how ya feel


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> sh!t mate get ya self off and get back to us on how ya feel


I get these bad days pal , gotta get out the house to calm down or I slip in to a real low .. I'm headin in to the gym


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> I get these bad days pal , gotta get out the house to calm down or I slip in to a real low .. I'm headin in to the gym


good lad hit some PB yeh


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> I get these bad days pal , gotta get out the house to calm down or I slip in to a real low .. I'm headin in to the gym


coming off ya gear wasnt so easy going then Tommy


----------



## Guest

Anxiety and depression are states of mind, and they can be changed.


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> coming off ya gear wasnt so easy going then Tommy


Didn't think of that Jay ? it's been a month now , I get these thoughts a lot .. Gym sorts me out , session was Great, gonna go See the bond film and bite to eat with my m8 from the gym tomoz after training will keep me occupied...


----------



## Tommy10

OldManRiver said:


> Anxiety and depression are states of mind, and they can be changed.


I know dude ... My mind is always racing its a nightmare at times , I always get flashes in my head of getting killed or dying its intense like this morning


----------



## Guest

Just gotta fight back against that by distracting yourself with something more positive. Them bad feelings will go quick enough.


----------



## dipdabs

Taffette is a poorly girl with flu today


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Taffette is a poorly girl with flu today


:no: GET WELL SOON TAFFETT


----------



## Craig660

All,

Seen quite a bit of banter in here, but not read much recently. Just wondering if anyone from the site has been through Kay yet ?


----------



## dipdabs

Craig660 said:


> All,
> 
> Seen quite a bit of banter in here, but not read much recently. Just wondering if anyone from the site has been through Kay yet ?


Eh?


----------



## Dai Jones

Craig660 said:


> All,
> 
> Seen quite a bit of banter in here, but not read much recently. Just wondering if anyone from the site has been through Kay yet ?


Yeh i've been through her mind a few times


----------



## dipdabs

If u are talking about whether ive had sex with them then yes, every last one in every place possible


----------



## dipdabs

I even had tommy. Love a challenge


----------



## Craig660

Kaywoodham said:


> If u are talking about whether ive had sex with them then yes, every last one in every place possible


Good Darts!!


----------



## dipdabs

Cheeky fuker! ^^^


----------



## Craig660

Kaywoodham said:


> Cheeky fuker! ^^^


Its a compliment


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> If u are talking about whether ive had sex with them then yes, every last one in every place possible


well ya left me out, cheers!!! :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

For Jay:


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> I even had tommy. Love a challenge


And we high fived at the end was like a glee musical lolll


----------



## Tommy10

Well I've just had a one hour facial by my pal she's amazing ! Does all the footballers wives and Scottish celebs .. So I'm glowing like a sparkler lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Well I've just had a one hour facial by my pal she's amazing ! Does all the footballers wives and Scottish celebs .. So I'm glowing like a sparkler lol


O you pritty boy you


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> And we high fived at the end was like a glee musical lolll


:laugh:


----------



## Ser

K, hope you feel better soon chicky.

Tommy, glad you had a good session, Skyfall was great, saw it at the weekend and loved it!


----------



## Ser

K, hope you feel better soon chicky.

Tommy, glad you had a good session, Skyfall was great, saw it at the weekend and loved it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Well I've just had a one hour facial by my pal she's amazing ! Does all the footballers wives and Scottish celebs .. So I'm glowing like a sparkler lol


ur so fukin gay


----------



## Patsy

Hello all hows everyone today? Just hammered shoulders and arms and had a full english..fcuk yeah!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Hello all hows everyone today? Just hammered shoulders and arms and had a full english..fcuk yeah!


O so ya don't post on here for a while and then you come out with "had a full english" ya skatting on thin ice boyo....I'm alright dude you? :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> O so ya don't post on here for a while and then you come out with "had a full english" ya skatting on thin ice boyo....I'm alright dude you? :laugh:


All good here mate, i just woke up last week and thought fcuk bb'ing an all its mind games and im just gona keep on training, fcuk the scales and the mirror, use sensible doses and just get on with it, if i want a breakfast in the wetherspoons then why not, im not ever gona plan on competing again after my last injury an i still look good next to the majority of people when im out so who cares anymore, lifes for living sometimes


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> All good here mate, i just woke up last week and thought fcuk bb'ing an all its mind games and im just gona keep on training, fcuk the scales and the mirror, use sensible doses and just get on with it, if i want a breakfast in the wetherspoons then why not, im not ever gona plan on competing again after my last injury an i still look good next to the majority of people when im out so who cares anymore, lifes for living sometimes


I didn't realise you had competed Pat


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> I didn't realise you had competed Pat


Sorry should have worded that better mate, i think i have told you i tore my pec a few weeks out several years back, depressed the fcuk out of me mate, ended up hitting a lot of heavy things mate to cope with it, thats why i say i cant take all this too seriously to heart anymore mate as its mind numbing, just go with the flow and fcuk it lol


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Sorry should have worded that better mate, i think i have told you i tore my pec a few weeks out several years back, depressed the fcuk out of me mate, ended up hitting a lot of heavy things mate to cope with it, thats why i say i cant take all this too seriously to heart anymore mate as its mind numbing, just go with the flow and fcuk it lol


yeh ya just jogged my memory


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> yeh ya just jogged my memory


Laying off the crack helps mate, trust me i know :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> Sorry should have worded that better mate, i think i have told you i tore my pec a few weeks out several years back, depressed the fcuk out of me mate, ended up hitting a lot of heavy things mate to cope with it, thats why i say i cant take all this too seriously to heart anymore mate as its mind numbing, just go with the flow and fcuk it lol


damn dude, u got pics from ur pre comp/prep etc? would be good to see


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Laying off the crack helps mate, trust me i know :lol:


I'll take your word on that


----------



## Tommy10

Just had a sports massage by a guy that did the all blacks , painful at points but feel great now ! Off to buy a cooked chicken I'm starving !!


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> ur so fukin gay


No point having a good bod and a face like Dot Cotton lol


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> damn dude, u got pics from ur pre comp/prep etc? would be good to see


Nah mate unfornunately, all on old laptop and tbh i prob wouldnt want to see them again as it was a low point in my life, i still get scared of thinking about it and how things can finish for you overnight. I often think so much it puts me of training as i get to a 'whats the point' stage and maybe if i one cant train again how would i feel and then i get all gloomy, thats why i just think im gona get on with it and not take it to heart so much as i will admit recently last week i was thinking of quitting training for good thats how bad it got


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Nah mate unfornunately, all on old laptop and tbh i prob wouldnt want to see them again as it was a low point in my life, i still get scared of thinking about it and how things can finish for you overnight. I often think so much it puts me of training as i get to a 'whats the point' stage and maybe if i one cant train again how would i feel and then i get all gloomy, thats why i just think im gona get on with it and not take it to heart so much as i will admit recently last week i was thinking of quitting training for good thats how bad it got


Don't you dare boyo !


----------



## Tommy10

Well I've had an awesome day .. Great session , facial , sports massage and food food and TV tonight , bed time ( and bought a bottle of calms to help my anxiety ) nite zzzzzzzzzz xx


----------



## Ser

Night night Sweetie, am off too...

Sweet dreams everybody


----------



## Ser

Night night Sweetie, am off too...

Sweet dreams everybody


----------



## Tommy10

Ser said:


> Night night Sweetie, am off too...
> 
> Sweet dreams everybody


Xx


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Night night Sweetie, am off too...
> 
> Sweet dreams everybody


I will be up in a minute babe.... xxxxx


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> I will be up in a minute babe.... xxxxx


U were great last night ! The pills worked


----------



## Tommy10

Well after a tough day mentally yesterday I bought some calms from boots , just taking 2 now as I'm sat here short of breath abs heart beating .. Anxiety again ! will head to the gym and work it off !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Well after a tough day mentally yesterday I bought some calms from boots , just taking 2 now as I'm sat here short of breath abs heart beating .. Anxiety again ! will head to the gym and work it off !


i take diazepam to help me sleep atm. wifes mum has them by the buss load


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning folks


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning folks


Morning TT


----------



## Ser

Morning:bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Ser said:


> Morning:bounce:


Morning Ser


----------



## Guest

Bore da, sut mae ?

It's LEGS DAY ! (Said in the same tone as you'd say GROUNDHOG DAY)

So about to neck this glass of craze and head off to batter my legs , then have them with chips.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ser said:


> Morning:bounce:


bouncing or bobbing? lol


----------



## Jay.32

morning to all my TT Family :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> morning to all my TT Family :wub:


how do


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! I could get used to this not working lark, being slightly (mega) lazy, and just training........its well good!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Morning all! I could get used to this not working lark, being slightly (mega) lazy, and just training........its well good!


enjoy it while it lasts Daffy


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> enjoy it while it lasts Daffy


Yep! But Im also mega excited about Monday and my new job, just nice to have a bit of me time first!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yep! But Im also mega excited about Monday and my new job, just nice to have a bit of me time first!


make sure you get an early night on sunday... you will be shattered from the show.. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Gym was awesome !!


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Gym was awesome !!


Oi Tommy stick to one thread I'm getting dizzy following ya around


----------



## Dai Jones

wheres mr and mrs @chilisi these days


----------



## Jay.32

they are as one!!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> they are as one!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> they are as one!!!!!!


Flanks ... Dais been in a mood with me since last night , I just don't like snowballing


----------



## Guest

OK it should be mandatory for all gyms to have escalators to get to the ground floor. THere were 80 year old women who've had hip replacements going down the stairs faster than me !!!

On a more amusing note, I was watching that Active channel on TV while warming up on the bike, and they had all the adverts for LAMuscle. The prices were hysterical, but the muscle growing gel was the best. I just wanted reach through the screen and snap the morons neck who was trying to sell it as a good product.


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Flanks ... Dais been in a mood with me since last night , I just don't like snowballing


:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Muscle growing gel? Wtf lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Muscle growing gel? Wtf lol


LaMuscle will try anything


----------



## Guest

They put up 95 quid for 2.2kg of their whey, saving a massive 30 quid so they said !

I almost fell off the bike.


----------



## Tommy10

A guy just sent me this on a dating app..........Man u are bloody hot! I have a fetish for guys blowing up balloons til they burst. Love seeing a guy acting tough and showing off, blowing the balloon bigger and bigger seeing how far he can push it. Love when he gets it big and tight and teases me with it. I beg him to stop but he just wants to keep pushing it til it busts. Seeing his sense of pride and achievement when it busts is hot. I reckon you'd be pretty good at it champ. Ever blown a balloon til it burst? Like at a party or by accident


----------



## Tommy10

^^^ lollllll !!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> A guy just sent me this on a dating app..........Man u are bloody hot! I have a fetish for guys blowing up balloons til they burst. Love seeing a guy acting tough and showing off, blowing the balloon bigger and bigger seeing how far he can push it. Love when he gets it big and tight and teases me with it. I beg him to stop but he just wants to keep pushing it til it busts. Seeing his sense of pride and achievement when it busts is hot. I reckon you'd be pretty good at it champ. Ever blown a balloon til it burst? Like at a party or by accident


wtf :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

LMFAO !!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> A guy just sent me this on a dating app..........Man u are bloody hot! I have a fetish for guys blowing up balloons til they burst. Love seeing a guy acting tough and showing off, blowing the balloon bigger and bigger seeing how far he can push it. Love when he gets it big and tight and teases me with it. I beg him to stop but he just wants to keep pushing it til it busts. Seeing his sense of pride and achievement when it busts is hot. I reckon you'd be pretty good at it champ. Ever blown a balloon til it burst? Like at a party or by accident


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

I'm sure i've seen this on efukt ! lol


----------



## Tommy10

OldManRiver said:


> I'm sure i've seen this on efukt ! lol


Lol I was sent it on a gay dating app " scruff " check it out


----------



## Tommy10

Tommy10 said:


> My anxiety is through the roof , it was either suicide or chest session ... Running to the gym >>>>>>>>>>


Well well , I'm at my mothers house a d she just asked me did I remember my brothers anniversary yesterday ( he's dead ) that explains everything , I've been thinking about him non stop and that's the reason why I've felt so out if sorts ! I must have unconsciously knew it was his anniversary abs it was giving me anxiety


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Well well , I'm at my mothers house a d she just asked me did I remember my brothers anniversary yesterday ( he's dead ) that explains everything , I've been thinking about him non stop and that's the reason why I've felt so out if sorts ! I must have unconsciously knew it was his anniversary abs it was giving me anxiety


sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:
 

> sorry to hear that mate


Thanks pal , it was 15 years ago when he was 29 , choked on a bit of food stuck in his throat when sleeping


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Thanks pal , it was 15 years ago when he was 29 , choked on a bit of food stuck in his throat when sleeping


a sh!t mate so sorry


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Thanks pal , it was 15 years ago when he was 29 , choked on a bit of food stuck in his throat when sleeping


damn dude sorry to hear


----------



## Tommy10

Thanks guys but 15 years is a long time , it's weird cause now I forget what he talked like or laughed like , sometimes I see him clear as day though , we were a year apart so that bits tough


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all.... how ya feeling today?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all.... how ya feeling today?


sh!t


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all.... how ya feeling today?


morning muckers!

im feeling the heat after my giant carb binge last night and the 600mg DNP i popped earlier today


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> sh!t


fits up min?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning muckers!
> 
> im feeling the heat after my giant carb binge last night and the 600mg DNP i popped earlier today


600 :scared:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning muckers!
> 
> im feeling the heat after my giant carb binge last night and the 600mg DNP i popped earlier today


sh!t mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> 600 :scared:





Dai Jones said:


> sh!t mate


yup 

been on 400 for over 2 weeks now so time to bump


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> yup
> 
> been on 400 for over 2 weeks now so time to bump


it was nice knowing Yan... R.I.P.


----------



## Patsy

Are people that serious about dropping bf that they are risking meddling with meds like dnp, very risky indeed at the doses some people do, i know im a fine one to talk at the high test and deca doses ive done but fcuking around with body core temp is just so not worth it imo, not preaching guys but without your health this game is worthless, just a thought


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Are people that serious about dropping bf that they are risking meddling with meds like dnp, very risky indeed at the doses some people do, i know im a fine one to talk at the high test and deca doses ive done but fcuking around with body core temp is just so not worth it imo, not preaching guys but without your health this game is worthless, just a thought


we live and learn mate


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Are people that serious about dropping bf that they are risking meddling with meds like dnp, very risky indeed at the doses some people do, i know im a fine one to talk at the high test and deca doses ive done but fcuking around with body core temp is just so not worth it imo, not preaching guys but without your health this game is worthless, just a thought


Morning Pat... what you been upto?? so has this new lady got you by the balls??? is she a potential new member of tt?


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> we live and learn mate


On that stuff mate its a bold statement to make, not my thing fella lol


----------



## Tommy10

Today is good crisp and sunny , really wanna train but on a rest day , might go for a run


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Today is good crisp and sunny , really wanna train but on a rest day , might go for a run


you sound better mate


----------



## biglbs

PatWelsh said:


> On that stuff mate its a bold statement to make, not my thing fella lol


Nor me,pah!


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> Are people that serious about dropping bf that they are risking meddling with meds like dnp, very risky indeed at the doses some people do, i know im a fine one to talk at the high test and deca doses ive done but fcuking around with body core temp is just so not worth it imo, not preaching guys but without your health this game is worthless, just a thought


pretty much agree mate......but 600mg of BRL is NOT excessive 

and health & BB'ing imo aint the best words to be paired :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Morning u gorgeous fukers xxxxxx

So last night found out I wasn't the only girl that guy was going after in work lol. So course I text him about it, wasn't even abusive actually, and I text his Gf. Then the fuker rang me giving me loads of abuse! Reckoned I'm the one in the wrong and there was no need to do what I've done and he doesn't care who he has hurt. Would love to know how I'm the one in the wrong lol. Anyway had he apologised and been a man at some point maybe I would consider being nice and leaving it but I duno who he thinks he is being that nasty to me when hes already done enough. Was trying to call me mad telling me to find a hobby and have I not got anything better to do but go round sending pictures to people. Absolute dik. I'm not a happy bunny about it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Morning u gorgeous fukers xxxxxx
> 
> So last night found out I wasn't the only girl that guy was going after in work lol. So course I text him about it, wasn't even abusive actually, and I text his Gf. Then the fuker rang me giving me loads of abuse! Reckoned I'm the one in the wrong and there was no need to do what I've done and he doesn't care who he has hurt. Would love to know how I'm the one in the wrong lol. Anyway had he apologised and been a man at some point maybe I would consider being nice and leaving it but I duno who he thinks he is being that nasty to me when hes already done enough. Was trying to call me mad telling me to find a hobby and have I not got anything better to do but go round sending pictures to people. Absolute dik. I'm not a happy bunny about it!


just wash ur hands with it now mate, he's no worth the agro.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Morning u gorgeous fukers xxxxxx
> 
> So last night found out I wasn't the only girl that guy was going after in work lol. So course I text him about it, wasn't even abusive actually, and I text his Gf. Then the fuker rang me giving me loads of abuse! Reckoned I'm the one in the wrong and there was no need to do what I've done and he doesn't care who he has hurt. Would love to know how I'm the one in the wrong lol. Anyway had he apologised and been a man at some point maybe I would consider being nice and leaving it but I duno who he thinks he is being that nasty to me when hes already done enough. Was trying to call me mad telling me to find a hobby and have I not got anything better to do but go round sending pictures to people. Absolute dik. I'm not a happy bunny about it!





JANIKvonD said:


> just wash ur hands with it now mate, he's no worth the agro.


as Yan said just let it go its going to do more damage to ya head than anything else


----------



## dipdabs

Yh I know u guys are right, maybe by the end of the day I would of decided not to get someone to smash his smug face in lol


----------



## Patsy

As the boys said Kay let the cnut get on with his ways he will come unstuck soon, the more you keep on and contact it will make you look like a bitter nutcase and him the angel in tow, he has prob already told his mrs you are stalking him or something to make it look like he's a saint, write it off and delete his number/fb/email and get yourself a decent guy as there are still some about


----------



## Guest

Why on earth do you have his gf's number in your phone ? lol


----------



## Patsy

OldManRiver said:


> Why on earth do you have his gf's number in your phone ? lol


Mate believe it or not but people are stupid enough and do put theyre private details on fb, why i dont know but again stupid people for you


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh I know u guys are right, maybe by the end of the day I would of decided not to get someone to smash his smug face in lol


Yes but that makes it look like you care then  id put it down to a bad experiance and move on


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh I know u guys are right, maybe by the end of the day I would of decided not to get someone to smash his smug face in lol


That would be my route I would batter fuk out of him first ... Then let him suffer in his own misery ( I wouldn't have text the GF though )


----------



## Guest

PatWelsh said:


> Mate believe it or not but people are stupid enough and do put theyre private details on fb, why i dont know but again stupid people for you


lol really ? Who on earth would put their phone number on fb ! lol Must be madness.


----------



## Tommy10

On another note my cousins died this morning from cancer and its my brothers anniversary this morning too ( not yesterday ) so my mothers feeling down , getting her booked in to get her hair done ... and will nip up and see her later


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> On another note my cousins died this morning from cancer and its my brothers anniversary this morning too ( not yesterday ) so my mothers feeling down , getting her booked in to get her hair done ... and will nip up and see her later


sorry to hear this Tommy.. spoil your mum today :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Alright ok il leave it.. I suppose!


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Alright ok il leave it.. I suppose!


Yea uve said ur peace Hun x


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> On another note my cousins died this morning from cancer and its my brothers anniversary this morning too ( not yesterday ) so my mothers feeling down , getting her booked in to get her hair done ... and will nip up and see her later


keep ya head up mate


----------



## Patsy

OldManRiver said:


> lol really ? Who on earth would put their phone number on fb ! lol Must be madness.


Read my post again mate.. stupid people lol


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Alright ok il leave it.. I suppose!


You aren't gonna make it any easier or better if you seek retribution. By moving on, and leaving the fool to his own devices, you become the better person.


----------



## Guest

PatWelsh said:


> Read my post again mate.. stupid people lol


Well I said phone number ! lol You said personal details, so 2+2 = 4 normally.


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Well I said phone number ! lol You said personal details, so 2+2 = *27 on tren*.


----------



## Guest

lol I must have been on Tren when I was doing A level maths !  Cos I was thick as pig sh!t tbh


----------



## dipdabs

Aw poor tommy  not having the best week are u! Xxx


----------



## Patsy

I just type 'hot welsh gym woman' in google and this is what they gave me the cnuts



Coming to think of it... It is pretty hot aint it.. brb in 5mins :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

haha... about time we had a laugh in here.... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Aren't those two from Corrie ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> haha... about time we had a laugh in here.... :thumb:


haha yeh I blame Kay


----------



## Jay.32

tell us a joke Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> tell us a joke Dai


When you can see the coast of Devon from Swansea it is going to rain.

When you can't, it is raining already.


----------



## Patsy

OldManRiver said:


> Aren't those two from Corrie ?


No they're from The Rhonnda :lol:


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> When you can see the coast of Devon from Swansea it is going to rain.
> 
> When you can't, it is raining already.


What if it's just foggy ? Or you are standing on a bonfire ?


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> When you can see the coast of Devon from Swansea it is going to rain.
> 
> When you can't, it is raining already.


He said a joke you boring cnut :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Paddy & murphy are working on a building site, paddy's got a flask. Murphy says, whats that paddy.. its a flask!! yeah but what does it do?? paddy says, it keeps hot things hot, and cold things cold!

Murphy was impressed... he came into work the next day with his own flask.. Paddy said what have you got in there Murphy? Murphy says, 2 cups of tea and a choc ice!


----------



## Patsy

I just done my first mt2 jab in years and im fcuking flushed like a tart on payday :lol:

Out the back to cool down lol!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> He said a joke you boring cnut :lol:


What do call an Englishman holding a bottle of champagne after a Six Nations game?

Waiter.


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Aw poor tommy  not having the best week are u! Xxx


Thank god I bought the calms !

I'm Cool really , been through worse than this trust me , I'm sat in a cafe on my second coffee and cheesecake


----------



## dipdabs

Can't we all just get naked? Getting naked always makes me happy


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Can't we all just get naked? Getting naked always makes me happy


do it!!


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> I just done my first mt2 jab in years and im fcuking flushed like a tart on payday :lol:
> 
> Out the back to cool down lol!
> 
> View attachment 100269


Put some clothes on !

In 10 mins


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Thank god I bought the calms !
> 
> I'm Cool really , been through worse than this trust me , I'm sat in a cafe on my second coffee and cheesecake


cheese cake..... you fat rat


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> cheese cake..... you fat rat


White chocolate and raspberry mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Can't we all just get naked? Getting naked always makes me happy


not sat at my desk I'm not


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Thank god I bought the calms !
> 
> I'm Cool really , been through worse than this trust me , I'm sat in a cafe on my second coffee and cheesecake


A sh!t tommy I haven't had cheesecake in ages, thanks it is now on my mind


----------



## Dai Jones

Rhys: Doctor, I can't stop singing the Green, Green Grass of Home.

Doctor: That sounds like Tom Jones syndrome.

Rhys: Is it common?

Doctor: It's not unusual.


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Rhys: Doctor, I can't stop singing the Green, Green Grass of Home.
> 
> Doctor: That sounds like Tom Jones syndrome.
> 
> Rhys: Is it common?
> 
> Doctor: It's not unusual.


You fcuker that actualy made me lol!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> You fcuker that actualy made me lol!


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jimmy Savile's last request was for his ashes to be put into an etch a sketch so that kids could continue to fiddle with his knob


----------



## JoePro

Didn't even realise this existed... I'm such a disappointment!


----------



## Patsy

JoePro said:


> Didn't even realise this existed... I'm such a disappointment!


Well start reading from page one and we'll see you in a few days lol!


----------



## JoePro

PatWelsh said:


> Well start reading from page one and we'll see you in a few days lol!


Haha aye... Or months.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Hi All The Taffy's

Dont mean to highjack the thread but have 2 tubs of CNP Pro-Peptide 2.27kg 'Banna Flavour for Sale £70.00 for the 2 

I have posted in here as i travel up and down the A470 and around the Valleys most days, with work and can meet up to deliver if any body wants the tubs.

This is a Special One Off offer for my fellow Taffy Bro's.

PM me if you are interested and we can arrange delivery.


----------



## Guest

This always cracks me up


----------



## Dai Jones

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Hi All The Taffy's
> 
> Dont meen to highjack the thread but have 2 tubs of CNP Pro-Peptide 2.27kg 'Banna Flavour for Sale £70.00 for the 2
> 
> I have posted in here as i travel up and down the A470 and around the Valleys most days, with work and can meet up to deliver if any body wants the tubs.
> 
> This is a Special One Off offer for my fellow Taffy Bro's.
> 
> PM me if you are interested and we can arrange delivery.


is that the only flavour?


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

In the Pro-Peptide yes mate.


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Put some clothes on !


Don't tell him that!! Pat has posted a couple keepers recently


----------



## dipdabs

JoePro said:


> Haha aye... Or months.


And if u start posting as a member of TT naked pics have to be sent to me first so I can approve u


----------



## dipdabs

I think @chilisi has deserted his team by the way. Shall we neg him


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> And if u start posting as a member of TT naked pics have to be sent to me first so I can approve u


I'm still waiting for yours :nono:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I think @chilisi has deserted his team by the way. Shall we neg him


I think its cuz I insulted his mrs some how


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> And if u start posting as a member of TT naked pics have to be sent to me first so I can approve u


lol I notice I never got this message !

How ageist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

OldManRiver said:


> lol I notice I never got this message !
> 
> How ageist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Actually its not strictly true, but I have chosen to ignore Pat's relentless pm'ing me for the pics. :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> I'm still waiting for yours :nono:


Here u go babes


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Here u go babes
> View attachment 100281


Isn't that customs in Kenya ?


----------



## Tommy10

Spraying the deep heat and necking ibuprofen right felt / triceps is throbbing and painful been a build up past few days and now it's at a pitch !


----------



## Ser

Tommy10 said:


> Spraying the deep heat and necking ibuprofen right felt / triceps is throbbing and painful been a build up past few days and now it's at a pitch !


In the morn, go get some solpadol MAX(soluble) from the chemist....if yer head was cut off it would work!! Took it to Germany for the truck pulling party and it worked a treat for me and everyone else:laugh: no one could feel the pain! 

Tonight we had a surprise sitter, this morn, bri's dad called and said he was coming to take the kids for a few hours, then at dinner time called to say the kids were gonna stay overnight...we went to the flicks to see sinister, Bri behaved like a wee girl as you would expect, even the usher was laughing at him jumping out his seat and having tourettes like moments...i enjoyed the film but wasn't scared or 'jumpy'

Nice to spend a wee bit time together

Sat now, catching up on what we missed here and having a laugh....

A good evening for us both:bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Will try them Ser , gym time will try stretching it and do legs instead of shoulders - freezing brrr but gym calls


----------



## Patsy

Morning all how is everyone? I been up since early playing angry birds star wars on my iphone its so addictive lol sucha kid!


----------



## Tommy10

Gym was great ! Bloke thinks I might have torn/ strained a muscle ... Headin tae the chemist , still did a full workout just higher volume


----------



## Patsy

Im off in a bit mate to do some cardio. Blood pressure a bit high so im trying to get it down a bit. My own fault, diets be off and my water intake isnt as high as it should be so only myself to blame really


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning [email protected]


----------



## Tommy10

PatWelsh said:


> Im off in a bit mate to do some cardio. Blood pressure a bit high so im trying to get it down a bit. My own fault, diets be off and my water intake isnt as high as it should be so only myself to blame really


Do u look flushed ?


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Morning all how is everyone? I been up since early playing angry birds star wars on my iphone its so addictive lol sucha kid!





JANIKvonD said:


> morning [email protected]


Morning


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> morning [email protected]


Dirty cow lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Here u go babes
> View attachment 100281


B!tch


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Morning





Tommy10 said:


> Dirty cow lol


its really p!ssing me off with no notification when quoted or mentioned!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Took this Wednesday. Not bad for 2 weeks off and being ill lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Took this Wednesday. Not bad for 2 weeks off and being ill lol
> 
> View attachment 100318


well done, still looking good


----------



## JANIKvonD

nothing like a sickness/sh!t bug to bring out the abs.....i may come down for a cuddle in the hope of catching it!


----------



## Guest

Anytime Janik, i've got the dreaded lurghi with abundance 

Day in bed for me. Need to recharge the batteries.


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> nothing like a sickness/sh!t bug to bring out the abs.....i may come down for a cuddle in the hope of catching it!


It was flu!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> It was flu!


technicaly.....no it wasnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> It was flu!


technicaly.....no it wasnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Anytime Janik, i've got the dreaded lurghi with abundance
> 
> Day in bed for me. Need to recharge the batteries.


i cant promise id only settle for a cuddle tho..


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Anytime Janik, i've got the dreaded lurghi with abundance
> 
> Day in bed for me. Need to recharge the batteries.


i cant promise id only settle for a cuddle tho..


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk u UK-M and ur double posts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk u UK-M and ur double posts!!!!!!!!!!


Think it's u ... Got the shakes ? Lolll


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Think it's u ... Got the shakes ? Lolll


no dnp today or until monday so im feeling fretty brilliant  clen however gives me the shakes like FUK


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Do u look flushed ?


Nah all good today ta mate. Dropped my doses right down to 1ml per week of sust and 1mg of mt2, bp if one of those things that i just gota get on with mate as i cant seem to get it right


----------



## Jay.32

jaffa cakes :innocent:

that is all


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> jaffa cakes :innocent:
> 
> that is all


chicken, brown rice & chopped tomatoes :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Q: When do you kick a midget in the balls?

A: When he is standing next to your girlfriend saying her hair smells nice


----------



## Dai Jones

Q: When does a cub become a boy scout?

A: When he eats his first Brownie.


----------



## Jay.32

Little announcement to make!!

Some of you already know, my home relationship with mrs jay32 has been on the rocks, well a complete mess for the last couple of years.. we have hung on to it mainly for the kids and financial reasons!

Some of you may have noticed Ive been a bit quiet the last couple of days..... and that's because a big problem hit our family a couple of days ago.. We are now getting through that problem together! Basicly good has come out of something bad.. Me and mrs jay32 are now back on track and looking forward to a better life being close and a propper couple again...

I dont normaly air my personal life on forums... so thats as much as your going to get. Im not going to discuss or reveal what the family problem was..

Anyway I would like to thank you all...!!! because when Im down about sh!t in my life... ive come in here and you lot have made me forget all my probs for a liitle while. :thumbup1:

@Tommy10 im afraid I cant see you anymore.. we can have a little flirt but thats it tommy baby 

@Ser if mrs jay32 cant except my love and lust for you!!! she can fck off again xxxx


----------



## Patsy

Had no idea mate, been a bit all over the place myself recently with my personal life, glad you and mrs Jay are willing to sort things out mate as its tough this time of year especialy when kids are involved. You know you got us lot here if you need to unload, you got my number ring anytime fella if your feeling low my fellow Welshman


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck, seems like all of Team Taffy are/have been going through it lately, but glad things are back on track for you Jay. Anytime any of you need a chat, im always here y'know, and Im not all harsh special forces ninja, I do have a soft side......somewhere.....I think!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, seems like all of Team Taffy are/have been going through it lately, but glad things are back on track for you Jay. Anytime any of you need a chat, im always here y'know, and Im not all harsh special forces ninja, I do have a soft side......somewhere.....I think!


Thats Daffy... you know a little more than others and have already been there when needed xxx


----------



## Jay.32

PatWelsh said:


> Had no idea mate, been a bit all over the place myself recently with my personal life, glad you and mrs Jay are willing to sort things out mate as its tough this time of year especialy when kids are involved. You know you got us lot here if you need to unload, you got my number ring anytime fella if your feeling low my fellow Welshman


Cheers Pat... will def have to have a quick pint sometime over crimbo :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Thats Daffy... you know a little more than others and have already been there when needed xxx


Anytime Mr! Right back at you too! xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

It's never easy with kids involved mate....I'm so glad it's working out for u, I know how hard it is when u feel the only thing keeping u there is the kids & finance issues. I never tend to get involved in personal issues with other forum members so the only thing I'll be askin is....what type of nips does she have?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning ya welsh cvnts. Who got there boaby wet this morning then?....my kids got up at 6.30 so didn't get a chance!!!!!! Not amused


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> It's never easy with kids involved mate....I'm so glad it's working out for u, I know how hard it is when u feel the only thing keeping u there is the kids & finance issues. I never tend to get involved in personal issues with other forum members so the only thing I'll be askin is....what type of nips does she have?


stiff from now on :laugh:

Thanks Jan.. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> It's never easy with kids involved mate....I'm so glad it's working out for u, I know how hard it is when u feel the only thing keeping u there is the kids & finance issues. I never tend to get involved in personal issues with other forum members so the only thing I'll be askin is....*what type of nips does she have?*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I've just spat my drink out at that!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers Pat... will def have to have a quick pint sometime over crimbo :thumbup1:


deff mate, we will take the saturday off and go and watch Kay at work :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> deff mate, we will take the saturday off and go and watch Kay at work :lol:


That's if I'm there much longer lol had a warning last night woops!


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> That's if I'm there much longer lol had a warning last night woops!


ooops :w00t:


----------



## Tommy10

well im lay down with a bag of frzn peas and solpadene max tabs, torn/ strained my delt or tricep, fookin agony


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> Little announcement to make!!
> 
> Some of you already know, my home relationship with mrs jay32 has been on the rocks, well a complete mess for the last couple of years.. we have hung on to it mainly for the kids and financial reasons!
> 
> Some of you may have noticed Ive been a bit quiet the last couple of days..... and that's because a big problem hit our family a couple of days ago.. We are now getting through that problem together! Basicly good has come out of something bad.. Me and mrs jay32 are now back on track and looking forward to a better life being close and a propper couple again...
> 
> I dont normaly air my personal life on forums... so thats as much as your going to get. Im not going to discuss or reveal what the family problem was..
> 
> Anyway I would like to thank you all...!!! because when Im down about sh!t in my life... ive come in here and you lot have made me forget all my probs for a liitle while. :thumbup1:
> 
> @Tommy10 im afraid I cant see you anymore.. we can have a little flirt but thats it tommy baby
> 
> @Ser if mrs jay32 cant except my love and lust for you!!! she can fck off again xxxx


As long as she knows she is second to me then its all good

:lol:

Seriously babe, thats great news:bounce: Sometimes it takes a something big to give you a kick up the botty Best wishes to you all x


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> Little announcement to make!!
> 
> Some of you already know, my home relationship with mrs jay32 has been on the rocks, well a complete mess for the last couple of years.. we have hung on to it mainly for the kids and financial reasons!
> 
> Some of you may have noticed Ive been a bit quiet the last couple of days..... and that's because a big problem hit our family a couple of days ago.. We are now getting through that problem together! Basicly good has come out of something bad.. Me and mrs jay32 are now back on track and looking forward to a better life being close and a propper couple again...
> 
> I dont normaly air my personal life on forums... so thats as much as your going to get. Im not going to discuss or reveal what the family problem was..
> 
> Anyway I would like to thank you all...!!! because when Im down about sh!t in my life... ive come in here and you lot have made me forget all my probs for a liitle while. :thumbup1:
> 
> @Tommy10 im afraid I cant see you anymore.. we can have a little flirt but thats it tommy baby
> 
> @Ser if mrs jay32 cant except my love and lust for you!!! she can fck off again xxxx


As long as she knows she is second to me then its all good

:lol:

Seriously babe, thats great news:bounce: Sometimes it takes a something big to give you a kick up the botty Best wishes to you all x


----------



## Guest

Well done Jay, always good to see ppl willing to put in the hard work with relationships especially where kids are concerned. 

@KAY warning for what ? lol

@tommy you ain't exactly had a good week have ya bud 

@Ser , how do you like them apples ?


----------



## Guest

This was a double post so instead of that, here's a dancing banana


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Well done Jay, always good to see ppl willing to put in the hard work with relationships especially where kids are concerned.
> 
> @KAY warning for what ? lol
> 
> @tommy you ain't exactly had a good week have ya bud
> 
> @Ser , how do you like them apples ?


U missed me out u ignorant old cvnt


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> U missed me out u ignorant old cvnt


Well I didn't think words would take away the pain of not getting the boaby wet this morning. I would have put up some porn, but this isn't the AL


----------



## Tommy10

OldManRiver said:


> Well done Jay, always good to see ppl willing to put in the hard work with relationships especially where kids are concerned.
> 
> @KAY warning for what ? lol
> 
> @tommy you ain't exactly had a good week have ya bud
> 
> @Ser , how do you like them apples ?


:no:


----------



## dipdabs

Ah just sh1t I don't even care about anymore and wasted enough energy on lol

Anyway rugby tonight! 13 hour shift here I come!


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah just sh1t I don't even care about anymore and wasted enough energy on lol
> 
> Anyway rugby tonight! 13 hour shift here I come!


Ah right I get it. Yes you have wasted too much energy on him. !!! Woman scorned n all that.

Have fun with the argies tonight.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Well...2 cans and a line in......sorry mum I'm sinning tonight


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> Well...2 cans and a line in......sorry mum I'm sinning tonight


Pass the note


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Pass the note


Here mate...mind hand it back lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Well...2 cans and a line in......sorry mum I'm sinning tonight


 mg:

2 coats of tan and Im.....well....brown! Will be hitting the vino shortly, lets get dehydrated! :thumb: And waiting for my banana quark cake to cook, smells fooooking awesome!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> mg:
> 
> 2 coats of tan and Im.....well....brown! Will be hitting the vino shortly, lets get dehydrated! :thumb: And waiting for my banana quark cake to cook, smells fooooking awesome!


If you need someone to check you didn't miss any bits, I am available 25/7  lol

Banana quark cake sounds like something straight outta a sci fi show.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> If you need someone to check you didn't miss any bits, I am available 25/7  lol
> 
> Banana quark cake sounds like something straight outta a sci fi show.


Why thank you! :tongue: I'll remember that next time! My friends checked me over and Im covered, just another coat in the morning and im good to go!

 Sci fi cake!


----------



## Guest

lol, i'd laugh if you said "Could you check I got all my tan sorted" I think i'd actually spontaneously combust and disappear into a small pile of ash.

And that sci fi cake is making me hungry...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> mg:
> 
> 2 coats of tan and Im.....well....brown! Will be hitting the vino shortly, lets get dehydrated! :thumb: And waiting for my banana quark cake to cook, smells fooooking awesome!


Good luck tomorrow pal!!!! Looking amazing.....you'll do plenty damage 

Mind n update 'quark' with a recipe for the cake of yours!!! X


----------



## Guest

You competing tomorrow Keeks ?


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> lol, i'd laugh if you said "Could you check I got all my tan sorted" I think i'd actually spontaneously combust and disappear into a small pile of ash.
> 
> And that sci fi cake is making me hungry...


Well you'd make a cr4p job of checking then tan over then if you've combusted! No good is it, I'd be getting on stage all patchy, not a good look at all!

Im starving, the cake smelt so so so good when cooking, its taking all my will power not to demolish it! :sad:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Good luck tomorrow pal!!!! Looking amazing.....you'll do plenty damage
> 
> Mind n update 'quark' with a recipe for the cake of yours!!! X


Ahhh thank you! 

Yep, will do post my recipe in there, but I dont measure things, just whack them in a bowl and pray it works! x



OldManRiver said:


> You competing tomorrow Keeks ?


Yep, tomorrow is my last show of the season, then its time to have a life for a few months, eat and rest, cant wait!


----------



## Guest

lol trust me, i'd do a very thorough job indeed !  lol And i'd not eat your cake , well not unless you let me 

EDIT :

Well best of luck tomorrow, although that won't have nowt to do with it, you've earned your results , so go own that stage


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> lol trust me, i'd do a very thorough job indeed !  lol And i'd not eat your cake , well not unless you let me
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> Well best of luck tomorrow, although that won't have nowt to do with it, you've earned your results , so go own that stage


Lol, and then you'd combust but the tan would be stage worthy first! No chance would I share my cake, its made with quark and I dont share quark, no way! :nono:

Thank you!  Will update in here when I can.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> lol trust me, i'd do a very thorough job indeed !  lol And i'd not eat your cake , well not unless you let me
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> Well best of luck tomorrow, although that won't have nowt to do with it, you've earned your results , so go own that stage


Lol, and then you'd combust but the tan would be stage worthy first! No chance would I share my cake, its made with quark and I dont share quark, no way! :nono:

Thank you!  Will update in here when I can.


----------



## Guest

Or Keeks doesn't share Quark !


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Or Keeks doesn't share Quark !


PMSL! This is exactly what I was thinking when I said I dont share quark!! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

This weeks weight loss, taken dry this morning, dont go by the scales anymore just the mirror, seems a bit leaner but strength up all the same, diets been sh!te but kept up the cardio


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> This weeks weight loss, taken dry this morning, dont go by the scales anymore just the mirror, seems a bit leaner but strength up all the same, diets been sh!te but kept up the cardio
> 
> View attachment 100434


Looking ace there! :thumb: Tbh, mirror, clothes and how you feel are the best indicator of weight. I use scales as a guide, but more the mirror and clothes and even measurements.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Looking ace there! :thumb: Tbh, mirror, clothes and how you feel are the best indicator of weight. I use scales as a guide, but more the mirror and clothes and even measurements.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Well i am an xl in tshirts and they are pretty tight fit so my muscle mass is not suffering, i am getting leaner though i can just feel it, i cant explain but my sking feels thinner on my abs, watching my abs move around is pretty cool though pmsl!


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Well i am an xl in tshirts and they are pretty tight fit so my muscle mass is not suffering, i am getting leaner though i can just feel it, i cant explain but my sking feels thinner on my abs, watching my abs move around is pretty cool though pmsl!


Exactly, you feel it more than the scales indicate IMO. Ace, you're doing something right then, and sometimes, if you're a bit more relaxed about things, you're body can respond better and change more. Lol, Im so going to miss my abs, they're looking like a hot cross bun at the mo, the dint at the tops quite deep at the moment, but know this time next week, will be well on its way to hibernation! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Not the best pic but hot cross bun abs.


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Exactly, you feel it more than the scales indicate IMO. Ace, you're doing something right then, and sometimes, if you're a bit more relaxed about things, you're body can respond better and change more. Lol, Im so going to miss my abs, they're looking like a hot cross bun at the mo, the dint at the tops quite deep at the moment, but know this time next week, will be well on its way to hibernation! :laugh:


Yeah i agree, ive come to a stage where i think fcuk it and just get on with it as im sick of worrying about the gym its numbing, i seem to get along fine, might even come off the gear now permantly as im sick of watching my blood pressure and feeling sleepy in the days, im am going to have to run such an intense pct as i have been on a while now i suppose and dont fancy losing what i have gained


----------



## Guest

I havent seen my abs since 2005 !!!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> View attachment 100435
> 
> 
> Not the best pic but hot cross bun abs.


Looking in good nic there keeks fairplay, bet you will be sad to see them go over time lol! People who say abs dont matter... Aint got nor had them pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah i agree, ive come to a stage where i think fcuk it and just get on with it as im sick of worrying about the gym its numbing, i seem to get along fine, might even come off the gear now permantly as im sick of watching my blood pressure and feeling sleepy in the days, im am going to have to run such an intense pct as i have been on a while now i suppose and dont fancy losing what i have gained


Eeek, but maybe worth giving it a go gear free, you can always try and see how you feel?! Just dont think about losing the gains though cos that will just do your head in and might make you see it worse than it is.

But it is best to try and not let it get into your head as it just plays mind games and stresses you more at times. Most of all you have to enjoy what you're doing and if it comes to the point where it is getting to you so much, step back and think fooook it and chill out and your body will thank you for it.



PatWelsh said:


> Looking in good nic there keeks fairplay, bet you will be sad to see them go over time lol! People who say abs dont matter... Aint got nor had them pmsl! :lol:


Cheers, will defo miss them bad boys, but they'll be back, even better next year!

PMSL, very true! :laugh:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Took this Wednesday. Not bad for 2 weeks off and being ill lol
> 
> View attachment 100318


  still reckon u need get the belly button pierced other than that perfect xxxxx


----------



## Tommy10

Yo ! Get up people's !


----------



## dipdabs

Um where is team taffy today?

I just went for a walk with jack down the waterfront. Was lovely. He didn't like the part though where I found a crab claw and chased him with it  hehe got to make the most of having a kid!



I know though, view pics, cheesy as fuk lol


----------



## Guest

Where's that ? Cardiff Bay ? Looks lush when it's flat calm.


----------



## dipdabs

Nah just in barry!


----------



## Guest

Around the **** end of Jacksons Bay ? I can't place that area, and i've fished off most places around there too lol


----------



## dipdabs

No it's the waterfront


----------



## Guest

I know now. Shows I aint been to Barry in a long time though, I don't recognise most of it. I went to the Island about a year ago, and I couldn't believe that was so different to how I remembered it.


----------



## Dai Jones

Hi....bye


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Hi....bye


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> Hi....bye


Not stopping ?


----------



## dipdabs

Is this Wierd or what! He don't realise how much I'm laughing at him lol. This guy I have told straight about 3 times I don't want to date him as clear as can be. Before getting texts off him today he messaged me 3 times on Facebook, 3 flipping times! 

Who asks what u have saved their name as! Lol


----------



## Guest

Well he's just testing the water to see if you actually saved it ! lol

But he manages to shoot himself in the foot by saying he saved yours as "Hot Stuff"

sorry but


----------



## dipdabs

I think he's a freak. I'm having no luck with guys lately. I actually just wish they would leave me the fuk alone lol. Get out of work this morning some guy is texting me I had a date with ages ago asking me to go see him, like um no. Boy I had a stupid drunken fling with 6 weeks ago has tried ringing me 3 times today yet he's another I've told loud and clear to leave me alone, then in the last week another guy has sent me 4 pictures of himself cos he thinks he's that gorgeous its all he has to do to get my attention or that stupid he's no good at conversation. Weirdos.

On another note I'm meant to be having a curry and watching a DVD with my mate tonight. I bought the curry and DVDs and I duno where the fuk she is. Told me she wouldn't be long an hour and a half ago and I'm starving.


----------



## Guest

Well eat the curry then ! lol

And well you gonna have a lifetime of meeting dickhead men tbh unless you get that lucky and meet one you just click with.

My advice is, if you do meet him, don't ever think the grass is greener anywhere else, because you'll be wrong.


----------



## dipdabs

We are meant to be eating together there's no point having a curry night with ur mate if u eat yours without them lol.

Nah if I met someone things just happened with I'd go with it accept it and be happy. But none of these are right for me. Nor fit enough hahahaaa


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> We are meant to be eating together there's no point having a curry night with ur mate if u eat yours without them lol.
> 
> Nah if I met someone things just happened with I'd go with it accept it and be happy. But none of these are right for me. Nor fit enough hahahaaa


welcome to my world :lol: i think I must be difficult?? cause no **** will take me on :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> We are meant to be eating together there's no point having a curry night with ur mate if u eat yours without them lol.
> 
> Nah if I met someone things just happened with I'd go with it accept it and be happy. But none of these are right for me. *Nor fit enough* hahahaaa


And there is part of the problem. :beer:


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> We are meant to be eating together there's no point having a curry night with ur mate if u eat yours without them lol.
> 
> Nah if I met someone things just happened with I'd go with it accept it and be happy. But none of these are right for me. *Nor fit enough* hahahaaa


And there is part of the problem. :beer:


----------



## Tommy10

OldManRiver said:


> And there is part of the problem. :beer:


I thought that but didnt say that, but then, why settle?


----------



## Guest

Tommy10 said:


> I thought that but didnt say that, but then, why settle?


But you wouldn't be settling for anything, you are just widening the net to catch a big one.


----------



## Tommy10

OldManRiver said:


> But you wouldn't be settling for anything, you are just widening the net to catch a big one.


explore ur options and dont stick to who u think ur type is?


----------



## Guest

Tommy10 said:


> explore ur options and dont stick to who u think ur type is?


99% of the time, those people who you wouldn't normally look at turn out to be the best ppl to settle down with. Quite often it turns out to be someone who you normally think of as "a mate"


----------



## Tommy10

OldManRiver said:


> 99% of the time, those people who you wouldn't normally look at turn out to be the best ppl to settle down with. Quite often it turns out to be someone who you normally think of as "a mate"


dont say that cause im getting feelings for a m8 of mine:confused1:


----------



## Guest

Tommy10 said:


> dont say that cause im getting feelings for a m8 of mine:confused1:


And what's wrong with that ? Don't discard options because

a) they don't fit a mental image of that perfect body/look, because that person DOESN'T EXIST.

B) They don't live up to a set of personality rules you've written up for yourself. This person probably would be a complete **** because you've modelled them to a set of ideals both you and your peers find acceptable.


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> And there is part of the problem. :beer:


No I just don't fancy these guys nor find their personalities attractive. If I was with someone it would have to be the whole package


----------



## Keeks

Quick flying visit before I go to the land of well deserved nod.............................I got top 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Biggest comp of my season, the Nabba UK show, and I placed 6th out of 14 girls, what an amazing end to an amazing season! :thumb:



I've had a big big pig out and now off to try and sleep.


----------



## dipdabs

Well done keeks that's amazing!!


----------



## Guest

Well done Keeks, bet you made up  Now you can relax as the seasons over


----------



## WelshTraveller

Boys I think I have an appropriate name to join this group... But fuxk me you guys haven't half posted a lot on here within a month... It's 280 pages!!

From the Rhondda to world wide nice to meet you ha 

Ps recently discovered Quark... And my diet has never been the same since. I love the stuff.


----------



## Tommy10

Morning all and welcome WT


----------



## dipdabs

Not just boys WT!


----------



## WelshTraveller

Kaywoodham said:


> Not just boys WT!


Aye I know that luv, just a figure of speech!!!

Let me correct to dudes hows that


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Quick flying visit before I go to the land of well deserved nod.............................I got top 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Biggest comp of my season, the Nabba UK show, and I placed 6th out of 14 girls, what an amazing end to an amazing season! :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 100549
> View attachment 100550
> 
> 
> I've had a big big pig out and now off to try and sleep.


well done Daffy.. you look amazing as usual :thumbup1: time to relax now... and all the best with your new job.. xx


----------



## Jay.32

WelshTraveller said:


> Aye I know that luv, just a figure of speech!!!
> 
> Let me correct to dudes hows that


welcome WT


----------



## Jay.32

Morning guys, how was your weekend?

I took the kids to the cinema yesterday to watch Paranorman... was really funny for a kids film


----------



## dipdabs

WelshTraveller said:


> Aye I know that luv, just a figure of speech!!!
> 
> Let me correct to dudes hows that


Dudes and dudettes? Or even taffs and taffettes would be better


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, anyone know whats with Dai? He seem a bit miserable?

Welcome WT to the madhouse :lol:

Im off to train chest in a bit, feeling quite strong lately and getting leaner, always been a typical "jab and get massive" typical valley boy but will admit im loving being this weight and have visible abs, im seriously considering going for an all out fitness mag all year round look and leave my meathead days in the past, i cant be fcuked hitting 17 stone plus stupid bulks anymore its pointless and unhealthy

Just added to gym playlist... Is it strangely odd that it slighly turns me on bearing in mind im a straight dude with a mrs lol?... Must be the mt2 and test pmsl! Fcuk yeah!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> And there is part of the problem. :beer:





Tommy10 said:


> I thought that but didnt say that, but then, why settle?





OldManRiver said:


> But you wouldn't be settling for anything, you are just widening the net to catch a big one.





Tommy10 said:


> explore ur options and dont stick to who u think ur type is?


sounds like @OldManRiver is setting the founds to dip his wick


----------



## JANIKvonD

no pikeys  oj dude...welcome in.

this was aimed at @WelshTraveller btw


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning lightweights


----------



## Jay.32

this Team Taffy comunity is getting bigger... :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Keeks superb mate :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Do any of you tt members have a twitter account?

I opened one ages ago but never used it... just logged in again, its fckin hard work... I havent got a clue how to use it


----------



## dipdabs

Twitter is easy once u get use to it. I have an account but use to use it for work haven't used it in a long time


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Twitter is easy once u get use to it. I have an account but use to use it for work haven't used it in a long time


kay it is spinning me right out...


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> kay it is spinning me right out...


Haha what's your name on it?


----------



## Jay.32

Im messaging people... I think :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha what's your name on it?


did you get my pm


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Twitter is easy once u get use to it. I have an account *but use to use it for work* haven't used it in a long time


t!ts oot?


----------



## dipdabs

Yeah got it

No not that work! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

I'm only winding u up jay!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm only winding u up jay!


----------



## Patsy

So hands up who here is having a sh!t day this monday?


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


>


LOL


----------



## Guest

I'm having a **** day, only just got outta bed, going back in a bit too. I feel like CRAP !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> So hands up who here is having a sh!t day this monday?


 :crying: im dying


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm only winding u up jay!


I got feelings ya know... and not just in my willy believe it or not


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> :crying: im dying


fckin self inflicted...... you wont get any TT sympathy here you reck ed!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> fckin self inflicted...... you wont get any TT sympathy here you reck ed!!!


had a lemsip lol feel ok'ish....just cant keep my eyes open


----------



## Guest

There is a nightmare strain of flu doing the rounds apparantly. I saw the GP this morning expecting to get anti biotics for a chest infection etc, turns out I have FLU ! It's just extremely aggressive and has presented early this year.

Fk me if this is flu, i'd be dead if I had a really bad illness right now.


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> So hands up who here is having a sh!t day this monday?


me


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> There is a nightmare strain of flu doing the rounds apparantly. I saw the GP this morning expecting to get anti biotics for a chest infection etc, turns out I have FLU ! It's just extremely aggressive and has presented early this year.
> 
> Fk me if this is flu, i'd be dead if I had a really bad illness right now.


you'll qualify for a flu jab?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> had a lemsip lol feel ok'ish....*just cant keep my eyes open*


tuff sh!t loser :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

tbh i love no being well or hungover! batteling threw the day & only being able to think about ur bed.....then u get to ur bed and its the BEST feeling ever! quick [email protected] and im in heaven.

iv also another 30min-1hr cardio sesh to do tonight so will be crawling into kip


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> tuff sh!t loser :laugh:


shut yir puss


----------



## Jay.32

This place is just to fckin miserable today..... lets add some fun


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> This place is just to fckin miserable today..... lets add some fun
> 
> View attachment 100593


nice lamp


----------



## Ser

My day has been mostly busy....

Nice botty pic :bounce: :drool: :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> This place is just to fckin miserable today..... lets add some fun
> 
> View attachment 100593


i swear i thought that was Kay and near spat out my tea!.......its just some other skenk  x


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> My day has been mostly busy....
> 
> Nice botty pic :bounce: :drool: :bounce:


not as nice as your peach, wifey xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ser said:


> My day has been mostly busy....
> 
> Nice botty pic :bounce: :drool: :bounce:


get some of ur erse pics up!

and dont type this-

<-----------


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> i swear i thought that was Kay and near spat out my tea!.......its just some other skenk  x


Me too! Btw im typing this with one hand :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Me too! Btw im typing this with one hand :lol:


new name patsy!!! haha I like it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Me too! Btw im typing this with one hand :lol:


auch i was finished between the time he posted it and the 30secs later i replied :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> auch i was finished between the time he posted it and the 30secs later i replied :lol:


how did you get it up after your weekend


----------



## Ser

JANIKvonD said:


> get some of ur erse pics up!
> 
> and dont type this-
> 
> <-----------


Am having Bri look though his albums, my new lappy only got a few pics on...and they are all in AL already Trying to find ones that i can post in gen is like mission impossible!:laugh:



Patsy said:


> Me too! Btw im typing this with one hand :lol:


Name confused me there for a minute:sneaky2:

Me too!


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Am having Bri look though his albums, my new lappy only got a few pics on...and they are all in AL already Trying to find ones that i can post in gen is like mission impossible!:laugh:
> 
> Name confused me there for a minute:sneaky2:
> 
> Me too!


Jan you better leave my bird alone... or me and you are gonna fall out


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> how did you get it up after your weekend


not easily lol


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> auch i was finished between the time he posted it and the 30secs later i replied :lol:


True story here, was having an 'over the phone rub' with the mrs the othernight, anyways long story short i finished what needed to be done, hung up and cleaned my abs off, picked up my iphone to ring back and there was fcuking man fat all over the screen pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Ser

OI! If i am to post pics of myself...i want you lot to be doing it too! Lots of netpics will be nice, but also...a few wee cheeky botty shots of your own tyvm


----------



## dipdabs

No no my legs are better  lolollll


----------



## Jay.32

a bit of a*se and leg posted and Dai is back pmsl


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> a bit of a*se and leg posted and Dai is back pmsl


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> No no my legs are better
> View attachment 100594
> lolollll


cant compare at this angle..


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll qualify for a flu jab?


I do , but guess when i'd be scheduled to have it, next week ! LOL

Bit late now lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ser said:


> OI! If i am to post pics of myself...i want you lot to be doing it too! Lots of netpics will be nice, but also...a few wee cheeky botty shots of your own tyvm


im on my work comp so need to keep my searching soft core pmsl


----------



## Guest

Effing hell, it's gettin hot in here, and i'm not well either...

On a side note seems the AL is the place to be ! lol

I could be sweating this cold out faster than normal


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Effing hell, it's gettin hot in here, and i'm not well either...
> 
> On a side note seems the AL is the place to be ! lol
> 
> I could be sweating this cold out faster than normal


 I thought you was going back to bed old man


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Effing hell, it's gettin hot in here, and i'm not well either...
> 
> On a side note s*eems the AL is the place to be* ! lol
> 
> I could be sweating this cold out faster than normal


another 10.5 month and ur there mate lol


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> I thought you was going back to bed old man


Well I was, kinda glad I didn't now too


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> another 10.5 month and ur there mate lol


There probably more chance of me getting laid before then


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> There probably more chance of me getting laid before then


oh sh!t your not a gold member.... you dont have access to the AL.... FCK you are missing some serious filth..

Yesterday I put some pics in there of Dai and Patsy spit roasting my misses a few weeks ago...


----------



## Guest

Long way to go before I hit gold status 

But seems i'll have plenty of viewing pleasure when I get there 

When I see the name Patsy, I instantly think of


----------



## dipdabs

I have a while before I can go in the AL too


----------



## Guest

Access should be downgraded to silver and ppl with high likes and post counts


----------



## Patsy

Pasty is what the boys call me in the 'real world' so i just thought been here 5 years may aswell have a change i suppose


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> Access should be downgraded to silver and ppl with high likes and post counts


 @Katy what do u think


----------



## Jay.32

Katy says dream on kids


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> @Katy what do u think


 @Kaywoodham you realise this is making us look like a couple of perverts. :rolleye:


----------



## Jay.32

well kay actually admits to being a pervert... she loves it..

what she did to me with that fckin cucumber mg:


----------



## Guest

I bet pics of that are in the AL too !!!


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> I bet pics of that are in the AL too !!!


yeah baby


----------



## Jay.32

Im off home.... to be a good family man....until tomorrow

Good night you lot xx


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> @Kaywoodham you realise this is making us look like a couple of perverts. :rolleye:


I am tho lol


----------



## Hera

Kaywoodham said:


> @Katy what do u think


Only read this post so hope I've understood the questsion...

...at the moment we think that the criteria should still be GOLD, however, we are debating letting women in earlier to help establish a better balance


----------



## Guest

Katy said:


> Only read this post so hope I've understood the questsion...
> 
> ...at the moment we think that the criteria should still be GOLD, however, we are debating letting women in earlier to help establish a better balance


God help them ! lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I am tho lol





Katy said:


> Only read this post so hope I've understood the questsion...
> 
> ...at the moment we think that the criteria should still be GOLD, however, we are debating letting women in earlier to help establish a better balance


tbh....its hard enough to get glute shots off her so doubt she'll contribute much......make her wait i say :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> God help them ! lol


wonder if an 'Old*Woman*River' will join soon...


----------



## Guest

If she does, send her my way 

OH ! I see what you did there...


----------



## dipdabs

Katy said:


> Only read this post so hope I've understood the questsion...
> 
> ...at the moment we think that the criteria should still be GOLD, however, we are debating letting women in earlier to help establish a better balance


It's not like u don't know my post content lol so if u do decide let me know ASAP


----------



## dipdabs

Jack helped me make a nice spag Bol for dinner and prep lots of my food


----------



## Tommy10

just scoffing cream cheese and jam on oat cakes :bounce: :bounce:

first day back at work after my week off from hell, still major tension in my delt/tricep from the tear so

taking mon - fri off training so i dont cause long term damage, got a busy week ahead anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> just scoffing cream cheese and jam on oat cakes :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> first day back at work after my week off from hell, still major tension in my delt/tricep from the tear so
> 
> taking mon - fri off training so i dont cause long term damage, got a busy week ahead anyway.


Im eating chocolate....on a Monday night!! 

Hope ya have a better week this week anyway! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Im eating chocolate....on a Monday night!!
> 
> Hope ya have a better week this week anyway! :thumb:


Thanks and you enjoy it u earned it ! xx


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning TT family


----------



## Tommy10

It's 13 degrees in Glasgow lolll


----------



## Guest

It's 130 degrees on my head !! Anyone need any eggs frying ?


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all


morning


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Hows it going Dai? are problems staerting to sort them selves out mate?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Hows it going Dai? are problems staerting to sort them selves out mate?


I'm alright hanging in there by my finger nails, to be honest mate I don't know but time will tell 

how about you mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Im not to bad fella...

what ever is hitting you!!! make sure you keep getting back up :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Im not to bad fella...
> 
> what ever is hitting you!!! make sure you keep getting back up :thumbup1:


I will


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Right you lot... of TT MEMBERS its to fcking quiet in here!!!! Team Alpha are getting more attention than us today...

what yall doing????


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Right you lot... of TT MEMBERS its to fcking quiet in here!!!! Team Alpha are getting more attention than us today...
> 
> what yall doing????


just had food now doing my job aka Uk-M surfing


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Right you lot... of TT MEMBERS its to fcking quiet in here!!!! Team Alpha are getting more attention than us today...
> 
> what yall doing????


Well u only call once a month , no emails anymore .. I feel robbed


----------



## dipdabs

Gym session this morning, just had food, now having a lay down before I get out and about doing a load of boring sh1te


----------



## dipdabs

Oh and I think I love aarron lambert mmmmmm


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh and I think I love aarron lambert mmmmmm


who!!??


----------



## dipdabs




----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 100779
> View attachment 100780
> View attachment 100781


A yeh he gay!!


----------



## dipdabs

He's not gay!


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Well u only call once a month , no emails anymore .. I feel robbed


stop sulking you tart, and give us a kiss xx


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> He's not gay!


I don't know, I'm just jelly


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> I don't know, I'm just jelly


He wouldn't of messaged me on fb if he was gay  does say he's in a relationship mind lololololllll


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> He wouldn't of messaged me on fb if he was gay  does say he's in a relationship mind lololololllll


O here we fcking go again :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> O here we fcking go again :laugh:


Lollllll


----------



## Guest

Wow i've just woken up !!!!! Could sleep for Wales here. Went down doctors early today cos still feeling sh!te, and they finally changed their tune from "It's flu, go back to bed" to "It's a real nasty chest infection, have these"

Nice to know the NHS all sing from the same hymn sheet aint it......

Anyway, i'm trippin balls today,  how is everyone else ?


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Wow i've just woken up !!!!! Could sleep for Wales here. Went down doctors early today cos still feeling sh!te, and they finally changed their tune from "It's flu, go back to bed" to "It's a real nasty chest infection, have these"
> 
> Nice to know the NHS all sing from the same hymn sheet aint it......
> 
> Anyway, i'm trippin balls today,  how is everyone else ?


all good oladman... :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Good good. I just noticed the Welsh team has been picked. Friday night is the match. Something to look forward to on TV anyway, better than Children in Need.

I bet it was Jimmy savilles favourite day of the yeah !!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> O here we fcking go again :laugh:


What? Lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> What? Lol


you know what


----------



## Dai Jones

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Got a new tattoo the other day ..
> 
> i showed it to a girl mate and she said why have you got Wy tattooed or ur nob.. i said i haven't got that tattoed on my nob lol.. she was then trying to guess what was written on it.. she then said oh i know what it is your ex gf must of been called Wendy ... i said no try again .. she then goes oh i give up just tell me what it is .. so i ask her to play with it for a few moments to get myself hard.. she was shocked when it said "welcome to Jamaica have a fantastic Day"
> 
> hahahahahhahaha


I will neg you if you come out with a sh!t joke again


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> you know what


Ah this is nothing lol

And I'm never getting involved with someone with a Gf ever again in my entire life...


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah this is nothing lol
> 
> And I'm never getting involved with someone with a Gf ever again in my entire life...


a we'll see, don't come crying to us when sh!t has hit the fan again


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> a we'll see, don't come crying to us when sh!t has hit the fan again


That's not fair that guy I was seeing I never knew had a Gf and I genuinely really really liked him


----------



## Milky

*****ers,

not you lot the other tw*ts,

as you were :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

syinks of sh1t in here :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> *****ers,
> 
> not you lot the other tw*ts,
> 
> as you were :thumbup1:


who??


----------



## Milky

Dai Jones said:


> who??


Awww mate, you have missed all the fun if you dont know.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Awww mate, you have missed all the fun if you dont know.


A sh!t


----------



## dipdabs

I don't get it either..

Umm so jay complains we are too quiet so we talk and he goes quiet!?


----------



## Ash1981

Team alpha thread ripping up the top 10

SO fcking boring


----------



## dipdabs

I can't find it. Dam.


----------



## Patsy

ash1981 said:


> Team alpha thread ripping up the top 10
> 
> SO fcking boring


Yes because everyone loves a scandal and no otherway to bring our TT thread back up the charts is a good old "Eastenders'esque" shocker...

My step aunty tugged me off after my brothers engagement party srs :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Ash1981

My dog managed to tug me off today, i have it on film


----------



## dipdabs

CAN I SEE PLEASE!!


----------



## Patsy

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Got a new tattoo the other day ..
> 
> i showed it to a girl mate and she said why have you got Wy tattooed or ur nob.. i said i haven't got that tattoed on my nob lol.. she was then trying to guess what was written on it.. she then said oh i know what it is your ex gf must of been called Wendy ... i said no try again .. she then goes oh i give up just tell me what it is .. so i ask her to play with it for a few moments to get myself hard.. she was shocked when it said "welcome to Jamaica have a fantastic Day"
> 
> hahahahahhahaha


Someone get this chopper out of our thread an tell him never to return, Kay sort your men out ffs they're making the place look untidy :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Ha little scoob chop chop

I got a full sleeve the other day...just sayin


----------



## Guest

I tried reading that Team Alpha thing.

There are times when being spaced out on drugs comes in handy, as I laughed my 4rse off in fairness, and I still dunno what it was about.


----------



## dipdabs

I done this to my dog. Cruel lol


----------



## Ash1981

To him or for him??? lol


----------



## Guest

I think she meant "to him" but kinda misunderstood the cruel bit, as it would have been more cruel to have shut the baby gate 1st then waved it under his nose


----------



## Ash1981

Yea thats what i was thinking


----------



## dipdabs

She can jump it in a split second. No point lol


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning TT crew...


----------



## Tommy10

Morning TT on the train to Manchester , down to sabre my exceptional managerial experience with the new store / team


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Morning TT on the train to Manchester , down to sabre my exceptional managerial experience with the new store / team


Thank you Tommy... atleast someone is making a tt effort in here :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

I was wondering if I could pop in here. I have been Anglesey three times and even to Wrexham on the odd occasion. Went camping once in Llandudno and seen a really big jelly fish. Does that make me eligible?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I was wondering if I could pop in here. I have been Anglesey three times and even to Wrexham on the odd occasion. Went camping once in Llandudno and seen a really big jelly fish. Does that make me eligible?


You are very welcome Liam.... just do not bring all the pics of your fckin cheat food :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers. anything exciting been goin on?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning muckers. anything exciting been goin on?


been quiet in yer mate... liven it up!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> You are very welcome Liam.... just do not bring all the pics of your fckin cheat food :cursing:


I'm lying in bed covered in Jaffa cakes, you not want a pic of that jay?


----------



## Tommy10

liam0810 said:


> I'm lying in bed covered in Jaffa cakes, you not want a pic of that jay?


YES


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> been quiet in yer mate... *liven it up*!!!!


good stuff mate, alls well on the personal front then i take it?


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff mate, alls well on the personal front then i take it?


Na the dirty cow chucked us last week ! Lolllll


----------



## liam0810

Tommy10 said:


> YES


Pervert ha!


----------



## Tommy10

Purely for nutritional guidance , and to see how many u can fit on ur body


----------



## Patsy

liam0810 said:


> I was wondering if I could pop in here. I have been Anglesey three times and even to Wrexham on the odd occasion. Went camping once in Llandudno and seen a really big jelly fish. Does that make me eligible?


That jellyfish mate was probaly some welsh chick floating upside down naked in the sea :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> That jellyfish mate was probaly some welsh chick floating upside down naked in the sea :lol:


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I'm lying in bed covered in Jaffa cakes, you not want a pic of that jay?


your banned... get out :bounce:


----------



## liam0810

Patsy said:


> That jellyfish mate was probaly some welsh chick floating upside down naked in the sea :lol:


I was 13 mate, I'm surprised I didn't just try and hump it anyway!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> your banned... get out :bounce:


Quickest ban ever!


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff mate, alls well on the personal front then i take it?


yeah.... but it could be the calm before the storm :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Just remember another reason I'm eligible. I lost my virginity to a welsh gilr!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Just remember another reason I'm eligible. I lost my virginity to a welsh gilr!


Are you calling our girls easy :cursing:

well your right!!! they are :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> YES


X2

Or I reckon no Manc [email protected] allowed!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Are you calling our girls easy :cursing:
> 
> well your right!!! they are :lol:


If they are I might have to come down to Cardiff in a few weeks and see!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> X2
> 
> Or I reckon no Manc [email protected] allowed!


That's a bit harsh! I've eaten them now and going in a meeting in manchester. Soz!


----------



## Jay.32

It is a good night out in cardiff... with plenty of worldy's


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> If they are I might have to come down to Cardiff in a few weeks and see!


I will look after you


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> That's a bit harsh! I've eaten them now and going in a meeting in manchester. Soz!


Naked pics then to make up for it... I'm sure @tommy is with me on this!


----------



## Jay.32

@Kaywoodham will you please answer my pm young taffet:cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> @Kaywoodham will you please answer my pm young taffet:cursing:


I have! I said u doing it from your phone or computer?


----------



## Patsy

Gonna try this later looks lovely

http://www.recipegirl.com/2012/01/16/cauliflower-crust-hawaiian-pizza/


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I have! I said u doing it from your phone or computer?


I replied to that... computer


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Gonna try this later looks lovely
> 
> http://www.recipegirl.com/2012/01/16/cauliflower-crust-hawaiian-pizza/


are you a good cook then patsy mate?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I replied to that... computer


When you go to 'tweet' there should be a little image of a camera? Click it. If I remember rightly.


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> When you go to 'tweet' there should be a little image of a camera? Click it. If I remember rightly.


it then saves on your profile aswel as tweet?


----------



## Jay.32

I got it now kay :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> it then saves on your profile aswel as tweet?


Yup yup


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I will look after you


Good girl!


----------



## dipdabs

What's everyone doing today? I should be trying to sleep as I type this but feel awake and tired at the same time! OooOoOooo


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Good girl!


In my bed


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Naked pics then to make up for it... I'm sure @tommy is with me on this!


Uve seen one uve seen them all  lolll


----------



## just-that-ek

Kaywoodham said:


> What's everyone doing today? I should be trying to sleep as I type this but feel awake and tired at the same time! OooOoOooo


Waiting for you to change your avi, hopefully another ass one


----------



## dipdabs

just-that-ek said:


> Waiting for you to change your avi, hopefully another ass one


Are u a TT member?!


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> In my bed


Please see this as proof that Kay has invited me into her bed. Is this the initiation on how to become a member of team taffy?


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Please see this as proof that Kay has invited me into her bed. Is this the initiation on how to become a member of team taffy?


It is now!


----------



## Dai Jones

liam0810 said:


> . Is this the initiation on how to become a member of team taffy?





Kaywoodham said:


> It is now!


sh!t i've missed out again


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> sh!t i've missed out again


U can reapply?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> U can reapply?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> It is now!


It's gonna be a like clowns pocket soon!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> It's gonna be a like clowns pocket soon!


I've had a kid. Don't make any difference what I do now lolollll

(that is a joke btw I don't have a lady flower the size of an elephants)


----------



## dipdabs

Hahahaaaa


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Please see this as proof that Kay has invited me into her bed. Is this the initiation on how to become a member of team taffy?


yes.... kay work him hard baby.....


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> It's gonna be a like clowns pocket soon!


its not to bad actually mate


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had a kid. Don't make any difference what I do now lolollll
> 
> (that is a joke btw I don't have a lady flower the size of an elephants)


LOL Lady flower ! That's a new one on me.

foo foo is the most popular one I know of ! lol

Moring fellow Taffies, hope you are all in good spirits


----------



## dipdabs

Foo foo is a welsh word for it. Prob more suited to the thread actually lol


----------



## Jay.32

I call it a snatch!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

fanny up here


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> fanny up here


my burd fukin hates this word btw......so i use it all the time obv


----------



## dipdabs

I can't actually say I'm a massive fan of the word fanny.

When I was little it was called a Minnie


----------



## Jay.32

I used to call mine my marbel......


----------



## Jay.32

oops... ive had a s*x change now..... I call him beast


----------



## Guest




----------



## JANIKvonD

or muff. or hole.

or if ur a rite dirty cvnt like me, your chat up line is " its time to pert they p!shflaps" pert = part


----------



## Jay.32

minge


----------



## Jay.32

bucket


----------



## Jay.32

gash


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected]


----------



## Dai Jones

open that "beef curtain" ??


----------



## liam0810

burst hedgehog


----------



## Jay.32

very unusual one is "pussy"


----------



## JANIKvonD

lemon with an axe wound


----------



## dipdabs

Vaj


----------



## liam0810

Badly packed kebab


----------



## Guest

orchid, triffid.

Looking at one for too long will make you go blind.


----------



## dipdabs

Sausage smuggler


----------



## Guest

Salmon Poacher


----------



## Jay.32

right @Kaywoodham cock names please


----------



## Dai Jones

liam0810 said:


> Badly packed kebab


i hate it when that happens


----------



## dipdabs

Men don't like it when I say little soldier... I duno why lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Men don't like it when I say little soldier... I duno why lol


you called me commander last time


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> you called me commander last time


I think that quite possibly happened in your dreams


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I think that quite possibly happened in your dreams


 :wink:


----------



## dipdabs

What does jan call it? Pork sword


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> What does jan call it? Pork sword


I was in tesco yesterday, and the women at the till said to me, your flying low (my fly was undone) and I said " the cage is open, but the beasts asleep"

she laughed her head off


----------



## dipdabs

Did that really happen? Lol


----------



## Guest

It's the little private, then little corperal, sargeant etc etc depending on what you get up to


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Did that really happen? Lol


yes... I always use that line if someone catches me with my zip down


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I was in tesco yesterday, and the women at the till said to me, your flying low (my fly was undone) and I said " the cage is open, but the beasts asleep"
> 
> she laughed her head off


fcuk off :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> What does jan call it? Pork sword


this^

rape stick

or- hard or saft ur ........ daft (guess  )


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I was in tesco yesterday, and the women at the till said to me, your flying low (my fly was undone) and I said " the cage is open, but the beasts asleep"
> 
> she laughed her head off





Kaywoodham said:


> Did that really happen? Lol


the boss isnt speaking to is for being off, and he's sat infront of is. uv no idea how hard it was not to burst out laughing at this, ended up walking out the room lol


----------



## Patsy

liam0810 said:


> Just remember another reason I'm eligible. I lost my virginity to a welsh gilr!


No that dont make you eligible that means your stealing our woman you daft cnut now get out :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> the boss isnt speaking to is for being off, and he's sat infront of is. uv no idea how hard it was not to burst out laughing at this, ended up walking out the room lol


Jan the women at the till was in stitches mate...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Jan the women at the till was in stitches mate...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Jan the women at the till was in stitches mate...


yeh she had stiches cuz of banging her head on the till cuz of the lame come back


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh she had stiches cuz of banging her head on the till cuz of the lame come back


Dai she loved it..... :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai she loved it..... :wub:


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had a kid. Don't make any difference what I do now lolollll
> 
> (that is a joke btw I don't have a lady flower the size of an elephants)


Whats that again Dai?? It was like chucking a tic tac up the m4? :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I replied to that... computer


Am i fcuk but how hard can it be? Looks straight forward to me lol!


----------



## Patsy

liam0810 said:


> Badly packed kebab


What about a bulldog eating custard pmsl! :lol:

Fair dues i love this fcuking thread, im sat here in stitches :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

serious note.....who's had gyno?


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> serious note.....who's had gyno?


or started too


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> or started too


I started to get it using oxy's.. I got a tiny lump thats not noticable unless I feel it.


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> What about a bulldog eating custard pmsl! :lol:
> 
> Fair dues i love this fcuking thread, im sat here in stitches :lol:


Where have you been ya big tart


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Whats that again Dai?? It was like chucking a tic tac up the m4? :lol:


Well better than u saying m25, thanks pat <3


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I started to get it using oxy's.. I got a tiny lump thats not noticable unless I feel it.


yeh same but did it go away after treating it ?


----------



## dipdabs

BOABY


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Whats that again Dai?? It was like chucking a tic tac up the m4? :lol:


:laugh: :nono: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Where have you been ya big tart


Trolling the team alpha thread, i also asked scott will he send me a hoodie with #teamtaffy on it but i doubt it will arrive :lol:

Been gym then had a sunbed and now im eating a chicken dinner 

Oh and [email protected] constantly as this mt2 has me hard pretty much all day long, it was painfull on the sunbed earlier but i managed to resist the urge as its not fair some random stranger should have to sunbathe in my man fat :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> serious note.....who's had gyno?





JANIKvonD said:


> or started too


Me still :sad:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh same but did it go away after treating it ?


nolva sorted it for me... I wont be using oxy's again...

not sure what your using, but something might be triggering it.

Ive still got a small lump.. but it hasnt changed since I treated it

20mg nolva per day for 30 days


----------



## dipdabs

I fell asleep on the sofa I've just woke up and jack has managed to rearrange the dining furniture, get his bike in here, and climb up the bookcase to get things he's not allowed. Is this kid for real!


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Trolling the team alpha thread, i also asked scott will he send me a hoodie with #teamtaffy on it but i doubt it will arrive :lol:
> 
> Been gym then had a sunbed and now im eating a chicken dinner
> 
> Oh and [email protected] constantly as this mt2 has me hard pretty much all day long, it was painfull on the sunbed earlier but i managed to resist the urge as its not fair some random stranger should have to sunbathe in my man fat :lol:


I want to try mt2 soon.. we will have to have a chat :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> nolva sorted it for me... I wont be using oxy's again...
> 
> not sure what your using, but something might be triggering it.
> 
> Ive still got a small lump.. but it hasnt changed since I treated it
> 
> 20mg nolva per day for 30 days


adex has reduced it for me a little but no lump


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I want to try mt2 soon.. we will have to have a chat :thumbup1:


mt2 that tanning stuff?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Me still :sad:





Jay.32 said:


> nolva sorted it for me... I wont be using oxy's again...
> 
> not sure what your using, but something might be triggering it.
> 
> Ive still got a small lump.. but it hasnt changed since I treated it
> 
> 20mg nolva per day for 30 days


yeh thats what iv got (20mg x 30) still not convinced it is tho lol. test tren mast is current cycle

Dai u got a hard lump too?


----------



## dipdabs

I don't get horny on mt2. I wish I did.


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh thats what iv got (20mg x 30) still not convinced it is tho lol. test tren mast is current cycle
> 
> Dai u got a hard lump too?


No mate just really cone/puffy nips but as said before adex has helped I may have to run it again or even Letro


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> mt2 that tanning stuff?


yes mate


----------



## dipdabs

Am I talking to myself now. All fuk me off for t1t talk. Fine. I have my own entertainment


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I fell asleep on the sofa I've just woke up and jack has managed to rearrange the dining furniture, get his bike in here, and climb up the bookcase to get things he's not allowed. Is this kid for real!


And arrange some female company for when mums in work pmsl!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Am I talking to myself now. All fuk me off for t1t talk. Fine. I have my own entertainment
> 
> View attachment 100893
> View attachment 100894


stupid question kay but does your lad know what you do? I only ask cuz of the pole in the room


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> stupid question kay but does your lad know what you do? I only ask cuz of the pole in the room


No she just tells him thats for when she meets a fireman :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Am I talking to myself now. All fuk me off for t1t talk. Fine. I have my own entertainment
> 
> View attachment 100893
> View attachment 100894


somecvnts gotta supply the t!ts seen as ur not gonna


----------



## dipdabs

Nooo he don't have a clue. He's been to the restaurants I worked for before he thinks that's still work, a guy I use to work with is called George and he says 'are u going to work with George'

He just thinks I like dancing for exercise and thinks he's fireman Sam


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Nooo he don't have a clue. He's been to the restaurants I worked for before he thinks that's still work, a guy I use to work with is called George and he says 'are u going to work with George'
> 
> He just thinks I like dancing for exercise and thinks he's fireman Sam


----------



## Jay.32

Today my wife said she had a cold. I said, "its probably caused by you being a fat b!tch".

"How can being fat cause a cold"?, she asked. I said,

"coz your heads never out of the fckin fridge"!!!


----------



## liam0810

If you are using tren it could be your prolactin levels causing the gyno. you need caber. Also use Adex for gyno from oxys, test, etc whilst on course, i do and it seems to control it.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> If you are using tren it could be your prolactin levels causing the gyno. you need caber. Also use Adex for gyno from oxys, test, etc whilst on course, i do and it seems to control it.


See this man has a lot to bring to the TT THREAD....


----------



## JANIKvonD

liam0810 said:


> If you are using tren it could be your prolactin levels causing the gyno. you need caber. Also use Adex for gyno from oxys, test, etc whilst on course, i do and it seems to control it.


cheers mate ill have a gander. tren causes a dif kinda gyno isnt it that nolva wont help?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> See this man has a lot to bring to the TT THREAD....


iv seen no anus spreads from him yet?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate ill have a gander. tren causes a dif kinda gyno isnt it that nolva wont help?


Im 2 weeks in to my tren now... and havent seen any signs yet... but will keep an eye on it.


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> iv seen no anus spreads from him yet?


Haven't seen any from u either!


----------



## liam0810

JANIKvonD said:


> iv seen no anus spreads from him yet?


let me shave it first coz at the moment it would look like chewbacca yawning


----------



## dipdabs

Hahaha I have the same problem


----------



## liam0810

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate ill have a gander. tren causes a dif kinda gyno isnt it that nolva wont help?


yes mate its prolactin based gyno i think. Take one tab of caber every 5 days when using tren. Thing is though it could be gyno from the test so nolva/adex for that


----------



## JANIKvonD

liam0810 said:


> yes mate its prolactin based gyno i think. Take one tab of caber every 5 days when using tren. Thing is though it could be gyno from the test so nolva/adex for that


its cool to run both together tho yeh?

my ginger anus looks like its been chewing hobnobs


----------



## liam0810

JANIKvonD said:


> its cool to run both together tho yeh?
> 
> my ginger anus looks like its been chewing hobnobs


Yes mate it would be fine.

And your anus sounds delightful. Good thing jay hasn't got the same thing for hobnobs as he does for Jaffa cakes coz he would be on you, rimming you like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate it would be fine.
> 
> And your anus sounds delightful. Good thing jay hasn't got the same thing for hobnobs as he does for Jaffa cakes coz he would be on you, rimming you like there's no tomorrow


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm jaffa a*se


----------



## Loveleelady

CALLING PATSY..... patty janik told me you were hiding out in here... will ya come and visit me in my jorunalo and fill me in on your scandal? thanks pattie


----------



## Guest

I thought I heard the door go !


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I want to try mt2 soon.. we will have to have a chat :thumbup1:


I have only been using it 8 days now mate and my colours lovely and natural, dont wanna go too dark as it dont look right but tanned enough to bring out more deffinition in the muscles especialy the ab area


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> I have only been using it 8 days now mate and my colours lovely and natural, dont wanna go too dark as it dont look right but tanned enough to bring out more deffinition in the muscles especialy the ab area
> 
> View attachment 100956


nice colour that mate


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Taffs & Taffets


----------



## Guest

Morning


----------



## Jay.32

Morning old fella, what you doing up so early :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ladettes


----------



## Guest

I slept like a baby last night for first time in days  Feeling a bit better now the anti biotics are kicking in so no need to sit in bed until noon


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> I slept like a baby last night for first time in days  Feeling a bit better now the anti biotics are kicking in so no need to sit in bed until noon


good to hear mate :thumb: altho i still think ur a 17yo boy looking to get his boab wet


----------



## Guest

hiding under the Pseudonym of OldManRiver ? lol Nah i'm not Dave Lee Travis m8 lol


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> hiding under the Pseudonym of OldManRiver ? lol Nah i'm not Dave Lee Travis m8 lol


How old are you mate?


----------



## Guest

38


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> hiding under the Pseudonym of OldManRiver ? lol Nah i'm not Dave Lee Travis m8 lol


lure them in with kindness and support, then.......BOOM theyve got a digit in there erse :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> 38


not old!!!! change that prof name


----------



## Guest

It's starting to sound like that Team Alpha thread again...


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> not old!!!! change that prof name


lol you'd not be saying that if you felt like I do atm ! lol

Besides, my real name is Jay !!!! There'd be too many of us running around.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> lol you'd not be saying that if you felt like I do atm ! lol
> 
> Besides, my real name is Jay !!!! There'd be too many of us running around.


No disrespect mate... but there is only 1 Jay.32 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> It's starting to sound like that Team Alpha thread again...


iv always thought this thread had the same dirty vulgar sh!te going on from page 1? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> No disrespect mate... but there is only 1 Jay.32 :lol:


aye back in 2008 ya cvnt, ur at least jay.36 now


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> aye back in 2008 ya cvnt, ur at least jay.36 now


[email protected] MY COVER IS BLOWN..

YOUR A BIT TO CLEVER FOR YOUR OWN GOOD...

Get some drugs down ya neck again, its friday :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Well whatever you do, don't make the mistake I just did.

I put the radio on, and heard some fking pop song, and now it's on repeat play in my head !!!!!!!! Driving me mad.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Well whatever you do, don't make the mistake I just did.
> 
> I put the radio on, and heard some fking pop song, and now it's on repeat play in my head !!!!!!!! Driving me mad.


Mate what ever I hear first thing in the morn... I sing all day.. Yesterday it was the post man pat song for fcksake


----------



## Guest

Yeah but this is that call me maybe song. I'd swap it for postman pat anyday !!!


----------



## Jay.32

check out the Guilty Pleasure thread in the general section


----------



## JANIKvonD

what radio station do u listen too? mine is never off radio 2! see im an old cvnt too  my mum n dad is 44 ffs lol


----------



## Jay.32

kiss fm


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> what radio station do u listen too? mine is never off radio 2! see im an old cvnt too  my mum n dad is 44 ffs lol


radio 2... are you in your fckin 60's


----------



## Guest

I dunno tbh, I just clicked radio on the media player thing, and that's what came up.

On a slightly bizarre note, these new multi vitamins of mine taste like blood !


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> radio 2... are you in your fckin 60's


He just reaaaaaaaaly likes jo whiley


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> radio 2... are you in your fckin 60's


i used to listen to radio 1 but they just fukin irritate me....so does my local stations. radio 2 is BY FAR the best...evans is a legend


----------



## Guest

Radio 1 was OK when Moyles was on there. But even he got annoying after a while.

Only really listened to Fabio and Grooveriders show other than that.


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> i used to listen to radio 1 but they just fukin irritate me....so does my local stations. radio 2 is BY FAR the best...evans is a legend


stating im 36 pmsl.. you are 96..


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Radio 1 was OK when Moyles was on there. But even he got annoying after a while.
> 
> Only really listened to *Fabio and Grooveriders s*how other than that.


they are old school now... used to love them


----------



## Guest

I cannot abide that Kutski's show. Listened to it for about 5 minutes once then turned it off. Utter sh!te.


----------



## Ash1981

Groove and fabio play some weird stuff

They certainly don't play what's being played out by the underground lot

Best to listen to pirate stations for that imo


----------



## Guest

Rider always played some mad stuff, even back in the day.


----------



## dipdabs

Wtf I was hoping to come in here and read some funny sh1t. Instead I hear grandad talk about radio 2!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Wtf I was hoping to come in here and read some funny sh1t. Instead I hear grandad talk about radio 2!


im just lingering for these pics of urs?! cant update ur avi without sharring the pics ya cvnt!

anyway whats every1 upto tonight?

i just found out my 'like for like' car insurance deal has been scrapped and iv to fork out just over 4k to settle the finance....PMSL any top that?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Wtf I was hoping to come in here and read some funny sh1t. Instead I hear grandad talk about radio 2!


I know !!!!! :cursing:

tell us a joke kay?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> im just lingering for these pics of urs?! cant update ur avi without sharring the pics ya cvnt!
> 
> anyway whats every1 upto tonight?
> 
> i just found out my 'like for like' car insurance deal has been scrapped and iv to fork out just over 4k to settle the finance....PMSL any top that?


Oh sorry babes



I'm working. In early, rugby is on again

Fukkkk that's not good rather u than me! Why has that happened!??


----------



## Patsy

So everyone how is this weeks results/goals/gym life/diets been going?

This week i have dropped a bit more bf and still managing to retain muscle and overall size, i might keep dieting to see what else i have 'under there' i will admit i dont know if it is age or what but im prefering this look to my usual typical roid user look although i am only low dosing 1ml per week now i dont feel i am ready to come off yet as i dont feel im quite where i need to be and tbh im gona still lean-ish bulk now and just maintain an all year around 15 stone as lean as possible look, now my knee has healed up im gonna start paying more attention to quads and calfs as i have neglected them for 2 months now, so from here on out i am just gona go with the flow as i have been doing and see where it takes me as i havent done too bad so far i think with what i am doing now, and that is... Getting on with things without worrying and changing things and goalposts every week its too fcuking stressfull


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I know !!!!! :cursing:
> 
> tell us a joke kay?


I don't do jokes today I'm a grumpy b1tch


----------



## dipdabs

@Patsy I love these pics u keep posting! Anymore!? Preferably naked!?


----------



## dipdabs

Oh and I've been good this week diets been good, I haven't had a McDonald's would u believe. Only made it to the gym twice, a scary hammer strength gym but it couldn't be helped I just run out of time!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh sorry babes
> 
> View attachment 100982
> 
> 
> I'm working. In early, rugby is on again
> 
> Fukkkk that's not good rather u than me! Why has that happened!??


huh...what....u say sumin?


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> @Patsy I love these pics u keep posting! Anymore!? Preferably naked!?


Ask Jay his inbox is jam packed full of them :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Ask Jay his inbox is jam packed full of them :lol:


I think she wants her inbox filling mate... shall we pop around


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> So everyone how is this weeks results/goals/gym life/diets been going?
> 
> This week i have dropped a bit more bf and still managing to retain muscle and overall size, i might keep dieting to see what else i have 'under there' i will admit i dont know if it is age or what but im prefering this look to my usual typical roid user look although i am only low dosing 1ml per week now i dont feel i am ready to come off yet as i dont feel im quite where i need to be and tbh im gona still lean-ish bulk now and just maintain an all year around 15 stone as lean as possible look, now my knee has healed up im gonna start paying more attention to quads and calfs as i have neglected them for 2 months now, so from here on out i am just gona go with the flow as i have been doing and see where it takes me as i havent done too bad so far i think with what i am doing now, and that is... Getting on with things without worrying and changing things and goalposts every week its too fcuking stressfull
> 
> View attachment 100983


looking well mate....& beyond tanned lol. iv had a terrible week, altho i will post pics on a weekly basis in here (wether progress made or not) iff ALL the TT do it too  it think it would be a brilliant idea!....every friday night?


----------



## Guest

What time is kick off tonight ?


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> So everyone how is this weeks results/goals/gym life/diets been going?
> 
> This week i have dropped a bit more bf and still managing to retain muscle and overall size, i might keep dieting to see what else i have 'under there' i will admit i dont know if it is age or what but im prefering this look to my usual typical roid user look although i am only low dosing 1ml per week now i dont feel i am ready to come off yet as i dont feel im quite where i need to be and tbh im gona still lean-ish bulk now and just maintain an all year around 15 stone as lean as possible look, now my knee has healed up im gonna start paying more attention to quads and calfs as i have neglected them for 2 months now, so from here on out i am just gona go with the flow as i have been doing and see where it takes me as i havent done too bad so far i think with what i am doing now, and that is... Getting on with things without worrying and changing things and goalposts every week its too fcuking stressfull
> 
> View attachment 100983


looking lean bro..


----------



## dipdabs

I'm duno but it finishes at half 7 lol


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> What time is kick off tonight ?


8pm I think


----------



## welshflame

Just noticed this thread. Cool  .


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Jay.32

ok ok if we are pic whoring.. just took a few


----------



## welshflame

Looking good Jay.


----------



## Jay.32

welshflame said:


> Looking good Jay.


cheers welshflame... welcome to Team Taffy


----------



## welshflame

Jay.32 said:


> cheers welshflame... welcome to Team Taffy


 No probs dude. Cheers  . Im sure I used to speak to you before ages ago or I might have the wrong person haha.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok if we are pic whoring.. just took a few
> 
> View attachment 100984
> View attachment 100985
> View attachment 100986
> View attachment 100987


Mm I quite like the blue top! It looks nice!

Hang on why have the guys liked your pics and pats pics but only bloody jan has liked mine and his like don't really count cos he's coked up!?


----------



## dipdabs

All gay! @tommy get in here!


----------



## Jay.32

welshflame said:


> No probs dude. Cheers  . Im sure I used to speak to you before ages ago or I might have the wrong person haha.


I think you did mate...

Join the gang


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> All gay! @tommy get in here!


coz we are still dribbling over your pic... with our cocks in our hand we can press the like button.. :wink:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Mm I quite like the blue top! It looks nice!
> 
> Hang on why have the guys liked your pics and pats pics but only bloody jan has liked mine and his like don't really count cos he's coked up!?


fuk ya im keepin my pics to myself now!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk ya im keepin my pics to myself now!


Nonono sowwy lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk ya im keepin my pics to myself now!


come on lets see what this dnp and cocaine has done to your body you s*xy beast


----------



## JANIKvonD

Abs disappearing lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Abs disappearing lol


doing very well mate... you bf has come right down... and your upper abbs are visible.. :thumbup1:

now leave the kebabs and cocaine alone this weekend


----------



## JANIKvonD

Veins in delts still atleast lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Veins in delts still atleast lol


whats that lump of green snot on your t!t :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok if we are pic whoring.. just took a few
> 
> View attachment 100984
> View attachment 100985
> View attachment 100986
> View attachment 100987


Fpmsl me and Jay are 2 typical valley boys tanned to fcuk and not a bit of sun in sight, its the only place in the world where it fcuking pishes down all year round and the population looks like they live in Miami beach :lol:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> whats that lump of green snot on your t!t :laugh:


You get the feeling someone sneezed before pressing the button ? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> whats that lump of green snot on your t!t :laugh:


a jiz stain on the mirror no doupt, ill get the wife to do proper 1s tonight...there p!sh


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Fpmsl me and Jay are 2 typical valley boys tanned to fcuk and not a bit of sun in sight, its the only place in the world where it fcuking pishes down all year round and the population looks like they live in Miami beach :lol:


to be honest Pat, thats practicaly my colour... not sure weather the milkman was black when i was a baby...

but def want some mt2 to catch up with you :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> Abs disappearing lol


Mmmmmm


----------



## dipdabs

Ah fuk I must order some water and needles I been saying it for day's I'm looking way too pasty!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah fuk I must order some water and needles I been saying it for day's I'm looking way too pasty!


water??


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> water??


For my Mt2


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> to be honest Pat, thats practicaly my colour... not sure weather the milkman was black when i was a baby...
> 
> but def want some mt2 to catch up with you :thumb:


Im not exactly pale either mate, its all the fcuking gear i slam in me :lol:


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah fuk I must order some water and needles I been saying it for day's I'm looking way too pasty!


I must be hungry, cos when I read that I instantly thought of food...... Water , noodles and pasties !!! ffs.


----------



## Patsy

Darker and leaner and my face is starting to lose weight too and skin looking fresher, will admit in a funny way i will miss bulking and being massive but.. I feel so much healthier and agile, few of the boys and female friends said i look better in myself and i feel it and i do prefer this look but lets face it, everyone wants to be bigger but you just dont know whats going on inside and its your health thats more important because without it this game of ours is worthless


----------



## Tommy10

Hi folks that's my 2 days in Manchester done ! Great fun, home to Glasgow now .. Choo Choo Tommy lol


----------



## Guest

important point really, provided you can look in the mirror and be happy with what you create without risking your health over it, then gonna make for a happier life.

Part of me wants to be a monster, the other part just cannot be ****d anymore. I just like training now for the fun of lifting weights, and the buzz it gives.


----------



## welshflame

So where are you fellow welshies training these days then ?


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Darker and leaner and my face is starting to lose weight too and skin looking fresher, will admit in a funny way i will miss bulking and being massive but.. I feel so much healthier and agile, few of the boys and female friends said i look better in myself and i feel it and i do prefer this look but lets face it, everyone wants to be bigger but you just dont know whats going on inside and its your health thats more important because without it this game of ours is worthless
> 
> View attachment 100997


I think I love you pat


----------



## Patsy

OldManRiver said:


> important point really, provided you can look in the mirror and be happy with what you create without risking your health over it, then gonna make for a happier life.
> 
> Part of me wants to be a monster, the other part just cannot be ****d anymore. I just like training now for the fun of lifting weights, and the buzz it gives.


Ive been in monster shapes mate, 17 stone 8 is the heaviest i got to and i felt so unhealthy, couldnt even walk up the stairs without being out of breath and yes it had its plus sides but i couldnt go back to that now its just pointless


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I think I love you pat


Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Lol


I think I do love a few mind. I need to work out a list in order


----------



## Guest

welshflame said:


> So where are you fellow welshies training these days then ?


Vale of Glam here m8.


----------



## welshflame

OldManRiver said:


> Vale of Glam here m8.


 Thats cool OMR


----------



## dipdabs

welshflame said:


> So where are you fellow welshies training these days then ?


Lush Barry


----------



## welshflame

Kaywoodham said:


> Lush Barry


 Good good


----------



## dipdabs

Ah I don't wana go work tonight I'm so tired  making us pay £120 to work on a sh1t Friday on the worst rugby game gona be at least 30 girls working and we are only opening an hour early. Bollox!


----------



## Guest

Just think you'll have all them lovely saaaaaaaaaamoans to play with tonight.

I dare ya to do the haka to them !


----------



## dipdabs

Wtf is the haka?

I doubt there will be many samoans in.

Last week had 3 maybe 4 people in that were from the same place as the opposing team that I cannot remember for the life of me just now!


----------



## Guest

Was Argentina last week. And the haka is the war dance the All Blacks do before their matches. The Samoan's do their own version.


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Hi folks that's my 2 days in Manchester done ! Great fun, home to Glasgow now .. Choo Choo Tommy lol


Where you in the trafford center today tommy


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Keeks

Am I too late for the pic whoring???



Just got the disc of pics from the Nabba England show so I wanna join in with the pic whoring.


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Am I too late for the pic whoring???
> 
> View attachment 101086
> 
> 
> Just got the disc of pics from the Nabba England show so I wanna join in with the pic whoring.


Definitely not too late to put up your pics keeks ! lol I think you'll find a steady stream of men keen to get a look.

I can't get flinty's pic out my mind though atm .......


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hell no @Keeks 

I'll even share my skinny depleted ones from earlier


----------



## Ash1981

welshflame said:


> Just noticed this thread. Cool  .


It is cool


----------



## Guest

We are all cool


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Definitely not too late to put up your pics keeks ! lol I think you'll find a steady stream of men keen to get a look.
> 
> I can't get flinty's pic out my mind though atm .......


wow... you look amazing Daffy... proud to have you as our Mascot :thumb:

x


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Hell no @Keeks
> 
> I'll even share my skinny depleted ones from earlier


looking good mate.... theres alot of change in your face to Jan.. you dont have a fat head anymore :lol:

All jokes aside look well mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> wow... you look amazing Daffy... proud to have you as our Mascot :thumb:
> 
> x


Thank you! And wait til next year, You'll be even prouder! 

Urgh......poorlyness about today, my little mans got the runs so trip to the vets is on the cards and Ive got a sore throat and feel very sluggish, so up the vit c and shovel down the lemsips. I dont do poorly! :angry:

Happy Saturday though everyone.....whats you guys upto? xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Thank you! And wait til next year, You'll be even prouder!
> 
> Urgh......poorlyness about today, my little mans got the runs so trip to the vets is on the cards and Ive got a sore throat and feel very sluggish, so up the vit c and shovel down the lemsips. I dont do poorly! :angry:
> 
> Happy Saturday though everyone.....whats you guys upto? xxx


Im working until about 11... then popping down the beach to see what the surf is looking like.. then bit of food shopping yum yum...

And then what ever everyone else plans for my day lol

x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> looking good mate.... theres alot of change in your face to Jan.. you dont have a fat head anymore :lol:
> 
> All jokes aside look well mate. :thumbup1:


cheers dude.

head fuk shrinking to that size lol....roll on bulk time


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Am I too late for the pic whoring???
> 
> View attachment 101086
> 
> 
> Just got the disc of pics from the Nabba England show so I wanna join in with the pic whoring.


look amazing keeks! well done :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Im working until about 11... then popping down the beach to see what the surf is looking like.. then bit of food shopping yum yum...
> 
> And then what ever everyone else plans for my day lol
> 
> x


Working, really?! I bet UKM isnt on your job description!

Enjoy ya surf. What food you buying? xxx


----------



## flinty90

MORNIIIING


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> MORNIIIING


Morning flinty...

You should not have put that pic up when Im on cycle...

Be back in 5 mins :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Jay.32 said:


> Morning flinty...
> 
> You should not have put that pic up when Im on cycle...
> 
> Be back in 5 mins :whistling:


well mate i figured its morning and that sheep doing the walk of shame away from your bedroom first thing in the morning it was already too late pmsl


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> well mate i figured its morning and that sheep doing the walk of shame away from your bedroom first thing in the morning it was already too late pmsl


 :lol: your just jealous :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Morning flinty...
> 
> You should not have put that pic up when Im on cycle...
> 
> Be back in 5 mins :whistling:


fuk off 5 mins!


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk off 5 mins!


ok 30 seconds.... mind your own business skinny :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Am I too late for the pic whoring???
> 
> View attachment 101086
> 
> 
> Just got the disc of pics from the Nabba England show so I wanna join in with the pic whoring.


Keeks where did you get the pics? The fella who runs my gym competed in the class 1 and also my other mate came 2nd in class 2. Want to see what they looked like.


----------



## liam0810

Oh and morning welshies and Flinty.


----------



## Jay.32

Morning liam... no climbing this weekend?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Morning liam... no climbing this weekend?


That was Wednesday mate. Went out for a few vodkas last night but home like a good boy for 12, watched children in need for 10 minutes and it depressed the sh1t out of me. Gonna take my nephew footy today and then at 30th tonight and christening tomorrow. Also gotta do a big shop as Scott has sent my 5 week blast through I start Monday and diet is a lot of food. Gotta grow on this!

What you got planned pal?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> That was Wednesday mate. Went out for a few vodkas last night but home like a good boy for 12, watched children in need for 10 minutes and it depressed the sh1t out of me. Gonna take my nephew footy today and then at 30th tonight and christening tomorrow. Also gotta do a big shop as Scott has sent my 5 week blast through I start Monday and diet is a lot of food. Gotta grow on this!
> 
> What you got planned pal?


Im in work til about 11, then popping down the beach to see what the surf is like.. then home to entertain the kids.. will be training shoulders & tris later..


----------



## liam0810

Oh and did anyone notice the size of Terry Wogan's ear last night? They are ginormous, I'm surprised the old Cnut doesn't trip over them.


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Keeks where did you get the pics? The fella who runs my gym competed in the class 1 and also my other mate came 2nd in class 2. Want to see what they looked like.


I got in touch with the show photographer through facebook and he set up an online gallery which I had to log into to view the pics and then bought the disc of pics, but not sure if theres an open gallery for everyone to view. Theres a few pics on the Nabba website of the show though, in the gallery.....

http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2012/england/index.html


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> I got in touch with the show photographer through facebook and he set up an online gallery which I had to log into to view the pics and then bought the disc of pics, but not sure if theres an open gallery for everyone to view. Theres a few pics on the Nabba website of the show though, in the gallery.....
> 
> http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2012/england/index.html


Cheers Keeks. Only want to see how Lee looked as he placed 4th in class 1 but on Monday he was fuming! Said he should of been 2nd, his first show though and Jason Corrick rang him and said it was his posing that let him down. Was PScarb a judge do you know?


----------



## Guest

Afternoon groovers.

What a nightmare last night eh ? Losing to Samoa !!!!!!! Fks sake...


----------



## dipdabs

Don't mention the rugby old man. Really really don't.


----------



## dipdabs

Oh I'm eating what I want this weekend. I can't be ****ed one tiny little incy wincy minute bit


----------



## Guest

Well I am going to watch more Rugby, and support someone else for a while.


----------



## Patsy

Im off out tonight with the boys in Cardiff so should be fun, my mate is 50 so will have a few why not?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Im off out tonight with the boys in Cardiff so should be fun, my mate is 50 so will have a few why not?


Have a good ane son ! Pics of Kay at work please


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh I'm eating what I want this weekend. I can't be ****ed one tiny little incy wincy minute bit


Me too  . Eating wise I mean


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> Have a good ane son ! Pics of Kay at work please


Im banned!... Dont forget Patsy been trolling those joints for many years :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Im banned!... Dont forget Patsy been trolling those joints for many years :lol:


I'd be banned too if a paid £20 for a dance and found out no opening legs or bending over once pants off PMSL.

Kay u ever thought about online live stuff?...crazy money to be made but you'd prob have to go a bit further than what your used too to reel in a clientele, much safer/ anonymous tbh


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Im banned!... Dont forget Patsy been trolling those joints for many years :lol:


Why are you banned? Lollollll


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> I'd be banned too if a paid £20 for a dance and found out no opening legs or bending over once pants off PMSL.
> 
> Kay u ever thought about online live stuff?...crazy money to be made but you'd prob have to go a bit further than what your used too to reel in a clientele, much safer/ anonymous tbh


Haha well they may be the rules but at the minute all I seem to be staring at is wide open Fanny's and assholes! Amazing how downhill these clubs go when it's quiet.

Nah I wouldn't do it. FairPlay to anyone that does good on em but personally I couldn't be assed and it would annoy the fuk outa me and also what's left then that can be shared with a partner privately...


----------



## Jay.32

AFTERNOON TAFFS & TAFFETS :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

We are out for food so peace out TT


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Why are you banned? Lollollll


Was a joke, know most of the doorman in every place that has girls in town from working together or went to school with them, always showed respect in there even when hammered although i have a few fcuked up stories from those days that would make you lot lol!


----------



## dipdabs

They hate me cos I know what they're jabbing  feeding em is hard mind, I done a subway run last night and Flippin heck trying to remember what a load of hungry roider doormen want is difficult!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Keeks. Only want to see how Lee looked as he placed 4th in class 1 but on Monday he was fuming! Said he should of been 2nd, his first show though and Jason Corrick rang him and said it was his posing that let him down. Was PScarb a judge do you know?


  My bad......that was a link to the pics from England show, not UK on Sunday. Havent seen any pics yet from UK show, should be on Nabba website in next week or so.

Ahh, just guess its down to practice eh!? Posing is so difficult up there, always so hot and seems to go on forever. Dont think PScarb was a judge, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> Where you in the trafford center today tommy


yea buddy


----------



## Guest

I managed 2 push ups earlier. I am well on the way to the road to recovery ! I thought anti-biotics were supposed to make you feel better. ffs I am so sick of being sick... Pneumonia ain't no laughing matter I know that, but it's so boring...


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> I managed 2 push ups earlier. I am well on the way to the road to recovery ! I thought anti-biotics were supposed to make you feel better. ffs I am so sick of being sick... Pneumonia ain't no laughing matter I know that, but it's so boring...


Glad ya recovering, and hope you're back to 100% quick sharp! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thanks Keeks, can't actually say how much I miss the gym. It's driving me mad being in bed all day...


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Thanks Keeks, can't actually say how much I miss the gym. It's driving me mad being in bed all day...


Lol, know how your feeling there. This is the first week off Ive had since March, been at a loss but ready to get back to it tomorrow!

Rest up and you'll be back in no time!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Carb binge does bring some good to a depleted mess


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Carb binge does bring some good to a depleted mess


Stop showing off


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Stop showing off


Lol if u missed yesterday's banter...we r to pic whore in here from now on  get involved ya sexy beast x


----------



## Tommy10




----------



## Patsy

Oh well up bright and early, Cardiff was really quiet but still had an ok'ish night, some woman said i looked like i came straight out of the valleys tv program pmsl cheeky fcuker :lol:

Everyone asking me where i have been on holiday as i have a lovely colour, told them costa del cardiff is lovely this time of year lol, its minus 1 here today and i stood out the back in my boxers trying to wake myself up for cardio, gonna wake the mrs up in a bit and stuff my face with whatever i want to eat today as i have been good all week! Hope your all well 

Btw Jay you should have joined me after fella some of the other boys came down, i was quite fcuked tbh though after only a few beers...lightweight now an proud :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Headin tae the gym , wasn't the plan but woke up I'm a foul mood so just wanted to get out ... 2 degrees and sunny here Brrrrrr....


----------



## Tommy10

great back session , so hungry I'm eating in the gym !! Lolll


----------



## Guest

I thought they were giant mealworms. . . i've been watching too much "I'm a celebrity"


----------



## dipdabs

Well I just woke up completely tangled up in my bed looks like I been sleeping with the hulk!

Hope today is a better day. Took jack out yesterday afternoon and I've never seen tantrums and behaviour like it. I very rarely cry I can't really cry but he made me cry! I wasn't a happy mummy and was very embarrassed. Fingers crossed I don't see any of that behaviour today!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Hope u have a better day today Kay and no more crying , xx


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


>


Now now flinty, only people who's mowhawks are central are allowed to post sheep pictures from now on


----------



## flinty90

OldManRiver said:


> Now now flinty, only people who's mowhawks are central are allowed to post sheep pictures from now on


lol mine has been shaved off bro as promised... :crying:


----------



## Guest

You should have left it ! ! !


----------



## dipdabs

I don't really know what I was thinking!



Had a better day today. Jacks been a bit of a sh1t but nothing major. Went for a carvery then down my dads where I fell asleep on the sofa for a bit, not long got in just put jack to bed and sat down. Ahh peace. Was asked into work again but I can't do it wrecked enough now. Hope all of u had a good day x


----------



## Patsy

Morning all


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't really know what I was thinking!
> 
> View attachment 101303
> 
> 
> Had a better day today. Jacks been a bit of a sh1t but nothing major. Went for a carvery then down my dads where I fell asleep on the sofa for a bit, not long got in just put jack to bed and sat down. Ahh peace. Was asked into work again but I can't do it wrecked enough now. Hope all of u had a good day x


pffft mine was better 

morning toffee bums


----------



## dipdabs

Moorrrning

I'm in quarantine with jack today. Poor sod has been up half the night coughing and sneezing. Full of it this morning


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all..

Kay I hope Jack is feeling better soon.

Quiet weekend with the family... so Im back now with my batteries re-charged


----------



## Jay.32

where the fck is everyone???? theres more life in a cemetary


----------



## JANIKvonD

day is fukin flying in today!!


----------



## Ash1981

Yoooooooooooooo


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> day is fukin flying in today!!


STAY OFF THE BASE/SPEED JAN


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> STAY OFF THE BASE/SPEED JAN


that reminds me!.....wanna buy some base? :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Fcuking rain


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Fcuking rain


its dry in hereford... dark clouds comig over though:no:


----------



## JANIKvonD

been p!shin down heavy all morning here! i fukin love the rain  even did cardio this morning in it


----------



## Jay.32

NOT FCKING HAPPY!!!!!!! JUST POPPED INTO TOWN TO GET A BAKED POTATO... BUT i NOW HAVE A BAKE POTATO AND A £35 PARKING TICKET :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

Hehehehe


----------



## Jay.32

MOST EXPENSIVE FCKIN POTATO I EVER HAD..


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Hehehehe


NOT FUNNY:bounce: :cursing: :blowme:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


>


[email protected] :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

awww


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> NOT FCKING HAPPY!!!!!!! JUST POPPED INTO TOWN TO GET A BAKED POTATO... BUT i NOW HAVE A BAKE POTATO AND A £35 PARKING TICKET :cursing:


Thats what you get for binging on carbs! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> awww


:lol:fck off junky :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


>


 :lol: I wish I never said anything now


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Jay.32

**** offfffffffff


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jay.32

****S


----------



## JANIKvonD

i think ull find there c0cks


----------



## Jay.32

you pair are c0cks


----------



## Guest




----------



## JANIKvonD

^ u can be the grey 1.....but no fukin chance im taking the ginger :lol:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't really know what I was thinking!
> 
> View attachment 101303
> 
> 
> Had a better day today. Jacks been a bit of a sh1t but nothing major. Went for a carvery then down my dads where I fell asleep on the sofa for a bit, not long got in just put jack to bed and sat down. Ahh peace. Was asked into work again but I can't do it wrecked enough now. Hope all of u had a good day x


Now that's what i call a good selection of munchies .. how many nights a week do you work they Kay ?x


----------



## JANIKvonD

ok TT anouncment! other than @Keeks i am now the most powerful member......ALL HAIL


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> ok TT anouncment! other than @Keeks i am now the most powerful member......ALL HAIL


Il neg your ass once and Ul be below everyone if u carry on lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Il neg your ass once and Ul be below everyone if u carry on lol


Ur puney rep power can't touch me son, I'll send u back to the stone age any more o ur p!sh


----------



## lxm

(dont wanna be left out  )


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> (dont wanna be left out  )


I don't get it?


----------



## lxm

Lol seriously ill just leave... ( again..)


----------



## Guest

It's turned into an episode of thats life ! !!


----------



## dipdabs

Ah I love that song with labyrinth and emile sande it's so nice <3

Jack and I dancing to gangnam style is better mind.

Just thought I'd share these thoughts with my team.

What's everyone's favourite songs at the mo? And what's your kids?


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I love that song with labyrinth and emile sande it's so nice <3
> 
> Jack and I dancing to gangnam style is better mind.
> 
> Just thought I'd share these thoughts with my team.
> 
> What's everyone's favourite songs at the mo? And what's your kids?


Titanium

Starships

and my kids?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Right now, i'm enjoying some old skool jungle.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning


Morning baby x


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Right now, i'm enjoying some old skool jungle.


Jungle for fcksake..... take your strobe lights and get the fck out of here!!!!!

Team Taffy has a rep to protect


----------



## Jay.32

Morning guys...


----------



## dipdabs

Oooo does someone have a new avi jay


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Morning guys...


morning mate....blue is def ur color


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mate....blue is def ur color


thank you honey xxxx


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Oooo does someone have a new avi jay


And I thought I had bad pants  ......morning


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> And I thought I had bad pants  ......morning


Be careful dai... or I will take them off and wiggle my willy in your face :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Be careful dai... or I will take them off and wiggle my willy in your face :lol:


gear obv kickin in then


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> gear obv kickin in then


oh yeah... I would fck a trifle if you put one infront of me


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> oh yeah... I would fck a *trifle* if you put one infront of me


stop swearing u cvnt! im depleting for 2 weeks :'(


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> oh yeah... I would fck a trifle if you put one infront of me


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> stop swearing u cvnt! im depleting for 2 weeks :'(


cheese cake.

steak

dominos pizza

indian takeaway

kebabs

that is all


----------



## Ash1981

Jay.32 said:


> cheese cake.
> 
> steak
> 
> dominos pizza
> 
> indian takeaway
> 
> kebabs
> 
> that is all


Pre workout???


----------



## JANIKvonD

ash1981 said:


> Pre workout???


fuk that.......post w.o


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> cheese cake.
> 
> *steak*
> 
> dominos pizza
> 
> indian takeaway
> 
> kebabs
> 
> that is all


FAIL :whistling:

iv got 2/3 of a strawberry cheesecake i forgot to eat over the w.e ;'(


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> FAIL :whistling:
> 
> iv got 2/3 of a strawberry cheesecake i forgot to eat over the w.e ;'(


Your new name.... is susan boil


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Oooo does someone have a new avi jay


What about mine ? Morning all x


----------



## JANIKvonD

its boyle ya d!ck


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> its boyle ya d!ck


now calm that roid rage down you tart :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> What about mine ? Morning all x


lookin great mate, very lean :thumb: have a rep


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> now calm that roid rage down you tart :lol:


pmsl, mowkay


----------



## Ash1981

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk that.......post w.o


More like intra with jay


----------



## JANIKvonD

ash1981 said:


> More like intra with jay


intra what?.....the man doesnt train :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> More like intra with jay


breakfast


----------



## Ash1981

Of champions


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> Of champions


Ash them lats are looking nice and wide fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> lookin great mate, very lean :thumb: have a rep


That's deserves a bum


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> That's deserves a bum


you slut


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> That's deserves a bum


spot on....altho its a gapper so bring toys


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> spot on....altho its a gapper so bring toys


I will bring Jay  always a sure thing lollll


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> I will bring Jay  always a sure thing lollll


I would destroy him tommy.... he would have to wear a nappy when I finished with him.


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> I would destroy him tommy.... he would have to wear a nappy when I finished with him.


A tampon should do it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I would destroy him tommy.... he would have to wear a nappy when I finished with him.





Tommy10 said:


> A tampon should do it


its a date lads!! not had a decent date rape in ages


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> its a date lads!! not had a decent date rape in ages


Me neither


----------



## Guest

Blimey that was a nice lie in


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Blimey that was a nice lie in


you'll be crackin 1 off after catching up with ^^^^ that now


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll be crackin 1 off after catching up with ^^^^ that now


Any thoughts of cracking anything off rapidly disappeared when I caught sight of Jay in his bright blue pants !

Fks sake don't get them mixed up in your whites wash :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Blimey that was a nice lie in


fckin hell your up early today


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Any thoughts of cracking anything off rapidly disappeared when I caught sight of Jay in his bright blue pants !
> 
> *Fks sake don't get them mixed up in your whites wash* :thumbup1:


Mate I couldnt tell you where the washing machine is in my house, nevermind use it... I have a women for them jobs :wink:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> fckin hell your up early today


Last day of anti biotics !!! Finally start getting back to normal after today


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Last day of anti biotics !!! Finally start getting back to normal after today


ahh so you will start getting up at 11am now then :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

What you kidding me ? I be back gettin up a 7 to hit the gym by 9.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> What you kidding me ? I be back gettin up a 7 to hit the gym by 9.


its a hard life lol

are you working at the mo fella?


----------



## Guest

Nah, I don't work.


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Nah, I don't work.


your a lady of leisire then.... nice


----------



## Guest

Leisure ! lol nah. I'd sooner swap this for some sanity anyday.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Leisure ! lol nah. I'd sooner swap this for some sanity anyday.


Cant find any work I take it mate?


----------



## Guest

No, I am on perma sick


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> No, I am on perma sick


fukin tax soaking cvnt


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> No, I am on perma sick


ahh ok fair enough, I will stop being a nosey **** :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

I won't. Why the perma sick OMR


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> I won't. Why the perma sick OMR


I suffer with Bipolar.


----------



## Patsy

Right just got back from town, got me some calve pj's and socks and now im gonna slam my abs and tri's and half hours cardio, fcuking rains bad here


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> I suffer with Bipolar.


Ahhh can they not suppress it with meds? U must get so bored not working! Mind saying that my Sis has it, she's 20, I Dnt think she will ever work. I get depressed at times which makes life tough, but I don't think it is what they say anymore. I think it's just being down at tough times.they put me on medication I take it for a few days and then forget and within a couple weeks the things I was down about have gone anyway and I feel fine and the meds would of taken that time to kick in anyway lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Right just got back from town, got me some calve pj's and socks and now im gonna slam my abs and tri's and half hours cardio, fcuking rains bad here


and here in bridgend mate... hows the new women? have trained her up around the house yet? is she looking after you??


----------



## Guest

hasnt stopped hammering down here all morning...


----------



## dipdabs

Rains rubbish here too. I got funny looks turning up at the school in a vest after a gym session lol


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh can they not suppress it with meds? U must get so bored not working! Mind saying that my Sis has it, she's 20, I Dnt think she will ever work. I get depressed at times which makes life tough, but I don't think it is what they say anymore. I think it's just being down at tough times.they put me on medication I take it for a few days and then forget and within a couple weeks the things I was down about have gone anyway and I feel fine and the meds would of taken that time to kick in anyway lol.


It's stupid, as yeah the meds can supress it, but they supress everything else too, your mind, your energy, your ability to think rationally, everything suffers as they alter your mind and numb you.

I take the bare minimum of what I am supposed to, and it doesnt take away my energy or mind, it just means I still get the mania and depression feelings from time to time, but nothing that's going to put me in hospital. It's been relatively controlled for years now, I just keep myself to myself and get on with stuff. 

Oddly enough I don't get bored, as I am in the gym 3 times a week, then I am here writing music, or out with my dog.


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> and here in bridgend mate... hows the new women? have trained her up around the house yet? is she looking after you??


New mrs is fine mate thanks, fairplay she is stunning and not high maintanence, treats me good too Jay mate which is all i can ask for really


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> New mrs is fine mate thanks, fairplay she is stunning and not high maintanence, treats me good too Jay mate which is all i can ask for really


Can we come to the wedding if u get married?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Can we come to the wedding if u get *married?*


stop swearing...


----------



## dipdabs

Ah this is the life on a rainy day. Can't beat a new pair of slippers


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> New mrs is fine mate thanks, fairplay she is stunning and not high maintanence, treats me good too Jay mate which is all i can ask for really


pic or no stunning gf


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> pic or no stunning gf


Nah mate wouldnt dare post a pic online, not my thing either mate, like to keep my private life away from the boards


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Nah mate wouldnt dare post a pic online, not my thing either mate, like to keep my private life away from the boards


----------



## dipdabs

I call socks in jays pants



What do the rest of u think?


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I call socks in jays pants
> 
> View attachment 101467
> 
> 
> What do the rest of u think?


Nah its just a semi, i do it all the time in the gym :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah this is the life on a rainy day. Can't beat a new pair of slippers
> View attachment 101465


they'd look great pinned behind ur ears mate :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I call socks in jays pants
> 
> View attachment 101467
> 
> 
> What do the rest of u think?


:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Hehehehe


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I call socks in jays pants
> 
> View attachment 101467
> 
> 
> What do the rest of u think?


legit id say tbh....nowt out of the ordinary there is there?


----------



## Guest

Well I hope he doesnt prove it one way or the other in the next pic he puts up !!! I'm eating celery here.


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I call socks in jays pants
> 
> View attachment 101467
> 
> 
> What do the rest of u think?


Looking a lot bigger there Jay mate! 

Btw i think me and Jay would look awesome as a couple.. Fancy a bum? :lol:

Still dropping bf here whilst maintain my muscle mass, one thing i will admit though as much as i hate to, strength is way down since i dropped the tren and deca, only thing thats keeping my muscles up tbh is the sust so i have no plans in coming off tbh still jabbing 1ml pw, gonna add mast and eq soon and maybe some more var


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Nah its just a semi, i do it all the time in the gym :lol:


ssshhh


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I call socks in jays pants
> 
> View attachment 101467
> 
> 
> What do the rest of u think?


Kay we both know, that you know what Ive got down there x


----------



## dipdabs

Yh u must stop wiggling it at me through the window!


----------



## Jay.32

I know you bit it last time... still got the teeth marks


----------



## dipdabs

Picornoteethmarkscosicantremember


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Picornoteethmarkscosicantremember


just pmed you pic of my beast


----------



## spike

Not sure if any of you can read and understand this but ...

is there any chance you folk will ever use English in this thread or will you continue only ever using the Welsh language ...

so the rest of us can understand too and stop worrying about mass UK-M Celtic subversion and subsequent violent uprising?


----------



## Jay.32

spike said:


> Not sure if any of you can read and understand this but ...
> 
> is there any chance you folk will ever use English in this thread or will you continue only ever using the Welsh language ...
> 
> so the rest of us can understand too and stop worrying about mass UK-M Celtic subversion and subsequent violent uprising?


dont speak english, so go away


----------



## Dai Jones

spike said:


> Not sure if any of you can read and understand this but ...
> 
> is there any chance you folk will ever use English in this thread or will you continue only ever using the Welsh language ...
> 
> so the rest of us can understand too and stop worrying about mass UK-M Celtic subversion and subsequent violent uprising?


Di yawn Spike


----------



## spike

Dai Jones said:


> Di yawn Spike


oh yeah???

well how about this ...............

SAMOA!


----------



## dipdabs

spike said:


> Not sure if any of you can read and understand this but ...
> 
> is there any chance you folk will ever use English in this thread or will you continue only ever using the Welsh language ...
> 
> so the rest of us can understand too and stop worrying about mass UK-M Celtic subversion and subsequent violent uprising?


I am English


----------



## Dai Jones

spike said:


> oh yeah???
> 
> well how about this ...............
> 
> SAMOA!


:laugh:.....ya got me there I could of played better


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I am English


but she loves a bit of welsh!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

ur all a bunch o t!ts tbf...english & welsh alike


----------



## spike

i am a man without a country ...


----------



## dipdabs

Who is this spike dude? Has he asked to enter the TT thread jay or u still letting any old straggler in?


----------



## Tommy10

My wee sparkly shop , come say hi


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> Looking a lot bigger there Jay mate!
> 
> Btw i think me and Jay would look awesome as a couple.. Fancy a bum? :lol:
> 
> Still dropping bf here whilst maintain my muscle mass, one thing i will admit though as much as i hate to, strength is way down since i dropped the tren and deca, only thing thats keeping my muscles up tbh is the sust so i have no plans in coming off tbh still jabbing 1ml pw, gonna add mast and eq soon and maybe some more var
> 
> View attachment 101468


What the hell in for a penny


----------



## dipdabs

I would be in too but I'm having a fat day lol


----------



## Guest

Was there a sale in fking tesco's or something on brocholli ?


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> I would be in too but I'm having a fat day lol


Everyday is one of them for me


----------



## dipdabs

hahaha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 101479
> hahaha


LMFAO!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

so fkin funny!!


----------



## spike

Kaywoodham said:


> Who is this spike dude? Has he asked to enter the TT thread jay or u still letting any old straggler in?


i only popped by in order to bring Tommy (a jock) back home to where he belongs ...

in "I'm Straight".


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy isn't leaving us. Theres too many half naked pics of men in this thread


----------



## JANIKvonD

ffs lads is it friday already?! ill get mine up later


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Who is this spike dude? Has he asked to enter the TT thread jay or u still letting any old straggler in?


No kay he's just a loner looking for some friends...


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> No kay he's just a loner looking for some friends...


Actually he's a real life pal of mine , u gotta roll with it JJ x


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Actually he's a real life pal of mine , u gotta roll with it JJ x


Sorry Tommy... if he's a friend of yours, hes very welcome to Team Taffy..

Welcome spike :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Mate I couldnt tell you where the washing machine is in my house, nevermind use it... I have a women for them jobs :wink:


I blooooody love my washing machine, I really do, its got one of those computer display things and I dont know why, but it fascinates the hell out of me! I love doing my washing although I cant wait for the day it breaks so I can upgrade through the insurance, bring on the super washing machine!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> I blooooody love my washing machine, I really do, its got one of those computer display things and I dont know why, but it fascinates the hell out of me! I love doing my washing although I cant wait for the day it breaks so I can upgrade through the insurance, bring on the super washing machine!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


>


WTF!?!? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

lol exactly what I was thinking about your washing machine revelation ! lol


----------



## Patsy

Wakey wakey all, rains bad here so im doing some home cardio ab work, you lazy fcukers get up!


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> Wakey wakey all, rains bad here so im doing some home cardio ab work, you lazy fcukers get up!


Morning Patso ... Just up got the turkey fillets , veg and sweet potatoes on the go


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Morning Patso ... Just up got the turkey fillets , veg and sweet potatoes on the go


Im just prepping my chicken mate, got cajun spices it realy do make it so much tastier fella!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning TT... Im just having my porridge oats.. :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Morning TT... Im just having my porridge oats.. :thumb:


Same here mate!


----------



## Jay.32

Paddy had been drinking at his local Belfast pub all day and most of the night celebrating St Patrick's Day.

MickeyO'Neill, the bar owner says, 'You'll not be drinking anymore here tonight, Paddy my boy'.

Paddy replies, 'OK Micky, I'll be on my way then'.He spins around on his stool and steps off..

He falls flat on his face.'Shoite' he says and pulls himself up by the stool and dusts himself off. He takes a step towards the door

and falls flat on his face, 'Shoite, Shoite !' He looks to the doorway and thinks to himself that if he can just get to the door and

some fresh air he'll be fine.He belly crawls to the door and shimmies up to the door frame.He sticks his head outside and takes

a deep breath of fresh air, feels much better and takes a step out onto the sidewalk and falls flat on his face.

Bi'Jesus.... I'm fockin focked,' he says.

He can see his house just a few doors down, and crawls to the door, hauls himself up the door frame, opens the door and shimmies inside..

He takes a look up the stairs and says 'No fockin' way'. but he crawls up the stairs to his bedroom door and says 'I can make it to the bed

He takes a step into the room and falls flat on his face again. 'Fock it' He says and crawls into bed.

The next morning, his wife, comes into the room carrying a cup of tea and saysGet up Paddy. Did you have a bit to much to drink last night ?'

Paddy says, 'I did,I was fockin' ****ed. But how'd you know?'

O'Neills phoned . . . you forgot your wheelchair.'


----------



## Tommy10

Starbucks time , triple shot latte with a wee sprinkle of cinnamon  I've trained 3 times already so need to cool it today lol !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning men,

2 miltiV

2g vitC

50mg T3

400mg DNP

and coffee for my breaky


----------



## Dai Jones

One cup of coffee

one bowl of weetabix

one bacon buttie


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk u all


----------



## dipdabs

I'm just having my porridge and a coffee, after putting my rubbish out, that was a workout in itself! Fuked! Running late this morning...again lol. I promised a mate I would help her wallpaper a wall this afternoon, I duno why I've never wallpapered in my life!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm just having my porridge and a coffee, after putting my rubbish out, that was a workout in itself! Fuked! Running late this morning...again lol. I promised a mate I would help her wallpaper a wall this afternoon, I duno why I've never wallpapered in my life!


I want to see pics of this mess coming up :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I want to see pics of this mess coming up :lol:


I think il be alright, I've watched it lots, looks simple enough... Although not sure last night was the best night to put nail extensions on.. Tho saying that they do look rubbish I was trying out a new kit and that went a bit wrong too..


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I think il be alright, I've watched it lots, looks simple enough... Although not sure last night was the best night to put nail extensions on.. Tho saying that they do look rubbish I was trying out a new kit and that went a bit wrong too..


Kay it does look easy... but its not.. if the walls are out (not square) its murder.. I was a builder and I can do anything really apart from electrics.. and papering!

I just have no patiants for it lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Kay it does look easy... but its not.. if the walls are out (not square) its murder.. I was a builder and I can do anything really apart from electrics.. and papering!
> 
> I just have no patiants for it lol.


Dya wana come and help jay? I'm sure she will give u food lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

iv taken a half day hol on friday to decorate my livingroom for chrimbo!.....that b!tch always gets her way lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Dya wana come and help jay? I'm sure she will give u food lol


Im on cycle Kay so yes I will need food and s*x with you both.... I dont think much papering will get done...

we could all do naked wall papering????


----------



## Guest

1 bowl rice crispies

1 Multi vit

1 vit B6

1 Fish oil cap

1 Stinging Nettle extract cap

2 Warrior bulbine cap

1 NAC cap

1 Clomid

1 Nolva

2 scoops oats 2 scoops whey

1 bowl porridge

2 cups of white tea + acai berry

AND NO MORE ANTI BIOTICS  At last, I might get some strength back today 

Christ it rained something heavy last night !!! Kept waking up to it getting louder.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Im on cycle Kay so yes I will need food and s*x with you both.... I dont think much papering will get done...
> 
> we could all do naked wall papering????


Why not! See u at 1


----------



## dipdabs

Are we giving every detail on food intake.. Ok so

2x multi vit

3x fish oil caps

1x glucosamine tab

50g porridge (with a spoon of Splenda  )

1 x coffee

5g creatine

5g glutamine

POP TART

banana

5g creatine

5g glutamine

About to have 150g turkey, 50g brown rice and a load of broccoli.

Enough water to make me wee like a race horse already...

And I should of had a shake by now. But I hate them do avoid them lol


----------



## Guest

Ah **** now you remind me

creattttttttttiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeee ... (runs off with a spoon)


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Why not! See u at 1


on my fckin way... :bounce:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Paddy had been drinking at his local Belfast pub all day and most of the night celebrating St Patrick's Day.
> 
> MickeyO'Neill, the bar owner says, 'You'll not be drinking anymore here tonight, Paddy my boy'.
> 
> Paddy replies, 'OK Micky, I'll be on my way then'.He spins around on his stool and steps off..
> 
> He falls flat on his face.'Shoite' he says and pulls himself up by the stool and dusts himself off. He takes a step towards the door
> 
> and falls flat on his face, 'Shoite, Shoite !' He looks to the doorway and thinks to himself that if he can just get to the door and
> 
> some fresh air he'll be fine.He belly crawls to the door and shimmies up to the door frame.He sticks his head outside and takes
> 
> a deep breath of fresh air, feels much better and takes a step out onto the sidewalk and falls flat on his face.
> 
> Bi'Jesus.... I'm fockin focked,' he says.
> 
> He can see his house just a few doors down, and crawls to the door, hauls himself up the door frame, opens the door and shimmies inside..
> 
> He takes a look up the stairs and says 'No fockin' way'. but he crawls up the stairs to his bedroom door and says 'I can make it to the bed
> 
> He takes a step into the room and falls flat on his face again. 'Fock it' He says and crawls into bed.
> 
> The next morning, his wife, comes into the room carrying a cup of tea and saysGet up Paddy. Did you have a bit to much to drink last night ?'
> 
> Paddy says, 'I did,I was fockin' ****ed. But how'd you know?'
> 
> O'Neills phoned . . . you forgot your wheelchair.'


I'm not sure anyone read this. I know I just saw how long it is after seeing the name paddy and couldn't be assed lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not sure anyone read this. I know I just saw how long it is after seeing the name paddy and couldn't be assed lol


not your friend anymore


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> not your friend anymore


Just change the name next time to something that gets my attention. Like penis for instance


----------



## Guest

Penis and Murphy walk into a bar ?


----------



## dipdabs

Nah I switch off after 'walk into a bar' aswell. Try walk into a sex shop


----------



## Guest

Penis and Murphy walk into a sex shop...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not sure anyone read this. I know I just saw how long it is after seeing the name paddy and couldn't be assed lol


this is EXACTLY what i done lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

penis and fanny had a scuffle in an ally..

...penis won


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> this is EXACTLY what i done lol


dont like you...

I make the effort for my team taffy crew... and this is the fckin thanks I get...

lazy sh!ts

Jay's bottum lip is pouting


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> dont like you...
> 
> I make the effort for my team taffy crew... and this is the fckin thanks I get...
> 
> lazy sh!ts
> 
> Jay's bottum lip is pouting


ya copy and pasted it ya coont :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> ya copy and pasted it ya coont :lol:


I know I did.... and???


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> penis and fanny had a scuffle in an ally..
> 
> ...penis won


Fanny got battered


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> this is EXACTLY what i done lol


Guaranteed what everyone done lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Fanny got battered


will you stop talking about fanny's please.... im trying to cut my masterbation down from 8 times a day to 6


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Fanny got battered


fanny was not left lookin well


----------



## dipdabs

See this jay, it's a picture from inside my trousers...


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 101584
> 
> 
> See this jay, it's a picture from inside my trousers...


How the fck do I turn the brightner up on this fckin pc :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 101584
> 
> 
> See this jay, it's a picture from inside my trousers...


actually...i took with her legs at 10 & 2 from about 2 ft away


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> actually...i took with her legs at 10 & 2 from about 2 ft away


well I hate to say it mate, but either you need a new camera, or kay needs clean that black muff


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> well I hate to say it mate, but either you need a new camera, or kay needs clean that black muff


Are you kidding ? She's been making a mint with that muff since all the Samoans and Maori's are in town


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Are you kidding ? She's been making a mint with that muff since all the Samoans and Maori's are in town


well that explains why its so dirty we cant see it... nice 1 oldmanriver...


----------



## Jay.32

anyway oldman have you just got up??


----------



## Guest

No i've been up ages !!!


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> No i've been up ages !!!


good boy... :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> well I hate to say it mate, but either you need a new camera, or kay needs clean that black muff


that 1 swooshed over ya mate eh PMSL


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> that 1 swooshed over ya mate eh PMSL


oh yeah hehe


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 101584
> 
> 
> See this jay, it's a picture from inside my trousers...


I defo saw it wink at me


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> I defo saw it wink at me


And I did


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> And I did


you got to much time on your hands :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Look!  we done a flipping good job if u ask me!


----------



## Guest

Look there's a parrott with three heads !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Look!  we done a flipping good job if u ask me!
> 
> View attachment 101593


good job :thumb:

....now take it the fuk down


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Look!  we done a flipping good job if u ask me!
> 
> View attachment 101593


the joins are terrible... plus you prob only showing the best part of the wall.... hence why you havent took a pic of the hole wall :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Shut up jay you're just jealous. I haven't taken a pic of the hole wall cos we can't cut the messy edges til it's dry. U wait til it's dry!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Shut up jay you're just jealous. I haven't taken a pic of the hole wall cos we can't cut the messy edges til it's dry. U wait til it's dry!


ha ha so its not finished then.... now we want a pic when wall is finished with you naked against the wall :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Is your friend a fan of Im a cleb get me out of here????


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> ha ha so its not finished then.... now we want a pic when wall is finished with you naked against the wall :lol:


How can u wallpaper a wall and finish it when it's wet? That's where u been going wrong jay no wonder ur sh1t at it! Lolll


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> How can u wallpaper a wall and finish it when it's wet? That's where u been going wrong jay no wonder ur sh1t at it! Lolll


if you have the right tools (blades not sizzors) you can do the edges straight away...:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

I can't do naked but here is me in my scruffy gym gear instead


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> if you have the right tools (blades not sizzors) you can do the edges straight away...:laugh:


Well we have a Stanley knife but don't want to risk trying to cut it til it's dry just incase and ruin our hard work. Stop being a smart ass u old [email protected] lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Well we have a Stanley knife but don't want to risk trying to cut it til it's dry just incase and ruin our hard work. Stop being a smart ass u old [email protected] lol


xx love you too...


----------



## Guest

tbh that wallpaper would give me a right headache if I sat in that room.


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Look!  we done a flipping good job if u ask me!
> 
> View attachment 101593


Yuck!!! It looks like a set scene from a 70's porn flick! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Yuck!!! It looks like a set scene from a 70's porn flick! :lol:


Lol it's for a 6 yr old he chose it himself lol


----------



## Patsy

So everyone this is what ive been doing all day... Fcuking hate being a builder 

Was miserable and wet all day but i stuck to my diet..

Oats and a shake

400g of chicken

Snicker bar

Fruit pastels

Whole pack of cookies

Hot dogs :lol:


----------



## Guest

That wallpaper would become a lot more appealing with some LSD tbh.


----------



## dipdabs

Um how do I make quark jelly again?


----------



## dipdabs

I wish I had your diet patsy lol. I do feel sorry for u actually the weathers been horrible, just putting my rubbish out this morning in 5 minutes my hands were frost bitten. Hopefully it's better weather tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Um how do I make quark jelly again?


 @Keeks Batter up


----------



## dipdabs

Quick whoever tells me cos my boy is stood on the chair waiting to make it lol


----------



## Guest

Um i'm guessing one hand jelly, other hand quark, a bowl and a spoon ?


----------



## dipdabs

Well that's what I originally thought to just mix it together but if I'm wrong it's a waste lol


----------



## Patsy

Half pint of boiling water put jelly sachet in water mix, add quark and mix all in, put in tubs and in fridge and let it set. That simple


----------



## JANIKvonD

Day 3 of depletion. Cmon abs show ur face!


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Half pint of boiling water put jelly sachet in water mix, add quark and mix all in, put in tubs and in fridge and let it set. That simple


Thanks patsy 

Jack started eating plain quark, what a strange child!

This is for @Keeks


----------



## Tommy10




----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> View attachment 101660


whats up with your arm T


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> whats up with your arm T


Tore his bicep tugging his bf off?

Maybe its Scottish gang neutral colours? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> whats up with your arm T


still in pain with this tricep tear/ pull, its been 2 weeks now, had to take a week off training last week,

this is one of those bandages you keep in the fridge, freezing cold but really helps, it really aches after working.


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> Tore his bicep tugging me off at the weekend :tt2:
> 
> I love his Big Scottish hands :lol:


FIXED


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> still in pain with this tricep tear/ pull, its been 2 weeks now, had to take a week off training last week,
> 
> this is one of those bandages you keep in the fridge, freezing cold but really helps, it really aches after working.


hope it gets better soon mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Moarnin lovers x


----------



## Guest

Morning


----------



## Patsy

This mt2 is nuts i have just woke up painfully hard, just thought id share that!


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> This mt2 is nuts i have just woke up painfully hard, just thought id share that!


Did u still need a mirror to see it?


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Did u still need a mirror to see it?


Fortunately i havent that problem low bf takes care of that but i do need some hcg :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

morning all


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> This mt2 is nuts i have just woke up painfully hard, just thought id share that!


Hi


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Hi


 :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Hi


Sorry fella already taken care of it... In the mirror :lol:

Maaaybe tomorrow....never cums pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

My day so far - up at 630 cooked A kilo of chicken breast , trained at 745 now got an hour before work so Starbucks it is


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> My day so far - up at 630 cooked A kilo of chicken breast , trained at 745 now got an hour before work so Starbucks it is


the kilo for today mate or a couple days?


----------



## JANIKvonD

whats happening folks? its P!SHIN down here...and i dont mean pansy welsh rain, this is man rain 

i also got the big boss's in today so iv got my jazzy shirt n tie on!


----------



## Jay.32

Just cooking my self some home made lean mince burgers

Lean mince, chopped onion and egg all mixed up... then shove it in the oven... smells lovelly as it cooks mmmmmm


----------



## Jay.32

Jankvond is now coming to the end of his DNP


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Jankvond is now coming to the end of his DNP
> 
> View attachment 101713


fuk lucky if i was that before i started it mate


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Just cooking my self some home made lean mince burgers
> 
> Lean mince, chopped onion and egg all mixed up... then shove it in the oven... smells lovelly as it cooks mmmmmm


Why ain't u at work u slacker!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm just back from the gym and picking jack up. I done some hammer curls today and I haven't done anything directly on my arms in months, last time I done them I could only use 6kg dumbbells, today I used 10s  lol.

My knees and wrists and hands felt fuked today 

Must stop wearing a vest to pick jack up. One of the grannies commented today 'Christ is it different weather where u live' everyone just stared at me lollollolll


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm just back from the gym and picking jack up. I done some hammer curls today and I haven't done anything directly on my arms in months, last time I done them I could only use 6kg dumbbells, today I used 10s  lol.
> 
> My knees and wrists and hands felt fuked today
> 
> *Must stop wearing a vest to pick jack up*. One of the grannies commented today 'Christ is it different weather where u live' everyone just stared at me lollollolll


u read my post in my journal last night did ya


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> u read my post in my journal last night did ya


Um no what did it say? Il look now. I said about this in this thread last week duh


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Um no what did it say? Il look now. *I said about this in this thread last week duh*


fukin silly me for missing a sentance form Kay the queen of cok a week ago


----------



## JANIKvonD

basically TT we were on about bra's n pants matching, i said 1 of my biggest turn on is a thong or G with a vest and no bra on


----------



## dipdabs

Oh umm well I still had jogging bottoms and a bra on. Sorry to disappoint u jan x next time x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh umm well I still had jogging bottoms and a bra on. Sorry to disappoint u jan x next time x


ur just full of dissapointment these days


----------



## Guest

Kinell, I go back to bed to wake up expecting hurricane Alfred and nothing. It's a bit windy and no rain. 3 pm they said !!! This just aint on.


----------



## Dai Jones

OldManRiver said:


> Kinell, I go back to bed to wake up expecting hurricane Alfred and nothing. It's a bit windy and no rain. 3 pm they said !!! This just aint on.


nothing much here either


----------



## Guest

All these weather warnings flying about and so far nothing !!! I want floods ffs 

I love a good natural disaster me


----------



## dipdabs

It feels windy enough to me! I've just got in and my car was blowing round everywhere!


----------



## Guest

It is windy, but they said there was gonna be real heavy rain, over an inch in an hour or something.

It's not even raining here.


----------



## Dai Jones

Dai Jones said:


> nothing much here either


I would like to retracked the above comment......just looked outside and its hammering down


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> It feels windy enough to me! I've just got in my car & was blowing everyone!


fixed


----------



## Guest

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rains arrived, it's mullering down


----------



## JANIKvonD

finally off here


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> finally off here


Evening dude what have I missed ? Lol


----------



## Guest

Rain


----------



## dipdabs

I am tired. I am grumpy. Some dik slapped my ass. I have a headache and I want to go home


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all... I feel like sh!t

went out for a couple of shandys last night with my mate, it was literally shandys as I was driving. on way home we stopped for a kebab.... well I had mixed meat and chips with garlic & mint sauce and some salad of course..

Anyway got home about 11.30, watched gets into bed, with in 5 mins my little girl comes in with stomach pains.... to cut a long story short Ive been up all night with my daughter with sickness & diarea.. Im now in work falling asleep on my feet. :yawn: :sleeping:


----------



## Ash1981

Good morning my fellow welsh dragons and dragon-ettes

I'm thinking of getting a dragon incorporated in to my sleeve

What you think?

Black and shade only though


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all... I feel like sh!t
> 
> went out for a couple of shandys last night with my mate, it was literally shandys as I was driving. on way home we stopped for a kebab.... well I had mixed meat and chips with garlic & mint sauce and some salad of course..
> 
> Anyway got home about 11.30, watched gets into bed, with in 5 mins my little girl comes in with stomach pains.... to cut a long story short Ive been up all night with my daughter with sickness & diarea.. Im now in work falling asleep on my feet. :yawn: :sleeping:


Aww how is she today jay? Very hard when they're ill. If it makes u feel better I got into bed at 4am and ive been awake since half 7


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Aww how is she today jay? Very hard when they're ill. If it makes u feel better I got into bed at 4am and ive been awake since half 7


not sure.. im at work now.. I will phone in a bit to see how she is. Dont want to phone yet incase she is sleeping


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all... I feel like sh!t
> 
> went out for a couple of shandys last night with my mate, it was literally shandys as I was driving. on way home we stopped for a kebab.... well I had mixed meat and chips with garlic & mint sauce and some salad of course..
> 
> Anyway got home about 11.30, watched gets into bed, with in 5 mins my little girl comes in with stomach pains.... to cut a long story short Ive been up all night with my daughter with sickness & diarea.. Im now in work falling asleep on my feet. :yawn: :sleeping:


o dear sorry to hear that....I had a great sleep


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I am tired. I am grumpy. Some dik slapped my ass. I have a headache and I want to go home


woops bet that didn't end well


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning muckers


Morning mofo


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> woops bet that didn't end well


I got him chucked out, he had just paid me 60quid for a 15 minute dance aswell and only got 2 minutes of it. Effing fkkddshkhgddhjkhfdd


----------



## Ash1981

That must be boring dancing to the same mongrel for 15 mins


----------



## Jay.32

ash1981 said:


> That must be boring dancing to the same mongrel for 15 mins


thanks ash... it was me :angry:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I am tired. I am grumpy. Some dik slapped my ass. I have a headache and I want to go home


legend


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> thanks ash... it was me :angry:


why just a slap mate?...id atleast try to slip a digit if i was gonna get thrown out over it


----------



## dipdabs

ash1981 said:


> That must be boring dancing to the same mongrel for 15 mins


Well I'm actually very rarely in there for 15minutes... 10 minutes at the most. They're drunk they don't know


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I'm actually very rarely in there for 15minutes... 10 minutes at the most. They're drunk they don't know


I want my money back :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I want my money back :cursing:


Yh. That line never works lol


----------



## Ash1981

Jay.32 said:


> thanks ash... it was me :angry:


I new you were gonna say that lol

I could of put my chicken and rice on it


----------



## Guest

Sounds like your little un got that norovirus thingy Jay, hope she's better soon.

Turns out also there is a lot of glandular fever doing the rounds , but I always thought it wasn't contagious.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Sounds like your little un got that norovirus thingy Jay, hope she's better soon.
> 
> Turns out also there is a lot of glandular fever doing the rounds , but I always thought it wasn't contagious.


My misses mother has got the baby today.. my misses is a school teacher.. and she said she had 4 kids in school being sick with the same bug mate..


----------



## Guest

Sounds like the norovirus alright, it goes around like wildfire and it's just a sickness and squits bug.

Bloody horrible it is aye.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Sounds like the norovirus alright, it goes around like wildfire and it's just a sickness and squits bug.
> 
> Bloody horrible it is aye.


its worse watching them, and feeling helpless coz theres nothing you can do for them..

My mother inlaw just said she is feelin a bit better now, so hopefully we will all get some sleep tonight


----------



## Guest

Yeah it's normally in n out the system in 24hours.


----------



## Dai Jones

Have a good weekend TT


----------



## dipdabs

And u dai. Ive sorted that make friend out for u btw, he's well up for it


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> And u dai. Ive sorted that make friend out for u btw, he's well up for it


Wtf you on about


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Wtf you on about


Don't play daft dai, u know


----------



## Tommy10

Morning the people's of mumbles  I got up at 6 .. F knows Y !!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Morning the people's of mumbles  I got up at 6 .. F knows Y !!!


Same here my boy is at his nans and we're still up early :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't play daft dai, u know


No i don't....tease


----------



## Patsy

Missed the friday "TT weigh in" so here's a pic of my current condition, havent trained all week ate chip shop food nearly everyday and had two nights out on the beer... I can feel my abs slipping away


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Missed the friday "TT weigh in" so here's a pic of my current condition, havent trained all week ate chip shop food nearly everyday and had two nights out on the beer... I can feel my abs slipping away
> 
> View attachment 101929


Lol, mine too, Ive got a little pouch now where there was once abs :crying: Can still see outline of upper abs though, but fading fast! :laugh:

Anyway, Happy Saturday Team Taffy, ENJOY!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Missed the friday "TT weigh in" so here's a pic of my current condition, havent trained all week ate chip shop food nearly everyday and had two nights out on the beer... I can feel my abs slipping away
> 
> View attachment 101929


Beer??!!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Missed the friday "TT weigh in" so here's a pic of my current condition, havent trained all week ate chip shop food nearly everyday and had two nights out on the beer... I can feel my abs slipping away
> 
> View attachment 101929


Still look sexy to me pat <3


----------



## marc_muscle

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning, Team Taffy members and visitors...
> 
> The weekend is here.... I hope you all have a good'n


 @Jay.32 I'm new here mate, just though i'd say hello

Marc


----------



## dipdabs

I missed it too I posted this in my journal yesterday to show glutes progress any arms are looking much better and bigger


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Lol, mine too, Ive got a little pouch now where there was once abs :crying: Can still see outline of upper abs though, but fading fast! :laugh:
> 
> Anyway, Happy Saturday Team Taffy, ENJOY!!! :thumb:


I know its so fast how they dissapear aint it keeks!!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Beer??!!!!!!


Yes mate and the rugbys on in Cardiff today so in for a penny and all :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Yes mate and the rugbys on in Cardiff today so in for a penny and all :lol:


This rugby better be good I swear and if Wales don't win I'm gona sue the whole team for the amount of money they are making me lose!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> I know its so fast how they dissapear aint it keeks!!


I know, months to get the perfect balance of abs and muslce, days to start to dissappear! :no:

If we pic whoring, no new pics from me but was looking at my comp pics last night and found some of the morning of the NAC show, abs dont show as well on these pics as they actually looked but makes me feel better looking at em now when I look down at my little growing pouch that Ive got going on at the moment!


----------



## Guest

Well rugby went about as well as I thought, but they did play a lot better 

I think we are seeing the end of a few players for a while, Mr Priestland. Time to give my boy Tovey a chance.

Anyway, rugby rant over, i'm laughing at Danny John Jules (Cat from Red Dwarf) having a go at the strictly judges on twitter lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Missed the friday "TT weigh in" so here's a pic of my current condition, havent trained all week ate chip shop food nearly everyday and had two nights out on the beer... I can feel my abs slipping away
> 
> View attachment 101929


Sh!t forgot all about Friday pic day!!

Here's my current status at this time then PMSL


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> Sh!t forgot all about Friday pic day!!
> 
> Here's my current status at this time then PMSL


Von u would so get it


----------



## Tommy10

lean much lol


----------



## dipdabs

Where is everyone today?


----------



## worldstrongest




----------



## Guest

worldstrongest said:


> View attachment 102113


Well that's never been done before. Well done.


----------



## Patsy

worldstrongest said:


> View attachment 102113


*Yawn, very productive input to the thread there mate, thank you


----------



## worldstrongest

Cheer up you miserable b****rd


----------



## Guest

worldstrongest said:


> Cheer up you miserable b****rd


I think you'll find we are all quite jovial around here.

And when Flinty posts a sheep pic, I find it quite amusing, he at least puts some thought into it.

Not the 1st sheep in heels pic on the net.


----------



## worldstrongest

WOW you lot are a bit bitchy!!!???


----------



## dipdabs

worldstrongest said:


> WOW you lot are a bit bitchy!!!???


Or perhaps ur a little sensitive...


----------



## worldstrongest

now who's boring.....YAWN. Stop replying with quotes!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Or perhaps ur a little boring now fcuk off...


Fixed


----------



## Guest

worldstrongest said:


> now who's boring.....YAWN. Stop replying with quotes!


----------



## dipdabs

How's everyone's weekend been?

I got in about 6am this morning. Work was mad busy and full of idiots. People kicking off and being carried out left right and centre. Came down with a virus at the end of the night so been suffering bad all day. Anyone want to come look after me?


----------



## Guest

It's been OK, watched all the rugby yesterday, then the grand prix today, gonna shave my head then have a hot bath, see if that shifts this cough a bit (The bath not the head shaving lol)

Back in the gym tomorrow though, cannot wait.


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> How's everyone's weekend been?
> 
> I got in about 6am this morning. Work was mad busy and full of idiots. People kicking off and being carried out left right and centre. Came down with a virus at the end of the night so been suffering bad all day. Anyone want to come look after me?


Town was mad busy wasnt it Kay! I didnt enjoy it one bit and was a bit off myself lastnight, bit hungover today and had to work 

Btw pm scoobster im sure he will take good care of ya pmsl :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Town was mad busy wasnt it Kay! I didnt enjoy it one bit and was a bit off myself lastnight, bit hungover today and had to work
> 
> Btw pm scoobster im sure he will take good care of ya pmsl :lol:


Yh I've never seen the club so busy. Nobody made the money we were told we were going to make tho, I still done alright but was very hard dealing with such c0cks. I was lucky in the end and got to stay with one group of guys who were alright. I had one guy fall ontop of me really hurt my leg the fat [email protected] Everyone's breath stunk aswell! Was nice seeing my manager on the floor tho , I'm not his biggest fan 

Where did u go pat? U drinking again now? Take it just now and again. How's the hangover now?


----------



## Keeks

Not bad weekend, went out last night, first night out in 8 months!!!! Had a few drinks, didnt get too drunk but had 2 bags of scampi fries mg: and old pizza when I got home mg: was ace!

Then errands, food shopping and gym today, and family stuff. Seen my brothers new house, him and his girlf been doing it up for the last few months and theyve just moved in, but already having trouble with the neighbours, they're being kn0bs about parking so my brother is well stressed and worn out, feel sorry for him, he wasnt himself, really down and thats not like him made me sad! :sad:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Not bad weekend, went out last night, first night out in 8 months!!!! Had a few drinks, didnt get too drunk but had 2 bags of scampi fries mg: and old pizza when I got home mg: was ace!
> 
> Then errands, food shopping and gym today, and family stuff. Seen my brothers new house, him and his girlf been doing it up for the last few months and theyve just moved in, but already having trouble with the neighbours, they're being kn0bs about parking so my brother is well stressed and worn out, feel sorry for him, he wasnt himself, really down and thats not like him made me sad! :sad:


 :thumb:

Scampi fries


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Scampi fries


They've been one of my cravings and when I saw them last night, I got so exited, the bar bloke was pi$$$ing himself, but I didnt care, they sold scampi fries!  And they were ace!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Evening [email protected]! Tommy you'd get it too mate  x


----------



## Patsy

Oh that dont sound too good kay

Went tiger tiger then lloyds bar and varsity, henrys bar and rest was a blur lol

Still off the beer just socialising a bit more now but not as much as i used to


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Oh that dont sound too good kay
> 
> Went tiger tiger then lloyds bar and varsity, henrys bar and rest was a blur lol
> 
> Still off the beer just socialising a bit more now but not as much as i used to


Ah all the places full of the most idiots then lol.

That's good pat it's good to get out and enjoy a drink occasionally 

I'm going out in a couple weeks. Can't wait to have a Saturday off!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning *T*i*T*s


----------



## Dai Jones

Bora da


----------



## dipdabs

Anyone else here with kids ever experience them waking up convinced there are spiders in their bed?

It's obviously dreaming that does it but jacks done it twice now. He wakes up screaming like he's being hurt shouting about spiders being in his bed and to get them off him. It's really quite scary!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyone else here with kids ever experience them waking up convinced there are spiders in their bed?
> 
> It's obviously dreaming that does it but jacks done it twice now. He wakes up screaming like he's being hurt shouting about spiders being in his bed and to get them off him. It's really quite scary!


Yeh my boys has too


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh my boys has too


Does it scare the sh1t out of u too? It's horrible! I'm sure most people are born naturally scared of the fukin horrible things!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Does it scare the sh1t out of u too? It's horrible! I'm sure most people are born naturally scared of the fukin horrible things!


No I just stayed in bed let his mum deal with him  but the next morning we did actually find a spider in his bed mg:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> No I just stayed in bed let his mum deal with him  but the next morning we did actually find a spider in his bed mg:


Men..

Well he wasn't dreaming then was he lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Men..
> 
> Well he wasn't dreaming then was he lol


he has had the dream so don't start


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyone else here with kids ever experience them waking up convinced there are spiders in their bed?
> 
> It's obviously dreaming that does it but jacks done it twice now. He wakes up screaming like he's being hurt shouting about spiders being in his bed and to get them off him. It's really quite scary!


im sure uv got cameras in my house! my oldest did this 2 days last week....but it wasnt a load of spiders, apperently it was a "the spider monster" lol, i got a roaring at for watching spiderman with them. but she was seriously petrified to go back in her room!...wee shame


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> im sure uv got cameras in my house! my oldest did this 2 days last week....but it wasnt a load of spiders, apperently it was a "the spider monster" lol, i got a roaring at for watching spiderman with them. but she was seriously petrified to go back in her room!...wee shame


Yeah jack was too he was literally clinging on to me sobbing begging to sleep in my bed. Mad eh!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah jack was too he was literally clinging on to me sobbing begging to sleep in my bed. Mad eh!


i just threw mine back in and said "stop acting like a baby!" tough love 

then she started shoting at me (my daughter) lol, so i put tom & jerry on to settle her nerves and she was out within seconds


----------



## Guest

Fking spiders ! Cause more trouble than they are worth ! Although they are good at keeping flies under control.


----------



## dipdabs

Just done jacks letter to father Christmas. Kid don't want much!

 lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

"mummy says im naughty and ament getting any presents" LMFAO

ill swap ya lists


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> "mummy says im naughty and ament getting any presents" LMFAO
> 
> ill swap ya lists


It actually says if he is naughty he won't get any the camera cut a bit off. He was actually being a sh1t the whole Time i was writing it for him lol


----------



## dipdabs

U know u can actually send this away to royal mail and they send a card back! Good innit!


----------



## dipdabs

Ah and today he showed me up good and proper. Nipped into Wilkinsons and outside there was a skag head being searched and arrested by about 7 coppers. Jacks stood there face against the WIndow being Nosey and what did he shout as they pulled drugs from his trousers 'that's my daddy they are putting in the police van that's my daddy' even when I was Saying dont be so silly no its not he's going 'it is it is mummy'.

He is a strange one at times!


----------



## Guest

When we had a coal fire my mother said I could write a letter to santa, so I did, she'd take it and say ok we'll send it to him later. Then a bit later she'd get the letter, and put it on the end of the poker, open the coal fire, then open the flue above it, and put the poker near it, you could see the letter get sucked up the chimmney and there would be a reply on the end. It was in a different ink, and was actually a reply to the letter, cos she'd read it earlier. They fooled me for years doing that ! lol Was mental.


----------



## Tommy10

Well I just had the scariest experience in the gym , doing a leg press and next thing my head felt like it was going to explode ! Was like I was being punched repeatedly , I got off the press and crouched to my knees screaming in pain this lasted for about 10 mins then I had to lie on a floor Matt for another 20 mins , was brought tea by the staff, my flatmate drove me home and I was lay sparked out for an hour , he made me call NHS 24 as he's convinced I had a mini stroke or fit , I'm waiting on my doctor calling , feel drained and had a head ache since .... Weird !!


----------



## Patsy

Used to love it when i was a kid and santa used to visit, still remember him cwtching up behind me in bed every xmas eve :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Well I just had the scariest experience in the gym , doing a leg press and next thing my head felt like it was going to explode ! Was like I was being punched repeatedly , I got off the press and crouched to my knees screaming in pain this lasted for about 10 mins then I had to lie on a floor Matt for another 20 mins , was brought tea by the staff, my flatmate drove me home and I was lay sparked out for an hour , he made me call NHS 24 as he's convinced I had a mini stroke or fit , I'm waiting on my doctor calling , feel drained and had a head ache since .... Weird !!


Fcuking hell mate that dont sound too good, fcuk waiting for a dr get down the hospital right now! Make sure you keep us updated Tom mate, hope its all fine though fella


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Well I just had the scariest experience in the gym , doing a leg press and next thing my head felt like it was going to explode ! Was like I was being punched repeatedly , I got off the press and crouched to my knees screaming in pain this lasted for about 10 mins then I had to lie on a floor Matt for another 20 mins , was brought tea by the staff, my flatmate drove me home and I was lay sparked out for an hour , he made me call NHS 24 as he's convinced I had a mini stroke or fit , I'm waiting on my doctor calling , feel drained and had a head ache since .... Weird !!


Hope u find out what it is tommy! That sounds horrible! How are u feeling now?

I get head pumps in the gym all the time but nothing like that!


----------



## Tommy10

Feel totally drained like a zombie , taking solpadene for my head , the doctors calling me any minute


----------



## Guest

Don't sound like a stroke or a fit to me, you'd lose motor abilities with a stroke, and a fit you'd probably have lost conciousness.

But I wouldn't wanna guess would it could be either. The zombie feeling is probably the shock of it all coming out.


----------



## Keeks

Hope everythings ok Tommy!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all, quick update...

To cut a long story short.... my little girl was ill last friday with stomach bug as some of you know.. well saturday I also caught the bug. My little girl got worse and couldnt even hold a sip of water or medicine down. We had to take her in to hospital 11pm sat night with dehydration. She is home now feeling better.. Im also on the mend.. I couldnt eat anything sat or sunday, so yesterday when I started to feel better I ate every bit of junk food I could find (starving)

Im back at work today, so diet will be back in order.

Now Im going to catch up on what Ive missed..

x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I know, months to get the perfect balance of abs and muslce, days to start to dissappear! :no:
> 
> If we pic whoring, no new pics from me but was looking at my comp pics last night and found some of the morning of the NAC show, abs dont show as well on these pics as they actually looked but makes me feel better looking at em now when I look down at my little growing pouch that Ive got going on at the moment!
> 
> View attachment 101934
> View attachment 101935


wow how good does our Mascot look :thumbup1: x


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, quick update...
> 
> To cut a long story short.... my little girl was ill last friday with stomach bug as some of you know.. well saturday I also caught the bug. My little girl got worse and couldnt even hold a sip of water or medicine down. We had to take her in to hospital 11pm sat night with dehydration. She is home now feeling better.. Im also on the mend.. I couldnt eat anything sat or sunday, so yesterday when I started to feel better I ate every bit of junk food I could find (starving)
> 
> Im back at work today, so diet will be back in order.
> 
> Now Im going to catch up on what Ive missed..
> 
> x


Aww bless her Jay, its never good when the little'uns are sick is it, i have a 10 year old sister so its constant worry and evertime she is ill i just wish its me instead of her as you feel powerless 

Glad she is feeling better and wish you all the best, dont worry about here you never missed out on much... Apart from Kay and Scoobs are now an item :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Aww bless her Jay, its never good when the little'uns are sick is it, i have a 10 year old sister so its constant worry and evertime she is ill i just wish its me instead of her as you feel powerless
> 
> Glad she is feeling better and wish you all the best, dont worry about here you never missed out on much... Apart from Kay and Scoobs are now an item :whistling: :lol:


Cheers Pat..

haha kay & scoobs... do we have a TT WEDDING COMING UP?


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah and today he showed me up good and proper. Nipped into Wilkinsons and outside there was a skag head being searched and arrested by about 7 coppers. Jacks stood there face against the WIndow being Nosey and what did he shout as they pulled drugs from his trousers 'that's my daddy they are putting in the police van that's my daddy' even when I was Saying dont be so silly no its not he's going 'it is it is mummy'.
> 
> He is a strange one at times!


 mg: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, quick update...
> 
> To cut a long story short.... my little girl was ill last friday with stomach bug as some of you know.. well saturday I also caught the bug. My little girl got worse and couldnt even hold a sip of water or medicine down. We had to take her in to hospital 11pm sat night with dehydration. She is home now feeling better.. Im also on the mend.. I couldnt eat anything sat or sunday, so yesterday when I started to feel better I ate every bit of junk food I could find (starving)
> 
> Im back at work today, so diet will be back in order.
> 
> Now Im going to catch up on what Ive missed..
> 
> x


damn sorry to hear about the little one hate taking my kid to hospital been there quite a few times now


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Aww bless her Jay, its never good when the little'uns are sick is it, i have a 10 year old sister so its constant worry and evertime she is ill i just wish its me instead of her as you feel powerless
> 
> Glad she is feeling better and wish you all the best, dont worry about here you never missed out on much... Apart from Kay and Scoobs are now an item :whistling: :lol:


Fuk off pat lol

I joined POF last night scoobs has no chance


----------



## dipdabs

Glad u are both on the mend jay

I'm on my third day of being ill. I actually feel loads better than I did but my temperature still isn't right. Spent yesterday sweating and today I'm shivering again. Just a very bad back and stomach cramps left to get rid of, unfortunately my poor little soldier is off nursery again. He's looking very pale, says everything hurts and wouldn't eat his breakfast. When this one won't eat his breakfast u know something is going down. Checked his temperature and its sky high. So he's cwtched up watching marmaduke about to get pumped full of calpol awwww


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Glad u are both on the mend jay
> 
> I'm on my third day of being ill. I actually feel loads better than I did but my temperature still isn't right. Spent yesterday sweating and today I'm shivering again. Just a very bad back and stomach cramps left to get rid of, unfortunately my poor little soldier is off nursery again. He's looking very pale, says everything hurts and wouldn't eat his breakfast. When this one won't eat his breakfast u know something is going down. Checked his temperature and its sky high. So he's cwtched up watching marmaduke about to get pumped full of calpol awwww


Thanks Kay... keep giving him water even if he brings it back up..


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Kay... keep giving him water even if he brings it back up..


I don't think it's a stomach bug he's got. Think he's got the same virus I've had. I flipping hate winter!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't think it's a stomach bug he's got. Think he's got the same virus I've had. I flipping hate winter!


Hope he gets better soon.

I have a TT job for you starting on Saturday morning... so make sure you log in.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Hope he gets better soon.
> 
> I have a TT job for you starting on Saturday morning... so make sure you log in.


U can't say that and not say what it is!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> U can't say that and not say what it is!


All will be revealed on sat... I think you will enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

marc_muscle said:


> @Jay.32 I'm new here mate, just though i'd say hello
> 
> Marc


ALright fella


----------



## Guest

Did they say if it was that norovirus Jay ? Sorry to hear it got worse for ya little un.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Did they say if it was that norovirus Jay ? Sorry to hear it got worse for ya little un.


Yeah think it was something like that mate.. she still not 100% now.


----------



## Guest

Aw poor thing, she'll be ok in a few days though, once they get the bug dealt with , its just a case of the body rehydrating and getting strength up. It's going around like wildfire mate, my friends kids both got it in the last 2 days, and on her FB seems most of her friends kids got it too, and this is all over South Glam area.


----------



## Dai Jones

This bug was on the news this morning its UK wide now


----------



## Guest

Doesn't surprise me tbh, won't be long before they are reporting the pandemic of this virus thats around too. As that's reaching similar heights as well.


----------



## JANIKvonD

afternoon ya bunch o greetin faced infested cooonts


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> afternoon ya bunch o greetin faced infested cooonts


nice to see you to


----------



## Jay.32

4 weeks to crimbo mg:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> 4 weeks to crimbo mg:


I can't wait a week off work....I fcukin loves it I do


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> 4 weeks to crimbo mg:


i know!! fukin skint lol....fuk u christmas. cant wait for xmas dinner :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> i know!! fukin skint lol....fuk u christmas. cant wait for xmas dinner :drool:


yep :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> I can't wait a week off work....I fcukin loves it I do


im working in between 

*off-*

fri

sat

sun

mon

tues

wed

*on-*

thurs fri

*off-*

sat

sun

mon

tues

wed

*on-*

thurs

fri

*off-*

sat

sun

 hard life


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> yep :thumb:


i get 1 xmas day & another on boxing day 

6coursers mmmmm


----------



## dipdabs

Bah humbug


----------



## Dai Jones

So quiet in work i got time for a film


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Bah humbug


O dear


----------



## Tommy10

Home from hospital !!!


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> Home from hospital !!!


Yay! How ya feeling? And have they found out what it was? Hope you're on the mend anyway!


----------



## Tommy10

Jesus it's like A+E in this thread - hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## yannyboy

Tommy10 said:


> Home from hospital !!!


Is that why you haven't sent me any of them disgusting vids recently :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Are u ok tommy? What was it?


----------



## Guest

Tommy10 said:


> Jesus it's like A+E in this thread - hope everyone's ok xx


Why, who else ended up in hospital ?


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Why, who else ended up in hospital ?


my little girl


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> my little girl


Oh hell yeah of course.

I think I need to go n get my memory checked out.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Oh hell yeah of course.
> 
> I think I need to go n get my memory checked out.


getting old now mate.. you be going to funerals every week soon :lol:


----------



## Guest

Fking hope not, I hate them things.

EDIT : Ere, wait a minute, you are only 2 years younger than me ! ! ! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Fking hope not, I hate them things.
> 
> EDIT : Ere, wait a minute, you are only 2 years younger than me ! ! ! :lol:


sssshhhhh big mouth :lol:

Hows your training going now mate?


----------



## Guest

Better, managed my push day yesterday, and got legs tomorrow. Feel weak as fk but at least i'm doing it again. Got my flu jab booked for friday ! lol So my weekend gonna be pants.

I doubt you had time to get to the gym with all that gone on with ya fam ?


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Better, managed my push day yesterday, and got legs tomorrow. Feel weak as fk but at least i'm doing it again. Got my flu jab booked for friday ! lol So my weekend gonna be pants.
> 
> I doubt you had time to get to the gym with all that gone on with ya fam ?


Sat & sun was my planned rest days anyway, so I only missed monday.

Just need t get the food back into me now...


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning all..


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## dipdabs

Well I'm feeling lots better, jacks in school and I'm off to the gym soon


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarning, i feel sh!t cos i injected into a vein last night.....good times lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> moarning, i feel sh!t cos i injected into a vein last night.....good times lol


ouch... any damage???


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> ouch... any damage???


a 20min coughing fit followed by a tight chest (that i still have) & sore head. musta nicked a vein on the way in (i knew i was threw something i shouldnt have been)....inj went in fine, but as soon as i pulled it out it started. panic over tho....i hope


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> a 20min coughing fit followed by a tight chest (that i still have) & sore head. musta nicked a vein on the way in (i knew i was threw something i shouldnt have been)....inj went in fine, but as soon as i pulled it out it started. panic over tho....i hope


Sounds like tren cough mate but you can get it with other aas too


----------



## Patsy

Breakfast.... Cajun chicken with olive oil and god knows what else i found in the fridge :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Sounds like tren cough mate but you can get it with other aas too


there was tren in the mix to be fair, but the coughing fit was def gear into my bloodstream into my lungs  not nice


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Breakfast.... Cajun chicken with olive oil and god knows what else i found in the fridge :lol:
> 
> View attachment 102403


 :drool: :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Breakfast.... Cajun chicken with olive oil and god knows what else i found in the fridge :lol:
> 
> View attachment 102403


looks nice Pat


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Breakfast.... Cajun chicken with olive oil and god knows what else i found in the fridge :lol:
> 
> View attachment 102403


tht looks class


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> there was tren in the mix to be fair, but the coughing fit was def gear into my bloodstream into my lungs  not nice


Yeah it can be quite scary if you dont know whats going on, best to sip water when you feel it coming and try not to panic as it makes it worse


----------



## Patsy

Quick question....

Hows Tommy?

And wtf has Mal disapeared to lately?


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Quick question....
> 
> Hows Tommy?
> 
> And wtf has Mal disapeared to lately?


good point


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Yeah it can be quite scary if you dont know whats going on, best to sip water when you feel it coming and try not to panic as it makes it worse


honestly it was just constant for 20min lol, i didnt panic tbh but the shivers kept my up threw the night. a cold shower stopped the coughing


----------



## Patsy

If you use these on your chicken honest they taste like takeaways! its a god send when your dieting as chicken is so bland it puts me off


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> honestly it was just constant for 20min lol, i didnt panic tbh but the shivers kept my up threw the night. a cold shower stopped the coughing


Another reason why i dropped tren tbh mate


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> If you use these on your chicken honest they taste like takeaways! its a god send when your dieting as chicken is so bland it puts me off
> 
> View attachment 102404


will be buying these bad boys


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Another reason why i dropped tren tbh mate


only a week or 2 left then ill chill on low cruise dose for a bit, body is telling me its needing a break now i think as its just 1 crap feeling day to the next lol....slight gyno too just developed so gonna cool it for a bit


----------



## Jay.32

Just tucking into this, lean mince, sweet corn and 3 eggs


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Just tucking into this, lean mince, sweet corn and 3 eggs
> 
> View attachment 102405


It looks Like fishing bait lol


----------



## Jay.32

Tastes good though


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Tastes good though


u sure :blink:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> u sure :blink:


oh yea yummy.. the lean mince is cooked with onion and a little olive oil


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> only a week or 2 left then ill chill on low cruise dose for a bit, body is telling me its needing a break now i think as its just 1 crap feeling day to the next lol....slight gyno too just developed so gonna cool it for a bit


Mate you know what you just hit the nail on the head

Im fed up with feeling like sh!t and i am seriously thinking of giving aas up for good, i can still maintain my size with diet and other supps, sick of bp up and down and feeling moody and spots on shoulders are pishing me off

Will be honest i just dont want it anymore


----------



## Tommy10

ok so heres the story, after the episode in the gym, I heads to A+E, sees the nurse who took me straight through the back, had

bloods, heart monitior, they said i had a 1 in a 100 chance of a brain hemmorage, so i had a cat scan and was admitted, next morning

i had a lumber puncture, a huge needle in to the spine to capture fluid , that tells them if i had any fluid on the brain , got the all clear yesterday at 530, still got head aches, totall rest for 48hrs now, the doc said its prob been the pressure of me leg pressing that maybe caused a blood vessel to burst, gotta take it easy now.

very scary experience! I felt like i was being battered in the head for 10 mins


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> ok so heres the story, after the episode in the gym, I heads to A+E, sees the nurse who took me straight through the back, had
> 
> bloods, heart monitior, they said i had a 1 in a 100 chance of a brain hemmorage, so i had a cat scan and was admitted, next morning
> 
> i had a lumber puncture, a huge needle in to the spine to capture fluid , that tells them if i had any fluid on the brain , got the all clear yesterday at 530, still got head aches, totall rest for 48hrs now, the doc said its prob been the pressure of me leg pressing that maybe caused a blood vessel to burst, gotta take it easy now.
> 
> very scary experience! I felt like i was being battered in the head for 10 mins


now rest!!!!!!! get well soon mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> ok so heres the story, after the episode in the gym, I heads to A+E, sees the nurse who took me straight through the back, had
> 
> bloods, heart monitior, they said i had a 1 in a 100 chance of a brain hemmorage, so i had a cat scan and was admitted, next morning
> 
> i had a lumber puncture, a huge needle in to the spine to capture fluid , that tells them if i had any fluid on the brain , got the all clear yesterday at 530, still got head aches, totall rest for 48hrs now, the doc said its prob been the pressure of me leg pressing that maybe caused a blood vessel to burst, gotta take it easy now.
> 
> very scary experience! I felt like i was being battered in the head for 10 mins


ffs mate hope ur well soon! scary stuff


----------



## Guest

Unlucky Tommy, normally that kind of thing happens n ppl get nose bleeds, but to get it in your head is just unfortunate, but nothing to worry about  You'll be right as rain soon.

I thought my head was going to explode this morning to be fair, I think I over did the pre-workout, by the time I got in the gym I felt like going raving ! lol

Managed 130kg for reps on squats though, so my strength is coming back plus some.

I didn't do deadlifts this morning though, I reckon squats, calf raises, hams, and leg exts. was enough for 1st leg session since being ill. Don't wanna get over tired again.


----------



## Jay.32

Not long until the Team Taffy meet up in cardiff. end of Jan :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Not long until the Team Taffy meet up in cardiff. end of Jan :thumb:


so what we all thinking a meet up day or full weekend?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> so what we all thinking a meet up day or full weekend?


I think we will all be in a mess after one night lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I think we will all be in a mess after one night lol


yeh I didn't word that right did I yeh I ment crash for one night


----------



## JANIKvonD

what fuking TT meet?!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> what fuking TT meet?!


the one your not fckin coming to :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> what fuking TT meet?!


the one we didnt tell you about lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> the one your not fckin coming to :tongue:





Jay.32 said:


> the one we didnt tell you about lol


ahhh that 1......fair enough


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh that 1......fair enough


to be fair if we are all serious about a meet should there be one up north aswell?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> to be fair if we are all serious about a meet should there be one up north aswell?


personally id be more interested in a UKM meet,,,would be good to see some faces & sixe up against some cvnts :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> personally id be more interested in a UKM meet,,,would be good to see some faces & sixe up against some cvnts :laugh:


nothing ever happens to my knowledge when a Uk-m meet gets mentioned


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> nothing ever happens to my knowledge when a Uk-m meet gets mentioned


too many keyboard warriors with good lighting not want found out no doupt lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> too many keyboard warriors with good lighting not want found out no doupt lol


yep I'm one of them


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> yep I'm one of them


na ur lightings p!sh tbh  lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> na ur lightings p!sh tbh  lol


:laugh:


----------



## Guest

On a slightly bizarre note, I shaved my head earlier and I just saw it in the mirror, it's cut to fk !!!!!!! I look like i've had a lawnmower on my bonce !!! And I managed to miss my head completely and must have drawn the razor across the top of my left ear ! lol

I dunno wtf I was thinking.


----------



## Guest

Morning groovers  Lovely day out there all be it a bit cold


----------



## Keeks

Blinky flip........where's Team Taffy?!?!?! mg:

Hope everyones ok and recovering/well from all the recent blips! 

Nearly weekend and nearly XMAS!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!! Happy Thursday evening all! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning TT crew

As some of you may know, I have been training in my own gym for over a year now after converting my garage into a small Gym.. Im also fitting a new bathroom in my house. Im not doing this until after crimbo, but Ive already bought the new bathroom suite and tiles etc... and I now have to store it in my Gym..

So last night I joined Fitness 4less gym for 2 months until my bathroom is complete and I have my gym back.

It was strange training in a gym with lots of people again :lol:

It was hard work on cycle with loads of female creatures in there with tight Gym clothing on!!!! mg: My willy kept asking me what was going on? :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning TT crew
> 
> As some of you may know, I have been training in my own gym for over a year now after converting my garage into a small Gym.. Im also fitting a new bathroom in my house. Im not doing this until after crimbo, but Ive already bought the new bathroom suite and tiles etc... and I now have to store it in my Gym..
> 
> So last night I joined Fitness 4less gym for 2 months until my bathroom is complete and I have my gym back.
> 
> It was strange training in a gym with lots of people again :lol:
> 
> It was hard work on cycle with loads of female creatures in there with tight Gym clothing on!!!! mg: My willy kept asking me what was going on? :laugh:


lol you'll be extending your membership then do doupt?


----------



## Jay.32

where the fck is everyone????


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> where the fck is everyone????


i'm always around when ya need me


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> i'm always around when ya need me


I can always rely on you Dai...

Hows things mate?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I can always rely on you Dai...
> 
> Hows things mate?


  .....yeh good mate bad session last night has put my on a downer but need more food I recon, what new with you


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> .....yeh good mate bad session last night has put my on a downer but need more food I recon, what new with you


same old ..... dif day fella.

how fckin cold is it mg:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> same old ..... dif day fella.
> 
> how fckin cold is it mg:


yeh know that felling, yep walking the dogs in the morning ant that good anymore


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh know that felling, yep walking the dogs in the morning ant that good anymore


send the misses out with the dog in the winter :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> send the misses out with the dog in the winter :lol:


I bloody wish


----------



## dipdabs

Stop moaning u old fvckers


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Stop moaning u old fvckers


Hello Taffet... hows you today??


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Hello Taffet... hows you today??


Hanging out my ass I'm that tired. Nothing new lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I want you Hanging out my ass. Nothing new lol


Kay just pm me next time


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks for correcting it for me babe I duno how I got them words mixed up!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks for correcting it for me babe I duno how I got them words mixed up!


on my way


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite kay, hope ur keeping good son.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Stop moaning u old fvckers


Oi less of the old thank you


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite kay, hope ur keeping good son.


actually meant to write this in ur journal lol, ahwell.

what the rest o u cvnts eating for lunch?


----------



## Jay.32

Lean mince, potato and sweetcorn


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Lean mince, potato and sweetcorn


need some moisture in there lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> actually meant to write this in ur journal lol, ahwell.
> 
> what the rest o u cvnts eating for lunch?


two baked potatos, mince in spag bol sauce grated chesse on top


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> need some moisture in there lol


Think i might put a bit of gravy with it mmmmm


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> two baked potatos, mince in spag bol sauce grated chesse on top


sounds nice!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> sounds nice!!!


it was fookin stuffed now


----------



## Ser

Afternoon TT'ers, just a flying visit to say hi Hope everyone is recovering from all of the last few days illnesses, reading to catch up i thought for a minute i was in a hospital A+E!! mg:

Hope all you Welshies haven't been caught up in all this flooding business thats been all over the news...

Hope you are all well:bounce: Happy Friday, have a great weekend!


----------



## Dai Jones

Ser said:


> Afternoon TT'ers, just a flying visit to say hi Hope everyone is recovering from all of the last few days illnesses, reading to catch up i thought for a minute i was in a hospital A+E!! mg:
> 
> Hope all you Welshies haven't been caught up in all this flooding business thats been all over the news...
> 
> Hope you are all well:bounce: Happy Friday, have a great weekend!


ill yes flooding no, see ya


----------



## Guest

Jesus christ was cold walking to the gym this morning, well the walk turned into a jog just to keep warm !!! Thankfully the gym was nice n toasty.

Got my flu jab later on , so i'm gonna feel like sh!t after. Busy stuffing my face with tuna at the moment 

Hope everyone feeling good n got their groove on 

(I always thought being on PCT made you on a downer, not the other way around !!!)


----------



## Guest

Ser said:


> Afternoon TT'ers, just a flying visit to say hi Hope everyone is recovering from all of the last few days illnesses, reading to catch up i thought for a minute i was in a hospital A+E!! mg:
> 
> Hope all you Welshies haven't been caught up in all this flooding business thats been all over the news...
> 
> Hope you are all well:bounce: Happy Friday, have a great weekend!


How do Ser  Yeah all good here, hope all good with you too


----------



## JANIKvonD

im all good mate, only 3ml test/tren/mast into a vein....nothing to worry about :lol: hope ur well


----------



## dipdabs

I had mince asparagus and rice. Kinda like a bolognese but it was only chopped tomatoes and mushrooms added. Still tasty.

Il be so happy in around an hours time... Cos I will be sleeping 

@Ser how are u? Where on earth u been!?


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> im all good mate, only 3ml test/tren/mast into a vein....nothing to worry about :lol: hope ur well


Did you cough your guts up ? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Did you cough your guts up ? lol


yes  very much so


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> yes  very much so


Remember 1st time I did it. Thought I was dying ! lol No one told me about that ! lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Remember 1st time I did it. Thought I was dying ! lol No one told me about that ! lol


u train? :tongue: a cold shower helped a lot to stop it....will teach me not to aspirate lol


----------



## dipdabs

Omg I can't sleep :'-( first my phone kept ringing and then the baby upstairs screaming and now I feel mega tired but can I switch off. Arghhmjfddgjkgdebnhh


----------



## Guest

lol, get some earplugs !!!


----------



## dipdabs

Why would I go out to get earplugs when I'm trying to sleep and miss the time I could sleep anyway lol. I couldn't sleep knowing things were in my ears anyway. It's Wierd. And now I won't sleep cos I know I have to start getting ready at half 8 so I tell myself I gota fall asleep quick which makes it worse. Omg annoying myself!


----------



## Guest

Get two bits of bog roll and stuff them in your ears ! lol

Put the rugby on, Ospreys vs Cardiff ?

Shave your legs ready for tonight ?

Shave someone else's legs, just for the hell of it ?


----------



## dipdabs

Everythings shaved ready, even my hairs washed. Get naked and do my tan soon


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Everythings shaved ready, even my hairs washed. Get naked and do my tan soon


 :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Morning Team Taffy!!!  Happy December!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its nearly Xmas now!

Just had my first bacon butty for aggggggggggggggggggges and OMFG, forgot just how amazing they are. Want more now :drool:

Have a good day y'all! xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Morning Team Taffy!!!  Happy December!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its nearly Xmas now!
> 
> Just had my first bacon butty for aggggggggggggggggggges and OMFG, forgot just how amazing they are. Want more now :drool:
> 
> Have a good day y'all! xxx


Morning Daffy, merry xmas im just making myself a lean mince burger with fried onion and egg mmmmmm

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Daffy, merry xmas im just making myself a lean mince burger with fried onion and egg mmmmmm
> 
> x


Morning! Burger with egg??!? That sounds wrong, very wrong!

And also, catching up from yesterday......you got a talking willy mg: x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Morning! Burger with egg??!? That sounds wrong, very wrong!
> 
> And also, catching up from yesterday......you got a talking willy mg: x


I no its sounds wrong but I tried it the other day to add more protien and it was yummy..

Yes he talks!!! do you fancy a chat? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I no its sounds wrong but I tried it the other day to add more protien and it was yummy..
> 
> Yes he talks!!! do you fancy a chat? :lol:


No, still wrong. More protein = more quark, simples! 

Lol, only if he has something interesting to say.  x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> No, still wrong. More protein = more quark, simples!
> 
> Lol, only if he has something interesting to say.  x


Always got plenty to say to you boss 

x


----------



## JANIKvonD

well.....my boabs twitching again, cheers TT

and morning !!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Always got plenty to say to you boss
> 
> x


  Audio clip needed!  x


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> well.....my boabs twitching again, cheers TT
> 
> and morning !!


Morning! Does yours talk too?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Morning! Does yours talk too?


yeh, but he's a big headed cvnt so dont compliment him


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh, but he's a big headed cvnt so dont compliment him


:laugh: :lol: Blinky flip, a world full of talking tails! mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :laugh: :lol: Blinky flip, a world full of talking tails! mg:


haha....i thought talking n0bs were a common occurrence round these parts  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> haha....i thought talking n0bs were a common occurrence round these parts  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Wtf are you lot on about :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Wtf are you lot on about :lol:


if u had a boaby ud know....


----------



## yannyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> if u had a boaby ud know....


Only heard that word after I recently started seeing a girl from East Kilbride, lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> if u had a boaby ud know....


Don't start with me and boaby's


----------



## JANIKvonD

yannyboy said:


> Only heard that word after I recently started seeing a girl from East Kilbride, lol


hard or saft.......she's boaby daft lol


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> I had mince asparagus and rice. Kinda like a bolognese but it was only chopped tomatoes and mushrooms added. Still tasty.
> 
> Il be so happy in around an hours time... Cos I will be sleeping
> 
> @Ser how are u? Where on earth u been!?


You know how when you are on the way home and you need to pee...and you get to the front door and the need to pee suddenly becomes unbearable?

welllllllll...thats whats happening...but with my netsticks:rolleyes: Its as if the bloody things realise that broadband is getting installed next week and they have been a total cvnt by not connecting, or dropping connection EVERY fookin single time i try to change page...and i just run out of patience and give up:lol:


----------



## Ser

oh and good afternoon TTers Hope you are all having a great weekend so far


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ser said:


> oh and good afternoon TTers Hope you are all having a great weekend so far


alritey ser! 15 mins of work left then the good times start


----------



## Ser

Now????

Enjoy sweetie


----------



## Guest

Ello all  Cymru am byth. Last gasp saloon today for the lads.

Just got back from town, bloody packed, couldn't swing a cat. Did some shopping, got me some white tea + goji berry, lush


----------



## Guest

ah sh!t !!!!


----------



## lxm

Anyone in ?

am I allowed in ?

Im not trouble... honest! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just took them to see rise of the guardians.....must see if uv got kids like


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> Just took them to see rise of the guardians.....must see if uv got kids like


I'm gna take jack in a bit. Looked brilliant on the trailers!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm gna take jack in a bit. Looked brilliant on the trailers!


It's class. And I saw a trailer despicable me 2 lol


----------



## Jay.32

Evening boys and girls.... What you all upto?

I'm stuffed, just ate a nice ruby murry. Now sat infront of the box on my girls iPad


----------



## Tommy10

It's a white Christmas in Glasgow


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> It's a white Christmas in Glasgow
> View attachment 102856


aye its the same here mate  but rains starting to spitter now


----------



## Patsy

Morning all how is everyone? Havent been on much lately as i been busy but still managing to throw some solid sessions in the gym, still low dosing sust at 1ml pw and loving being able to maintain a semi decent physique with a semi decent diet, i would like to stay like i am now on an all year round maintanence as i look in good nic and look like i train, obviously id like to be leaner but thats a thing that comes with a few tweaks to my diet and will be done in the new year, here's a few pics of my current condition and i dont thinks its all that bad considering diet hasnt been spot on but i am enjoying taking a back seat and not worrying about everything, i look better than most people i stand next to and people ask me about training when i am out so i must be doing something right


----------



## Jay.32

Morning guys


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Morning all how is everyone? Havent been on much lately as i been busy but still managing to throw some solid sessions in the gym, still low dosing sust at 1ml pw and loving being able to maintain a semi decent physique with a semi decent diet, i would like to stay like i am now on an all year round maintanence as i look in good nic and look like i train, obviously id like to be leaner but thats a thing that comes with a few tweaks to my diet and will be done in the new year, here's a few pics of my current condition and i dont thinks its all that bad considering diet hasnt been spot on but i am enjoying taking a back seat and not worrying about everything, i look better than most people i stand next to and people ask me about training when i am out so i must be doing something right
> 
> View attachment 102857
> View attachment 102858


looking good Pat :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Well done Patsy


----------



## dipdabs

Jack woke me up this morning with a stocking filled with his toys and pretend food this morning PMSL


----------



## Tommy10

Pretty much says it all


----------



## Ser

Most of Scotland has at least a little snaw...here...rain:cursing:

Morning folks, have a great Monday!! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning guys


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Morning all how is everyone? Havent been on much lately as i been busy but still managing to throw some solid sessions in the gym, still low dosing sust at 1ml pw and loving being able to maintain a semi decent physique with a semi decent diet, i would like to stay like i am now on an all year round maintanence as i look in good nic and look like i train, obviously id like to be leaner but thats a thing that comes with a few tweaks to my diet and will be done in the new year, here's a few pics of my current condition and i dont thinks its all that bad considering diet hasnt been spot on but i am enjoying taking a back seat and not worrying about everything, i look better than most people i stand next to and people ask me about training when i am out so i must be doing something right
> 
> View attachment 102857
> View attachment 102858


looking good buddy. did we all forget friday pics again?!....not good enough TT


----------



## dipdabs

I posted a pic of my Xmas outfit for work in my journal think u missed it lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I posted a pic of my Xmas outfit for work in my journal think u missed it lol


i can't find it!


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> i can't find it!


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 102871


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 102871


looking hot kay. :wink:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I posted a pic of my Xmas outfit for work in my journal think u missed it lol


off too see. but why is it not posted in here?!?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 102871


oops neva mind. t!ts look quite big there tbf :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 102871


On the right of you in that pic... is it a tube of cream? or a vibrator??


----------



## Patsy

Oh well all i finished my 20mg of mt2 yesterday and now have lovely looking colour that i will maintain now by 1mg pw and see how much i need as i go on, was in the pub the otherday and the barmaid asked where have i been on holiday and my mate said "costa del sunbed and jabbing peptides in his gut the roidhead" lol thats mates for you hey! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> On the right of you in that pic... is it a tube of cream? or a vibrator??


And also where has it been and then more importantly can i have it for my collection? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Oh well all i finished my 20mg of mt2 yesterday and now have lovely looking colour that i will maintain now by 1mg pw and see how much i need as i go on, was in the pub the otherday and the barmaid asked where have i been on holiday and my mate said "costa del sunbed and jabbing peptides in his gut the roidhead" lol thats mates for you hey! :lol:
> View attachment 102878


:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

It's fake tan u dirty bvggers


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> It's fake tan u dirty bvggers


did it still fit :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> did it still fit :laugh:


Champagne bottle done nicely, even if it was horrible bollinger

This ones a bit better


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Champagne bottle done nicely, even if it was horrible bollinger
> 
> This ones a bit better
> 
> View attachment 102879


whos that lucky man in the changing room??????????


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Champagne bottle done nicely, even if it was horrible bollinger
> 
> This ones a bit better
> 
> View attachment 102879


pmsl look at the guy inspecting the Gstring/skirt combo


----------



## dipdabs

He's the one selling the Xmas outfits, him and his wife are dress makers. Unless its the manager or doormen u won't usually find a guy in there


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> He's the one selling the Xmas outfits, him and his wife are dress makers. Unless its the manager or doormen u won't usually find a guy in there


the doormen are allowed in?! *heads down to private eyes with my cv*


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> the doormen are allowed in?! *heads down to private eyes with my cv*


They see us naked all night anyway it's no big deal.

Oh there's a girl in work and I'm sure she fancies me no joke. She's probably a size 18. Biggest boobs I've seen in my life. But she started lickin my ass crack when I bent over the other night and keeps undoing my dress ties with her teeth, grabbing my boobs and also asked me for a kiss the other night. I'm a bit scared.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> They see us naked all night anyway it's no big deal.
> 
> Oh there's a girl in work and I'm sure she fancies me no joke. She's probably a size 18. Biggest boobs I've seen in my life. But she started lickin my ass crack when I bent over the other night and keeps undoing my dress ties with her teeth, grabbing my boobs and also asked me for a kiss the other night. I'm a bit scared.


ur doing this on purpose ya wee fuker!"!!.....but keep going  she sounds like my kinda girl


----------



## dipdabs

I've got a picture too of two girls bent over but obv can't put it on here that would b wrong lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I've got a picture too of two girls bent over but obv can't put it on here that would b wrong lol


get them in a PM now!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> ur doing this on purpose ya wee fuker!"!!.....but keep going  she sounds like my kinda girl


She's fukin crazy, asked me to go out for her bday on Saturday coming but there's no chance


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I've got a picture too of two girls bent over but obv can't put it on here that would b wrong lol


pm me.... I will be your best friend for ever xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> She's fukin crazy, asked me to go out for her bday on Saturday coming but there's no chance


deffo go!....take ur camera, better yet live stream it on watsapp


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> deffo go!....take ur camera, better yet live stream it on watsapp


I discovered tango last night. It's quite good lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I discovered tango last night. It's quite good lol


TANGO???


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I discovered tango last night. It's quite good lol


its a plan then! you'll go...we'll watch....wee yans happy....every1 wins


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> TANGO???


Look it up in the app store.

Free video calling


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> TANGO???


app for free video calls etc


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> its a plan then! you'll go...we'll watch....wee yans happy....every1 wins


iM GOING OUT WITH THEM.... TO LOOK AFTER THEM OF COURSE


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> its a plan then! you'll go...we'll watch....wee yans happy....every1 wins


Nah il b busy with a guy that night not a lezza


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> pm me.... I will be your best friend for ever xx


Ask yan lol


----------



## Guest

Oh my kingdom for a vicar ! The filth in this thread is quite obscene ! :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Ask yan lol


NO IM ASKING YOU :cursing: :drool:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> NO IM ASKING YOU :cursing: :drool:


Yan has it! Lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Yan has it! Lol


YAN :gun_bandana:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> They see us naked all night anyway it's no big deal.
> 
> Oh there's a girl in work and I'm sure she fancies me no joke. She's probably a size 18. Biggest boobs I've seen in my life. But she started lickin my ass crack when I bent over the other night and keeps undoing my dress ties with her teeth, grabbing my boobs and also asked me for a kiss the other night. I'm a bit scared.


Don't be scared :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> YAN :gun_bandana:


Yan!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> NO IM ASKING YOU :cursing: :drool:


  its a good um mate


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Don't be scared :drool:


She's a big girl!

When she said 'kiss' I pecked her on the cheek and she went in for the kill I was like what u going, she said 'getting a proper one' I was like fuk off Ul eat me ha


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> She's a big girl!
> 
> When she said 'kiss' I pecked her on the cheek and she went in for the kill I was like what u going, she said 'getting a proper one' I was like fuk off *Ul eat me* ha


I think that was probably her next move.


----------



## dipdabs

I honestly think she could date rape someone


----------



## JANIKvonD

enjoy lads


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> enjoy lads


Have u sent it em all? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I honestly think she could date rape someone


fuk we'v enough in comon already...whats her number?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> enjoy lads


???


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Have u sent it em all? Lol


just jay n dai because u said too?


----------



## Jay.32

i HAVENT HAD IT.... HURRY UP I GOT MY KNOB OUT READY :bounce:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk we'v enough in comon already...whats her number?


Oh hang on il just give u that too lol

I have actually got it and she keeps telling me to text her so she has mine but I know she will pressurise me to find out where I live


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh hang on il just give u that too lol
> 
> I have actually got it and she keeps telling me to text her so she has mine but I know she will pressurise me to find out where I live


give her my fukin number then!! ill video pump her to death


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> i HAVENT HAD IT.... HURRY UP I GOT MY KNOB OUT READY :bounce:


u had it yet?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> u had it yet?


NO :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

Oh I also forgot to tell u!

Ukm stalker was in the club again Saturday lol

Also have another stalker. Some of u guys must of seen Tracey beaker that programme on CBBC?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> enjoy lads


cheers, lovely @rses


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh I also forgot to tell u!
> 
> Ukm stalker was in the club again Saturday lol
> 
> Also have another stalker. Some of u guys must of seen Tracey beaker that programme on CBBC?


UKM stalker??


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh I also forgot to tell u!
> 
> Ukm stalker was in the club again Saturday lol
> 
> Also have another stalker. Some of u guys must of seen Tracey beaker that programme on CBBC?


what ukm stalker? who?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> UKM stalker??


A few weeks back a guy came in who recognised me from here. Apparently he has messaged me before trying to get my attention which I ignored.. He went for a dance then.

Came in Saturday but wouldn't go for a dance. I was winding him up mind, his mate says he don't shut up going on about me and thinks he loves me lol mwahahahaaaa


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> A few weeks back a guy came in who recognised me from here. Apparently he has messaged me before trying to get my attention which I ignored.. He went for a dance then.
> 
> Came in Saturday but wouldn't go for a dance. I was winding him up mind, his mate says he don't shut up going on about me and thinks he loves me lol mwahahahaaaa


so ur teasing the poor lads nob u mean....shame on u


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> A few weeks back a guy came in who recognised me from here. Apparently he has messaged me before trying to get my attention which I ignored.. He went for a dance then.
> 
> Came in Saturday but wouldn't go for a dance. I was winding him up mind, his mate says he don't shut up going on about me and thinks he loves me lol mwahahahaaaa


sounds like scoobs


----------



## JANIKvonD

kay go post a vid of u speaking so i know that ur accents like


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> so ur teasing the poor lads nob u mean....shame on u


It's his own fault! He watches me all round the club constantly so course I wind him up

This other guy comes in every night I work hell bent he's gna get a date. Every effing night!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> kay go post a vid of u speaking so i know that ur accents like


Why? Lol

I sound a bit English that's all lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> kay go post a vid of u speaking so i know that ur accents like


you pervert :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Why? Lol
> 
> I sound a bit English that's all lol





Jay.32 said:


> you pervert :lol:


 :lol: its not the worst thing iv asked for tbf


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: its not the worst thing iv asked for tbf


Tango? Lol


----------



## Jay.32

Nice pic it was:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Tango? Lol


mon then ?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> mon then ?


Eh?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Eh?


c"*mon then*", never mind. i was gonna say earlier that any english lassies iv met or pumped, have a slight dottled 'aura' about them....and they have no fuking clue wtf im saying to them :lol:


----------



## Guest

That's for all the overheating males in here !!!!!!! Calm down , you'll go blind.


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> That's for all the overheating males in here !!!!!!! Calm down , you'll go blind.


big wet bucket?.......ur just making it worse ya cvnt


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all TT:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning troops


----------



## Tommy10

Hi all crisp day in Glasgow !! Gym at 1030 turn on a 1230-9 - let's go >>>


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning guys


----------



## Patsy

Hungover


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Hungover


I thought you gave up the alcohol lol:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Hungover


great feeling isn't it :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

I only had a few jd and diet cokes though, i cant understand how my tolerance to alcohol has gone to pish :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I only had a few jd and diet cokes though, i cant understand how my tolerance to alcohol has gone to pish :lol:


i like jd's but the bl00dy stuff gives me heart burn now :cursing:


----------



## Ser

Morning folks

Patsy, the less you drink the worse you suffer ime. Since i cut back, the hangovers i have experienced have made me not want to drink at all....get some pain killers into you and plenty of water...and either a fry up or a kfc(always works for me)

Anyways, hope you all have a great day:bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Ser said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Patsy, the less you drink the worse you suffer ime. Since i cut back, the hangovers i have experienced have made me not want to drink at all....get some pain killers into you and plenty of water...and either a fry up or a kfc(always works for me)
> 
> Anyways, hope you all have a great day:bounce:


thanks Ser i want a fry up now


----------



## Ser

no problem babe

Make me one whilst you are at it:tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> I only had a few jd and diet cokes though, i cant understand how my tolerance to alcohol has gone to pish :lol:


not enough drugs consumed


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ser said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Patsy, the less you drink the worse you suffer ime. Since i cut back, the hangovers i have experienced have made me not want to drink at all....get some pain killers into you and plenty of water...and either a fry up or a kfc(always works for me)
> 
> Anyways, hope you all have a great day:bounce:


def a kfc for the hangover.....its there pepsi that works the magic for me !


----------



## Guest

What a nice day out there, blue sky and freezing cold..... Can't have it all I guess.

Going to take the mutt for a nice walk soon, get some lunch, come back and spend my afternoon hitting a cow's 4rse with a banjo


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> What a nice day out there, blue sky and freezing cold..... Can't have it all I guess.
> 
> Going to take the mutt for a nice walk soon, get some lunch, come back and spend my afternoon hitting a cow's 4rse with a banjo


its snowing again here


----------



## Guest

Is it settling ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:
 

> Is it settling ?


na ground is damp now cos its on/off....theres still about an inch on the pavements etc from yest thats turned to thick ice!


----------



## Guest

Tell you what, I will never forget the mental snow we had 3 years ago, cos my father was in hospital having a massive heart op and I had to drive from the other side of Bridgend to Morriston everyday. Snow hit on the thursday after he had the op, never driven so carefully in my life, it was insane. They didnt even try to treat the roads between Llaeston and Pyle. Fkrs......


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Tell you what, I will never forget the mental snow we had 3 years ago, cos my father was in hospital having a massive heart op and I had to drive from the other side of Bridgend to Morriston everyday. Snow hit on the thursday after he had the op, never driven so carefully in my life, it was insane. They didnt even try to treat the roads between Llaeston and Pyle. Fkrs......


u mean 2 years ago?


----------



## Guest

2 or 3 years ago, when we had mad snow here.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> 2 or 3 years ago, when we had mad snow here.


Hows it going monkey nuts?


----------



## Guest

All good mate, you ?


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> All good mate, you ?


Bit of a stressful day mate... but I will release the tention in the gym tonight. :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Bit of a stressful day mate... but I will release the tention in the gym tonight. :thumbup1:


i honestly cant be fuked with the gym tonight!.....bud id better put that 2ml 1rip to good use lol


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Bit of a stressful day mate... but I will release the tention in the gym tonight. :thumbup1:


Yeah, always the best way. Day off for me today, legs tomorrow, last week of PCT too so will be back to complete normal next week.


----------



## dipdabs

I feel like giving up training and dieting and everything today. I'm starting to wonder why I bother with it all tbh


----------



## Matt 1

Kaywoodham said:


> I feel like giving up training and dieting and everything today. I'm starting to wonder why I bother with it all tbh


because by not giving up its makes you stronger physically and mentally and sets you one step further away from the many thousands of unsuccesful people out their who are living a life of self-pity, low confidence and regret


----------



## dipdabs

Matt 1 said:


> because by not giving up its makes you stronger physically and mentally and sets you one step further away from the many thousands of unsuccesful people out their who are living a life of self-pity, low confidence and regret


I'm unsuccessful anyway and carrying on means I fail at it more lol I can't b assed with it I don't even enjoy it anymore cos ive constantly got to go at a time I don't want to go, or want to go and don't have time. Just no point whatsoever. I stress I don't get time to do the one thing I enjoy, if I don't do it I ain't got to stress about it


----------



## Matt 1

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm unsuccessful anyway and carrying on means I fail at it more lol I can't b assed with it I don't even enjoy it anymore cos ive constantly got to go at a time I don't want to go, or want to go and don't have time. Just no point whatsoever. I stress I don't get time to do the one thing I enjoy, if I don't do it I ain't got to stress about it


you're currently succesful because you KEEP going

you say you wouldn't stress about the gym, if there was no gym to stress about.. fair comment

but ask yourself, what would stress you out more.. having to think about the gym, or the potential negative side effects of not gyming, weight gain is more than possible if you give up on gym and diet, then you're clothes wont start to fit, your confidence will drop..

you need to weight it up

gym doesnt need to be all or nothing, its a balance, we're not robots, I think you possibly just dont have the balance right yet, how long have you been training for>


----------



## dipdabs

Least I'd get my boobs back any my stretch marks not as noticeable lol

Umm 10 months. I don't think I'm gna get a balance to be honest if I keep trying to do it all, I gota give something up


----------



## Guest

If you gave up looking after yourself I don't think you'd be in your current job long Kay.

It cannot be easy running a house, looking after a little one, working nights, AND trying to get super fit, but think of it this way, you save money in dieting, you have more energy from training to do day to day things, and you do it because the better you look, the more you earn, correct, and with that aside, doesn't it make you feel good inside to be in shape ?

End of the day, you sound like you've hit a training slump, and it just takes more effort to get through it. Everybody, and I mean everybody gets them, you'll question everything, want to stop, but it's just your mind saying "The easy way is always less stressful" but it's not. If you lost your physique, you'd feel 10 times worse.

So take a deep breath, and just try to remember why you train.

Sounds to me like you are in dire need of a fking good night out with your friends, in a fun an chilled out enviroment where you can really let your hair down.


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> If you gave up looking after yourself I don't think you'd be in your current job long Kay.
> 
> It cannot be easy running a house, looking after a little one, working nights, AND trying to get super fit, but think of it this way, you save money in dieting, you have more energy from training to do day to day things, and you do it because the better you look, the more you earn, correct, and with that aside, doesn't it make you feel good inside to be in shape ?
> 
> End of the day, you sound like you've hit a training slump, and it just takes more effort to get through it. Everybody, and I mean everybody gets them, you'll question everything, want to stop, but it's just your mind saying "The easy way is always less stressful" but it's not. If you lost your physique, you'd feel 10 times worse.
> 
> So take a deep breath, and just try to remember why you train.
> 
> Sounds to me like you are in dire need of a fking good night out with your friends, in a fun an chilled out enviroment where you can really let your hair down.


U don't have to be in good shape to be a stripper, u really need to visit a club lol.

I prob won't give up I'm just having a bad couple days. Thanks for the support.

The other feelings training causes when u don't do it like the guilt, thinking u look sh1t etc really starts to grind on me. If I had more time id be fine. I use to think ah when jack starts nursery it will be easy but it's not when life in general comes into play and u got 2 hours 4 days a week to get anything done. I've just been exhausted the last two days so I've been lazy as fuk but prob could of made it to the gym in the evening but I can't obv. I do enjoy training but not like how I'm having to do it at the minute.

I might pack in dancing. When the money is good yeah it's good but when it's bad it's bad. The organising babysitters and paying for them plus the sleep deprivation and everything else that comes with it is so hard to deal with when you aren't even coming home with money to make up for it. It's a dying scene.

Feeling really skinny fat and not very lean at all, I think it's in my head tbh.

I think Xmas coming is just starting to get to me along with money and stuff getting me down. Xmas is a lonely ass time and I know during the holidays I can kiss the gym goodbye yet again anyway.


----------



## Patsy

Ser said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Patsy, the less you drink the worse you suffer ime. Since i cut back, the hangovers i have experienced have made me not want to drink at all....get some pain killers into you and plenty of water...and either a fry up or a kfc(always works for me)
> 
> Anyways, hope you all have a great day:bounce:


Yeah i agree Ser, i have been off all day and didnt even get to the gym, only had about 4 drinks too!

So whats up here this evening i have heard its all going off in gen con lol?!!

Im sat here eating a cadburys choc pudding and a cuppacino, so cosy


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> U don't have to be in good shape to be a stripper, u really need to visit a club lol.
> 
> I prob won't give up I'm just having a bad couple days. Thanks for the support.
> 
> The other feelings training causes when u don't do it like the guilt, thinking u look sh1t etc really starts to grind on me. If I had more time id be fine. I use to think ah when jack starts nursery it will be easy but it's not when life in general comes into play and u got 2 hours 4 days a week to get anything done. I've just been exhausted the last two days so I've been lazy as fuk but prob could of made it to the gym in the evening but I can't obv. I do enjoy training but not like how I'm having to do it at the minute.
> 
> I might pack in dancing. When the money is good yeah it's good but when it's bad it's bad. The organising babysitters and paying for them plus the sleep deprivation and everything else that comes with it is so hard to deal with when you aren't even coming home with money to make up for it. It's a dying scene.
> 
> Feeling really skinny fat and not very lean at all, I think it's in my head tbh.
> 
> I think Xmas coming is just starting to get to me along with money and stuff getting me down. Xmas is a lonely ass time and I know during the holidays I can kiss the gym goodbye yet again anyway.


Are you not going to your families for Xmas ? If dancing is doing your head in, then maybe time to start looking for something else while you still doing it.

And i'll pass on visiting one to asses the conditioning of the dancers ! They'd not allow my clipboard and tape measure in with me.


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> Are you not going to your families for Xmas ? If dancing is doing your head in, then maybe time to start looking for something else while you still doing it.
> 
> And i'll pass on visiting one to asses the conditioning of the dancers ! They'd not allow my clipboard and tape measure in with me.


No I'm staying at home. I went to my dads last year and they had friends there so I got completely blanked, or taken the p1ss out of as I'm just 'Steves daughter'. Jack was a nightmare and a grumpy tired bvgger all day and it was just constantly commented on about his tantrums and behaviour when I was trying my hardest. So staying home.


----------



## Guest

Oh, that ain't good. Families can be a nightmare. Anyway, i'm sure you got a lot planned with ya little 'un.  Xmas all about those ya care about the most  And kids only get to enjoy it while they young, so gotta make it uber just for them


----------



## Patsy

Kay is your journal been locked??


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Kay is your journal been locked??


Yeah I had it locked this afternoon til I know what I'm doing


----------



## Keeks

Evening all!

Sorry to hear some peeps are ill/feeling sh1tty!

Patsy - hangovers, drink shed loads of water and bananas or just pottasium tabs if you have any, can help take the edge off it!

Kay - Try not to stress to much about things, cos once you start stressing, you stress even more about things. At the end of the day, you've got to enjoy it, and if its casuing loads of stress, just take a step back, still train when you can but dont panic if you dont.


----------



## Patsy

@Keeks dont worry about me i am an expert im hangovers lol!

Kay listen to keeks she speaks sense, i have taken a step back and adopted a "fcuk it" attitude and you know what.. I am progressing more and getting leaner as i am not worrying about every single thing and thats when my diet goes to pot, seriously since ive relaxed, things in the gym are so much more easier, my recent pics says it all and tbh kay.. You dont look at all bad in your pics, you are in better nic than most girls so you should be proud hey! Your doing something right


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> @Keeks dont worry about me i am an expert im hangovers lol!
> 
> Kay listen to keeks she speaks sense, i have taken a step back and adopted a "fcuk it" attitude and you know what.. I am progressing more and getting leaner as i am not worrying about every single thing and thats when my diet goes to pot, seriously since ive relaxed, things in the gym are so much more easier, my recent pics says it all and tbh kay.. You dont look at all bad in your pics, you are in better nic than most girls so you should be proud hey! Your doing something right


 

Yep, sometimes that fook it attitude is whats needed...when you're stressed your body seems to know and doesnt respond/change as much as it should, and as soon as you relax/chill/take a step back, then your body will start to respond again. I tell you, the body is so clever at times! Just try not to put pressure on yourself, do what you can manage and do what you want to do.


----------



## dipdabs

I just feel like a let down. Too much sh1t going on in my head with Xmas coming I think ontop of being plain exhausted. No1 to ask for help and I could really do with it at the minute, I'm not even the type of person to usually admit that either. Sh1te!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I just feel like a let down. Too much sh1t going on in my head with Xmas coming I think ontop of being plain exhausted. No1 to ask for help and I could really do with it at the minute, I'm not even the type of person to usually admit that either. Sh1te!


well stop thinking like that misses.. your not alone, you got us lot!!! here for you.

Dont bottle things up.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> well stop thinking like that misses.. your not alone, you got us lot!!! here for you.
> 
> Dont bottle things up.


I don't mean to sound rude, I love chatting to everyone on here but it's not real is it. I know I have no friends or family I can ask for actual help. I know Xmas is coming and no1 cares what we are doing or wants to spend it with us. I've paid out so much to work with the promise the rugby would be good and all it's done is made me lose money when I had none anyway. I haven't stopped trying to sort everything out the last couple months and all things are doing is getting worse. It's got to a point now I can't actually do anything about it. Becoming a real joke now


----------



## Keeks

Yep, you got us lot on here, and believe me, when you're feeling cr4ppy, it really doesnt last.....Ive been through my fair share of rubbish through the years, and still have bits of stuff that crop up at the worst possible times now but you'll get through it hun! You seem a strong person and I know we all have down times but you will get come of it soon and you'll be even stronger!  :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't mean to sound rude, I love chatting to everyone on here but it's not real is it. I know I have no friends or family I can ask for actual help. I know Xmas is coming and no1 cares what we are doing or wants to spend it with us. I've paid out so much to work with the promise the rugby would be good and all it's done is made me lose money when I had none anyway. I haven't stopped trying to sort everything out the last couple months and all things are doing is getting worse. It's got to a point now I can't actually do anything about it. Becoming a real joke now


I totally understand what your saying Kay, I know things are not good for you at the moment, and xmas is the worst time to be feeling down.. All I can say is try and look past xmas, and try and make some posative plans for next year.

Your little one is a healthy little lad who loves his mum, and needs you to be happy and strong for him.

If things are not going well for you at the moment!! the best way to think, is that good luck must be coming soon.

try and make the best out of a bad situation.

If you need a propper chat you know where I am.


----------



## Guest

Kay, you want my honest opinion ,you need a change of job. The hours and the up n downs in pay I don't think are suiting you one bit. You need the stability a 9 to 5 brings. So maybe start getting some CV's together n having a long think about what kinda job you'd like ?

If you need any help n stuff with that, well just shout me here, i'm always about, hell got more time on my hands than I need or want, so can always help out. I know my way around a word processor. Hell you should see my CV, I sound like butter wouldn't melt and any employer would want me. That's why I am unemployable ! lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I totally understand what your saying Kay, I know things are not good for you at the moment, and xmas is the worst time to be feeling down.. All I can say is try and look past xmas, and try and make some posative plans for next year.
> 
> Your little one is a healthy little lad who loves his mum, and needs you to be happy and strong for him.
> 
> If things are not going well for you at the moment!! the best way to think, is that good luck must be coming soon.
> 
> try and make the best out of a bad situation.
> 
> If you need a propper chat you know where I am.


I know you're right.

I think I'm probably just feeling it this week as I've managed to stay up and positive thinking the rugby would get better and that and it just didn't which I hadn't really prepared for to happen to be honest. I should of but with everyone going on how good it would be etc we all tried to stay positive about it.

Gimme a couple days il be giving u all sh1t and perving on u again lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I know you're right.
> 
> I think I'm probably just feeling it this week as I've managed to stay up and positive thinking the rugby would get better and that and it just didn't which I hadn't really prepared for to happen to be honest. I should of but with everyone going on how good it would be etc we all tried to stay positive about it.
> 
> Gimme a couple days il be giving u all sh1t and perving on u again lol


Thats better. I do think you need some rest time too.. your body clock must be allover the shop.

you need to cwtch up on the sofa with jack, and watch some good old xmas films :thumbup1:

x


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> Kay, you want my honest opinion ,you need a change of job. The hours and the up n downs in pay I don't think are suiting you one bit. You need the stability a 9 to 5 brings. So maybe start getting some CV's together n having a long think about what kinda job you'd like ?
> 
> If you need any help n stuff with that, well just shout me here, i'm always about, hell got more time on my hands than I need or want, so can always help out. I know my way around a word processor. Hell you should see my CV, I sound like butter wouldn't melt and any employer would want me. That's why I am unemployable ! lol


Haha thanks

I have been looking, keep looking, messaging people I know etc and have some very good experience.

Problem is my computer is broken which makes it difficult, my mate said I could use hers before but she's never in to go there, shes my best mate but got a new boyfriend recently and she's on cloud 9.

I need to sign Up to an agency I think which would be best and then again they're in Cardiff and its going to Cardiff without jack lol.

All a bit of a joke lol


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha thanks
> 
> I have been looking, keep looking, messaging people I know etc and have some very good experience.
> 
> Problem is my computer is broken which makes it difficult, my mate said I could use hers before but she's never in to go there, shes my best mate but got a new boyfriend recently and she's on cloud 9.
> 
> I need to sign Up to an agency I think which would be best and then again they're in Cardiff and its going to Cardiff without jack lol.
> 
> All a bit of a joke lol


What's up with your computer ?


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> What's up with your computer ?


Well contract was up with mobile interet so thats gone. The screen is also half green thanks to jack but still useable if it had the net lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Thats better. I do think you need some rest time too.. your body clock must be allover the shop.
> 
> you need to cwtch up on the sofa with jack, and watch some good old xmas films :thumbup1:
> 
> x


I've taken this week off so hoping to rest as much as possible. My mind has prob gone into over drive tonight at the thought of rest lol.

Xmas films... I'm not at that point yet jay lol


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks everyone btw. Much love for TT xxxxxx


----------



## Jay.32

we are your TT family


----------



## Guest

I would say get yourself a dongle, but the way you've been talking recently, I think it could send you over the edge !!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> I would say get yourself a dongle, but the way you've been talking recently, I think it could send you over the edge !!!!!!! :whistling:


I just don't want to buy any extra sh1t lol


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Least I'd get my boobs back any my stretch marks not as noticeable lol
> 
> Umm 10 months. I don't think I'm gna get a balance to be honest if I keep trying to do it all, I gota give something up


Jay gotta go then


----------



## Tommy10

I got a very very unexpected tax rebate £2400 !!!!!!!


----------



## Ser

OldManRiver said:


> I would say get yourself a dongle, but the way you've been talking recently, I think it could send you over the edge !!!!!!! :whistling:


After Friday i got two i ain't gonna be using! Will send you one down, t-mobile(well, now EE) £15 for 30 days. It won't be getting used here at all as broadband going in and will keep one for when we are away...so the other would just be binned. Send me your addy and i will post on sat and will get to you by monday chicky, may even have some time still on it Oh and when the limit is reached, you don't get cut off, just can't watch video's or download between 4pm-midnight, can still browse and answer etc



Tommy10 said:


> I got a very very unexpected tax rebate £2400 !!!!!!!


Awesome!!!!! Enjoy it!(ya cvnt:angry: just jealous lol, luffs ya really)


----------



## offo

i wanna join the taff  i am a welshy


----------



## Ser

offo said:


> i wanna join the taff  i am a welshy


you don't look welsh in your avi:whistling: :laugh:

I'm not a Welshie, but i married into the group


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> you don't look welsh in your avi:whistling: :laugh:
> 
> I'm not a Welshie, but i married into the group


 :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ser said:


> you don't look welsh in your avi:whistling: :laugh:
> 
> I'm not a Welshie, but i married into the group


did u only stay up past 12 so u can open ur bday prezzies? :lol:

morning ya taffs


----------



## Jay.32

offo said:


> i wanna join the taff  i am a welshy


where you from offo?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> I got a very very unexpected tax rebate £2400 !!!!!!!


well get your a*se down to south wales and take TT out for a xmas drink :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> I got a very very unexpected tax rebate £2400 !!!!!!!


lucky git!!


----------



## Jay.32

@Kaywoodham where are you??

hows our Taffet feeling today?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> @Kaywoodham where are you??
> 
> hows our Taffet feeling today?


Hiyaaa I'm ok thank u 

Same problems but feeling a bit better about them after speaking to u lot and @Greenspin last night. You all helped massively. @Ser also thank u again <3. Just trying to get a few things sorted out today, actually go get some proper food for the house etc. I did go to the gym this morning and done my normal routine but changed the reps and weight up a bit and finally chest pressed the 12kg dumbbells. I was doing warm up sets then 4th working set finishing with 10kg but I done my first 3 sets with the 10s today instead and got 5 reps out of the 12s then with everything done a few drop sets to failure. Added a couple extra things in aswell I've not done for a while and knackered myself out a bit more in there than I have been. Couldn't lift the 2kg dumbbells by the end of it. So doesn't look like I'm giving up the gym after all lol xxxx <3 TT xxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Hiyaaa I'm ok thank u
> 
> Same problems but feeling a bit better about them after speaking to u lot and @Greenspin last night. You all helped massively. @Ser also thank u again <3. Just trying to get a few things sorted out today, actually go get some proper food for the house etc. I did go to the gym this morning and done my normal routine but changed the reps and weight up a bit and finally chest pressed the 12kg dumbbells. I was doing warm up sets then 4th working set finishing with 10kg but I done my first 3 sets with the 10s today instead and got 5 reps out of the 12s then with everything done a few drop sets to failure. Added a couple extra things in aswell I've not done for a while and knackered myself out a bit more in there than I have been. Couldn't lift the 2kg dumbbells by the end of it. So doesn't look like I'm giving up the gym after all lol xxxx <3 TT xxxx


A good work out at the gym always makes me feel better :thumbup1:

Good to see your a bit more posative


----------



## Guest

If the dude got a monkey in his AVI, then he's OK in my book


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> If the dude got a monkey in his AVI, then he's OK in my book


Look whos just got out of bed..

Good morning, I mean afternoon monkey nuts :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Look whos just got out of bed..
> 
> Good morning, I mean afternoon monkey nuts :thumbup1:


Um, look who's just got back in from the gym, thank you very much !!!

Afternoon junior


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Um, look who's just got back in from the gym, thank you very much !!!
> 
> Afternoon junior


scoping the old flange eh? its old fanny central in the mornings in my gym.....i love it


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> scoping the old flange eh? its old fanny central in the mornings in my gym.....i love it


LOL I'd love you to come train at mine, you'd have the fright of your life ! lol

Average age of the women in there in the mornings is about 70 i'd reckon ! lol


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> LOL I'd love you to come train at mine, you'd have the fright of your life ! lol
> 
> Average age of the women in there in the mornings is about 70 i'd reckon ! lol


where do you train?


----------



## Guest

Cowbridge leisure centre. most of the ppl there are GP referrals from heart attacks n stuff like that.

I'd have to be into necrophelia if I wanted to pull anyone ! lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> LOL I'd love you to come train at mine, you'd have the fright of your life ! lol
> 
> Average age of the women in there in the mornings is about 70 i'd reckon ! lol


yeh thats what i mean.....i love it


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Cowbridge leisure centre. most of the ppl there are GP referrals from heart attacks n stuff like that.
> 
> I'd have to be into necrophelia if I wanted to pull anyone ! lol


not far from my work place, pencoed


----------



## Guest

What's the gym like in Pencoed leisure centre, if they have one ?


----------



## Jay.32

Dont know mate I live in Newport


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Dont know mate I live in Newport


Blimey, long commute each day !


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


>


that pic is class lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> that pic is class lol


the santa on 'rise of the guardians' would take him though


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


>


You'd look like that if you only managed to empty your sack once a year, all that free test !!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Wee challenge for ya except von lol


----------



## Ser

flying visit, putting up the xmas deco's, having a wee morgans and pepsi...awesome way to spend my b'day evening:bounce: (the deco's are a two day job in my hoose as no one else is allowed to help and i re-do it at least a dozen times to get it perfect......only for Fin to ruin it as soon as he is near:lol: )

Hope you are all having a great hump day


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Blimey, long commute each day !


20 mins each way mate


----------



## Guest

Even in the rush hours ? Not too bad then. I guess it's just straight down the M4 both ways.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Wee challenge for ya except von lol
> View attachment 103157


Lol I won't be able to see it till tomoro anyway, p!shy phone


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Even in the rush hours ? Not too bad then. I guess it's just straight down the M4 both ways.


Yeah im not far off the m4 my house... and work is more or less straight off junction 35


----------



## dipdabs

This is how he stalks me ^^^


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> This is how he stalks me ^^^


Im outside Kay... let me in, its cold out here... :sneaky2:


----------



## dipdabs

Ah I really don't want to get out of bed I'm so nice and warm and comfy


----------



## Patsy

Right im off to Ireland tomorrow with the mrs so i wont be here for the tt friday weigh in so heres this weeks condition, diets been fcuking abysmal and tbh so have my training and you know what, i couldnt care a less lol


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Right im off to Ireland tomorrow with the mrs so i wont be here for the tt friday weigh in so heres this weeks condition, diets been fcuking abysmal and tbh so have my training and you know what, i couldnt care a less lol
> 
> View attachment 103182
> View attachment 103183
> View attachment 103184


Heartbroken


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Heartbroken


Whys that kay because my abs are fading away pmsl :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Whys that kay because my abs are fading away pmsl :lol:


No you are still fit


----------



## Jay.32

Getting the veins out


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> No you are still fit


Lol cheers Kay

This is me in the new year... Upping the cardio and on the road to getting super summer shredded!


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Getting the veins out
> 
> View attachment 103185
> View attachment 103187


Jays still fit too


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Jays still fit too


Thank you baby taffett


----------



## dipdabs

Gun show this morning is it lol


----------



## Dai Jones

I got no vainage yet :sad:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Gun show this morning is it lol
> 
> View attachment 103192


Them arms looking good Kay... nice cut around your delts.. your giving me a stiffy :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I got no vainage yet :sad:


It will come mate.....


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> I got no vainage yet :sad:


Show us your cock and we can be the judge of that :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Show us your cock and we can be the judge of that :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## dipdabs




----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103250


omg that looks like you cut his head off.... cant see his body.

I no your feeling down Kay, but its not the dogs fault


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> omg that looks like you cut his head off.... cant see his body.
> 
> I no your feeling down Kay, but its not the dogs fault


Good pic tho ain't it


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Good pic tho ain't it


yeah and he is smiling :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> yeah and he is smiling :laugh:


She. She.


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103250


WTF am i seeing things?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> She. She.


ok the biatch is smiling


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> ok the biatch is smiling


Hey less of that language about my bells!


----------



## Jay.32

pic of me when I was ripped


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey less of that language about my bells!


I would love to smooth your bells


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> pic of me when I was ripped
> 
> View attachment 103252


U look awful lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> U look awful lol


love you too x


----------



## dipdabs

Anyway off to train my legs. Somehow. DOMS have set in from yesterday, feeling sore! But I like them  I managed to do pull ups aswell yesterday I forgot to mention, only 5 max but it's a start


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> pic of me when I was ripped
> 
> View attachment 103252


you with hair who would of thought it


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> you with hair who would of thought it


its a wig you [email protected] lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning [email protected]


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> its a wig you [email protected] lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning [email protected]


mornin


----------



## Guest

Morning (ish) groovers n shakers


----------



## Dai Jones

OldManRiver said:


> Morning (ish) groovers n shakers


mornin


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Morning (ish) groovers n shakers


good evening monkey nuts


----------



## dipdabs

Quad shots ooooo


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103261
> 
> 
> Quad shots ooooo
> 
> View attachment 103263


Kay your making me hard again... I cant get up from my desk now... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> good evening monkey nuts


I'm not that bad. Besides i've had a rough night. Sodding hypo at 3am ! Nothing worse than having to get outta a warm bed to go stuff your face lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103261
> 
> 
> Quad shots ooooo
> 
> View attachment 103263


I like it went a women just drops her joggers like that


----------



## Guest

They got some posh lockers in that place ! Wooden fronts on them !!!


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> They got some posh lockers in that place ! Wooden fronts on them !!!


I didnt even notice the lockers.... knockers yes... :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 103261
> 
> 
> Quad shots ooooo
> 
> View attachment 103263


no joke....ur quads are bigger than mine


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> no joke....ur quads are bigger than mine


not difficult :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> not difficult :lol:


still bigger than urs wee man


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> still bigger than urs wee man


I loves you really Jan... give me a cwtch x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I loves you really Jan... give me a cwtch x


i know  i love u too son x


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Patsy

My mate just text me this about one of the boys.. Such good mates aint we fpmsl! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Getting the veins out
> 
> View attachment 103185
> View attachment 103187


WTF !! This is war !! Watch this space * runs to bathroom mirror


----------



## Tommy10

I'm popular tonight


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> I'm popular tonight
> View attachment 103346


Omg I joined blendr ages ago... I quickly deleted it!


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg I joined blendr ages ago... I quickly deleted it!


I always get tons of messages mainly from young guys or sex pigs , there's prob only a couple u would really think about chatting too / meeting


----------



## Guest

Morning groovers n shakers ! Rained a bit last night didn't it. !!!


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Morning groovers n shakers ! Rained a bit last night didn't it. !!!


and windy as fck... it was a bit windy in my bed last night too... bloody protein


----------



## dipdabs

That's disgusting jay! Mind my dog was at it last night, she was stinking!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> That's disgusting jay! Mind my dog was at it last night, she was stinking!


I would of held your head under the quilt and made you taste it :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Sat here in the airport waiting to board in half hour, cardiff blues rugby squad here too


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Sat here in the airport waiting to board in half hour, cardiff blues rugby squad here too


whats your trip all about mate? or just getting away for a little break?


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> whats your trip all about mate? or just getting away for a little break?


Just a lil break with the mrs tbh mate, weekend away maybe meet some of her family so ill have to behave lol im sober so i dont think ill have a prob doing that :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Just a lil break with the mrs tbh mate, weekend away maybe meet some of her family so ill have to behave lol im sober so i dont think ill have a prob doing that :lol:


Yeah but lately to bottles of lager and your anyones :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Have a good one mate


----------



## dipdabs

Have a lovely time pat


----------



## Jay.32

Its friday.... where the fck is the TT crew???????????


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Just a lil break with the mrs tbh mate, weekend away maybe meet some of her family so ill have to behave lol im sober so i dont think ill have a prob doing that :lol:


have a good ane mate.

its friday!!! wheres all the porn?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Its friday.... where the fck is the TT crew???????????


i'm lurking around


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> i'm lurking around


Fair doo's Dai, when ever I get lonely in here you always turn up :thumb:

Think Im gonna have to upgrade you to MOD Number 2.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Fair doo's Dai, when ever I get lonely in here you always turn up :thumb:
> 
> Think Im gonna have to upgrade you to MOD Number 2.


it's only cuz its quiet in work


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> it's only cuz its quiet in work


ok.... as your TT boss, I order you into the MA to put some High quality stuff in there for me:wink:


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Sat here in the airport waiting to board in half hour, cardiff blues rugby squad here too


Any idea where they are going ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> ok.... as your TT boss, I order you into the MA to put some High quality stuff in there for me:wink:


i wish the sites i could go on in work are now blocked


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Its friday.... where the fck is the TT crew???????????


Down the gym  Well I was. Now munching on lunch before thinking about doing something this afternoon.


----------



## dipdabs

I Been everywhere today. Dropped jack off, went to my dads, had my tyres checked at the tyre centre, home, gym, got jack, post office then home, cleaned the bathroom now I gota go out again in a bit. I'm shattered already it's only 2pm


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I Been everywhere today. Dropped jack off, went to my dads, had my tyres checked at the tyre centre, home, gym, got jack, post office then home, cleaned the bathroom now I gota go out again in a bit. I'm shattered already it's only 2pm


Fckin ell you just made me dizzy reading that :wacko:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> i wish the sites i could go on in work are now blocked


Your sacked


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> i wish the sites i could go on in work are now blocked


Use a proxy


----------



## Dai Jones

OldManRiver said:


> Use a proxy


can get sacked for that


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> can get sacked for that


Don't use a proxy


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Guest

OK piglet on tren just does not look right.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


>


poohs turned into iron man?


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


>


Pooh and tigger are quite hot. Mmmm


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Pooh and tigger are quite hot. Mmmm


You need to get out more


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> You need to get out more


I'm out right now lol


----------



## Guest

I wanna know what the hell the donkey was doing to get traps like that !!!!


----------



## Keeks

Blinky flip, its been quiet in here all weekend! Hope you've all had a good one anyway! :thumb:

Back to the grind tomorrow, but only two more weeks to work then its Xmas time and time to eat, be lazy and eat some more!


----------



## Guest

Thankfully only gonna miss 1 day in the gym over Xmas week, although I think i'll go in on the weekend just after to make up that day


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Thankfully only gonna miss 1 day in the gym over Xmas week, although I think i'll go in on the weekend just after to make up that day


Yep, I'll only be missing Xmas day so will re-jig training days to suit. Theres no way Im training legs on Xmas day, no way at all!


----------



## Guest

I would if I could, but no point at home.

I used to go fishing Xmas day  Caught a 12lb Cod in 2001  Nice Xmas present that was.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> I would if I could, but no point at home.
> 
> I used to go fishing Xmas day  Caught a 12lb Cod in 2001  Nice Xmas present that was.


Yay, I bet it was! You could've had cod and chips for Xmas dinner! Yum yum!!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Yay, I bet it was! You could've had cod and chips for Xmas dinner! Yum yum!!


Nah he went back. Never keep a big fish like that, they are well rare in the Bristol channel, well they are well rare all over the UK waters now. I may like fishing, but prefer to put them back safe after. 

Worst thing about it was that there were no other fishermen there, and a 10+lb cod is a big thing, so I had to do a mini mexican wave to myself and the passers by who stopped to say merry christmas ! lol


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Nah he went back. Never keep a big fish like that, they are well rare in the Bristol channel, well they are well rare all over the UK waters now. I may like fishing, but prefer to put them back safe after.
> 
> Worst thing about it was that there were no other fishermen there, and a 10+lb cod is a big thing, so I had to do a mini mexican wave to myself and the passers by who stopped to say merry christmas ! lol


I see, I know absolutely nothing about fish, apart from that they swim. Ha ha, a lone mexican wave for a fish on Xmas day, thats ace! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I love my fishing, don't do it as much now, but nothing nicer than hot summers evening, standing in the sea, casting lures out after the bass. Just a pair of shorts on , warm water and the chance of a big fish  Nothing more relaxing


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> I would if I could, but no point at home.
> 
> I used to go fishing Xmas day  Caught a 12lb Cod in 2001  Nice Xmas present that was.


the misses lets you go fishing on xmas day???


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Team Taffy... hope you all a nice weekend.

Well I just trained before work... chest & biceps. havent done that for a while.. enjoyed it to..


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Team Taffy... hope you all a nice weekend.
> 
> Well I just trained before work... chest & biceps. havent done that for a while.. enjoyed it to..


Ul b falling asleep by lunchtime, or least I would be!


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin scrotes


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin scrotes


Who u calling scrote!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Who u calling scrote!


any1 who reads it lol, just u so far


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning guys


----------



## Jay.32

it is fckin freezing outside .... wont be going out there much today


----------



## dipdabs

I was late dropping jack to school cos my car was a block of ice brrrr


----------



## JANIKvonD

sunny as fuk here atm not a coud in the sky....and its like 2oC, so cosy for a change lol


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> the misses lets you go fishing on xmas day???


Well I ain't done it for a while, but if I was seeing someone at the time, then yeah, nothing came between me n the ocean  Besides , nothing better than a mile hike with all the fishing gear, 4 hours fishing, then mile uphill hike back to the car to work up an appetite for Xmas lunch.


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Team Taffy... hope you all a nice weekend.
> 
> Well I just trained before work... chest & biceps. havent done that for a while.. enjoyed it to..


Nothing better than a morning gym session, i've just got back, Chest, Shoulders and Tri's 

Was fecking freezing walking to the gym, and like a bloody sauna in it. . .


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Well I ain't done it for a while, but if I was seeing someone at the time, then yeah, nothing came between me n the ocean  Besides , nothing better than a mile hike with all the fishing gear, 4 hours fishing, then mile uphill hike back to the car to work up an appetite for Xmas lunch.


You are crazy.. Ive always done a bit of course fishing.. and picked up a few trouts on a saturday night..

Done a bit of beach casting as a kid.. I fancy doing some boat fishing..


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Nothing better than a morning gym session, i've just got back, Chest, Shoulders and Tri's
> 
> Was fecking freezing walking to the gym, and like a bloody sauna in it. . .


well you didnt really do a morning sesh pmsl


----------



## Guest

I love beach casting, I did tournament casting for a while, best was 283yards with a 4oz lead.

I did co**** fishing too, mainly Carp fishing, used to disappear in the summer for 3 days and camp by the lake. Was heaven tbh. Until school holidays came around and ruined it for everyone. The amount of ppl who used to park up by the lake for a quick rub was hysterical, especially when i'd sneak up and shine a powerful lamp in their car !!!!


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> well you didnt really do a morning sesh pmsl


Eh ? I was in there by half nine ? What time is morning in Newport ? or have you changed it


----------



## Jay.32

6.30


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> 6.30


That's not morning, that's bloody night time ! lol Your gym open at that time ? Blimey, that's impressive.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> That's not morning, that's bloody night time ! lol Your gym open at that time ? Blimey, that's impressive.


yeah opens at 6.30


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all... how yall feeling today??


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all... how yall feeling today??


p!ssed off


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> p!ssed off


whats up dude... come and have a cwtch off uncle Jay :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> whats up dude... come and have a cwtch off uncle Jay :wub:


droped my my clen all over the kitchen floor


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning boys & girls. im full o the cold the day


----------



## dipdabs

Wow and I thought i was full of the Xmas spirit...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> droped my my clen all over the kitchen floor


lol. shakes that bad


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning boys & girls. im full o the cold the day


ok ok, so your after a cwtch aswel...

My tt crew are a bunch of pussy's today :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Wow and I thought i was full of the Xmas spirit...


ill be full of Xmas spirits next fri  mainly sailor jerrys


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok, so your after a cwtch aswel...
> 
> My tt crew are a bunch of pussy's today :lol:


i dont know wtf a cwtch is......but yes ill have 1 anyway


----------



## Jay.32

Right we need to get this thread back to its glory guys.... coz its fcking dying with gloom..


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> i dont know wtf a cwtch is......but yes ill have 1 anyway


cuddle


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Right we need to get this thread back to its glory guys.... coz its fcking dying with gloom..


deffo! every1.....nobs oot


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> lol. shakes that bad


you never know, but just one of those things


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> cuddle


would prefer a spoon


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> deffo! every1.....nobs oot


fook off i'm in work


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> would prefer a spoon


dont start me off... I would fck dot cotton on this fckin cycle.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm up for spooning


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> dont start me off... I would fck dot cotton on this fckin cycle.


Hi


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm up for spooning


on my way


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Hi


lol yeah you could have it and all tommy... I will hurt you mind :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Woke up at 530 looked out the window -7!! It's still -4 now , throats like a golfball can hardly swallow but gonna train today anyway even if its sissy strength


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> lol yeah you could have it and all tommy... I will hurt you mind :laugh:


As long as it doesn't go so far up u give me brain damage lollll


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm up for spooning





Jay.32 said:


> on my way


if you two are i'm in


----------



## Dai Jones

anyone going to be in Liverpool tonight by any chance its my works xmas party


----------



## dipdabs

I could be in the middle


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> As long as it doesn't go so far up u give me brain damage lollll


ooooo you tease :wink:


----------



## dipdabs

There were 3 in the bed and the little one said ____


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I could be in the middle


are you purposely winding me up???

has this thread turned into Team porn Taffy fck room??


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> There were 3 in the bed and the little one said ____


can I have a go please?


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> There were 3 in the bed and the little one said ____


Tommy first !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> dont start me off... I would fck dot cotton on this fckin cycle.


id pump her natty!

i do love a morning spoon, kay look out a thong and a vest


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I could be in the middle


 :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> Woke up at 530 looked out the window -7!! It's still -4 now , throats like a golfball *can hardly swallow* but gonna train today anyway even if its sissy strength


àye we'll see ya cvnt lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> There were 3 in the bed and the little one said ____


Dai on top


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> id pump her natty!
> 
> i do love a morning spoon, kay look out a thong and a vest


Gimme a minute lol


----------



## Tommy10

JANIKvonD said:


> àye we'll see ya cvnt lol


It's ok I'm due a facial - hope your tadpoles are full of zinc


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> There were 3 in the bed and the little one said ____


im not the little 1 do fuk knows :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Hahaha @Tommy10 u are filth!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tommy10 said:


> It's ok I'm due a facial - hope your tadpoles are full of zinc


i have no tadpoles mate pmsl :lol: its just mousturiser now


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> It's ok I'm due a facial - hope your tadpoles are full of zinc


 @liam0810 is quite good at them maybe he could help u


----------



## Tommy10

Kaywoodham said:


> @liam0810 is quite good at them maybe he could help u


Yea ? Better than Jay ?  lollllll


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Yea ? Better than Jay ?  lollllll


 :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Yea ? Better than Jay ?  lollllll


you aint getting any now...

Kay open your taffet legs sweetheart...


----------



## Jay.32

And wheres our mascot @Keeks I want her now too. Daffy I have to interview you about your mascot duties... I will meet you at a hotel.. :wink:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> :cursing:


They don't count when uve snuck in while I'm asleep!

Anyway this ass ain't gna get massive sitting around its off to the gym


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> They don't count when uve snuck in while I'm asleep!
> 
> Anyway this ass ain't gna get massive sitting around its off to the gym
> 
> View attachment 103797


 shake that booty kay :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Kinell, i'm trying to eat my oatmeal here n ppl talking about facials !!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Kinell, i'm trying to eat my oatmeal here n ppl talking about facials !!!!!!


this is now the filth room... welcome


----------



## Guest

Wasn't a good day to make runny oatmeal then... Or maybe was, for the ones on cycle with no HCG, the oatmeal money shot. Waste of a good breakfast. :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Kinell, i'm trying to eat my oatmeal here n ppl talking about facials !!!!!!


god honest truth, since my vasectomy....my jizz is sometimes like porridge oats :lol: was speaking about it in the saunas the other night and im not the only 1!! enjoy son


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> @liam0810 is quite good at them maybe he could help u


hahaha why thank you Kayleigh!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> hahaha why thank you Kayleigh!


tell me more :drool:


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> god honest truth, since my vasectomy....my jizz is sometimes like porridge oats :lol: was speaking about it in the saunas the other night and im not the only 1!! enjoy son


Ah you way too late ! I necked that oatmeal like it was going outta fashion !!! lol. I was bloody starving mind.

What is worrying me more is the fact the multi vitamins i'm using taste like blood !


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> And wheres our mascot @Keeks I want her now too. Daffy I have to interview you about your mascot duties... I will meet you at a hotel.. :wink:


You've got to open a carton of quark in the corner, then she'll come running. You know what they say, bees around honey, keeks around quark.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> You've got to open a carton of quark in the corner, then she'll come running. You know what they say, bees around honey, keeks around quark.


Mate Im going to cover myself in quark before she walks in hotel room :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> tell me more :drool:


I'm just very good at applying moisturiser to peoples faces. Kay discovered this first hand, actually i think i've got a video of it on my phone.... oh yep there it is 

I can also inform you that Kay is a very good pole dancer and lap dancer too!


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Mate Im going to cover myself in quark before she walks in hotel room :lol:


Oops well yeah I think that would work a lot better ! lol better brace yourself though.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I'm just very good at applying moisturiser to peoples faces. Kay discovered this first hand, actually i think i've got a video of it on my phone.... oh yep there it is
> 
> I can also inform you that Kay is a very good pole dancer and lap dancer too!


I will phone you now.....


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 103802


Nice tiles.


----------



## Jay.32

im out on my works doo on Saturday... all female staff are in danger..


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I will phone you now.....


haha thought you might!


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> im out on my works doo on Saturday... all female staff are in danger..


I thought you had a missus ?


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> I thought you had a missus ?


I have...


----------



## Guest

What, have you killed her off or something ? lol


----------



## Jay.32

things havent been right at home for a long time mate... to cut a long story short.. we are basicly just living together


----------



## Guest

Oh right, sorry to hear that. Oh well, god help your workmates then ! lol


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I have...


Its excusable when on the amount of AAS Jay is. Any understanding wife would be fine with it


----------



## Jay.32

Right im going for a clod shower...


----------



## Guest

Is that like a cold shower only muddier ?


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Tommy10

really really need to go buy a cough bottle but its -4 and im hot as toast and dont wanna move :cursing:

think today is going to be a rest day as this lurgie is goin nowhere :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> I'm just very good at applying moisturiser to peoples faces. Kay discovered this first hand, actually i think i've got a video of it on my phone.... oh yep there it is
> 
> I can also inform you that Kay is a very good pole dancer and lap dancer too!


FFS what have I said about that, there is no video people!

I didn't dance either I pranced around quite/very drunk lol


----------



## Guest

Tommy10 said:


> really really need to go buy a cough bottle but its -4 and im hot as toast and dont wanna move :cursing:
> 
> think today is going to be a rest day as this lurgie is goin nowhere :cursing:


Only way you'll beat that lurghi is to stay in bed. Trust me, i've had it, it's a git to shift, so get loads of warm drinks down ya neck n sleep it off.


----------



## Tommy10

OldManRiver said:


> Only way you'll beat that lurghi is to stay in bed. Trust me, i've had it, it's a git to shift, so get loads of warm drinks down ya neck n sleep it off.


got lemsips to drink but they burn my throat, can hardly swallow, gonna neck some yoghurt it works!


----------



## Guest

Whisky. Have a tot of that. Will numb your throat nicely.


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> FFS what have I said about that, there is no video people!
> 
> I didn't dance either I pranced around quite/very drunk lol


You did fall over at one point but we'll put that down to the heels and slippy floor


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> You did fall over at one point but we'll put that down to the heels and slippy floor


FFS thanks Liam u [email protected]! Stupid vodka lol


----------



## dipdabs

I was just sexually harassed in town and feeling very annoyed! Alright I may be exaggerating when I say harassed and never would I care being taunted but why would people do it when I have jack with me it's horrible! Was in greggs getting doughnuts, came out and there were guys shouting 'thank fuk for leggings' I had to walk past them then get jack in the car which meant bending over to clip him in and then I get the fukers cheering, everyone in town flipping staring at me. It was horrible!


----------



## JANIKvonD

the threads becoming p!sh again.....get the fuking video up or get posting some porn (dai....im at work lol).


----------



## JANIKvonD

.


----------



## dipdabs

I took a picture of my arms that's as exciting as I'm getting today as my other photos are too rude



My arms and shoulders will be bigger than all your little wormy ones soon


----------



## dipdabs

U are gna end up getting the thread moved to AL where I can't go!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> U are gna end up getting the thread moved to AL where I can't go!


they cant move it if its ur a$$ pics in here......so get filling it up!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I took a picture of my arms that's as exciting as I'm getting today as my other photos are too rude
> 
> View attachment 103813
> 
> 
> My arms and shoulders will be bigger than all your little wormy ones soon


"too rude" ? arms are coming on well


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> they cant move it if its ur a$$ pics in here......so get filling it up!


Uve all seen my ass! Put pics of ur ass up!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Uve all seen my ass! Put pics of ur ass up!


only seen the side of it......here u no allowed in AL yet? (female members get in early) woulnt mind knowing if ur all talk and no walk when u get a glance of ser's contribution


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I was just sexually harassed in town and feeling very annoyed! Alright I may be exaggerating when I say harassed and never would I care being taunted but why would people do it when I have jack with me it's horrible! Was in greggs getting doughnuts, came out and there were guys shouting 'thank fuk for leggings' I had to walk past them then get jack in the car which meant bending over to clip him in and then I get the fukers cheering, everyone in town flipping staring at me. It was horrible!


what were ya wearing


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> "too rude" ? arms are coming on well


That's what I said and no I'm not PMing them to u lol


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> what were ya wearing


Just gym gear. They are tight. But still.


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> only seen the side of it......here u no allowed in AL yet? (female members get in early) woulnt mind knowing if ur all talk and no walk when u get a glance of ser's contribution


No we been working on me getting in but it's not happening yet. Hey I never said I'd be trying to match up to anyone in there. I've got lots of willy shots I can share though.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Uve all seen my ass! Put pics of ur ass up!


Ok lol. Was having a p!sh anyway


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> Ok lol. Was having a p!sh anyway


HAHAHAHAHAHA PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA PMSL


ur gonna love the AL :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

oh seen as im pic whoring! took these on the sh!ter last night


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> ur gonna love the AL :lol:


Jan delete them pics mate before they move us to a/l


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Jan delete them pics mate before they move us to a/l


fair enough


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> ur gonna love the AL :lol:


I know I've heard uve all got ur willies out



There u go ass pic THAT UVE ALREADY SEEN


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> oh seen as im pic whoring! took these on the sh!ter last night
> 
> View attachment 103818
> View attachment 103819


Uve ruined it knowing u were sitting on the 'sh1tter' that's disgusting


----------



## JANIKvonD

RITE! so its now its back to square 1 in here again.....whats for lunch :turned: lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I know I've heard uve all got ur willies out
> 
> View attachment 103820
> 
> 
> There u go ass pic THAT UVE ALREADY SEEN


now thats what im talking about...looking hot kay..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Uve ruined it knowing u were sitting on the 'sh1tter' that's disgusting


if it makes it any better.....i was also jabbing my quad at the same time, who said men cant multi task?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> if it makes it any better.....i was also jabbing my quad at the same time, who said men cant multi task?


Nope I'm still mortified


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> now thats what im talking about...looking hot kay..


I posted that agesssss ago


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I know I've heard uve all got ur willies out
> 
> View attachment 103820
> 
> 
> There u go ass pic THAT UVE ALREADY SEEN


cmon kay that was saved AGESS ago, poor effort


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I posted that agesssss ago


I know that...


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> cmon kay that was saved AGESS ago, poor effort


I was proving u haven't only seen the side of my ass!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Nope I'm still mortified


disgusting is sumin i thought ud have me down for already......u seem surprised this time ? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I was proving u haven't only seen the side of my ass!


by posting a pic of the side of ur a$$? :thumb: point made, im off to the AL to flash my c0ck at sm1


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> my posting a pic of the side of ur a$$? :thumb: point made, im off to the AL to flash my c0ck at sm1


I'm sure tommy is waiting for u

I got no knickers on in my other ass shot I have so I can't post it. Sorry.


----------



## Jay.32

meet you in there for a c0ck fight


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm sure tommy is waiting for u
> 
> I got no knickers on in my other ass shot I have so I can't post it. Sorry.


i mean 'by' not "my" lol, but tommys seen it all before 



Jay.32 said:


> meet you in there for a c0ck fight


lets do it! iv a stonker atm so be prepaired for a hammering


----------



## dipdabs

Omg guys scooby is present. *shaking*


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> i mean 'by' not "my" lol, but tommys seen it all before
> 
> lets do it! iv a stonker atm so be prepaired for a hammering


bring it on shrimp d!ck


----------



## dipdabs

Oh does team taffy seem to be losing members?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh does team taffy seem to be losing members?


we are waving our members!!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh does team taffy seem to be losing members?





Jay.32 said:


> we are waving our members!!! :lol:


can ya blame them


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> And wheres our mascot @Keeks I want her now too. Daffy I have to interview you about your mascot duties... I will meet you at a hotel.. :wink:


 mg: Summoned by the mod mg: However, I can assure you that you would be more than happy with both my mascot and interview skills!


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning all TT


----------



## dipdabs

Morning jay how r u today?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Morning jay how r u today?


Im still very Horny, but I promise to behave myself today.. 

What you upto today hun?


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Im still very Horny, but I promise to behave myself today..
> 
> What you upto today hun?


Haha as if that's gna happen!

Umm I duno still trying to get out of bed, it's so cold and dark though! Go to the gym probably. I'm being hassled to go train with some guy, I say hassled but he's alright. Wouldn't leave me alone for a while but he's calmed down now and think he gets I'm not going to date him. So maybe I should go train and make a friend out of it instead, he cant try it on in the gym lol.

I had a message off an old housemate this morning that made me cry lol. Nicest things written in it I think has ever been said to me.


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha as if that's gna happen!
> 
> Umm I duno still trying to get out of bed, it's so cold and dark though! Go to the gym probably. I'm being hassled to go train with some guy, I say hassled but he's alright. Wouldn't leave me alone for a while but he's calmed down now and think he gets I'm not going to date him. So maybe I should go train and make a friend out of it instead, he cant try it on in the gym lol.
> 
> I had a message off an old housemate this morning that made me cry lol. Nicest things written in it I think has ever been said to me.


Stay in the warm bed :laugh:

nice you had that message :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Stay in the warm bed :laugh:
> 
> nice you had that message :thumbup1:


See u are starting already!


----------



## Jay.32

:wink:


----------



## Patsy

So its been realy quiet in here lately without me!


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> So its been realy quiet in here lately without me!


How was irland you tart??

welcome back mate


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> So its been realy quiet in here lately without me!


Patsy is back wooooo


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> How was irland you tart??
> 
> welcome back mate


Was awesome mate but had a bit of a relapse monday night out in cardiff with the boys when i got back lol, still feels fcuked! I texted your phone you fcuker lol!


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Was awesome mate but had a bit of a relapse monday night out in cardiff with the boys when i got back lol, still feels fcuked! I texted your phone you fcuker lol!


didnt get the text mate, unless you got new number... or you text someone else thinking you text me :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> didnt get the text mate, unless you got new number... or you text someone else thinking you text me :lol:


Nope i deff text you mate ill resend it again lol


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Nope i deff text you mate ill resend it again lol


got it


----------



## dipdabs

I can't walk


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't walk


tell me more :drool:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> tell me more :drool:


Trained my legs nothing exciting unfortunately lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Trained my legs nothing exciting unfortunately lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Trained my legs nothing exciting unfortunately lol


how did training go with that guy??


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> how did training go with that guy??


It was fine while we were in there apart from a slight awkwardness between us, i could squat with the bar for the first time ever which was handy but now he's on the texts fishing for compliments which is just plain fukin annoying! It's stupid cos he's a nice guy and I could get on with him as a mate but anything else is a definate no go. Argjmkhfdhjhjd


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> It was fine while we were in there apart from a slight awkwardness between us, i could squat with the bar for the first time ever which was handy but now he's on the texts fishing for compliments which is just plain fukin annoying! It's stupid cos he's a nice guy and I could get on with him as a mate but anything else is a definate no go. Argjmkhfdhjhjd


I think he is hoping you will start to like him...

Well its good to see you got some motivation back chic.. :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> It was fine while we were in there apart from a slight awkwardness between us, i could squat with the bar for the first time ever which was handy but now he's on the texts fishing for compliments which is just plain fukin annoying! It's stupid cos he's a nice guy and I could get on with him as a mate but anything else is a definate no go. Argjmkhfdhjhjd


Get fat and your problems will go away.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I think he is hoping you will start to like him...
> 
> Well its good to see you got some motivation back chic.. :thumbup1:


I don't mind if he likes me.. What can I say eh haha... But making me feel pressured about it going further isn't fair really, if he can't accept it then I have to stop speaking to him again which I don't really want to do. It's a shame cos it would be good to have a spotter sometimes!

Thanks babe, I wouldn't really call it motivation tho lol


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Get fat and your problems will go away.


I don't really like the fat look lol

I was looking at some old pictures of me when I drank a lot at 17/18 the other day actually and I look awful, was still a size 6 but I don't know how looking at the pictures!


----------



## lxm

kay you seem to forget we need pic uploads to compare too.


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> kay you seem to forget we need pic uploads to compare too.


Here u go me at my biggest. Alright I'm still not massive but my face looks completely different Urgh



I am preggers in the 2nd one tho

I had friends once too lol


----------



## lxm

loving the witch outfit... and some.. :whistling:

Sorry jay im getting bored of your AVI now... those blue boxers just dont do it for me anymore...


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> loving the witch outfit... and some.. :whistling:
> 
> Sorry jay im getting bored of your AVI now... those blue boxers just dont do it for me anymore...


just sent you a naked pic


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> loving the witch outfit... and some.. :whistling:
> 
> Sorry jay im getting bored of your AVI now... those blue boxers just dont do it for me anymore...


I know my boobs were massive the only thing I miss lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Here u go me at my biggest. Alright I'm still not massive but my face looks completely different Urgh
> 
> View attachment 103921
> View attachment 103922
> View attachment 103923
> View attachment 103924
> 
> 
> I am preggers in the 2nd one tho
> 
> I had friends once too lol


chunk


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> chunk


I know!

At my skinniest I didn't look great either skin and bone on my 21st



I'm crazy if I ever do actually give up training


----------



## Guest

Oh look i'm silver !!! Three months ? Sh!te that went quick...

And before you say it Jay, no i've not just got up ! lol I've just crawled back from the gym. With my tuna + peri peri sauce mmmmmm  Warm on a cold day.


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I know!
> 
> At my skinniest I didn't look great either skin and bone on my 21st
> 
> View attachment 103925
> 
> 
> I'm crazy if I ever do actually give up training


omg you look ill there kay


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> omg you look ill there kay


I know that was the year I moved up here, sh1te year lol


----------



## lxm

Didnt realise you had a point where you were that thin!

Cheers jay, will put in fapbank for later along with the others. x


----------



## dipdabs

Wheres everyone else's pics before training eh!


----------



## Jay.32

Havent got none on pc... just in old photo albums


----------



## liam0810

here's one of me before i trained. I think i look better there!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 103927
> 
> 
> here's one of me before i trained. I think i look better there!


and you used to be good looking


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 103927
> 
> 
> here's one of me before i trained. I think i look better there!


I definately don't agree with u haha


----------



## Guest

OK I just checked my twitter and i'm being followed by someone called Abdul Needleman , and the picture is a naked woman with rather large funbags.

Whoever sets up this spam things needs looking at...


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> OK I just checked my twitter and i'm being followed by someone called Abdul Needleman , and the picture is a naked woman with rather large funbags.
> 
> Whoever sets up this spam things needs looking at...


its me


----------



## Guest

Hello Abdul, nice bangers you have !


----------



## RACK

Thought I'd join in


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Thought I'd join in


Are u bowling there!?

Yh look much better now!


----------



## Guest

Fair play Rack , you've come a long way.


----------



## RACK

Yeah Kay, I'm bowling 

OMR, Cheers mate, fantastci what gettin dumped does for ya haha


----------



## Patsy

RACK said:


> Thought I'd join in


Fpmsl John you could flip those t!ts over ya shoulders :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Holla!!! Hope everyone is well  Not been on here much lately.... Got so much on.

Just dropping by with some bam love (bam, not bum!) and kisses xx


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Holla!!! Hope everyone is well  Not been on here much lately.... Got so much on.
> 
> Just dropping by with some bam love (bam, not bum!) and kisses xx


Hi hun good to see you :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Patsy said:


> Fpmsl John you could flip those t!ts over ya shoulders :lol:


They made the single nights bare-able those did!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> and you used to be good looking


I know mate. Steroids and training have turned me into Quasimodo!


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Yeah Kay, I'm bowling
> 
> OMR, Cheers mate, fantastci what gettin dumped does for ya haha


It's where my boy picks up the ladies


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> I know mate. Steroids and training have turned me into Quasimodo!


 :lol: well your still pulling the ladies.... it must be that Bruit aftershave you wear :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> It's where my boy picks up the ladies
> 
> View attachment 103933


Little Legend!!!!!!! It does help he's not 19 and half stone like I was too haha

PS, gotta ask where his left hand is..... No wonder the girl is smiling and he's got a "Yeah I'm cool as fawk" look on his face


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Little Legend!!!!!!! It does help he's not 19 and half stone like I was too haha
> 
> PS, gotta ask where his left hand is..... No wonder the girl is smiling and he's got a "Yeah I'm cool as fawk" look on his face


Lmao

She's an actress too, he done well lol


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Hi hun good to see you :thumb:


Hey ex cyber hublet, hows you???


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Hey ex cyber hublet, hows you???


im good thank you chic.. hope your well? hows Rams and the kids?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: well your still pulling the ladies.... it must be that Bruit aftershave you wear :thumbup1:


No mate its Sex Panther or as known in some places Geeb. Women go weak at the knees for it


----------



## Jay.32

pulled my back out earlier.. in agony!! cant get up from my desk, My worl collegue gave me some tramadol..

Im buzzin my brains off..


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> pulled my back out earlier.. in agony!! cant get up from my desk, My worl collegue gave me some tramadol..
> 
> Im buzzin my brains off..


haha Tramadol are wicked. I was using them after my op back in Feb. 2 of them and I was off with the fairies, then i'd fall asleep. 14 hours solid, better than any sleeping tablet i've ever used.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> haha Tramadol are wicked. I was using them after my op back in Feb. 2 of them and I was off with the fairies, then i'd fall asleep. 14 hours solid, better than any sleeping tablet i've ever used.


Ive had 2 its like exctacy... im jibbing aswel :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Ive had 2 its like exctacy... im jibbing aswel :laugh:


Oh yeah ! lol they are some powerful shizzle ! lol

Time to get ya rave on.


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Oh yeah ! lol they are some powerful shizzle ! lol
> 
> Time to get ya rave on.


I cant move rmember lol...


----------



## Jay.32

I love you Team Taffy Crew :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> im good thank you chic.. hope your well? hows Rams and the kids?


I'm good thanks Mr  Rams is great too. We're both not training right now, lots on and he's trying to sort out his back/ham issues before he starts lifting again. The surgeon reckons I might be able to start training light by end of Jan/early Feb!! YAY!!! Making good progress at physio which is ace.

My fizzles, well they're just brilliant thanks 





OldManRiver said:


> haha Tramadol are wicked. I was using them after my op back in Feb. 2 of them and I was off with the fairies, then i'd fall asleep. 14 hours solid, better than any sleeping tablet i've ever used.


You managed to sleep on Tram??? They wired me to the moon by the tits!! :lol: Not helped by being an actual insomniac at teh time either right enough!!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> pulled my back out earlier.. in agony!! cant get up from my desk, My worl collegue gave me some tramadol..
> 
> Im buzzin my brains off..


I would of loved for some tramadol at the weekend! Think Kay would of well so I would of stopped moaning!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> I'm good thanks Mr  Rams is great too. We're both not training right now, lots on and he's trying to sort out his back/ham issues before he starts lifting again. The surgeon reckons I might be able to start training light by end of Jan/early Feb!! YAY!!! Making good progress at physio which is ace.
> 
> My fizzles, well they're just brilliant thanks
> 
> View attachment 103938
> 
> 
> You managed to sleep on Tram??? They wired me to the moon by the tits!! :lol: Not helped by being an actual insomniac at teh time either right enough!!


Good good, glad your on the mend.. the kids look cute :lol:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> I cant move rmember lol...


You got arms ain't ya ? lol Feed the birds etc !


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> I would of loved for some tramadol at the weekend! Think Kay would of well so I would of stopped moaning!


I don't even recall u moaning that much! Up til what half 3? U done well! Think I was moaning more... Pahahahaaaa


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> You got arms ain't ya ? lol Feed the birds etc !


stacking boxes as we speak :rockon:


----------



## Guest

W33BAM said:


> You managed to sleep on Tram??? They wired me to the moon by the tits!! :lol: Not helped by being an actual insomniac at teh time either right enough!!


Oh god yeah, they were wicked. I doubt i'd have slept much in the ward I was on had it not been for the Tramadol lol 2 of them before bed and after the trippy, whizzy feeling passed, I was gone lol (I had some really noisey fkers snoring in the ward)


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't even recall u moaning that much! Up til what half 3? U done well! Think I was moaning more... Pahahahaaaa


will you 2 pack it in!!!! you know ive got the horn:cursing:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> stacking boxes as we speak :rockon:


lmfao I forgot about that one !






I also forgot I used Warrior Blaze for a pre-workout today, so now I am in the mood to party ! lol Tunes are rolling.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> will you 2 pack it in!!!! you know ive got the horn:cursing:


U want some videos jay?


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> U want some videos jay?


I love you ... yeah


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I love you ... yeah


Tough


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Tough


 :crying: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Guest

Tramadol trippin time


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Tramadol trippin time


got my hi vis waist coat on now and my whistle


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> U want some videos jay?


Which one?


----------



## Guest

I wish the Hippo Club was still in Cardiff. I'd go tonight if it was. Ppl asking me "What you taken mate?" i've taken geranium , no serious I have lol


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Which one?


So hard to choose with so much choice, hmmm...


----------



## JANIKvonD

kay, i think u looked good with a bit of beef on u (serious)


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Which one?


 :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Man so many good memories with all these tunes. Raving my uni days away, hippo club in Cardiff, Time Files in the City Hall. Good times.


----------



## Patsy

Posting chav music here is forbidden, cant stand the sh!te tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

this is the only old 1 i can find atm


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Posting chav music here is forbidden, cant stand the sh!te tbh


Chav ? This stuff is proper musak ! You go listen to Bieber somewhere else if you want to :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


>


 :lol: you are openly showing these :ban:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> kay, i think u looked good with a bit of beef on u (serious)


Ah no I looked horrible even my eyes look little!

I didn't know how to cook back then, loved drugs and lived on pints of orangeboom. Wasn't the healthiest time of my life

I'm gna prep some food now. Suppose half the week of prepped clean food is better than none lol


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> this is the only old 1 i can find atm


Awww u look cute yan ^_^


----------



## liam0810

JANIKvonD said:


> this is the only old 1 i can find atm


Aren't you in How I met your mother?


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Aren't you in How I met your mother?


Oh aye, the one married to Alison Hannigan's character.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: you are openly showing these :ban:


lol iv told ya mate....no shame


----------



## liam0810

OldManRiver said:


> Oh aye, the one married to Alison Hannigan's character.


Yes! Isn't it Jason Siegel?


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Yes! Isn't it Jason Siegel?


I think so yeah ! lol


----------



## Patsy

OldManRiver said:


> Chav ? This stuff is proper musak ! You go listen to Bieber somewhere else if you want to :lol:


Hmm here's a suggestion.. You go and make a thread somewhere else if you want to listen to sh!te, you can name it "the 90's called for their music back"


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> I think so yeah ! lol


omr you look like that one off that clint eastwood film.. Any Which Way But Lose


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Hmm here's a suggestion.. You go and make a thread somewhere else if you want to listen to sh!te, you can name it "the 90's called for their music back"


Oh and pray tell, what gems of musical wizzardry do you class as "good" ?

Call me maybe maybe ? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

liam0810 said:


> Yes! Isn't it Jason Siegel?





OldManRiver said:


> I think so yeah ! lol


fuk off ya fair o c0cks he's way better looking


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> omr you look like that one off that clint eastwood film.. Any Which Way But Lose


I know, i'm cute aint I


----------



## JANIKvonD

am i the only cvnt digging out the oldies lol, iv got some crackers too


----------



## Guest

That fking monkey can grow a better beard than me...


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> am i the only cvnt digging out the oldies lol, iv got some crackers too


havent got any on pc mate.. there all in old albums... you wont recognise me, I had hairmg:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> havent got any on pc mate.. there all in old albums... you wont recognise me, I had hairmg:


iv loads of me frittered on facebook pmsl


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> iv loads of me frittered on facebook pmsl


thats coz your always posing infront of cameras... if theres a camera out jan fckin jumps in the pic :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> thats coz your always posing infront of cameras... if theres a camera out jan fckin jumps in the pic :lol:


how little u know me mate :lol: HATE gettin my pic took!


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> how little u know me mate :lol: HATE gettin my pic took!


was only kidding love...


----------



## dipdabs

Here's some really old ones 



 lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Here's some really old ones
> 
> View attachment 103943
> 
> 
> View attachment 103944
> View attachment 103945
> lol


ha ha chubby cheeks


----------



## Tommy10

about 6 years ago when I live in London


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> View attachment 103987
> View attachment 103988
> View attachment 103989
> about 6 years ago when I live in London


tommy you poser... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> tommy you poser... :thumb:


  Daniel Craig's got nothing on me


----------



## Jay.32

Ok Ok I was in a bit of a mess yesterday... couldnt even spell properly!!! them tramadols are strong!!!

My back started to feel a little bit better last night, but it was clearly the pain killers masking the pain.. I woke up at 4.30am in agony, obviously pain killers had warn off.

Ive had some ibuprofen anti-inflams.. I wont be touching the tramadols today.


----------



## Jay.32

Oldest one I can find, this is 2006


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Oldest one I can find, this is 2006
> 
> View attachment 103995


Aww George Michael


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Aww George Michael


George Micheal?????????????????????? :confused1:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Oldest one I can find, this is 2006
> 
> View attachment 103995


Fcuking hell take your top off and you'd blend in with your couch!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Fcuking hell take your top off and you'd blend in with your couch!


 :lol: ah yer he goes again.... picking on me  :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: ah yer he goes again.... picking on me :lol:


I'm not picking on you, it's a talent mate, you are like a human chameleon


----------



## dipdabs

Jay I see u are trying to blame your bad spelling on the tramodal... REALLY!?


----------



## dipdabs

who can guess where I am


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay I see u are trying to blame your bad spelling on the tramodal... REALLY!?


honest kate I was off my t!ts... sorry for what ever else I did :innocent:


----------



## RACK

SUBWAY


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> honest kate I was off my t!ts... sorry for what ever else I did :innocent:


Umm who is Kate eh!?


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> SUBWAY


Mmmm sausage and egg breakfast sub mmmm


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm who is Kate eh!?


see what I mean... still not right lol


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> Mmmm sausage and egg breakfast sub mmmm


It's not even real sausages or eggs! They have * next to them as its reconstituted


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> It's not even real sausages or eggs! They have * next to them as its reconstituted


look out yer comes happiness :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> It's not even real sausages or eggs! They have * next to them as its reconstituted


I don't care Aslong as it tastes nice!


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> look out yer comes happiness :laugh:


Miserable [email protected] ain't he trying to ruin my only sausage to look forward to this morning


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Miserable [email protected] ain't he trying to ruin my only sausage to look forward to this morning


we will call him Victor Meldrew from now on Kay.. :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> we will call him Victor Meldrew from now on Kay.. :lol:


Victor the sausage vader


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## RACK

All those replies and no one's asked if Kay is taking 6 or 12 inch haha


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> All those replies and no one's asked if Kay is taking 6 or 12 inch haha


12 all day mate... sh'es a hungry girl


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 104010


6 - 7% mmmmm


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> All those replies and no one's asked if Kay is taking 6 or 12 inch haha


Id rather 6 than 12 tbf

I can't waste any then


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Id rather 6 than 12 tbf
> 
> I can't waste any then


Kay im really trying to behave myself today... your not helping


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Kay im really trying to behave myself today... your not helping


As if u r!

Anytime a guy says that they're lying lol

Il leave u alone in a minute when I've finished my coffee. Got to get naked and crawl into bed after a busy night of bending over in front of men with my sparkly gstring on


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 104010


happy days I must be between 15-20% now


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> As if u r!
> 
> Anytime a guy says that they're lying lol
> 
> Il leave u alone in a minute when I've finished my coffee. *Got to get naked and crawl into bed after a busy night of bending over in front of men with my sparkly gstring on*


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> happy days I must be between 15-20% now


6 - 15 is hot

How anyone can fancy men that aren't muscly I don't know it really really baffles me


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> View attachment 104012


I'm tired lol


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> As if u r!
> 
> Anytime a guy says that they're lying lol
> 
> Il leave u alone in a minute when I've finished my coffee. Got to get naked and crawl into bed after a busy night of bending over in front of men with my sparkly gstring on


 mg: I have to leave :ban:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> mg: I have to leave :ban:


Hahahaaaa


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> 6 - 15 is hot
> 
> How anyone can fancy men that aren't muscly I don't know it really really baffles me


in that case then I will be hot next year


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> in that case then I will be hot next year


Nono Iv seen your new pic dai you're looking hot


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> mg: I have to leave :ban:


Where is @JANIKvonD this morning I'm sure he will smuggle your sausage for u


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> Nono Iv seen your new pic dai you're looking hot


 :blush:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Where is @JANIKvonD this morning I'm sure he will smuggle your sausage for u


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> 6 - 15 is hot
> 
> How anyone can fancy men that aren't muscly I don't know it really really baffles me


Because people sometimes are attracted to personalities. I'd sooner go out with a fat bird who makes me laugh and has loads in common with me than some brain dead "nice looking" bimbo.


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> Because people sometimes are attracted to personalities. I'd sooner go out with a fat bird who makes me laugh and has loads in common with me than some brain dead "nice looking" bimbo.


Alright calm down it was a bit of a joke

I don't care what anyone says anyway u have to be physically attracted to someone in the first place and that's what I like, doesn't mean to say I'd go out with someone with a horrible personality cos I wouldn't


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> Alright calm down it was a bit of a joke
> 
> I don't care what anyone says anyway u have to be physically attracted to someone in the first place and that's what I like, doesn't mean to say I'd go out with someone with a horrible personality cos I wouldn't


You really should put one of these at the end of your sentence then, to show it's a joke. :lol: It's hard to tell otherwise. :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> You really should put one of these at the end of your sentence then, to show it's a joke. :lol: It's hard to tell otherwise. :lol:


Well everyone in here knows I wasn't being nasty anyway and everyone knows not to take anything to heart that I say


----------



## Jay.32

fight fight fight fight lol


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> fight fight fight fight lol


You fkin kidding me, only a fool takes on a Barry girl. ! Vicious fkrs with pointy shoes they are. That is the voice of experience too !


----------



## dipdabs

Meh I'm gna sleep


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Meh I'm gna sleep


naked? :innocent:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Meh I'm gna sleep


naked? :innocent:


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Meh I'm gna sleep


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 104017


.....that the way I like to fcuk, I used to like that tune in the clubs


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 104017


I remember being in that position at the weekend


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I remember being in that position at the weekend


you are bang out of order today:devil2:


----------



## Dai Jones

Kaywoodham said:


> I remember being in that position at the weekend


 :drool:


----------



## DeadpoolX

OldManRiver said:


> You fkin kidding me, only a fool takes on a Barry girl. ! Vicious fkrs with pointy shoes they are. That is the voice of experience too !


x 2

She's not an original Barry girl though so there may still be good in her .


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> x 2
> 
> She's not an original Barry girl though so there may still be good in her .


Nope good Kent girl


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite ya slavering cvnts.

face down a$$ up *IS*the best way to fuk.

i will be at the stripper next fri & will TRY & video some stuff haha, show kay how its done up here


----------



## Guest

OK I need to turn the heating up, I can't feel my feet. Just managed to walk downstairs with a jaffa cake stuck to my foot. . . Must have dropped it earlier...


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Nope good Kent girl


I know what girls are **** from the south east too mind !!

Mrs wife's a Surrey girl for the record


----------



## Dai Jones

DeadpoolX said:


> Mrs wife's a Surrey girl for the record


am I reading that right your Mrs wife's as in your mrs has a wife...three in a bed?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite ya slavering cvnts.
> 
> face down a$$ up *IS*the best way to fuk.
> 
> i will be at the stripper next fri & will TRY & video some stuff haha, show kay how its done up here


Umm I know exactly how it's done thank u lol and I don't fancy seeing anyone making snail trails on your leg!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Dai Jones said:


> am I reading that right your Mrs wife's as in your mrs has a wife...three in a bed?


Not sure how you come to that but I like the way your mind thinks so I'm gonna say yes


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm *I know exactly how it's done thank u* lol and I don't fancy seeing anyone making snail trails on your leg!


the vids will be for the lads..

kay.....i swear to god dundee's a whole dif ballgame lol. the boss was in the stripper in glasgow last week & was ragin that they dont do what they do here. fair looking forward to it now tbh  no been in, in months


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> the vids will be for the lads..
> 
> kay.....i swear to god dundee's a whole dif ballgame lol. the boss was in the stripper in glasgow last week & was ragin that they dont do what they do here. fair looking forward to it now tbh  no been in, in months


Id have to get paid more... Make sure u don't catch anything eh yan ye fkin perv!


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Not sure how you come to that but I like the way your mind thinks so I'm gonna say yes


U said mrs wife's a surrey girl...


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> I remember being in that position at the weekend


YYYEEEEEAAAAHHH!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Id have to get paid more... Make sure *u don't catch anything* eh yan ye fkin perv!


obv its them to watch not to catch anything.

swift change of subject!!.....who's good with fashion?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> obv its them to watch not to catch anything.
> 
> swift change of subject!!.....who's good with fashion?


Not by the sounds of how u describe it!

Ummm u modelling some tight pants for me?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Not by the sounds of how u describe it!
> 
> Ummm u modelling some tight pants for me?


thinking bout what im gonna wear to my chrimbo doo....xmas jumper?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> thinking bout what im gonna wear to my chrimbo doo....xmas jumper?


Definately!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I remember being in that position at the weekend


Me too! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Me too! :lol:


I thought u had a misses not a bf??!!


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> I thought u had a misses not a bf??!!


I do but we do try some fcuked up stuff tbh :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> I do but we do try some fcuked up stuff tbh :lol:


Hmmm I'm trying to imagine what would work with u in that position... I can't actually work it out... Unless she has a very special toy for u


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm I'm trying to imagine what would work with u in that position... I can't actually work it out... Unless she has a very special toy for u


Dont do toys kay but i wasnt actualy in that position myself neither... Was testing the water to see what you could come up with... Please do continue.. Typing with one hand here :lol:

As you were speak some more filth pmsl! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Dont do toys kay but i wasnt actualy in that position myself neither... Was testing the water to see what you could come up with... Please do continue.. Typing with one hand here :lol:
> 
> As you were speak some more filth pmsl! :lol:


Lmao no no I know what I am thinking that could happen but I won't say it il be banned lol


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> U said mrs wife's a surrey girl...


Ah I see now , my dumb @ss chubby fingers doing typos that is .

I can roll with it for fantasy purposes if you want though Dai ?


----------



## dipdabs

We had Chinese


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> We had Chinese
> 
> View attachment 104073


mmmm im so jealous


----------



## Jay.32

Had my decision on my PPI claim today... they will be paying me £4000 with in 28 days :beer:


----------



## Guest

Hopefully before Xmas then, you lucky bugger


----------



## Patsy

Morning all.. Anyone fancy a quick bum?


----------



## Tommy10




----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Morning all.. Anyone fancy a quick bum?


yep


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Had my decision on my PPI claim today... they will be paying me £4000 with in 28 days :beer:


Nice one mate, so whats ya plans for it?


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> We had Chinese
> 
> View attachment 104073


Which Chinese do you go to in Barry ?

We used to use Barry Chinese cos it was the closest but I had a bit of a falling out with them last weekend so need a new supplier !


----------



## JANIKvonD

me today


----------



## DeadpoolX

Looks like Newport is gonna see some low supplies on steak and gear around the Christmas period then Jay :thumb:

Congratulations .


----------



## dipdabs

DeadpoolX said:


> Which Chinese do you go to in Barry ?
> 
> We used to use Barry Chinese cos it was the closest but I had a bit of a falling out with them last weekend so need a new supplier !


Umm yangs in Thompson st is really nice but sometimes waiting a good hour if you're having a delivery. Mayflower is good but their chicken chow mein is rubbish. Last night we had that from the twin dragons on Thompson st was nice!


----------



## dipdabs

I've woken up on the wrong side of bed today. Grumpy b1tch are two words to explain me!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I've woken up on the wrong side of bed today. Grumpy b1tch are two words to describe me!


there ya go pal


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> there ya go pal


I knew what I had written didn't sound right. TA. Lol


----------



## Patsy

Need some tt help, anyone point me in the right direction where i can buy the cheapest bcaa and eaa's havent got the time today cheers


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Need some tt help, anyone point me in the right direction where i can buy the cheapest bcaa and eaa's havent got the time today cheers


bulkpowders, ironscience, BBW


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> bulkpowders, ironscience, BBW


What ones do you use Dai or dont you bother?


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> What ones do you use Dai or dont you bother?


I haven't used them yet but will be changing to bulk or ironscience


----------



## Guest

The muscle pharm ones in Cardiff Sports Nutrition are quite good value, if you are in town today.


----------



## dipdabs

Where is everyone today? I actually started my Xmas shopping this morning!



£60 for all that happy days! I have a new found love for pound stretcher


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Where is everyone today? I actually started my Xmas shopping this morning!
> 
> View attachment 104147
> 
> 
> £60 for all that happy days! I have a new found love for pound stretcher


i bought that big truck for my mates younglad for his Bday...its a cracker, got loads of cars with it eh?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> i bought that big truck for my mates younglad for his Bday...its a cracker, got loads of cars with it eh?


Yeah 20quid it's brilliant! He had asked for one like it aswell, was the same price and came with 2 cars! He's well into all this kinda stuff at the minute so was handy to find all that, it's half his list done. His main present is one of them innotabs I hope it's good!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah 20quid it's brilliant! He had asked for one like it aswell, was the same price and came with 2 cars! He's well into all this kinda stuff at the minute so was handy to find all that, it's half his list done. His main present is one of them innotabs I hope it's good!


if its like they leappads...then there p!sh, apps are dear as fuk and p!sh (bought them 2 last xmas) so this year i bought them the new iPads lol


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> if its like they leappads...then there p!sh, apps are dear as fuk and p!sh (bought them 2 last xmas) so this year i bought them the new iPads lol


Ah yh I think u get apps for this but my mate said its really good. Maybe I should of stuck to getting him a wii my mate would of chipped it aswell. Oh well! They will love the iPads!!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm yangs in Thompson st is really nice but sometimes waiting a good hour if you're having a delivery. Mayflower is good but their chicken chow mein is rubbish. Last night we had that from the twin dragons on Thompson st was nice!


Not sure what its called but there's one on high st that's decent that I always used to go to .

Ill try the ones you mentioned , nice one .


----------



## cuggster

Can i join? Viva Le REVOLUTION


----------



## Guest

cuggster said:


> Can i join? Viva Le REVOLUTION


Yeah no worries, enterance fee is a bottle of tren each to the guys.


----------



## cuggster

Only if its the cheap mexican stuff that's mixed in a dirty bath tub?


----------



## Guest

cuggster said:


> Only if its the cheap mexican stuff that's mixed in a dirty bath tub?


Hard to tell the difference between that and normal tren tbh.


----------



## dipdabs

What about me! I'm not a guy and don't want tren!


----------



## cuggster

Place your orders for some of Swansea finest offerings! a swansea pie? lava bread? dead seagull? (the roided up kind ofc  !!!


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> What about me! I'm not a guy and don't want tren!


Well if there's tren around , get it in ya system , male or not  Ask @ausbuilt what it's doing for his missus. You'll soon agree.


----------



## cuggster

I used it once for about a month, I had a psychotic dream and was hallucinating, sweating like a greased monkey and soaked my mattress through, i looked like a heroin addict who wwas clucking for more, loast about a stone of water in a month, i rate it!


----------



## cuggster

well, I think it was tren, could have been heroin knowing the part os swansea im from...


----------



## Guest

I thought there was only 1 part to Swansea ! lol


----------



## cuggster

Oh yes, only one part, but we have many caravan sites dotted around the places, all of us gyppos are kept well away from the posh parts like where @latblaster is from, EAST SIDE IS DA BEST!


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


> Well if there's tren around , get it in ya system , male or not  Ask @ausbuilt what it's doing for his missus. You'll soon agree.


I'd still prefer a big shiny diamond


----------



## latblaster

cuggster said:


> Oh yes, only one part, but we have many caravan sites dotted around the places, all of us gyppos are kept well away from the posh parts like where @latblaster is from, EAST SIDE IS DA BEST!


Me...from a posh part..I think not!


----------



## cuggster

Last time i checked, the west was where all of the private schools were and where all the ''snobs'' lived  :whistling:


----------



## latblaster

cuggster said:


> Last time i checked, the west was where all of the private schools were and where all the ''snobs'' lived  :whistling:


Was in Uplands late this pm & there were some 'posh birds' having their crimbo dinners or whatever. What a shallow bunch they were...

But I wasn't educated in Swansea, so no private school for me.


----------



## Guest

Mumbles ?


----------



## latblaster

OldManRiver said:


> Mumbles ?


Can't hear you mate, speak more clearly. :lol:


----------



## cuggster

OOoooo I love going up that end, they're the 'posh but common' type of women, they love it!!


----------



## ausbuilt

Kaywoodham said:


> I'd still prefer a big shiny diamond


yeah my girls with you on that one, got her a flawless, 1.8ct Intense yellow, emerald cut as an engagement ring...

1.5 years later....

I give her similar coloured BSI Extreme Tren (1.5mg mtren, 100mg tren ace, 200mg tren e per ml) at 1mL/week; her quads are getting near as hard that diamond... am waiting a couple of more months for her a$$ to match the quads (its coming along nicely)....


----------



## Guest

ausbuilt said:


> yeah my girls with you on that one, got her a flawless, 1.8ct Intense yellow, emerald cut as an engagement ring...
> 
> 1.5 years later....
> 
> I give her similar coloured BSI Extreme Tren (1.5mg mtren, 100mg tren ace, 200mg tren e per ml) at 1mL/week; her quads are getting near as hard that diamond... am waiting a couple of more months for her a$$ to match the quads (its coming along nicely)....


There ya go  Tren , the breakfast of champions. Fk dbol lol


----------



## Tommy10

Whenever I get asked what I want I always say nothing - I'm a giver not a taker


----------



## hoolah

cuggster said:


> OOoooo I love going up that end, they're the 'posh but common' type of women, they love it!!


where in swansea are you from fella


----------



## cuggster

Trallwn mate


----------



## hoolah

ah right gendros lad me


----------



## Keeks

Happy Saturday Team Taffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Have a good one whatever you're upto!!! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

ausbuilt said:


> yeah my girls with you on that one, got her a flawless, 1.8ct Intense yellow, emerald cut as an engagement ring...
> 
> 1.5 years later....
> 
> I give her similar coloured BSI Extreme Tren (1.5mg mtren, 100mg tren ace, 200mg tren e per ml) at 1mL/week; her quads are getting near as hard that diamond... am waiting a couple of more months for her a$$ to match the quads (its coming along nicely)....


this 'BSI' is getting VERY popular.....ill need to investigate


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning champs. (yes i mean champions!!!)

12hr sleep last night and im still fuked today....coughing and boaking etc etc, ahwell...hello work


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Nice one mate, so whats ya plans for it?


Not much fun with it dai.. I spent 3k on my credit card renovating one of my houses.. so will pay that off now. and have a nice xmas..

Oh and stock up gear for this 2013 :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all I see we have some new aplicants in... @DAIjones vet them mate....


----------



## dipdabs

Morning  I earnt good money last night, and Wednesday night working, YAYYYYYYY


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Morning  *I earnt good money last night*, and Wednesday night working, YAYYYYYYY


finally got with the times & started dishing out 'extras' eh?...good on ya


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> finally got with the times & started dishing out 'extras' eh?...good on ya


I don't need to dish out extras. I just make sure I stand in the middle of the club sticking my ass out enough and they come to me  lol


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> this 'BSI' is getting VERY popular.....ill need to investigate


BSI seems to have grown a very good reputation in a short space of time, that's the sign of a quality lab tbh.


----------



## dipdabs

Where's team taffy this morning I'm steaming and not been to bed yet. Made a nice £290 profit last night which was ok but I preferred Fridays £350 woo lol. Yeah I'm wrecked tbqh!!!


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> Where's team taffy this morning I'm steaming and not been to bed yet. Made a nice £290 profit last night which was ok but I preferred Fridays £350 woo lol. Yeah I'm wrecked tbqh!!!


You go girl!! 

Off Xmas shopping and seriously cant be assssed, dont like crowds and queues! :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> You go girl!!
> 
> Off Xmas shopping and seriously cant be assssed, dont like crowds and queues! :cursing:


I need to wash my eyes, as I thought that said crowds and queers !

Was gonna say going to Brighton to shop is a long way from Lancs ! LOL


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> I need to wash my eyes, as I thought that said crowds and queers !
> 
> Was gonna say going to Brighton to shop is a long way from Lancs ! LOL


Lo, nope, just hate people in general after today. Job done and thank foooook, why is it that people slow down and become so bloomin annoying and awkward at Xmas :cursing:

Rant over, shopping done, now time to chillax and go back to the gym for a spot of cardio.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lo, nope, just hate people in general after today. Job done and thank foooook, why is it that people slow down and become so bloomin annoying and awkward at Xmas :cursing:
> 
> Rant over, shopping done, now time to chillax and go back to the gym for a spot of cardio.


Agreed, I get fked off when they are walking in town then suddenly STOP causing me to go crashing into them, just so they could look at some santa blowing his nose or something.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Agreed, I get fked off when they are walking in town then suddenly STOP causing me to go crashing into them, just so they could look at some santa blowing his nose or something.


Yep and then they give you a dirty look............DONT STOP DEAD PEOPLE!!!!!! Or people chatting in aisles, why people, why!?!?!? :angry:


----------



## digitalis

In the wise words of Alan Partridge, I just hate the general public.


----------



## Guest

Or old women walking side by side, 5 of them, forcing everyone else off onto the road.

Fk that for a laugh, careful ladies i'm coming through !!!!!

Although it's not so bad if you are walking behind someone who's fit  I don't mind them stopping suddenly. Only excitement I get these days


----------



## digitalis

That's why I wear shoes with mirrors on.


----------



## Keeks

digitalis said:


> In the wise words of Alan Partridge, I just hate the general public.


I love Alan Partidge!!!!!!

Argh.....dont rub your fanny on me!!! Had me laughing for days, along with I've pierced mi foot on a spiiiiikkkkkkeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## digitalis

Partridge says what everyone wants to say but is afraid to lol.

Nah Xmas shopping, they don't make so much of a big deal of it out here cos the shopping is pretty much always chocca. Weird seeing Xmas trees and golden decorations up and Cliff Richard songs in 34 degree heat mind...


----------



## Keeks

I bet it is. Cant imagine Xmas in the sun, and tbh, I think I prefer the cold as its what Ive always known, and I like the cosy Xmas feeling.

Lol, yeah, Partidge is a star! Will be watching them over Xmas, whilst eating chocolate!


----------



## digitalis

You're right it's much much better in the UK. It doesn't feel festive at all talking about Xmas one minute then which beach to go to the next as crazy as that sounds.

I miss the **** outta Blighty if I'm honest as nice as Oz is and for some bizarre reason Winter lol. Glad to be coming back in a few months! I think the Office on Xmas would be good, if I watched it here though I'd probably be calling in an emergency loan and the next ticket home lol UK tely/comedy ****es over the garbage on here. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

digitalis said:


> You're right it's much much better in the UK. It doesn't feel festive at all talking about Xmas one minute then which beach to go to the next as crazy as that sounds.
> 
> I miss the **** outta Blighty if I'm honest as nice as Oz is and for some bizarre reason Winter lol. Glad to be coming back in a few months! I think the Office on Xmas would be good, if I watched it here though I'd probably be calling in an emergency loan and the next ticket home lol UK tely/comedy ****es over the garbage on here. :thumb:


I've always thought that, that it just wouldnt feel like Xmas. Dont know if its just because thats all Ive known, but I like big cosy jumpers and being all snuggly at Xmas, getting wrapped up in bed, watching Xmas telly and eating Xmas food.

How long have you been there?


----------



## digitalis

Keeks said:


> I've always thought that, that it just wouldnt feel like Xmas. Dont know if its just because thats all Ive known, but I like big cosy jumpers and being all snuggly at Xmas, getting wrapped up in bed, watching Xmas telly and eating Xmas food.
> 
> How long have you been there?


Aye, sounds good!

8 months.

Oz is great, work everywhere and the people sound. It's given me loads of good life experience but I know what I want now after a long time to think. I'd consider moving here but a bit in the future when I've accomplished some things back home which includes lifting some serious iron and lots of pharmacuticals lol.

I know the UK economy isn't great but to be fair as a traveller it's not as if you get an amazing selection of jobs here either.

Yeah, I miss the cold dry days of winter, and frost as well for some bizarre reason:lol:

Good pics btw!


----------



## Keeks

digitalis said:


> Aye, sounds good!
> 
> 8 months.
> 
> Oz is great, work everywhere and the people sound. It's given me loads of good life experience but I know what I want now after a long time to think. I'd consider moving here but a bit in the future when I've accomplished some things back home which includes lifting some serious iron and lots of pharmacuticals lol.
> 
> I know the UK economy isn't great but to be fair as a traveller it's not as if you get an amazing selection of jobs here either.
> 
> Yeah, I miss the cold dry days of winter, and frost as well for some bizarre reason:lol:
> 
> Good pics btw!


I bet its been a fab experience, and great that you've done it. Lol, I like your list of things you want to accomplish :thumb: good reasons to come back home!

Although the economy isnt great, there are still jobs out there.

Ha ha, y'know, I bet I'd miss it too, I like cold crisp mornings when the suns shining and its time to wrap up warm. 

Thank you!


----------



## Madoxx

Cardiff born, Cardiff bred, when I dies Ill be Cardiff dead! They'll build a little plot in Splott in memory of me!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

madocks said:


> Cardiff born, Cardiff bred, when I dies Ill be Cardiff dead! They'll build a little plot in Splott in memory of me!


Where you from again?


----------



## Madoxx




----------



## JANIKvonD

madocks said:


> Cardiff born, Cardiff bred, when I dies Ill be Cardiff dead! They'll build a little plot in Splott in memory of me!


i fukin hate wales


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning TT, good w.e?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:
 

> i fukin hate wales





JANIKvonD said:


> morning TT, good w.e?


fcuk you


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> fcuk you


LOVE U THOUGH  xx


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> LOVE U THOUGH  xx


:laugh:..... :wub:


----------



## Guest

Is TT closed for the holiday season ? :tt2:


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk is this thread still on the go? milky close please


----------



## Dai Jones

OldManRiver said:


> Is TT closed for the holiday season ? :tt2:


looks like it


----------



## Guest

Does don't it ! Someone best leave a sign on the door.


----------



## Keeks

Noooooooooooooo, cant be closed for Xmas, we've gotta compare Xmas dinners!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Noooooooooooooo, cant be closed for Xmas, we've gotta compare Xmas dinners!


Mines will win  wagers??


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Mines will win  wagers??


Ooooooooooo, fighting talk.......wager for sure cos mine will win!! 

I have pictures of last years if you wanna see? This years will be similar, and I cant wait!

I will explain however beofre I post..............Im not keen on food touching.


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> View attachment 104615
> 
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Were you on a plane ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> View attachment 104615
> 
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 :lol: damn uv got it in the bag! but ill post my 6 courser anyway


----------



## Jay.32

Dont you dare close this thread!!!

Im busy with a few probs..... but I will be back :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Were you on a plane ?


Lol, nope just at my mum and dads, she bought me some special plates, bless her!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol, nope just at my mum and dads, she bought me some special plates, bless her!


aw they look like airline plates


----------



## Outoftoon

Keeks said:


> View attachment 104615
> 
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Where did u get those plates from? THEY are cool!


----------



## Outoftoon

madocks said:


> Cardiff born, Cardiff bred, when I dies Ill be Cardiff dead! They'll build a little plot in Splott in memory of me!


Good old Splott or Upper Cardiff Bay as I called it when I lived there!


----------



## Jay.32

Hello all... hope your all good.. and got your xmas shopping done with out to much stress.. 

Are we all feeling xmasy?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Hello all... hope your all good.. and got your xmas shopping done with out to much stress..
> 
> Are we all feeling xmasy?


I will be aprox 1pm on xmas eve when I finnish work, hope all is well mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I will be aprox 1pm on xmas eve when I finnish work, hope all is well mate?


I finish the same time Dai... then time to eat and drink as much as pos.. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Just got back from McArthur Glen and it wasn't too busy at all considering.

Didn't buy fk all until I got into Sainsburies , then I stocked up on egg whites and quark. lol


----------



## Jay.32

OldManRiver said:


> Just got back from McArthur Glen and it wasn't too busy at all considering.
> 
> Didn't buy fk all until I got into Sainsburies , then I stocked up on egg whites and quark. lol


You bought most important stuff I see monkey nuts  no prezzys for anyone... just food for you :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I finish the same time Dai... then time to eat and drink as much as pos.. :lol:


spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> You bought most important stuff I see monkey nuts  no prezzys for anyone... just food for you :lol:


Damn right ! I'll get the presents tomorrow after the gym. lol


----------



## Tommy10

nos da fy ffrindiau cymraeg :thumb:

mental busy mon for me at the store, chasing this bonus like a bitch :cursing:

had an oxygen facial this morning then gym, was supposed to go buy a few bits but its torrential rain here so

sacked it off, thinking of getting a wee bit of botox tomoz night, wanna look fresh n perky over the holidays>>>


----------



## Keeks

Outoftoon said:


> Where did u get those plates from? THEY are cool!


They are cool, and Ive got yellow ones too! :thumb: Think she got them from Morrisons, they were picnic plates......so Im guessing that people on picnics dont like their food touching either! 



Jay.32 said:


> You bought most important stuff I see monkey nuts  no prezzys for anyone... just food for you :lol:


Yep, he bought quark....the most important stuff! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

How's everyone in here? Its been very quiet!


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> How's everyone in here? Its been very quiet!


holly sh!t she's alive how do kay


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> holly sh!t she's alive how do kay


I'm alive just about, slowly dying with a cold tho! I sound like a 90 yr old woman, in a very sexy state ready for work tonight lol. How r u dai?


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> I'm alive just about, slowly dying with a cold tho! I sound like a 90 yr old woman, in a very sexy state ready for work tonight lol. How r u dai?


I'm alright just getting by trying to get my head straight and getting xmas sorted, whats with the name change


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> I'm alright just getting by trying to get my head straight and getting xmas sorted, whats with the name change


Xmas is hard! I thought it would be best to change it from my name. I have been reported to children's services and even the fact I use this forum has been mentioned lol. Been done maliciously obviously as jack is well looked after. Lucky for me today I have them coming round to check my house out and even make sure I have food in the cupboards. Happy Xmas to me lol


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Xmas is hard! I thought it would be best to change it from my name. I have been reported to children's services and even the fact I use this forum has been mentioned lol. Been done maliciously obviously as jack is well looked after. Lucky for me today I have them coming round to check my house out and even make sure I have food in the cupboards. Happy Xmas to me lol


you are fcuking kiding me damn Kay so sorry to hear that I hope it all blows over very soon, stupid question but do you know who has done it and why


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> you are fcuking kiding me damn Kay so sorry to hear that I hope it all blows over very soon, stupid question but do you know who has done it and why


No not kidding. Apparently I have mad parties all the time, I'm a cocaine addict, don't feed jack properly and dump him on anyone so I can go to work lol. Yeah I have a good idea  the woman did say straight away they thought it was a malicious call by an 'enemy' but at the time it didn't click to me but it did after so will be telling her about it today.


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> No not kidding. Apparently I have mad parties all the time, I'm a cocaine addict, don't feed jack properly and dump him on anyone so I can go to work lol. Yeah I have a good idea  the woman did say straight away they thought it was a malicious call by an 'enemy' but at the time it didn't click to me but it did after so will be telling her about it today.


that's normal that what are they on about :laugh:...well its sounds they are just doing their job and following it up and I'm sure they'll see everything is ok


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> that's normal that what are they on about :laugh:...well its sounds they are just doing their job and following it up and I'm sure they'll see everything is ok


Haha it's funny cos I think I've never had more than 3 people in the house drinking at one time, never with jack in the house and the worst I've done is drank a bottle of wine very occasionally on my own while he's in bed. Well they better see everything is ok cos if they don't there is something seriously wrong with the system!


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Haha it's funny cos I think I've never had more than 3 people in the house drinking at one time, never with jack in the house and the worst I've done is drank a bottle of wine very occasionally on my own while he's in bed. Well they better see everything is ok cos if they don't there is something seriously wrong with the system!


that is very true so you better get the poor lad ya knocked out out ya cupboard :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> that is very true so you better get the poor lad ya knocked out out ya cupboard :laugh:


Hahaha oh forgot about him better feed him too! Lol.

When she asked me about food I was like guessing they failed to mention I weight train and usually eat one of the healthiest diets Ul come across and have to make sure I always have food lol.

The same girl always babysits for me, who works in a playgroup 5 days a week lol, was laughing about it cos I took asparagus up there with jacks tea the other week and he was telling her how much he loved it. She was like I've never known a 3 yr old to know what it is let alone eat it.

This world is a very funny place!


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Hahaha oh forgot about him better feed him too! Lol.
> 
> When she asked me about food I was like guessing they failed to mention I weight train and usually eat one of the healthiest diets Ul come across and have to make sure I always have food lol.
> 
> The same girl always babysits for me, who works in a playgroup 5 days a week lol, was laughing about it cos I took asparagus up there with jacks tea the other week and he was telling her how much he loved it. She was like I've never known a 3 yr old to know what it is let alone eat it.
> 
> This world is a very funny place!


well all that right there will defo turn it around


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> well all that right there will defo turn it around


Yeah. What u doing for Xmas anyway? Other than it being hard u looking forward to it? Jack is getting up earlier every day. Came in my room at half 5 this morning, got into bed then said he needed a wee. So off he went and snuck downstairs. Caught him red handed trying to open presents! He's mega excited.


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Yeah. What u doing for Xmas anyway? Other than it being hard u looking forward to it? Jack is getting up earlier every day. Came in my room at half 5 this morning, got into bed then said he needed a wee. So off he went and snuck downstairs. Caught him red handed trying to open presents! He's mega excited.


your supposed to put them under tree xmas eve night so he knows farther xmas has been the next morning :nono:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> your supposed to put them under tree xmas eve night so he knows farther xmas has been the next morning :nono:


Haha his ones from father Xmas won't go under til then, these were ones my mum sent up I let him put them under there yesterday


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Haha his ones from father Xmas won't go under til then, these were ones my mum sent up I let him put them under there yesterday


a right i see


----------



## Jay.32

Kay that is shocking.. cant believe someone could do that... risking that little boy being taken away from his mum for nothing...

There iss some fcking sad sick people around


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Kay that is shocking.. cant believe someone could do that... risking that little boy being taken away from his mum for nothing...
> 
> There iss some fcking sad sick people around


I know it's crazy, the extremes these people go to just because they don't like someone. Sick. It's the exact reason I stopped having anything to do with these people because all they do is gossip and bitch and interfere with people's lives. Didn't expect any less tbh and jacks the only thing that means something to me and could be used to hurt me, that's why it's been done.


----------



## dipdabs

It's being put down to being a malicious call


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> I know it's crazy, the extremes these people go to just because they don't like someone. Sick. It's the exact reason I stopped having anything to do with these people because all they do is gossip and bitch and interfere with people's lives. Didn't expect any less tbh and jacks the only thing that means something to me and could be used to hurt me, that's why it's been done.


When they see that it is all a wind up, they should go back and investigate the tool that reported you in the 1st place tbh, I bet they aren't smellin of roses. fks sake why do ppl sh!t stir when kids are involved ?


----------



## Keeks

dipdabs said:


> I know it's crazy, the extremes these people go to just because they don't like someone. Sick. It's the exact reason I stopped having anything to do with these people because all they do is gossip and bitch and interfere with people's lives. Didn't expect any less tbh and jacks the only thing that means something to me and could be used to hurt me, that's why it's been done.


Oh hun, thats proper sh1tty, unfortunately theres some sick and very sad folk about, but it'll always catch up with them I really believe in karma, so no doubt they will get theirs somewhere down the line.

Try not to let it put a dampner on Xmas though, and have a fab time!!


----------



## Keeks

Morning Team Taffy......so thought we could all do with cheering up in here so heres a few pics to get us in the Xmas mood!


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> Morning Team Taffy......so thought we could all do with cheering up in here so heres a few pics to get us in the Xmas mood!
> 
> View attachment 104905
> View attachment 104906
> View attachment 104907
> View attachment 104908
> View attachment 104909


Morning keeks what u up to today?

I'm very tired and not well after a very long night in work but I'm off to get jack in an hour and hopefully a nice Xmas film to watch this afternoon


----------



## Keeks

dipdabs said:


> Morning keeks what u up to today?
> 
> I'm very tired and not well after a very long night in work but I'm off to get jack in an hour and hopefully a nice Xmas film to watch this afternoon


Hello hun.

Well, Ive officially joined the trouble at home crew so just got stocked up on goodies, off to a friends this aft and chilling in front of the tv tonight. No fooooker is spoiling my Xmas....no way!!! 

Ahh, have a lovely afternoon! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Hello hun.
> 
> Well, Ive officially joined the trouble at home crew so just got stocked up on goodies, off to a friends this aft and chilling in front of the tv tonight. No fooooker is spoiling my Xmas....no way!!!
> 
> Ahh, have a lovely afternoon! :thumb:


O sh!t it must be catching, chin up it will pass


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O sh!t it must be catching, chin up it will pass


Cheers. Ummm, not sure, but like I said, no one spoils my Xmas. Ive had a fab year and Im not going to let the last week be sh1tty! So will be annoying you guys on here!


----------



## Dai Jones

So which ones your pussy @Keeks......sorry i had to say it


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> So which ones your pussy @Keeks......sorry i had to say it


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Right, well that got me smiling and laughing!

I have three.....one very sexy grey one 

An inbred one 

And the other one is camera shy.


----------



## Jay.32

Merry xmas to the Team Taffy crew... love you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Merry xmas to the Team Taffy crew... love you all xxxxxxxx


right back at you ya [email protected]


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## bennyrock

Merry Xmas to all my country men and women. Nadolig Llawen.


----------



## Dai Jones

bennyrock said:


> Merry Xmas to all my country men and women. Nadolig Llawen.


Nadolig Llawen Benny


----------



## Guest

Happy Christmas to one and all


----------



## Tommy10

OldManRiver said:


> Happy Christmas to one and all


hes hot !!


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> hes hot !!


That brings a brand new meaning to sitting on Santas lap hey , have a good one tommy


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> hes hot !!


That brings a brand new meaning to sitting on Santas lap hey , have a good one tommy


----------



## Tommy10

Sugar Plum Sugar Socks


----------



## Keeks

Merry Christmas Team Taffy!!!!!!!!! 

Hope you all have a fab day and eat way too much cr4p!!!!! :thumb:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keeks

I did have an Xmas picture but it did have a bad word in so had to take it out. 

Merry Christmas anyway!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> Sugar Plum Sugar Socks
> View attachment 105187


Bubbles Sugar Socks 

Merry Christmas Tommy, have a fab day!


----------



## Tommy10

I'm sat waiting for my flat mate to get up , even took the rubbish out and had my oats and he's still not up !! Move !! Lol


----------



## Keeks

One thing for it Tommy, time to start making noise, 'accidentally' dropping things!


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas @Keeks and you @Tommy10

Roll on the food


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Sugar Plum Sugar Socks
> View attachment 105187


Cookie sparkly toes lol

Happy Xmas everyone xxx


----------



## Guest

Tommy10 said:


> Sugar Plum Sugar Socks
> View attachment 105187


Mines Puddin Sparkly Toes.

Merry Xmas to you too Dipdabs


----------



## Keeks

Hope you've all had a fab day. Ive eaten loads and am very very stuffed, the foods been fab!

My Xmas dinner


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Hope you've all had a fab day. Ive eaten loads and am very very stuffed, the foods been fab!
> 
> My Xmas dinner
> 
> View attachment 105242


Erm the plates ?


----------



## Tommy10

Me and my mammy/ niece


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Erm the plates ?


OCD @Keeks


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Erm the plates ?


OCD @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> Erm the plates ?





Dai Jones said:


> OCD @Keeks


  I dont like my food touching, its too messy, I like some order on my plate. My mum bought me those plates for when I go to her house for tea, bless her, they're fab. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I like the plates, be like eating on a plane everyday


----------



## dipdabs

Where is the rest of team taffy, I miss them 

We've had a pretty lovely Xmas to be fair. Yet I was worrying about it so much! I'm so glad it's went better than I thought. Jack had to have 'time out' about 5 times yesterday but it's not because he was naughty, more getting over excited and suddenly becoming stroppy and not sharing. Time out worked brilliant every time though, so I was happy 

I have never seen such a happy child. I've seen my sisters etc on christmas but never have I seen a reaction like jacks. He went absolutely mad when he saw Santa ate the mince pies! Literally bouncing and punching the air! All day he has been telling me he loves me and loves Christmas and how good it's been. I love him so much. Anyway I'm a little drunk which is why I'm probably having a soppy moment lol. Just with the girls having some wine, gna the pub soon. Here's some pics 





This blow up star wars thing is amazing



Jack before one of his time out moments lol





With his new leappad/kids iPad thingy ^



My face looking a little fat ^ scared to step on the scales 6 pack has gone haha



Popped out to a scabby real scabby house party and this is what one of the guys had on lol ^



My mate sarahs wine who reckons she's 'pacing' ^



Meeee ^



Anyway I'm shutting up now and gna the pub. I really hope you've all had an amazing Xmas. Would love to hear about everyone else's, I also hope that the 'godfather' @jay32 is ok!!


----------



## Keeks

Ahhh, looks like you had a fab time, and Jacks smile, so cute!!! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

brought a wee smile to my face that did ya p!sh hade! hope ya'll had a great chrimbo

mine had a ball....spoilt to fuk.....and im glad its over with tbh lol, im gettin auld


----------



## JANIKvonD

@dipdabs what was the inspiration to ur new username? cos i use they words....A LOT :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> @dipdabs what was the inspiration to ur new username? cos i use they words....A LOT :lol:


Because I've had a dipdab on my shelf for a couple months, keep going to eat it then I feel really bad and don't. Nothing exciting lol.

I remember doing press ups in an elf costume last night. Got in at half 7. I really do not feel very well


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> Because I've had a dipdab on my shelf for a couple months, keep going to eat it then I feel really bad and don't. Nothing exciting lol.
> 
> I remember doing press ups in an elf costume last night. Got in at half 7. I really do not feel very well


ouch....thats what time i rolled in at the other day, mrs wasnt amused lol. u still bedded?

elf costume...


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> ouch....thats what time i rolled in at the other day, mrs wasnt amused lol. u still bedded?
> 
> elf costume...


Up and showered now. Don't really know how. Just waiting on my anadin extra kicking in.

Yeah elf costume. I'm hoping none of the pictures make it on fb...


----------



## Guest

Afternoon all, was lovely having the whole gym to myself this morning, well for an hour anyway before the stragglers turned up.

Back, Biceps, Rear Delts and traps all mullered today, now for 3 days of decadence. Well rest anyway  Back the the usual routine next week.


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Afternoon all, was lovely having the whole gym to myself this morning, well for an hour anyway before the stragglers turned up.
> 
> Back, Biceps, Rear Delts and traps all mullered today, now for 3 days of decadence. Well rest anyway  Back the the usual routine next week.


how long do u usually spend in the gym mate?


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> how long do u usually spend in the gym mate?


Couple of hours at the most. But i'm going to 4 gym sessions a week in the new year so I can cut that down a bit and spread out the work over 4 days instead of 3


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> Couple of hours at the most. But i'm going to 4 gym sessions a week in the new year so I can cut that down a bit and spread out the work over 4 days instead of 3


couple of hours!! fook thaaat, u musta had a few toilet breaks in there old boy lol


----------



## lxm

this is where its all been continuing...

someone could have told me :crying:

hello :laugh:


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> couple of hours!! fook thaaat, u musta had a few toilet breaks in there old boy lol


lol nah, although I was watching 101 dalmatians in there today while resting between sets  lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> this is where its all been continuing...
> 
> someone could have told me :crying:
> 
> hello :laugh:


na its p!sh in here usually.....only lively today cos im bored at work


----------



## JANIKvonD

OldManRiver said:


> lol nah, although I was watching 101 dalmatians in there today while resting between sets  lol


haha its usually keeping up with the kardashians on in mine when i go


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> haha its usually keeping up with the kardashians on in mine when i go


Well they got the active channel on one, and normally the other is either on the dance channel, or Sky News or something like that.

Just was nice to have the place to myself and no stupid music playing in the background


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Where is the rest of team taffy, I miss them
> 
> We've had a pretty lovely Xmas to be fair. Yet I was worrying about it so much! I'm so glad it's went better than I thought. Jack had to have 'time out' about 5 times yesterday but it's not because he was naughty, more getting over excited and suddenly becoming stroppy and not sharing. Time out worked brilliant every time though, so I was happy
> 
> I have never seen such a happy child. I've seen my sisters etc on christmas but never have I seen a reaction like jacks. He went absolutely mad when he saw Santa ate the mince pies! Literally bouncing and punching the air! All day he has been telling me he loves me and loves Christmas and how good it's been. I love him so much. Anyway I'm a little drunk which is why I'm probably having a soppy moment lol. Just with the girls having some wine, gna the pub soon. Here's some pics
> 
> View attachment 105323
> View attachment 105324
> 
> 
> View attachment 105325
> View attachment 105326
> View attachment 105327
> View attachment 105328
> View attachment 105329
> View attachment 105331
> View attachment 105332
> 
> 
> This blow up star wars thing is amazing
> 
> View attachment 105333
> 
> 
> Jack before one of his time out moments lol
> 
> View attachment 105334
> 
> 
> View attachment 105335
> View attachment 105336
> 
> 
> With his new leappad/kids iPad thingy ^
> 
> View attachment 105337
> 
> 
> My face looking a little fat ^ scared to step on the scales 6 pack has gone haha
> 
> View attachment 105338
> 
> 
> Popped out to a scabby real scabby house party and this is what one of the guys had on lol ^
> 
> View attachment 105339
> 
> 
> My mate sarahs wine who reckons she's 'pacing' ^
> 
> View attachment 105340
> 
> 
> Meeee ^
> 
> View attachment 105341
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm shutting up now and gna the pub. I really hope you've all had an amazing Xmas. Would love to hear about everyone else's, I also hope that the 'godfather' @jay32 is ok!!


Im good thanks Kay.. glad you and the liitle man had a nice time...

hope all of you guys are well... Ive not been on much coz everyone in my house has had this horrible virus... its been a terrible xmas coz of that... I cant wait to get back to some routine and hard training....

its time to grow...


----------



## lxm

all doom & gloom!

hugs all round.


----------



## JANIKvonD

I'm just dropping the wife off in town so it'll be a porn fuelled [email protected] fest for me tonight


----------



## lxm

anyone in ?? Bored as hell....;[


----------



## Guest

Yeah, i'm in, but not functioning ! lol My mind shut off about 2 hours ago from boredom. lol


----------



## lxm

hmm...


----------



## Guest

That reminded me of this






Which in turn reminded me of this


----------



## Patsy

Good morning TT so then...how did everyones xmas go hey? Been realy quiet here hasnt it!

Well i had 3 weeks off and am due to start pct this week and cutting and training started yesterday, not gonna lie was hard as i trained chest but realy enjoyed it, gonna have a long break off the gear as my body felt tired and was getting bored of bp up an down and besides i was out on the town more times than id like to admit latley 

So heres a pic of my current condition, gonna run a low carb up until march and then see where i am then and maintain for the summer 



I realy do hope you are all well and sincerely wish everyone here a great new year, be it in the gym or your personal home life, all the best


----------



## Jay.32

Hey pat have a good one fella...


----------



## Tommy10

I agree with you Pats, I stopped gear around October time , was up and down health wise most of the year , just fed up with the whole process of being on / off cycle and everything that goes with it , recent pic from yesterday , off cycle and leaned right down ... It's all about health , good diet now


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Hey pat have a good one fella...


Well apparently from what i can remember mate it was pmsl! obviously some things mate you just do not post on an open forum :lol:

What about you mate? Btw that day i text you i was in town, got home a day later :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> I agree with you Pats, I stopped gear around October time , was up and down health wise most of the year , just fed up with the whole process of being on / off cycle and everything that goes with it , recent pic from yesterday , off cycle and leaned right down ... It's all about health , good diet now
> View attachment 105734


I agree mate, no reason why we cant maintain a decent physique without gear as we all have a great base from previous cycles

Besides that aswell me and my mrs want to start trying for a little one and i want to be clear of all aas out of my system for obvious reason fella


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> I agree mate, no reason why we cant maintain a decent physique without gear as we all have a great base from previous cycles
> 
> Besides that aswell me and my mrs want to start trying for a little one and i want to be clear of all aas out of my system for obvious reason fella


didnt realise you were that serious with ur GF, how long u been togethor?

Theres no way im trying for a baby.......................

it would ruin my hips :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> didnt realise you were that serious with ur GF, how long u been togethor?
> 
> Theres no way im trying for a baby.......................
> 
> it would ruin my hips :lol:


Known eachother for years, mutual family friends ect.. Been with eachother on and off mainly my fault for the way i chose to lead my lifestyle but all that is in the past mate, shes a good girl and all that aside we are great mates since day one always were, we are both the same age apart from her being a month older than me, also she is smoking hot and treats me good and we dont argue, shes back in the gym in the new year and running a diet along side me, id like to post a pic but i have more respect for her than that so you will all have to take my word for it, shes the most beautiful girl i have ever layed eyes on literaly!

Btw fcuk ya hips... Fancy a quick new years bum before i send my santa outfit back? You will have to ignore the stains on it though fella the fcuking washing maching packed up :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> Known eachother for years, mutual family friends ect.. Been with eachother on and off mainly my fault for the way i chose to lead my lifestyle but all that is in the past mate, shes a good girl and all that aside we are great mates since day one always were, we are both the same age apart from her being a month older than me, also she is smoking hot and treats me good and we dont argue, shes back in the gym in the new year and running a diet along side me, id like to post a pic but i have more respect for her than that so you will all have to take my word for it, shes the most beautiful girl i have ever layed eyes on literaly!
> 
> Btw fcuk ya hips... Fancy a quick new years bum before i send my santa outfit back? You will have to ignore the stains on it though fella the fcuking washing maching packed up :lol:


awwww sounds great pal, lots to look forward to then :thumb:

p.s..my waters packed up so my face has " stains" on it, and my Asss is a bit like a painters radio :lol:

But dive in by all means :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Has anyone else got a belly and fat ass after Xmas or is it just me!?


----------



## Keeks

dipdabs said:
 

> Has anyone else got a belly and fat ass after Xmas or is it just me!?


Huge belly and even huger bubble bum for me!


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> Huge belly and even huger bubble bum for me!


Thank god for that! I feel better now lol


----------



## Tommy10

dipdabs said:


> Has anyone else got a belly and fat ass after Xmas or is it just me!?


Nope  lean and fit ass butchers


----------



## Keeks

Right Team Taffy........Have a fantabulous New Years, and hope that 2013 is a fab year for you all!!!!

Lots of love and lets all have a great Team Taffy 2013!!!! :beer:  :thumb:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Happy new year to you all...

I will be back on here regular in the new year to fire this thread back up again...

Hope you all have a good night

xxxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Happy new year to you all...
> 
> I will be back on here regular in the new year to fire this thread back up again...
> 
> Hope you all have a good night
> 
> xxxx


Good good, we miss our mod! xxx


----------



## Guest

Yes Happy New Year to the fellow Cymraegians  Stay safe


----------



## bennyrock

Have a good en Guys and Gals and see u all in the new year for another year of blood ,sweat and iron !!! BND


----------



## bennyrock

dipdabs said:


> Has anyone else got a belly and fat ass after Xmas or is it just me!?


I'm a stain at the mo. nothing a week of insanity won't shift though.


----------



## Patsy

I was wondering if anyone wants a mini TT shape up challenge until march just to get us all motivated and focused, post up start pics today and we will all compare them on the first of march, whos in? Will be fun and im starting pct in a few days so i need a bit of movivation plus my bp is way up again today so i need to get back into pysical fitness

Anyways here's my starting pic i just took if your in post up before 12pm tonight


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> I was wondering if anyone wants a mini TT shape up challenge until march just to get us all motivated and focused, post up start pics today and we will all compare them on the first of march, whos in? Will be fun and im starting pct in a few days so i need a bit of movivation plus my bp is way up again today so i need to get back into pysical fitness
> 
> Anyways here's my starting pic i just took if your in post up before 12pm tonight
> 
> View attachment 105770


Il do it!


----------



## Patsy

dipdabs said:


> Il do it!


Chuck ya pic up Kay, we all need the motivation, i feels fcuked after the session ive had the past 3 weeks pmsl :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Chuck ya pic up Kay, we all need the motivation, i feels fcuked after the session ive had the past 3 weeks pmsl :lol:


Il get one in a min. I haven't been to the gym in weeks and lived off crap food. I'm only just starting to discover chicken again lol. I've put on 6lbs in just over a week...


----------



## Patsy

dipdabs said:


> Il get one in a min. I haven't been to the gym in weeks and lived off crap food. I'm only just starting to discover chicken again lol. I've put on 6lbs in just over a week...


Fcuk it its xmas and well... It happens pmsl, ive dieted on mcdonalds, crisps, chocolate and beer, no wonder my bp is sky high again


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Fcuk it its xmas and well... It happens pmsl, ive dieted on mcdonalds, crisps, chocolate and beer, no wonder my bp is sky high again


Same but u can add in KFC and dominos. No wonder I feel like a fat bitch and don't want to move off the sofa ha

I think cardio is going to be in order when I can get back to the gym next week


----------



## dipdabs

Here we go.



Need to tighten up and drink more water. I think I saw cellulite on my ass earlier MY WORST NIGHTMARE lol


----------



## Patsy

Im gona include this in my diet, maybe mix it with quark :lol:

http://www.lulu.com/gb/en/shop/fotie-photenhauer/natural-harvest-a-collection-of-semen-based-recipes/paperback/product-20052760.html


----------



## Keeks

Happy new year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Happy new year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Happy new year Keeks and to everyone wish you all the best x


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck.........got breakfast news on and theres a feature about getting more women to go to the gym.......and here starts the faddy new years resolutioners!


----------



## Tommy10

HNY from the gym  first in ( sado ) lol


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> HNY from the gym  first in ( sado ) lol
> View attachment 105847


Id love to be there now, im bored, sober and wants to do some cardio!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Oh heck.........got breakfast news on and theres a feature about getting more women to go to the gym.......and here starts the faddy new years resolutioners!


Lol its boring to listen to aint it!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Lol its boring to listen to aint it!


But oh so funny! I can just hear everyone saying this morning.......Right, Im detoxing, getting fit and going to the gym! Fair enough if they thought that and started at any other time in the year, just not on January 1st!!


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> Id love to be there now, im bored, sober and wants to do some cardio!


It's ace , just me and the blonde Russian bird  she competes and does security through the night here lol


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Id love to be there now, im bored, sober and wants to do some cardio!


Get off ur ass and go to the park or something


----------



## flinty90

happy new year taffy's and even Kay


----------



## bulldogge

happy new year to all.... hope you had a good one


----------



## dipdabs

Oh are TT still meeting at the end of the month? @jay32


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> Oh are TT still meeting at the end of the month? @jay32


Needs the full stop @Jay.32 he won't get the mention


----------



## dipdabs

Oh yeah!


----------



## Patsy

dipdabs said:


> Get off ur ass and go to the park or something


I did, just got back


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> I did, just got back


Ah lol good lad


----------



## dipdabs

Jacks naked singing about his willy lol


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> Jacks naked singing about his willy lol


----------



## dipdabs

OldManRiver said:


>


I have learnt from a very young age men are obsessed with their dangly bits! He sings about boobies aswell all the time


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> I have learnt from a very young age men are obsessed with their dangly bits! He sings about boobies aswell all the time












I gotta use pictures, cos quite frankly I can't find the right words ! LOL


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Oh are TT still meeting at the end of the month? @jay32


I would love to as agreed months ago but I am on my @rss and really couldn't afford the trip down


----------



## Dai Jones

O and happy to new year guys


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> I would love to as agreed months ago but I am on my @rss and really couldn't afford the trip down


Yeah i agree mate, i lost my job too and am moving next month its all a bit upside down tbh


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Yeah i agree mate, i lost my job too and am moving next month its all a bit upside down tbh


wow sorry you lost ya job mate and yeh I'm moving to funny enough


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> wow sorry you lost ya job mate and yeh I'm moving to funny enough


Well it was sort of a decision to part ways mate, think i mentioned it here before as i wasnt happy, where you moving to Dai? Im moving to Ireland with the mrs


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Well it was sort of a decision to part ways mate, think i mentioned it here before as i wasnt happy, where you moving to Dai? Im moving to Ireland with the mrs


wow you don't hang about do ya  I'm moving round the corner same street  when ya going mate


----------



## Patsy

Im going on the 18th of this month mate, obviously will still be posting here that wont change an will still be training too 

Good luck with the move mate and hope this year treats you and ya family good too


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Im going on the 18th of this month mate, obviously will still be posting here that wont change an will still be training too
> 
> Good luck with the move mate and hope this year treats you and ya family good too


right back at ya mate!!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> right back at ya mate!!


Cheers mate, lifes too short for regrets


----------



## Keeks

Hope the moves go well for both of you Dai and Pasty......but Pasty, I have one concern..........have you checked and got the quark situation sorted in Ireland? Bloomin well hope so!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Hope the moves go well for both of you Dai and Pasty......but Pasty, I have one concern..........have you checked and got the quark situation sorted in Ireland? Bloomin well hope so!!!!


Hahha i knew you would come out with something like this somewhere down the line lol! Yeah they have a tesco and aldis so i will cope fine thanks Keeks, im actualy happy that your concerned about me :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Hahha i knew you would come out with something like this somewhere down the line lol! Yeah they have a tesco and aldis so i will cope fine thanks Keeks, im actualy happy that your concerned about me :lol:


Phewwwwwwwwwwwww, panic over! :thumb: Tescos quark's a bit rubbish, but quark is quark!  Of course Im concerned, you're one of my best quarkers on here, so you've got to keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Phewwwwwwwwwwwww, panic over! :thumb: Tescos quark's a bit rubbish, but quark is quark!  Of course Im concerned, you're one of my best quarkers on here, so you've got to keep it up! :thumb:


Yes but as you said... Better than no quark at all!!! 

Oh i have been using recreational quark for years now, rehab was a total waste of time as i always relaspe... Especialy on sainsburys brand :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Oh are TT still meeting at the end of the month? @jay32


Well Kay, it looks like its just me & you!!! seeing as everyone else is pulling out...

Lets get wasted!!!! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Well Kay, it looks like its just me & you!!! seeing as everyone else is pulling out...
> 
> Lets get wasted!!!! :thumb:


I said at the time it would never happen lol


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> I said at the time it would never happen lol


and as I said at the time some of us live in the north


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> and as I said at the time some of us live in the north


Which is why it was planned months and months ago lol


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Which is why it was planned months and months ago lol


You tell em Kay...

So where we going dipdabs???


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> You tell em Kay...
> 
> So where we going dipdabs???


Flares lol


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Flares lol


I was surfing on new years day... was going to pop in yours for a cuppa on way home... but thought you probably be hung over...


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I was surfing on new years day... was going to pop in yours for a cuppa on way home... but thought you probably be hung over...


Was u now lol

I didn't go anywhere new yrs eve stayed in on my own and watched the sh1tty fireworks and realised how sad it is sitting on your own new years eve and went to bed to forget it then had a lesbian sex dream


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Was u now lol
> 
> I didn't go anywhere new yrs eve stayed in on my own and watched the sh1tty fireworks and realised how sad it is sitting on your own new years eve and went to bed to forget it then had a lesbian sex dream


Nice dream lol...

I was in bed asleep by 10.30 too!! lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Nice dream lol...
> 
> I was in bed asleep by 10.30 too!! lol


I didn't really I made that bit up so it sounded more interesting


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy new year TT


----------



## JANIKvonD

!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> happy new year TT


happy new year mate


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> I didn't really I made that bit up so it sounded more interesting


no point me asking what happened then :sad:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 106298


Xmas boxers ?? Lol

Happy new year one and all


----------



## JANIKvonD

Iv lost A LOT of beef over the hols....mainly due to being to hungover to eat lol.

Here's ma wee waist


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Xmas boxers ?? Lol
> 
> Happy new year one and all


haha yeah batman boxers

Happy new year Tommy


----------



## Patsy

Chocolate pudding my way... 1 egg, 1scoop of protein add chopped nuts and a tablespoon of porridge oats and a lil milk for moisture whisk it all up and microwave in a cup for 1.30min..Yummy! Enjoy


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Chocolate pudding my way... 1 egg, 1scoop of protein add chopped nuts and a tablespoon of porridge oats and a lil milk for moisture whisk it all up and microwave in a cup for 1.30min..Yummy! Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 106566


looks tasty Pat :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> looks tasty Pat :thumbup1:


It was mate, about 200 calories and near zero carbs, 35g of protein too!


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> It was mate, about 200 calories and near zero carbs, 35g of protein too!


Im on my way, hope you left some for me


----------



## welshflame

Wow this room is still going  . nice one  . Hey fellow welshies by the way  .


----------



## dipdabs

It's slowly dying but welcome lol


----------



## welshflame

Ohh we cant let that happen and thanks dip  .


----------



## Jay.32

Kay this thread is not dying!!! And never will!! I was a bit ill over crimbo, but I'm back now

Tut tut


----------



## Jay.32

Kay this thread is not dying!!! And never will!! I was a bit ill over crimbo, but I'm back now

Tut tut


----------



## dipdabs

Il be all over it like a rash if u guys posted more pictures!!


----------



## welshflame

Jay.32 said:


> Kay this thread is not dying!!! And never will!! I was a bit ill over crimbo, but I'm back now
> 
> Tut tut


 Your not the only one that was ill. I am just getting over it now but I have trained all the way through it. Good your better dude  .


----------



## welshflame

dipdabs said:


> Il be all over it like a rash if u guys posted more pictures!!


 What sort of pics dip ? haha.


----------



## dipdabs

welshflame said:


> What sort of pics dip ? haha.


What you offering? Lol 

And it's dipdabs or Kay OK lol


----------



## welshflame

dipdabs said:


> What you offering? Lol
> 
> And it's dipdabs or Kay OK lol


 I dont know :S lol. Oh ok no probs  .


----------



## dipdabs

welshflame said:


> I dont know :S lol. Oh ok no probs  .


U can't be shy if you're part of TT. They all had to send me willy shots so I would accept becoming a taffette. Even tommy did and he's gay!


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning all


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Dai, hows things mate???

Now lets get this thread back to normal mate..

Whats your goals for this year Dai??

Im starting a 21 week lean bulk, im just under 14 stone now... and to get to 15.5 by 21 weeks


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Dai, hows things mate???
> 
> Now lets get this thread back to normal mate..
> 
> Whats your goals for this year Dai??
> 
> Im starting a 21 week lean bulk, im just under 14 stone now... and to get to 15.5 by 21 weeks


things are better and looking good so far, I not sure what my goal is now think i have left thing too late again but watch this space


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning amigo's, ya'll have a good w.e?

2013 will be a BIG growing year for me


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> things are better and looking good so far, I not sure what my goal is now think i have left thing too late again but watch this space


Its january mate... not to late at all lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning amigo's, ya'll have a good w.e?
> 
> 2013 will be a BIG growing year for me


me to mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:



> me to mate


JANIKvonD vs Jay.32 might be fun 

how long u bulking for?

Dai whats ur plan?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Its january mate... not to late at all lol


it is when ya suppossed to be competing September, but to be honest main goal has to be get bf a little bit lower and do my first evet test cycle


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> JANIKvonD vs Jay.32 might be fun
> 
> how long u bulking for?
> 
> Dai whats ur plan?





Dai Jones said:


> it is when ya suppossed to be competing September, but to be honest main goal has to be get bf a little bit lower and do my first evet test cycle


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> JANIKvonD vs Jay.32 might be fun
> 
> how long u bulking for?
> 
> Dai whats ur plan?


check my journal mate


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> it is when ya suppossed to be competing September, but to be honest main goal has to be get bf a little bit lower and do my first evet test cycle


Uve got 9 months what u talking about!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Kay this thread is not dying!!! And never will!! I was a bit ill over crimbo, but I'm back now
> 
> Tut tut


Its called having a "real life" outside of the internet mate lol


----------



## Patsy

dipdabs said:


> Il be all over it like a rash if u guys posted more pictures!!


Im all depleted and flat from the mow carbs, really moody too!


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Im all depleted and flat from the mow carbs, really moody too!
> View attachment 106775


I'm massive

4 days ago



Last night


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Its called having a "real life" outside of the internet mate lol


Thanks for reminding me I don't have one lol


----------



## Patsy

dipdabs said:


> Thanks for reminding me I don't have one lol


I didnt mean it like that kay you know that


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> I didnt mean it like that kay you know that


I know lol


----------



## Patsy

So my fellow TT'ers... Hows your new years treating you so far?

Im having serious new year blues so far and on a pct and aas free.. Still feeling strong though and diets well but i will admit.. I am missing being on a cycle its just my health has to come first as without it its all just pointless


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> So my fellow TT'ers... Hows your new years treating you so far?


not too bad only added a few lbs over xmas so another month or so ask me again


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> So my fellow TT'ers... Hows your new years treating you so far?
> 
> Im having serious new year blues so far and on a pct and aas free.. Still feeling strong though and diets well but i will admit.. I am missing being on a cycle its just my health has to come first as without it its all just pointless


im glad its all over with and cant wait to get cracking on with sh!t again!!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> im glad its all over with and cant wait to get cracking on with sh!t again!!


With u on that one! I'm glad to be eating clean again and don't even want a cheeseburger!


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> With u on that one! I'm glad to be eating clean again and don't even want a cheeseburger!


me too mate! just ate my first large whole chicken in weeks.....feel better already lol


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> me too mate! just ate my first large whole chicken in weeks.....feel better already lol


Do u actually get that? If I've been slacking on protein il eat some and suddenly feel leaner ten minutes later... It's in my head isn't it lol


----------



## Guest

Bring on the trumpets !


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> Do u actually get that? If I've been slacking on protein il eat some and suddenly feel leaner ten minutes later... It's in my head isn't it lol


yeh its in our heads....prob why i cheat every other day, thinking iv made great progress the past 2 days & deserve a treat lol.


----------



## Guest

I never broke my diet other than Xmas day lunch.  The thought of eating junk food now, makes me feel sick.


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all, hope you all have a good day


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I never broke my diet other than Xmas day lunch.  The thought of eating junk food now, makes me feel sick.


i was always too hungover to eat.....so ended up loosing 7lb lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, hope you all have a good day


Nope I'm not I've got all last months invoices to get through


----------



## 25434

Morning, I have a Welsh name. does that count?....  just checking, just checking...


----------



## Dai Jones

Flubs said:


> Morning, I have a Welsh name. does that count?....  just checking, just checking...


of course we'll take anybody in


----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> of course we'll take anybody in


Yay, I also lived in Wales for 5 years...cheers...


----------



## Dai Jones

Flubs said:


> Yay, I also lived in Wales for 5 years...cheers...


a right anywhere nice


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> a right anywhere nice


id watch this ane mate....she gets about


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> id watch this ane mate....she gets about


I know but she took her time getting in here tho


----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> a right anywhere nice


I stayed at St. Athan and used to go to Barry Island to get drunk, go on the rides and then be sick all over the place...hahaha....and I used to go and stay with my bunk mate up in the Welsh Valleys at weekends as I don't have family...I know people take the pee out of the valleys but I really loved it there, fab people, beautiful scenery...and...cough...lot's of rain? but ya know, that's what the pubs are there for right?..hahaha...so win win situation...


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> id watch this ane mate....she gets about


 :blink:

:laugh: just being friendly, just being friendly...


----------



## Dai Jones

Flubs said:


> I stayed at St. Athan and used to go to Barry Island to get drunk, go on the rides and then be sick all over the place...hahaha....and I used to go and stay with my bunk mate up in the Welsh Valleys at weekends as I don't have family...I know people take the pee out of the valleys but I really loved it there, fab people, beautiful scenery...and...cough...lot's of rain? but ya know, that's what the pubs are there for right?..hahaha...so win win situation...


A St Athan my step sister lives there...o yes the pubs


----------



## dipdabs

I went to Barry island once at night to drink. Never again..


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> I went to Barry island once at night to drink. Never again..


I remember seeing you on crimewatch for that night... Kay you caused some trouble that night


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I remember seeing you on crimewatch for that night... Kay you caused some trouble that night


Are u sure it was me? I'm pretty sure I didn't stay long... Mind when do I remember anything when I've had a drink lol


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Are u sure it was me? I'm pretty sure I didn't stay long... Mind when do I remember anything when I've had a drink lol


There was mayhem.... you was wasted white cider :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> There was mayhem.... you was wasted white cider :laugh:


I must of been sick too if I touched cider!


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> I must of been sick too if I touched cider!


Yeah all over the policeman


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah all over the policeman


Faaaaaccckkk no wonder I woke up with a sore head!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> of course we'll take anybody in


Dai dont ever speak outta line infront of anyone outside of the family again lol


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:



> A St Athan my step sister lives there...o yes the pubs


His "step sister" (ex mrs) pmsl :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I remember seeing you on crimewatch for that night... Kay you caused some trouble that night


Yeah 'someone' got fingered on the log flume :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Dai dont ever speak outta line infront of anyone outside of the family again lol





Patsy said:


> His "step sister" (ex mrs) pmsl :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Quick update pic on my new year cut progress, may have to put this on hold for a while guys due to health problems, will still try and stick to a clean as possible diet for the forseeable future and light exercise but cardio and weights are out for the next month, bit gutted tbh but nothing i can do but suck it up and see


----------



## Jay.32

whats up? bp again?


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> whats up? bp again?


Waiting for an appointment for a heart checkup in the hospital mate 

Been having weird episodes in the gym where im not even training hard and suddenly my heart rate will shoot right up and stay fast and realy hard an i get dizzy and out of breath, its quite scary tbh mate but i dont panic when it happens as it will just make it worse, its happend 3 times now mate and the last one on tuesday i left the gym mid set and went in the dr's as its not normal mate and dont want to leave something like this to chance, bit gutted as im mid pct and realy need to be lifting hard but hey this is the way it is im afraid


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Waiting for an appointment for a heart checkup in the hospital mate
> 
> Been having weird episodes in the gym where im not even training hard and suddenly my heart rate will shoot right up and stay fast and realy hard an i get dizzy and out of breath, its quite scary tbh mate but i dont panic when it happens as it will just make it worse, its happend 3 times now mate and the last one on tuesday i left the gym mid set and went in the dr's as its not normal mate and dont want to leave something like this to chance, bit gutted as im mid pct and realy need to be lifting hard but hey this is the way it is im afraid


Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## 25434

Morning all, I don't have anything interesting to say (humph no change there then)..but...I just did quite a loud burp in the office...first time :blink: :blush: I just didn't care and let rip..by accident...I'm glad there was just me in when I did it but I still felt as if I'd done something really radical...flol!!!

pft...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Waiting for an appointment for a heart checkup in the hospital mate
> 
> Been having weird episodes in the gym where im not even training hard and suddenly my heart rate will shoot right up and stay fast and realy hard an i get dizzy and out of breath, its quite scary tbh mate but i dont panic when it happens as it will just make it worse, its happend 3 times now mate and the last one on tuesday i left the gym mid set and went in the dr's as its not normal mate and dont want to leave something like this to chance, bit gutted *as im mid pct* and realy need to be lifting hard but hey this is the way it is im afraid


this is prob the problem bud......ur body reajusting to a sasij natty 

seriously tho take it easy cos that sounds scary as fuk!..i suffered bad anxiety with similar sympoms when i came off cycle in 2011 and it went when i started cycle again.

solution = 2g test 2g tren


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning all, I don't have anything interesting to say (humph no change there then)..but...I just did *quite a loud burp* in the office...first time :blink: :blush: I just didn't care and let rip..by accident...I'm glad there was just me in when I did it but I still felt as if I'd done something really radical...flol!!!
> 
> pft...


what end?


----------



## Patsy

@dipdabs remember this?!!!...

There once was a man named yanny

Who was up to his knees in jack danny

He went to his den slammed one gram of tren

And woke up next day with a tranny :lol:

Wtf happend to that thread it was epic!


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Waiting for an appointment for a heart checkup in the hospital mate
> 
> Been having weird episodes in the gym where im not even training hard and suddenly my heart rate will shoot right up and stay fast and realy hard an i get dizzy and out of breath, its quite scary tbh mate but i dont panic when it happens as it will just make it worse, its happend 3 times now mate and the last one on tuesday i left the gym mid set and went in the dr's as its not normal mate and dont want to leave something like this to chance, bit gutted as im mid pct and realy need to be lifting hard but hey this is the way it is im afraid


Do you use a pre workout ?


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Do you use a pre workout ?


No mate only when i was a youngster, used to drink superpump250.. Go to the gym train arms and then walk through town with a vest on lol... I thought i looked awesome all 11 stone of me but realisticly looking back i must have looked a cnut lol :lol:

I will admit though mate, my coffee intake recently has been nuts, 6 or 7 cups a day with 2 scoops in each


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> No mate only when i was a youngster, used to drink superpump250.. Go to the gym train arms and then walk through town with a vest on lol... I thought i looked awesome all 11 stone of me but realisticly looking back i must have looked a cnut lol :lol:
> 
> I will admit though mate, my coffee intake recently has been nuts, 6 or 7 cups a day with 2 scoops in each


Could well be that tbh m8, lots of caffine can cause arrythmia, I get it at times as I use pre-workouts that are loaded with it. And I was using Fat Burners before I was on cycle, DMAA and caffine. The heart just gets confused what it's supposed to be doing, the regulators get a bit muffed up. Your BP probably rises up too for a short while. I'd still get it checked out but I doubt it's anything more than something naturally occuring that could be deemed worse. I wouldn't worry tbh m8.


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Could well be that tbh m8, lots of caffine can cause arrythmia, I get it at times as I use pre-workouts that are loaded with it. And I was using Fat Burners before I was on cycle, DMAA and caffine. The heart just gets confused what it's supposed to be doing, the regulators get a bit muffed up. Your BP probably rises up too for a short while. I'd still get it checked out but I doubt it's anything more than something naturally occuring that could be deemed worse. I wouldn't worry tbh m8.


Cheers for your input mate its appreciated, i have cut caffeine right down to 1 cup in the morning when i get up, diet coke about 2 cans, i trained earlier and actualy i felt fine, had my bp checked and its right down according to the dr 128/80 something like that, i will just keep training through pct now as i cant sit around and turn to jelly


----------



## Guest

You used slin at all ? Checked your blood glucose ? That can cause fast heart rates for no reason.


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You used slin at all ? Checked your blood glucose ? That can cause fast heart rates for no reason.


Dont use slin, never will. My blood sugars are fine had them checked last week mate, maywell be the caffeine like you said mate also i have been on a cycle for 5months which was pretty heavy tbh


----------



## Guest

Well you are in PCT now, so probably all settle down when the doses start dropping. Clomid can be a wierd fker at the best of times.


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well you are in PCT now, so probably all settle down when the doses start dropping. Clomid can be a wierd fker at the best of times.


Yeah and tbh this cycle was prob the heaviest yet, sust/deca/tren/var

This is my first time using clomid, what can i expect from it side effects?


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Yeah and tbh this cycle was prob the heaviest yet, sust/deca/tren/var
> 
> This is my first time using clomid, what can i expect from it side effects?


Mood mainly, it's got a habit of changing the mood. I found it made me sweat at night, but using tren you'll be used to that 

It can bring out anxeity in some, which could cause your symptoms. Are you doing 100/100/50/50 ?


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Mood mainly, it's got a habit of changing the mood. I found it made me sweat at night, but using tren you'll be used to that
> 
> It can bring out anxeity in some, which could cause your symptoms. Are you doing 100/100/50/50 ?


Well im a moody cnut anyway so that wont change lol

Im doing 100 ine day one and then 50 for the duration of the pct


----------



## Guest

fair enough  sides will pass quick enough though, quite possibly is what caused the problem in the 1st place.


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> fair enough  sides will pass quick enough though, quite possibly is what caused the problem in the 1st place.


Cheers fella, yeah im just gonna crack on and power through this pct

If i am honest if i can maintain what i have now ill prob never run another aas cycle ever again, my physique is half decent at the mo so if i can maintain and build in that and keep leanish at my weight then ill be happy with that

Cycling aas is just too much hassle at my age, i been doing it for years so its time to throw the towel in now and admit age for once


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Cheers fella, yeah im just gonna crack on and power through this pct
> 
> If i am honest if i can maintain what i have now ill prob never run another aas cycle ever again, my physique is half decent at the mo so if i can maintain and build in that and keep leanish at my weight then ill be happy with that
> 
> Cycling aas is just too much hassle at my age, i been doing it for years so its time to throw the towel in now and admit age for once


where as I am the other way, I am starting it all up at a grand old age ! lol


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> where as I am the other way, I am starting it all up at a grand old age ! lol


I have been using peds for 6 years mate and i have enjoyed my run, i always said that when the day came they would impact my health id call it a day and tbh mate theres only so much your body will take when your bp is up constantly and me and the mrs are planning on adding a new member to the family this year so it kind of makes sense, more important things to worry about than slamming a gram of juice in you a week and getting pumped, i am by no means quitting training i never will im just gona do it as part of my healthy lifestyle instead of being obsessed by it all


----------



## Guest

Good for you m8 tbh. Priorties in the right place


----------



## Patsy

Been quiet in here lately! How is everyones new year going so far hey?


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Been quiet in here lately! How is everyones new year going so far hey?


Heck Pasty....how you feeeling now?!? Ive just caught up on things in here. Hope things have settled down. Caffeine can be a bit of a bugggger for stuff like that. Anyway, hope you're ok! 

Well my new year so far has gone from cr4p, to sh1tty, then to even cr4ppier, but things are getting better now.......Im feeling the love for 2013! 

Hows your going apart from that? Have you moved or when do you move?


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Heck Pasty....how you feeeling now?!? Ive just caught up on things in here. Hope things have settled down. Caffeine can be a bit of a bugggger for stuff like that. Anyway, hope you're ok!
> 
> Well my new year so far has gone from cr4p, to sh1tty, then to even cr4ppier, but things are getting better now.......Im feeling the love for 2013!
> 
> Hows your going apart from that? Have you moved or when do you move?


Tbh keeks i feels fine now i have cut caffeine completely out of my diet, bp is back to normal, im one week into pct so im a bit "meh" but yeah i feel ok thanks for asking, just waiting for my hospital appointment and have a full check up, i have used peds for 6 years now so best to have a thorough check up 

Btw glad your back posting we all missed you!


----------



## Patsy

im moving next friday all being well! Looking forward to seeing the mrs, havent seen her for 3 weeks now so i cant wait to spend some time with her!


----------



## Keeks

Glad you're feeeling better Pasty, but like you said, best to get a full check over, health is very important, you havent got anything if you havent got your health!

Aww, thats well sweet. Hope the move goes ok anyway.  And spread the word of quark in Ireland, you can be my Ireland quark connection.


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Glad you're feeeling better Pasty, but like you said, best to get a full check over, health is very important, you havent got anything if you havent got your health!
> 
> Aww, thats well sweet. Hope the move goes ok anyway.  And spread the word of quark in Ireland, you can be my Ireland quark connection.


Aww thanks keeks, and right back at ya 

Well ill import the stuff if i have to! Hmmm maybe i have stumbled upon a new business venture.. Irish quark...non alcoholic ofcourse :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Aww thanks keeks, and right back at ya
> 
> Well ill import the stuff if i have to! Hmmm maybe i have stumbled upon a new business venture.. Irish quark...non alcoholic ofcourse :lol:


Yay!!! Good thinking there, I like your style. You're definatley 2nd in my quark ranks! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Yay!!! Good thinking there, I like your style. You're definatley 2nd in my quark ranks! :thumb:


With my irish baileys and quark cocktails:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> With my irish baileys and quark cocktails:lol:


will you pair quark off :lol:xx


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> With my irish baileys and quark cocktails:lol:


 :drool: Now you are definately talking! :thumb: Go forth and spread the word Pasty, you can be the Irish version of me!



Jay.32 said:


> will you pair quark off :lol:xx


 :tongue: Serious quark stuff going on here, so you quark off! :tongue: x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :drool: Now you are definately talking! :thumb: Go forth and spread the word Pasty, you can be the Irish version of me!
> 
> :tongue: Serious quark stuff going on here, so you quark off! :tongue: x


Love you to babe x


----------



## Keeks

Have a good one folks!


----------



## Bashy

Anyone know if the deep south is getting snow tonight?


----------



## Tommy10

Have no fear Tommys here :thumb:

well been a great new year so far kicked off by an 8 am training session on new years day, that set the presedent for the last

for the last 13 days, been ON IT bigtime, trained 9 times and totally gear and stim free, dont miss it one bit. This is the year of health

for me. Booked Paris for 5 days in April, we got flights and hotel for 175 each, its my favourite city in the world, will be my 3rd time in

2 years. Work was fantastic in december and i got my £1400 bonus- roll on january pay packet :bounce: :bounce:

Me and the X exchanged a couple of saucy and soppy texts at christmas but thats all it was- a fleeting moment  :laugh:

this years goal is to travel more so Paris is the first stop then planning Berlin, Rome, Baerelona, last year i wasted too many

holidays doing nothing so defo not letting that happen!


----------



## Keeks

Good stuff Tommy!!!  Good start for a good year there! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Good stuff Tommy!!!  Good start for a good year there! :thumb:


yea defo keeks, my mind set has totally changed, im working and training hard but withouth the angst for perfection

basically the goal is to drop all the drama and enjoy life, im not gonna be so hard on myself, my biggest critic is ME

and thats stopping!


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> yea defo keeks, my mind set has totally changed, im working and training hard but withouth the angst for perfection
> 
> basically the goal is to drop all the drama and enjoy life, im not gonna be so hard on myself, my biggest critic is ME
> 
> and thats stopping!


Yay, thats great to hear Tommy! Heres to 2013 :thumb: and it being a kick assss year! 

Enjoy life, thats the main thing! No point in doing all the hard work if you're not enjoying it, and once that pressure has gone, you can just suddenly enjoy things for what they really are and have fun in doing it!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Yay, thats great to hear Tommy! Heres to 2013 :thumb: and it being a kick assss year!
> 
> Enjoy life, thats the main thing! No point in doing all the hard work if you're not enjoying it, and once that pressure has gone, you can just suddenly enjoy things for what they really are and have fun in doing it!!!! :thumb:


Totally !


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Have no fear Tommys here :thumb:
> 
> well been a great new year so far kicked off by an 8 am training session on new years day, that set the presedent for the last
> 
> for the last 13 days, been ON IT bigtime, trained 9 times and totally gear and stim free, dont miss it one bit. This is the year of health
> 
> for me. Booked Paris for 5 days in April, we got flights and hotel for 175 each, its my favourite city in the world, will be my 3rd time in
> 
> 2 years. Work was fantastic in december and i got my £1400 bonus- roll on january pay packet :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Me and the X exchanged a couple of saucy and soppy texts at christmas but thats all it was- a fleeting moment  :laugh:
> 
> this years goal is to travel more so Paris is the first stop then planning Berlin, Rome, Baerelona, last year i wasted too many
> 
> holidays doing nothing so defo not letting that happen!


Mate i totaly agree i have been off gear now for 5 weeks and im in my second week pct and im enjoying being aas free tbh, i feels so much better, bp's way down my headaches have gone, i dont think ill ever do another aas cycle again as im in half decent shape now so im just gona maintain this, i am going to look into prohormones in the near future but as far as jabbing again i dont think ill bother tbh

Btw glad your feeling a lot better mate and hope this year treats you well


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Have no fear Tommys here :thumb:
> 
> well been a great new year so far kicked off by an 8 am training session on new years day, that set the presedent for the last
> 
> for the last 13 days, been ON IT bigtime, trained 9 times and totally gear and stim free, dont miss it one bit. This is the year of health
> 
> for me. Booked Paris for 5 days in April, we got flights and hotel for 175 each, its my favourite city in the world, will be my 3rd time in
> 
> 2 years. Work was fantastic in december and i got my £1400 bonus- roll on january pay packet :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Me and the X exchanged a couple of saucy and soppy texts at christmas but thats all it was- a fleeting moment  :laugh:
> 
> this years goal is to travel more so Paris is the first stop then planning Berlin, Rome, Baerelona, last year i wasted too many
> 
> holidays doing nothing so defo not letting that happen!


Nice 1 Tommy... I plan to do alot of travelling when my kids havent grown up.. I really want to see the world...

Make sure you put up plenty of pics of your travels this year :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> Mate i totaly agree i have been off gear now for 5 weeks and im in my second week pct and im enjoying being aas free tbh, i feels so much better, bp's way down my headaches have gone, i dont think ill ever do another aas cycle again as im in half decent shape now so im just gona maintain this, i am going to look into prohormones in the near future but as far as jabbing again i dont think ill bother tbh
> 
> Btw glad your feeling a lot better mate and hope this year treats you well


Me too Patsy , I've got my balls back .. Haha.... I'm just at a stage where Thera soo much more than being obsessed with gains , my bodies lean and healthy so why put it or me through cycles... My flatmates says my moods have gone and I'm overall happy and laughing and joining in more ... So that's good enough for me , when are you moving ?


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Nice 1 Tommy... I plan to do alot of travelling when my kids havent grown up.. I really want to see the world...
> 
> Make sure you put up plenty of pics of your travels this year :thumbup1:


First stop Paris Jay... Been twice before , going down the coast to Cherbourg first for 2 days to stay with mates then back up to Paris for the weekend my flatmates never been so it will be great to take him


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> First stop Paris Jay... Been twice before , going down the coast to Cherbourg first for 2 days to stay with mates then back up to Paris for the weekend my flatmates never been so it will be great to take him


enjoy mate... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> enjoy mate... :thumb:


So what's going on with you mr ?

Things good at home ?


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Me too Patsy , I've got my balls back .. Haha.... I'm just at a stage where Thera soo much more than being obsessed with gains , my bodies lean and healthy so why put it or me through cycles... My flatmates says my moods have gone and I'm overall happy and laughing and joining in more ... So that's good enough for me , when are you moving ?


Yeah same here i cant be bothered with packing on stupid amounts of size without any consideration to my health anymore its just nuts, im just over 14stone now so i am gonna maintain this as lean as possible mate

Btw moving this friday all being well


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> So what's going on with you mr ?
> 
> Things good at home ?


No things are sh!t at home... but training is going very well.. Ive got a few plans for this years training!! I wont reveal them yet as I dont want to jynx myself..


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> Yeah same here i cant be bothered with packing on stupid amounts of size without any consideration to my health anymore its just nuts, im just over 14stone now so i am gonna maintain this as lean as possible mate
> 
> Btw moving this friday all being well


Yea I agree , as long as I stay 200lbs plus I'm happy , all that work and money to be 210!

Sooooo Friday !! You excited pal ??


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> No things are sh!t at home... but training is going very well.. Ive got a few plans for this years training!! I wont reveal them yet as I dont want to jynx myself..


Oh ????? Must pop in ur journal !

you got any plans to leave - is it that bad ?


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Oh ????? Must pop in ur journal !
> 
> you got any plans to leave - is it that bad ?


Its more a case of will have to at some stage... if it wasnt for my little girl I would of gone a long time ago..


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Yea I agree , as long as I stay 200lbs plus I'm happy , all that work and money to be 210!
> 
> Sooooo Friday !! You excited pal ??


Lol i was thinking that myself mate i must have spent thousands on getting to 17stone+ plus and i am happier being where i am now lol!

Yeah i am mate as she is a good mrs and all but its hard leaving my mum in wales as shes good to me and she will be alone when i go but ill just have to cross that path when i get there mate


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Its more a case of will have to at some stage... if it wasnt for my little girl I would of gone a long time ago..


Remember you deserve to be happy too buddy


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Remember you deserve to be happy too buddy


I know mate, I keep getting told this by everyone.. I see my other 2 children from previous relationship, alot 50% of the time..

But the thought of not waking up with my little girl every morning rips me apart... but its going to get to the point where I will have no choice soon.


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I know mate, I keep getting told this by everyone.. I see my other 2 children from previous relationship, alot 50% of the time..
> 
> But the thought of not waking up with my little girl every morning rips me apart... but its going to get to the point where I will have no choice soon.


Its always sad when it comes to this but for what its worth mate.. I have known you for 5years now and you have always been a decent guy, im sure whatever decision you make it will be the right one and also im sure you have your reasons and you know you will get on anywhere you go mate as your a likeable fcuker lol


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Its always sad when it comes to this but for what its worth mate.. I have known you for 5years now and you have always been a decent guy, im sure whatever decision you make it will be the right one and also im sure you have your reasons and you know you will get on anywhere you go mate as your a likeable fcuker lol


cheers Pat... appreciate that :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Dai... good wekend mate?


----------



## dipdabs

Morning alllll


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Dai... good wekend mate?


yeh nice and quiet not alot to brag about, you?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh nice and quiet not alot to brag about, you?


Not bad... enjoyed training yesterday..


----------



## Dai Jones

@mal just seen ya avi looking good mate come in and have a catch up yeh


----------



## mal

sup bros....training all good?


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> sup bros....training all good?


I can see your is, yeh I'm getting there whats new mate


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah @mal is in great shape :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> I can see your is, yeh I'm getting there whats new mate


been busy working n stuff,just cruising along now for a few months,, training when i can..im in a

new gym now just down the road,its big and hardcore,lots of good lads there,powerlifters,bbuilders

so there a good vibe,so will train there for a while..looking forward to the spring/summer now!


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah @mal is in great shape :thumbup1:


looking nice and lean youself jay,, and dai too,,not sure what to say about pat!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> been busy working n stuff,just cruising along now for a few months,, training when i can..im in a
> 
> new gym now just down the road,its big and hardcore,lots of good lads there,powerlifters,bbuilders
> 
> so there a good vibe,so will train there for a while..looking forward to the spring/summer now!


sounds good, yeh same here always good when moving to a better gym


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> sounds good, yeh same here always good when moving to a better gym


plenty of good hammer strength gear in this gym too,power racks etc, alot more room...


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> plenty of good hammer strength gear in this gym too,power racks etc, alot more room...


yeh my gym got hammer strength to made good gains since moving to this lot


----------



## dipdabs

I've been told to stay off the gym for a month


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> I've been told to stay off the gym for a month


that doesn't sound good


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> I've been told to stay off the gym for a month


"off" the gym or out of the gym..

Have you been climbing on the gym roof again? and they have now banned you for a month??


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> looking nice and lean youself jay,, and dai too,,not sure what to say about pat!!!




@mal

Most recent mate, aas free, natural


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> "off" the gym or out of the gym..
> 
> Have you been climbing on the gym roof again? and they have now banned you for a month??


Yes that's it lol

Tendinitis. Given a months worth of brofen and anti inflammatories too. No pole allowed. And she reckoned I should forget competing as this will keep happening. Fuk her lol. I can't not go to the gym again it's the only thing I get to bloody do!


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Yes that's it lol
> 
> Tendinitis. Given a months worth of brofen and anti inflammatories too. No pole allowed. And she reckoned I should forget competing as this will keep happening. Fuk her lol. I can't not go to the gym again it's the only thing I get to bloody do!


Maybe you should just do a bit of fitness/cardio for a while... let the muscles rest??


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> View attachment 107549
> 
> 
> @mal
> 
> Most recent mate, *aas free, natural *


it shows:laugh: mate if your happy,thats all that matters,you have a good shape...tidy.


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> it shows:laugh: mate if your happy,thats all that matters,you have a good shape...tidy.


Thing is mal i was in gym friday, trained chest got pumped and took my top off and still looked in better shape than some of the ones who have been on for ages lol

I havent really dropped much weight and strengh is still up, bp's way down

I still look like i train and standing next to most people im deff better nick so yeah im happy i suppose, i wont rule out future cycles completely though


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> i wont rule out future cycles completely though


thats more like it boyo lol! i know what you mean though about getting leaner ,bp n stuff its a nice change,and

like you say your still gonna stand out compared to most people,in the end though its what you want that

counts.


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> Yes that's it lol
> 
> Tendinitis. Given a months worth of brofen and anti inflammatories too. No pole allowed. And she reckoned I should forget competing as this will keep happening. Fuk her lol. I can't not go to the gym again it's the only thing I get to bloody do!


A month for tendonitis ? Holy crap. See this is why I won't go and get mine seen to. I couldn't do a month without the gym. In fact if I miss a day or two I feel weird.

I'll just put up with the pain. Ice packs , NSAIDS and more fish oils.


----------



## mal

@Jay.32 ,,a little bit of rug keeps me warm in the winter


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> @Jay.32 ,,a little bit of rug keeps me warm in the winter


ha ha that is shag pile!!!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Cheeky Monkey said:


> A month for tendonitis ? Holy crap. See this is why I won't go and get mine seen to. I couldn't do a month without the gym. In fact if I miss a day or two I feel weird.
> 
> I'll just put up with the pain. Ice packs , NSAIDS and more fish oils.


I'm not sure what to do. Even driving I get pain. And today my weight was down A LOT.

@Jay.32 meant to rest completely cardio makes it worse than doing weights lol


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> I'm not sure what to do. Even driving I get pain. And today my weight was down A LOT.
> 
> @Jay.32 meant to rest completely cardio makes it worse than doing weights lol


Where is the pain ? What tendons are sore ?


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> I'm not sure what to do. Even driving I get pain. And today my weight was down A LOT.
> 
> @Jay.32 meant to rest completely cardio makes it worse than doing weights lol


well I will drop off some knitting needles for you on my way home x


----------



## dipdabs

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Where is the pain ? What tendons are sore ?


My arm wrist and knees


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> My arm wrist and knees


for fck sake, you just cant help the girl... can you still give oral??


----------



## dipdabs

I've got some pics to update you with haha





Took yday obv when p1ssing around trying to get the posing video lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> for fck sake, you just cant help the girl... can you still give oral??


No gives me jaw ache


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> No gives me jaw ache


can you take oral??


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> My arm wrist and knees


Blimey I thought I had it bad. I use elbow sleeves to support the bad tendons in my left elbow, and that allows me to workout fine with a lot less pain. But for wrist and knees, strapping would help I guess. Blood flow is the problem with tendons, it's so crap in those areas they take ages to heal, so ice packs, and then warmth is the key to getting better blood flow.


----------



## dipdabs

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Blimey I thought I had it bad. I use elbow sleeves to support the bad tendons in my left elbow, and that allows me to workout fine with a lot less pain. But for wrist and knees, strapping would help I guess. Blood flow is the problem with tendons, it's so crap in those areas they take ages to heal, so ice packs, and then warmth is the key to getting better blood flow.


My legs are dodgy since twisting both of them completely so my feet were pointing inwards when I was in labour. They out my legs in stirrups which clearly wasn't in the right position and made me have a baby that was clearly too big for me to have naturally.

Are they like the tight material things u get in the chemist?


----------



## Patsy

Oh dear what have i missed in here the past hour!!

This is more like how TT used to be!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Oh dear what have i missed in here the past hour!!
> 
> This is more like how TT used to be!!!


its cuz kay put pic's up again :thumb:


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> My legs are dodgy since twisting both of them completely so my feet were pointing inwards when I was in labour. They out my legs in stirrups which clearly wasn't in the right position and made me have a baby that was clearly too big for me to have naturally.
> 
> Are they like the tight material things u get in the chemist?


The elbow sleeves I have are the 1 ply ones from the strength shop. They are mega tight and I can't feel the pain unless I go really heavy or a twisting motion with my arm. You can get the neoprene supports for wrist, elbow and knees from chemists, but i'd look into something a bit stronger if I was you.


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> My legs are dodgy since twisting both of them completely so my feet were pointing inwards when I was in labour. They out my legs in stirrups which clearly wasn't in the right position and made me have a baby that was clearly too big for me to have naturally.
> 
> Are they like the tight material things u get in the chemist?


just popping in.......fuking sorry i did :cursing: :scared: :no:


----------



## Jay.32

:lol: :lol: :lol: I fcking love this thread.... and today most of the tt family popped in :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> just popping in.......fuking sorry i did :cursing: :scared: :no:


its not that bad


----------



## dipdabs

Jeez guys calm down with your excitement we haven't had any banter yet


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Jeez guys calm down with your excitement we haven't had any banter yet


fook banter get more pic's up


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> fook banter get more pic's up


I've only got naked ones left


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> I've only got naked ones left


 :bounce: , you know what to do


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> :bounce: , you know what to do


My messaging system is broken.. Must be all the traffic it can't take it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> its not that bad


natural child birth is my 1 fear


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> My messaging system is broken.. Must be all the traffic it can't take it lol


a what a shame fancy that happening


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> natural child birth is my 1 fear


agree with that one!!


----------



## dipdabs

Hang on don't both of u have kids? Get a fukin grip guys lol imagine how I felt! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> Hang on don't both of u have kids? Get a fukin grip guys lol imagine how I felt! Lol


all sections so i wasnt allowed to watch lol, she watches that birth thing on a wed night....canna mind what its called but i need to leave when its on :mellow:


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Hang on don't both of u have kids? Get a fukin grip guys lol imagine how I felt! Lol


yeh i feel for ya we had complications so wasn't there thank god


----------



## Jay.32

only way to describe having a baby...like sh!ting a cannon ball... so my ex told me


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> all sections so i wasnt allowed to watch lol, she watches that birth thing on a wed night....canna mind what its called but i need to leave when its on :mellow:


Urgh I hate that program I don't know why everyone watches it it's awful!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> all sections so i wasnt allowed to watch lol, she watches that birth thing on a wed night....canna mind what its called but i need to leave when its on :mellow:


yeh I do that to can't watch stuff like that never mind in real life


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> only way to describe having a baby...like sh!ting a cannon ball... so my ex told me


More like ****ting an elephant!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I fcking love this thread.... and today most of the tt family popped in :wub:


Wonder where chilisi and his "mrs" is lol


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Wonder where chilisi and his "mrs" is lol


Oh yh forgot about them lol


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> More like ****ting an elephant!


well I suppose you only liccle :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Wonder where chilisi and his "mrs" is lol


oh yeah pmsl....

its not them Kay... its just him... it was only ever him


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> well I suppose you only liccle :lol:


If I ever have the chance to have anymore I'm having a c section lol


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> If I ever have the chance to have anymore I'm having a c section lol


they will definatly section you :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> oh yeah pmsl....
> 
> its not them Kay... its just him... it was only ever him


Was it really? @chillisi get in here!


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Was it really? @chillisi get in here!


he wont admit it...


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Wonder where chilisi and his "mrs" is lol


i think i upset them


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Was it really? @chillisi get in here!


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> If I ever have the chance to have anymore I'm having a c section lol


whould ya have more?


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> i think i upset them


What did u do!?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> whould ya have more?


Yeah definitely if I met the right person, I use to think not but I'm kidding myself I think


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> What did u do!?


being cheeky


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> being cheeky


Being me ? !!!! :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Being me ? !!!! :beer:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> being cheeky


Spill the beans will ya FFS


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Spill the beans will ya FFS


haha nothing major just banter cuz i new it was him


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> haha nothing major just banter cuz i new it was him


eh? it wasnt his mrs?


----------



## dipdabs

Seeing as ur all here can one of u tell me why guys are such fukin idiots?


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> Seeing as ur all here can one of u tell me why guys are such fukin idiots?


iv no been caught yet so im classed as a clever d!ck. whats up wi ya......dont expect sympathy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dipdabs said:


> Was it really? @chillisi get in here!


hmm, how can I stop myself being mentioned when you mention @chillisi ? Aargh, i've done it again.


----------



## dipdabs

chilli said:


> hmm, how can I stop myself being mentioned when you mention @chillisi ? Aargh, i've done it again.


Hahaha


----------



## Guest

EDIT : Turns out it's @chilisi , not what I said before ! lol So whoever got the mention before, hello, how are you ? lol


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> iv no been caught yet so im classed as a clever d!ck. whats up wi ya......dont expect sympathy


They just confuse me. Had a guy messaging me for about two weeks trying to get my number, tells me wants to meet up, I'm this im that etc, then a couple days ago comes out with the fact he had a row with this girl he [email protected] who likes him and it's upset him as he didn't want to fall out with her yet she's not Gf material. Why would he tell me that? Really Wierd! Another one was trying to message me bullsh1t 2 nights ago aswell. Why do they do it!?


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> They just confuse me. Had a guy messaging me for about two weeks trying to get my number, tells me wants to meet up, I'm this im that etc, then a couple days ago comes out with the fact he had a row with this girl he [email protected] who likes him and it's upset him as he didn't want to fall out with her yet she's not Gf material. Why would he tell me that? Really Wierd! Another one was trying to message me bullsh1t 2 nights ago aswell. Why do they do it!?


why the fuk are u entertaining them? tell them to fuk off as soon as anycvnt u dont know PMs ya, then block thum. u always get the creepiest fukers on earth mailing you.

the answer to your question is- they want there boab wet....nothing more, your never gonna get anything serious out any wee pleb PMing u that ur the best thing since sliced bread..........get with scoob...he'll sort ya out


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> why the fuk are u entertaining them? tell them to fuk off as soon as anycvnt u dont know PMs ya, then block thum. u always get the creepiest fukers on earth mailing you.
> 
> the answer to your question is- they want there boab wet....nothing more, your never gonna get anything serious out any wee pleb PMing u that ur the best thing since sliced bread..........get with scoob...he'll sort ya out


I didn't I deleted his number soon as he started going on about this girl, and for two weeks at first I virtually ignored him. The other guy got a 'lol' a few times haha. They aren't guys on here btw.

It just really annoys me and makes me lose even more faith in men!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> i think i upset them


Dont you me "them" or "him" :lol:

Me an Jay was on to him in a flash lol


----------



## Patsy

dipdabs said:


> What did u do!?


Bummed his "mrs" :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> I didn't I deleted his number soon as he started going on about this girl, and for two weeks at first I virtually ignored him. The other guy got a 'lol' a few times haha. They aren't guys on here btw.
> 
> It just really annoys me and makes me lose even more faith in men!


so u know them in real life? (not the interweb etc). if so then theres only 1 solution........GET OUT OF WALES


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> so u know them in real life? (not the interweb etc). if so then theres only 1 solution........GET OUT OF WALES


These ones are on Facebook the weirdos but I still need to get out of Wales lol


----------



## Guest

What's wrong with Wales ? :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What's wrong with Wales ? :cursing:


No decent dateable men


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> No decent dateable men


Oh right, for a minute there I thought it was going to be something important !


----------



## dipdabs

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Oh right, for a minute there I thought it was going to be something important !


That's massively important! Lol


----------



## JKDRob

dipdabs said:


> No decent dateable men


Come over the bridge to Bristol haha


----------



## dipdabs

JKDRob said:


> Come over the bridge to Bristol haha


Whys that then?


----------



## JKDRob

dipdabs said:


> Whys that then?


Im from Bristol, fcuk so is scoobs lol


----------



## welshman

Hi from another Welshman! Thought I'd join in the fun :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

chilisi said:


> Sat on our sofa after smashing the gym.


Good lad , whats new mate


----------



## dipdabs

chilisi said:


> Sat on our sofa after smashing the gym.


How's mrs chillisi?


----------



## Keeks

Im so confused.....was she/is she real?! :confused1:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Im so confused.....was she/is she real?! :confused1:


No miss, was a figment of said members imagination :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> No miss, was a figment of said members imagination


Really?! :confused1:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Really?! :confused1:


Tbh keeks i dont bloody know, this place gets more stranger by the day lol


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Tbh keeks i dont bloody know, this place gets more stranger by the day lol


 mg: Complete madness but I agree with you there, good job there's sane folk like me around eh?! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Tbh keeks i dont bloody know, this place gets more stranger by the day lol


Specially the fact you're trying for a baby and moving to Ireland.

Gutted patsy lol


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> mg: Complete madness but I agree with you there, good job there's sane folk like me around eh?! :lol:


I'm surprised we didn't hear the word quark in that sentence... Lol


----------



## Keeks

dipdabs said:


> I'm surprised we didn't hear the word quark in that sentence... Lol


See, things are just getting weirder and weirder! :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

chilisi said:


> Who are you both referring to?


Mrs chilisi of course

Wedding pic or no mrs chilisi lol


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> See, things are just getting weirder and weirder! :whistling:


hahaha


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Who are you both referring to?


Is Mrs chilisi real?


----------



## dipdabs

chilisi said:


> Are you ****ing serious?


Deadly lol

Blame dai patsy and jay for this lol


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Of course she is, how many times have I mentioned her on your thread.


Well thats what I thought!!

Hope you're well anyway and had a good Xmas and New year! 



dipdabs said:


> Deadly lol
> 
> Blame dai patsy and jay for this lol


Exactly, little buggggers! :angry:


----------



## dipdabs

@Patsy @Jay.32 look what uve done


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Deadly lol
> 
> Blame dai patsy and jay for this lol


 :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> :lol:


And u!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> mg: Complete madness but I agree with you there, good job there's sane folk like me around eh?! :lol:


Bloody too right actually missus  lol


----------



## Tommy10

chilisi said:


> Of course she is, how many times have I mentioned her on your thread.


She's got long black hair and painted a wall dark blue I think ? And she cooks ... There was pics a while back lol


----------



## MrsChilisi

Now now boys!


----------



## MrsChilisi

As much as he would probably like me to be a figment of his imagination sometimes, he's just not that lucky! Haha x


----------



## Tommy10

MrsChilisi said:


> Now now boys!


See I knew you were real ! and out if curiosity what colours that dining room ??


----------



## MrsChilisi

Navy lol good memory!


----------



## Tommy10

MrsChilisi said:


> Navy lol good memory!


The gays never forget the detail lollll x


----------



## MrsChilisi

Tommy10 said:


> The gays never forget the detail lollll x


Lol very true! It's all about the detail


----------



## Guest

MrsChilisi looks like someone famous !!! An actress, but her name is escaping me... How's life in Porthcawl, they still fishing on the wall there over Sandy Bay ? I used to love going there.


----------



## dipdabs

HMMMMMM


----------



## Patsy

Fcuk this blaming me lol!... Ask @Jay.32 its his house he "mods" this place fpmsl im out :lol: :lol: xxx

Subbed :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Morning all, still No snow in Bonny Scotland - but pitch black n freezing !! Day off for me , legs still hurtin after my squats on Sunday  chest today


----------



## Tommy10

Embracing the Gayness


----------



## Jay.32

Right what the fck's been going on in my house??? has that Patsy been stirring again? causeing trouble.. I know mrs chillisi is real coz Ive been having an afair with her for 3 months..

Now stop causing trouble patsy.... :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Right what the fck's been going on in my house??? has that Patsy been stirring again? causeing trouble.. I know mrs chillisi is real coz Ive been having an afair with her for 3 months..
> 
> Now stop causing trouble patsy.... :lol: :laugh: :lol:


Tart


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Right what the fck's been going on in my house??? has that Patsy been stirring again? causeing trouble.. I know mrs chillisi is real coz Ive been having an afair with her for 3 months..
> 
> Now stop causing trouble patsy....  :lol: :laugh: :lol:


Ya fcuker i didnt say nothing... Was all keeks! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Look Im not really having an affair with mrs chillisi... even if she is real...

There is only one true love in my life at the moment and thats my coach!!! :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Look Im not really having an affair with mrs chillisi... even if she is real...
> 
> There is only one true love in my life at the moment and thats my coach!!! :tongue:


'Allegedly' :lol:

Think you will have to pick a number and get in line with keeks fella, shes a good girl and obviously has a huge male fan base lol, aint she already got a fella?

Btw @Keeks i thinks ya awesome girl!! Our keeks is like the poster child of true "girl power"


----------



## Dai Jones

MrsChilisi said:


> Now now boys!


a sh!t i'm in for it now :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Look Im not really having an affair with mrs chillisi... even if she is real...
> 
> There is only one true love in my life at the moment and thats my *sofa*!!! :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Pmsl i just sat here and was thinking... This thread really has it all!! Great banter and gym talk, hot woman... Gays... Married couples and a bunch of juiced up sexed up valley roiders :lol:

Oh and then theres Me 

Best thread ever! You knows i loves you all


----------



## 25434

Just saying hello and good morning to this thread, stay warm and safe and get your thermals on..that is all


----------



## Dai Jones

Flubs said:


> Just saying hello and good morning to this thread, stay warm and safe and get your thermals on..that is all


Morning, don't need thermals i'm a welshman


----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> Morning, don't need thermals i'm a welshman


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> 'Allegedly' :lol:
> 
> Think you will have to pick a number and get in line with keeks fella, shes a good girl and obviously has a huge male fan base lol, aint she already got a fella?
> 
> Btw @Keeks i thinks ya awesome girl!! Our keeks is like the poster child of true "girl power"


I was at the front of the que a long time ago... not queing anymore mate


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> Do me a favour please gentlemen. Stop referring to my wife like this. You wouldn't do it to someone you didn't know in the real world, so have some respect and don't do it on here.
> 
> If you think she's imaginary, then you need to get out more.


Chillisi mate, if you cant take a joke dont come in here!!!

We wont mention you or your misses again!! sorted


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I was at the front of the que a long time ago... not queing anymore mate


i didn't realise there was a que, mist out on that one :cursing:


----------



## Patsy

chilisi said:


> Do me a favour please gentlemen. Stop referring to my wife like this. You wouldn't do it to someone you didn't know in the real world, so have some respect and don't do it on here.
> 
> If you think she's imaginary, then you need to get out more.


Mate its only banter you know what we are like in here, i end up taking the pish outta myself most of the time! I apologise if i have offended you or your wife


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> i didn't realise there was a que, mist out on that one :cursing:


Fcuking so did i Dai!.... So did i


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Fcuking so did i Dai!.... So did i


:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

chilisi said:


> My thoughts exactly. That's why I haven't. Have fun Taffs.


Don't go dude your the hottest in here !


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Don't go dude your the hottest in here !


Oi I thought I was your favourate!!! I was just about to turn for uyou aswell


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Patsy

flinty90 said:


>


Here we go again... New year same jokes

And here's me thinking it was starting to get exciting in here again


----------



## Dai Jones

flinty90 said:


>


looks like my ex


----------



## mal

just had my pre workout meal guys....400g oats and whey mixed in,,,,300 grams of greek yog,100g

cot cheese 4 eggs, and coffee..feel a bit bloaty now:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> just had my pre workout meal guys....400g oats and whey mixed in,,,,300 grams of greek yog,100g
> 
> cot cheese 4 eggs, and coffee..feel a bit bloaty now:laugh:


for fck sake.. how the fck did you put all that away????


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> just had my pre workout meal guys....400g oats and whey mixed in,,,,300 grams of greek yog,100g
> 
> cot cheese 4 eggs, and coffee..feel a bit bloaty now:laugh:





Jay.32 said:


> for fck sake.. how the fck did you put all that away????


x2 on that!!


----------



## flinty90

Patsy said:


> Here we go again... New year same jokes
> 
> And here's me thinking it was starting to get exciting in here again


Miserable cnut .. whats up did she blow you out


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> for fck sake.. how the fck did you put all that away????


about 60 seconds lol,im like a bin lorry with food,dont have time to taste it.


----------



## Patsy

flinty90 said:


> Miserable cnut .. whats up did she blow you out


No im all in a mood trying to figure out how im gona smuggle my pct meds through the fcuking airport lol :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> looks like my ex


What "your sister" ex? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> What "your sister" ex? :lol:


what is it with you and my sister


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Oi I thought I was your favourate!!! I was just about to turn for uyou aswell


* disclaimer , any previous comments on hotness are to be dismissed


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> what is it with you and my sister


I do fcuking luvs her butt! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Guys on a serious note anyone here have any ideas how im gonna take my pct meds through customs in my hand luggage?


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I do fcuking luvs her butt! :lol:


yeh I loved her butt to about 10yr ago when she was fit


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Guys on a serious note anyone here have any ideas how im gonna take my pct meds through customs in my hand luggage?


tell them you have low test and gyno sorted


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> Look Im not really having an affair with mrs chillisi... even if she is real...
> 
> There is only one true love in my life at the moment and thats my coach!!! :tongue:


Haha I love how you feel the need to clarify we aren't having an affair?! :lol:

Did you get those pants for Xmas?- very bright aren't they?! Lol


----------



## MrsChilisi

Cheeky Monkey said:


> MrsChilisi looks like someone famous !!! An actress, but her name is escaping me... How's life in Porthcawl, they still fishing on the wall there over Sandy Bay ? I used to love going there.


Who might that be then? - watch the NTA's next week and you might have the privilege of seeing my face  lol

Still fishing.. Walked passed last week and almost stepped on fish guts :/


----------



## Jay.32

MrsChilisi said:


> Haha I love how you feel the need to clarify we aren't having an affair?! :lol:
> 
> Did you get those pants for Xmas?- very bright aren't they?! Lol


lol.. it was nice while it lasted :laugh:

No but I did get an even brighter pair for xmas


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Look Im not really having an affair with mrs chillisi... even if she is real...
> 
> There is only one true love in my life at the moment and thats my coach!!! :tongue:


So that's why @liam0810 keeps saying he's walking like he's been violated...


----------



## dipdabs

Can't believe I've missed all this drama!! Why did no1 call me!


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Can't believe I've missed all this drama!! Why did no1 call me!


coz you was messing round in changing rooms... with your knobbly knees.. ha

Me and chilisi have had a private chat and all is good now. :thumb:


----------



## MrsChilisi

Clearly! I'm very good at multi tasking.. Unlike some people


----------



## MrsChilisi

Jay.32 said:


> lol.. it was nice while it lasted :laugh:
> 
> No but I did get an even brighter pair for xmas


Tight ones from Santa? :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Patsy said:


> Guys on a serious note anyone here have any ideas how im gonna take my pct meds through customs in my hand luggage?


No problem mate, they aren't illegal


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> So that's why @liam0810 keeps saying he's walking like he's been violated...


Sometimes my pupils need rewarding!


----------



## Guest

MrsChilisi said:


> Who might that be then? - watch the NTA's next week and you might have the privilege of seeing my face  lol
> 
> Still fishing.. Walked passed last week and almost stepped on fish guts :/


I'm still at a loss who it is !! But you look like her anyway ! lol

Glad to hear they are still fishing there, it was always a good laugh and loads of banter between the lads when I went there. Not so good you almost trod on guts though, they should throw the guts over the wall, they know this, last time ppl got lazy the place was over run with rats.

Believe it or not i've seen some monster fish come in from there. Including a baby shark


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Guys on a serious note anyone here have any ideas how im gonna take my pct meds through customs in my hand luggage?


Make a fake label and put your name on it like you'd get from the quacks to show it's prescribed to you. They can't question it then.


----------



## Guest

btw the last 5 pages , I have no idea what's going on and I am quite happy about it


----------



## MrsChilisi

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'm still at a loss who it is !! But you look like her anyway ! lol
> 
> Glad to hear they are still fishing there, it was always a good laugh and loads of banter between the lads when I went there. Not so good you almost trod on guts though, they should throw the guts over the wall, they know this, last time ppl got lazy the place was over run with rats.
> 
> Believe it or not i've seen some monster fish come in from there. Including a baby shark


Yeah they seem to do quite well... Just a shame it smells like wee and guts!? Lol

Eeek I hope they put the shark back?!


----------



## Guest

MrsChilisi said:


> Yeah they seem to do quite well... Just a shame it smells like wee and guts!? Lol
> 
> Eeek I hope they put the shark back?!


Yeah I did  I caught it, was a baby tope  It went back none the worse for ware.


----------



## Keeks

WTF!?!?!? Im even more confused now than I was last night!!! :confused1:



Patsy said:


> 'Allegedly' :lol:
> 
> Think you will have to pick a number and get in line with keeks fella, shes a good girl and obviously has a huge male fan base lol, aint she already got a fella?
> 
> Btw @Keeks i thinks ya awesome girl!! Our keeks is like the poster child of true "girl power"


Aww Patsy, thats a really nice thing to say, thank you!  And I'll be bringing more Girl power in 2013, as well as quark power of course! :thumb:



Jay.32 said:


> I was at the front of the que a long time ago... not queing anymore mate


 :sneaky2: You Mr, have a very vivid imagination at times!! :nono:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> WTF!?!?!? Im even more confused now than I was last night!!! :confused1:
> 
> Aww Patsy, thats a really nice thing to say, thank you!  And I'll be bringing more Girl power in 2013, as well as quark power of course! :thumb:
> 
> :sneaky2: You Mr, have a very vivid imagination at times!! :nono:


we have all got vivid imaginations


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning all


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers. have a look at this bad boy from couple year ago, just re- surfaced on fb lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning muckers. have a look at this bad boy from couple year ago, just re- surfaced on fb lol


you turned ya trousers up too high didn't ya :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> morning muckers. have a look at this bad boy from couple year ago, just re- surfaced on fb lol


"AND I WOULD WALK 500 MILES, AND IIIIIIIII WOULD WALK 500 MORE"


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> you turned ya trousers up too high didn't ya :confused1: :laugh:





Cheeky Monkey said:


> "AND I WOULD WALK 500 MILES, AND IIIIIIIII WOULD WALK 500 MORE"


top geek


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning muckers. have a look at this bad boy from couple year ago, just re- surfaced on fb lol


Pahahaha


----------



## Dai Jones

I got a phone call from a gorgeous ex-girlfriend of mine the other day. We

lost track of time, chatting about the wild nights we used to enjoy

together. I couldn't believe it when she asked if I'd like to meet up and

maybe rekindle a little of that magic.

"Wow!", I said, "I don't know if I could keep pace with you now! I'm a bit older and a bit balder than when you last saw me!"

She giggled and said she was sure I'd meet the challenge!

"Yeah", I said, "just so long as you don't mind a man with a waistband that's a few inches wider these days!"

She laughed and told me to stop being so silly! She teased me, saying that she thought tubby bald men were cute!

"Anyway, I've put on a couple of pounds myself!" she giggled

.....so I told her to **** off.


----------



## Guest

Afternoon taffers , seems most of you are in the Team G thread, and I saw a bit more of some than I wanted to ! :lol: But batten down the hatches ppl, the blizzard is on it's way apparantly.

I bet it's a bit of slush on the roads tomorrow, that'll be it ! lol


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Afternoon taffers , seems most of you are in the Team G thread, and I saw a bit more of some than I wanted to ! :lol: But batten down the hatches ppl, the blizzard is on it's way apparantly.
> 
> I bet it's a bit of slush on the roads tomorrow, that'll be it ! lol


did you see my knife??


----------



## dipdabs

That was so fkin funny lol


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> That was so fkin funny lol


Kay I sh!t myself when it wouldnt delete lol


----------



## Guest

I dunno what I saw, my eyes started to melt after a few microseconds.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Kay I sh!t myself when it wouldnt delete lol


you weren't postin pic's of ya [email protected] again


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> you weren't postin pic's of ya [email protected] again


yeah... but it wouldnt delete..lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> yeah... but it wouldnt delete..lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

so who thinks we're going to get absolutely dumped on by the white stuff tonight


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> so who thinks we're going to get absolutely dumped on by the white stuff tonight


i hope to fuk we do! love the snow


----------



## JANIKvonD

ahh look what i bought today


----------



## Guest

And some bog roll I hope, seeing as you were on the john earlier and felt the need to take a pic n post it here ! LOL :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Oh well looks like its a night of checking the travel status on the trains and airport as there has been severe weather warnings, flying out in the morning so hope there is no delays


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> Oh well looks like its a night of checking the travel status on the trains and airport as there has been severe weather warnings, flying out in the morning so hope there is no delays


OMG Patsy!! Tomorrow ... Excited ???


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> OMG Patsy!! Tomorrow ... Excited ???


Nervous more like it lol

Hope the snow dont affect the travel


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Nervous more like it lol
> 
> Hope the snow dont affect the travel


Hate to tell you this m8, but they are talking about major disruptions to all forms of travel. I hope ya flight makes it out, but be prepared for a long wait.


----------



## Tommy10

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Hate to tell you this m8, but they are talking about major disruptions to all forms of travel. I hope ya flight makes it out, but be prepared for a long wait.


Glasgow's the opposite this year ! Cold but crisp and fresh and no snow warnings  good luck Pats I'm sure you will make it


----------



## Guest

Tommy10 said:


> Glasgow's the opposite this year ! Cold but crisp and fresh and no snow warnings  good luck Pats I'm sure you will make it


I think you are getting it later on in the day, heavy snow. It's working it's way up there.


----------



## Tommy10

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I think you are getting it later on in the day, heavy snow. It's working it's way up there.


Yeay !!


----------



## welshflame

Evening fellow Welshies  . We all ok ?


----------



## gettingLEAN

good luck for tomorrow guys  im gonna cry all day i think if my gym is closed


----------



## dipdabs

Well no gym for me it looks like! No school for jack but I'm happy cos I'm still laying in my nice warm bed


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> Well no gym for me it looks like! No school for jack but I'm happy cos I'm still laying in my nice warm bed


sup?

morning folks, uz got snow down there?


----------



## Tommy10

Wonder if Pat caught his flight ?? Is it bad there ? No snow in Glasgow


----------



## Dai Jones

I dought he did looks quite bad its just started here early hours


----------



## Guest

I don't think Pat gonna get airborne anytime soon, we had masses of snow, and it's still coming down now.

Not amused as I cannot get anyone to answer the damn phone at the gym, so I dunno if it's open or not.

Frustrating.......


----------



## Dai Jones

i hit the gym last night so I'm sorted


----------



## Dai Jones

Happy days


----------



## Guest

I think I heard on the radio that Cardiff Wales Airport is shut ! So Pat ain't going anywhere today by the looks. tbh unless he went down there early hours, I doubt he'd get out of his area to get to the airport, the roads were blocked everywhere.

Snows melting a bit now, which is good. But will freeze tonight which is BAD !

I just walked to the gym and it's shut  Not amused, cos the roads are all open...


----------



## dipdabs

It's not even bad in Barry the airport shutting is fukin stupid

We have 2 inches at most


----------



## Guest

The snow was melting fast when I was out, it's all like slush now. Sooner it fks off the better.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> The snow was melting fast when I was out, it's all like slush now. Sooner it fks off the better.


about 2" in my yard, still a sh!tload to come 'they' say


----------



## Patsy

Ohwell flights were cancelled so we are gonna drive to pembroke dock and ferry it over tomorrow, travel was chaos today and so frustrating getting a straight answer off the airport staff, felt realy bad for the old people being messed around in the cold, cost a fortune getting to the airport too, waste of a day, still though the views up and back were lovely


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Ohwell flights were cancelled so we are gonna drive to pembroke dock and ferry it over tomorrow, travel was chaos today and so frustrating getting a straight answer off the airport staff, felt realy bad for the old people being messed around in the cold, cost a fortune getting to the airport too, waste of a day, still though the views up and back were lovely


Oh thats a shame! Hope it goes better tomorrow!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Oh thats a shame! Hope it goes better tomorrow!


Yeah i expected some delays keeks but to totaly cancel the flights was pathetic tbh there wasnt even that much snow there, i rang the airline and airport and they said yes all fine no cancelations just delays and come as planned, the worst thing was they didnt even have the decency to have a rep there in check in they just left a little sign with a number to ring to reschedule, people on my flight wasnt pleased

Needless to say ill never use that airline or airport ever again and ill just ferry it from now on


----------



## Guest

I had a feeling you were going to struggle today m8, but all being well no more snow now for us, so you will get off OK tomorrow


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Yeah i expected some delays keeks but to totaly cancel the flights was pathetic tbh there wasnt even that much snow there, i rang the airline and airport and they said yes all fine no cancelations just delays and come as planned, the worst thing was they didnt even have the decency to have a rep there in check in they just left a little sign with a number to ring to reschedule, people on my flight wasnt pleased
> 
> Needless to say ill never use that airline or airport ever again and ill just ferry it from now on


 :thumbdown: Thats super rubbish!! Not fair to mess people around like that. Thing is, other countries have snow constantly through the winter and they dont have the sort of disruption we have when it snows, we just dont know what to do properly and panic too much! 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow anyway hun! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :thumbdown: Thats super rubbish!! Not fair to mess people around like that. Thing is, other countries have snow constantly through the winter and they dont have the sort of disruption we have when it snows, we just dont know what to do properly and panic too much!
> 
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow anyway hun! :thumb:


There was an American couple who where on my flight trying to get home and they were puzzled as to wtf all the fuss was about, they said that its nothing compared to what theyre used to i felt ashamed to be british lol

Felt terrible for this old couple trying to ring dublin hotel to cancel and they where having no luck and i felt so bad as they were freezing, good people having a bad time, realy gets to me


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, onroute to Pembroke Dock, just in Cardiff train station


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Morning all, onroute to Pembroke Dock, just in Cardiff train station


Woo hoo!!!!!!  Safe journey Pasty!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo!!!!!!  Safe journey Pasty!


Cheers Quarky


----------



## Dai Jones

See ya @Patsy


----------



## Dai Jones

See ya @Patsy


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy have an amazing time out there hope everything goes as perfectly as it seems to of so far. If u see any leprechauns be sure to get a picture and if it goes wrong you're welcome at mine, I mean back in Wales


----------



## Patsy

dipdabs said:


> Patsy have an amazing time out there hope everything goes as perfectly as it seems to of so far. If u see any leprechauns be sure to get a picture and if it goes wrong you're welcome at mine, I mean back in Wales


Cheers Kay, im just waiting for my ferry at Pembroke dock and i can wait to gtfo of here lol its rough as fcuk, seriously its like the hills have eyes ffs :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Just found me a book in the cafe... Priorities right lol (this is coming with me) :lol:


----------



## Guest

lol Pembroke dock, the land that time forgot ! lol

Safe journey though mate, no puking !!!


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol Pembroke dock, the land that time forgot ! lol
> 
> Safe journey though mate, no puking !!!


Lol, still beats sleeping in an airport mate!


----------



## Guest

Yeah that's true. Mid journey meal probably nicer too.


----------



## Patsy

Tell you what this ferry is tidy, and it has free wifi! might sneak of into one of the private cabins now and rub one out :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Tell you what this ferry is tidy, and it has free wifi! might sneak of into one of the private cabins now and rub one out :lol:


 mg: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Tell you what this ferry is tidy, and it has free wifi! might sneak of into one of the private cabins now and rub one out :lol:


Normally the cleaners leave a mint on the pillow !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Had a braw night on the p!sh + won best geek...which I wasn't tbh. Just a popular cvnt lol

Pic of me and ma best mucker Richy (best gangster). If any rugby fans..keep ur eyes peeled for him, just got asked to play for the Cornish pirates....boys gonna be big


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Had a braw night on the p!sh + won best geek...which I wasn't tbh. Just a popular cvnt lol
> 
> Pic of me and ma best mucker Richy (best gangster). If any rugby fans..keep ur eyes peeled for him, just got asked to play for the Cornish pirates....boys gonna be big


Pmsl yan


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Had a braw night on the p!sh + won best geek...which I wasn't tbh. Just a popular cvnt lol
> 
> Pic of me and ma best mucker Richy (best gangster). If any rugby fans..keep ur eyes peeled for him, just got asked to play for the Cornish pirates....boys gonna be big


Pmsl yan


----------



## Jay.32

How's y'all doing.. I've had a busy weekend ripping my bathroom out!! I'm fcking knackered! Foods not been the best this weekend due to not having much time to prepare! Protien has been good.. But probably to many carbs!

Hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## Guest

Been alright, bit weird it was going to the gym yesterday, but nice relaxing day today, started a new track. My diets been sh!te due to zero meat in the house and just scoffing eggs. Got my calories in, but not much fats. Anyway a day won't hurt.

Looking forward to tomorrow morning now, Chest n shoulders, but mainly chest, gonna beast it.


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning all, I managed to get to work safely this morning... the main roads are clear... my street was like an ice skating rink...


----------



## JANIKvonD

still tipping with snow here, only gonna get worse apparently. love the stuff


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> still tipping with snow here, only gonna get worse apparently. love the stuff


You in work yan?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> You in work yan?


yeh bud, i thrive on heavy snow......i take a 3cx out & clear carparks in my industrial estate for cash


----------



## Jay.32

get home... you jobsworth:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> get home... you jobsworth:lol:


lol. u putting in a full shift today?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> lol. u putting in a full shift today?


yeah all the main roads are clear here... forecast more snow tomorrow..


----------



## Patsy

Well greetings from ireland, im just sat here with a hangover waiting for the mrs to get home from work for my sexy time lol

Hows the snow in Wales hey?


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Well greetings from ireland, im just sat here with a hangover waiting for the mrs to get home from work for my sexy time lol
> 
> Hows the snow in Wales hey?


Hey patsy... what work you planning on doing out there mate?


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Hey patsy... what work you planning on doing out there mate?


Well Jay mate it wont be building work put it that way :lol: i have something lined up but cant commit right now for various personal reasons mate but will be gtg in a month or so, mrs brother trains so will be concentrating on gym, we are gonna be training in the worx in wexford its a semi meathead gym so looking forward to it, pct right now is mullering me an i feels depressed and tearfull and a lil home sick plus i have a chest infection 

Still im always gonna miss Wales and you lot my fellow TT crew, way i look at it im only a ferry or plane journey away


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Well Jay mate it wont be building work put it that way :lol: i have something lined up but cant commit right now for various personal reasons mate but will be gtg in a month or so, mrs brother trains so will be concentrating on gym, we are gonna be training in the worx in wexford its a semi meathead gym so looking forward to it, pct right now is mullering me an i feels depressed and tearfull and a lil home sick plus i have a chest infection
> 
> Still im always gonna miss Wales and you lot my fellow TT crew, way i look at it im only a ferry or plane journey away


enjoy your new adventure..


----------



## Guest

omg not more snow for tomorrow ffs


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Well Jay mate it wont be building work put it that way :lol: i have something lined up but cant commit right now for various personal reasons mate but will be gtg in a month or so, mrs brother trains so will be concentrating on gym, we are gonna be training in the worx in wexford its a semi meathead gym so looking forward to it, pct right now is mullering me an i feels depressed and tearfull and a lil home sick plus i have a chest infection
> 
> Still im always gonna miss Wales and you lot my fellow TT crew, way i look at it im only a ferry or plane journey away


fuk me mate i thought u were just going on holiday or sumin when i seen the canceled plane comments lol. all the best with the new life pal :beer: i take this is the mrs's hometown uv moved too?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> omg not more snow for tomorrow ffs


think of us poor cvnts that need to work in this!....ur only fukin awake 5 hrs a day :lol:


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> think of us poor cvnts that need to work in this!....ur only fukin awake 5 hrs a day :lol:


oi cheeky fkr i'm probably up longer than you ! LOL

Nah, no chance of that lol


----------



## 25434

Dear Team Taffy journal,

It's been many hours since my last confession.

I really couldn't help dislodging the snow from the ledge outside my window on the fourth floor so it landed on the patronising and rather rotund gentleman who made my life miserable for a while last year. I also really couldn't help laughing heartily watching him quietly from my window trying to mobilise himself from the slippy and icy spot to get out of the way and making quite a muck of it all. His size being very unhelpful in quick and light of foot movement.

I promise to be good for the rest of the week. :sneaky2: :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk me mate i thought u were just going on holiday or sumin when i seen the canceled plane comments lol. all the best with the new life pal :beer: i take this is the mrs's hometown uv moved too?


Yeah its her hometown mate, we juggled the idea of her moving to Cardiff but seemed more viable seeing as i quit my job as a builder last xmas and she has a really good job here as she is a graduate and tbh mate it just made more sense than constant traveling every other weekend, shes good as gold and treats me good so it wasnt even that hard of a decision plus shes hot (priorities first lol) her family are good people too, old fashioned country folk and good to me her mum cooks for us, just hard watching my tongue when in their company as you know how us valley meatheads roll with the filth pmsl!

All in all its a fresh start but like i said homesick aint helping and this pct is raping me


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Well Jay mate it wont be building work put it that way :lol: i have something lined up *(Alongside spreading the word of quark around Ireland)* but cant commit right now for various personal reasons mate but will be gtg in a month or so, mrs brother trains so will be concentrating on gym, we are gonna be training in the worx in wexford its a semi meathead gym so looking forward to it, pct right now is mullering me an i feels depressed and tearfull and a lil home sick plus i have a chest infection
> 
> Still im always gonna miss Wales and you lot my fellow TT crew, way i look at it im only a ferry or plane journey away


Glad you finally got there safe and sound! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Dear Team Taffy journal,
> 
> It's been many hours since my last confession.
> 
> I really couldn't help dislodging the snow from the ledge outside my window on the fourth floor so it landed on the patronising and rather rotund gentleman who made my life miserable for a while last year. I also really couldn't help laughing heartily watching him quietly from my window trying to mobilise himself from the slippy and icy spot to get out of the way and making quite a muck of it all. His size being very unhelpful in quick and light of foot movement.
> 
> I promise to be good for the rest of the week. :sneaky2: :whistling:


If it is redemption you seek my child, then do thusly thine bidding tomorrow :

1) set up video camera overlooking thine round persons path

2) amass more snow on thine ledge

3) Repeat thy actions with said camera rolling and submit thine results to the forum known as UKM and thy show known as you've been framed.

4) Win thy self £250


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Glad you finally got there safe and sound! :thumb:


Aww thanks keeks, was a bit if a trek aye lol

Quark will be preached everywhere i go thats a promise


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Yeah its her hometown mate, we juggled the idea of her moving to Cardiff but seemed more viable seeing as i quit my job as a builder last xmas and she has a really good job here as she is a graduate and tbh mate it just made more sense than constant traveling every other weekend, shes good as gold and treats me good so it wasnt even that hard of a decision *plus shes hot* (priorities first lol) her family are good people too, old fashioned country folk and good to me her mum cooks for us, just hard watching my tongue when in their company as you know how us valley meatheads roll with the filth pmsl!
> 
> All in all its a fresh start but like i said homesick aint helping and this pct is raping me


i understand fully mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

im confused @Flubs ? i pictured u living in a house cos u said ur usually hiding on the floor of ur living room in ur pants (when u remember them) from the postman walking past ur window :confused1: :lol:


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> im confused @[Redacted] ? i pictured u living in a house cos u said ur usually hiding on the floor of ur living room in ur pants (when u remember them) from the postman walking past ur window :confused1: :lol:


I do live in a house but I work in a college and my office is on the 4th floor...


----------



## Dai Jones

Flubs said:


> I do live in a house but I work in a college and my office is on the 4th floor...


so you were just in your pants on the floor of your office in work :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

flubs dont answer that... mg:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> flubs dont answer that... mg:


don't listen to him


----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> so you were just in your pants on the floor of your office in work :confused1: :laugh:


He is referring to when I was stepping in front of the TV last year when it was hot, just in me undercrackers WITH net curtains I hasten to add but the window was open and when the postie came I had to launch myself like a blue steel missile onto the floor so he couldn't see me, (not such a good sight i can assure you, lithe i ain't)....and as he left he said "morning"..hahaha...sigh....subterfuge...I can't do it...or in fact spell it?...:laugh:

I'm a tad accident prone...


----------



## Dai Jones

Flubs said:


> He is referring to when I was stepping in front of the TV last year when it was hot, just in me undercrackers WITH net curtains I hasten to add but the window was open and when the postie came I had to launch myself like a blue steel missile onto the floor so he couldn't see me, (not such a good sight i can assure you, lithe i ain't)....and as he left he said "morning"..hahaha...sigh....subterfuge...I can't do it...or in fact spell it?...:laugh:
> 
> I'm a tad accident prone...


:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> I do live in a house but I work in a college and my office is on the 4th floor...


*AAHHHHHHHHH*

gotchya :lol:


----------



## welshflame

Evening all. We all ok ?


----------



## Keeks

Happy Monday folks!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all.... hows the snow where you are?

Was really bad this morning.. but its stopped snowing now... more to come tonight.


----------



## Dai Jones

non for us now going slowly


----------



## Guest

No more snow here thankfully. Was mad at half 7 this morning, was pelting down.

Then it rained n turned the place into a giant slush puppy.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> No more snow here thankfully. Was mad at half 7 this morning, was pelting down.
> 
> Then it rained n turned the place into a giant slush puppy.


More snow coming late afternoon... and not stopping until the morning, aparanltly


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> More snow coming late afternoon... and not stopping until the morning, aparanltly


ah sh!t really ? Hopefully as I am near sea level it will turn to rain ! I am officially sick of snow now.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> ah sh!t really ? Hopefully as I am near sea level it will turn to rain ! I am officially sick of snow now.


me too


----------



## Dai Jones

I'm not


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> I'm not gay


Never said you was m8  lol :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I'm not


you big kid... lol

I dont want heavy snow.... fck being stuck in the house with her in doors!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Never said you was m8  lol :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> fck being stuck in the house with her in doors!!!


good point


----------



## Patsy

So hows the weather there fellas?


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> So hows the weather there fellas?


dont rub it in shamrock!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Hows th guinness going down?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> you big kid... lol
> 
> I dont want heavy snow.... *fck being stuck in the house with her in doors*!!!


lol that bad mate?

afternoon lads


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> lol that bad mate?
> 
> afternoon lads


ummm yeah


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Hows th guinness going down?


Mate i got fcuking hammered sunday and im still feeling the after effects lol its freezing here but no snow, one thing i have to say... These irish woman are tidy as fcuk and a great laugh to drink with, totaly diff to the ones back home Jay but is that a bad thing :lol:

Im sat here in the mrs' pj's waiting for my daily after work "servicing"... Pct has got me constantly sexed up :lol:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 108762


Has it?!?!?!



:tongue:


----------



## welshflame

Evening all. How come you day was rough Jay ?


----------



## Guest

OMG JAFFAS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Has it?!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 108763
> 
> 
> :tongue:


 mg: I am literaly on the floor p!ssing myself laughing :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

welshflame said:


> Evening all. How come you day was rough Jay ?


check my journal mate


----------



## welshflame

Jay.32 said:


> check my journal mate


 Oh bloody hell not good. Whats causing that then ?


----------



## Jay.32

welshflame said:


> Oh bloody hell not good. Whats causing that then ?


hopefully the doctors will have results next week..


----------



## Keeks

welshflame said:


> Oh bloody hell not good. Whats causing that then ?


Too many jaffa cakes!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Too many jaffa cakes!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## welshflame

Jay.32 said:


> hopefully the doctors will have results next week..


 Oh right. I hope its nothing serious dude. You will be ok.


----------



## Jay.32

cheers wf


----------



## welshflame

Jay.32 said:


> cheers wf


 No probs


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin


----------



## Patsy

welshflame said:


> Oh right. I hope its nothing serious dude. You will be ok.


Its all the stress of him coming out of the closet mate, it is sending his bp up into triple figures, can you even imagine when he gets around to his first "outted bumming" it will be 190/100! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning all


----------



## Jay.32

Morning to keeks and everyone else except Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning to keeks and everyone else except Dai


fook you


----------



## Patsy

What happend to all the fun in this thread? I see Kay has jumped ship.. Me wonder if she will come back tail between legs and all when one of the boys gets her thread slammed in the AL :lol:

Jay almost acomplished that 5 pages in with that pic he posted lol!


----------



## Patsy

Btw boys is it still snowing there?


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> What happend to all the fun in this thread? I see Kay has jumped ship.. Me wonder if she will come back tail between legs and all when one of the boys gets her thread slammed in the AL :lol:
> 
> Jay almost acomplished that 5 pages in with that pic he posted lol!


I couldnt resist lol

Liven this thread up patsy


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> What happend to all the fun in this thread?


its early yet give it time


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Btw boys is it still snowing there?


Nope but fcukin cold


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Liven this thread up patsy


Hmm ok then... So we went to visit the mrs aunty and cousin lastnight and just now the mrs gotta text off her saying they think im hot lol im sat here thinking all sorts of filthy family 3 ways pmsl am i wrong in the head or what? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Hmm ok then... So we went to visit the mrs aunty and cousin lastnight and just now the mrs gotta text off her saying they think im hot lol im sat here thinking all sorts of filthy family 3 ways pmsl am i wrong in the head or what? :lol:


well was the auty fit then? if yes then no ya not sick in the head


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> well was the auty fit then? if yes then no ya not sick in the head


Mate all i have to say is these irish girls are smoking hot, just naturaly pretty aint the word! Im used to spray tans and a hand job behind the wetherspoons lol these girls are a different class (but still naughty)


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> fook you


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Mate all i have to say is these irish girls are smoking hot, just naturaly pretty aint the word! Im used to spray tans and a hand job behind the wetherspoons lol these girls are a different class (but still naughty)


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 108786


:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:


You knows that Dai  lol


----------



## Jay.32

I am actually impressed by what Lance Armstrong has done!

When I was on drugs, I couldnt even find my bike..


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> You knows that Dai  lol


Fook meeting up in cardiff some time , we're off to see Patsy


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I am actually impressed by what Lance Armstrong has done!
> 
> When I was on drugs, I couldnt even find my bike..


that coment makes me lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I am actually impressed by what Lance Armstrong has done!
> 
> When I was on drugs, I couldnt even find my bike..


Lance Armstrong has denied ever using drugs, but he has admitted pedalling


----------



## Dai Jones

Traces of Zebra have been found in Tesco barcode !


----------



## Dai Jones

fresh from facebook:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Fook meeting up in cardiff some time , we're off to see Patsy


Well Dai here's Mrs Patsy



This is basicly what the woman around here look like, natural beauty with no orange spray tan and they are so well spoken and polite mate and what a laugh to go on the pish with and they can drink and still be lady like!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Traces of Zebra have been found in Tesco barcode !


Oh dear Dai :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Well Dai here's Mrs Patsy
> 
> View attachment 108787
> 
> 
> This is basicly what the woman around here look like, natural beauty with no orange spray tan and they are so well spoken and polite mate and what a laugh to go on the pish with and they can drink and still be lady like!


she is a stunna Patsy... dont fck it up my boy


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Well Dai here's Mrs Patsy
> 
> View attachment 108787
> 
> 
> This is basicly what the woman around here look like, natural beauty with no orange spray tan and they are so well spoken and polite mate and what a laugh to go on the pish with and they can drink and still be lady like!


wow she is stunning mate wish the both of you a cracking future


----------



## Jay.32

for Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> for Dai
> 
> View attachment 108789


ta :drool:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> wow she is stunning mate wish the both of you a cracking future


Cheers fella


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> she is a stunna Patsy... dont fck it up my boy


ill try my best but do that mean that the aunty is off limits now? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> ill try my best but do that mean that the aunty is off limits now? :lol:


go balls deep mate :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> ill try my best but do that mean that the aunty is off limits now? :lol:


no... just go in like the SAS and dont get caught...

S.A.S. SHAGS A SHAG


----------



## Patsy

Aww bless i knew i could rely on my boys to twist my arm :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Aww bless i knew i could rely on my boys to twist my arm :lol: :lol:


Pic of the aunty?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Pic of the aunty?


someone's not getting any!!!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Pic of the aunty?


Pmsl ya pervy creep.. Thats why i loves ya :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> someone's not getting any!!!


that obvious hey


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 108793


yep I agree with that statement


----------



## JANIKvonD

she's a beut paddy :thumbup1: ...whats this about the auntie tho? she hot?


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> she's a beut paddy :thumbup1: ...whats this about the auntie tho? she hot?


Oh yes.. Mrs has already warned me about her when shes had a few beers, she gets a bit touchy and flirty lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Oh yes.. Mrs has already warned me about her when shes had a few beers, she gets a bit touchy and flirty lol


pmsl superb....the mrs will be watching her like a hawk. PICS!


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Oh yes.. Mrs has already warned me about her when shes had a few beers, she gets a bit touchy and flirty lol


yep mrs got a aunty like that, went out on the town with the family she got me on the dance floor and started saying thing in my ear and grabing my @rse to this day i still haven't a clue what she said


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> yep mrs got a aunty like that, went out on the town with the family she got me on the dance floor and started saying thing in my ear and grabing my @rse to this day i still haven't a clue what she said


Thats because you blocked it out with guilt :lol:


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl superb....the mrs will be watching her like a hawk. PICS!


Oh she will indeed, ill try and get a snap of us "all" in bed hungover  :lol:

Filth you lot are! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Oh she will indeed, ill try and get a snap of us "all" in bed hungover  :lol:
> 
> Filth you lot are! :lol:


:

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Let me open a window to let some of this excess test out ! ! ! lol

You on twitter Dai ? Jodie Marsh is always banging on about how she wants a fella ! lol

Patsy, she's a keeper, so keep her !


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You on twitter Dai ? Jodie Marsh is always banging on about how she wants a fella ! lol


----------



## Jay.32

just some eye candy


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> just some eye candy
> 
> View attachment 108822


O dear lord


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 108832


o fook yes


----------



## Keeks

@Patsy Dont listen to these guys, they're just horny roiders.........Dont go there, stay away from the aunty!!!! :nono: :lol: Dont think with your tail, you've got a stunner there so again, dont listen to these guys or your tail! :nono: :lol:

Now, hows the quark converting going? All good I hope! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> @Patsy Dont listen to these guys, they're just horny roiders.........Dont go there, stay away from the aunty!!!! :nono: :lol: Dont think with your tail, you've got a stunner there so again, dont listen to these guys or your tail! :nono: :lol:
> 
> Now, hows the quark converting going? All good I hope! :thumb:


Yeah thats what I said coach.... cant believe some of these pervs... x


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> @Patsy Dont listen to these guys, they're just horny roiders.........Dont go there, stay away from the aunty!!!! :nono: :lol: Dont think with your tail, you've got a stunner there so again, dont listen to these guys or your tail! :nono: :lol:
> 
> Now, hows the quark converting going? All good I hope! :thumb:


Lol i know keeks i would never do anything like that to my mrs i have no reason to, have all what i need at home and more

Mrs already warned me about her lol, i just thought id let the boys have a twisted view on it pmsl its like an episode of eastenders :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah thats what I said coach.... cant believe some of these pervs... x


Dont listen to him he rang my mobile and told me to do it! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Dont listen to him he rang my mobile and told me to do it! :lol:


 mg: mg: mg: You tell lies... its ok keeks, he is irish now... he gets everything a*se backwards


----------



## Dai Jones

morning fckers


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> morning fckers


not speaking to you... keeks has dumped me.. :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> not speaking to you... keeks has dumped me.. :crying:


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:


 :2guns:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :2guns:


 :surrender:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :surrender:


----------



## Dai Jones

*No Base Blueberry Protein Mini Cheesecakes (Makes 9 mini)*

*
*

*
*

Ingredients:

1 small 170g tub of 0% Total Greek yogurt

2 tbsp of quark

... 1 tbsp of coconut flour

1 cup of Blueberries

2 fresh organic eggs

1/4 cup of vanilla WHEY

Sweetener to taste

Take all the above ingredients and blend them all together. Try the batter. Is it sweet enough for your taste? If not, add some sweetener When your desired level of sweetness has been attained, add 1 cup of fresh blueberries and mix them in with a fork or spoon ,instead of blending them since you want them to stay as whole as possible. Pour the mix into your making mold/s and bake at 170 degrees Celsius for about 35 minutes. Take them out. Let them cool.


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> *No Base Blueberry Protein Mini Cheesecakes (Makes 9 mini)*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 small 170g tub of 0% Total Greek yogurt
> 
> 2 tbsp of quark
> 
> ... 1 tbsp of coconut flour
> 
> 1 cup of Blueberries
> 
> 2 fresh organic eggs
> 
> 1/4 cup of vanilla WHEY
> 
> Sweetener to taste
> 
> Take all the above ingredients and blend them all together. Try the batter. Is it sweet enough for your taste? If not, add some sweetener When your desired level of sweetness has been attained, add 1 cup of fresh blueberries and mix them in with a fork or spoon ,instead of blending them since you want them to stay as whole as possible. Pour the mix into your making mold/s and bake at 170 degrees Celsius for about 35 minutes. Take them out. Let them cool.


and dont forget to eat them :lol:


----------



## 25434

Just swooshing by to say happy Friday to the Team Taffy thread...stay well..


----------



## Dai Jones

Flubs said:


> Just swooshing by to say happy Friday to the Team Taffy thread...stay well..


and you, good deadlifts by the way


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> *No Base Semen Protein Mini Cheesecakes (Makes 9 mini)*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 small 170g tub of 0% Total Greek semen
> 
> 2 tbsp of semen
> 
> ... 1 tbsp of semen
> 
> 1 cup of semen
> 
> 2 fresh organic semen
> 
> 1/4 cup of semen
> 
> Semen to taste
> 
> Take all the above ingredients and blend them all together. Try the Semen. Is it sweet enough for your taste? If not, add some semen When your desired level of semen has been attained, add 1 cup of fresh semen and mix them in with a fork or spoon ,instead of blending them since you want them to stay as sticky as possible. Pour the mix into your making mold/s and bake at 170 degrees Celsius for about 35 minutes. Take them out. Let them cool.


I have ammended the recipe Dai for the ladies lol


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> I have ammended the recipe Dai for the ladies lol


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I have ammended the recipe Dai for the ladies lol


a for fcuk sake :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones

...


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Guest

Not what ppl on Test SHOULD BE LOOKING AT ! Aaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> and you, good deadlifts by the way


Thank you. My best is 110kg, but that was a while back.


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Thank you. My best is 110kg, but that was a while back.


You gonna have to teach me how to deadlift properly Flubs.


----------



## 25434

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You gonna have to teach me how to deadlift properly [Redacted].


Humph......... I guess you are being sarky?..lol...I only have a vague idea myself..haha....and I doubt if I could teach guys anything..


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Humph......... I guess you are being sarky?..lol...I only have a vague idea myself..haha....and I doubt if I could teach guys anything..


I was being serious actually lol I never seem to progress with deadlifting ! lol


----------



## 25434

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I was being serious actually lol I never seem to progress with deadlifting ! lol


In that case I take it back.....the humph.....

1). Set the weight up

2). Bend over, stick out bum, lift up chest, beating chest once or twice so the gals know you're getting down to business...

3). Grasp bar, gurn like anything, and leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeefffft....ensure you go eouffffffffff as you do this...

4). Don't forget to push your manly bits forward and clench your boootox.....I think? Or did he just tell me that for a laugh....errrmmm

4). Let the weight drop really loudly ..........boiiiiiing..... And then look really angry and slap your thighs, bash bash......

Also? Don't forget to walk away leaving the BB set up so the next person has to undo it to lift their weight.

Right then.....that's it really.....doddle......

Last minute advice is to keep your back to the wall when you dead or the boys will stare at your bottom........and as you're a bloke I think you wouldn't like that.......I don't either....hazard of the deads I guess......


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> In that case I take it back.....the humph.....
> 
> 1). Set the weight up
> 
> 2). Bend over, stick out bum, lift up chest, beating chest once or twice so the gals know you're getting down to business...
> 
> 3). Grasp bar, gurn like anything, and leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeefffft....ensure you go eouffffffffff as you do this...
> 
> 4). Don't forget to push your manly bits forward and clench your boootox.....I think? Or did he just tell me that for a laugh....errrmmm
> 
> 4). Let the weight drop really loudly ..........boiiiiiing..... And then look really angry and slap your thighs, bash bash......
> 
> Also? Don't forget to walk away leaving the BB set up so the next person has to undo it to lift their weight.
> 
> Right then.....that's it really.....doddle......
> 
> Last minute advice is to keep your back to the wall when you dead or the boys will stare at your bottom........and as you're a bloke I think you wouldn't like that.......I don't either....hazard of the deads I guess......


lol ok i'll bare that lot in mind  ty


----------



## lxm

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 108903


oh look its vicckkky off here.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah thats what I said coach.... cant believe some of these pervs... x


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I knew I could rely on you to be sensible when naughtyness is about......its a good job you're here to keep the pervs in here on track! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Patsy said:


> Lol i know keeks i would never do anything like that to my mrs i have no reason to, have all what i need at home and more
> 
> Mrs already warned me about her lol, i just thought id let the boys have a twisted view on it pmsl its like an episode of eastenders :lol:


 :thumb: Good lad! :thumb:



Patsy said:


> Dont listen to him he rang my mobile and told me to do it! :lol:


Now c'mon Pasty, I dont believe that, you know Jays the least perviest member on UKM!! :whistling:



Jay.32 said:


> not speaking to you... keeks has dumped me.. :crying:


Love you really. xxxx


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I knew I could rely on you to be sensible when naughtyness is about......its a good job you're here to keep the pervs in here on track! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :thumb: Good lad! :thumb:
> 
> Now c'mon Pasty, I dont believe that, you know Jays the least perviest member on UKM!! :whistling:
> 
> *Love you really. xxxx*


 :blush: xx


----------



## Keeks

Alright Team Taffy!! Hope ya all having a good weekend! 

Mines been hectic and busy and will continue being hectic and busy for the rest of the day :stuart:

Had a family meal last night and found out that my brothers girlfriends uncle was an original Oompa Lumpa in the original Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, which tickled me no end, I love that film and I'm always getting called an Oompa lumpa! Simple things and all that! :whistling:


----------



## lxm

woooshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Alright Team Taffy!! Hope ya all having a good weekend!
> 
> Mines been hectic and busy and will continue being hectic and busy for the rest of the day :stuart:
> 
> Had a family meal last night and found out that my brothers girlfriends uncle was an original Oompa Lumpa in the original Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, which tickled me no end, I love that film and I'm always getting called an Oompa lumpa! Simple things and all that! :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 109090
> 
> 
> View attachment 109091


He was a midget ? Well probably still is. . .


----------



## Jay.32

Morning taffs & Taffets...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning taffs & Taffets...


bora da, Cymry am byth boyo's 6 nations come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

Hey there folks!

I am a NOOB based in Cardiff, just signed up. Someone was kind enough to tell me about this thread. Hoping to expand my network, esp in the Cardiff area because I have such a long way to go and need all the support I can get 

M xx


----------



## Guest

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Hey there folks!
> 
> I am a NOOB based in Cardiff, just signed up. Someone was kind enough to tell me about this thread. Hoping to expand my network, esp in the Cardiff area because I have such a long way to go and need all the support I can get
> 
> M xx


Ello 

That was me who told you about this place  Glad to have you on board


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ello
> 
> That was me who told you about this place  Glad to have you on board


Cheers buddy, and for the rep points as well u rawk


----------



## Dai Jones

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Hey there folks!
> 
> I am a NOOB based in Cardiff, just signed up. Someone was kind enough to tell me about this thread. Hoping to expand my network, esp in the Cardiff area because I have such a long way to go and need all the support I can get
> 
> M xx


hey welcome in enjoy the banter


----------



## Guest

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Cheers buddy, and for the rep points as well u rawk


Yeah well, everyone needs a monkey in their corner.


----------



## Guest

@Dai Jones did you draw your pants on in MS Paint ? They are unusually black ! LOL


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> @Dai Jones did you draw your pants on in MS Paint ? They are unusually black ! LOL


haha na just black with a bit of help with the pic being black n white


----------



## Jay.32

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Hey there folks!
> 
> I am a NOOB based in Cardiff, just signed up. Someone was kind enough to tell me about this thread. Hoping to expand my network, esp in the Cardiff area because I have such a long way to go and need all the support I can get
> 
> M xx


Hello littlemsmuscle... welcome to TT. iM Jay the mod  I will be thinking of you initiation test.. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Wow ! lol Them's gangsta pants m8 ! Looking good though Dai, keep at it mucka  (No ****)


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wow ! lol Them's gangsta pants m8 ! Looking good though Dai, keep at it mucka  (No ****)


haha cheers :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wow ! lol Them's *gangnam* pants m8 ! Looking good though Dai, keep at it mucka  (No ****)


agreed. looking good dai :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> agreed. looking good dai :thumbup1:


LOL






Take it away Dai


----------



## JANIKvonD

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Hey there folks!
> 
> I am a NOOB based in Cardiff, just signed up. *Someone was kind enough to tell me about this thread.* Hoping to expand my network, esp in the Cardiff area because I have such a long way to go and need all the support I can get
> 
> M xx





Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ello
> 
> *That was me who told you about this place*  Glad to have you on board


oh ehh.....what went on here then?

welcome in ms muscle :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

hope the rest o u cvnts are good too btw x


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it away Dai


Fook you :laugh:


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> oh ehh.....what went on here then?
> 
> welcome in ms muscle :beer:


We just got chattin n I mentioned this place.  She's mad about BB'ing and well there ain't anywhere better to be than UKM.


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> We just got chattin n I mentioned this place.  She's mad about BB'ing and well there ain't anywhere better to be than UKM.


Anywhere better to be than TT THREAD!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Anywhere better to be than TT THREAD!!!!!!


Well behave yourself then ! lol Or i'll get @Keeks on your case n murder you with burpees


----------



## 25434

Happy Monday Team Taff...oh dam! I'm late..... :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Flubs said:


> Happy Monday Team Taff...oh dam! I'm late..... :tongue:


better late than never :cool2:


----------



## Guest

God is it wednesday already ? This week is flying by.


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> God is it wednesday already ? This week is flying by.


Your joking arent ya i thought it was thursday and almost put my bins out this morning not happy !!


----------



## Guest

I thought it was tuesday when I woke up, was in "get ready for gym" mode , glad i didnt take pre workout lol It was only when I actually tried to go down the stairs that I remembered it was legs day yesterday lol fk me sideways that was a mission.


----------



## Keeks

Not in here too, what day is it confusion, Oh dear, but...........


----------



## Guest

I find weekends boring tbh. Much prefer weekdays  Although start of 6N this weekend, woot ! I might get bike out Sunday if weather improves n start on some cardio


----------



## Dai Jones

Guess what I'm watching saturday afternoon


----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> Guess what I'm watching saturday afternoon


??? wot?

All I know is that I am watching the cartoons at 7.25 on Saturday morning cos I've got to know if X had got the Green Goblin and will Spider man get him out before the building blows....breathe....breathe...breathe....


----------



## Dai Jones

Flubs said:


> ??? wot?
> 
> All I know is that I am watching the cartoons at 7.25 on Saturday morning cos I've got to know if X had got the Green Goblin and will Spider man get him out before the building blows....breathe....breathe...breathe....


well its about time you got *RUGBY* in your life!!!


----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> well its about time you got *RUGBY* in your life!!!


eeeeek! I was jesting actually Dai...the fact that my sense of humour is pants is famous...lol...

and as for Rubgy...I'm a notherner and I was brought up amongst it. I love it.....

remind me of the offside rule again?...

runs like the wind............woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosssssshhhhhhhh......


----------



## Dai Jones

Flubs said:


> eeeeek! I was jesting actually Dai...the fact that my sense of humour is pants is famous...lol...
> 
> and as for Rubgy...I'm a notherner and I was brought up amongst it. I love it.....
> 
> remind me of the offside rule again?...
> 
> runs like the wind............woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosssssshhhhhhhh......


in that case I take it back what I said  :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> well its about time you got *RUGBY* in your life!!!


Dai my sisterinlaw is watching the rugby on sat... she's in a private box on the halfway line.. her boss paid for the box.. its costing £699 per head!!!

IMO thats fcking discusting to pay that to watch a fcking game...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Dai my sisterinlaw is watching the rugby on sat... she's in a private box on the halfway line.. her boss paid for the box.. its costing £699 per head!!!
> 
> IMO thats fcking discusting to pay that to watch a fcking game...


wow private box hey, but yeh 699 way too much I would be expecting food,drink, stay over and a chat with the team for that


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> wow private box hey, but yeh 699 way too much I would be expecting food,drink, stay over and a chat with the team for that


They get food and drink.. waiter service etc.... but still 700 quid to watch a game is fcking day light robbery


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> They get food and drink.. waiter service etc.... but still 700 quid to watch a game is fcking day light robbery


watching the game there is awesome but tv is better


----------



## Guest

The blues were selling tickets via twitter, 75 quid a pop.


----------



## Dai Jones

hiya...seeya comon the reds :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

wales :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

so how is everyone here? still over in the land of the leprechaun and settled in alright, went out last saturday for a night out and was introduced to a few of my mrs friends/family's partners and one of them competes so we got on very well, his last show was 3 weeks ago and he was taking a few months off so we got fcuked lol

all is well here and homesickness has gone, things all good with the mrs just waiting for her to finish work so we can go and pick up the car from the garage and maybe hit the cinema

havent realy been training but have been doing home cardio which tbh... is working, pct finished and weight still up and im still looking in half decent nic

was admitted into hospital last week due to my bp going up and my vessels on my eyes burst a bit, dr asked me if i was an aas user i said no obviously but turns out i had an infection and my red blood count was high causing my bp to raise so i spent 2 days in an irish hospital being pampered by irish nurses and the mrs, i had to pish in a vial to give them a urine sample but i was all sexed up so i had to think of other things (Dai) :lol:

hope all is well in taffy land and "Jaffa Jay" is keeping it real, loves you all loadz

Patsy x


----------



## Tommy10

@ Patsy...are those 80s marbel washed jeans in ur Avi :scared: :surrender: :thumbdown: :blink:


----------



## Keeks

Happy weekend Team Taffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Glad all's ok with you @Patsy  even though you've been in hospital :sad:

Im on a mission today......to try and find a coconut chunky kitkat for my cheat tonight, saw them advertised last night along with choc fudge, mint and hazlenut, but me wants coconut, and I bloomin well hope I find one!

Other than that, will be having a much needed chilled out weekend :thumb:

Have a good one folks!


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> @ Patsy...are those 80s marbel washed jeans in ur Avi :scared: :surrender: :thumbdown: :blink:


No mate (whatever those jeans are never heard of them?)

They are police 883 and are the only jeans i can find that fit well in the quads and waist mate

http://www.883-police.co.uk/jeans/atlanta-ice-grey-wash-jeans-2164475-408105-771287.php


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Happy weekend Team Taffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glad all's ok with you @Patsy  even though you've been in hospital :sad:
> 
> Im on a mission today......to try and find a coconut chunky kitkat for my cheat tonight, saw them advertised last night along with choc fudge, mint and hazlenut, but me wants coconut, and I bloomin well hope I find one!
> 
> Other than that, will be having a much needed chilled out weekend :thumb:
> 
> Have a good one folks!


Dont think they are released yet, its a facebook campaign and whatever one gets most votes gets released


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> No mate (whatever those jeans are never heard of them?)
> 
> They are police 883 and are the only jeans i can find that fit well in the quads and waist mate
> 
> http://www.883-police.co.uk/jeans/atlanta-ice-grey-wash-jeans-2164475-408105-771287.php


Lol will let you off, their funky jeans man :thumb:


----------



## mal

I might get some denim on today,suns out and some cool shades.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> I might get some denim on today,suns out and some cool shades.


here too but its -2 and frosty at the moment but the suns blinding


----------



## mal

off to gym now for squats sesh...rugby later cant wait,hope the scots pull off a good win...


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> off to gym now for squats sesh...rugby later cant wait,hope the scots pull off a good win...


bloody english :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> Dont think they are released yet, its a facebook campaign and whatever one gets most votes gets released


:no: No wonder I couldnt see much on internet about where to buy, so looks like it'll have to be peanut butter kitkat today.  But get voting for coconut flavour, its gotta be the one to get released!


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> :no: No wonder I couldnt see much on internet about where to buy, so looks like it'll have to be peanut butter kitkat today.  But get voting for coconut flavour, its gotta be the one to get released!


I used to love coconut revels until they took them out :stuart:


----------



## dipdabs

Hello lovelies 

I been slacking I know but I been a busy girl and still haven't got the tapatalk app I don't know why when it take 30 seconds.

Umm well the news is I have a new job! Mon - fri 9 - 5 in a call centre as a sales consultant in Cardiff. Pretty chuffed but it's been such a hassle sorting out, well the sorting out is ongoing. Childcare etc is a complete headache. Really worrying where I'm going to fit the gym in cos right now looking at it I won't, but I really need to!

Still been in the gym and eating clean. Starting proper dieting now weighing my food etc with a 40/40/20 macros.

Had a cheat meal last night and feel ill from it this morning though lol.

Money has been ridiculous, as usual, but probably worse than usual. Tried to get some help with it at the Jobcentre but that was pretty much a dead end. So il keep struggling and getting more behind lol.

Anyway how is everyone in here?


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> Dont think they are released yet, its a facebook campaign and whatever one gets most votes gets released


They are in the shops here in ireland mate, ill buy all the flavours later and report back to you 

#gettingfat


----------



## Patsy

@Jay.32

The surf down Hooks Head Ireland last Thursday


----------



## dipdabs

I had the kit Kats last night

Well I bought the choc fudge, mint and coconut and tbh they are all pretty sh1t! Would of preferred a normal kit Kat, an aero and a fudge!


----------



## Patsy

dipdabs said:


> I had the kit Kats last night
> 
> Well I bought the choc fudge, mint and coconut and tbh they are all pretty sh1t! Would of preferred a normal kit Kat, an aero and a fudge!


Lol well that clears that up for keeks :lol:


----------



## Guest

@dipdabs Kay, you know that hardcore gym you found in Barry, was it the Holm View one ? New Hammer Strength equipment in it ?


----------



## Keeks

dipdabs said:


> I had the kit Kats last night
> 
> Well I bought the choc fudge, mint and coconut and tbh they are all pretty sh1t! Would of preferred a normal kit Kat, an aero and a fudge!


Yay, great news on the job, congratulations hun! 

Gutted to hear that on the Kitkat front :sad: Will have to give them a whirl though as Ive got it in my head now, and just have major kitkat cravings, lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Team Taffy pull your fcking fingers out.... and bring some life back in here...

@Tommy10 tell everyone what you have been upto lately,,, when you deserted us


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning


----------



## Jay.32

Bora da


----------



## Guest

Afternoon 

How are we all diddling ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Afternoon
> 
> How are we all diddling ?


feel like sh!t, you?


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> feel like sh!t, you?


I've felt better myself oddly enough ! lol Having a chilled out afternoon, might even take a nap


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I've felt better myself oddly enough ! lol Having a chilled out afternoon, might even take a nap


I could right now but i'm at my desk


----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> I could right now but i'm at my desk


me too....but at my desk, not his.


----------



## Dai Jones

Flubs said:


> me too....but at my desk, not his.


a shame, you wana cwtch?


----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> a shame, you wana cwtch?


hee heee.... :blink: ......:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Flubs said:


> hee heee.... :blink: ......:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all... hows @Dai Jones feeling today??


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all... hows @Dai Jones feeling today??


still like sh!t


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> still like sh!t


HAVE A MCDONALDS BRECKY TO MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER LOVE :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> HAVE A MCDONALDS BRECKY TO MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER LOVE :thumbup1:


too late i'm in work now


----------



## Patsy

Morning all Im back in Wales for a week or so, looking forward to hitting a gym as i haven't trained in a few weeks, diet has been abysmal but tbh i still look good lol, missing my size but hey cant have my cake and all... Just had toast and carrot cake for breakfast :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Morning all Im back in Wales for a week or so, looking forward to hitting a gym as i haven't trained in a few weeks, diet has been abysmal but tbh i still look good lol, missing my size but hey cant have my cake and all... Just had toast and carrot cake for breakfast :lol:


alright stranger good to hear everything is good


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Morning all Im back in Wales for a week or so, looking forward to hitting a gym as i haven't trained in a few weeks, diet has been abysmal but tbh i still look good lol, missing my size but hey cant have my cake and all... Just had toast and carrot cake for breakfast :lol:


welcome back Paddy doherty


----------



## Patsy

Cheers Dai and Jay. You wouldnt believe what happened to me saturday, so im in a bar in an irish village getting all geared up for the game and about 8 guys with wives in tow all with welsh jerseys on come in so we all get talking and the were from the same area were i am lol whats the odds?!! small world hey! Needless to say we got smashed in true taffy style with the irish guys who where out with me, top night out but the hangover was world class lol!


----------



## Dai Jones

Us taff's get everywhere don't we


----------



## Guest

Well we got France this weekend, and I get the feeling we gonna have a massive parisien hangover !!!

Good morning people

@Patsy Top o' da mornin' to ya fella


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well we got France this weekend, and I get the feeling we gonna have a massive parisien hangover !!!
> 
> Good morning people
> 
> @Patsy Top o' da mornin' to ya fella


Morning fella

Tell you what it feels strange being home as i am used to ireland now and even the currency, missing my mrs too so i will proceed to rub one out in the shower in a lil while :lol:

One thing i will admit... I dont half miss jabbing, being natty fcuking sucks pmsl x


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Morning fella
> 
> Tell you what it feels strange being home as i am used to ireland now and even the currency, missing my mrs too so i will proceed to rub one out in the shower in a lil while :lol:
> 
> One thing i will admit... I dont half miss jabbing, being natty fcuking sucks pmsl x


lol well stock up while you here  lol Get some dbol n stuff


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol well stock up while you here  lol Get some dbol n stuff


I was thinking of doing a 10 week Anavar cut mate as tbh i am bored being natty already lol


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> I was thinking of doing a 10 week Anavar cut mate as tbh i am bored being natty already lol


Well there ya go  Grab some var and ya off at the races  Throw in a bit of winny too, and really tighten up


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well there ya go  Grab some var and ya off at the races  Throw in a bit of winny too, and really tighten up


I will mate i need to stay away from test and deca as it sends my bp up even at low doses, its funny i have been natty for 6 weeks now and already im missing being a valley meathead, doesn't feel right not having anything in my system to train with


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> I will mate i need to stay away from test and deca as it sends my bp up even at low doses, its funny i have been natty for 6 weeks now and already im missing being a valley meathead, doesn't feel right not having anything in my system to train with


Probably just physcological tbh, you've done your PCT properly so you should be firing on all cylinders now, and could maintain quite easily. But I do know what you mean, since I started again, can't imagine training without it.

Which is actually a bad thing tbh, but I guess we all go through the same thought processes.


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Probably just physcological tbh, you've done your PCT properly so you should be firing on all cylinders now, and could maintain quite easily. But I do know what you mean, since I started again, can't imagine training without it.
> 
> Which is actually a bad thing tbh, but I guess we all go through the same thought processes.


Yeah your right mate its all in the head, i will be honest my pct wasnt as bad as i thought it was considering how long i was on for, i have had worse times from previous pct tbh

My sex drive throughout pct was fine and still is so hopefully my recovery went well


----------



## Patsy

Btw a post here thanking all my fellow TeamTaffy and Scots members for all my reps and kind comments from the past month, just logged in on normal browser instead of iPhone app and had some lovely messages thanks x

Thats why i loves you all!


----------



## Jay.32

Its the Godfathers BIRTHDAY and no one has aranged a party in here for me.. :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Its the Godfathers BIRTHDAY and no one has aranged a party in here for me.. :bounce:


I got the b-day thread going didn't I FFS


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I got the b-day thread going didn't I FFS


Yes I will let you off Dai :rockon:


----------



## Guest

I'm just organising the sausage rolls !

And no that's not an euphemism


----------



## Jay.32

Good man...


----------



## Patsy

Hows everyone here tonight? Im back in Wales til next week and im stuck in with the flu 

Will be going back to ireland next saturday permanently and cant wait to get back

Hope all is well for my fellow TT'ers


----------



## Keeks

Happy Saturday evening Team Taffy and look what I've got.................



:thumb: Nearly started jumping around in the supermarket when I saw them!!!!!!

Hope you're all having a good weekend anyway! I am!!!!!  Feet up, cheat meal and a lie in tomorrow as my mum and dad have my cats so no early morning jabs to sort! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Hows everyone here tonight? Im back in Wales til next week and im stuck in with the flu
> 
> Will be going back to ireland next saturday permanently and cant wait to get back
> 
> Hope all is well for my fellow TT'ers


Awww, get well soon mate! :sad:

The weeks are flying already so you'll be back in Ireland before you can say Quark! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Awww, get well soon mate! :sad:
> 
> The weeks are flying already so you'll be back in Ireland before you can say Quark! :thumb:


Cheers keeks, yeah they sure are, i have realy trained in a month and diets been off but tbh i not at all bothered as you all know i can get in decent nic in 2 months so ill just run a quick cut 2months upto summer and be nice and lean 

Cant wait to get back home to the mrs tbh, feels like my life dont exist here anymore


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Happy Saturday evening Team Taffy and look what I've got.................
> 
> View attachment 110446
> 
> 
> :thumb: Nearly started jumping around in the supermarket when I saw them!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you're all having a good weekend anyway! I am!!!!!  Feet up, cheat meal and a lie in tomorrow as my mum and dad have my cats so no early morning jabs to sort! :thumb:


Let us know how they taste!!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Cheers keeks, yeah they sure are, i have realy trained in a month and diets been off but tbh i not at all bothered as you all know i can get in decent nic in 2 months so ill just run a quick cut 2months upto summer and be nice and lean
> 
> Cant wait to get back home to the mrs tbh, feels like my life dont exist here anymore


Thats good to feel like that, sounds like you're really settled in Ireland if you feel like that when you're home. :thumb:

Well us Team Taffy crew are gonna be looking buff this summer! Roll on bikini and speedo's time! :lol:

So far, coconut kitkat was a slight let down, still blooming good, but I expected a bit more coconutty-ness tbh.


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Thats good to feel like that, sounds like you're really settled in Ireland if you feel like that when you're home. :thumb:
> 
> Well us Team Taffy crew are gonna be looking buff this summer! Roll on bikini and speedo's time! :lol:
> 
> So far, coconut kitkat was a slight let down, still blooming good, but I expected a bit more coconutty-ness tbh.


Oh i am realy settled and happy keeks and thats what its all about aint it? Got a lovely looking lady home thats a decent girl and treats me so good, we dont argue and get in like mates and go out on the town together and match eachother pint for pint and moan to eachother the next day hungover lol! Shes the female version of me lol!

I love summer cuts, its addictive get lean for the beach! 

They have then in Ireland i think ill sample the lot next week


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Oh i am realy settled and happy keeks and thats what its all about aint it? Got a lovely looking lady home thats a decent girl and treats me so good, we dont argue and get in like mates and go out on the town together and match eachother pint for pint and moan to eachother the next day hungover lol! Shes the female version of me lol!
> 
> I love summer cuts, its addictive get lean for the beach!
> 
> They have then in Ireland i think ill sample the lot next week


Awww, thats so sweet, well chuffed for you! 

Yep, cant wait to hit the beach this year, just booked a girly weekend in Benidorm for a few weeks after April/May comp season so need to keep my bikini bod for a few more weeks, no post comp pig out this year. And its actually nicer doing cardio when its a bit warmer outside and not pitch black at ridiculous times!

Yep, sample them and let me know what you think. I still love love love the peanut butter and white chocolate ones though, they are awesome. :drool:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Awww, thats so sweet, well chuffed for you!
> 
> Yep, cant wait to hit the beach this year, just booked a girly weekend in Benidorm for a few weeks after April/May comp season so need to keep my bikini bod for a few more weeks, no post comp pig out this year. And its actually nicer doing cardio when its a bit warmer outside and not pitch black at ridiculous times!
> 
> Yep, sample them and let me know what you think. I still love love love the peanut butter and white chocolate ones though, they are awesome. :drool:


Aww thanks quarky 

Yeah i deff needsa hol this year, gonna be going to rome with the mrs in a few months but deff need a bit of sun!... An MT2 lol!

I will do when i get back and report back


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Aww thanks quarky
> 
> Yeah i deff needsa hol this year, gonna be going to rome with the mrs in a few months but deff need a bit of sun!... An MT2 lol!
> 
> I will do when i get back and report back


Rome will be nice, love Italy especially the food! :drool: Cant beat a few days in the sun. I just cant wait for a few days to kick back and chill with the girls after months of prep, although I dont think we will be doing much chilling, only there for 3 nights so gotta make every second count! 

Now for the important stuff.......Keeks Official Kitkat Report

Coconut - Slight dissapointment, thought this would be my fave but not enough coconutty-ness, and as the wrappers white, I thought it too would be white, and it was so that threw me a bit. :confused1: Still nice though.

Hazlenut - Nice, yep, nice. 

Choc Fudge - :drool: This is the one I thought I wouldnt be too fussed about but its my fave, very very nice. :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Rome will be nice, love Italy especially the food! :drool: Cant beat a few days in the sun. I just cant wait for a few days to kick back and chill with the girls after months of prep, although I dont think we will be doing much chilling, only there for 3 nights so gotta make every second count!
> 
> Now for the important stuff.......Keeks Official Kitkat Report
> 
> Coconut - Slight dissapointment, thought this would be my fave but not enough coconutty-ness, and as the wrappers white, I thought it too would be white, and it was so that threw me a bit. :confused1: Still nice though.
> 
> Hazlenut - Nice, yep, nice.
> 
> Choc Fudge - :drool: This is the one I thought I wouldnt be too fussed about but its my fave, very very nice. :thumb:


Yeah looking forward to the Vatican but i realy need a summer holiday! Well if your only there for the weekend you have to go all out! Bottle of vodka and an iv drip usually works  

I love hazelnut choc so that will be my first one... Yummy!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Yeah looking forward to the Vatican but i realy need a summer holiday! Well if your only there for the weekend you have to go all out! Bottle of vodka and an iv drip usually works
> 
> I love hazelnut choc so that will be my first one... Yummy!


Lol......vodka drip on one side, gin drip on the other whilst drinking cocktails. We chose the earliest possible flight on the Friday and the latest possible flight on the Monday to make the most of it. I think it might get a little tiny bit messy.........I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!  :bounce: 

Good choice, it is nice, but choc fudge :drool:


----------



## Guest

I ain't been abroad since I was 17 !!! 21 years ago lol


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I ain't been abroad since I was 17 !!! 21 years ago lol


You aint missing out on much mate lol

Btw hows the cycle going fella?


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Lol......vodka drip on one side, gin drip on the other whilst drinking cocktails. We chose the earliest possible flight on the Friday and the latest possible flight on the Monday to make the most of it. I think it might get a little tiny bit messy.........I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!  :bounce:
> 
> Good choice, it is nice, but choc fudge :drool:


Thats the way girl... All out female beerfest cant fault you!


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> You aint missing out on much mate lol
> 
> Btw hows the cycle going fella?


It's going good m8 thanks. Steady growth, body weight held quite nicely and is rising now. Can see why tren is so popular 

Weird seeing your location as Ireland ! lol


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> It's going good m8 thanks. Steady growth, body weight held quite nicely and is rising now. Can see why tren is so popular
> 
> Weird seeing your location as Ireland ! lol


Mate i have used aas for years and tried everything and Tren is a steroid of gods, shame my bp hates it as i have made some amazing muscle and strength gains whilst using it

Yeah its taken some getting used to it but ill always be a taffy no matter what.. True valley boyo!


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Mate i have used aas for years and tried everything and Tren is a steroid of gods, shame my bp hates it as i have made some amazing muscle and strength gains whilst using it
> 
> Yeah its taken some getting used to it but ill always be a taffy no matter what.. True valley boyo!


Well i'm gonna stick with it until I physically can't anymore  Never had an AAS reduce belt size while making shirt size bigger !!!


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well i'm gonna stick with it until I physically can't anymore  Never had an AAS reduce belt size while making shirt size bigger !!!


Hows your bp on it mate? Yeah the lean gains are second to none and waterless as fcuk!


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Hows your bp on it mate? Yeah the lean gains are second to none and waterless as fcuk!


It's higher than normal, but not in any danger areas, and I think it was Mars or Dtlv that said my results weren't remotely hypertensive, so after 6 weeks I'm doing OK with it m8 tbh.

Going to stick with it too for a bit, up the dose somewhat so I get the full benefit. I had a bit of bloat last week and itchy nips, but that's the 650mg of Test I am running with it, bit of the old adex at a higher dose soon sorted that, now I am back down to 0.5mg EOD. Joints arent as sore now too.


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> It's higher than normal, but not in any danger areas, and I think it was Mars or Dtlv that said my results weren't remotely hypertensive, so after 6 weeks I'm doing OK with it m8 tbh.
> 
> Going to stick with it too for a bit, up the dose somewhat so I get the full benefit. I had a bit of bloat last week and itchy nips, but that's the 650mg of Test I am running with it, bit of the old adex at a higher dose soon sorted that, now I am back down to 0.5mg EOD. Joints arent as sore now too.


Yeah you will get a slight raise everybody do mate its inevitable as the potency of it, just keep a weekly check on it mate as it can raise it more than any other aas, also ALWAYS jab slow as you can to avoid the cough and if you feel the slight tingle in your throat just sip cold water and try not to cough and never panic as it soon goes 

Adex is the best for water control but trust me mate theres no need to up the dose and be greedy, the higher the dose with tren the harsher the sides and the night sweats and insomnia are a fcuker to deal with aswell as the other probs, no need to high dose tren if your running test as its potent enough fella


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> I was thinking of doing a 10 week Anavar cut mate as tbh i am bored being natty already lol


Now you mention it  starting a 8 week Var course from tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Yeah you will get a slight raise everybody do mate its inevitable as the potency of it, just keep a weekly check on it mate as it can raise it more than any other aas, also ALWAYS jab slow as you can to avoid the cough and if you feel the slight tingle in your throat just sip cold water and try not to cough and never panic as it soon goes
> 
> Adex is the best for water control but trust me mate theres no need to up the dose and be greedy, the higher the dose with tren the harsher the sides and the night sweats and insomnia are a fcuker to deal with aswell as the other probs, no need to high dose tren if your running test as its potent enough fella


Yeah you got a point. Things going well on the doses I am on now. Chilisi said the same thing too, don't change if it's working.  EQ might be a good addition though


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Now you mention it  starting a 8 week Var course from tomorrow


im going to add var in with my mast/test cycles to see wot happens,never tried it before..


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> im going to add var in with my mast/test cycles to see wot happens,never tried it before..


To see the magic of Var mate you need to run it at 100mg per day, anything less is pointless imo


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning guys, good result with the rugby:thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

come on @Jay.32 how was ya birthday bash


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> come on @Jay.32 how was ya birthday bash


He's prob waiting to see a monday morning magistrates judge if him and the boys had a night out in newport :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> im going to add var in with my mast/test cycles to see wot happens,never tried it before..


I'm aiming for lean now , I'm over bulk and cut waste of time and money and constantly sick with something , var gave me huge strength gains last time and cut me up nicely


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> He's prob waiting to see a monday morning magistrates judge if him and the boys had a night out in newport :lol:


:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Lol it was a messy one!! But I made it home in one piece!!


----------



## dipdabs

What's gwarnin?


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> What's gwarnin?


feck all, whats up kay


----------



## JANIKvonD

afternoon weilders & takers of the cok


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> afternoon weilders & takers of the cok


afternoon :blowme:


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> afternoon weilders & takers of the cok


Wassup ya great big binlid


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> afternoon :blowme:


anytime babe  that burger looks class.....reminds me of man v food (greatest show on earth)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wassup ya great big binlid


just poking my erse waiting on these painkillers kickin in, heads burst. then off to install an IBC....good times


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> anytime babe  that burger looks class.....reminds me of man v food (greatest show on earth)


I know I can't stop watching it, it doen't help to be honest


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> just poking my erse waiting on these painkillers kickin in, heads burst. then off to install an IBC....good times


Inbred Blueish Cockrel ? OK ya got me, what's an IBC ?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> afternoon weilders & takers of the cok


afternoon mukka


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> feck all, whats up kay


Nowt

2nd day off in 2nd week of new job

Looking great lol


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Nowt
> 
> 2nd day off in 2nd week of new job
> 
> Looking great lol


what ya doing now


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> what ya doing now


I've just scrubbed my sofa after jack was sick all over it

Woo


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> I've just scrubbed my sofa after jack was sick all over it
> 
> Woo


Arrr poor lad, but ment new job?


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Arrr poor lad, but ment new job?


I fukin hate it

Scull crushing and full of numptys lol


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> I fukin hate it
> 
> Scull crushing and full of numptys lol


whats your new job kay?


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> I fukin hate it
> 
> Scull crushing and full of numptys lol


o dear sorry to hear that


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> whats your new job kay?


Sales in a call centre

It will do for now but it's 45 hours a week. I haven't been able to train and hardly seen jack. Will keep looking for something part time.

Well that's if I still have a job. Mega frowned upon being off specially in your probation period lol.

Don't give a fuk right now tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> I know I can't stop watching it, it doen't help to be honest


absolute killer when cutting :lol:



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Inbred Blueish Cockrel ? OK ya got me, what's an IBC ?


Intermediate Bulk Container (1000lt engine oil). got a submersible compressor pump on the top of it.....just need to plumb it upto the new 1


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> I know I can't stop watching it, it doen't help to be honest





dipdabs said:


> Sales in a call centre
> 
> It will do for now but it's 45 hours a week. I haven't been able to train and hardly seen jack. Will keep looking for something part time.
> 
> Well that's if I still have a job. Mega frowned upon being off specially in your probation period lol.
> 
> Don't give a fuk right now tbh


why u off work?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> why u off work?


I'm in a mess. Haven't slept in days. And just keep crying. My face is sore and swollen from it and have such a headache from it all.

Lucky I was today with jack being sent home sick


----------



## dipdabs

Sorry for being so miserable guys

How are you all?


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Sorry for being so miserable guys
> 
> How are you all?


Morning taffet... im good...but its to quiet in here :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

HELLLOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

1" of snow here atm & tipping down


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> HELLLOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1" of snow here atm & tipping down


It was hammering down here too... but its stopped now, thank fck


----------



## Guest

I had a mega lie in. Must have needed it tbh, but I hate sleeping in too late cos I cannot get my sense going at all !!!

It's raining here too, I need it to stop so I can go get some stuff in town. Had a really mental dream about the hulk and jellyfish last night, got I love tren.


----------



## Keeks

Have a good one Team Taffy!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> View attachment 111096
> 
> 
> Have a good one Team Taffy!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


You too keeksy, im off back home to ireland in the morning after being back in wales for a week and having to spend it in bed ill  cant wait to see the mrs feels like its been a month!! hope those flowers i sent yesterday for vday did the trick otherwise im in for a night of silence when i get home :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> You too keeksy, im off back home to ireland in the morning after being back in wales for a week and having to spend it in bed ill  cant wait to see the mrs feels like its been a month!! hope those flowers i sent yesterday for vday did the trick otherwise im in for a night of silence when i get home :lol:


Yay, have a good one! Hope you're feeling better now too.

And what you could do, is buy her a chocolate fudge Kitkat chunky just in case the flowers didnt do the trick, always good to have a back up plan. Now if the flowers did the trick, then forward the above Kitkat chunky on to me and I'll dispose of it safely. 

Great avi btw! You look huuugggeeee!!! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Yay, have a good one! Hope you're feeling better now too.
> 
> And what you could do, is buy her a chocolate fudge Kitkat chunky just in case the flowers didnt do the trick, always good to have a back up plan. Now if the flowers did the trick, then forward the above Kitkat chunky on to me and I'll dispose of it safely.
> 
> Great avi btw! You look huuugggeeee!!! :thumb:


Yeah im feeling loads better thanks, lost some weight as i aint been eating due to illness but look better for it and leaner!

Lol cheers for the advice keeks always good to have info from the opposing team pmsl! And and yeah if said kitkats dont work ill be sure to forward the... Wrappers onto you *nom nom :lol:

Aww thanks, yeah ive managed to hold onto some mass after pct and no training which tbh... Has amazed me but i think since i dont drink much anymore i can hold some quality muscle without all the water and crap that alcohol brings, moderation is the key you see... Wish i learnt that years ago id be in awesome nic lol!

Got my hospital visit in 2 weeks back in cardiff to see the cardiologist and all being well and if things are ok im gonna chuck in one of my trademark Patsy super bulks and if all goes to plan then... Well then that would be telling x


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Yeah im feeling loads better thanks, lost some weight as i aint been eating due to illness but look better for it and leaner!
> 
> Lol cheers for the advice keeks always good to have info from the opposing team pmsl! And and yeah if said kitkats dont work ill be sure to forward the... Wrappers onto you *nom nom :lol:
> 
> Aww thanks, yeah ive managed to hold onto some mass after pct and no training which tbh... Has amazed me but i think since i dont drink much anymore i can hold some quality muscle without all the water and crap that alcohol brings, moderation is the key you see... Wish i learnt that years ago id be in awesome nic lol!
> 
> Got my hospital visit in 2 weeks back in cardiff to see the cardiologist and all being well and if things are ok im gonna chuck in one of my trademark Patsy super bulks and if all goes to plan then... Well then that would be telling x


Lol, every bug has a sliver lining eh?!?! :lol: All good!!

Yep, always happy to dish out advice on situations where Kitkats might help, just not happy when people offer me a wrapper as thanks for said advice!!!! :angry: :lol: Saying that, right now Im suffering from severe IBS (your version of it) so I would gladly lick the wrapper and bloomin well enjoy it too!

Well looking in decent nic now so you gotta be doing something right, so roll on the super bulk. Hope everything goes ok with cardiologist anyway, Im sure everything will be ok, especially with cutting down on the booze, I know thats not going to cause huge problems but it all helps with general health and well being, and the love of a good woman too, you'll be fine!!! :thumb: A happy heart is a healthy heart!


----------



## Patsy

x


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> View attachment 111157
> 
> 
> x


Have a safe journey Pasty!  And dont forget my Kitkat!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Have a safe journey Pasty!  And dont forget my Kitkat!


Cheers keeks and if i come across any more new flavours of kitkats on my travels ill forward them on to you


----------



## Dai Tomato

Hey guys, wasssssappening?? I'm new around here, valley commando living and training in Cardiff!! Everyone all good??


----------



## Guest

Dai Tomato said:


> Hey guys, wasssssappening?? I'm new around here, valley commando living and training in Cardiff!! Everyone all good??


Welcome mate, make yourself at home


----------



## Dai Tomato

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Welcome mate, make yourself at home


Nice one muck, thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> Hey guys, wasssssappening?? I'm new around here, valley commando living and training in Cardiff!! Everyone all good??


Good evening and welcome!


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> Good evening and welcome!


Ahhh, nice one Keeks, thank you


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> Ahhh, nice one Keeks, thank you


You're welcome. Not sure of what to make of your avi though, its.......weird?!?!!? :lol:


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> You're welcome. Not sure of what to make of your avi though, its.......weird?!?!!? :lol:


It is a bit strange I have to agree, I'll ditch it once I find something else to replace it with......


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> Not sure of what to make of your avi though........


Done!!!! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Your avi is still a bit Wierd lol


----------



## Guest

Dai Tomato said:


> Done!!!! :thumb:


 @flinty90 get in here ! ! ! moving sheep


----------



## Dai Tomato

dipdabs said:


> Your avi is still a bit Wierd lol


Nooooo, it has to be slightly better though?? 



Cheeky Monkey said:


> @flinty90 get in here ! ! ! moving sheep


 :confused1:


----------



## Guest

I like it


----------



## Dai Tomato

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I like it


Cheers bud!! :thumbup1:

Where does everybody train by the way??


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Taffs & Taffets

Hope youve all had a good weekend...

Welcome Dai Tomato..


----------



## Dai Tomato

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Taffs & Taffets
> 
> Hope youve all had a good weekend...
> 
> Welcome Dai Tomato..


Nice one Jay, cheers bud!! Where in God's Country are you based???


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Tomato said:


> Nice one Jay, cheers bud!! Where in God's Country are you based???


Newport mate


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning TT


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Dai


morning dude, whats new?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> morning dude, whats new?


Im fcking starving for nice food!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is all :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Im fcking starving for nice food!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is all :crying:


one resaon why i don't think i'm going to compete


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Im fcking starving for nice food!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is all :crying:


I just had beans on toast and a banana yogurt for breakfast oh and a can of coke lol


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> I just had beans on toast and a banana yogurt for breakfast oh and a can of coke lol


I dont want to know :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I dont want to know :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


Mate theres allsorts of filth in the cupboard the mrs done a shop before i got home so im gonna be tucking into the choc hazelnut cookies in a bit lol


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Mate theres allsorts of filth in the cupboard the mrs done a shop before i got home so im gonna be tucking into the choc hazelnut cookies in a bit lol


im cold turkey now :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Cold turkey won't hurt ya diet m8


----------



## Jay.32

ha ha :cursing:


----------



## Dai Tomato

Jay.32 said:


> ha ha :cursing:


Hey Jay, just saw in your journal you're doing the NABBA Wales?? Great stuff!! Good pal of mine is doing it too, first show!!

Where'd you train bud? Bodymasters??


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Tomato said:


> Hey Jay, just saw in your journal you're doing the NABBA Wales?? Great stuff!! Good pal of mine is doing it too, first show!!
> 
> Where'd you train bud? Bodymasters??


Fitness 4 less... its not the best gym but its only £15 month..

where in cardiif are you from fella?


----------



## Dai Tomato

Jay.32 said:


> Fitness 4 less... its not the best gym but its only £15 month..
> 
> where in cardiif are you from fella?


Ol' valley boy me bud, from Nelson but living down the Bay now!! Not too familiar with Fitness 4 Less, sensible money though........


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Tomato said:


> Ol' valley boy me bud, from Nelson but living down the Bay now!! Not too familiar with Fitness 4 Less, sensible money though........


I used to train in Peak Physique in Cardiff... where you training?


----------



## Dai Tomato

Jay.32 said:


> I used to train in Peak Physique in Cardiff... where you training?


Done a bit in Peak myself many years ago, I'm at Universal now bud. Had a fair bit of down time due to injury to be honest but have traned here, there and everywhere.....


----------



## Jay.32

Im planning on popping in Universal on a weekend soon, to check it out.


----------



## Dai Tomato

Jay.32 said:


> Im planning on popping in Universal on a weekend soon, to check it out.


I'm sure you won't be disappointed bud, Hammer Strength, Cybex and Life Fitness everywhere!! They a good bunch of guys too!!


----------



## Patsy

I used to train in Universal as you know Jay


----------



## Dai Tomato

Patsy said:


> I used to train in Universal as you know Jay


When did you leave Pat?


----------



## Patsy

Dai Tomato said:


> When did you leave Pat?


Last October mate, im from Blackwood but lived in Cardiff for about a year or so, Living in Ireland now, Me and Jay are mates in the real world unfortunately :lol:

Welcome to TT mate


----------



## Dai Tomato

Patsy said:


> Last October mate, im from Blackwood but lived in Cardiff for about a year or so, Living in Ireland now, Me and Jay are mates in the real world unfortunately :lol:
> 
> Welcome to TT mate


Nice one bud, thanks!! They're got a lot of new stuff there now, new functional area, plenty of additional machines etc.

Blackwood eh?? My neck of the woods sort of..... I trained at Blackwood Unique for a while, not long after it opened, late 90's I think??


----------



## Jay.32

Morning TT crew


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning boss


----------



## Jay.32

How you feeling today Dai??


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> How you feeling today Dai??


alot better mate to regards what i've gone throught the last few weeks but at the mo got really bad gut ache....just thought I would share


----------



## Jay.32

well your on the mend mate, thats the main thing.. set yourself a goal/plan now.... its good to have something to aim for.

Just make your first goal an easy achievable one! then once you reached that! set another.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> well your on the mend mate, thats the main thing.. set yourself a goal/plan now.... its good to have something to aim for.
> 
> Just make your first goal an easy achievable one! then once you reached that! set another.


yeh I'm on the mend to be honest i felt alot better when i went to the gym on Monday, yeh goal hasn't changed but time frame has so need to get to 100% quick


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I'm on the mend to be honest i felt alot better when i went to the gym on Monday, yeh goal hasn't changed but time frame has so need to get to 100% quick


dont burn yourself out!! straight away.. you dont need anymore set backs mate..

we are not getting any younger Dai :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> we are not getting any younger Dai :lol:


tell me about it I'll be on TRT soon


----------



## Jay.32

:lol:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Tomato said:


> Nice one bud, thanks!! They're got a lot of new stuff there now, new functional area, plenty of additional machines etc.
> 
> Blackwood eh?? My neck of the woods sort of..... I trained at Blackwood Unique for a while, not long after it opened, late 90's I think??


I never did train in Blackwood mate as i worked in Cardiff so used to train there after work to avoid rush hour traffic and then drive back when it was quiet lol

Universal is the best gym around by far imo i used to love it there


----------



## Dai Jones

Mornin guys


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all...

@Patsy are you back in irland now mate?


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> @Patsy are you back in irland now mate?


Yes mate been back since last saturday, cant say im missing home tbh as im settled now, suppose having sex on tap can take ones mind off other things :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Mornin guys


Morning fella, i see we have a new Dai here, when i posted on the iphone app i thought it was you with a new name change, i thought wtf? Why Tomato? Why not something cool like Rambo or Rocky lol, lucky i never pm'd you more cock picks aye! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Morning fella, i see we have a new Dai here, when i posted on the iphone app i thought it was you with a new name change, i thought wtf? Why Tomato? Why not something cool like Rambo or Rocky lol, lucky i never pm'd you more cock picks aye! :lol:


Yeh I thought someone was taking the p!ss  there's only room for one Dai in here...............Joke


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Yes mate been back since last saturday, cant say im missing home tbh as im settled now, suppose having sex on tap can take ones mind off other things :whistling:


Me and @Dai Jones are coming over in the summer to stay with you.... for a freeby holiday :rockon:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Me and @Dai Jones are coming over in the summer to stay with you.... for a freeby holiday :rockon:


yeh theres room on the motorbike for ya Jay I'm going between May-July


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh theres room on the motorbike for ya Jay I'm going between May-July


Now ya talking... wish I still had a bike.. I really miss jumping on the bike and just going anywhere the road takes me.. think im going to have to invest in another bike in the near future


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Now ya talking... wish I still had a bike.. I really miss jumping on the bike and just going anywhere the road takes me.. think im going to have to invest in another bike in the near future


got to be done Jay :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Me and @Dai Jones are coming over in the summer to stay with you.... for a freeby holiday :rockon:


A few of the boys asked me the same thing mate, thing is they cant behave themselves lol my name would be dirt in this village in one night with the company i keep back home! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> A few of the boys asked me the same thing mate, thing is they cant behave themselves lol my name would be dirt in this village in one night with the company i keep back home! :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Tomato

Patsy said:


> Universal is the best gym around by far imo i used to love it there


Have to agree with you there bud, it's a cracking place to train!!


----------



## Dai Tomato

Ooooooh, bikers too!! It's ok here isn't it?? What you got chaps??


----------



## Dai Jones

Dai Tomato said:


> Ooooooh, bikers too!! It's ok here isn't it?? What you got chaps??


Vfr750 not great but quite good


----------



## Jay.32

Sold all my bikes... I think my fav was my GSR 600

Wouldnt mind riding this though :tongue:


----------



## Dai Tomato

Dai Jones said:


> Vfr750 not great but quite good


Good ol' steed that Dai!!



Jay.32 said:


> Sold all my bikes... I think my fav was my GSR 600
> 
> Wouldnt mind riding this though :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 111712


Oooooooh, now you're talking!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Dai Tomato said:


> Good ol' steed that Dai!!


that is true mate been thinking about a zzr1100 for a while to


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> that is true mate been thinking about a zzr1100 for a while to


Just dont tell the misses about them thoughts


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Just dont tell the misses about them thoughts


:laugh:..yeh can't see that going down well


----------



## Dai Tomato

Dai Jones said:


> that is true mate been thinking about a zzr1100 for a while to





Jay.32 said:


> Just dont tell the misses about them thoughts


Illicit thoughts.. can't beat 'em!!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Tomato said:


> Illicit thoughts.. can't beat 'em!!


Yeah i know the feeling, woke the mrs up at 5am for sex and there was mayhem here! will have to resort to [email protected] into one of her socks now for the cheek of refusal :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Dai Jones thats 3 dai's now


----------



## Dai Tomato

Patsy said:


> Yeah i know the feeling, woke the mrs up at 5am for sex and there was mayhem here! will have to resort to [email protected] into one of her socks now for the cheek of refusal :lol:


Waaaaaaaa!!!! The very cheek of it!!! How dare she......


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> @Dai Jones thats 3 dai's now


Where's the third there only me and Dai Tom


----------



## Jay.32

Hello all.... its friday!!!!!

what yall doing the weekend?

Im working in the morning... in the afternoon im going out for my first cheat meal in 2 weeks! only having steak, veg and potato.. so not really going crazy. Chilling sat night.. Sunday I may go surfing for my cardio


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Hello all.... its friday!!!!!
> 
> what yall doing the weekend?
> 
> Im working in the morning... in the afternoon im going out for my first cheat meal in 2 weeks! only having steak, veg and potato.. so not really going crazy. Chilling sat night.. Sunday I may go surfing for my cardio


stupid question....RUGBY!!!!


----------



## Guest

I'll be laying very still on the couch watching the rugby, resting my newly fked up back


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'll be laying very still on the couch watching the rugby, resting my newly fked up back


uho what you done ya silly billy


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Where's the third there only me and Dai Tom


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/213419-hi-every-body.html#post3943018


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/213419-hi-every-body.html#post3943018


affs...happy days what can I say it a cracking name


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> uho what you done ya silly billy


Dunno, just hurts like a biatch when I breath. lol It's not the lat, its kinda just under my shoulder blade, and it goes from the back through to the front, sharp pain. Probably strained them muscles used for breathing, intercostal ones are they ?

Was fine doing deadlifts today, then onto pullovers was fine, pulldowns fine, Rows and it went !!! Was game over then. Still, I got one of them thermal packs to put on it later  I'm trying not to breath much ! LOL


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Dunno, just hurts like a biatch when I breath. lol It's not the lat, its kinda just under my shoulder blade, and it goes from the back through to the front, sharp pain. Probably strained them muscles used for breathing, intercostal ones are they ?
> 
> Was fine doing deadlifts today, then onto pullovers was fine, pulldowns fine, Rows and it went !!! Was game over then. Still, I got one of them thermal packs to put on it later  I'm trying not to breath much ! LOL


sound very close to what I had and it was a trapped nerve i recon


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Dunno, just hurts like a biatch when I breath. lol It's not the lat, its kinda just under my shoulder blade, and it goes from the back through to the front, sharp pain. Probably strained them muscles used for breathing, intercostal ones are they ?
> 
> Was fine doing deadlifts today, then onto pullovers was fine, pulldowns fine, Rows and it went !!! Was game over then. Still, I got one of them thermal packs to put on it later  I'm trying not to breath much ! LOL


well you need to rest up now mate or you will make it worse, and put yourself out of action all together..


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> sound *very close to what I had* and it was a trapped nerve i recon


If I had a fckin elephant, youd have a box to put it in :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> If I had a fckin elephant, youd have a box to put it in :lol: :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> If I had a fckin tight bum, youd have a cock to put it in :lol: :lol:


Fixed :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Fixed :lol:


put in it!!! you mean pats lol


----------



## Patsy

@Cheeky Monkey

You have dabbled in pro hormones haven't you mate?


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> @Cheeky Monkey
> 
> You have dabbled in pro hormones haven't you mate?


I have if ya need help with anything


----------



## Tom90

Only just noticed this thread, am I too late to join the party? :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Tom90 said:


> Only just noticed this thread, am I too late to join the party? :whistling:


welcome Tommy, your in... @Patsy will sort out your initiation :thumbup1:


----------



## Tom90

Jay.32 said:


> welcome Tommy, your in... @Patsy will sort out your initiation :thumbup1:


YESSSS!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Tom90 said:


> YESSSS!!!


where in south wales are you from mate?


----------



## Tom90

Jay.32 said:


> where in south wales are you from mate?


Ever heard of a town called Aberdare? Yourself?


----------



## Jay.32

Tom90 said:


> Ever heard of a town called Aberdare? Yourself?


yes I know aberdare.. Im in Newport mate.


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> @Cheeky Monkey
> 
> You have dabbled in pro hormones haven't you mate?


Yes mate, ran an SD, M-LMG and Stano month course before Xmas.


----------



## Guest

Tom90 said:


> Ever heard of a town called Aberdare? Yourself?


Do you train at the powerhouse ?


----------



## Tom90

Jay.32 said:


> yes I know aberdare.. Im in Newport mate.


Ahh nice. Used to go to the indoor skatepark down there when I was younger. Newport is a lovely place :lol:



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Do you train at the powerhouse ?


Nahhh, I've been there before like, but I have a gym at work that I use :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Tomato

What's 'appening Tom? Alright or what???


----------



## Keeks

Yay, happy Friday Team Taffy!!!!!!

Relaxing chilled out weekend for me, cats away all weekend so no early morning jabs meaning *2*, yes *2* lie-ins!!!! I've just jinxed that now though so no doubt I'll be wide awake at 5.30am!! Then tomorrow night, Kitkat chunky time!!!! 

Have a good one folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yay, happy Friday Team Taffy!!!!!!
> 
> Relaxing chilled out weekend for me, cats away all weekend so no early morning jabs meaning *2*, yes *2* lie-ins!!!! I've just jinxed that now though so no doubt I'll be wide awake at 5.30am!! Then tomorrow night, Kitkat chunky time!!!!
> 
> Have a good one folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what do you mean kitkat chunky timemg: not aloud during prep misses :cursing:

x


----------



## Tom90

Dai Tomato said:


> What's 'appening Tom? Alright or what???


Well aiiiiii, only just seen your post. S'appenin :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> what do you mean kitkat chunky timemg: not aloud during prep misses :cursing:
> 
> x


It is allowed!!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Tom do u have any pictures?


----------



## Keeks

Hows things Kay? Hope all's good!


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> Hows things Kay? Hope all's good!


Same old keeks tbh, can't afford to train, diet or anything at the mo waiting for my first pay day to come 

My boys been pulled out of school this week after I found out they left him outside on his own after playtime so that's caused a lot of stress.

But on the upside we are going to have pizza for lunch  lol.

How's things with you?x


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> It is allowed!!!!!!


So jaffa cakes are allowed too ?


----------



## Tom90

dipdabs said:


> Tom do u have any pictures?


Not of my face, no :lol:

There are recent photos of me in my DNP log, I'm a shapeless fvcker mind...


----------



## dipdabs

Tom90 said:


> Not of my face, no :lol:
> 
> There are recent photos of me in my DNP log, I'm a shapeless fvcker mind...


Why not?

Link?


----------



## Tom90

dipdabs said:


> Why not?
> 
> Link?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/207697-tom90s-dnp-log-pics.html

I don't want to risk being recognised by anyone on here, just for my family's sake..


----------



## dipdabs

Tom90 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/207697-tom90s-dnp-log-pics.html
> 
> I don't want to risk being recognised by anyone on here, just for my family's sake..


Nice Calvin kleins


----------



## Tom90

dipdabs said:


> Nice Calvin kleins


Cheeky :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

dipdabs said:


> Nice Calvin kleins


Nice Tackle u mean  :rolleye:

Kay life sucks at the mo.....how u coping ? x


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> So jaffa cakes are allowed too ?


yeah.... I need jaffas :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

dipdabs said:


> Same old keeks tbh, can't afford to train, diet or anything at the mo waiting for my first pay day to come
> 
> My boys been pulled out of school this week after I found out they left him outside on his own after playtime so that's caused a lot of stress.
> 
> But on the upside we are going to have pizza for lunch  lol.
> 
> How's things with you?x


Oh no, sorry to hear that Kay, life can be truly sh1tty at times! Hope things pick up for you.

Thats awful about school, hope he was ok!?!?

Pizza....I would kill for pizza right now. :cursing:

Preps up & down as usual, but things aren't too bad thanks. Keep plodding on. x


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> So jaffa cakes are allowed too ?


Sssssshhhhhh, no J**** C*** talk allowed!!!!

See what you've done now............



Jay.32 said:


> yeah.... I need jaffas :cursing:


Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Nice Tackle u mean  :rolleye:
> 
> Kay life sucks at the mo.....how u coping ? x


Just ignoring everything to be honest lol, am exhausted from everything but things have got to get easier at some point surely..


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that Kay, life can be truly sh1tty at times! Hope things pick up for you.
> 
> Thats awful about school, hope he was ok!?!?
> 
> Pizza....I would kill for pizza right now. :cursing:
> 
> Preps up & down as usual, but things aren't too bad thanks. Keep plodding on. x


He's not bad, not really himself at the mo but understandable specially with me working full time now.

Got to go to the school for a meeting. A grandparent turned up early to pick up one of the children when they heard loud crying come from under the slide, they looked in and saw jack on his own with no coat on out there. It's still not clear what or why this has happened nor how long he was out there and whether he was actually being supervised or not. I know I'm absolutely furious. Specially as all I've heard from the school so far are lies.

Ahh you're always great at prep, always get there and always look great. I need to pop in your journal actually I've been slacking massively keeping up with everyone!!


----------



## Keeks

dipdabs said:


> He's not bad, not really himself at the mo but understandable specially with me working full time now.
> 
> Got to go to the school for a meeting. A grandparent turned up early to pick up one of the children when they heard loud crying come from under the slide, they looked in and saw jack on his own with no coat on out there. It's still not clear what or why this has happened nor how long he was out there and whether he was actually being supervised or not. I know I'm absolutely furious. Specially as all I've heard from the school so far are lies.
> 
> Ahh you're always great at prep, always get there and always look great. I need to pop in your journal actually I've been slacking massively keeping up with everyone!!


God, thats awful, espeially when you put your trust in a school, they are looking after, or SHOULD be looking after your children properly, and you shouldnt have to even consider that something like that could happen!

Lol, cheeers, I'll get there Im sure, just in what state, Im not sure yet. Things will hopefully all settle and come together. Things arent too bad, but just little things keep popping up and everything is amplified when prepping. x


----------



## Tommy10

dipdabs said:


> Just ignoring everything to be honest lol, am exhausted from everything but things have got to get easier at some point surely..


when times are bad i always think.....just breathe tomorrow will come....things will calm.......thing will change!

and they normally do......hope Jacks ok x


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> God, thats awful, espeially when you put your trust in a school, they are looking after, or SHOULD be looking after your children properly, and you shouldnt have to even consider that something like that could happen!
> 
> Lol, cheeers, I'll get there Im sure, just in what state, Im not sure yet. Things will hopefully all settle and come together. Things arent too bad, but just little things keep popping up and everything is amplified when prepping. x


I know, when I heard what happened I'd never felt so sick in my life, to think my child was under no protection at all and I wasn't there or even called about the incident is horrible. I just keep thinking what if it wasn't a grandparent stood by the gate, next time it could be a pedophile!! The headmistress turned around and had the cheek to say 'well you've had no problems with us til now' I was like I should never of encountered a problem and be questioning the care of child anyway!

Yeah I understand, it's difficult when little things constantly pop up. That's why I've given up for the time being lol, but as long as you do your best and know you have in situations that arise that's what's important x


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Sssssshhhhhh, no J**** C*** talk allowed!!!!
> 
> See what you've done now............
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


But you had kit kats ! Now old on ere missus ! Since when did kit kats outrank jaffa cakes ? When was that debate done ? lol


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> when times are bad i always think.....just breathe tomorrow will come....things will calm.......thing will change!
> 
> and they normally do......hope Jacks ok x


I'm always one to try and think that, but hard at the minute, there's literally something else every bloody day or something from yesterday is hanging over me even more the day after if that makes sense.

But I suppose something's got to give at some point, I won't give up and keep battling through.

Questioning if I'm a bad person and deserve all this sh1t every day is hard but really I know I'm not and just one of those things. Guess everyone gets sh1t in different ways, just tougher to deal with when I have jack, new job etc


----------



## Keeks

dipdabs said:


> I know, when I heard what happened I'd never felt so sick in my life, to think my child was under no protection at all and I wasn't there or even called about the incident is horrible. I just keep thinking what if it wasn't a grandparent stood by the gate, next time it could be a pedophile!! The headmistress turned around and had the cheek to say 'well you've had no problems with us til now' I was like I should never of encountered a problem and be questioning the care of child anyway!
> 
> Yeah I understand, it's difficult when little things constantly pop up. That's why I've given up for the time being lol, but as long as you do your best and know you have in situations that arise that's what's important x


Blooody hell, cheek of the woman, and thats the response of someone who knows they are in the wrong IMO! I can imagine, you just dont think that would ever happen in a school, and it bloomin well shouldnt. Hope it all gets sorted.

Yep, thats life, lol!! Yeah very true, as long as you do your best, at least you can feel a bit better. We'll get there one day chick!! x


----------



## Guest

Tommy10 said:


> when times are bad i always think.....just breathe tomorrow will come....things will calm.......thing will change!
> 
> and they normally do......hope Jacks ok x


Where you been hiding mister !!!!!!

Apparantly you are the resident expert on wheatgrass  I wanna pick ya brains


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> But you had kit kats ! Now old on ere missus ! Since when did kit kats outrank jaffa cakes ? When was that debate done ? lol


Well, my argument is that I'll ditch the kitkats when The Protein Works do kitkat flavour protein, that way, I can satisfy my kitkat craving with just protein. :tongue: Ive got some jaffa cake protein on order, cant wait to try it, especially in my porridge! :drool:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Well, my argument is that I'll ditch the kitkats when The Protein Works do kitkat flavour protein, that way, I can satisfy my kitkat craving with just protein. :tongue: Ive got some jaffa cake protein on order, cant wait to try it, especially in my porridge! :drool:


lol Kit Kat flavoured whey ! lol Now that's a novelty 

You'll have to do a review on the jaffa cake flavour though, cos it's got me drooling tbh.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol Kit Kat flavoured whey ! lol Now that's a novelty
> 
> You'll have to do a review on the jaffa cake flavour though, cos it's got me drooling tbh.


Well, kitkat or milky bar flavour, either or, Im not fussy! 

Yep, will let you know soon as. My order was despatched yesterday so Im hoping Monday or Tuesday it will be here! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Well, kitkat or milky bar flavour, either or, Im not fussy!
> 
> Yep, will let you know soon as. My order was despatched yesterday so Im hoping Monday or Tuesday it will be here! :thumb:


Milky Bar whey ! LOL

OK now i'm going back to my roots, but them old caramel bars , i'd love a flavour like that.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Milky Bar whey ! LOL
> 
> OK now i'm going back to my roots, but them old caramel bars , i'd love a flavour like that.


Mmmmm, that would be nice, or tiramisu flavour......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Omg why haven't any supplement company come up with this!!


----------



## Keeks

Right, we need to get The Protein Works chappy in here so.............

@TheProteinWorks We've come up with a few new suggestions for protein flavours, tiramisu, kitkat, caramac, milky bar, and also ferrero rocher, or the one that I am waiting for..............QUARK!!!!!! Or chocolate hobnob :drool:

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

noooo wasn't caramac ! lol

Damn my memory, was golden something.

GOLDEN CUP ! ! ! That's them. They were lush.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> noooo wasn't caramac ! lol
> 
> Damn my memory, was golden something.
> 
> GOLDEN CUP ! ! ! That's them. They were lush.


Dont remember them, never heard of them!!! :confused1: But still, caramac flavour would be wicked!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Dont remember them, never heard of them!!! :confused1: But still, caramac flavour would be wicked!


omg you never had a golden cup ? I actually feel quite bad for you now  Take your favourite caramel and chocolate bar or sweet or whatever, and increase the lushness up to 100 and you got a golden cup, they were amazing


----------



## dipdabs

A Ben and Jerrys range would be great aswell


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> omg you never had a golden cup ? I actually feel quite bad for you now  Take your favourite caramel and chocolate bar or sweet or whatever, and increase the lushness up to 100 and you got a golden cup, they were amazing


Lol, I just googled it and have never seen a golden cup before, but can still go on the list of new protein flavours anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Uhhhh, Ive thought of another, one for Xmas........Xmas pudding flavour or rum truffle flavour! :drool:


----------



## Patsy

@Dai Jones @Cheeky Monkey

What are you experiences with it? Thinking of running a course to cut with before the summer to get me back in the gym as i am seriously lacking motivation tbh


----------



## Patsy

@Keeks what about JD and Coke flavoured whey to help with us recovering alcoholic roiders lol!


----------



## Patsy

Anyways hows my fellow TT family this weekend?

Im having a "whats the fcuking point" day today, mrs doing my head in, cant be fcuked going to the gym, diets all over the place and i just feels unhappy in myself for some reason, falling asleep at 8/9 every night and waking at 5 and feels all over the place, feels like sh1te tbh


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> @Keeks what about JD and Coke flavoured whey to help with us recovering alcoholic roiders lol!


 :lol: Eeeewwwwww, that would be rank!!!! But if we're doing the alcohol thing, we could have disaronno and coke flavour :drool:



Patsy said:


> Anyways hows my fellow TT family this weekend?
> 
> Im having a "whats the fcuking point" day today, mrs doing my head in, cant be fcuked going to the gym, diets all over the place and i just feels unhappy in myself for some reason, falling asleep at 8/9 every night and waking at 5 and feels all over the place, feels like sh1te tbh


Oh heck Patsy, thats not good. Im emerging from a rubbish week, sometimes it just feels like one thing after another doesnt it?!!? Hope things settle for you and you feel better soon!


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> @Dai Jones @Cheeky Monkey
> 
> What are you experiences with it? Thinking of running a course to cut with before the summer to get me back in the gym as i am seriously lacking motivation tbh


Ive ran superdrol and m1t, but to cut im not sure what to use but look up control labs shreadmass i think its called


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Anyways hows my fellow TT family this weekend?
> 
> Im having a "whats the fcuking point" day today, mrs doing my head in, cant be fcuked going to the gym, diets all over the place and i just feels unhappy in myself for some reason, falling asleep at 8/9 every night and waking at 5 and feels all over the place, feels like sh1te tbh


Not good mate but stupid question but are you working/got a routine and all that


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Not good mate but stupid question but are you working/got a routine and all that


My routines all over the place mate as i have personal probs (life stuff) got to go back to wales in 2 weeks to see a heart specialist so its a waiting around thing at the moment, i miss being able to train properly too and not being able to cycle until i get a straight answer from the cardiologist as i got to be "clean" when i attend 

I feels bad on the mrs as she dont get where im coming from as to go from my lifestyle to being in good shape and training everyday and dieting clean and cycling all year round and then going to nothing is mind numbing, i feels realy selfish in complaining as im realy lucky, i have a lovely looking mrs that treats me so good, we have a nice home, new car, we're ok money wise and im sat here complaining about my fcuking physique, thing is i have trained all my life and being lazy dont suit me one bit tbh and im getting nasty an argumentative at home about it and im not like that normally im so laid back

Hope i wake up out of bed on the right side tomorrow lol


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :lol: Eeeewwwwww, that would be rank!!!! But if we're doing the alcohol thing, we could have disaronno and coke flavour :drool:
> 
> Oh heck Patsy, thats not good. Im emerging from a rubbish week, sometimes it just feels like one thing after another doesnt it?!!? Hope things settle for you and you feel better soon!


Or a voddy and red bull whey with a pre workout kick :lol:

Yeah i feels a bit selfish in complaining keeks but its been a bad week and i hate moaning but its best to get it all out lol!


----------



## Guest

@Patsy I ran the SD + LMG stack, with Stano. Was OK, strength shot up, there was a lot of size gains, but you will lose them in PCT but overall I think I kept about 6lbs in 4 weeks.

For cutting they do proper cutting cycles, using the likes of Epistane, Tren, even SD as it's just lean gains,

These guys are good

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/

http://www.anabolicaddictions.com/


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> My routines all over the place mate as i have personal probs (life stuff) got to go back to wales in 2 weeks to see a heart specialist so its a waiting around thing at the moment, i miss being able to train properly too and not being able to cycle until i get a straight answer from the cardiologist as i got to be "clean" when i attend
> 
> I feels bad on the mrs as she dont get where im coming from as to go from my lifestyle to being in good shape and training everyday and dieting clean and cycling all year round and then going to nothing is mind numbing, i feels realy selfish in complaining as im realy lucky, i have a lovely looking mrs that treats me so good, we have a nice home, new car, we're ok money wise and im sat here complaining about my fcuking physique, thing is i have trained all my life and being lazy dont suit me one bit tbh and im getting nasty an argumentative at home about it and im not like that normally im so laid back
> 
> Hope i wake up out of bed on the right side tomorrow lol


Damn mate well i kinda see where ya coming from all i can say is see what happens after your heart issue


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Or a voddy and red bull whey with a pre workout kick :lol:
> 
> Yeah i feels a bit selfish in complaining keeks but its been a bad week and i hate moaning but its best to get it all out lol!


Hey, its what Team Taffy's here for, definately best to get it all out and get it off your chest. Jeez, this year Ive done my fair share of moaning, and Im like you, hate moaning but sometimes you just gotta do it and it helps you to feel better. Life is tough at times, simples!!

I can see how it must be frustrating for you, lack of routine and training as for all of us on here, trainings a massive part of our lives, so when you dont have that, it must be like part of somethings missing. Not a lot I can say really but just hope things go ok with the cardiologist, and that you get bak to training as soon as.

Take care hun!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Damn mate well i kinda see where ya coming from all i can say is see what happens after your heart issue


Yeah thats all i can do tbh mate


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Hey, its what Team Taffy's here for, definately best to get it all out and get it off your chest. Jeez, this year Ive done my fair share of moaning, and Im like you, hate moaning but sometimes you just gotta do it and it helps you to feel better. Life is tough at times, simples!!
> 
> I can see how it must be frustrating for you, lack of routine and training as for all of us on here, trainings a massive part of our lives, so when you dont have that, it must be like part of somethings missing. Not a lot I can say really but just hope things go ok with the cardiologist, and that you get bak to training as soon as.
> 
> Take care hun!


Cheers keeks, yeah like i said trainings is the only thing in my life that i enjoy, its all i was ever good at too tbh, its like caging an exotic animal thats meant to be in the wild i suppose, i actually have dreams about going to the gym lol! All i can do now is get this appointment outta the way and start afresh when i see what the score is


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> @Patsy I ran the SD + LMG stack, with Stano. Was OK, strength shot up, there was a lot of size gains, but you will lose them in PCT but overall I think I kept about 6lbs in 4 weeks.
> 
> For cutting they do proper cutting cycles, using the likes of Epistane, Tren, even SD as it's just lean gains,
> 
> These guys are good
> 
> http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.anabolicaddictions.com/


Cheers mate, im just looking on a bit of motivational strength boost tbh

Ive always been interested in PH but never got around to them due to the fact of how easy i was able to source normal aas


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Cheers mate, im just looking on a bit of motivational strength boost tbh
> 
> Ive always been interested in PH but never got around to them due to the fact of how easy i was able to source normal aas


I'd be weary of them if I was you m8. BP issues can be quick to arise with PH's over AAS tbh. At least for the compounds I ran. Maybe less sides with the likes of mechabol and epistane etc.


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Cheers keeks, yeah like i said trainings is the only thing in my life that i enjoy, its all i was ever good at too tbh, its like caging an exotic animal thats meant to be in the wild i suppose, i actually have dreams about going to the gym lol! All i can do now is get this appointment outta the way and start afresh when i see what the score is


Lol, I know what you mean, its the one thing in my life that I actually enjoy, and no matter how cr4ppy my life is, training has always been a huge support and escape for me.

Well, I'll keep my fingers, toes, legs and arms crossed for you that all's ok and you get back into things as soon as.  2 weeks will fly!


----------



## Tommy10

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Where you been hiding mister !!!!!!
> 
> Apparantly you are the resident expert on wheatgrass  I wanna pick ya brains


Oh yes !! Love the stuff , 2 tea spoons a day = 1.5lb of veg , great for fibre intake and if u can't neck enough veg


----------



## Jay.32

Hey @Tommy10 hows it going love? you ok?


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Hey @Tommy10 hows it going love? you ok?


Hey JJ .... I'm great buddy ... Took a week break from cyber life ... Had to get my head down at work and other stuff but all good  back in Taffy land x


----------



## TheProteinWorks

Keeks said:


> Right, we need to get The Protein Works chappy in here so.............
> 
> @TheProteinWorks We've come up with a few new suggestions for protein flavours, tiramisu, kitkat, caramac, milky bar, and also ferrero rocher, or the one that I am waiting for..............QUARK!!!!!! Or chocolate hobnob :drool:
> 
> :thumb:


 @Keeks some of these look awesome!!!! :thumb:

Will get these fed back to the development guys asap.... we've got another one being worked on in the lab now (which i think people will love, and not see coming) but after that it would be good to start with a clean slate and just get ALL the feedback we can before starting from scratch :beer:

p.s. personal favourite here.... chocolate hobnob!!!!! YES


----------



## Guest

Tommy10 said:


> Oh yes !! Love the stuff , 2 tea spoons a day = 1.5lb of veg , great for fibre intake and if u can't neck enough veg


My mate is setting up a business selling the stuff. So in return for a bit of promotion, i'll be getting some cheap


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Hey JJ .... I'm great buddy ... Took a week break from cyber life ... Had to get my head down at work and other stuff but all good  back in Taffy land x


good man.... Will check into your food journal later :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Cheeky Monkey said:


> My mate is setting up a business selling the stuff. So in return for a bit of promotion, i'll be getting some cheap


Is he doing the powdered stuff or the actual grass?


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> good man.... Will check into your food journal later :thumbup1:


Don't bother not been near it lol x


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Don't bother not been near it lol x


tut tut


----------



## dipdabs

@Patsy how u feeling today?


----------



## Guest

Tommy10 said:


> Is he doing the powdered stuff or the actual grass?


The actual grass, he's gonna grow it, then turn it into this mulch stuff n sell it in like shot containers.


----------



## Tommy10

Cheeky Monkey said:


> The actual grass, he's gonna grow it, then turn it into this mulch stuff n sell it in like shot containers.


The best way is to get it cut fresh In a juice bar but it's good to have choices as it was really hard to find until H+B stocked it


----------



## Guest

Tommy10 said:


> The best way is to get it cut fresh In a juice bar but it's good to have choices as it was really hard to find until H+B stocked it


He'll be a lot cheaper than them , that's for sure 

I'll let ya know when it's all up n running


----------



## Keeks

TheProteinWorks said:


> @Keeks some of these look awesome!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Will get these fed back to the development guys asap.... we've got another one being worked on in the lab now (which i think people will love, and not see coming) but after that it would be good to start with a clean slate and just get ALL the feedback we can before starting from scratch :beer:
> 
> p.s. personal favourite here.... chocolate hobnob!!!!! YES


 :bounce: Another new flavour, OMG!!!! Ive already ordered the jaffa cake one, cant wait for that to arrive and Im loving the choc mint brownie and appple cinnamon. You are going to bankrupt me with all your new flavours, but so glad you do them all in isolate, its helping me get through prep! 

Yep, chocoltae hobnob would be ACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Patsy

dipdabs said:


> @Patsy how u feeling today?


Yeah all fine now thanks, started back dieting as of from sunday and gonna be back in the gym hopefully after my hospital appointment, see how things are from there and layout a fresh new plan and hopefully reopen my journal. Its my bday saturday so we're all gonna go on a pub crawl through the village here lol should be fun, we had a bit of snow here over the weekend so as you can imagine i was like a child per usual! Hope all is well in the TT family household today and @Tommy10 good to see you back mate and hope your feeling better in yourself 

Few pics of the snow where i live


----------



## Dai Jones

good to see your starting fresh @Patsy


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> good to see your starting fresh @Patsy


Cheers matey, apart from my hospital appointment mate i really couldnt ask for more tbh, things at home are cool, even me be argumentative the past few days the mrs just ignores me and talks back to me nice as if she never heard what i said, if that was a girl back home she'd have told me to fcuk off and prob would have thrown an iron at me lol. I just explained the score with my lifestyle choices potentially catching up with me health wise but tbh i realy cant complain as i knew the risk involved per say and my alcohol days took its toll as it do on all of us, you see high doses of beer and gear are no good kids! Dr actually said to me he thinks i have a "faulty gene" which regardless of my lifestyle would have presented itself with age anyway so nowt could be done to avoid it anyways.


----------



## Patsy

@allthefemalemembers here put your votes in now for man fat flavoured whey, im trialing it now and trying to perfect my recipe, pm me for samples :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> @allthefemalemembers here put your votes in now for man fat flavoured whey, im trialing it now and trying to perfect my recipe, pm me for samples :lol:


wtf:laugh:....thats going to go down well....no pun intended


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> wtf:laugh:....thats going to go down well....no pun intended


Ive had several pm's for samples from the ladies already Dai, do you wish to be added to my list? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Ive had several pm's for samples from the ladies already Dai, do you wish to be added to my list? :whistling: :lol:


i go on then try anything once me, can you drink some pineapple juice first tho


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> i go on then try anything once me, can you drink some pineapple juice first tho


Well in that case i suggest you get yourself a copy of this my friend lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Well in that case i suggest you get yourself a copy of this my friend lol
> 
> View attachment 112168


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Ive had several pm's for samples from the ladies already Dai, do you wish to be added to my list? :whistling: :lol:


I do I do me me me


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> @allthefemalemembers here put your votes in now for man fat flavoured whey, im trialing it now and trying to perfect my recipe, pm me for samples :lol:


 mg: :lol: That doesnt sound as appealing as my flavour ideas.

And Jaffa cake flavour tried and tested and its AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: Much better than man fat flavour would be anyway! :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> mg: :lol: That doesnt sound as appealing as my flavour ideas.
> 
> And Jaffa cake flavour tried and tested and its AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: Much better than man fat flavour would be anyway! :tongue:


You wont get any arguements from me on that front


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: :lol: That doesnt sound as appealing as my flavour ideas.
> 
> And Jaffa cake flavour tried and tested and its AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: Much better than man fat flavour would be anyway! :tongue:


can we share :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> mg: :lol: That doesnt sound as appealing as my flavour ideas.
> 
> And Jaffa cake flavour tried and tested and its AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: Much better than man fat flavour would be anyway! :tongue:


Well i guess ill just have to test my own recipe to perfection then pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

I am so thick literally, i have just clocked on that these said flavours @Keeks is talking about are actually available pmsl i thought you were all just saying because Jay loves Jaffa Cakes lol!

Gotta get me some of these for testing @TheProteinWorks do you deliver to Ireland (ROI) mate? Do you do samples?


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> I am so thick literally, i have just clocked on that these said flavours @Keeks is talking about are actually available pmsl i thought you were all just saying because Jay loves Jaffa Cakes lol!
> 
> Gotta get me some of these for testing @TheProteinWorks do you deliver to Ireland (ROI) mate? Do you do samples?


ha ha.. they are not allowed to tease me through prep Patsy... it is real :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> ha ha.. they are not allowed to tease me through prep Patsy... it is real :lol:


ill have to see if i can get me some samples mate!!

How is the prep going so far? ill be in the your journal later fella, its hard keeping track in the iphone aint it! Im hoping to reopen my journal soon as i miss keeping track on my progress


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: :lol: That doesnt sound as appealing as my flavour


 mg: ...


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> ill have to see if i can get me some samples mate!!
> 
> How is the prep going so far? ill be in the your journal later fella, its hard keeping track in the iphone aint it! Im hoping to reopen my journal soon as i miss keeping track on my progress


Its going well mate... im doing as Im told.. only having a cheat once a fortnight.. and my last cheat was, pate on toast... steak, patato and veg!! so im not going crazy with the cheat anyway. I cant wait to see the end result!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Its going well mate... im doing as Im told.. only having a cheat once a fortnight.. and my last cheat was, pate on toast... steak, patato and veg!! so im not going crazy with the cheat anyway. I cant wait to see the end result!!!!!!


Good to hear mate, yeah its pointless in not listening when your being prepped mate as the only person you fool is yourself i really dont get it when people dont listen and fcuk around, i was like you on cheat days i was realy sensible and had 'clean cheats' some of the boys i know have mars bars pwo and still keep in good nic lol even @weeman competes in awesome nic and enjoys his beers on the weekends through prep lol! :whistling:

Stick to what your coach tells you and you will look awesome, trust me its worth it and just remember 10 weeks will fly by fella and even more your representing Team Taffy on this one so do us proud and just remember if you get on stage and even if you place well...

Dai will suck you off! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Good to hear mate, yeah its pointless in not listening when your being prepped mate as the only person you fool is yourself i really dont get it when people dont listen and fcuk around, i was like you on cheat days i was realy sensible and had 'clean cheats' some of the boys i know have mars bars pwo and still keep in good nic lol even @weeman competes in awesome nic and enjoys his beers on the weekends through prep lol! :whistling:
> 
> Stick to what your coach tells you and you will look awesome, trust me its worth it and just remember 10 weeks will fly by fella and even more your representing Team Taffy on this one so do us proud and just remember if you get on stage and even if you place well...
> 
> Dai will suck you off! :lol:


Its cuz weeman's a Scot and only if he places top 5 :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Btw i went to the cinema lastnight with the mrs to watch Mama, was a realy good horror tbh it was pretty fcuked up lol i was clinging to the seat!! :lol:

Also didnt even scrape a hand job outta it some old couple sat behind us, i was dying to tell them to fcuk off and sit in the front row lol


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Its cuz weeman's a Scot and only if he places top 5 :laugh:


I noticed you DIDNT contest the "sucking off" part Dai fpmsl!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I noticed you DIDNT contest the "sucking off" part Dai fpmsl!! :lol:


:laugh:...TT love right there mate :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

I now have a target!!!!! Dai honey I will place top 3 if you swallow :wink:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I now have a target!!!!! Dai honey I will place top 3 if you swallow :wink:


A ffs go on then :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> A ffs go on then :laugh:


 :bounce: :wub:


----------



## TheProteinWorks

Patsy said:


> I am so thick literally, i have just clocked on that these said flavours @Keeks is talking about are actually available pmsl i thought you were all just saying because Jay loves Jaffa Cakes lol!
> 
> Gotta get me some of these for testing @TheProteinWorks do you deliver to Ireland (ROI) mate? Do you do samples?


lol @Patsy you legend :thumb:

No we do it, people weren't just talking about Jaffa Cakes in general! 

AND..... yes big man, we do deliver to Ireland AND.... if it's your first order with us (and here's the good news).... you can get 250g of FREE when you enter the Referral Code 'DH106' when creating an account........AND....... we've also just added Jaffa Cake flavour to the Referral Program, so you can select that one as your freebie #Winning lol

Hope this helps buddy and thanking you @Keeks and @Jay.32 for spreading the Jaffa Word :beer:


----------



## Patsy

TheProteinWorks said:


> lol @Patsy you legend :thumb:
> 
> No we do it, people weren't just talking about Jaffa Cakes in general!
> 
> AND..... yes big man, we do deliver to Ireland AND.... if it's your first order with us (and here's the good news).... you can get 250g of FREE when you enter the Referral Code 'DH106' when creating an account........AND....... we've also just added Jaffa Cake flavour to the Referral Program, so you can select that one as your freebie #Winning lol
> 
> Hope this helps buddy and thanking you @Keeks and @Jay.32 for spreading the Jaffa Word :beer:


Cheers fella, will get on that straight away, it helps that you supply omegas,aminos,creatine and vit c powders on your site too as im sick off ordering from multiple sites when now i can get it all in one place

Btw you should get @Keeks repping but not on street corners as we will be setting up our quark recipe business soon when i put my semen recipes to bed once and for all lol :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I now have a target!!!!! Dai honey I will place top 3 if you swallow :wink:


It never fails to intrigue me how the male mind works...

A whole contest prep of dieting down, months of grueling torture....Just for a blowjob pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> It never fails to intrigue me how the male mind works...
> 
> A whole contest prep of dieting down, months of grueling torture....Just for a blowjob pmsl! :lol:


I will be expecting the same when i do!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> It never fails to intrigue me how the male mind works...
> 
> A whole contest prep of dieting down, months of grueling torture....Just for a blowjob pmsl! :lol:


im on cycle... horny as fck... Dai is getting it :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

TheProteinWorks said:


> lol @Patsy you legend :thumb:
> 
> No we do it, people weren't just talking about Jaffa Cakes in general!
> 
> AND..... yes big man, we do deliver to Ireland AND.... if it's your first order with us (and here's the good news).... you can get 250g of FREE when you enter the Referral Code 'DH106' when creating an account........AND....... we've also just added Jaffa Cake flavour to the Referral Program, so you can select that one as your freebie #Winning lol
> 
> Hope this helps buddy and thanking you @Keeks and @Jay.32 for spreading the Jaffa Word :beer:


Just ordered my Jaffa protein mmmmmmmmmmmm yummy


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Just ordered my Jaffa protein mmmmmmmmmmmm yummy


So you dont want to come to my tent and share mine then?! :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So you dont want to come to my tent and share mine then?! :whistling:


I will bring mine too... lets make a long weekend of it :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Cheers fella, will get on that straight away, it helps that you supply omegas,aminos,creatine and vit c powders on your site too as im sick off ordering from multiple sites when now i can get it all in one place
> 
> Btw you should get @Keeks repping but not on street corners as we will be setting up our quark recipe business soon when i put my semen recipes to bed once and for all lol :lol:


Yes to the quark recipe business but strictly no man fat!!!!! :sneaky2: :lol:

And definately not on street corners!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, loving your signature! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I will bring mine too... lets make a long weekend of it :wub:


Deal!!!!!!!! :devil2:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I now have a target!!!!! Dai honey I will place top 3 if you swallow :wink:





Dai Jones said:


> A ffs go on then :laugh:


Im loving the Team Taffy team spririt thing going on here!!! :lol: So sweet!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

If Dai is feeling ill... I will need someone to stand in for him :rolleye:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> If Dai is feeling ill... I will need someone to stand in for him :rolleye:


Deal!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil2:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Deal!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil2:


 @Dai Jones pull a sicky or I will never speak to you again dude :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> @Dai Jones pull a sicky or I will never speak to you again dude :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You heard the man Dai!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Jay is getting his sleeping bag for 2 ready!! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Jay is getting his sleeping bag for 2 ready!! :bounce:


No no no!!! Separate sleeping bags in separate tents!!!!!


----------



## Guest

And not a moment too soon ! Good Grief !!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> And not a moment too soon ! Good Grief !!!!!!!


 :lol: Exactly, that Jay's a right bugggger!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :lol: Exactly, that Jay's a right bugggger!!! :lol:


I don't wanna know what he does when he's in the sleeping bag ! LOL #buggery !!!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I don't wanna know what he does when he's in the sleeping bag ! LOL #buggery !!!


 mg: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> mg: :lol:


I dunno why I put that hashtag then ! lol This ain't twitter ffs


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> @Dai Jones pull a sicky or I will never speak to you again dude :whistling:


Fook off if i can't have keeks no one else is


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> If Dai is feeling ill... I will need someone to stand in for him :rolleye:


Hi


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> No no no!!! Separate sleeping bags in separate tents!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No no no!!! Separate sleeping bags in separate tents!!!!!


spoil sport


----------



## Guest

Alright , who's sleeping with who now ? It's all gone very "Carry on" now ! ! ! Matron.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Alright , who's sleeping with who now ? It's all gone very "Carry on" now ! ! ! Matron.


We can just have one big Team Taffy sleep over!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> We can just have one big Team Taffy sleep over!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


LOL As innocent as you meant that keeks, you know damn well that's not how the minds work around here ! LOL I don't think there are any nattys left in TT other than the ladies ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> LOL As innocent as you meant that keeks, you know damn well that's not how the minds work around here ! LOL I don't think there are any nattys left in TT other than the ladies ?


 :confused1: :innocent:


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> LOL As innocent as you meant that keeks, you know damn well that's not how the minds work around here ! LOL I don't think there are any nattys left in TT other than the ladies ?


Oi im natty and still a love machine! Although sex has dried up in my house lately...

We are only having it twice per day now :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Oi im natty and still a love machine! Although sex has dried up in my house lately...
> 
> We are only having it twice per day now :lol:


Its a tough life for some!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Its a tough life for some!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


Lol i know! The mrs even had to come home from work on her lunch today as i got up too late this morning pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> LOL As innocent as you meant that keeks, you know damn well that's not how the minds work around here ! LOL I don't think there are any nattys left in TT other than the ladies ?


sorry not a valley roider till April


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :confused1: :innocent:


I've no idea either ! :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Lol i know! The mrs even had to come home from work on her lunch today as i got up too late this morning pmsl! :lol:


Again.......blooming tough life you have there!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I've no idea either ! :whistling:


I think she's saying she's a dirty roider to


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Again.......blooming tough life you have there!!!!!!!!! :lol:


Yeah but i loves her lol!

Funny enough she is coming training with me tonight for her first time ever! Wish me luck ffs lol bless!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I think she's saying she's a dirty roider to


 mg: I am not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Yeah but i loves her lol!
> 
> Funny enough she is coming training with me tonight for her first time ever! Wish me luck ffs lol bless!


Yay!!!! Thats fab, have a good session!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> I think she's saying she's a dirty roider to


She might have had a wash !!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: I am not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:





Cheeky Monkey said:


> She might have had a wash !!!


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> She might have had a wash !!!


I am not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> I am not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


You aren't clean ? :confused1: LOL


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You aren't clean ? :confused1: LOL


Yes Im clean!!!!!!!!!!!! And confused, you're all confusing me!!!!! :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You aren't clean ? :confused1: LOL


x2 :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Yes Im clean!!!!!!!!!!!! And confused, you're all confusing me!!!!! :confused1:


It's all gone old peoples home now


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> x2 :confused1: :laugh:


Don't look at me ! lol I dunno.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> x2 :confused1: :laugh:


Noooooooooooooo, I am clean!!!! Right, Im off, cardio time and you guys are just getting me all tied up in loops here. :crying: :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

You lot better leave my keeks alone :cursing:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Yay!!!! Thats fab, have a good session!!!!!


Yeah we are gonna go for a fast paced walk/jog and a bit of outdoor cardio down the local woods, fairplay for someone who has never set foot in a gym she is im decent nic, i keep trying to get her into fitness but she just aint interested tbh i think give this a week and she wont bother again although she might surprise me, she even said the otherday day i look better natty... Seriously i nearly slapped her fpmsl! In all fairness though its like having a relationship with a mate we just get on good, i said the otherday im going back on if my hospital results are all ok and she just said its up to me aslong as im happy crack on, so its massive amounts of hcg for Patsy as she still wants kids lol!


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Yeah we are gonna go for a fast paced walk/jog and a bit of outdoor cardio down the local woods, fairplay for someone who has never set foot in a gym she is im decent nic, i keep trying to get her into fitness but she just aint interested tbh i think give this a week and she wont bother again although she might surprise me, she even said the otherday day i look better natty... Seriously i nearly slapped her fpmsl! In all fairness though its like having a relationship with a mate we just get on good, i said the otherday im going back on if my hospital results are all ok and she just said its up to me aslong as im happy crack on, so its massive amounts of hcg for Patsy as she still wants kids lol!


we all know what thats all about :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Noooooooooooooo, I am clean!!!! Right, Im off, cardio time and you guys are just getting me all tied up in loops here. :crying: :tongue:


Translates = off to get my methadone now from the clinic :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Noooooooooooooo, I am clean!!!! Right, Im off, cardio time and you guys are just getting me all tied up in loops here. :crying: :tongue:


Aw don't worry ! We all know you are clean


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> You lot better leave my keeks alone :cursing:


 



Patsy said:


> Yeah we are gonna go for a fast paced walk/jog and a bit of outdoor cardio down the local woods, fairplay for someone who has never set foot in a gym she is im decent nic, i keep trying to get her into fitness but she just aint interested tbh i think give this a week and she wont bother again although she might surprise me, she even said the otherday day i look better natty... Seriously i nearly slapped her fpmsl! In all fairness though its like having a relationship with a mate we just get on good, i said the otherday im going back on if my hospital results are all ok and she just said its up to me aslong as im happy crack on, so its massive amounts of hcg for Patsy as she still wants kids lol!


Ahh, but its sweet that she's giving it a go for you, thats really nice and at least if she does give it up, she's tried to take an interest and thats ace.

:thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> we all know what thats all about :whistling:


"Outdoor cardio" :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Translates = off to get my methadone now from the clinic :lol: :lol:


 :crying:



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Aw don't worry ! We all know you are clean


 :crying:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :crying:
> 
> :crying:


Aw I would offer you some quark but that's off the menu atm for you !!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Ahh, but its sweet that she's giving it a go for you, thats really nice and at least if she does give it up, she's tried to take an interest and thats ace.
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah and i take a very keen interest in her pastime with great enthusiasm.. The pub lol gotta love the irish and their thirst for a beer, nothing sexier than a blonde with a pint in her hand :lol:

In all seriousness yeah its cool she is getting involved as the gym/fitness is the only hobby i have tbh keeks


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Aw I would offer you some quark but that's off the menu atm for you !!!!!


 :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :crying:
> 
> :crying:


Aww im only playing keeksy you knows we all loves our beloved mascot


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Aww im only playing keeksy you knows we all loves our beloved mascot's glutes


fixed


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying:


Go do your cardio missy ! LOL this will all make sense later ...


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Aww im only playing keeksy you knows we all loves our beloved mascot


Ahh thanks Pasty!!! 



Dai Jones said:


> fixed


 :tongue: New improved glutes for this season too!!!!



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Go do your cardio missy ! LOL this will all make sense later ...


Im going but I keep getting distracted!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Ahh thanks Pasty!!!
> 
> :tongue: New improved glutes for this season too!!!!
> 
> Im going but I keep getting distracted!!!! :lol:


Well at least you arent making a massive mess by shelling monkey nuts, like I am ! ffs must be an easier way of doing this......


----------



## Jay.32

evening all


----------



## mal

hi jay,and the gang.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> hi jay,and the gang.


Hey mal hows things mate?


----------



## mal

good mate,,got busy with work..so taking time out on training for now,im fvcked tbh lol...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> evening all





mal said:


> hi jay,and the gang.


How do


----------



## Dai Jones

OK I'll be the first to say it....Happy ST Davids Day


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> OK I'll be the first to say it....Happy ST Davids Day


I'll get back to you on Paddys Day with my hangover mate lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I'll get back to you on Paddys Day with my hangover mate lol


happy B-day for tomorrow dude


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> happy B-day for tomorrow dude


Cheers mate, its gonna be an early start. Me, the mrs' brother and her sisters hubby are gonna do a pub crawl through the village and then meet up with the girlfriends about 7pm so it should be fun, haven't had a drink in a month so im looking forward to us all getting out and her sister and husband got kids so they rarely get out as you will understand yourself so we are all looking forward to a good few beers. Wish TT could join us then there would be some fun... And debauchery :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Cheers mate, its gonna be an early start. Me, the mrs' brother and her sisters hubby are gonna do a pub crawl through the village and then meet up with the girlfriends about 7pm so it should be fun, haven't had a drink in a month so im looking forward to us all getting out and her sister and husband got kids so they rarely get out as you will understand yourself so we are all looking forward to a good few beers. Wish TT could join us then there would be some fun... And debauchery :lol:


have a pint for me


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> have a pint for me


ill be having fcuking 3 for you :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> ill be having fcuking 3 for you :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> ill be having fcuking 3 for you :lol:


And one or two for me too!!!! Have a fab time!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Guest

Have a bucketful for me


----------



## Keeks

Happy birthday to @Patsy, Happy birthday to Patsy, Happy birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyy to Patsyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, Happy birthday to you!!!!!!!

Have a fab day!!! :beer: xxx


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Happy birthday to @Patsy, Happy birthday to Patsy, Happy birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyy to Patsyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, Happy birthday to you!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a fab day!!! :beer: xxx


Aww cheers Keeksy! Im gonna be heading off out about 4 or 5 ish and the gf's are gonna meet up with us about 7 then so we get a good head start of beer intake lol

Hope all is well in the TT household and hope you all have a great weekend too


----------



## dipdabs

Happy birthday patsy, when ur bk in Cardiff I have a present for you but I can't move it and it's in my bedroom so you'll have to come get it....  xxx


----------



## Guest

Have a good one Pat ya taffypaddy hybrid 

What ya missus got planned for ya today ? I bet she gonna spoil ya rotten.


----------



## Jay.32

Happy birthday pat mate... have a good one...... but stay out of trouble:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Happy birthday mr x


----------



## Keeks

For Pasty........

And Cheeky Monkey, hope it went well last night!!!! :thumb:

Happy Sunday Team Taffy!


----------



## Keeks

Im thinking it must've been a doubly good night for two of Team Taffy!!! :rockon:


----------



## Guest

No comment  lol


----------



## Patsy

Thanks all for my bday wishes, was a good night but i got too hammered to appreciate the memory's pmsl i was so hungover yesterday i couldnt speak i was just pointing to the mrs what i wanted and she made it for me :lol:


----------



## Patsy

dipdabs said:


> Happy birthday patsy, when ur bk in Cardiff I have a present for you but I can't move it and it's in my bedroom so you'll have to come get it....  xxx


A XXL tub of whey? :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Look what Mrs Patsy got me for my birthday, a Siberian Husky puppy! She is so cute and sweet bless! Best bday pressie ever!


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Look what Mrs Patsy got me for my birthday, a Siberian Husky puppy! She is so cute and sweet bless! Best bday pressie ever!
> 
> View attachment 112932


cutie


----------



## Tommy10

Patsy said:


> Look what Mrs Patsy got me for my birthday, a Siberian Husky puppy! She is so cute and sweet bless! Best bday pressie ever!
> 
> View attachment 112932


OMG how awesome is that present !!! Name ?


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Look what Mrs Patsy got me for my birthday, a Siberian Husky puppy! She is so cute and sweet bless! Best bday pressie ever!
> 
> View attachment 112932


I have a slight feeling that your misses got that for herself :lol: the irish birds are clever


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> I have a slight feeling that your misses got that for herself :lol: the irish birds are clever


Haha probably !


----------



## Patsy

Tommy10 said:


> OMG how awesome is that present !!! Name ?


We named her Bonnie mate as its a female and it quite suits her actually, shes so cute and timid


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I have a slight feeling that your misses got that for herself :lol: the irish birds are clever


Mate she hasn't left her alone since we brought her home lol!


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Look what Mrs Patsy got me for my birthday, a Siberian Husky puppy! She is so cute and sweet bless! Best bday pressie ever!
> 
> View attachment 112932


omfg is that not the cutest pup !!! 

Show me a new born baby and i'm like "so fkin what, its a kid"

Show me a puppy and i'm like one of them women you meet in libraries when they see a baby.

Man that is a stunning little pup ! She's a keeper alright  

Actually that pic needs altering, under her you gotta put "I HAZ CUTENESS" lol


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> omfg is that not the cutest pup !!!
> 
> Show me a new born baby and i'm like "so fkin what, its a kid"
> 
> Show me a puppy and i'm like one of them women you meet in libraries when they see a baby.
> 
> Man that is a stunning little pup ! She's a keeper alright
> 
> Actually that pic needs altering, under her you gotta put "I HAZ CUTENESS" lol


Im the same mate, even when my sister was a baby i was like wtf is the big deal but as soon as i see a baby animal i get all gooey lol

She asleep next to me right now tucked in all warm the crafty fcuker lol


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Im the same mate, even when my sister was a baby i was like wtf is the big deal but as soon as i see a baby animal i get all gooey lol
> 
> She asleep next to me right now tucked in all warm the crafty fcuker lol


I love Huskys too, I think they are stunning dogs tbh.

Problem is i'll never be able to get another dog after the one I got now. She's such a character, and we been besties since she was a pup, I couldn't bare another dog now. Get so attatched to them


----------



## Patsy

Some more pics


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Some more pics
> 
> View attachment 113027
> View attachment 113028


awwwwwwww


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I love Huskys too, I think they are stunning dogs tbh.
> 
> Problem is i'll never be able to get another dog after the one I got now. She's such a character, and we been besties since she was a pup, I couldn't bare another dog now. Get so attatched to them


Yeah i know what your on about mate i had my last dog for 15 years and when he passed away i was gutted, ive always wanted a husky since i was a kid, shes a good puppy tbh mate and she sleeps in her bed all night


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Some more pics
> 
> View attachment 113027
> View attachment 113028


OMG!!!!!! She's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im the same with animals rather than babies.......babies scare me and I cant see the fascination with them, in fact, Im not overly keen on them, but with animals, my heart just melts!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> View attachment 113140


hahaha I feel like that too


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> OMG!!!!!! She's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im the same with animals rather than babies.......babies scare me and I cant see the fascination with them, in fact, Im not overly keen on them, but with animals, my heart just melts!


She's a really good pup @Keeks, sleeps all through the night too, such a lovely temperament and very friendly, my mrs wont stop fussing her and playing with her!


----------



## Patsy

More cuteness lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Rugby tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> She's a really good pup @Keeks, sleeps all through the night too, such a lovely temperament and very friendly, my mrs wont stop fussing her and playing with her!
> 
> View attachment 113189


Awwwwwwww, she's so gorgeous!!!! Her eyes are amazing. Lol, I bet. I wouldnt be able to leave her alone either.


----------



## Keeks

Have a good one Team Taffy! xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> Rugby tomorrow :thumb:


I'm gettin nervous already !!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'm gettin nervous already !!!


I know what ya mean but they shouldn't loose this one


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> I know what ya mean but they shouldn't loose this one


I know, but it's gonna be a right banana skin game for us. Scotland are playing so much better now.


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I know, but it's gonna be a right banana skin game for us. Scotland are playing so much better now.


Thats a good point they have out played us a few times


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> Thats a good point they have out played us a few times


And we've only just beaten them in recent years. Especially that game where they scored in injury time to win.


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> And we've only just beaten them in recent years. Especially that game where they scored in injury time to win.


O god yeh , well i hope its the same team as the do seem to be playing well together


----------



## Dai Jones

another result at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Happy Monday evening Team Taffy!

Yesterday I went to a family do at my brothers and he was putting music videos on and he put the Duck Sauce - Big Bad Wolf video on..... mg: mg: mg: I had to share it, its the most bizarre but funny video ever. You might've seem it but blinky flip, its bizarre!






Bizarre!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Morning!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all... this thread needs a boost.. its dying..

@Keeks get some progress pics up in here xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all... this thread needs a boost.. its dying..
> 
> @Keeks get some progress pics up in here xx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: And Im going underwear shopping today too! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Right Team Taffy..........helped needed!

Ive booked in for two new bikinis this season, one is a secret and all decided but the other one, although I know the design, just plain with fancy connectors, I dont know whih colour to go for. Now I cant decide between purple, green or red.......suggestion please?! :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: And Im going underwear shopping today too! :tongue:


 :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Right Team Taffy..........helped needed!
> 
> Ive booked in for two new bikinis this season, one is a secret and all decided but the other one, although I know the design, just plain with fancy connectors, I dont know whih colour to go for. Now I cant decide between purple, green or red.......suggestion please?! :confused1:


you will have to try them on for me??? send pics to my phone please


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> you will have to try them on for me??? send pics to my phone please


I cant, they're being made so colour suggestions please, then maybe I'll send you a pic! :wink:


----------



## Jay.32

Red..... because you are our red hot team taffy babe!!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all... this thread needs a boost.. its dying..
> 
> @Keeks get some progress pics up in here xx


Mate i posted in here last week and it took 2 days for a reply!! I ended up talking to myself. Seriously i am gonna have to question the loyalty of some of our members here!... Dont make me jump ship to team alpha.. Im not gay :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: And Im going underwear shopping today too! :tongue:


I'm so starting a crush on keeks


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Right Team Taffy..........helped needed!
> 
> Ive booked in for two new bikinis this season, one is a secret and all decided but the other one, Patsy is invited and only he knows the design, just plain with fancy connectors, I dont know what colour to go for. Now I cant decide between white, green and red in true welsh fashion or just wear nothing at all.......suggestion please?! :confused1:


Fixed :whistling:

Also i am typing this with one hand :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Mate i posted in here last week and it took 2 days for a reply!! I ended up talking to myself. Seriously i am gonna have to question the loyalty of some of our members here!... Dont make me jump ship to team alpha.. Im not gay :lol:


 mg: ....are they still going


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Right Team Taffy..........helped needed!
> 
> Ive booked in for two new bikinis this season, one is a secret and all decided but the other one, although I know the design, just plain with fancy connectors, I dont know whih colour to go for. Now I cant decide between purple, green or red.......suggestion please?! :confused1:


Red you will get noticed more and as already said....pics please :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> mg: ....are they still going


I think they have all gone their separate ways and gone solo mate, a bit like Wham lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I think they have all gone their separate ways and gone solo mate, a bit like Wham lol


:laugh: :lol: .....so whats new with you patsy


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh: :lol: .....so whats new with you patsy


Nothing new mate, all good at home with the mrs, puppy playing me up like mad lol, we have snow here so ill take her for a walk in a bit, seriously mate you have no idea how much woman come upto me when im out with her and talk to me and then ask about my accent lol! We was out lastnight me and the mrs and some pretty irish woman came over to talk to me and then was flirting and asking me where im from lol my mrs just lol'ed as she knows id never fool around but still it was quite funny, seriously to all you single fellas out there... If you need sex.... Get a husky puppy pmsl! On another note i am back in wales tomorrow for a few days to see the cardiologist and my mum is gonna come and stay with us over here for a while for a break so im looking forward to her staying and tbh Im thinking of asking her to stay permnantley as she is a pensioner now and ill feel more relieved when she is living closer to us


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Nothing new mate, all good at home with the mrs, puppy playing me up like mad lol, we have snow here so ill take her for a walk in a bit, seriously mate you have no idea how much woman come upto me when im out with her and talk to me and then ask about my accent lol! We was out lastnight me and the mrs and some pretty irish woman came over to talk to me and then was flirting and asking me where im from lol my mrs just lol'ed as she knows id never fool around but still it was quite funny, seriously to all you single fellas out there... If you need sex.... Get a husky puppy pmsl! On another note i am back in wales tomorrow for a few days to see the cardiologist and my mum is gonna come and stay with us over here for a while for a break so im looking forward to her staying and tbh Im thinking of asking her to stay permnantley as she is a pensioner now and ill feel more relieved when she is living closer to us


sound good mate, let us know how ya get on with the hospital appointment


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> sound good mate, let us know how ya get on with the hospital appointment


Will do fella, all being well ill be back in the gym and looking on running a few things to get me back in the swing of things


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Will do fella, all being well ill be back in the gym and looking on running a few things to get me back in the swing of things


good to hear


----------



## Keeks

I was swaying towards red so looks like red it is! Thanks guys! 

@Patsy - Typing with one hand, I like the fact that you multi task :lol: And hope all goes well with cardiologist! 

@Dai Jones - Im also going shopping for new tracky bottoms, and the only type that fit are age 15 boys pants......you still want pics?! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

any pics please no matter what your wearing!!!! or not wearing :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> any pics please no matter what your wearing!!!! or not wearing :tongue:


You wanna see me in boys pants?! Weirdo! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> You wanna see me in boys pants?! Weirdo! :tongue:


yeah in my boy pants.. :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I was swaying towards red so looks like red it is! Thanks guys!
> 
> @Patsy - Typing with one hand, I like the fact that you multi task :lol: And hope all goes well with cardiologist!
> 
> @Dai Jones - Im also going shopping for new tracky bottoms, and the only type that fit are age 15 boys pants......you still want pics?! :tongue:


of course!! nothing hotter than a hotty in pants


----------



## Keeks

Right, well loitering in here isnt getting me my new underwear and boys pants is it?! I feel I have to get some red to see if my choice of bikini colour is right. :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Right, well loitering in here isnt getting me my new underwear and boys pants is it?! I feel I have to get some red to see if my choice of bikini colour is right. :tongue:


text me later, lover :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> any pics please no matter what your wearing!!!! or not wearing :tongue:


^ This :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> yeah in my boy pants.. :tongue:


Oi !! That's my job


----------



## Tommy10

Thanks Keeks


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Thanks Keeks
> View attachment 113710


If thats keeks calfs then I'm the new Pope


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Happy Monday evening Team Taffy!
> 
> Yesterday I went to a family do at my brothers and he was putting music videos on and he put the Duck Sauce - Big Bad Wolf video on..... mg: mg: mg: I had to share it, its the most bizarre but funny video ever. You might've seem it but blinky flip, its bizarre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WTF did I just watch ?


----------



## Guest

And more to the point, wtf is with the boys pants n pictures !!!

I'm starting to worry about this place now !


----------



## Jay.32

atleast the TT Thread is picking up again!!! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> atleast the TT Thread is picking up again!!! :thumb:


Don't know WTFs up with me I now have a love/ hate relationship with the forum ? Weird lol  a few recents


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Don't know WTFs up with me I now have a love/ hate relationship with the forum ? Weird lol
> View attachment 113717
> View attachment 113718
> View attachment 113719
> a few recents


boyfriend in the middle one?


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> boyfriend in the middle one?


Nope - just 2 good mates- he's been a PT for like 20 years ... All natty I think he's about 49 ?


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> Thanks Keeks
> View attachment 113710


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> If thats keeks calfs then I'm the new Pope


 :lol: Yeah, Ive got slight man calfs going on! :lol:



Cheeky Monkey said:


> WTF did I just watch ?


Exactly.......WTdoubleF?! Its beyond bizarre! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Nope - just 2 good mates- he's been a PT for like 20 years ... All natty I think he's about 49 ?


He'si n good shape in he


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :lol: Yeah, Ive got slight man calfs going on! :lol:
> 
> Exactly.......WTdoubleF?! Its beyond bizarre! :lol:


You ain't kidding, BUT in terms of weird videos ! I still think this one is king

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x13o8_aphex-twin-rubber-johnny_news#.UT-ZQRwtw3c


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You ain't kidding, BUT in terms of weird videos ! I still think this one is king
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x13o8_aphex-twin-rubber-johnny_news#.UT-ZQRwtw3c


 mg: :crying: I dont like......I had to stop watching it, thats just disturbed me! WTF?!?!?! :crying:


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Morning all! :bounce:


Morning hun, put the kettle on i will be down stairs with you in a min x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning hun, put the kettle on i will be down stairs with you in a min x


Morning you daft bugger! x :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Morning you daft bugger! x :tongue:


 :wink:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :wink:


 :wink:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning hun, put the kettle on i will be down stairs with you in a min x


P!ss off I was the one that woke her up at 6.05 and mader her hungry :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning all :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> P!ss off I was the one that woke her up at 6.05 and mader her hungry :tongue:


 mg: Thats why Im starving.....cheers for that! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

And also, @Jay.32 and @Dai Jones.......I waited and waited for someone to turn up yesterday for my massage and neither of you did! So I had to go with my original massage appointment, it was blooming awesome though!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> And also, @Jay.32 and @Dai Jones.......I waited and waited for someone to turn up yesterday for my massage and neither of you did! So I had to go with my original massage appointment, it was blooming awesome though!


Well thats prep for ya ya forgot to tell me where and when :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Well thats prep for ya ya forgot to tell me where and when :tongue:


 :lol: I blooming well did.....I live in a quark factory and as soon as possible! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: I live in a quark factory ! :tongue:


which bl00dy one


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> which bl00dy one


ALL OF THEM!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> mg: :crying: I dont like......I had to stop watching it, thats just disturbed me! WTF?!?!?! :crying:


Ya big chicken ! lol It's only rubber johnny  lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> ALL OF THEM!!!!!!


Preston?


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> Preston?


There's a quark factory in Preston ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> There's a quark factory in Preston ?


there is if Keeks there


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ya big chicken ! lol It's only rubber johnny  lol


It scared me, really scared me and if I have nightmares tonight, you're in big trouble! :no:



Dai Jones said:


> Preston?


There's a quark factory if Preston?! Yes yes, thats where I live and will live until they do what all the other quark factories have done and had me escorted off the premises.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> It scared me, really scared me and if I have nightmares tonight, you're in big trouble! :no:
> 
> There's a quark factory if Preston?! Yes yes, thats where I live and will live until they do what all the other quark factories have done and had me escorted off the premises.


lol watch the video through, it's a music video for aphex twin ! lol It's about a kid and his dog


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol watch the video through, it's a music video for aphex twin ! lol It's about a kid and his dog


Im not wathing that thing the whole way through! The alien going mental in the wheel chair just freaked me the hell out and Im not going back there.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Im not wathing that thing the whole way through! The alien going mental in the wheel chair just freaked me the hell out and Im not going back there.


fpmsl that's not an alien, that's Johnny ! And his small dog !  He has a dance to the song by Aphex Twin  lol

OK how about something less scary.

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/science/

Or maybe

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/badgers/


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> fpmsl that's not an alien, that's Johnny ! And his small dog !  He has a dance to the song by Aphex Twin  lol
> 
> OK how about something less scary.
> 
> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/science/
> 
> Or maybe
> 
> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/badgers/


 :lol: Im loving the badger and mushrooms, now that shiz, I can handle but Johnny, he's just beyond freaky, and very very scary!


----------



## Keeks

Morning Team Taffy!  Cant believe my week offs nearly over! :cursing:

Anyway, more decisions this morning, do I go to the gym now, or watch Jeremy Kyle first?! :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

Scrap that last question......Jeremy Kyle wins!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning Team Taffy!  Cant believe my week offs nearly over! :cursing:
> 
> Anyway, more decisions this morning, do I go to the gym now, or watch Jeremy Kyle first?! :confused1:


stupid question


----------



## Keeks

I cant understand what one of these folk is saying, the other has teeth missing, rumors of someone giving BJ's in the bookies for a fiver, I love Jezza!

Lie detector results coming up..........


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I cant understand what one of these folk is saying, the other has teeth missing, rumors of someone giving BJ's in the bookies for a fiver, I love Jezza!
> 
> Lie detector results coming up..........


where I'm up for that


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> where I'm up for that


I dont think you would be if you saw the woman giving them.

Anyway, double lie detector fail......the bloke IS sleeping with his ex, but his new woman (who is his cousin) also falied the lie detector test. mg: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I dont think you would be if you saw the woman giving them.
> 
> Anyway, double lie detector fail......the bloke IS sleeping with his ex, but his new woman (who is his cousin) also falied the lie detector test. mg: :lol:


that sounds like my mrs family mg:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> that sounds like my mrs family mg:


Oh dear! :huh:

Oh how Ive missed Jeremy Kyle! He has just come out with his usual.........'Does no-one work, everyone smoke weed and have unprotected sex?!' :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh dear! :huh: :


yeh the mrs Aunty has actually been on it :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh the mrs Aunty has actually been on it :laugh:


 mg: Oh dear, oh dear!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: Oh dear, oh dear!


didn't see it and don't see them but they are the ruff side of the family


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> didn't see it and don't see them but they are the ruff side of the family


 :lol: Why oh why do they do it......its just car crash tv!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Why oh why do they do it......its just car crash tv!


haven't a clue even the situations I've been inIi bl00dy wouldn't go on it


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:



> haven't a clue even the situations I've been inIi bl00dy wouldn't go on it


Its beyond belief when you hear some of the storeis, and that they actually tell the nation about it!

I once watched one with an older couple, and the woman was cheating with a neighbour, but the story was hilarious. She'd pop next door to do 'Jigsaws' with this guy, and once when they were doing a jigsaw, the mans pants just fell down, seriously, I laughed so much!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

But I learnt a valuable lesson, that being never do jigsaws as your pants might just fall down when doing them! :nono: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Its beyond belief when you hear some of the storeis, and that they actually tell the nation about it!
> 
> I once watched one with an older couple, and the woman was cheating with a neighbour, but the story was hilarious. She'd pop next door to do 'Jigsaws' with this guy, and once when they were doing a jigsaw, the mans pants just fell down, seriously, I laughed so much!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> But I learnt a valuable lesson, that being never do jigsaws as your pants might just fall down when doing them! :nono: :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

@Keeks & @Dai Jones will you pair get a life!!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks & @Dai Jones will you pair get a life!!! :lol:


how about a room :whistling:


----------



## Guest

I couldn't agree more, Jeremy Kyle deserves nothing but pain ! ! !

I hate the man with a passion and his show just paints the UK in a really REALLY bad light.


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I couldn't agree more, Jeremy Kyle deserves nothing but pain ! ! ! .


course he is he's got teste cancer


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> course he is he's got teste cancer


Well I wouldnt wish that on anyone tbh.

I meant more kicking him in the head repeatedly sort of pain


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I meant more kicking him in the head repeatedly sort of pain


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks & @Dai Jones will you pair get a life!!! :lol:


 mg: How very dare you?!?! I have a life.......watching Jeremy Kyle and my new hobby, doing jigsaws! :tongue:



Dai Jones said:


> how about a room :whistling:


C'mon then Dai seeing as we have no life, and I'll bring the jigsaws! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: How very dare you?!?! I have a life.......watching Jeremy Kyle and my new hobby, doing jigsaws! :tongue:
> 
> C'mon then Dai seeing as we have no life, and I'll bring the jigsaws! :lol:


happy days


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Jay.32

jigsaws, i can do the ones with the pieces that are as big as my hand :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> jigsaws, i can do the ones with the pieces that are as big as my hand :lol:


But do your pants fall down when doing them??? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> But do your pants fall down when doing them??? :lol:


Only until I see your avitar... then something happens that holds them up :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Only until I see your avitar... then something happens that holds them up :lol:


Wow, you have a magician in your pants?! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Wow, you have a magician in your pants?! :tongue:


Magicians wand!!!


----------



## Guest

THem puzzle slider things always did my head in ! Could never do them.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Magicians wand!!!


 



Cheeky Monkey said:


> THem puzzle slider things always did my head in ! Could never do them.


 :confused1: Not sure which you mean.


----------



## Gary29

Keeks said:


> :confused1: Not sure which you mean.


----------



## Guest

Gary29 said:


>


 @Keeks this thing here, they used to drive me loopy


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> @Keeks this thing here, they used to drive me loopy


Ahhhh, I remember. Was dungeons and dragons that one with the kids going through that maze type game thing, that was ace. Always wanted to go on but dont reckon I would've done well, I dont know my left from my right.


----------



## Dai Jones

Gary29 said:


>


i got a few of those


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahhhh, I remember. Was dungeons and dragons that one with the kids going through that maze type game thing, that was ace. Always wanted to go on but dont reckon I would've done well, I dont know my left from my right.


a cartoon from what I can remember


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> a cartoon from what I can remember


Ahhhhh, Im thinking of was it Knightmare?! Dont remember dungeons and dragons then.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ahhhh, I remember. Was dungeons and dragons that one with the kids going through that maze type game thing, that was ace. Always wanted to go on but dont reckon I would've done well, I dont know my left from my right.


Plus the meals they cook on that show... the food isnt seperated :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Plus the meals they cook on that show... the food isnt seperated :tongue: :lol:


Well thats a definate no no then!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all


how do


----------



## Jay.32

IM FCKING STARVING...........................................................

THAT IS ALL :cursing:


----------



## Guest

So am I ! Only difference is, I can eat ! lol


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> So am I ! Only difference is, I can eat ! lol


 :gun_bandana: :2guns: :death:


----------



## Jay.32

anyone know whats happened to our Taffet Kay???


----------



## Keeks

Evening all! 

Not sure where Kay is. :confused1:

I started watching The Valleys last night.......OMG!!!!! Its ace, am going to watch the rest of series 1 tonight, excited!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Afternoon all!  Hope ya having a good weekend!

I watched the rest of The Valleys series 1 last night and all I can say is Blinky Flip!!!!! mg: Cant wait for the second series! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Afternoon all!  Hope ya having a good weekend!
> 
> I watched the rest of The Valleys series 1 last night and all I can say is Blinky Flip!!!!! mg: Cant wait for the second series! :thumb:


evening honey... yeah the valleys is good imo... some dont like it.. but I think its funny


----------



## Dai Jones

Fook valleys need to be talking about the rugby


----------



## Jay.32

Wales 30 england 3


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Wales 30 england 3


Awesome!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Awesome!!!


was a brilliant game mate.... they were awsome


----------



## Guest

How anyone can like that show "The Valleys" is beyond me. I'd have them all shot tbh.

But yes, fk everything else

30-3


----------



## Keeks

:lol: What can I say, I dont watch much tv but what I do watch is rubbish! :thumb: The Valleys, Jeremy Kyle, all good for a chuckle! :lol:

Anyway, dare I say this but.......well done Wales however, dont rub it in too much.......your mascots from England!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :lol: What can I say, I dont watch much tv but what I do watch is rubbish! :thumb: The Valleys, Jeremy Kyle, all good for a chuckle! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, dare I say this but.......well done Wales however, dont rub it in too much.......your mascots from England!!!!!!!!


Don't worry Kiddo !  You are honorary Welsh. You could have some Welsh in you, in fact you'd not be short of offers ! :lol: pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Don't worry Kiddo !  You are honorary Welsh. You could have some Welsh in you, in fact you'd not be short of offers ! :lol: pmsl


 mg: :lol: :lol: :lol: Lol, honorary Welsh I am! Ive gotta be if Im Team Taffy mascot! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> mg: :lol: :lol: :lol: Lol, honorary Welsh I am! Ive gotta be if Im Team Taffy mascot! :lol:


Well too right you are ! Daffy-Dilly


----------



## dipdabs

Yo whats gwarning team taffy 

I lost my iphone a few weeks back so havent been able to get on  but i have a new phone now, yayyy. Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Yo whats gwarning team taffy
> 
> I lost my iphone a few weeks back so havent been able to get on  but i have a new phone now, yayyy. Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


Hey taffet, how are you ?? I was askin everyone where fck has our taffet gone...

Hope all is ok in your world??


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Hey taffet, how are you ?? I was askin everyone where fck has our taffet gone...
> 
> Hope all is ok in your world??


Im good thanks hun how are u? Been gutted ive had no phone or internet its been horrible! How are u?!


----------



## Tommy10

Drive Bye :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Keeks

Evening all! 

Hows things Kay?

And hows you Tommy? I wanna ask about your tea but Im very hungry and love thai green curry so Im not going to. :crying:


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Hows things Kay?
> 
> And hows you Tommy? I wanna ask about your tea but Im very hungry and love thai green curry so Im not going to. :crying:


Hey Keeks, all good here hun, got 2 big decisions to make, 1 personal, 1 work related, got a feeling my lifes gonna change bigtime in the next

couple of months......short term i just COOK lol im like a Jewish housewife :lol: :lol:

p.s tried Quark :no:


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> Hey Keeks, all good here hun, got 2 big decisions to make, 1 personal, 1 work related, got a feeling my lifes gonna change bigtime in the next
> 
> couple of months......short term i just COOK lol im like a Jewish housewife :lol: :lol:
> 
> p.s tried Quark :no:


Eeeeek, I've just been through the whole making decisions thing and its not nice and very confusing.....hope everything works out for you! 

He he he, Jewish housewife who makes some blooming good food, but Im soooooooo craving thai green curry now!!

Quark...... :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

dipdabs said:


> Im good thanks hun how are u? Been gutted ive had no phone or internet its been horrible! How are u?!


Im just about coping with this prep hun, other than that all good...

how come your losing phones on a regular basis now lol


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Eeeeek, I've just been through the whole making decisions thing and its not nice and very confusing.....hope everything works out for you!
> 
> He he he, Jewish housewife who makes some blooming good food, but Im soooooooo craving thai green curry now!!
> 
> Quark...... :drool: :drool: :drool:


shut up about curry!!!! :blowme:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> shut up about curry!!!! :blowme:


I kept it out of your journal! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I kept it out of your journal! :tongue:


you can make it up to me.... x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> you can make it up to me.... x


By no more food talk?!?! Of course! x :001_tt2:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> By no more food talk?!?! Of course! x :001_tt2:


 :thumb: im going to bed soon so I dont have to think about food.. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :thumb: im going to bed soon so I dont have to think about food.. :lol:


Yes, go to bed and think of other things that arent food, thats what Im going to do.


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Im just about coping with this prep hun, other than that all good...
> 
> how come your losing phones on a regular basis now lol


Ahh not long to go now! Any pictures kicking about..!? Lol

Its only that one i lost, well was definately stolen but serves me right for going drinking down the island (was not my idea) lol.

Whats everyone been doing?

I just been working my ass off, had a mate move in with me, jacks massive, i went back dancing at the weekend for the rugby and made a grand woo lol. Nearly got back with johnny at the weekend but i annoyed him ringing him at 7am after work so the arguments started immediately again lol, although chatting to a guy from work, hes nice and has no mood swings, not my usual type but maybe thats a good thing.. Umm bella went to a new home and the plan is to get back inthe gym and dieting in april and tiny tom will prep me


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Ahh not long to go now! Any pictures kicking about..!? Lol
> 
> Its only that one i lost, well was definately stolen but serves me right for going drinking down the island (was not my idea) lol.
> 
> Whats everyone been doing?
> 
> I just been working my ass off, had a mate move in with me, jacks massive, i went back dancing at the weekend for the rugby and made a grand woo lol. Nearly got back with johnny at the weekend but i annoyed him ringing him at 7am after work so the arguments started immediately again lol, although chatting to a guy from work, hes nice and has no mood swings, not my usual type but maybe thats a good thing.. Umm bella went to a new home and the plan is to get back inthe gym and dieting in april and tiny tom will prep me


good to hear life is on the up again


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> good to hear life is on the up again


I will get there lol hows things with u dai?


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> I will get there lol hows things with u dai?


sh!t and stressed as i might be lossing my job and I've just moved house, but on a good note I should be a fellow Valley roider next week


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all :thumb:


bora da boss


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning lads!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lads!


alright yan


----------



## mal

rain mixed with snow here,this weathers doing my nut in.


----------



## Patsy

Morning all


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> rain mixed with snow here,this weathers doing my nut in.


only a little bit for us up here


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Morning all


hey Pat


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> rain mixed with snow here,this weathers doing my nut in.


Me 2 Mal. Easter weekend im going to cornwall surfing, staying in my mates camper... I hope it warms the fck up.


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Morning all


Hows it goin Paddy?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Me 2 Mal. Easter weekend im going to cornwall surfing, staying in my mates camper... I hope HE warms the fck up.


spooning??


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Me 2 Mal. Easter weekend im going to cornwall surfing, staying in my mates camper... I hope it warms the fck up.


and me,im off to lego land easter


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Hows it goin Paddy?


All good mate although the dr didnt exactly make me smile last week lol but thats a story for another time mate :wink:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> All good mate although the dr didnt exactly make me smile last week lol but thats a story for another time mate :wink:


good or bad mate?


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> good or bad mate?


So-so mate, my bp was the highest it has ever been on the day and he said it may well be my kidneys, i have to go in soon for a few days and have 24 hour a day monitoring, i would tell you im bothered by it all mate but id be lying, first thing i did when i got out was walk straight into lloyds bar in Cardiff and got smashed with my boys, lifes too short to worry about everything all the time mate its too much stress, just go with the flow and ill take it from there, chances are ill have to move back to Wales for treatment as it could take over a year here to sort it all out.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> and me,im off to lego land easter


The mate im going surfing with... his misses and kids are going to lego land too... he got out of it to come surfing hehe


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> So-so mate, my bp was the highest it has ever been on the day and he said it may well be my kidneys, i have to go in soon for a few days and have 24 hour a day monitoring, i would tell you im bothered by it all mate but id be lying, first thing i did when i got out was walk straight into lloyds bar in Cardiff and got smashed with my boys, lifes too short to worry about everything all the time mate its too much stress, just go with the flow and ill take it from there, chances are ill have to move back to Wales for treatment as it could take over a year here to sort it all out.


damn mate well finger crossed for ya


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> The mate im going surfing with... his misses and kids are going to lego land too... he got out of it to come surfing hehe


jammie sod,i missed the last trip cos my knee was fvcked,but cant get out of this one now :laugh:


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> So-so mate, my bp was the highest it has ever been on the day and he said it may well be my kidneys, i have to go in soon for a few days and have 24 hour a day monitoring, i would tell you im bothered by it all mate but id be lying, first thing i did when i got out was walk straight into lloyds bar in Cardiff and got smashed with my boys, lifes too short to worry about everything all the time mate its too much stress, just go with the flow and ill take it from there, chances are ill have to move back to Wales for treatment as it could take over a year here to sort it all out.


i was up the hospital yesterday for bloods,for kidneys, liver and thyroid which i told her to tick lol

mines high atm,and needs sorting.


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> i was up the hospital yesterday for bloods,for kidneys, liver and thyroid which i told her to tick lol
> 
> mines high atm,and needs sorting.


All part of the package with our game Mal my friend, im not too bothered tbh if it wasnt for my mum and mrs on my case id probably never even went for the appointment, im just gonna try now and get my general fitness up through running a few times a week and start back bb'ing


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> So-so mate, my bp was the highest it has ever been on the day and he said it may well be my kidneys, i have to go in soon for a few days and have 24 hour a day monitoring, i would tell you im bothered by it all mate but id be lying, first thing i did when i got out was walk straight into lloyds bar in Cardiff and got smashed with my boys, lifes too short to worry about everything all the time mate its too much stress, just go with the flow and ill take it from there, chances are ill have to move back to Wales for treatment as it could take over a year here to sort it all out.


Dude you need to get that sorted m8. Ya got a lot of responsibilities now bro, so can the boozin peds n anything and get ya health sorted  No regrets in life m8, but take the advice of an old codger like me, dont put it off, cos it WILL bite you in the **** in years to come if you dont.


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Dude you need to get that sorted m8. Ya got a lot of responsibilities now bro, so can the boozin peds n anything and get ya health sorted  No regrets in life m8, but take the advice of an old codger like me, dont put it off, cos it WILL bite you in the **** in years to come if you dont.


Welli am waiting for my followup appointment not to take it from there, im still gonna start back bb'ing this monday and diet down and do a rebound lean bulk then, havent decide on a cycle as of yet but aint ruled one out either


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lads!


Hey me and @Keeks arent lads lol


----------



## dipdabs

Morning taffys xxxxxxx


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Morning taffys xxxxxxx


morning


----------



## Jay.32

Morning to my children xx


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning to my children xx


I knew it....you are an old git


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I knew it....you are an old git


And your fcking grounded now!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> And your fcking grounded now!!!


A ffs 

what going on Jay


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> A ffs
> 
> what going on Jay


Am feeling good mate... but its deplete day today, so feeling good wont last to fckin long..

Hows you son?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Am feeling good mate... but its deplete day today, so feeling good wont last to fckin long..
> 
> Hows you son?


good to hear that, I'm good had a good session last night so happy just work is stopping me planning ahead its doing my head in waiting


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> good to hear that, I'm good had a good session last night so happy just work is stopping me planning ahead its doing my head in waiting


I bet mate... my training partner is in the same position.. where he works they are sending out redundancy letters this weekend.. and he could be one of them going..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I bet mate... my training partner is in the same position.. where he works they are sending out redundancy letters this weekend.. and he could be one of them going..


damn not good thats happening here aswell as the office move, I'm only stressing cuz I want to get some Wildcat tnt mast :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> damn not good thats happening here aswell as the office move, I'm only stressing cuz I want to get some Wildcat tnt mast :laugh:


 :lol: fck feeding the family :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: fck feeding the family :lol:


something like that :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning guys should i have the day off


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Morning guys should i have the day off


 :tongue: Yep, have the day off!! I have! :tongue:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> Morning guys should i have the day off


farkk is that your place,,ive noticed there are a few southerners getting rescued on snowdon atm!


----------



## Keeks

Morning Team Taffy!!!!!!

Cold fish for breakfast then waiting for Jeremy Kyle! Happy days!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> farkk is that your place,,ive noticed there are a few southerners getting rescued on snowdon atm!


Yep my place couldn't even get the car off the drive


----------



## Keeks

Sick of this bloomin snow and I came off clen last week for a week or two and Im foooooooking freezing now!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Sick of this bloomin snow and I came off clen last week for a week or two and Im foooooooking freezing now!!!!!! :cursing:


Hey hun, you off work?? x


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Sick of this bloomin snow and I came off clen last week for a week or two and Im foooooooking freezing now!!!!!! :cursing:


i find 5 rounds of toast and jam gets my body temp up.....


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Morning Team Taffy!!!!!!
> 
> Cold fish for breakfast then waiting for Jeremy Kyle! Happy days!


A woman of my own heart, i prefer to watch it with a can of stella though! :wink:


----------



## Patsy

Btw whats the snow like in Wales guys?


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Btw whats the snow like in Wales guys?


Morning Paddy.. just rain here... no snow thank fck


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Paddy.. just rain here... no snow thank fck


Yeah its pishing down here too :sad:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hey hun, you off work?? x


Yep, extra day off as Id built up enough flexi time  4 days left next week, thank foooooooooooooook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



mal said:


> i find 5 rounds of toast and jam gets my body temp up.....


 :crying: I would kill for some toast right now!! :cursing:



Patsy said:


> A woman of my own heart, i prefer to watch it with a can of stella though! :wink:


 :lol: Green tea and coffee for me which will have to do this morning.

Classic Jezza.............Why dont you put something on the end of it!?!??! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :lol: Green tea and coffee for me which will have to do this morning.
> 
> Classic Jezza.............*Why dont you put something on the end of it!?!??!* :lol:


What you mean? like some Vaseline? :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> What you mean? like some Vaseline? :whistling: :tongue:


 :lol: Worth a try I guess!

Think I posted this last week but I love it............


----------



## Patsy

Anyways some TT semi good news....

Went to the dr's here in Ireland yesterday and seen the doc for my referral and we had a good long talk

He said he is not gonna refer me to a specialist over here as he firmly believes that my lifestyle is whats causing my probs and "not" a condition, he said he was very surprised the dr's in wales palmed me off to the cardiologist so quickly ffs, he was a decent and honest guy (from Cardiff originally) and told me to tone down whatever i get upto on weekends, cut caffeine completely out of my life and clean my diet up, btw he knew straight away about gear as he mentioned it with blood pressure straight away

He reckons my problems are stress related due to me moving and various other problems in life, so i have to tone down my temper and mellow out a bit

Im back training as of monday and im dieting right down with loads of cardio, cant wait!.... :thumbup1:

On another brighter note i had my first falling out with the mrs lastnight due to her and her sister commenting on another man! wasnt happy as most of you here know im already down in the gutter with my feelings and not long finished pct and not being able to training im feeling quite sh1t about myself, im like an elephant and i dont forget so like i said to her last night im gonna run a sust and var summer cycle and get shredded and bum one of her mates lol, ffs what is it with people these days huh? never happy with whats at home! its not as if im ugly ffs:confused1:


----------



## Keeks

Stress is a complete b*stard! Simples!!!!!!!!!!! Once your back training, that'll give you a huge boost and will help you chill out too. 

As for the falling out, relationships are also a b*stard! Simples!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Stress is a complete b*stard! Simples!!!!!!!!!!! Once your back training, that'll give you a huge boost and will help you chill out too.
> 
> As for the falling out, *relationships are also a b*stard! Simples!!!!!!!!!*


Well i will be taking the puppy for a long walk later, the ladies around here love her :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Well i will be taking the puppy for a long walk later, the ladies around here love her :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I bet, but bet its not just the puppy that they're checking out either!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I bet, but bet its not just the puppy that they're checking out either!


Well it aint my bloody wallet thats for sure, this move cost a fooking arm and a leg pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Well it aint my bloody wallet thats for sure, this move cost a fooking arm and a leg pmsl! :lol:


 :lol: Must be the puppy then! :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :lol: Must be the puppy then! :whistling:


Well you forgot to mention... "The Guns" Keeks :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Well you forgot to mention... "The Guns" Keeks :whistling: :lol:


 :lol: Yeah you might be right, some girls can be such perves! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :lol: Yeah you might be right, some girls can be such perves! :lol:


Nah we all know that all woman are angels these days pmsl!  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Me and @Dai Jones today



IM SICK OF SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Nah we all know that all woman are angels these days pmsl!  :lol:


Exactly! :innocent:


----------



## Patsy

The puppys getting bigger...and alot more naughtier! lol


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> The puppys getting bigger...and alot more naughtier! lol
> 
> View attachment 114788


Awwwwwwwwwwwww, she's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just hope this isnt her soon........


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww, she's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just hope this isnt her soon........
> View attachment 114792


Lol she has already taken a shine to shoes so we have to leave them on top of the wardrobe now, my cat whacked her one the other day as she was teasing her, cut her nose open too, pair of fcukers they are! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Lol she has already taken a shine to shoes so we have to leave them on top of the wardrobe now, my cat whacked her one the other day as she was teasing her, cut her nose open too, pair of fcukers they are! :lol:


Ha ha, its awful when it all kicks off! Mine are getting older now so dont fight as much but had a right set to the other night and cut my hand to shreds when I tried to break them up. Little sods! :cursing:  BUt then they're so cute the next minute, cant stay mad at them, lol!


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> The puppys getting bigger...and alot more naughtier! lol
> 
> View attachment 114788


So cute


----------



## Dai Jones

Double dumped on


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Double dumped on


Omg dai!


----------



## Keeks

Loads more snow here too. :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

Im really hoping we dont get any.i just hope this means when we do get a summer it will be amazing!


----------



## Keeks

Bloody hope so, sick of cr4ppy weather now! Its been a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggg winter!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> View attachment 114918


Keeks u couldnt sum up how i feel laying in bed right now any better lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning!!!! it was not a good idea to shave my head last night


----------



## Keeks

Ive only been up for 3 hours and want to go back to bed already, cold, tired and hungry! No, in fact Im not cold, Im bloody freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning!!!! it was not a good idea to shave my head last night


Pics or no shaved head! Looking massive jan!


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> Pics or no shaved head! Looking massive jan!


cheers mate  baw deep in a 'bulk' atm & its going very well....should be a good growing year 

how u keeping? ill get a skinhade pic up later


----------



## Keeks

Happy Sunday........have a good one!


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> morning!!!! it was not a good idea to shave my head last night


Stop moaning ! Us baldies don't moan about cold heads mun ffs !


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, happy monday lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Stop moaning ! Us baldies don't moan about cold heads mun ffs !


lol im loving the skin hade tbh...give it a quick scrub with the shower gel i just throthed up washing my nuts...easy as fook 



Patsy said:


> Morning all, happy monday lol


morning buddy


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Happy Sunday........have a good one!
> 
> View attachment 115000


do u lounge in the buff on sundays?


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> lol im loving the skin hade tbh...give it a quick scrub with the shower gel i just throthed up washing my nuts...easy as fook
> 
> morning buddy


Oh you'll save so much more time


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> do u lounge in the buff on sundays?


Well Sunday is a day of rest, and not putting pants on is classed as rest I guess!?! :tongue: I tell you, all good fun at my house, no pants, and NO TOUCHING FOOD!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Well Sunday is a day of rest, and not putting pants on is classed as rest I guess!?! :tongue: I tell you, all good fun at my house, no pants, and NO TOUCHING FOOD!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


You talking about pants in the american terms or the UK Terms ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You talking about pants in the american terms or the UK Terms ?


 mg: mg: mg: Ive just seen it, and NO I DONT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And both!


----------



## Keeks

I think I actually want to cry......Ive just seen a Cadburys Dairy milk advert and I want chocolate! :crying: They should not be able to put that sort of stuff on TV!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: mg: Ive just seen it, and NO I DONT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And both!


LOL



Keeks said:


> I think I actually want to cry......Ive just seen a Cadburys Dairy milk advert and I want chocolate! :crying: They should not be able to put that sort of stuff on TV!


Easter coming up with all them eggs ! I can't have none either, and im not dieting  Damn diabetes.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> LOL
> 
> Easter coming up with all them eggs ! I can't have none either, and im not dieting  Damn diabetes.


Oh yeah, Easters a buggggger for both of us then! The M&S adverts driving me up the wall at the minute, its on every two minutes and the hot cross buns made with chocolate and orange, well, they actually now make me want to throw my shoe at the TV cos I want them so much. :drool: :crying:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Oh yeah, Easters a buggggger for both of us then! The M&S adverts driving me up the wall at the minute, its on every two minutes and the hot cross buns made with chocolate and orange, well, they actually now make me want to throw my shoe at the TV cos I want them so much. :drool: :crying:


I always want the terry's chocolate orange egg ! ! ! I had one every year for years ! ! !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I always want the terry's chocolate orange egg ! ! ! I had one every year for years ! ! !


I just want anything right now......but think one of my faves is Cadburys cream egg, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> I just want anything right now......but think one of my faves is Cadburys cream egg, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


Alright alright DOWN GIRL DOWN !!!!

**gets chair n whip**

BACK BACK !

Lion taming got nothing on this !!! Keeks taming is just not happening ! ! !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Alright alright DOWN GIRL DOWN !!!!
> 
> **gets chair n whip**
> 
> BACK BACK !
> 
> Lion taming got nothing on this !!! Keeks taming is just not happening ! ! !


I just want nice food.......anything other than fish & brocolli! :crying: ANYTHING! :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Rite! Time to make my homemade curry


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Rite! Time to make my homemade curry


 :cursing:  :cursing: :crying:


----------



## Guest

I guess i'd better not mention i've gone through 4 tubs of quark in the last 2 days.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I just want anything right now......but think one of my faves is Cadburys cream egg, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


How do you eat yours


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> How do you eat yours


By the dozen!! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

I like the Easter period, but I do want it to be over for the simple reason that they'll stop showing that sodding M&S advert with the chocolate & orange hot cross buns! :cursing: And other chocolate/Easter egg based adverts.

They need to move Easter to off season IMO.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> I like the Easter period, but I do want it to be over for the simple reason that they'll stop showing that sodding M&S advert with the chocolate & orange hot cross buns! :cursing: And other chocolate/Easter egg based adverts.
> 
> They need to move Easter to off season IMO.


There is a lindt chocolate bunny sitting on the sideboard in this house ! I can't touch it !!! It's not mine, it was left there on purpose ! lol I'm hoping the dog sniffs it out n gets it.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> There is a lindt chocolate bunny sitting on the sideboard in this house ! I can't touch it !!! It's not mine, it was left there on purpose ! lol I'm hoping the dog sniffs it out n gets it.


Hide the bunny, hide the little bugger!! At least then it wont be staring you in the face. Its hard work this Easter lark! :thumbdown:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Hide the bunny, hide the little bugger!! At least then it wont be staring you in the face. Its hard work this Easter lark! :thumbdown:


I feel for you, cos you can eat chocolate but cos of your prep you have to avoid it !

I can't eat it full stop 

And every shop is FULL OF IT ! lol


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I feel for you, cos you can eat chocolate but cos of your prep you have to avoid it !
> 
> I can't eat it full stop
> 
> And every shop is FULL OF IT ! lol


Oh sorry hun, I know, Im just having a whinge......sorry. :sad:

Blooming shops & adverts!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Oh sorry hun, I know, Im just having a whinge......sorry. :sad:
> 
> Blooming shops & adverts!!!! :cursing:


lol it's OK  Ya allowed to whinge about it, it's frustrating cos I used to love choccy  Easter, Xmas two times when i'd have loads  lol


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol it's OK  Ya allowed to whinge about it, it's frustrating cos I used to love choccy  Easter, Xmas two times when i'd have loads  lol


Yeah I bet it is! Well enjoy it at Easter then!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Yeah I bet it is! Well enjoy it at Easter then!


lol well I would do if it wouldnt do me more damage than it's worth  Loads of choccy = loads more insulin = weight gain.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol well I would do if it wouldnt do me more damage than it's worth  Loads of choccy = loads more insulin = weight gain.


Oh super bugger! Crisps then?! Or can you have diabetic chocolate?


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Oh super bugger! Crisps then?! Or can you have diabetic chocolate?


Nah funny enough that diabetic chocolate contains that aspartemine or whatever it's called, and that's really bad for you ! LOL

Anyway i'll stick to jaffa cakes  They are ok  And my cheat choccy thing.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nah funny enough that diabetic chocolate contains that aspartemine or whatever it's called, and that's really bad for you ! LOL
> 
> Anyway i'll stick to jaffa cakes  They are ok  And my cheat choccy thing.


Ha ha.....thats bizarre!

Yep, stick to them, but shhhhhhhhhhhhh, dont mention them in front of someone.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Ha ha.....thats bizarre!
> 
> Yep, stick to them, but shhhhhhhhhhhhh, dont mention them in front of someone.


Oops yeah, gotta not mention them. Just like I shouldnt mention what I just ate to you either ! lol


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Oops yeah, gotta not mention them. Just like I shouldnt mention what I just ate to you either ! lol


You've just had brocolli......you can tell me that but nothing else! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> You've just had brocolli......you can tell me that but nothing else! :lol:


Yes I ate my way through a load of brocolli !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yes I ate my way through a load of brocolli !


Way to go! :thumb: Me too!


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, wtf has happened to everyone? this place used to be so lively and happy :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Morning all, wtf has happened to everyone? this place used to be so lively and happy :crying:


well its your fault for leaving


----------



## Keeks

Its you guys!! You've left me on my own with bad thoughts of M & S hot cross buns! :cursing: And Cheeky Monkey, we been going crazy thinking about chocolate. :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Its you guys!! You've left me on my own with *bad thoughts of S & M, hot buns! * :cursing: * And spanking the Monkey, we been going crazy thinking about us all covered in chocolate*. :crying:


 mg: ...


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> mg: ...


 mg: mg: mg:

:lol: My thoughts exactly!!!!!!!!!! :devil2:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: mg:
> 
> :lol: My thoughts exactly!!!!!!!!!! :devil2:


Realy I hope you read your reply closely:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Realy I hope you read your reply closely:laugh:


Yes I did!!!!!! :devil2:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yes I did!!!!!! :devil2:


I like you more :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I like you more :bounce:


 :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

So whats everyone got planned for Easter?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So whats everyone got planned for Easter?


having Easter egg butties a bit of shopping, gym, chilling, playing and DIY


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> having Easter egg butties a bit of shopping, gym, chilling, playing and DIY


Easter egg butties?! Mmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Easter egg butties?! Mmmmmmmmmm!!!


yeh its a family thing weird I know


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh its a family thing weird I know


Any food right now sounds awesome......Im even loving my fish and brocolli!! Im so hungry! :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Im even loving my fish and brocolli!! Im so hungry! :crying:


o dear


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Morning all, wtf has happened to everyone? this place used to be so lively and happy :crying:


Morning mate... im just in prep mode... and even though im feeling better after seeing my coach... I just seem to be a bit un sociable.. plus very busy at work... tired tired and a bit more tired..

But I still miss & love you all :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Morning mate... im just in prep mode... and even though im feeling better after seeing my coach... I just seem to be a bit un sociable.. plus very busy at work... tired tired and a bit more tired..
> 
> But I still miss & love you all :thumbup1:


Just remember one important vital thing mate above anything, You WILL be in the best shape of your life and it will be so worth it, i love getting shredded and more so now im getting older, how many regular guys our age have abs mate and diet down like we do?!!

You can turn around after all this and say "atleast ive been there" and look back on the pictures of your condition and it will drive you even more, btw 2nd time around if you decide to do it again will be easier as you know what to expect

I cant wait fella, just remember your doing it for TT too!!! enjoy it mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

how old are yas?


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Just remember one important vital thing mate above anything, You WILL be in the best shape of your life and it will be so worth it, i love getting shredded and more so now im getting older, how many regular guys our age have abs mate and diet down like we do?!!
> 
> You can turn around after all this and say "atleast ive been there" and look back on the pictures of your condition and it will drive you even more, btw 2nd time around if you decide to do it again will be easier as you know what to expect
> 
> I cant wait fella, just remember your doing it for TT too!!! enjoy it mate


Yeah pat, I can tick it of my bucket list :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> how old are yas?


37 years young :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> 37 years young :whistling:


auch thats still young mate. my old man's 43.... :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> auch thats still young mate. my old man's 43.... :lol:


CNUT :cursing:


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> auch thats still young mate. my old man's 43.... :lol:


Yeah Jans mum and oldman were 12 when they had him :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah pat, I can tick it of my bucket list :thumb:


Yeah but we still need to tick the TT orgy off yet mate, @Keeks was on mine but im a married man now :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Yeah Jans mum and oldman were 12 when they had him :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> CNUT :cursing:





Patsy said:


> Yeah Jans mum and oldman were 12 when they had him :lol: :lol:


 :lol: thats old for dundee.


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Yeah but we still need to tick the TT orgy off yet mate, @Keeks was on mine but im a married man now :whistling: :lol:


Team Taffy orgy......just explain to her its team building and Im sure she'll be fine about it!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Team Taffy orgy......just explain to her its team building and Im sure she'll be fine about it!


behave yourself young lady x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> behave yourself young lady x


 :innocent: x


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Yeah but we still need to tick the TT orgy off yet mate, @Keeks was on mine but im a married man now :whistling: :lol:





Keeks said:


> Team Taffy orgy......just explain to her its team building and Im sure she'll be fine about it!


O god the images


----------



## Keeks

Y'see......S & M this morning, Team Taffy orgy this afternoon...............this threads back to usual!! Yay!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Happy easter TT Crew xxx


----------



## Guest

Good grief , talk of an orgy and @flinty90 hasn't been in with a pic of a flock of sheep ! LOL Can tell he's busy.


----------



## Keeks

Happy Easter Team Taffy....have a good one! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, how is everyone? Im just waiting for the mrs to finish work at 12 and we are taking the dog down the beach yay!


----------



## Keeks

Im going to have my porridge and then off to the gym. Nothing exciting planned this weekend, but might have a trip to M&S and get some of those chocolate orange hot cross buns as I seriously cant stop thinking about them, so will have them as a cheat tomorrow. :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

surfing was good fun, but it was a bit cold sleeping in the van.. nice warm bed at home tonight


----------



## Keeks

Well I had my M&S hot cross buns as a cheat, and they were a slight disappointment Ive gottq say! They were nice, but nowhere near as nice as I thought they would be, and after all these weeks of dieting, I thought they would be heavenly but they looked better on the advert than they were to eat......so back to yummy fish & brocolli, mmmmmmmmmm! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Well I had my M&S hot cross buns as a cheat, and they were a slight disappointment Ive gottq say! They were nice, but nowhere near as nice as I thought they would be, and after all these weeks of dieting, I thought they would be heavenly but they looked better on the advert than they were to eat......so back to yummy fish & brocolli, mmmmmmmmmm! :cursing: :lol:


You always find that when dieting for weeks, things always look better than they taste and seem a big let down so you dont mid goingback to dieting then lol

So then whats everyone doing today? Me and the mrs are off on a ghost tour tonight in Loftus Hall, supposed to be the most haunted place in Ireland apparently, then next week we are staying in a castle overnight with Ghost Hunt Ireland the ones off tv (mrs knows them), we get to use all the equipment so should be cool, if i get a phantom handjob ill be sure to post it here ofcourse! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> You always find that when dieting for weeks, things always look better than they taste and seem a big let down so you dont mid goingback to dieting then lol
> 
> So then whats everyone doing today? Me and the mrs are off on a ghost tour tonight in Loftus Hall, supposed to be the most haunted place in Ireland apparently, then next week we are staying in a castle overnight with Ghost Hunt Ireland the ones off tv (mrs knows them), we get to use all the equipment so should be cool, if i get a phantom handjob ill be sure to post it here ofcourse! :lol:


OMG!!!! Please don't post in here about ghosts, they scare the absolute cr4p out of me! I get so so scared, always have been and freak myself out if I hear the slightest noise at night thinking that theres ghosts in my bedroom! :crying:

Lol, know what you mean about the dieting thing, those buns just tasted so salty and a bit dry, guess Im just used to what I eat now and anything else is just weird.

Cardio, gym, cardio and more cardio for me today.  And posing and routine practise, I know how to have fun! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Happy hangover everyone.....god damn you sambuca


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Happy hangover everyone.....god damn you sambuca


what hang over??? im fine.. coz I only had 3 coffee's last night :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Happy hangover everyone.....god damn you sambuca


Oh dear Dai! Banana and water is needed! And yes, sambuca is evil, especially banana sambuca, now that stuff is super rank!


----------



## Keeks

@Dai Jones



Hope ya feeling better!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> @Dai Jones
> 
> View attachment 115890
> 
> 
> Hope ya feeling better!


Yeh getting there, full of mcD's


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> You always find that when dieting for weeks, things always look better than they taste and seem a big let down so you dont mid goingback to dieting then lol
> 
> So then whats everyone doing today? Me and the mrs are off on a ghost tour tonight in Loftus Hall, supposed to be the most haunted place in Ireland apparently, then next week we are staying in a castle overnight with Ghost Hunt Ireland the ones off tv (mrs knows them), we get to use all the equipment so should be cool, if i get a phantom handjob ill be sure to post it here ofcourse! :lol:


Oh you lucky sod ! I'd love to go on a ghost hunt with the proper equipment, like a franks box, olivus, etc.


----------



## Jay.32

Hello all, hope you all had a good easter.. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

End of Easter means no more easter egg adverts!! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Sent my entry form in today... sh!t is getting real......... :scared:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Sent my entry form in today... sh!t is getting real......... :scared:
> 
> View attachment 116135


stupid question but which one ya going for novice or height class


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> stupid question but which one ya going for novice or height class


First timers


----------



## Patsy

Thanks for my goodies @TheProteinWorks excellent service and appreciated discounts 

Will review the flavours next monday onwards as thats when my summer cut begins, mrs' bday this weekend so alcohol will be on the menu so pointless really in wasting good protein


----------



## TheProteinWorks

Cheers for the order buddy! let us know how your getting on :beer:


----------



## tamara

Wahey, I'm from North Cornelly just found this thread, nice to see there's so many fellow country men and women!


----------



## JANIKvonD

beefdinner said:


> Wahey, I'm from North Cornelly just found this thread, nice to see there's so many fellow country men and women!


theres only about 3 welsh folk in here i think :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

beefdinner said:


> Wahey, I'm from North Cornelly just found this thread, nice to see there's so many fellow country men and women!


Bora da


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> theres only about 3 welsh folk in here i think :lol:


Yep


----------



## tamara

Is it yeah, ha, I thought seeing a thread dedicated to taffs with over 5000 posts I thought it would be more!


----------



## JANIKvonD

beefdinner said:


> Is it yeah, ha, I thought seeing a thread dedicated to taffs with over 5000 posts I thought it would be more!


we speak A LOT of p!sh. good read tho if u have a spare couple days to catch up lol


----------



## Dai Jones

beefdinner said:


> Is it yeah, ha, I thought seeing a thread dedicated to taffs with over 5000 posts I thought it would be more!


what can I say :cool2:


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the madhouse BD ! Not been to North Cornelly for years, had a mate living there.


----------



## Keeks

beefdinner said:


> Wahey, I'm from North Cornelly just found this thread, nice to see there's so many fellow country men and women!


Hello and welcome! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

beefdinner said:


> Wahey, I'm from North Cornelly just found this thread, nice to see there's so many fellow country men and women!


Welcome beefdinner, which part of south wales you from??


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Welcome beefdinner, which part of south wales you from??


Stab in the dark here, North Cornelly ? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Stab in the dark here, North Cornelly ? :lol:


pmsl oh yeah.... its the diet.... its fckin my head up... honest..

Hows it going monkey??


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> pmsl oh yeah.... its the diet.... its fckin my head up... honest..
> 
> Hows it going monkey??


All good m8, all good 

I was gonna say is the lack of carbs making ya go mad or sommat lol


----------



## Jay.32

all i think about is nice food.... so I dont even have common sense at the moment lol


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> all i think about is nice food.... so I dont even have common sense at the moment lol


Won't be long m8, you'll be back eating like Jan lol


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: Red Team Taffy bikini ordered today.....hopefully to bag a Team Taffy trophy! :bounce:


----------



## Guest

I wasn't aware TT was holding a competition ??????? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I wasn't aware TT was holding a competition ??????? :lol:


Yep, Team Taffy bikini competition! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Yep, Team Taffy bikini competition! :thumb:


I'm not gonna ask who's in the competition ! lol


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'm not gonna ask who's in the competition ! lol


Anyone, but you will need to wear a bikini! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Anyone, but you will need to wear a bikini! :lol:


Well thankfully my invitation to enter got lost in the post


----------



## Patsy

Took the puppy to Ballymoney beach yesterday for a run and off upto Dublin mountains today for some more exercise

Hows everyones weekend going?


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Took the puppy to Ballymoney beach yesterday for a run and off upto Dublin mountains today for some more exercise
> 
> Hows everyones weekend going?
> 
> View attachment 116766


Wow, she's growing! 

Good weekend, busy but good!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> *Wow, she's growing! *
> 
> Good weekend, busy but good!


took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Took the puppy to Ballymoney beach yesterday for a run and off upto Dublin mountains today for some more exercise
> 
> Hows everyones weekend going?
> 
> View attachment 116766


Man them rocks look well freaky ! Irish coastline is mint though, loads of ppl I know went fishing in different places around Ireland and they just said the coastline was stunning.


----------



## Patsy

Had a brilliant day out, got in late last night, had snow up in Dublin mountains and visited Ducketts Grove abandoned castle, Puppy was a lil fcuker per usual lol


----------



## Dai Jones

where the fooks his ear gone


----------



## Patsy

Lol she tried slipping her collar mate as she couldnt be fcuked walking into the castle, had to carry the lazy b1tch :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> View attachment 116871
> View attachment 116872
> View attachment 116873
> View attachment 116874
> 
> 
> Had a brilliant day out, got in late last night, had snow up in Dublin mountains and visited Ducketts Grove abandoned castle, Puppy was a lil fcuker per usual lol


Some nice scenary there mate... I love them old castles..


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Some nice scenary there mate... I love them old castles..


Yeah its lovely here mate, its alot like Wales, seriously if fell asleep and woke i wouldnt know the difference


----------



## Keeks

Have a good day all!


----------



## Patsy

Morning all


----------



## Jay.32

Morning troops


----------



## Dai Jones

morning mofo's


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Patsy

Husky says good morning!


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> View attachment 117219
> 
> 
> Husky says good morning!


that is actually a cool pic


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> that is actually a cool pic


She actually takes a good pic, shes so naughty though Dai mate, seriously she chewed our oak dining table chair! lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> She actually takes a good pic, shes so naughty though Dai mate, seriously she chewed our oak dining table chair! lol


haha been there got the t-shirt my staffy did that god love him had to put him to sleep last week


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> haha been there got the t-shirt my staffy did that god love him had to put him to sleep last week


Aww no, sorry to hear that mate, gutted for ya


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Aww no, sorry to hear that mate, gutted for ya


thanks mate yeh I'm gutted


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> haha been there got the t-shirt my staffy did that god love him had to put him to sleep last week


Sorry to hear that Dai ! Like losing one of the family


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Sorry to hear that Dai ! Like losing one of the family


yeh sure is


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all.... :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all.... :thumb:


hello again


----------



## Guest

Mornin groovers


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Mornin groovers


morning dude


----------



## Magnum26

I'm from Cowbridge in the Vale, can I join?


----------



## Dai Jones

Magnum26 said:


> I'm from Cowbridge in the Vale, can I join?


morning mate, what going on


----------



## Magnum26

Dai Jones said:


> morning mate, what going on


Morning! Technically I should be doing my job, Lol. You?


----------



## Guest

Magnum26 said:


> I'm from Cowbridge in the Vale, can I join?


No you are too fking posh ! LOL


----------



## Magnum26

Cheeky Monkey said:


> No you are too fking posh ! LOL


Lmao that counts you out as well then mate.


----------



## Dai Jones

Magnum26 said:


> Morning! Technically I should be doing my job, Lol. You?


yep same here but i got a easy job


----------



## Dai Jones

what a day........I hate the dentist even more now my hot dentist now has a hot assitant it was like they knew what I was thinking every time they bent over me I stared in to their eyes and they would look away :lol: I'm sure they were teasing me :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> what a day........I hate the dentist even more now my hot dentist now has a hot assitant it was like they knew what I was thinking every time they bent over me I stared in to their eyes and they would look away :lol: I'm sure they were teasing me :laugh:


perv :lol:

My dentist is hot too.... but she very expensive, so I try not to visit her to much


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Patsy

View at the bottom of the lane where i live, beats living in Cardiff!


----------



## Patsy

More pics, not bad having a beach a few mins walk away, dog loves it, take her there everyday and its so quiet


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Went to my sponsors new shop today and they had Mark Felix as a guest......he's huge!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 117598


No way :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Went to my sponsors new shop today and they had Mark Felix as a guest......he's huge!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 117598


Bloody hell his thumb is as long as your forearm !!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Bloody hell his thumb is as long as your forearm !!!!!


He was bloomin massive, made me feel even smaller than I actually am!


----------



## Patsy

Morning all happy monday lol, i havent long woken, drove to Cork yesterday and it took 5 Fcuking hours to get home ffs lol, anyway...

We have a new potential female Team Taffy recruit to replenish our dwindling army of female members (fans) so @[email protected] what do you think? You in or not? :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Morning all happy monday lol, i havent long woken, drove to Cork yesterday and it took 5 Fcuking hours to get home ffs lol, anyway...
> 
> We have a new potential female Team Taffy recruit to replenish our dwindling army of female members (fans) so @[email protected] what do you think? You in or not? :whistling:


Haha I'm honoured but I'm not Welsh. I do have Welsh friends though and like a good cwtch


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Haha I'm honoured but I'm not Welsh. I do have Welsh friends though and like a good cwtch


I always find it funny when a english person say's cwych, anyway me and Jo have already met in my epic thread :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> I always find it funny when a english person say's cwych, anyway me and Jo have already met in my epic thread :laugh:


Lol I can't say it properly apparently. I love your pictures thread, good work! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Haha I'm honoured but I'm not Welsh. I do have Welsh friends though and like a good cwtch


You dont have to be Welsh Jo. Our mascots from over the boarder and Dai's from Narnia lol

Besides your now my "friend" so ive vetted your application that you emailed me last night now all you have to do is change your signature to #teamtaffy and tag every post you make to #ilovepatsy and your in


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Lol I can't say it properly apparently. I love your pictures thread, good work! :thumb:


don't worry I can't spell it looking back at my reply :laugh:, yeh i have alot of time on my hands


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> You dont have to be Welsh Jo. Our mascots from over the boarder and Dai's from Narnia lol
> 
> Besides your now my "friend" so ive vetted your application that you emailed me last night now all you have to do is change your signature to #teamtaffy and tag every post you make to #ilovepatsy and your in


Narnia ffs :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> You dont have to be Welsh Jo. Our mascots from over the boarder and Dai's from Narnia lol
> 
> Besides your now my "friend" so ive vetted your application that you emailed me last night now all you have to do is change your signature to #teamtaffy and tag every post you make to #ilovepatsy and your in


Cool, I hope the pictures were ok? 

Sadly I can't do the signature because I'm a lowly silver member but I could put it under my name?

#ilovepatsy :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Cool, I hope the pictures were ok?
> 
> Sadly I can't do the signature because I'm a lowly silver member but I could put it under my name?
> 
> #ilovepatsy :thumb:


Pictures were fine thanks :whistling:

Well welcome to team taffy, dont worry your post count will be up soon and you will be able to add a sig and then your initiation will be finalised but i cant tell you what it is yet as its a secret society bound by rules lol


----------



## Patsy

Btw everyone our TT thread has entered into the UKM top ten thread hall of fame!


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Btw everyone our TT thread has entered into the UKM top ten thread hall of fame!


O yeh....does that mean we talk too much sh!t


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Pictures were fine thanks :whistling:
> 
> Well welcome to team taffy, dont worry your post count will be up soon and you will be able to add a sig and then your initiation will be finalised but i cant tell you what it is yet as its a secret society bound by rules lol


Initiation? Should I be afraid? :scared:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Initiation? Should I be afraid? :scared:


Nah you will be fine, afterwards you get to "cwtch" the boys :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> O yeh....does that mean we talk too much sh!t


And probably the most sense here mate lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> And probably the most sense here mate lol


 :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Nah you will be fine, afterwards you get to "cwtch" the boys :whistling:


Exactly how many boys are we talking here?


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Exactly how many boys are we talking here?


Well thats entirely upto you Jo but im first! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well thats entirely upto you Jo but im first! :lol:


Of course :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Of course :lol:


#istilllovepatsy pmsl!! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> #istilllovepatsy pmsl!! :lol:


Lol! Hope cwtch means what I think it means :innocent:


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the madhouse Jo !

And cwtch means sodomy I think.


----------



## [email protected]

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Welcome to the madhouse Jo !
> 
> And cwtch means sodomy I think.


Thank you 

Yes that's what I thought


----------



## Guest

[email protected] said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yes that's what I thought


You can check with @Patsy he's been sodomised by more of us than I can keep count of.


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You can check with @Patsy he's been sodomised by more of us than I can keep count of.


Yep i loves a good cwtching aye :lol:


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Yep i loves a good cwtching aye :lol:


That's it, I meant cwtched !  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

:cursing: :lol:

Have a good one all!


----------



## [email protected]

Morning Team Taffy 

Have a fab Tuesday!

#istilllovepatsy


----------



## Patsy

Morning all


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Morning all


whats happening in ireland today then mate


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> whats happening in ireland today then mate


Well apparently i have woke up on the wrong side of the bed lol

Not much Dai. Weathers ok, prob will just go down the beach with the dog and wait for the mrs to get home so i can get me some naughty time in


----------



## Jay.32

Morning guys... sorry im not contributing in here much lately... but I think you all understand why.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Well apparently i have woke up on the wrong side of the bed lol
> 
> Not much Dai. Weathers ok, prob will just go down the beach with the dog and wait for the mrs to get home so i can get me some naughty time in


do you do any work now mate


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning guys... sorry im not contributing in here much lately... but I think you all understand why.. :thumbup1:


no not really


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> no not really


suck it dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> suck it dai


:laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> do you do any work now mate


Yes i fcuk my mrs daily :tongue:

On a serious note, im training to be a network engineer mate, we are gonna assess the situation in a year and decide if we're moving back to Wales. Thing is mate, i actualy like it here, its nice and quiet, we are moving to a bigger house in 2 weeks and its literally a mins walk to the beach. Cardiff was too fast paced for me mate plus i couldnt "behave" myself lol so i think i may stay put tbh and maybe raise kids out here if it ever happens


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Yes i fcuk my mrs daily :tongue:
> 
> On a serious note, im training to be a network engineer mate, we are gonna assess the situation in a year and decide if we're moving back to Wales. Thing is mate, i actualy like it here, its nice and quiet, we are moving to a bigger house in 2 weeks and its literally a mins walk to the beach. Cardiff was too fast paced for me mate plus i couldnt "behave" myself lol so i think i may stay put tbh and maybe raise kids out here if it ever happens


thats interesting mate i was hoping to get a junior help desk position so I could get experience to look into system/network engineer roles but thats gone t!ts up


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> thats interesting mate i was hoping to get a junior help desk position so I could get experience to look into system/network engineer roles but thats gone t!ts up


Im doing it the self study route mate and then im gonna approach companies with my cv when i got my cisco ccna papers, would love a helpdesk job whilst i am training but work out here is pretty limited mate unless im willing to move to Dublin and thats never gonna happen as i hate cities

This line of work is always gonna be needed mate so if your interested in it go for! it


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Im doing it the self study route mate and then im gonna approach companies with my cv when i got my cisco ccna papers, would love a helpdesk job whilst i am training but work out here is pretty limited mate unless im willing to move to Dublin and thats never gonna happen as i hate cities
> 
> This line of work is always gonna be needed mate so if your interested in it go for! it


thats the problem everyone knows this and jobs are going really quick


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> thats the problem everyone knows this and jobs are going really quick


I worked self employed construction most my life, like Jay will tell you its hell, i dont mind how long it takes me to get into this as i refuse to go back to building


----------



## Keeks

I think I actually want to cry, all my workmates are talking a lot about food today :cursing: Well, either cry, or throw my blooming brocolli across the room! :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I think I actually want to cry, all my workmates are talking a lot about food today :cursing: Well, either cry, or throw my blooming brocolli across the room! :crying:


Arrrr.....wana cwtch?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Arrrr.....wana cwtch?


Yes please. :crying: And some cheesy beans on toast. And a cheese and onion sandwich. And some biscuits.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yes please. :crying: And some cheesy beans on toast. And a cheese and onion sandwich. And some biscuits.


we'll stick to the cwtch for now yeh


----------



## Guest

@Patsy dude if you want my honest opinion, i'd stay exactly where you are. It looks heavenly tbh, i'd never wanna live somewhere crowded after living there. But I know the need for work is gonna be tough. But fingers crossed something comes up right there for ya. The other thing is you mention kids one day , what a perfect place to bring them up.  Much better than a metropolis enviroment.


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> @Patsy dude if you want my honest opinion,* i'd stay exactly where you are. It looks heavenly *tbh, i'd never wanna live somewhere crowded after living there. But I know the need for work is gonna be tough. But fingers crossed something comes up right there for ya. The other thing is you mention kids one day , what a perfect place to bring them up.  Much better than a metropolis enviroment.


It is mate and tbh it never was about the money in Wales, i earnt very good money but was so unhappy with the lifestyle and the company i kept too.

Out here is so peaceful and relaxed i actualy moved my mum out here permanently with us, as far as work well im not to worried right now as i have savings and the mrs is an accountant so earns a decent salary.

Good things come to those who wait but its about being happy along the way


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I think I actually want to cry, all my workmates are talking a lot about food today :cursing: Well, either cry, or throw my blooming brocolli across the room! :crying:


me 2... im in second day of depleting.... fckin starving :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> me 2... im in second day of depleting.... fckin starving :cursing:


Arrr....you wana cwtch to? :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I feel a red cross parcel is in order with emergency carbs for Keeks n Jay ! ! !

Make them both happy again !


----------



## Jay.32

jaffa cakes.... that is all:drool:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> we'll stick to the cwtch for now yeh


:sad: Cwtch and crisps?!?!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I feel a red cross parcel is in order with emergency carbs for Keeks n Jay ! ! !
> 
> Make them both happy again !





Jay.32 said:


> jaffa cakes.... that is all:drool:


Yes yes yes, emergency red cross food parcel needed and I'll definatley share with Jay if all he wants is Jaffa cakes, and I'll have the rest......will be back in a few days when Ive complied my list! :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :sad: Cwtch and crisps?!?!


Fookin awesome!!


----------



## Guest

Cardiff City are in the Premiership !


----------



## Outoftoon

Well done Cardiff!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Fookin awesome!!


SCAMPI FRIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

:lol:

Have a good day all!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> SCAMPI FRIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


 :drool: ....once again good call :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :drool: ....once again good call :thumb:


Or Pringles, or Doritos, or HULA HOOPS, MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! :drool: Or all four!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Or Pringles, or Doritos, or HULA HOOPS, MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! :drool: Or all four!


holly sh!t yeeeeehhhh:thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Cardiff City has gone up i see, good news. My cousin actually used to play for Charlton and for Wales

So how is my fellow TT crew? its pishing down here in the emerald state.. again lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Cardiff City has gone up i see, good news. My cousin actually used to play for Charlton and for Wales
> 
> So how is my fellow TT crew? its pishing down here in the emerald state.. again lol


been sunny for the last few days really nice but like every fckin year I get my motorbike on the road for the summer and it p!sses down:cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Or Pringles, or Doritos, or HULA HOOPS, MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! :drool: Or all four!


will you and Dai shut up about food :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> will you and Dai shut up about food :cursing:


whats wrong with you


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> Cardiff City has gone up i see, good news. My cousin actually used to play for Charlton and for Wales
> 
> So how is my fellow TT crew? its pishing down here in the emerald state.. again lol


im glad cardiff are in the prem, great news.got my bp moniter fitted this morn so stuck at home for 24h,readings are

coming in lowish so far....


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> whats wrong with you


mmmmmmmm let me think :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> mmmmmmmm let me think :confused1:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> im glad cardiff are in the prem, great news.got my bp moniter fitted this morn so stuck at home for 24h,readings are
> 
> coming in lowish so far....


whats with the bp moniter?


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> im glad cardiff are in the prem, great news.got my bp moniter fitted this morn so stuck at home for 24h,readings are
> 
> coming in lowish so far....


Dr was gonna fit me with one before i moved mate, morning readings are always low, mid afternoon get higher. I always found mate when i ate a bar of chocolate or something sweet my bp would go right up within an hour, my heart would pound! could that be a insulin spike through my blood sugars?


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> whats with the bp moniter?


its going now!! 133-94 bit higher than the last one lol...i had high bp for a while so getting it checked out,

im on a low test dose atm,but its come down alot in the last couple 111-85 lowest. of weeks,its the gear tbh,if i can get some

bp meds out of it il use them on next cycle.. @Patsy im the same carbs up my heart rate cronic lol.


----------



## The L Man

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Cardiff City are in the Premiership !


Shame you're in the wrong colour though.

I'm a Bristol City fan. Less happy as you can imagine...


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> its going now!! 133-94 bit higher than the last one lol...i had high bp for a while so getting it checked out,
> 
> im on a low test dose atm,but its come down alot in the last couple 111-85 lowest. of weeks,its the gear tbh,if i can get some
> 
> bp meds out of it il use them on next cycle.. @Patsy im the same carbs up my heart rate cronic lol.


Its deff the gear tbh mate, i used to eat a mars bar and even my mrs could feel my heart rate spiking, in bed was the worst as i could hear it ticking away! Tren = never again lol!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> will you and Dai shut up about food :cursing:


Come and sit in my office for 5 minutes and you will want to shoot yourself, seriously, I do!!

All day they have talked about food, come and shoot me now!!! I want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Come and sit in my office for 5 minutes and you will want to shoot yourself, seriously, I do!!
> 
> All day they have talked about food, come and shoot me now!!! I want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying:


Yeah but I bet they are all fat heffers ! Find yourself a mirror and bask


----------



## Keeks

@Dai Jones......Your avi mg:


----------



## Patsy

lol @ Dai's avi :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah but I bet they are all fat heffers ! Find yourself a mirror and bask


I looked in the mirror this morning and it was scary, I now look like death, sunken face with bags under my eyes, a true delight!! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> @Dai Jones......Your avi mg:


right back at ya:tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> lol @ Dai's avi :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

omg im putting a contract out on Dais head.... :gun_bandana:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> omg im putting a contract out on Dais head.... :gun_bandana:


Do it, do it, do it!!!!! And I'll bombard his journal with bum bag pics!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> omg im putting a contract out on Dais head.... :gun_bandana:





Keeks said:


> Do it, do it, do it!!!!! And I'll bombard his journal with bum bag pics!


a come on....I only eat half


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Do it, do it, do it!!!!! And I'll bombard his journal with bum bag pics!


say it properly "[email protected] bag"


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> a come on....I only eat half


Your not showing support to your fellow Team Taffy members you great big meany! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Your not showing support to your fellow Team Taffy members you great big meany! :tongue:


my bad  ....you can get ya own back come July


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> my bad  ....you can get ya own back come July


You competing too ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You competing too ?


I'm going try and get in condition for one but with whats been happening in my life I'm not were I wanted to be so I think I have to much to do but anyway I am going to do 9 weeks prep come July for a local show called the North Wales Open


----------



## Guest

lol I can invisage some naughty AVI's from 2 TT members during that prep period then ! LOL


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol I can invisage some naughty AVI's from 2 TT members during that prep period then ! LOL


knock ya self out


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> knock ya self out


lol, won't be me ! I'm far too nice to do something like that :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol, won't be me ! I'm far too nice to do something like that :whistling:


:laugh:


----------



## Guest

@Patsy I forgot to ask m8, how did the ghost hunt go the other day ?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I'm going try and get in condition for one but with whats been happening in my life I'm not were I wanted to be so I think I have to much to do but anyway I am going to do 9 weeks prep come July for a local show called the North Wales Open


Oh yay!!!!! I'll have another Team Taffy prep buddy for my next prep, and we can help each other through it! Its fun, I promise! 

And I might even come and do your show if its open to all competitors, make it a real Team Taffy event!

It'll be a good learning curve for you too, learn what works for you best when prepping as there is so much to learn, what works for one might not work for someone else. Exciting!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

evening tt crew... Ive had 2 glasses of red... and I feel smashed.. cant handle my drink after this prep..

Hey keeks did I tell you how good your looking?


----------



## Jay.32

oops I better go bed soon


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> evening tt crew... Ive had 2 glasses of red... and I feel smashed.. cant handle my drink after this prep..
> 
> Hey keeks did I tell you how good your looking?


 mg: Drinking......on a school night, when in prep?! You bad boy! :nono:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> oops I better go bed soon


Yes I think you better had......sweet dreams. xxx


----------



## Jay.32

this is my cheat night... but Im not having a cheat.. I had 2 glasses of red instead..

that last bit rymed .... Im a poet and I didnt know it....

ok ok im off to bed lol

xx


----------



## Guest

I'm sat here wondering why is it the true geniuses die so young. (Watching stuff about Freddy Mercury)


----------



## Keeks

And Im sat here thinking about donuts!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh yay!!!!! I'll have another Team Taffy prep buddy for my next prep, and we can help each other through it! Its fun, I promise!
> 
> And I might even come and do your show if its open to all competitors, make it a real Team Taffy event!
> 
> It'll be a good learning curve for you too, learn what works for you best when prepping as there is so much to learn, what works for one might not work for someone else. Exciting!!!! :bounce:


Interesting times ahead then , will try and get some more info on the show as said before its nothing major so should be open to anyone


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Interesting times ahead then , will try and get some more on the show as said before its nothing major so should be open to anyone


Yay! We can be miserable and fantasize about food together! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> And Im sat here thinking about donuts!


Stop it , think trophies protein and weights


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Stop it , think trophies protein and weights


There was a Greggs advert on the tv showing donuts, I nearly licked the tv! :sad:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> There was a Greggs advert on the tv showing donuts, I nearly licked the tv! :sad:


Now that made me lol


----------



## Outoftoon

Patsy said:


> Cardiff City has gone up i see, good news. My cousin actually used to play for Charlton and for Wales


Would that be Mark Aizlewood?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Now that made me lol


 :lol: Wait until July.....you'll then know the feeling! You'll then also know the feeling of :cursing: and wanting to kick and punch someone who has a food based avi! :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: and wanting to kick and punch someone who has a food based avi! :tongue: :lol:


really that bad


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> really that bad


July....you'll know the feeling! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> July....you'll know the feeling! :tongue:


better change my avi then


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> @Patsy I forgot to ask m8, how did the ghost hunt go the other day ?


It got cancelled mate and rescuduled, the owner of the castle had other commitments so its in May now fella

Will post an update though when we go

I went to spike island prison in Cork last week end, was like a mini Alcatraz, had to take a boat to get there!


----------



## Patsy

Outoftoon said:


> Would that be Mark Aizlewood?


Grant Basey mate


----------



## dipdabs

Hello TT how are u all!!? Sounds pretty chirpy in here today! Jay certainly had enough to drink last night i see... Lol. Im chilling on the sofa. Meant to b at work but my car has broken on me for the millionth time so thought it would be best to finally try get it fixed!


----------



## Keeks

@Dai Jones..............CHANGE YOUR AVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Tonight your journal will be under attack from many many bum bag pics!


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Hello TT how are u all!!? Sounds pretty chirpy in here today! Jay certainly had enough to drink last night i see... Lol. Im chilling on the sofa. Meant to b at work but my car has broken on me for the millionth time so thought it would be best to finally try get it fixed!


hows the new job? hope it got better


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> @Dai Jones..............CHANGE YOUR AVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tonight your journal will be under attack from many many bum bag pics!


what??....I did change it, look it say's fat free


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> what??....I did change it, look it say's fat free


Do you just want to make me cry Dai?! :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Do you just want to make me cry Dai?! :crying:


don't give me that, OK OK I've changed so I'm not beheaded


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> It got cancelled mate and rescuduled, the owner of the castle had other commitments so its in May now fella
> 
> Will post an update though when we go
> 
> I went to spike island prison in Cork last week end, was like a mini Alcatraz, had to take a boat to get there!


Did you do any ghost stuff while you were there ? Sounds cool as fk tbh 

If you ever do any ghost EVP stuff , and need the audio analysed, let me know, I got professional audio equipment here m8


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Did you do any ghost stuff while you were there ? Sounds cool as fk tbh
> 
> If you ever do any ghost EVP stuff , and need the audio analysed, let me know, I got professional audio equipment here m8


No mate it was a day tour, we found it by chance so jumped on the boat while we were in Cork, i took the puppy too, people where taking more pics of her than the prison lol

The people who we go with on the ghost hunts with are the actual Ghost Hunt Ireland crew, they are off tv. They been all over the world, Look up Loftus Hall and Leap Castle. We were down Wicklow Jail last month mate and i tell you what its a freaky scary place considering its history its no surprise thee has been so many reports of strange stuff happening.


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> No mate it was a day tour, we found it by chance so jumped on the boat while we were in Cork, i took the puppy too, people where taking more pics of her than the prison lol
> 
> The people who we go with on the ghost hunts with are the actual Ghost Hunt Ireland crew, they are off tv. They been all over the world, Look up Loftus Hall and Leap Castle. We were down Wicklow Jail last month mate and i tell you what its a freaky scary place considering its history its no surprise thee has been so many reports of strange stuff happening.


I will man, I love all this ghost stuff tbh. If you guys ever come over here n wanna do Margam house , let me know  That place is muffed up too. lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> No mate it was a day tour, we found it by chance so jumped on the boat while we were in Cork, i took the puppy too, people where taking more pics of her than the prison lol
> 
> The people who we go with on the ghost hunts with are the actual Ghost Hunt Ireland crew, they are off tv. They been all over the world, Look up Loftus Hall and Leap Castle. We were down Wicklow Jail last month mate and i tell you what its a freaky scary place considering its history its no surprise thee has been so many reports of strange stuff happening.


hand on heart ever since I saw a ghost in our house I'm well in to his sh!t


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> hand on heart ever since I saw a ghost in our house I'm well in to his sh!t


Talk to it  Or at least try. Use a voice recorder, like the one you'd find on a mobile.


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Talk to it  Or at least try. Use a voice recorder, like the one you'd find on a mobile.


I sh!t you not I was asleep and the the bloody thing was above us and I tried to punch it


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> I sh!t you not I was asleep and the the bloody thing was above us and I tried to punch it


What was it ? Woman ? Man ? Any history on the house ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What was it ? Woman ? Man ? Any history on the house ?


thats the thing no history or deaths in the house, we recon its a man as my boy did talk to it and I did laugh at it once when I went down to the kitchen for milk when my boy was a baby and the second I opened the fridge door it was right next to me so heart stopped dead and burst out laughing


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> thats the thing no history or deaths in the house, we recon its a man as my boy did talk to it and I did laugh at it once when I went down to the kitchen for milk when my boy was a baby and the second I opened the fridge door it was right next to me so heart stopped dead and burst out laughing


I'd try talking to it, if it's been seen a few times, it's obviously hanging around there for some reason, so i'd do an EVP session n see if anything comes through


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'd try talking to it, if it's been seen a few times, it's obviously hanging around there for some reason, so i'd do an EVP session n see if anything comes through


well I'll get the mother inlaw to do it as we swapped houses a few weeks back, but I tell you a few more things it walked perfectly round the bed and I think I walked through it once!!


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> well I'll get the mother inlaw to do it as we swapped houses a few weeks back, but I tell you a few more things it walked perfectly round the bed and I think I walked through it once!!


Apparantly if you do that you get a mega cold feeling, or if it's near you , you'll feel it as it goes really cold in a certain area. I think I got a spirit here tbh, often think about trying to talk to it, but does get a bit freaky, when it's in your fking bedroom ! lol

On a side note, i'm covered in Quark, missed my mouth n dropped it all down my front.


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Apparantly if you do that you get a mega cold feeling, or if it's near you , you'll feel it as it goes really cold in a certain area. I think I got a spirit here tbh, often think about trying to talk to it, but does get a bit freaky, when it's in your fking bedroom ! lol
> 
> On a side note, i'm covered in Quark, missed my mouth n dropped it all down my front.


not sure about the going cold bit but the time I recon i walked throught it it was like a blinding light for split second felt really wired I just put it down to being up in the early hours seeing to my boy and being half asleep


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> On a side note, i'm covered in Quark, *missed my mouth n dropped it all down my front*.


Dont lie you was sucking a ghost off wasnt you mate! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Dai's ghost "friend" :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Dai's ghost "friend" :lol:
> 
> View attachment 118236


 :thumb: ....that would be a bonus


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Dai's ghost "friend" :lol:
> 
> View attachment 118236


how good would this be!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> how good would this be!


as long as its not a angry ghost, wouldn't want to wake the mrs up


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Apparantly if you do that you get a mega cold feeling, or if it's near you , you'll feel it as it goes really cold in a certain area. I think I got a spirit here tbh, often think about trying to talk to it, but does get a bit freaky, when it's in your fking bedroom ! lol
> 
> On a side note, *i'm covered in Quark*, missed my mouth n dropped it all down my front.


Im on my way! :lol:

Also, how weird as my workmates have been talking ghosts today, and as Im a proper scaredy cat, I legged it to the bank, I dont do ghosts!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Im on my way! :lol:
> 
> Also, how weird as my workmates have been talking ghosts today, and as Im a proper scaredy cat, I legged it to the bank, I dont do ghosts!


Well I had been listening out for the distance footsteps of either you or Jay ! lol

Ghosts are cool it's demons you wanna watch out for


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> hows the new job? hope it got better


Its a lot better than it was. Got use to it now and there was a vacancy on the best team to be on, got told to apply and got it. Was pretty chuffed as a lot of people applied who had been there years. Only problem now is my target has doubled, a lot more pressure is on and i miss my old team but there is more earning potential where i am. Not that ive sold a thing for 2 days, having a bad week lol. Been seeing a guy from there for about 6 weeks, hes nice. Most normal guy ive met in a long time but then again he aint a bodybuilder lol....he just trains arms.... Hahaha serious! Well he did before he met me but he wont train his legs. Gives it the old 'but i play football' lolllll


----------



## Dai Jones

dipdabs said:


> Its a lot better than it was. Got use to it now and there was a vacancy on the best team to be on, got told to apply and got it. Was pretty chuffed as a lot of people applied who had been there years. Only problem now is my target has doubled, a lot more pressure is on and i miss my old team but there is more earning potential where i am. Not that ive sold a thing for 2 days, having a bad week lol. Been seeing a guy from there for about 6 weeks, hes nice. Most normal guy ive met in a long time but then again he aint a bodybuilder lol....he just trains arms.... Hahaha serious! Well he did before he met me but he wont train his legs. Gives it the old 'but i play football' lolllll


Everything does sound better but come on he just trains arms !! ?


----------



## Jay.32

evening all...


----------



## Patsy

Just go back from the beach with the dog. Now to my knowledge at the end of every rainbow theres a female leprechaun with her fanny out? Maybe ive been lied to but either way im getting some tonight x :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Everything does sound better but come on he just trains arms !! ?


Ive literally ten mins ago text him and persuaded him to at least do squats and deadlifts lol.


----------



## Patsy

dipdabs said:


> Ive literally ten mins ago text him and persuaded him to at least do squats and deadlifts lol.


Yeah he wouldnt want his mrs having bigger quads than him :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Gonna start building me a mini home gym out my back in 2 weeks when i move, looking on getting a utility bench, narrowed it down to these 2, which one do you all think? I like the red one


----------



## dipdabs

Patsy said:


> Yeah he wouldnt want his mrs having bigger quads than him :lol:


Prob already do lolll


----------



## dipdabs

Yep red one pat def


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> evening all...


How are u jay?


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Gonna start building me a mini home gym out my back in 2 weeks when i move, looking on getting a utility bench, narrowed it down to these 2, which one do you all think? I like the red one
> 
> View attachment 118276
> 
> 
> View attachment 118277


Grey one, those rachet ones are wobbly as all hell.


----------



## Keeks

Nearly weekend!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Nearly weekend!!!!!!! :bounce:


Hiya Keeks, hows things?


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Hiya Keeks, hows things?


Alrite Pasty!  I feel like absolute pants tbh, preps at that awful horrible stage where I feel like death and Dai has had bad bad avi's this week, the meany. :lol: But things are coming together and am starting to look like Im near to getting on stage, woo hoo! Cant wait to get my super fab biknis now and step on stage! 

Hows you?


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Alrite Pasty!  I feel like absolute pants tbh, preps at that awful horrible stage where I feel like death and Dai has had bad bad avi's this week, the meany. :lol: But things are coming together and am starting to look like Im near to getting on stage, woo hoo! Cant wait to get my super fab biknis now and step on stage!
> 
> Hows you?


Aww well its all for a beter cause..Abs lol! the things we do to ourselves hey! chin up though your not far off now

Im good thanks, moving next week so that will take up some energy lol, gonna be doing a sust and var cycle when im settled in my new house as im bored of being natty lol!

Oh and im building myself a gym


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Aww well its all for a beter cause..Abs lol! the things we do to ourselves hey! chin up though your not far off now
> 
> Im good thanks, moving next week so that will take up some energy lol, gonna be doing a sust and var cycle when im settled in my new house as im bored of being natty lol!
> 
> Oh and im building myself a gym


Exactly, the things we do! But not long now, and Im putting together my post comp pig out list, and its lonnnnggggggggggg!! 

Yay, all sounds good in Pasty land. Hope the move goes ok and the cycle, enjoy!!! And your gym, will be ace having that at home.


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Exactly, the things we do! But not long now, and Im putting together my post comp pig out list, and its lonnnnggggggggggg!!
> 
> Yay, all sounds good in Pasty land. Hope the move goes ok and the cycle, enjoy!!! And your gym, will be ace having that at home.


Mmm i love post diet pig outs, nothing beat them!

Yeah ive always wanted one and tbh the gyms here are not as good as what im used to and waaay over priced, im prob never gonna moved back to the uk now as i will admit... im happy, gotta lovely mrs and a nice home so whats the point? but you all know me and i need a decent place to lift so no place like home hey!

Gonna take the puppy to the beach in a bit and get my cardio in


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Mmm i love post diet pig outs, nothing beat them!
> 
> Yeah ive always wanted one and tbh the gyms here are not as good as what im used to and waaay over priced, im prob never gonna moved back to the uk now as i will admit... im happy, gotta lovely mrs and a nice home so whats the point? but you all know me and i need a decent place to lift so no place like home hey!
> 
> Gonna take the puppy to the beach in a bit and get my cardio in


Theres so much food I want, but cant pig out too much as Im going on hoilday early June so still need to be in bikini shape!

Ahh thats ace, glad you're a happy bunny out there, and like you said, if you're happy, no need to move back. From the pics, its looks amazing.

Enjoy your walk!


----------



## dipdabs

Just seen this on facebook... Bare in mind this guy has never seen a dumbbell in his life haha


----------



## Keeks

Happy Saturday all.......have a good one!  xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning jabronies...have a good w.e


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> morning jabronies...have a good w.e


Morning Jan.....whats a jabronie?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Morning Jan.....whats a jabronie?


lol its what 'the rock' used to call every1



& MORNING!!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> lol its what 'the rock' used to call every1
> 
> View attachment 118401
> 
> 
> & MORNING!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Morning Jabroni!


----------



## Guest

I need to smash concrete !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I need to smash concrete !


 :confused1: Why?


----------



## Keeks

Also, feel like I need to mention my home team vs Cardiff and its a draw woo hoo!!!! Not that Im really into footy but I am your mascot so its good that it was a draw! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :confused1: Why?


lol need to repair a step in the garden so need to smash up all the old stuff so I can lay the new stuff. All done now 

Theraputic waving a 10lb lumphammer around


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol need to repair a step in the garden so need to smash up all the old stuff so I can lay the new stuff. All done now
> 
> Theraputic waving a 10lb lumphammer around


Lol, I bet it was! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol, I bet it was! :lol:


What wasnt so nice was lugging all the kit around after doing deads yesterday ! lol My back did not thank me for it.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What wasnt so nice was lugging all the kit around after doing deads yesterday ! lol My back did not thank me for it.


Ouch, but an extra work out so all good!


----------



## [email protected]

Happy Monday Team Taffy


----------



## Dai Jones

I hate the Monday feeling


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> I hate the Monday feeling


Me too but it's ok because when I become Mistress of the Universe I'll ban Mondays :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Me too but it's ok because when I become Mistress of the Universe I'll ban Mondays :thumb:


Become?...so whats involved to be come mistress of the universe?


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> Become?...so whats involved to be come mistress of the universe?


I'm not quite sure yet, I need to do some more research but I'm pretty sure it has something to do with being really awesome :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> I'm not quite sure yet, I need to do some more research but I'm pretty sure it has something to do with being really awesome :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

watch the news this morning and the DNP story came on and as they do they talk BS about it but damn did I get a lecture off the mrs going on about hope you haven't tryed it and don't you dare think about trying stuff like this....if she only knew


----------



## Jay.32

Hello guys... hows Team Taffy?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Hello guys... hows Team Taffy?


well i'm here and all good till i priced up my next cyclemg:


----------



## Jay.32

what you planning mate?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> what you planning mate?


var, test, tren, mast (WC TNTmast 400) low dosage and maybe clen in there if i can afford


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> var, test, tren, mast (WC TNTmast 400) low dosage and maybe clen in there if i can afford


nice.. after this comp... Im having long break!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> nice.. after this comp... Im having long break!!!!


I bet!!


----------



## Jay.32

My body needs a detox mate...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> My body needs a detox mate...


the things we do yeh


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well you'll have to add a few extra quid to the above for clen storage, as below......
> 
> View attachment 118882
> 
> 
> This is for the Pringle avi!! :tongue:


thats a survival kit, I can cope with that :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

@mal

How did your 24 hour bp readings go after mate? just curious


----------



## mal

average was 130-80 odd,, chatted with the guy up there and said overall its normal,pain in the bum

wearing it though,im still on a low dose test and caffiene/eph etc so could get lower readings

i think....feel better now,might just cruise for a few months lol.

the moniter shows the first 5 or so readings then turns off,dont think il bother making a doctors visit

tbh...but il call in another clinic from time to time to get it checked.


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> average was 130-80 odd,, chatted with the guy up there and said overall its normal,pain in the bum
> 
> wearing it though,im still on a low dose test and caffiene/eph etc so could get lower readings
> 
> i think....feel better now,might just cruise for a few months lol.
> 
> the moniter shows the first 5 or so readings then turns off,dont think il bother making a doctors visit
> 
> tbh...but il call in another clinic from time to time to get it checked.


Yeah just keep an eye on it mate, 130/80 is fcuk all tbh, i think the main thing with bp is all in the mind, especially with me, constant checking it will make it go up, caffeine is a fcuker for bp too mate.

Dr said to me high bp is fine but when its high for years then its a problem, like i said to you before sugary carbs send my bp right up literaly within an hour ive had them my heart rates all over the place and if its before bed i cant sleep as its pounding against my chest!

Im going to run a var and sust for 10/12 weeks and see how i get on with short cycles as ive sat here and realised .. all my previous cycles have been 6 months plus so maybe thats the prob? see how the shorter cut cycles go


----------



## mal

yeah,i stay on to long,i think its 12 weeks but that usually means 5 months:lol: no wonder it got high,i was

suprised how quick it came down though,matter of weeks so happy with that,and want to keep it

there for a while.

i think 5-6 week blasts then low cruise is how im gonna continue,and use just test and mast.

Ive got plenty of size now tbh,so dont need all the heavy drugs now.

Hows your bp atm?


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> yeah,i stay on to long,i think its 12 weeks but that usually means 5 months:lol: no wonder it got high,i was
> 
> suprised how quick it came down though,matter of weeks so happy with that,and want to keep it
> 
> there for a while.
> 
> i think 5-6 week blasts then low cruise is how im gonna continue,and use just test and mast.
> 
> Ive got plenty of size now tbh,so dont need all the heavy drugs now.
> 
> Hows your bp atm?


u gonna be competing again anytime soon malman?


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> u gonna be competing again anytime soon malman?


yes hopefuly,but dont know where or what class yet,maybe port talbot next year or barry following

may..see how it goes..


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> My body needs a detox mate...


not long now,il be be there in the day to give you some support..


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> not long now,il be be there in the day to give you some support..


cheers mal... make sure you say hello


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> cheers mal... make sure you say hello


i will,its a great venue and show ,you'l love it...


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> i will,its a great venue and show ,you'l love it...


Ive been a spectator a couple of times..

Getting on stage.......................... im bricking it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> yes hopefuly,but dont know where or what class yet,maybe port talbot next year or barry following
> 
> may..see how it goes..


good stuff! i said i never would as am just doing this as a hobby tbh..but Jays put me in the mood lol. there's a local show here that just started & there gonna drag it out each year now so that would be the first stop.

will be a good 2-3year before i step out tbh as i just wont do it if i dont think i have a chance of winning. if this year goes as good as last (growing wise) then i shouldnt be far off for a first timers i recon! we'll see


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> yeah,i stay on to long,i think its 12 weeks but that usually means 5 months:lol: no wonder it got high,i was
> 
> suprised how quick it came down though,matter of weeks so happy with that,and want to keep it
> 
> there for a while.
> 
> i think 5-6 week blasts then low cruise is how im gonna continue,and use just test and mast.
> 
> Ive got plenty of size now tbh,so dont need all the heavy drugs now.
> 
> Hows your bp atm?


Mines gone back down to normal now mate, palpitations have gone too. My last cycle was too heavy, sust/tren/deca/var for 5 months plus i was out every weekend doing stuff i shouldnt have been

Im just gonna run a summer cut now to get some bf off me, im gonna realy clean up my diet as i dont drink anymore now


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been a spectator a couple of times..
> 
> Getting on stage.......................... im bricking it lol


Makesure you get a semi mate when you got those tight thongs on, will be epic! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Makesure you get a semi mate when you got those tight thongs on, will be epic! :lol:


thats it Pat.... make me feel more paranoid.... :cursing:

nothing a sock wont sort out


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> thats it Pat.... make me feel more paranoid.... :cursing:
> 
> nothing a sock wont sort out


Just wrap an elastic band around it mate, all will be fine lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Just wrap an elastic band around it mate, all will be fine lol :thumbup1:


mmmm never thought of that


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been a spectator a couple of times..
> 
> Getting on stage.......................... *im bricking it *lol


you'll be fine mate! if u had to dance about like some do then id be bricking it lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll be fine mate! if u had to dance about like some do then id be bricking it lol


Jan, I will fcking fall over on the way out mate.. when im nervous I turn into a clumsy cnut


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Jan, I will fcking fall over on the way out mate.. when im nervous I turn into a clumsy cnut


pmsl i get like that too mate...like you forget how to walk properly & end up far too aware of what ur legs are doing, end up walking like a spastic lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl i get like that too mate...like you forget how to walk properly & end up far too aware of what ur legs are doing, end up walking like a spastic lol


exactly like that... just go stiff


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> exactly like that... just go stiff


ffs dont go stiff on stage :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Pmsl Jay onstge doing the robot like a penguin...fcuk this i might catch a flight over for the day! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Pmsl Jay onstge doing the robot like a penguin...fcuk this i might catch a flight over for the day! :lol:


lmao!! quality


----------



## Jay.32

Thats it.... im not doing the show :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

give me burgers and chocolate right now


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Thats it.... im not doing the show :bounce:





Jay.32 said:


> give me burgers and chocolate right now


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Try getting on stage in 5 inch high heels with the tiniest of thongs on!!!! Now thats hard! And then you get cramp in your calf! :cursing: :lol: And look like a super retard trying to hide it!

Happy Thursday afternoon all!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> *Try getting on stage in 5 inch high heels with the tiniest of thongs on*!!!! Now thats hard! And then you get cramp in your calf! :cursing: :lol: And look like a super retard trying to hide it!
> 
> Happy Thursday afternoon all!


 :drool:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Try getting on stage with a 5 inch semi with the tiniest of thongs on!!!! then it gets hard! And then it slips out! :cursing: :lol: And look like a super retard trying to hide it!
> 
> Happy Thursday afternoon all!


fixed :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> fixed :thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been a spectator a couple of times..
> 
> Getting on stage.......................... im bricking it lol


thing is backstage is a good buzz and your not alone,you can take someone with you to help

pump n oil up,then youl all be onstage together pre judging,by then all your nerves will be gone.

do a quick simple routine...gtg.



JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff! i said i never would as am just doing this as a hobby tbh..but Jays put me in the mood lol. there's a local show here that just started & there gonna drag it out each year now so that would be the first stop.
> 
> will be a good 2-3year before i step out tbh as i just wont do it if i dont think i have a chance of winning. if this year goes as good as last (growing wise) then i shouldnt be far off for a first timers i recon! we'll see


fvck yeah,good attitude that mate,i was like that tbh and paid off..to many start bs competetive journals and pull out

near the end,coz they freak out over there lack of muscle....phmg spring to mind:whistling: 



Patsy said:


> Mines gone back down to normal now mate, palpitations have gone too. My last cycle was too heavy, sust/tren/deca/var for 5 months plus i was out every weekend doing stuff i shouldnt have been
> 
> Im just gonna run a summer cut now to get some bf off me, im gonna realy clean up my diet as i dont drink anymore now


good plan,try a low dose trt mate,decent gains and maintenence..libido etc..great workouts and low to no sides...win win.


----------



## Jay.32

@mal a couple of my mates are competing, so they will be there to sort my Tan.. I was hoping @Keeks was going to put my tan on, but shes busy :crying:


----------



## mal

i used to use pro tan,prefered that stuff,three/4 coats,so just oiling up on the day,faaark the smell of tan

and th oil will stay in your head forever lol,i used some type of nut oil the last time..nice dry sheen..


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> i used to use pro tan,prefered that stuff,three/4 coats,so just oiling up on the day,faaark the smell of tan
> 
> and th oil will stay in your head forever lol,i used some type of nut oil the last time..nice dry sheen..


Im using dream tan... so just do it when I get there


----------



## mal

what music are you posing to jay.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> what music are you posing to jay.


Nelly.. Just a dream


----------



## tamara

Anybody getting rid of dumbbells in the Swansea, Neath/Port Talbot or Bridgend area? I only want 3kg and 5kg.

If you are inbox me because I might not see the response. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Nelly.. Just a dream


And there was me thinking it was gonna be Right Said Fred - I'm too Sexy !!!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> And there was me thinking it was gonna be Right Said Fred - I'm too Sexy !!!


PMSL!!!!! Now that would be a must see! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> @mal a couple of my mates are competing, so they will be there to sort my Tan.. I was hoping @Keeks was going to put my tan on, but shes busy :crying:


Im gutted about missing you on stage doing the penguin robot, and not getting to do your tan :sad: but yep, am a bit busy that weekend!


----------



## Patsy

@Keeks here's a preview of the Welsh, good line up aye! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

morning lovers


----------



## Patsy

Morning butt


----------



## Dai Jones

one week till bank holiday :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning 

Thank fwark it's Friday! It's been a loooong week!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Morning
> 
> Thank fwark it's Friday! It's been a loooong week!


yeh has for me and slow too


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> yeh has for me and slow too


Nearly there :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Im moving tomorrow so no excitement for me lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Im moving tomorrow so no excitement for me lol


where to this time?


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> where to this time?


We are moving into a bigger house closer to the beach, its on its own mate... no neighbours thank fcuk, peace and quiet and the puppy can have loads of running space


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> We are moving into a bigger house closer to the beach, its on its own mate... no neighbours thank fcuk, peace and quiet and the puppy can have loads of running space


awesome!!, so where in ireland do you live now anyway


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> We are moving into a bigger house closer to the beach, its on its own mate... no neighbours thank fcuk, peace and quiet and the puppy can have loads of running space


That sounds fab. I'd love to live by the sea


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> awesome!!, so where in ireland do you live now anyway


In Wexford mate, its lovely and quiet here, but most important of all i have the best physique in the village so im all mustard here :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> That sounds fab. I'd love to live by the sea


Yeah its lovely, beats Cardiff! i take the dog on the beach for a run everyday and get my cardio in aswell


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> In Wexford mate, its lovely and quiet here, but most important of all i have the best physique in the village so im all mustard here :lol:


 :lol: ... :thumb: ...I can see it now your strutting down the street and everyone just stopping and staring


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: ... :thumb: ...I can see it now your strutting down the street and everyone just stopping and staring


Yes mate you got it bang on... Im gonna be starting a Sust and Var cycle in 2 weeks so i will be The only Roider in the Village :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Yeah its lovely, beats Cardiff! i take the dog on the beach for a run everyday and get my cardio in aswell


Your dog is really cute. What breed is she?


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Your dog is really cute. What breed is she?


Pmsl dont you fcuking start!! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Pmsl dont you fcuking start!! :lol:


Lol are the people that stop you and ask you of the young female variety by any chance?


----------



## Patsy

@[email protected]

My 2 little'uns


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Yes mate you got it bang on... Im gonna be starting a Sust and Var cycle in 2 weeks so i will be The only Roider in the Village :lol:


 :lol: lmao, yeh remember you sayin you were going to start this fingers crosed I'll be doing my first test cycle in July


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Lol are the people that stop you and ask you of the young female variety by any chance?


Yes, yes they are


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> My 2 little'uns
> 
> View attachment 119005
> View attachment 119006


Gorgeous!


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Yes, yes they are


I thought so. It's because girls aren't very good at identifying dog breeds :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: lmao, yeh remember you sayin you were going to start this fingers crosed I'll be doing my first test cycle in July


Yeah im just gonna low dose mate and watch my bp, nothing worse than high bp as i get moddy and tired and headaches put me of training mate, 1ml of sust per week and 50mg of var pd for 12 weeks and see how it goes

I dont realy drink anymore so hopefully with a nice clean diet and plenty of cardio i can minimise it, hopefully.


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> I thought so. It's because girls aren't very good at identifying dog breeds :lol:


and there's me thinking its because im so handsome :lol:

Right TT i is off to have my haircut in town, gonna wear a nice tight tshirt as i love it when she runs her fingers through my hair :wub: :lol:

See ya all in an hour, enjoy the rest of ya morning


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> *and there's me thinking its because im so handsome * :lol:
> 
> Right TT i is off to have my haircut in town, gonna wear a nice tight tshirt as i love it when she runs her fingers through my hair :wub: :lol:
> 
> See ya all in an hour, enjoy the rest of ya morning


Nah :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Nah :tongue:


Oi im 32 and a seasoned roiderholic and ive not a wrinkle or a blemish, go look in my journal im a sexy fcuker! Id fcuk me! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

@Cheeky Monkey



:lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Oi im 32 and a seasoned roiderholic and ive not a wrinkle or a blemish, go look in my journal im a sexy fcuker! Id fcuk me! :lol:


Yeah I had a browse the other night. Not bad :whistling:


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> Oi im 32 and a seasoned roiderholic and ive not a wrinkle or a blemish, go look in my journal im a sexy fcuker! Id fcuk me! :lol:


ive just had laser surgery down the dentist,,face is all numb and cant eat for 24 hours..piszed off!!!


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> @Cheeky Monkey
> 
> View attachment 119007
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


hahaha ! Don't matter what that dog did, you'd always just go "awwwwwwww so cute" even if she ate all your chicken !


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> ive just had laser surgery down the dentist,,face is all numb and cant eat for 24 hours..piszed off!!!


On your tooth mate? im gonna be getting mine whitened soon


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I had a browse the other night. Not bad :whistling:


Well your gonna have to post some pics for us TT boys (and girls) to return the complement :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Cheeky Monkey said:


> hahaha ! Don't matter what that dog did, you'd always just go "awwwwwwww so cute" even if she ate all your chicken !


Mate she is a lil fcuker, so naughty fella you wouldnt believe it, she chewed our oak dining table chair the other week!


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> On your tooth mate? im gonna be getting mine *whitened soon*


diy kit,or dentist?

teeth,everything..its like the ultimate clean sensation,,hurt a bit though..i was a bit stressed out when i

left lol.

Took about an hour!


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> diy kit,or dentist?
> 
> teeth,everything..its like the ultimate clean sensation,,hurt a bit though..i was a bit stressed out when i
> 
> left lol.
> 
> Took about an hour!


Dentist mate but i have been looking at the diy's too

I have nice teeth but are a bit discoloured due to excessive coffee intake lol


----------



## Dai Jones

do you guys remember Friends when Ross got his teeth done :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Friday gym playlist update


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well your gonna have to post some pics for us TT boys (and girls) to return the complement :whistling:


Haha soon


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> do you guys remember Friends when Ross got his teeth done :laugh:


I love that one and the spray tan one. I can watch Friends over and over again, never gets boring


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Friday gym playlist update


I've just put Maroon 5 - One more night on mine. Love it!!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> I love that one and the spray tan one. I can watch Friends over and over again, never gets boring


haha yeh so true...defo when he say's which one are you and the guy say's "port a rican" or something like that cracks me up


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Happy Friday everyone!


You too 

Hope the weather stays nice over the weekend. I desperately need to sort my garden out. It's like a jungle!


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> You too
> 
> Hope the weather stays nice over the weekend. I desperately need to sort my lady garden out. It's like a jungle!


Fixed :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Fixed :whistling:


 :lol: My lady garden is perfectly neat and tidy thank you :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> :lol: My lady garden is perfectly neat and tidy thank you :tongue:


Pics? :innocent: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Pics? :innocent: :whistling: :lol:


I sent you one with my application :confused1: Don't tell me you've deleted it!


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> I sent you one with my application :confused1: Don't tell me you've deleted it!


Nope ofcourse not im 'still' vetting it!! :lol:


----------



## mal

morning,lets get this funky weekend started!!


----------



## Keeks

Alright Team Taffy...how goes it?!?! Hope everyones well.

I did a sneaky comp yesterday to try and steady nerves for the big show in two weeks, I get myself in a right tizz with show nerves so did a warm up show but after being ill and having an off few weeks, looked pants and came last....eeek! Was expected and to be fair, I needed to try and sort my nerves out and trial tan etc, so happy with thst side of things cos it did help settle, and now I know whats needed for the last two weeks, so last push now and chug on! 

Few pics.....


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Alright Team Taffy...how goes it?!?! Hope everyones well.
> 
> I did a sneaky comp yesterday to try and steady nerves for the big show in two weeks, I get myself in a right tizz with show nerves so did a warm up show but after being ill and having an off few weeks, looked pants and came last....eeek! Was expected and to be fair, I needed to try and sort my nerves out and trial tan etc, so happy with thst side of things cos it did help settle, and now I know whats needed for the last two weeks, so last push now and chug on!
> 
> Few pics.....
> 
> View attachment 119227
> View attachment 119228
> View attachment 119229


Well done for going through it again at least you know what's got to be done


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Alright Team Taffy...how goes it?!?! Hope everyones well.
> 
> I did a sneaky comp yesterday to try and steady nerves for the big show in two weeks, I get myself in a right tizz with show nerves so did a warm up show but after being ill and having an off few weeks, looked pants and came last....eeek! Was expected and to be fair, I needed to try and sort my nerves out and trial tan etc, so happy with thst side of things cos it did help settle, and now I know whats needed for the last two weeks, so last push now and chug on!
> 
> Few pics.....
> 
> View attachment 119227
> View attachment 119228
> View attachment 119229


Are any of the top ones in those pics ? Cos if so, i'd love to know what they got points for, you arent behind them by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## [email protected]

@Keeks I know nothing about competitions but I think you look fab!!! :thumb:

#nolesbo :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Well done for going through it again at least you know what's got to be done


Yep, some hard work to come but gonna beast it good n proper now for the next two weeks. 



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Are any of the top ones in those pics ? Cos if so, i'd love to know what they got points for, you arent behind them by any stretch of the imagination.


Yep, they were the 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Speaking with the judges and they said my bottom half needed to be tighter which I knew, was really holding water round my ass area, but other than that, they said it was close.



[email protected] said:


> @Keeks I know nothing about competitions but I think you look fab!!! :thumb:
> 
> #nolesbo :laugh:


Ahh thank you hun!  Competition wise I looked pants, but other than that, I quite like how I am looking and thats important for us girls!


----------



## Guest

Nope sorry, I don't buy that, the one directly next to you has no mass on her legs at all ! How's that considered a plus ? I find it hard to believe that at least 2 of them got placed higher than you, one I can kinda appreciate, it would be very close, but the other two are completely lacking in certain areas, where you are not.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nope sorry, I don't buy that, the one directly next to you has no mass on her legs at all ! How's that considered a plus ? I find it hard to believe that at least 2 of them got placed higher than you, one I can kinda appreciate, it would be very close, but the other two are completely lacking in certain areas, where you are not.


Theres better pics in my journal. Tbh, the girl in the red bikini was amazing, but she usually competes in the fitness catergory, not toned, saw her at the NAC show last year and she is ace with full fitness routine. Its just one of those things really, I was far from happy how I looked really but it has helped with getting on stage again which was what it was all about.

The main thing was that the other girls were tighther in the bottom half which I knew. But then, if I can nail conditioning, I will be happy as seeing myself on stage again and getting more comments about my ass, and although it can hold more water than a bloomin camel at times......I do like the shape and did get positive comments about it. And condition aside, I generally like how I look.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Theres better pics in my journal. Tbh, the girl in the red bikini was amazing, but she usually competes in the fitness catergory, not toned, saw her at the NAC show last year and she is ace with full fitness routine. Its just one of those things really, I was far from happy how I looked really but it has helped with getting on stage again which was what it was all about.
> 
> The main thing was that the other girls were tighther in the bottom half which I knew. But then, if I can nail conditioning, I will be happy as seeing myself on stage again and getting more comments about my ass, and although it can hold more water than a bloomin camel at times......I do like the shape and did get positive comments about it. And condition aside, I generally like how I look.


But on those pictures alone, the girl in the red bikini hasn't lifted a damn weight with her legs in her life ! Sorry but your physique beat hers on that stage, unless they were marking for people who cba in the squat rack ! I really do question what the judges are looking at sometimes. I had this exact same discussion with Louise Rogers, when she got placed 7th in the Arnold Classic, they told her after that she needed to be "more muscular" and she was so more than a lot of the other girls I saw in her class. Unfortunately she got all p!ssy and threw her toys out the pram cos I didn't agree with the judges. lol I don't speak to her no more.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> But on those pictures alone, the girl in the red bikini hasn't lifted a damn weight with her legs in her life ! Sorry but your physique beat hers on that stage, unless they were marking for people who cba in the squat rack ! I really do question what the judges are looking at sometimes. I had this exact same discussion with Louise Rogers, when she got placed 7th in the Arnold Classic, they told her after that she needed to be "more muscular" and she was so more than a lot of the other girls I saw in her class. Unfortunately she got all p!ssy and threw her toys out the pram cos I didn't agree with the judges. lol I don't speak to her no more.


Oh dear. The thing with this game and competing is you have to take on board whats said by the judges, and sometimes pics can be deceiving. The girl in the red did have good legs, she was amazing overall but she would normally compete in a different class to me. I wasnt happy with my condition, but know that condition can be worked on, and was happy to look at my pics and see improvements from last year, not with condition but with shape etc, so its been a productive off-season, and although short, Ive worked it to the max.

Thing is also, results could be different from different judges, but as long as it can be backed up, then its fair.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Oh dear. The thing with this game and competing is you have to take on board whats said by the judges, and sometimes pics can be deceiving. The girl in the red did have good legs, she was amazing overall but she would normally compete in a different class to me. I wasnt happy with my condition, but know that condition can be worked on, and was happy to look at my pics and see improvements from last year, not with condition but with shape etc, so its been a productive off-season, and although short, Ive worked it to the max.
> 
> Thing is also, results could be different from different judges, but as long as it can be backed up, then its fair.


Well fair enough, but i'm not convinced.

Anyway, you certainly aren't far away from being 100% ready. Just need to rip it up.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well fair enough, but i'm not convinced.
> 
> Anyway, you certainly aren't far away from being 100% ready. Just need to rip it up.


Lol. If I can get through the next two weeks relatively stabley, with no bugs etc, and get feeling ok after this blip, hammer things and properly drop water etc, should be half decent-ish, and although wont be like I want, wont be too bad hopefully.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol. If I can get through the next two weeks relatively stabley, with no bugs etc, and get feeling ok after this blip, hammer things and properly drop water etc, should be half decent-ish, and although wont be like I want, wont be too bad hopefully.


You'll be fine. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Alright Team Taffy...how goes it?!?! Hope everyones well.
> 
> I did a sneaky comp yesterday to try and steady nerves for the big show in two weeks, I get myself in a right tizz with show nerves so did a warm up show but after being ill and having an off few weeks, looked pants and came last....eeek! Was expected and to be fair, I needed to try and sort my nerves out and trial tan etc, so happy with thst side of things cos it did help settle, and now I know whats needed for the last two weeks, so last push now and chug on!
> 
> Few pics.....
> 
> View attachment 119227
> View attachment 119228
> View attachment 119229


looking fukin excellent keeks!

2 week :scared:


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! Have a good one!


----------



## Keeks

Blinky flip Team Taffy....where are you all???

Anyway, happy Wednesday all, and we're now into May, so you know what that means......not long to Christmas now, in fact, only 238 sleeps! 

Please don't hate me for mentioning Christmas! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Blinky flip Team Taffy....where are you all???
> 
> Anyway, happy Wednesday all, and we're now into May, so you know what that means......not long to Christmas now, in fact, only 238 sleeps!
> 
> Please don't hate me for mentioning Christmas! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

238 sleeps!!!!!!!!

125478 pots of quark!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> 238 sleeps!!!!!!!!
> 
> 125478 pots of quark!!!!!


That works out at 500 + pots of quark a day between now and xmas !

Actually, if anyone could do that , would be you ! lol


----------



## Patsy

Im all settled in my new home now, internet installed!

Love it here, house is so big, you could get lost in the bloody thing, dog loves her space too i dont see her bless lol

Tbh now i very much doubt ill ever move back to Wales, as much as i love home i have everything i need right here, finally found some peace in my life


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Im all settled in my new home now, internet installed!
> 
> Love it here, house is so big, you could get lost in the bloody thing, dog loves her space too i dont see her bless lol
> 
> Tbh now i very much doubt ill ever move back to Wales, as much as i love home i have everything i need right here, finally found some peace in my life


That's fab. Really pleased for you


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> That's fab. Really pleased for you


Cheers Jo 

Maybe you can come and stay for a weekend when i have a house warming :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Cheers Jo
> 
> Maybe you can come and stay for a weekend when i have a house warming :whistling:


That would be lovely 

It's ok if I bring my boyfriend and the kids too though yeah?


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> That would be lovely
> 
> It's ok if I bring my boyfriend and the kids too though yeah?


Ooh no kids.... i dont do kids :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Ooh no kids.... i dont do kids :lol:


Just the bf then :lol:


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Ooh no kids.... i dont do kids :lol:


You bloody will do one day matey ! haha

Glad ya found ya own peace of heaven.  I found mine years ago, just gotta wait until I can get to it


----------



## Keeks

237 sleeps till Xmas! :bounce:

Have a good day all!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> 237 sleeps till Xmas! :bounce:
> 
> Have a good day all!


Haha I've got both my kid's birthdays to get through first!

Have a good day


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all


who are you??


----------



## [email protected]

Morning 

It's F F F Friday!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> who are you??


lol been hibernating in prep mode mate... one week left and I can have my life back!!!


----------



## Patsy

Im still in bed with the laptop and have a horror film on the tv and a protein shake on my bedside... Winning :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Ive had an headache for a week, real bad, went around the local dr's yesterday to see if my bp was up and guess... its 126/78 so i was really happy with that


----------



## tamara

Bore da!  a picture from my walk up the mountain yesterday!


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Ive had an headache for a week, real bad, went around the local dr's yesterday to see if my bp was up and guess... its 126/78 so i was really happy with that




:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> lol been hibernating in prep mode mate... one week left and I can have my life back!!!


I gathered hope all is well and good


----------



## Dai Jones

beefdinner said:


> Bore da!
> View attachment 119823
> a picture from my walk up the mountain yesterday!


nice :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 119824
> 
> 
> :lol:


Ya cheeky cow lol, but talking about fanny now that you mention it :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Btw boys i am gonna be running a 12 week summer cut starting in 2 weeks

Sust/Var/Mast along with adex or provirion, also might source some bp meds for the duration


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Ya cheeky cow lol, but talking about fanny now that you mention it :whistling:


Lol is your headache better now or do you need me to jump on a plane and come and mop your brow?


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Btw boys i am gonna be running a 12 week summer cut starting in 2 weeks
> 
> Sust/Var/Mast along with adex or provirion, also might source some bp meds for the duration


new journal then?


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> new journal then?


With pics? :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## tamara

This is the view from my front door 

And this is the view of my house from the mountain!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> With pics? :whistling: :innocent:


O here we go we've got our self's a perv


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I gathered hope all is well and good


Yeah. obliques are through nice... happy with top half but.. not my legs.. but nothing I cant do about that now..


----------



## Dai Jones

beefdinner said:


> This is the view from my front door
> View attachment 119832
> 
> 
> And this is the view of my house from the mountain!
> View attachment 119833


get out of this thread!!!! (Jealous)


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah. obliques are through nice... happy with top half but.. not my legs.. but nothing I cant do about that now..


just turn ya knees out when you go for a front posses it makes them look slighty wider and bigger


----------



## [email protected]

beefdinner said:


> This is the view from my front door
> View attachment 119832
> 
> 
> And this is the view of my house from the mountain!
> View attachment 119833


That looks lovely. Very jealous!


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> O here we go we've got our self's a perv


Yep :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> new journal then?





[email protected] said:


> With pics? :whistling: :innocent:


We will see lol


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> O here we go we've got our self's a perv


Its nothing she aint seen before Dai lol


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> *get out of this thread*!!!! (Jealous)


Literally :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Literally :lol:


Oi don't be mean. Beefdinner's my fwend :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Oi don't be mean. Beefdinner's my fwend :tongue:


not when she lives in a better place than us


----------



## Patsy

@[email protected]

Where i live, i walk out my door to this view, cant wait for the summer, gonna be getting the surf board out


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Oi don't be mean. Beefdinner's my fwend :tongue:


Lol really? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

A woman wakes up yawning

A man wakes up with an erection

Coincidence??

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> not when she lives in a better place than us


Haha jealousy is an ugly thing.

Oh and I've just noticed your sig - so no I'm not a perv :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Haha jealousy is an ugly thing.
> 
> Oh and I've just noticed your sig - so no I'm not a perv :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Where i live, i walk out my door to this view, cant wait for the summer, gonna be getting the surf board out
> 
> View attachment 119836
> View attachment 119837


That's beautiful 

So are you going to teach me to surf when I come for a visit?


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Lol really? :lol:


Not in real life


----------



## tamara

Patsy said:


> Literally :lol:


Why so mean?!


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> A woman wakes up yawning
> 
> A man wakes up with an erection
> 
> Coincidence??
> 
> :laugh:


The way I look in the morning is enough to kill any morning erection at 20 paces :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> That's beautiful
> 
> So are you going to teach me to surf when I come for a visit?


Absolutely! We can surf and turf :lol:


----------



## tamara

I'm gonna go down my Nans after and get a picture from her view, she lives in rest bay and you can see all the way to mumbles from her balcony.


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> The way I look in the morning is enough to kill any morning erection at 20 paces :lol:


You never seen me on my last cycle of 2g per week... i would have bummed Susan Boyle :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

beefdinner said:


> Why so mean?!


cuz deep down he know wales is better than Ireland and your pic's prove it


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> The way I look in the morning is enough to kill any morning erection at 20 paces :lol:


why your lips look quite good in your avi :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> You never seen me on my last cycle of 2g per week... i would have bummed Susan Boyle :lol:


Lol! Susan Boyle looks like a princess compared to me in the morning. I need at least 3 cups of coffee before I start to feel human.


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> You never seen me on my last cycle of 2g per week... i would have bummed Susan Boyle :lol:


now that got be going :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> why your lips look quite good in your avi :laugh:


I suppose the lips is all that matters really


----------



## Dai Jones

whats everyone doing this bank holiday?


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> I suppose the lips is all that matters really


O yes


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> cuz deep down he know wales is better than Ireland and your pic's prove it


Nah, you've seen my mrs Dai


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> now that got be going :lol:


Thatheregame :lol:


----------



## Patsy

BTW @Jay.32 Welcome back fella, we missed you ya soppy cnut


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Lol! Susan Boyle looks like a princess compared to me in the morning. I need at least 3 cups of coffee before I start to feel human.


So what are you saying you look like Fatima Brownbread? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Nah, you've seen my mrs Dai


good point....fcuk Wales :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> whats everyone doing this bank holiday?


My ex is having the kids so I'll be either in the pub or in bed :thumb:

Have you got plans?


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> So what are you saying you look like Fatima Brownbread? :lol:


Zelda the witch would be a closer comparison :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> My ex is having the kids so I'll be either in the pub or in bed :thumb:
> 
> Have you got plans?


 mg: ...what no gym?

I'm off to see family near Ipswich first farther and son road trip to


----------



## tamara

Dai Jones said:


> whats everyone doing this bank holiday?


It's my best mates 30th and my mums 50th tomorrow so going out for lunch with my mum and my sister then in the night going out for my friends birthday. We've got her a stripper too! Then Monday I have a trip to folly farm with my daughter and (my ex) her dad is coming too so that's gonna be a bit of a strange one.


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> mg: ...what no gym?
> 
> I'm off to see family near Ipswich first farther and son road trip to


On a bank holiday? Noooo! :lol:

I will hopefully be getting plenty of cardio in though


----------



## Dai Jones

beefdinner said:


> It's my best mates 30th and my mums 50th tomorrow so going out for lunch with my mum and my sister then in the night going out for my friends birthday. We've got her a stripper too! Then Monday I have a trip to folly farm with my daughter and (my ex) her dad is coming too so that's gonna be a bit of a strange one.


O god the dreaded 30, why strange?


----------



## [email protected]

Right I'd better get some work done or I'll have no job to come back to on Tuesday! Catch you all later


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> On a bank holiday? Noooo! :lol:
> 
> I will hopefully be getting plenty of cardio in though


what lifting the pint glass? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> what lifting the pint glass? :laugh:


I don't drink pints! I'm a lady


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> BTW @Jay.32 Welcome back fella, we missed you ya soppy cnut


cheers patsy baby


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> cheers patsy baby


Anytime sexy, hope all is good at home mate


----------



## tamara

Dai Jones said:


> O god the dreaded 30, why strange?


I'll be 30 in June too, not looking forward to it. It's strange because since my ex and I split roughly 3 years ago it' been awkward. We were together 9 years both the same age both our birthdays are the same day so our mannerisms are the same. Both gemini's! The things that I do that annoy him are the same things he does that annoys me and since we split we don't know how to act towards one another. It's like my mate puts it she says he either wants to f.uck you or fight you. It's weird being around someone that used to be your best mate and everything to them just being nothing. Even 3 years on we haven't sorted out a way to co exist properly. But all that matters is my daughter sees her mam and dad together an she'll have a good time.


----------



## Dai Jones

beefdinner said:


> I'll be 30 in June too, not looking forward to it. It's strange because since my ex and I split roughly 3 years ago it' been awkward. We were together 9 years both the same age both our birthdays are the same day so our mannerisms are the same. Both gemini's! The things that I do that annoy him are the same things he does that annoys me and since we split we don't know how to act towards one another. It's like my mate puts it she says he either wants to f.uck you or fight you. It's weird being around someone that used to be your best mate and everything to them just being nothing. Even 3 years on we haven't sorted out a way to co exist properly. But all that matters is my daughter sees her mam and dad together an she'll have a good time.


how old is your little one? yeh true I'm sure she will you two do sound weird


----------



## Guest

Sunday night i'm off out with a couple of mates for a drink, monday i'm training legs in the morning, and then crying about DOMS in the afternoon ! haha


----------



## Jay.32

why has Jan been banned??


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> why has Jan been banned??


something about a subject the mods asked to be dropped but guess who keep on talking about


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> something about a subject the mods asked to be dropped but guess who keep on talking about


ahh right


----------



## Patsy

Is he on a temp or perm?


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Is he on a temp or perm?


one month but he's moved to another forum and started a journal there


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> one month but he's moved to another forum and started a journal there


So i take it he dont wanna come back? ahh a shame as i like Jan, after all he is one of us


----------



## [email protected]

I'm booored! Two more hours to push. Friday afternoons go sooooo slowly!


----------



## Patsy

Haha i just realised you put Narnia in ya location!! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> I'm booored! Two more hours to push. Friday afternoons go sooooo slowly!


We'll take this to pm then shall we :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> We'll take this to pm then shall we :whistling:


I'm fed up not hard up :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> So i take it he dont wanna come back? ahh a shame as i like Jan, after all he is one of us


not sure one of the lads following his journal is friends with him on FB and thats all he said


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Haha i just realised you put Narnia in ya location!! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> I'm fed up not hard up :lol:


Ouch :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Ouch :tongue:


You know I :wub: ya really


----------



## Guest

Jan will be back, he ain't the kinda chap to bare a grudge. Brush it off n it be like he was never gone.


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> You know I :wub: ya really


 :blush:

#allhailpatsy :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> :blush:
> 
> #allhailpatsy :lol:


Lol don't push your luck


----------



## Keeks

Happy Saturday and happy bank holiday weekend Team Taffy!!! Have a good one!


----------



## Jay.32

have a good one all


----------



## Patsy

Im gonna be having a lazy one infront of the tv and laptop, i dont drink anymore so its pointless in me even going near a pub lol


----------



## Dai Tomato

Jay.32 said:


> have a good one all


How ya doing Jay??? Not long now bud......


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Tomato said:


> How ya doing Jay??? Not long now bud......


surviving just about lol... want this week to just fly by now mate..


----------



## Dai Tomato

Jay.32 said:


> surviving just about lol... want this week to just fly by now mate..


I bet muck, how you looking??


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Tomato said:


> I bet muck, how you looking??


Ok I think lol.. all will be revealed on saturday:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Happy Bank Holiday Monday folk!!! Have a good one!  No work and Jeremy Kyle! And food shopping later!  And the suns shining! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Hope you all had a good weekend..

I went to Cardiff bay sunday, and st Fagans welsh life museum yesterday.. great weather...


----------



## mal

i was working yesterday,,,,few days to go now jay,wish i was competing too lol,you on the tukey and broc now

and gallons of water mate?


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> i was working yesterday,,,,few days to go now jay,wish i was competing too lol,you on the tukey and broc now
> 
> and gallons of water mate?


Yes mate, last 3 days have been turkey brocoli etc.. and evian water even for my cups of coffee... cant have tap water at all now.

Seeing coach tonight.. he will look me over and give me diet for the rest of the week..

Im getting excited now Mal


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate, last 3 days have been turkey brocoli etc.. and evian water even for my cups of coffee... cant have tap water at all now.
> 
> Seeing coach tonight.. he will look me over and give me diet for the rest of the week..
> 
> Im getting excited now Mal


awesome,,the last week is great,still hoping to go up in the day on sat..enjoy bro:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> awesome,,the last week is great,still hoping to go up in the day on sat..enjoy bro:thumb:


will be good to see you and say hello mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Had a great bank hol weekend here, weather was awesome, me and the mrs went hiking up Wicklow Mountain, took us 3 hours to get up there and half way up a deer ran past us it was brilliant.

Yesterday we took the dog down the beach and bro in law an me was waiting for wave when a seal came up to us looked around and then he swam off! i was shocked a first then but it was quite magical, gotta love wildlife 

Oh yeah before i forget, trained chest and tris yesterday for the first time in 3 months and benched more than i thought i would its like my strength is still the same... winning!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate, last 3 days have been turkey brocoli etc.. and evian water even for my cups of coffee... cant have tap water at all now.
> 
> Seeing coach tonight.. he will look me over and give me diet for the rest of the week..
> 
> Im getting excited now Mal


Why cant you have tap water mate, sodium levels? just curious.


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Why cant you have tap water mate, sodium levels? just curious.


spot on on mate... sodium


----------



## Patsy

Where's all my TT family?...

Judge denied bail i take it? :lol:


----------



## Patsy

TT national anthem :rockon:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Where's all my TT family?...
> 
> Judge denied bail i take it? :lol:


Im here, just a little late!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Patsy

Morning all, weathers taking the pish here :thumbdown:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Im here, just a little late!


Better late than never i say!


----------



## Dai Jones

everytime I put my motorbike on the road ready for the dry weather it p!sses down :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> everytime I put my motorbike on the road ready for the dry weather it p!sses down :cursing:


So be fair on everyone else Dai and keep the bike off the road if you're the one making it rain!!!! :sneaky2:

And also, at work we have a door in our office that we call the door to Narnia, bit of a secret shortcut to another part of the building and now when anyone says they're going through Narnia, I think of the half man/half goat pervy thing and have to really stop myself from laughing and looking like a mad woman! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So be fair on everyone else Dai and keep the bike off the road if you're the one making it rain!!!! :sneaky2:
> 
> And also, at work we have a door in our office that we call the door to Narnia, bit of a secret shortcut to another part of the building and now when anyone says they're going through Narnia, I think of the half man/half goat pervy thing and have to really stop myself from laughing and looking like a mad woman! :lol:


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

@Keeks

Finally found #Quark in Ireland!! its in polish shops and labeled as... wait for it.... Twarog :lol:


----------



## Patsy

:bounce: :wub: :devil2: :drool: :rockon:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> @Keeks
> 
> Finally found #Quark in Ireland!! its in polish shops and labeled as... wait for it.... Twarog :lol:


 :bounce: :thumb: Oh Patsy, Im just so blooomin happy for you!!! Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :bounce: :thumb: Oh Patsy, Im just so blooomin happy for you!!! Yay!!!!!!!!


Im gonna get Twarog'od up later and hit chest and tris :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Seems the Polish are good for something after all hey! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Friday TT gym playlist


----------



## Patsy

@Jay.32

Good luck tomorrow butty, hope all goes well and wish you all the best, proud of ya mate, you knows we all loves you to bits.

Keeps us all updated asap when your ready and look forward to the pics mate


----------



## Jay.32

Cheer pats... Appreciate the support


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Seems the Polish are good for something after all hey! :whistling: :lol:


 mg: You cant say that!!!! Ive got a photo shoot in a few weeks with a polish photographer, his english is so-so but still think it'll be confusing!!! I am very easily confused! :confused1:

And loving your signature!!!!!!! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> mg: You cant say that!!!! Ive got a photo shoot in a few weeks with a polish photographer, his english is so-so but still think it'll be confusing!!! I am very easily confused! :confused1:
> 
> And loving your signature!!!!!!! :lol: :thumb:


Well goodluck with that one, just remember to smile when he says TWAROG!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

IM SO ENJOYING MY FOOD..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Dai Tomato

All the very best today buddy, may well be around myself, go kick some butt!!!


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> IM SO ENJOYING MY FOOD..... :001_tt2:


good luck and enjoy yourself jay, im off up there soon,so might see you later...


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> good luck and enjoy yourself jay, im off up there soon,so might see you later...


NICE 1` MAL... SEE YOU LATER


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Well goodluck with that one, just remember to smile when he says TWAROG!!! :lol: :lol:


Cheers for that Patsy, now all Im going to be thinking is bloody TWAROG now!!!!! He'll think Im a proper mentalist! :lol:



Jay.32 said:


> IM SO ENJOYING MY FOOD..... :001_tt2:


 :thumb: Cracked open the Haribo yet? Thats the good bit! :drool:


----------



## mal

Jay done himself proud today,great seing hlm up there today,im sure he enjoyed himself tonight...

He was in good nick too


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Jay done himself proud today,great seing hlm up there today,im sure he enjoyed himself tonight...
> 
> He was in good nick too


Yay, thats ace! His upper looked ace from pics. Do you know how he got on?


----------



## 3752

Good luck for tomorrow Keeks see you there....


----------



## Keeks

Pscarb said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Keeks see you there....


Thank you but Im not doing the NW now, just not been able to get to the condition needed, problematic prep and then being ill for the last few weeks, just not right so decided to leave it and concentrate on the England & UK show later in the year giving myself a decent time now to nail conditioning.

Still going to watch though and from what I hear, its going to be a huge show with a very high standard, really looking forward to it.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Yay, thats ace! His upper looked ace from pics. Do you know how he got on?


no babe i was only there for a couple of hours today, there were 7 or 8 in the class,pretty good standard too..

he got himself into a great condition,im sure he'l be happy how everything went regardless of placing..


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> no babe i was only there for a couple of hours today, there were 7 or 8 in the class,pretty good standard too..
> 
> he got himself into a great condition,im sure he'l be happy how everything went regardless of placing..


Good good, and the important thing is that he's done it! And of course, now he can eat again! :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Keeks said:


> Thank you but Im not doing the NW now, just not been able to get to the condition needed, problematic prep and then being ill for the last few weeks, just not right so decided to leave it and concentrate on the England & UK show later in the year giving myself a decent time now to nail conditioning.
> 
> Still going to watch though and from what I hear, its going to be a huge show with a very high standard, really looking forward to it.


well that just shows you how much I take notice of things lol

Yes when I last spoke to mike at the weekend there was 93 entrees it will be a nightmare to judge......say hi if you see me....


----------



## Keeks

Pscarb said:


> well that just shows you how much I take notice of things lol
> 
> Yes when I last spoke to mike at the weekend there was 93 entrees it will be a nightmare to judge......say hi if you see me....


Lol! I only decided last week not to do it, gutted but just know deep down it not right, and rather hold off doing this show and just step on stage with a much better package later in the year.

Yeah I bet its a tough one, but should be an amazing show. Yeah will pop over if I see you.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Jay done himself proud today,great seing hlm up there today,im sure he enjoyed himself tonight...
> 
> He was in good nick too


thanks mal.. it was good to speak to you today... really nice guy... thanks for your support. :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Feels quiet guilty here (not really  )... I faked a migraine to avoid going to the inlaws for sunday dinner lol, the mrs has gone on her own as its her nans 85th birthday and the whole family will be there, shes even taken the dog so i have the whole house to myself....winning! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

BTW i seen CM has requested for his account to be closed/banned? its a shame that people take online forums to heart and end up banned, i thought he was aright too

Ohwell if ya still reading mate hope all is well


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Feels quiet guilty here (not really  )... I faked a migraine to avoid going to the inlaws for sunday dinner lol, the mrs has gone on her own as its her nans 85th birthday and the whole family will be there, shes even taken the dog so i have the whole house to myself....winning! :lol:


You should feel guilty you naughty boy! :sneaky2:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> You should feel guilty you naughty boy! :sneaky2:


Thats nothing.. i had a bad back last week :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Thats nothing.. i had a bad back last week :whistling:


Lol she'll be thinking you're getting old and falling to pieces. Serves you right if she trades you in for a younger model :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Lol she'll be thinking you're getting old and falling to pieces. Serves you right if she trades you in for a younger model :lol:


Yes but all my ailments dont take away the from the fact... i have abs and im handsome, trade or no trade im still winning :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Yes but all my ailments dont take away the from the fact... i have abs and im handsome, trade or no trade im still winning :lol:


So modest too... :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> So modest too... :whistling:


Well you know me Jo, never been the one to mention the things that matter the most lol


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well you know me Jo, never been the one to mention the things that matter the most lol


Lol. How's the new house? All unpacked and settled in?


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Lol. How's the new house? All unpacked and settled in?


Yeah i love it here, having no neighbours makes so much difference and its so comfy, at night time here its so dark you can see the entire sky and when its morning you can see the fields steaming mist from the sun, it beats Cardiff, i doubt ill ever move back home to Wales now.

Moving here has really cleaned my lifestyle up and tbh as most here already know i needed it, been using peds and other stuff and caning alcohol for nearly 10 years now and i was starting to feel it, its nice to be sober


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Yeah i love it here, having no neighbours makes so much difference and its so comfy, at night time here its so dark you can see the entire sky and when its morning you can see the fields steaming mist from the sun, it beats Cardiff, i doubt ill ever move back home to Wales now.
> 
> Moving here has really cleaned my lifestyle up and tbh as most here already know i needed it, been using peds and other stuff and caning alcohol for nearly 10 years now and i was starting to feel it, its nice to be sober


Ah that's brilliant. Good for you 

I've never been to Wales or Ireland but definitely plan visit both in the near future.


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Ah that's brilliant. Good for you
> 
> I've never been to Wales or Ireland but definitely plan visit both in the near future.


Yes do so, they are both beautiful parts of the world and people think because they are on your doorstep they arent work a look, have a weekend around the coast and you will love it


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> BTW i seen CM has requested for his account to be closed/banned? its a shame that people take online forums to heart and end up banned, i thought he was aright too
> 
> Ohwell if ya still reading mate hope all is well


What Monkey??


----------



## tamara

Patsy said:


> Yeah i love it here, having no neighbours makes so much difference and its so comfy, at night time here its so dark you can see the entire sky and when its morning you can see the fields steaming mist from the sun, it beats Cardiff, i doubt ill ever move back home to Wales now.
> 
> Moving here has really cleaned my lifestyle up and tbh as most here already know i needed it, been using peds and other stuff and caning alcohol for nearly 10 years now and i was starting to feel it, its nice to be sober


Even living in south Wales myself I wouldn't like to live in Cardiff. It's too busy, yeah I go there for a night out but wouldn't like to live there. I love where I'm from Porthcawl. But I'm living in duffryn now which is in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> What Monkey??


Yes mate


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> What Monkey??


Oh I didn't realise who CM was. I've just looked and he's banned


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Oh I didn't realise who CM was. I've just looked and he's banned


Yeah its a shame as he was an alright guy, i dont understand when members get wound up why dont they shut off their pc and get some fresh air, like i said shame as i enjoyed flicking through his journal and also the banter


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Yeah its a shame as he was an alright guy, i dont understand when members get wound up why dont they shut off their pc and get some fresh air, like i said shame as i enjoyed flicking through his journal and also the banter


Yeah it is a shame, he seemed like a nice man and a good laugh.

Just had a quick flick through the thread and I don't understand it because I know nothing about steroids lol. Hopefully he'll come back after a little break


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Yeah it is a shame, he seemed like a nice man and a good laugh.
> 
> Just had a quick flick through the thread and I don't understand it because I know nothing about steroids lol. Hopefully he'll come back after a little break


Jo my darling, i have been a meathead for over 10 years and even i didnt understand it fpmsl! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Jo my darling, i have been a meathead for over 10 years and even i didnt understand it fpmsl! :lol:


LOL!! Just spat my coffee all over my laptop! Through my nose! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Evening all, now my comp is over! I can spend a little more time in yer with you guys!

I'm just loving food right now can't stop eating and farting!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Yes mate


Damn!! nice lad to


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Evening all, now my comp is over! I can spend a little more time in yer with you guys!
> 
> I'm just loving food right now can't stop eating and farting!!!


Ah here he is, was just talking to my mum about you and some of the boys back home yesterday, well happy for you mate, cant fault you, gutted i couldnt make it!


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> LOL!! Just spat my coffee all over my laptop! Through my nose! :lol: :lol:


Just hold ya cup under ya chin and refill it :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> Damn!! nice lad to


Im sure he will be back soon with a new username... NotsoCheekynow Monkey :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Evening all, now my comp is over! I can spend a little more time in yer with you guys!
> 
> I'm just loving food right now can't stop eating and farting!!!


Hi Jay, I'm Jo. Recruited by Patsy to join Team Taffy 

Enjoy your food.......and farts


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Im sure he will be back soon with a new username... NotsoCheekynow Monkey :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Hi Jay, I'm Jo. Recruited by Patsy to join Team Taffy
> 
> Enjoy your food.......and farts


You see Jay how i brings the ladies in lol :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Hi Jay, I'm Jo. Recruited by Patsy to join Team Taffy
> 
> Enjoy your food.......and farts


Thank you jojo.. I've now been taped off into one room of the house coz I stink!!! But just loving the food... I've missed so much.

Welcome to team taffy madness x


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> You see Jay how i brings the ladies in lol :whistling:


Good man, I trained you well..


----------



## Dai Jones

My gym opens at 4 and im still waiting for it to open :cursing:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> You see Jay how i brings the ladies in lol :whistling:


I'm still waiting for the cwtching I was promised :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> I'm still waiting for the cwtching I was promised :whistling:


Well i did invite you to stay for the weekend


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> My gym opens at 4 and im still waiting for it to open :cursing:


Sunday is a day of rest! Go and lay down immediately!


----------



## tamara

Didn't know you had to be recruited to join in with this page. Point taken, I'll pack up my bag of tricks and be gone!

hwyl fawr ffrindiau


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well i did invite you to stay for the weekend


I'll be there in the summer for my surf lessons and cwtch :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> I'll be there in the summer for my surf lessons and cwtch :thumb:


Yes, you can stay in the "spare room" :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Yes, you can stay in the "spare room" :whistling:


Is that code for dungeon? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

beefdinner said:


> Didn't know you had to be recruited to join in with this page. Point taken, I'll pack up my bag of tricks and be gone!
> 
> hwyl fawr ffrindiau


you get back in yer beefdinner... your very welcome in here... especialy with that name... im still munching :lol:

Whats your goals/plans bf? can we have a shorter name for you please??


----------



## Jay.32

pic taken just after tanning up..


----------



## tamara

Jay.32 said:


> you get back in yer beefdinner... your very welcome in here... especialy with that name... im still munching :lol:
> 
> Whats your goals/plans bf? can we have a shorter name for you please??


Can call me Tammy if you want that's my name. My short term goals are to shift as much fat as I can before my 30th birthday on 21st June and coincide with my long weekend in magaluf. More long term I would like to get to this shape....



I don't want to be thin I wanna be strong and look muscly.


----------



## Jay.32

beefdinner said:


> Can call me Tammy if you want that's my name. My short term goals are to shift as much fat as I can before my 30th birthday on 21st June and coincide with my long weekend in magaluf. More long term I would like to get to this shape....
> 
> View attachment 120931
> 
> 
> I don't want to be thin I wanna be strong and look muscly.


very good shape that Tammy... welcome to the family we will help all we can... and help from you would be good to.. most of all we have a good laugh in here :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

beefdinner said:


> Can call me Tammy if you want that's my name. My short term goals are to shift as much fat as I can before my 30th birthday on 21st June and coincide with my long weekend in magaluf. More long term I would like to get to this shape....
> 
> View attachment 120931
> 
> 
> I don't want to be thin I wanna be strong and look muscly.


Yay! I would've told you to get your ass back in here too, but not really my place as a newbie


----------



## tamara

Jay.32 said:


> very good shape that Tammy... welcome to the family we will help all we can... and help from you would be good to.. most of all we have a good laugh in here :thumb:


Thanks, this week commencing I wanna change what I do in the gym a bit. I wanna stop doing cardio on the days that I do weights because so far I've been doing 20 mins x trainer then 10 minutes on punch bags then weights

So tomorrow I wanna just do weights and then Tuesday cardio and ab work cos I have my krav maga class in the night as well, wednesday weights then Thursday cardio and abs cos I have krav maga again in the night and so on. Have Saturday off and just do anything Sunday. I wanna do squats everyday though for my bum. I dunno there's a woman bodybuilder that gies to g sametime, Lisa, her name is she knew my dad when he used to go to the gym when Phil spooner had it do you know him? She's really nice she let's me follow her round and I do her full body workout for the week but she lowers the weighs for my sets an sticks them back up for hers but I can do her weight on the leg press!


----------



## Jay.32

beefdinner said:


> Thanks, this week commencing I wanna change what I do in the gym a bit. I wanna stop doing cardio on the days that I do weights because so far I've been doing 20 mins x trainer then 10 minutes on punch bags then weights
> 
> So tomorrow I wanna just do weights and then Tuesday cardio and ab work cos I have my krav maga class in the night as well, wednesday weights then Thursday cardio and abs cos I have krav maga again in the night and so on. Have Saturday off and just do anything Sunday. I wanna do squats everyday though for my bum. I dunno there's a woman bodybuilder that gies to g sametime, Lisa, her name is she knew my dad when he used to go to the gym when Phil spooner had it do you know him? She's really nice she let's me follow her round and I do her full body workout for the week but she lowers the weighs for my sets an sticks them back up for hers but I can do her weight on the leg press!


Its good to change things up a bit...

Not sure what gym your talking about and dont know Phil to be honest Tam..

You seem to be doing alot of work.... maybe be over training slightly.. I wouldnt do squats every day..


----------



## mal

Spooner was in the over fiftys in barry jay.


----------



## tamara

Jay.32 said:


> Its good to change things up a bit...
> 
> Not sure what gym your talking about and dont know Phil to be honest Tam..
> 
> You seem to be doing alot of work.... maybe be over training slightly.. I wouldnt do squats every day..


Yeah doing a lot of work but only since the end of last week doing it properly well since this woman has taken me under her wing. Looking forward to this week now though. Phil back in the day think he was Mr Uk? But I'm talking late 90's early 2000. Where about's are you in South Wales then?


----------



## Jay.32

beefdinner said:


> Yeah doing a lot of work but only since the end of last week doing it properly well since this woman has taken me under her wing. Looking forward to this week now though. Phil back in the day think he was Mr Uk? But I'm talking late 90's early 2000. Where about's are you in South Wales then?


Im in newport... I used to train in Peak Physique in cardiff.. but now Train at "Everybodys gym" newport.

Your in cardif ??


----------



## tamara

Jay.32 said:


> Im in newport... I used to train in Peak Physique in cardiff.. but now Train at "Everybodys gym" newport.
> 
> Your in cardif ??


Nah I'm Bridgend way Xtreme Physique I go to.


----------



## Jay.32

beefdinner said:


> Nah I'm Bridgend way Xtreme Physique I go to.


ahh I work in Pencoed... not sure of that Gym Tammy.. is it good? how much you paying?


----------



## tamara

Jay.32 said:


> ahh I work in Pencoed... not sure of that Gym Tammy.. is it good? how much you paying?


I used to work in Lloyds TSB in Pencoed back in 2004/2005. Gym is £5 a week but no contract so can pay as and when I go, if I done a direct debit it would be cheaper but would be tied in for 12 months. Might do that now I'm committed though.


----------



## Keeks

Evening all!


----------



## [email protected]

Evening 

Good weekend?


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Team Taffy.. hows you all today?


----------



## [email protected]

Happy Monday


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, im so tired i feels hungover lol :huh:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Morning all, im so tired i feels hungover lol :huh:


Well you can go for a nice refreshing walk on the beach. Some of us have to go to work. Bleurgh!


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Well you can go for a nice refreshing walk on the beach. Some of us have to go to work. Bleurgh!


Its funny you should say that as i will be soon, dog thought it was a good idea to puke on the kitchen floor whilst i was drinking my morning coffee, she can wait now for that lol


----------



## Jay.32

only little... but was nice


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> only little... but was nice
> 
> View attachment 121013


 mg: Super fatty! :001_tt2:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Taffs & Taffets...


----------



## tamara

Morning, another wet start today! Need new wiper blades cos mine are just rubbing the rain in and I can't see!


----------



## Jay.32

beefdinner said:


> Morning, another wet start today! Need new wiper blades cos mine are just rubbing the rain in and I can't see!


Morning Tam, you off to work?


----------



## mal

i want to jack work in,and train fulltime...anyway day off today as rain is forecast:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> i want to jack work in,and train fulltime...anyway day off today as rain is forecast:lol:


get to gym instead then :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

I had a late one lastnight and im feeling it today lol, gonna take the dog down the beach for some cardio

Gonna be running a Sust/Var/Mast cycle next month to get back into the swing of it as my motivation is zero lately!


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> I had a late one lastnight and im feeling it today lol, gonna take the dog down the beach for some cardio
> 
> Gonna be running a Sust/Var/Mast cycle next month to get back into the swing of it as my motivation is zero lately!


back in the game then pats..

Im having atleast 6 months off meds before I go crazy again... lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> back in the game then pats..
> 
> Im having atleast 6 months off meds before I go crazy again... lol


You need it mate, seriously i used to think staying on all year round was awesome but as time goes by little health probs kick in and make you realise that you have to slow down to last the distance in this game, im just gonna run 12 weekers a time from now on as staying on for 12 months is just crazy lol


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> You need it mate, seriously i used to think staying on all year round was awesome but as time goes by little health probs kick in and make you realise that you have to slow down to last the distance in this game, im just gonna run 12 weekers a time from now on as staying on for 12 months is just crazy lol


Yeah my body needs a break..

I started a new journal... pop in


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> get to gym instead then :thumb:


gonna get a good squat and back sesh in today,just done 2 mil of mast for a boost

i was talking too a few of the boys at the rugby and they recon theres a decent weights

gym at the club,and its only a pound a week to train there lol,so might take a look.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> gonna get a good squat and back sesh in today,just done 2 mil of mast for a boost
> 
> i was talking too a few of the boys at the rugby and they recon theres a decent weights
> 
> gym at the club,and its only a pound a week to train there lol,so might take a look.


cant get cheaper than that Mal... check it out


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> gonna get a good squat and back sesh in today,just done 2 mil of mast for a boost
> 
> i was talking too a few of the boys at the rugby and they recon theres a decent weights
> 
> gym at the club,and its only a pound a week to train there lol,so might take a look.


A pound a week?!! ask them if they want to sell the place for 100 quid :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah my body needs a break..
> 
> I started a new journal... pop in


link please??

morning borthers and sisters it sunny here


----------



## Keeks

Good morning all! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

@Dai Jones At the Nabba show at weekend, there were folk wearing bum bags! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> @Dai Jones At the Nabba show at weekend, there were folk wearing bum bags! :lol:


not funny!! don't make me put food porn up in here


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> not funny!! don't make me put food porn up in here


 :lol: Go ahead, Ive already got biscuits in my head for breakfast! :tongue:


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> A pound a week?!! ask them if they want to sell the place for 100 quid :lol:


they said they save up the subs to replace equipment lol,imagine its fun training with a load of roided up

rugby boys:lol:they give you a key as well,and go there when you like,its only 2mins from my house,and

my son trains there on wed's so might nip in for a cheeky sesh...


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Go ahead, Ive already got biscuits in my head for breakfast! :tongue:


:laugh:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> @Dai Jones At the Nabba show at weekend, there were folk wearing bum bags! :lol:


god,you see some sights at these shows,ide forgotten lol,much safer up on the stage!!


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> they said they save up the subs to replace equipment lol,imagine its fun training with a load of roided up
> 
> rugby boys:lol:they give you a key as well,and go there when you like,its only 2mins from my house,and
> 
> my son trains there on wed's so might nip in for a cheeky sesh...


Mate they have a similar one back up in the valleys where i am from, you'd be surprised how well kept the place is, nobody fcuked with our gym and we even cleaned it and painted it ourselves


----------



## Jay.32

Just found out I placed 7th in the line up of 10.. 1 point away from 6th place..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Just found out I placed 7th in the line up of 10.. 1 point away from 6th place..


well done, you happy with that?


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Just found out I placed 7th in the line up of 10.. 1 point away from 6th place..


Mate thats awesome, although not for the dude that placed 10th lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Mate thats awesome, although not for the dude that placed 10th lol


everyone's fear


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Mate thats awesome, although not for the dude that placed 10th lol


Thank fck it wasnt me that was 10th lol


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Thank fck it wasnt me that was 10th lol


You can say that again, we would have fcuking banished you for being a disgrace to the family :lol:


----------



## Patsy

@TheProteinWorks Who do i pm if there's a problem with my order?


----------



## TheProteinWorks

Patsy said:


> @TheProteinWorks Who do i pm if there's a problem with my order?


 @Patsy buddy PM us on here and we'll get it sorted asap for you mate


----------



## Jay.32

Tell them you want compensation pats


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Tell them you want compensation pats


Yes i want a fitness model to personaly deliver my next order :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

you had to be greedy about it didnt you :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> you had to be greedy about it didnt you :lol:


Mate you have to be "in it" to win it :lol:


----------



## tamara

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Tam, you off to work?


Took my daughter to school then went to the gym just finished. I'm on career break till September cos she's in stupid half day sessions 9-12 in September she's full time so can return to my job then.


----------



## Keeks

@Patsy Compensation in the form of tubs of proper quark instead of twarog, and also....quarkabix?! What about twarogabix! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

I haven't had quark jelly in a very long time


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> @Patsy Compensation in the form of tubs of proper quark instead of twarog, and also....quarkabix?! What about twarogabix! :bounce:


I will admit Twarog is nowhere near as good as Sainsurys Quark lol but yes i agree Keeks!

Well then, Quarkabix.... Blend a weetabix to powder, add a scoop of choc whey, mix in a tub of quark with some crushed walnuts and add a lil bit of water or milk and enjoy


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I haven't had quark jelly in a very long time


Why the blooming hell not Dai?!?!!



Patsy said:


> I will admit Twarog is nowhere near as good as Sainsurys Quark lol but yes i agree Keeks!
> 
> Well then, Quarkabix.... Blend a weetabix to powder, add a scoop of choc whey, mix in a tub of quark with some crushed walnuts and add a lil bit of water or milk and enjoy


Sounds blooming lovely!!!! :thumb:

Ive converted two of my mates into quark, and they are now texting me all the time telling me what they've made with it, I tell you Im nearly there with world quark domination!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Why the blooming hell not Dai?!?!!


I shouldn't of said that out loud


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I shouldn't of said that out loud


No Dai, you should not! Why would you intentionally hurt my feelings like that?!?! I had loads of quark jelly last week and forgot how amazing it is! Bloody lovely stuff, just bloody lovely!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No Dai, you should not! Why would you intentionally hurt my feelings like that?!?! I had loads of quark jelly last week and forgot how amazing it is! Bloody lovely stuff, just bloody lovely!


:laugh:....woops, anyway good to see things are coming along now in your prep


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Why the blooming hell not Dai?!?!!
> 
> Sounds blooming lovely!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Ive converted two of my mates into quark, and they are now texting me all the time telling me what they've made with it, I tell you Im nearly there with world quark domination!!!!


I would have to say i have yet to convert anyone over here, they are too busy slurping Guinness, Hmm i think i may have another idea for a new recipe


----------



## [email protected]

Afternoon Team Taffy 

It's raining and I'm tired. Just want to go home and crawl into bed 

I neeeeed some sunshine!!!


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Afternoon Team Taffy
> 
> It's raining and I'm tired. Just want to go home and crawl *into bed*
> 
> I neeeeed some sunshine!!!


Keep talking :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Keep talking :whistling:


About my bed?

Ok well it's a huge white leather sleigh bed and it's really, really comfy


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Afternoon Team Taffy
> 
> It's raining and I'm tired. Just want to go home and crawl *into bed *
> 
> I neeeeed some sunshine!!!





Patsy said:


> Keep talking :whistling:


I'm listening :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> About my bed?
> 
> Ok well *it's a huge white* leather sleigh bed and it's really, really comfy


Well its not the first time ive been told so but thank you


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well its not the first time ive been told so but thank you


Lol I'll need some photographic evidence to back up your claims :lol:

Here's my bed


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Lol I'll need some photographic evidence to back up your claims :lol:
> 
> Here's my bed


prove it with a pic of you on it


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Lol I'll need some photographic evidence to back up your claims :lol:
> 
> Here's my bed


You want some more?!!! 

Thats a big bed, loads of space there for you and your girly friends to have pillow fights :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> prove it with a pic of you on it


Yes, eating a tub of icecream :innocent:


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> prove it with a pic of you on it


Haha nice try. That's not my actual bed of course. I don't do sludgy green :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> You want some more?!!!
> 
> Thats a big bed, loads of space there for you and your girly friends to have pillow fights :whistling:


Haha yes that's what 33 year old women do with their girlfriends every weekend :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Haha yes that's what 33 year old women do with their girlfriends every weekend :thumb:


In my world they do :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> In my world they do :lol:


I'm afraid the reality is that during the week it's me starfished across it maybe with a child's foot in my face and at the weekend my bf takes over the whole bloody thing and I get to cling on to the edge :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> I'm afraid the reality is that during the week it's me starfished across it maybe with a child's foot in my face and at the weekend my bf takes over the whole bloody thing and I get to cling on to the edge :lol:


WTF thats some crazy sh1t your into, which part of the world did you say you were from again? fpmsl! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> I'm afraid the reality is that during the week it's me starfished across it maybe with a child's foot in my face and at the weekend my bf takes over the whole bloody thing and I get to cling on to the edge :lol:


I so was going to change your post around then but I must be good:tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> WTF thats some crazy sh1t your into, which part of the world did you say you were from again? fpmsl! :lol:


Lol I'm from the best part, Kent :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> I so was going to change your post around then but I must be good:tongue:


Haha what a gentleman 

I wouldn't mind though Dai, I can take a joke


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Lol I'm from the best part, Kent :thumb:


Well then that explains alot lol


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Haha what a gentleman
> 
> I wouldn't mind though Dai, I can take a joke


good i'm glad you can :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well then that explains alot lol


 :blowme: :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> :blowme: :tongue:


well if i must


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> well if i must


I think we've got things a bit backwards here lol :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> I think we've got things a bit backwards here lol :lol:


yes you have :blowme: instead :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> yes you have :blowme: instead :laugh:


Lol well I was promised that I'd get to cwtch all the boys when I joined the thread. Is that what cwtching means then? :innocent:


----------



## 25434

[email protected] said:


> Haha yes that's what 33 year old women do with their girlfriends every weekend :thumb:


Oh dear! I'm rather alarmed to hear this as I went to a posh hotel in London with my friend and after a conference and night of cough...one or two sherries we played let's see who can slide down the marble corridor on our bottoms for longest the other weekend...

urrrmmm? wuz that wrong? :laugh:

weonlyknockedoverthemassivevasewiththeliliesinoncei'llhaveyouknow...... :mellow:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Lol well I was promised that I'd get to cwtch all the boys when I joined the thread. Is that what cwtching means then? :innocent:


I'm going with yes :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! I'm rather alarmed to hear this as I went to a posh hotel in London with my friend and after a conference and night of cough...one or two sherries we played let's see who can slide down the marble corridor on our bottoms for longest the other weekend...
> 
> urrrmmm? wuz that wrong? :laugh:
> 
> weonlyknockedoverthemassivevasewiththeliliesinoncei'llhaveyouknow...... :mellow:


Haha that sounds like great fun Flubs. Whatever floats your boat is fine by me :thumb:

I went to a conference years ago when I worked in finance. There were about 150 of us staying in the hotel and we caused chaos by having piggy back races down the corridors at 3am. Whoops :lol:


----------



## 25434

[email protected] said:


> Haha that sounds like great fun [Redacted]. Whatever floats your boat is fine by me :thumb:
> 
> I went to a conference years ago when I worked in finance. There were about 150 of us staying in the hotel and we caused chaos by having piggy back races down the corridors at 3am. Whoops :lol:


hahaha...goodness me, are we related in some way perchance? I often play lets race down the fire stairwell on tea trays and see who gets furthest with my colleagues on a slow day...I have ACTUALLY mastered the art of grabbing the post and whirling myself round to go down the second set with barely a bruise on me....errr....unless you count the first time I tried it and actually shot into the wall, rebounded on my colleague causing him to fall backwards and land....oh well, that stories for another day...hahahah...

Hello and gubbieeeee to Welsh threadies...x


----------



## [email protected]

Flubs said:


> hahaha...goodness me, are we related in some way perchance? I often play lets race down the fire stairwell on tea trays and see who gets furthest with my colleagues on a slow day...I have ACTUALLY mastered the art of grabbing the post and whirling myself round to go down the second set with barely a bruise on me....errr....unless you count the first time I tried it and actually shot into the wall, rebounded on my colleague causing him to fall backwards and land....oh well, that stories for another day...hahahah...
> 
> Hello and gubbieeeee to Welsh threadies...x


Haha I'd end up in A&E for sure if I tried that!

I suppose I'd better get on with some work and an evil horrible woman has just put a slice of cake on my desk so I need to dispose of it safely 

Catch you all later


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> I would have to say i have yet to convert anyone over here, they are too busy slurping Guinness, Hmm i think i may have another idea for a new recipe


No converts yet.......thats bloody disgraceful Patsy, Im on my way...............


----------



## Jay.32

Bora da


----------



## mal

bore,,,my quads and glutes are in bits lol....just put on my thermals,looks cold outside today.


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> bore,,,my quads and glutes are in bits lol....just put on my thermals,looks cold outside today.


Get to work Mal... your not skiving off again today lol


----------



## Dai Jones

it fooking p!ssing it down up here floods everywhere


----------



## Keeks

Morning all. Loads of rain here too, and its freeeeeeezing! Where the blinky flips the sun gone?! :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

according to the weather people the gulf stream is even lower than last year so going to be a even more sh!t summer


----------



## Keeks

Cheers for the information Dai, you have now truly brightened up my day!!! :cursing: :lol:

Oh well, holiday in 3 and a half weeks, might catch some sun there, or if not, pervy goat man...here I come! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

no problem just spreading the word, where ya going on hols?


----------



## Keeks

Girly weekend in Benidorm!!! :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Girly weekend in Benidorm!!! :bounce:  :bounce:


sunny skeggy for me in 2 weeks


----------



## Patsy

Im bringing my mrs back to Wales for a weeks hol in the summer, gonna take her and the dog all around the west coast surfing and then through mid Wales right up to the north to Snowdonia and camp or b&b's along the way, should be fun


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Im bringing my mrs back to Wales for a weeks hol in the summer, gonna take her and the dog all around the west coast surfing and then through mid Wales right up to the north to Snowdonia and camp or b&b's along the way, should be fun


sound really good mate, don't forget to stop at wrexham and come and say hello :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> sound really good mate, don't forget to stop at wrexham and come and say hello :laugh:


I would mate but i dont have a boat to reach you :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I would mate but i dont have a boat to reach you :lol:


now that is a very good point the way things are going I think you will


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> now that is a very good point the way things are going I think you will


I think its about time you changed your username to Noah mate :lol:

NoahofNarnia :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I think its about time you changed your username to Noah mate :lol:
> 
> NoahofNarnia :whistling:


Dai NoahoofNarnia Jones


----------



## Patsy

Btw how is @Tommy10 and @dipdabs these days? they dont come these ways anymore, hows things?


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all

Have a good day


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Morning all
> 
> Have a good day


Morning Jojo... and the rest of TT CREW


----------



## Dai Jones

tired.com


----------



## mal

getting my caffiene down me,another day of rain and wet cloths:cursing:


----------



## [email protected]

Well I'd been in work for 20 minutes when I got a phone call from my childminder saying that my daughter had just thrown up all over her lounge. She did say she wasn't feeling well this morning but I thought she was faking. Whoops, bad mummy!

So I'm home again now.

Coffee and daytime tv? Don't mind if I do :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Well I'd been in work for 20 minutes when I got a phone call from my childminder saying that my daughter had just thrown up all over her lounge. She did say she wasn't feeling well this morning but I thought she was faking. Whoops, bad mummy!
> 
> So I'm home again now.
> 
> Coffee and daytime tv? Don't mind if I do :thumb:


loose women...


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> loose women...


Jezza at the moment, haven't watched it for ages.

DNA tests and lie detector results, exciting stuff :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Jezza at the moment, haven't watched it for ages.
> 
> DNA tests and lie detector results, exciting stuff :lol:


 :lol: jezza is classic comedy... some of the people on there are crazy.. lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: jezza is classic comedy... some of the people on there are crazy.. lol


makes me cringe that program


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> makes me cringe that program


I can just see you on there one day....

Wife wont let me use roids..... so I kicked her out of house and changed the locks!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I can just see you on there one day....
> 
> Wife wont let me use roids..... so I kicked her out of house and changed the locks!!


:laugh:.....you know that could actually happen


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> makes me cringe that program


Makes me cringe too but makes me feel better about my life lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Makes me cringe too but makes me feel better about my life lol.


very true


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I can just see you on there one day....
> 
> Wife wont let me use roids..... so I kicked her out of house and changed the locks!!


Or "just found out my brother and sister are really my mum and dad" fpmsl hahahah :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Evening all! Heard from Cheeky Monkey and he said to wish all of Team Taffy the best!


----------



## Jay.32

evening all...


----------



## [email protected]

Evening Taffies, or is it Taffys?


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Evening Taffies, or is it Taffys?


taffs & taffets... you are now a taffet...:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> taffs & taffets... you are now a taffet...:laugh:


Haha ok I'll try that again....

Evening Taffs and Taffets


----------



## Patsy

Evening all,just got back from the beach and im shattered, just in bed now waiting for the mrs to get outta the shower :whistling: :bounce:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Evening all,just got back from the beach and im shattered, just in bed now waiting for the mrs to get outta the shower :whistling: :bounce:


Make sure you get straight to sleep then if you're shattered


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Make sure you get straight to sleep then if you're shattered


I will be sure to... right after ive rode the pork sword into tuna town hahahaa :lol: :rockon:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> I will be sure to... right after ive rode the pork sword into tuna town hahahaa :lol: :rockon:


pmsl!! Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> pmsl!! Enjoy :thumb:


I'll try, always room for one more :001_tt2: :lol: :innocent:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> I'll try, always room for one more :001_tt2: :lol: :innocent:


Don't tempt me. Haven't seen my bf since Saturday and won't be seeing him until Sunday morning.

Things are getting a tad frustrating in Jojo's world :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Don't tempt me. Haven't seen my bf since Saturday and won't be seeing him until Sunday morning.
> 
> *Things are getting a tad frustrating in Jojo's world* :lol:


Im listening :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

im off.... its getting a bit warm in here..... jay legs it


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Im listening :lol:


Lol I'll cope. I have my bunny to keep me company


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> im off.... its getting a bit warm in here..... jay legs it


It's ok Jay I'm going for a cold shower in a mo :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Lol I'll cope. I have my bunny to keep me company


Not from Ann SUmmers I hope, fallen out with them big time as the last thing I bought lasted a few days before it stopped working, now that was frustrating!!! :cursing:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Not from Ann SUmmers I hope, fallen out with them big time as the last thing I bought lasted a few days before it stopped working, now that was frustrating!!! :cursing:


Oh that's not good. They can be a bit hit and miss but I'm veeeery happy with my latest purchase


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Oh that's not good. They can be a bit hit and miss but I'm veeeery happy with my latest purchase


I was when it worked, was awesome :bounce: just need another now! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> I was when it worked, was awesome :bounce: just need another now! :thumb:


Should start a thread in the powder room and we can rate our bunnies :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Hello and goodnight just read the last few posts and im now going to bed with a smile on my face


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> Hello and goodnight just read the last few posts and im now going to bed with a smile on my face


Goodnight Dai. Sweet dreams


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Not from Ann SUmmers I hope, fallen out with them big time as the last thing I bought lasted a few days before it stopped working, now that was frustrating!!! :cursing:


Keeks Ive just ordered you a 350 with a kick start!!! you wont burn that one out :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> It's ok Jay I'm going for a cold shower in a mo :lol:





Keeks said:


> Not from Ann SUmmers I hope, fallen out with them big time as the last thing I bought lasted a few days before it stopped working, now that was frustrating!!! :cursing:


Now now girls you both have my number and im available on most days including bank holidays, and more so if you cant get hold of me on my landline you can always contact me this way....


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Should start a thread in the powder room and we can rate our bunnies :lol:


NO! Here is just fine thank you


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Goodnight Dai. Sweet dreams


I was up all night I'm knackered now


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Now now girls you both have my number and im available on most days including bank holidays, and more so if you cant get hold of me on my landline you can always contact me this way....


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> NO! Here is just fine thank you


 :lol: :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> NO! Here is just fine thank you


Ok then which bunny have you got?


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> I was up all night I'm knackered now


Sorry Dai, did we keep you up? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Sorry Dai, did we keep you up? :lol:


yes, rubbed one out and got jumped on by the mrs and I still couldn't sleep


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Ok then which bunny have you got?


The one that spits at you :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> yes, rubbed one out and got jumped on by the mrs and I still couldn't sleep


So it was more wet dreams than sweet dreams then :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> So it was more wet dreams than sweet dreams then :laugh:


yep, I thought it was my birthday ffs


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> The one that spits at you :lol:


That doesn't sound very nice, I think you need to train your bunny.

Here's mine :innocent:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> yep, I thought it was my birthday ffs


Haha well don't complain. Being knackered from a night of bedroom athletics is always good :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Haha well don't complain. Being knackered from a night of bedroom athletics is always good :thumb:


not when ya just hit the gym hard a hour or so before


----------



## Jay.32

ffs its turned to utter filth in here.....

TEAM TAFFY FILTH THREAD


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> not when ya just hit the gym hard a hour or so before


Bless you, it's a hard life isn't it? Just lay back and think of England......whoops sorry, I mean Wales :lol:

At least you're getting some!


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> ffs its turned to utter filth in here.....
> 
> TEAM TAFFY FILTH THREAD


The boys started it :innocent:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> That doesn't sound very nice, I think you need to train your bunny.
> 
> Here's mine :innocent:
> 
> View attachment 121456


Mine is trained, look....










:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> ffs its turned to utter filth in here.....
> 
> TEAM TAFFY FILTH THREAD


 :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Mine is trained, look....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


WOW! Yours is huuuuge!! :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Bless you, it's a hard life isn't it? Just lay back and think of England......whoops sorry, I mean Wales :lol:
> 
> At least you're getting some!


GET OUT!!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> The boys started it :innocent:


 @Keeks did


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> WOW! Yours is huuuuge!! :bounce: :thumb:


Well he does lift :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> GET OUT!!


 :blowme: :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Well he does lift :lol:


roided up bunny :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> :blowme: :tongue:


If I must :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> roided up bunny :laugh:


Only thing is mate mine doesn't train legs :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> If I must :tongue:


Lol here we go again. I'm going to have to stop using that one.

I need one that says "kiss my ass!"


----------



## Patsy

Nextime your in ann summers girls try this one on for size hahahaha pmsl!!! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Nextime your in ann summers girls try this one on for size hahahaha pmsl!!! :lol:


Lol what is it?


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Lol here we go again. I'm going to have to stop using that one.
> 
> I need one that says "kiss my ass!"


I can do that aswell :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Only thing is mate mine doesn't train legs :lol:


or arms by the look of it


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> I can do that aswell :tongue:


Excellent!

This is me


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Excellent!
> 
> This is me
> 
> View attachment 121459


taking the picture more like


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Lol what is it?


Its a roided up sex toy with long lasting duration

*Batteries not included :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> taking the picture more like


Haha it's a random who has that on her myspace.

Why would you put that online? Just why? :no:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Its a roided up sex toy with long lasting duration
> 
> *Batteries not included :tongue:


No, I googled it and it's just a soft toy.

I have no use for a soft toy! Go find me something useful


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Haha it's a random who has that on her myspace.
> 
> Why would you put that online? Just why? :no:


very true but some people are just too confident no matter how they look


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> very true but some people are just too confident no matter how they look


Actually that's true.

I was being a bit mean really. Good for her I suppose if she's happy with the way she looks.


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> No, I googled it and it's just a soft toy.
> 
> I have no use for a soft toy! Go find me something useful


Thought woman like men who have a soft side?


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Actually that's true.
> 
> *I was being a bit mean really*. Good for her I suppose if she's happy with the way she looks.


No you wasnt, she's a fat bish lol


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Thought woman like men who have a soft side?


A soft side is fine (in moderation) but he needs to be hard where it counts :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> No you wasnt, she's a fat bish lol


Lol yes she is but she seems happy with it so good for her.

Girl power! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

mg: Blinky flip, I need to cover my eyes from all this rudeness!!!

Have a good weekend all whatever you're upto! Im off to Bodypower so will report back on Sunday.


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> mg: Blinky flip, I need to cover my eyes from all this rudeness!!!
> 
> Have a good weekend all whatever you're upto! Im off to Bodypower so will report back on Sunday.


Lol a little bit of naughtiness always brightens up my day.

Have a fab time at Bodypower


----------



## 25434

Morning all.....happy Saturday to ya...


----------



## Jay.32

Morning guys & gals


----------



## mal

bore dar. hows everyone looking in the mirror this mornin,,,,,,,


----------



## 25434

mal said:


> bore dar. hows everyone looking in the mirror this mornin,,,,,,,


So far I look pretty bad, bud a coffee, a ton of makeup and a baggy top will go a long way to fixing that, thanks...  :laugh:


----------



## mal

Flubs said:


> So far I look pretty bad, bud a coffee, a ton of makeup and a baggy top will go a long way to fixing that, thanks...  :laugh:


im having a coffee atm....and going swimming later and gardening this afternoon,,so i might just give

the mascara a miss today lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Im at work until 11 Ive just eaten museli and a pro shake.. @mal I also have to cut the grass when I get home... and Ive just been told im going to ikea aswell..

Training legs later


----------



## [email protected]

Morning boys and girls

Gardening for me too today. I hate cutting the grass, seriously considering getting a goat or a sheep!

Have a good one


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Morning boys and girls
> 
> Gardening for me too today. I hate cutting the grass, seriously considering getting a goat or a sheep!
> 
> Have a good one


its cardio... dont me lazy Taffet


----------



## mal

check out this link jay......

http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2013/wales/first%20timers/album/index.html


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> its cardio... dont me lazy Taffet


Yay cardio.............said Jojo never!!

Lol I'll get it done, just wish my garden was flat.


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Yay cardio.............said Jojo never!!
> 
> Lol I'll get it done, just wish my garden was flat.


which garden :lol: sorry... have a trim jo :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> check out this link jay......
> 
> http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2013/wales/first%20timers/album/index.html


Nice 1 mal... didnt know these were up


----------



## Skye666

[email protected] said:


> Morning boys and girls
> 
> Gardening for me too today. I hate cutting the grass, seriously considering getting a goat or a sheep!
> 
> Have a good one


If that's how u got that boogie @jojo .....I'm away to the garden..chop chop


----------



## [email protected]

mal said:


> check out this link jay......
> 
> http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2013/wales/first%20timers/album/index.html


Looking fab there @Jay.32 :thumb:

The guy to the right seems to think so too :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Looking fab there @Jay.32 :thumb:
> 
> The guy to the right seems to think so too :lol:


Ha ha... I didnt notice that before.... think he better put that tongue away lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Gardening done so out on the motorbike tomoz


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> Gardening done so out on the motorbike tomoz


My garden's all done too so by my watch that makes it Pimm's o' clock :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Morning all

How did everyones weekend go?

I went to an all you can eat chinese and had 2 pints and felt hungover!


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Morning all
> 
> How did everyones weekend go?
> 
> I went to an all you can eat chinese and had 2 pints and felt hungover!


good and bad for me had blast on the motorbike but kept cutting out on me then pub grub with the family in the afternoon :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> good and bad for me had blast on the motorbike but kept cutting out on me then pub grub with the family in the afternoon :thumb:


Bike not feeling very well Dai... give her a nice service..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Bike not feeling very well Dai... give her a nice service..


no she didn't like turning over I had to bump start her every time I stopped, good ride tho


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> no she didn't like turning over I had to bump start her every time I stopped, good ride tho


Your mrs?


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Your mrs?


Yes....wasn't talking about the bike:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Team Taffy I would like to share with you the very big achievement I made today...

I was in tesco, and managed to walk past a double pack of Jaffa cakes at half price!!! with out buying them or stealling them..

I feel like Ive really turned a corner in my life!! :rockon:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Team Taffy I would like to share with you the very big achievement I made today...
> 
> I was in tesco, and managed to walk past a double pack of Jaffa cakes at half price!!! with out buying them or stealling them..
> 
> I feel like Ive really turned a corner in my life!! :rockon:


idiot....whats wrong with you


----------



## [email protected]

Afternoon all 

I've had a mega busy Monday so far, only just having my lunch now and I'm fluffing ravenous!

Hope you're all having a fandabbydosey day


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> I've had a mega busy Monday so far, only just having my lunch now and I'm fluffing ravenous!
> 
> Hope you're all having a fandabbydosey day


fluffing... do they smell bad?? :cursing:


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> fluffing... do they smell bad?? :cursing:


Not that sort of fluffing - I'm a lady :innocent:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Not that sort of fluffing - I'm a lady :innocent:


Are you still a lady after a nice hot curry????


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Are you still a lady after a nice hot curry????


If I'm in company then yes :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> If I'm in company then yes :lol: [/quote
> 
> :lol: thats my taffet :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Jay.32 said:


> Team Taffy I would like to share with you the very big achievement I made today...
> 
> *I was in tesco, and managed to walk past a double pack of Jaffa cakes at half price!!! with out buying them or stealling them..*
> 
> I feel like Ive really turned a corner in my life!! :rockon:


 :scared:  now I am worried...better call the emergency services..something is amiss...:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Flubs said:


> :scared:  now I am worried...better call the emergency services..something is amiss...:laugh:


I know flubs.... think I need to make an appointment at the docs


----------



## D.M.C

Can I join guys? Just joined the forum.. I'm from Blackwood! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

D.M.C said:


> Can I join guys? Just joined the forum.. I'm from Blackwood! :thumb:


welcome D.M.C.

Whats your goals mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all.... its to bloody quiet in yer lately..... @Patsy pull your finger out mate.. your not a Team Taffy sergeant for nothing...


----------



## Dai Jones

I've just had a flash back I used to love a bit of RUN-D.M.C back in the day


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I've just had a flash back I used to love a bit of RUN-D.M.C back in the day


have you got laces in your trainers..


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all.... its to bloody quiet in yer lately..... @Patsy pull your finger out mate.. your not a Team Taffy sergeant for nothing...


Lol i was busy in the MA telling some wannabe hero he's full of it, im back now to fulfil my duties lol


----------



## Jay.32

I havent been in the ma for ages.. will have to pop in


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> have you got laces in your trainers..


only tied a few holes up so the fcukers don't fall off


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> I havent been in the ma for ages.. will have to pop in


Dont waste your time fella its full of knobs and fairies lol


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> only tied a few holes up so the fcukers don't fall off


We will have to get you a pair of back to the future boots Dai lol


----------



## Keeks

Morning all. 

Dai....Bodypower was bum bag galore, they were everywhere! :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> We will have to get you a pair of back to the future boots Dai lol


dai will where them on his bike


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> We will have to get you a pair of back to the future boots Dai lol


 I would look awesome on my bike with those :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Dai....Bodypower was bum bag galore, they were everywhere! :bounce:


 :nono: , just cuz ya carb cycling now don't mean you can give me sh!t


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :nono: , just cuz ya carb cycling now don't mean you can give me sh!t


 mg: Im not cycling at the min, Im trying a slightly different off-season diet, carbs constant but with one high carb cheat day, so I can talk about bum bags!!! :tongue:

I did have some super carbs at weekend though, I got a hotdog from Frankie & Bennie's and was amazing, and a breakfast sub from Subway, equally amazing!!!!!!! And a few Krispy kremes! Bad carb overload but was lovely!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: Im not cycling at the min, Im trying a slightly different off-season diet, carbs constant but with one high carb cheat day, so I can talk about bum bags!!! :tongue:
> 
> I did have some super carbs at weekend though, I got a hotdog from Frankie & Bennie's and was amazing, and a breakfast sub from Subway, equally amazing!!!!!!! And a few Krispy kremes! Bad carb overload but was lovely!


 mg: Naughty girl!!!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> mg: Naughty girl!!!!!!!!! :nono:


Bloody needed it!!! :cursing: :lol: And it was high carb day! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Bloody needed it!!! :cursing: :lol: And it was high carb day! :tongue:


as long as you burn it off :wink:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> as long as you burn it off :wink:


I'll have to, holiday in a few weeks!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Evening all. Some pics from bodypower......



And this is Phil Heath off-season mg: he starts prep for Olympia in a few weeks. :thumb:


----------



## D.M.C

Jay.32 said:


> welcome D.M.C.
> 
> Whats your goals mate?


I want to be MASSIVE! Haha.

I'm currently trying to bulk at the moment.

Im 5.11 and weigh just under 13 stone. Pretty new to all this to be honest. I've trained on and off for a year or two. But never really done research and ate properly.

Any help would be great guys!!


----------



## Dai Jones

D.M.C said:


> I want to be MASSIVE! Haha.
> 
> I'm currently trying to bulk at the moment.
> 
> Im 5.11 and weigh just under 13 stone. Pretty new to all this to be honest. I've trained on and off for a year or two. But never really done research and ate properly.
> 
> Any help would be great guys!!


At the moment keep training hard and get diet sorted simples


----------



## Jay.32

D.M.C said:


> I want to be MASSIVE! Haha.
> 
> I'm currently trying to bulk at the moment.
> 
> Im 5.11 and weigh just under 13 stone. Pretty new to all this to be honest. I've trained on and off for a year or two. But never really done research and ate properly.
> 
> Any help would be great guys!!


Yeah as Dai says get a good diet sorted...

Have a look through some of our journals, and ask some questions if you dont understand anything..


----------



## [email protected]

Great pics @Keeks :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

@Keeks he is a monster.. great pics babe x


----------



## D.M.C

Dai Jones said:


> At the moment keep training hard and get diet sorted simples





Jay.32 said:


> Yeah as Dai says get a good diet sorted...
> 
> Have a look through some of our journals, and ask some questions if you dont understand anything..


Cheers boys.. This is my diet at the moment. Been on it for about 2-3 weeks. this is a typical day (I try and vary meals)

Meal 1/breakfast - bowl of porridge, 3 pieces of whole meal toast and banana

Meal 2/snack - chicken/turkey with salad/veg and brown rice, protein shake/bar

meal 3/lunch - chicken breast x2, potatoes, salad/veg

meal 4 - chicken breast x1, brown rice, sweet corn

meal 5/after workout - beans on whole meal toast, protein shake or potatoes, chicken and veg with shake

meal 6 - omelette (3 eggs), cheese, ham

Rice - half a cup

Veg - half a plate (normally carrots,peas,sweet corn and broccoli)

Beans - 3/4s of a tin

Thats pretty much my day if I snack ill have a banana and shake. Am I eating right to gain muscle guys?

Is there anything to add? Also anything to make my meals abit more interesting?


----------



## Jay.32

D.M.C said:


> Cheers boys.. This is my diet at the moment. Been on it for about 2-3 weeks. this is a typical day (I try and vary meals)
> 
> Meal 1/breakfast - bowl of porridge, 3 pieces of whole meal toast and banana
> 
> Meal 2/snack - chicken/turkey with salad/veg and brown rice, protein shake/bar
> 
> meal 3/lunch - chicken breast x2, potatoes, salad/veg
> 
> meal 4 - chicken breast x1, brown rice, sweet corn
> 
> meal 5/after workout - beans on whole meal toast, protein shake or potatoes, chicken and veg with shake
> 
> meal 6 - omelette (3 eggs), cheese, ham
> 
> Rice - half a cup
> 
> Veg - half a plate (normally carrots,peas,sweet corn and broccoli)
> 
> Beans - 3/4s of a tin
> 
> Thats pretty much my day if I snack ill have a banana and shake. Am I eating right to gain muscle guys?
> 
> Is there anything to add? Also anything to make my meals abit more interesting?


Meal 1 has no protein in it.. so take the pro shake out of meal 2.. and put in meal 1

Whats your weight??? And I can then work something out for you


----------



## Keeks

Morning all!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Meal 1 has no protein in it.. so take the pro shake out of meal 2.. and put in meal 1
> 
> Whats your weight??? And I can then work something out for you


Jay is spot on @D.M.C also more eggs on meal 6 maybe 5-6 so you get 25-30 of protein


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning all!


hiya :wub:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Morning all!


Morning Keeksy

BTW when are you and JoJo coming to visit me for the weekend? :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Tbh DMC's diet is a shambles, seeing as he's from my neck of the woods id gladly write him one up, thats if he wants?

Cant be no fairer than that


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> hiya :wub:


 :wink: Hi Dai!



Patsy said:


> Morning Keeksy
> 
> BTW when are you and JoJo coming to visit me for the weekend? :whistling:


Whenever you want Patsy.....we could have that huge Team Taffy sleepover with all of Team Taffy! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Tbh DMC's diet is a shambles, seeing as he's from my neck of the woods id gladly write him one up, thats if he wants?
> 
> Cant be no fairer than that


its better than mine when I first started my journal


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :wink: Hi Dai!
> 
> Whenever you want Patsy.....we could have that huge Team Taffy sleepover with all of Team Taffy! :bounce:


If by the "whole" of Team Taffy you mean the female member's then you name the date girl :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Whenever you want Patsy.....we could have that huge Team Taffy sleepover with all of Team Taffy! :bounce:


 @Patsy you have moved now to some where quieter so we can all come now yeh?


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> its better than mine when I first started my journal


Yes but mate it could be better and why waste time when he can have it bang on from the start?


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> @Patsy you have moved now to some where quieter so we can all come now yeh?


Yes but my home is like the playboy mansion, females only :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Yes but my home is like the playboy mansion, females only :lol:


what happened to the Welsh sticking together.....you've changed:no:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> If by the "whole" of Team Taffy you mean the female member's then you name the date girl :lol:


My name is susan, and im on my way xx


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> My name is susan, and im on my way xx


:laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> what happened to the Welsh sticking together.....you've changed:no:


Put a blonde wig on mate and your in lol



Jay.32 said:


> My name is susan, and im on my way xx


You see jay knows how to think outside the box :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Put a blonde wig on mate and your in lol
> 
> You see jay knows how to think outside the box :lol:


sorted....I wonder if @Keeks likes blondes


----------



## Jay.32

I am the Godfather.... dont forget it guys..

where theres a will thres a way :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> My name is susan, and im on my way xx


Hi Susan :wub: You're pretty in a manly handsome way, but we may need proof of your Susan-ness as you sort of look familiar and no imposters at the Team Taffy sleepover, you just dont know what they might get upto in the middle of the night! :sneaky2:



Dai Jones said:


> sorted....I wonder if @Keeks likes blondes


I like blondes....wearing bumbags! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I like blondes....wearing bumbags! :tongue:


for you anything :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Hi Susan :wub: You're pretty in a manly handsome way, but we may need proof of your Susan-ness as you sort of look familiar and no imposters at the Team Taffy sleepover, you just dont know what they might get upto in the middle of the night! :sneaky2:
> 
> I like blondes....wearing bumbags! :tongue:


You can cwtch up with me in my bed.... :tongue:

Love from susan xxx


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> for you anything :tongue:


Woo hoo....Dai wants a bumbag! :bounce:



Jay.32 said:


> You can cwtch up with me in my bed.... :tongue:
> 
> Love from susan xxx


Susan, Im not getting into bed with you unless I have proper proof of Susan-ness. :tongue: xxx


----------



## Dai Jones

@Keeks if the Hulk can do it I can:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> @Keeks if the Hulk can do it I can:laugh:


See....proper men wear bumbags! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> @Keeks if the Hulk can do it I can:laugh:


Good to see the hulkster finishing off his community service lol


----------



## tamara

They are filming an episode of holby city in my village today!there's gonna be a jcb involved by the looks of it. My friend lives over there and they came round a few months back and checked with all the residents if it was ok.

We had casualty filming here last year too!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo....Dai wants a bumbag! :bounce:
> 
> Susan, Im not getting into bed with you unless I have proper proof of Susan-ness. :tongue: xxx


ok ok will text you a pic now


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok will text you a pic now


And me


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> And me


You already got loads of them pics of me babe x


----------



## [email protected]

Helloooo Taffs and Taffets 

Sleepover sounds fun @Patsy. Will there be popcorn and pillow fights?


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Helloooo Taffs and Taffets
> 
> Sleepover sounds fun @Patsy. *Will there be popcorn and pillow fights?*


Oh yes, i will be munching popcorn judging the pillow contest but lets get this straight, everybodys a winner here, you will ALL get a piece of me  :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Oh yes, i will be munching popcorn judging the pillow contest but lets get this straight, everybodys a winner here, you will ALL get a piece of me  :whistling:


Actually I've changed my mind about the pillow fights. I think Keeks would break me :lol:

I like your uncensored avi. You look quite handsome in a blurry kind of way


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Actually I've changed my mind about the pillow fights. I think *Keeks would break me* :lol:
> 
> I like your uncensored avi. You look quite handsome in a blurry kind of way


Keep talking girl lol

Well i am good looking, but in a not so arrogant way, i dont love myself... honest :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Keep talking girl lol
> 
> Well i am good looking, but in a not so arrogant way, i dont love myself... honest :whistling:


I can't say anything without you making it rude! :lol:

Lol course you don't :sneaky2:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> *I can't say anything without you making it rude!* :lol:
> 
> Lol course you don't :sneaky2:


Oh go on live a little hahahaa :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Oh well Patsy's in trouble....

Mrs just text me a pic of a micro pig "can we get one please? xxx"

Me "does it do anal?"

I wont repeat the wave of abuse i had fpmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Oh well Patsy's in trouble....
> 
> Mrs just text me a pic of a micro pig "can we get one please? xxx"
> 
> Me "does it do anal?"
> 
> I wont repeat the wave of abuse i had fpmsl :lol: :lol:


Lol sounds like it would be just the right size for you :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Lol sounds like it would be just the right size for you :whistling:


Well you would know :001_tt2:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well you would know :001_tt2:


 

How's your puppy? And no that's not a euphemism!


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> How's your puppy? And no that's not a euphemism!


Shes a litle c*nt that how she is, she slipped he collar down the beach the other day and i had to chase her and rugby tackle her and banged my dodgy knee lol


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Shes a litle c*nt that how she is, she slipped he collar down the beach the other day and i had to chase her and rugby tackle her and banged my dodgy knee lol


Haha see that's why I only have rabbits, much less trouble!

I bet you didn't stay mad with her for long. She's too cute


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok will text you a pic now


 :wub: I have a girl crush on Susan, she's definately allowed to the sleepover!



Patsy said:


> Oh yes, i will be munching popcorn judging the pillow contest but lets get this straight, everybodys a winner here, you will ALL get a piece of me  :whistling:


 :bounce:  Im thinking possibly quark fight instead of pillow fight?!?!?  Then you could join in!



[email protected] said:


> Actually I've changed my mind about the pillow fights. I think Keeks would break me :lol:
> 
> I like your uncensored avi. You look quite handsome in a blurry kind of way


 :lol: Its that Susan you wanna watch out for, she's looks quite powerful, Im a proper girly weakling! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning gang...


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Morning gang...


Morning Jay and all of Team Taffy


----------



## tamara

Guys do you train when you have a cold? Not just a little sniffle but full blocked nose, sore throat and sneezing and a bit of a headache behind your eyes?


----------



## [email protected]

beefdinner said:


> Guys do you train when you have a cold? Not just a little sniffle but full blocked nose, sore throat and sneezing and a bit of a headache behind your eyes?


I wouldn't personally but I know some do. Just rest up for a few days and try to keep your diet on track.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Dai Jones

beefdinner said:


> Guys do you train when you have a cold? Not just a little sniffle but full blocked nose, sore throat and sneezing and a bit of a headache behind your eyes?


last time I did that my nose exploded with blood...just saying

morning TT [email protected]


----------



## tamara

Gonna go I'm doing chest and back so see how I get on


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> last time I did that my nose exploded with blood...just saying
> 
> morning TT [email protected]


 :scared: I hate nose bleeds! I'm ok with blood in general but when it's from the nose it makes me cringe!

Morning Dai


----------



## [email protected]

beefdinner said:


> Gonna go I'm doing chest and back so see how I get on


Well if you feel like your nose is about to explode then stop! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> :scared: I hate nose bleeds! I'm ok with blood in general but when it's from the nose it makes me cringe!
> 
> Morning Dai


it was on a treadmill tho....morning sexy @ss...O i mean Jo :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> it was on a treadmill tho....morning sexy @ss...O i mean Jo :tongue:


You see that just proves my theory that cardio is bad for you. 

Lol how's things with you?


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> You see that just proves my theory that cardio is bad for you.
> 
> Lol how's things with you?


all good ta better tonight tho doing back and shoulders, you ok?


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> all good ta better tonight tho doing back and shoulders, you ok?


All good thanks apart from my knees. I've always had bad knees and they're really sore at the moment. My bf thinks it's probably from squatting like a mong so he's going to check my form tonight


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> All good thanks apart from my knees. I've always had bad knees and they're really sore at the moment. My bf thinks it's probably from squatting like a mong so he's going to check my form tonight


Your bf says they are from squating but he and us really know what its from


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> All good thanks apart from my knees. I've always had bad knees and they're really sore at the moment. My bf thinks it's probably from squatting like a mong so he's going to check my form tonight


that made me lol, I can't squat for sh!t due to my back but still got to be done, if still carries on get some fish oil down ya


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Your bf says they are from squating but he and us really know what its from


Getting down on my knees and scrubbing the kitchen floor you mean? :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> that made me lol, I can't squat for sh!t due to my back but still got to be done, if still carries on get some fish oil down ya


I started taking fish oil last week so hopefully that will help


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> I started taking fish oil last week so hopefully that will help


O thats good few more weeks and you should see a difference


----------



## Leonwales

I want in on team taffy


----------



## Jay.32

Leonwales said:


> I want in on team taffy


where you from fella? whats your goals..?


----------



## Jay.32

By the way guys we are 8th in the ukm hottest threads :thumb:


----------



## Leonwales

Jay.32 said:


> where you from fella? whats your goals..?


Not far from newport, you? Short term goals are just to get in shape and see some abs.


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> By the way guys we are 8th in the ukm hottest threads :thumb:


That's because we've got the Taffets


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> By the way guys we are 8th in the ukm hottest threads :thumb:


cuz we're looking good :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Leonwales said:


> Not far from newport, you? Short term goals are just to get in shape and see some abs.


Rogerstone Newport...

welcome... your best bet is to look through our Journals, check out our diet?training and ask any questions you want..


----------



## Dai Jones

Leonwales said:


> Not far from newport, you? Short term goals are just to get in shape and see some abs.


I've seen you have done a journal thats agood start you will have everyone giving you help and info :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> That's because we've got the Taffets


Your not taking all the credit coz of that peach in your avi :bounce:


----------



## Leonwales

Jay.32 said:


> Rogerstone Newport...
> 
> welcome... your best bet is to look through our Journals, check out our diet?training and ask any questions you want..


Ah cool, i got a few mates from rogerstone. im living in caerwent at the moment. Im subbed to your journal already.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Your not taking all the credit coz of that peach in your avi :bounce:


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Your not taking all the credit coz of that peach in your avi :bounce:


No not just me...........the other Taffets too :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> No not just me...........the other Taffets too :tongue:


Stop dividing us jojo.. we are all one happy family!!!!

Jays cult!!! :devil2:


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Stop dividing us jojo.. we are all one happy family!!!!
> 
> Jays cult!!! :devil2:


You're right I'm sorry............but even in a happy family everybody knows that the girls are better than the boys. It's a fact of life I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Just cleaned my car.... and a big fat nasty fckin seagul shat all over my bonnet :2guns:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Just cleaned my car.... and a big fat nasty fckin seagul shat all over my bonnet :2guns:


:laugh:....pimped out your van yet


----------



## Leonwales

Dai Jones said:


> I've seen you have done a journal thats agood start you will have everyone giving you help and info :thumb:


I need all the help i can get


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Just cleaned my car.... and a big fat nasty fckin seagul shat all over my bonnet :2guns:


I hate seagulls, they're flying vermin!

I was on holiday in Cornwall once and one stole my burger straight out of my hand. I'd only had one bite! :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> I hate seagulls, they're flying vermin!
> 
> I was on holiday in Cornwall once and one stole my burger straight out of my hand. I'd only had one bite! :cursing:


it must of been a girl seagul!!! coz a boy seagul wouldnt of done that :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:....pimped out your van yet


yes mate, its still a work in progress.. picked up some more new parts this week.. its going in to my mates garage next week to have some engine and bodywork done.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

@Dai Jones 

Narnia.....or not Narnia??!?! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> @Dai Jones
> View attachment 122230
> 
> 
> Narnia.....or not Narnia??!?! :confused1: :lol:


Haha that made me chuckle


----------



## Keeks

Morning!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> View attachment 122277
> 
> 
> Morning!


Morning hun, & TT mob


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning hun, & TT mob


Good morning! Hows your legs? Mine are SORE! This mornings power walk was hard work. :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Good morning! Hows your legs? Mine are SORE! This mornings power walk was hard work. :cursing:


Thay are sore... but you know when you know they are going to be worse tomorrow..

Think you might have to come and look after me hun x


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all. Have a fab Friday


----------



## Jay.32

What are you TT members doing for bank hol weekend??

Im finishing the coving in my bathroom tonight.. working tomorrow Morning, Then @Keeks is coming down to look after me. Sunday going to a christening, Monday taking the kids to Tenby..


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> What are you TT members doing for bank hol weekend??
> 
> Im finishing the coving in my bathroom tonight.. working tomorrow Morning, Then @Keeks is coming down to look after me. Sunday going to a christening, Monday taking the kids to Tenby..


Awww, I'll come and look after you, but you have to help me with choosing a holiday bikini cos thats what Im doing this weekend, holiday shopping. Also a christening tomorrow and having some nice food throughout the weekend. :thumb:

And writing my quark letters! :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Awww, I'll come and look after you, but you have to help me with choosing a holiday bikini cos thats what Im doing this weekend, holiday shopping. Also a christening tomorrow and having some nice food throughout the weekend. :thumb:
> 
> And writing my quark letters! :bounce:


Helping you choose a bikini.... omg what a tuff job!!!! but I will do it just for you babe.. You will probably be trying loads on wont you..... but I dont mind.. I will take my time choosing to make sure you get the right one..

xxxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Helping you choose a bikini.... omg what a tuff job!!!! but I will do it just for you babe.. You will probably be trying loads on wont you..... but I dont mind.. I will take my time choosing to make sure you get the right one..
> 
> xxxx


 :lol: It doesnt matter then, I'll take Susan with me, reckon you'd be a bit too pervy anyway! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> What are you TT members doing for bank hol weekend??
> 
> Im finishing the coving in my bathroom tonight.. working tomorrow Morning, Then @Keeks is coming down to look after me. Sunday going to a christening, Monday taking the kids to Tenby..


not much going on holiday week after so maybe shopping for small to medium t-shirts


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :lol: It doesnt matter then, I'll take Susan with me, reckon you'd be a bit too pervy anyway! :tongue:


mg:how dare you think I would look at your georgous fit body in that way :drool: :innocent:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> mg:how dare you think I would look at your georgous fit body in that way :drool: :innocent:


gay!! :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

I have a new found lease on life which has made me see the light.....


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> What are you TT members doing for bank hol weekend??
> 
> Im finishing the coving in my bathroom tonight.. working tomorrow Morning, Then @Keeks is coming down to look after me. Sunday going to a christening, Monday taking the kids to Tenby..


Kids are going to their dad's so I'll be chilling with my man.


----------



## [email protected]

@Patsy these are my fave for a treat :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Kids are going to their dad's so I'll be chilling with my man.


Nice... enjoy the peace while you got JoJo


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> @Patsy these are my fave for a treat :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 122296


 @[email protected] @Patsy Im trying to keep my diet clean.... so will you please keep the fcking food porn out of here :cursing: :bounce:


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> @[email protected] @Patsy Im trying to keep my diet clean.... so will you please keep the fcking food porn out of here :cursing: :bounce:


Lol sorry Jay. You've got to have a little treat now and again 

Is this better? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Lol sorry Jay. You've got to have a little treat now and again
> 
> Is this better? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 122297


mmmmmm yeah... but no food would be better...... At the moment my appetite has gone through the roof... and Im eating anything I see!!! and even if it moves


----------



## Patsy

Diet i have been following all week, gonna stick with it now for 6 weeks and get my abs back out more because as you all know the only reason i train is for aesthetics, gonna hold off my cycle for a few more weeks for personal reasons.

*Wake : Oats with nuts and a banana or Poached egg on wholegrain toast*

*
*

*
Mid morning : Shake with flax seeds and psyllium husk*

*
*

*
Lunch : Tuna and rice cakes*

*
*

*
Mid afternoon : Shake with blended oats or weetabix and nuts*

*
*

*
5/6pm : Chicken and veg with rice*

*
*

*
Evening : Prebed shake peanut butter*

I cut off carbs straight after evening meal so technically im carb fasting til next morning breakfast time.

Also im high dosing vit c and omega fish caps at a gram each per day and 10g of creatine.

This diet is pish easy to follow without complicating things, nice clean food and easy to prep and take with you on the move


----------



## Dai Jones

My diet tonight will include KFC


----------



## Patsy

*Also i have promised myself i wont bother posting hardley in any other threads and get involved with pointless debates, i have been here 6 years and i have never used the ignore function so many times lol i even negged someone!!!...Feltgoodman lol


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> My diet tonight will include KFC


Shhh Jay will tell you off!

But if we whisper really quietly he won't be able to hear us - I'm having chicken jalfrezi with pilau rice and naan bread tonight


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> *Also i have promised myself i wont bother posting hardley in any other threads and get involved with pointless debates, i have been here 6 years and i have never used the ignore function so many times lol i even negged someone!!!...Feltgoodman lol


I negged this morning. It was very exciting :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> I negged this morning. It was very exciting :lol:


I know it was a magical moment... i actually got aroused :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

@Dai Jones & [email protected] :2guns: :death: :gun_bandana: :ban:  :nono:


----------



## Jay.32

Jay throws dummey right out of the pram.... and is now wheel spinning out of work to hold up the shop for a box of mars bars h34r:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> I know it was a magical moment... i actually got aroused :lol:


Me too


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> @Dai Jones & [email protected] :2guns: :death: :gun_bandana: :ban:  :nono:


CHEAT MEAL....OK!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> @Dai Jones & [email protected] :2guns: :death: :gun_bandana: :ban:  :nono:


Sorry Jay I didn't think you'd be able to hear me whispering. 

My lips are sealed


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Me too


Go on keep talking lol


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Go on keep talking lol


Oh sh!t there off again... now I have to leave... my mind is to innocent for all this.. :innocent:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Go on keep talking lol





Jay.32 said:


> Oh sh!t there off again... now I have to leave... my mind is to innocent for all this.. :innocent:


Best not, we might push Jay over the edge :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> mg:how dare you think I would look at your georgous fit body in that way :drool: :innocent:


  Sorry! Just thought if Susan came along, she could actually help me try them on.....thats all. I know you're not a perve! :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

@Patsy I made the most amazing pudding last night......one egg, two whites, some quark and a scoop of lemon shortcake protein powder, micro for a minute and it was AMAZING!!!!! Cake like with a gooey warm middle! :drool:

Im also going food shopping tonight and am very VERY excited! Food porn weekend this weekend!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Sorry! Just thought if Susan came along, she could actually help me try them on.....thats all. I know you're not a perve! :whistling:


look if you want to call me susan thats cool.. pick me up at 11am xx


----------



## Keeks

Happy Saturday Team Taffy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Happy Saturday Team Taffy! :thumbup1:


Good morning beautiful.. are you on your way to pick me up?

Susan xxxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning beautiful.. are you on your way to pick me up?
> 
> Susan xxxx


Good morning sexy Susan. Change of plan.....didnt sleep much last night so shoppings off today, need a lazy day in bed, bikini shopping can wait. xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Good morning sexy Susan. Change of plan.....didnt sleep much last night so shoppings off today,* need a lazy day in bed,* bikini shopping can wait. xxx


Ok im on my way over to cook your meals for you :wink:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Ok im on my way over to cook your meals for you :wink:


Junk food only, and I have tramadol at the ready, now hurry up! xxx :devil2:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Junk food only, and I have tramadol at the ready, now hurry up! xxx :devil2:


Just starting the Porcshe up.......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mal

nice sunny day,actually put shorts on...must be summer..whoop!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> nice sunny day,actually put shorts on...must be summer..whoop!


it will rain now youve said that!!!!! nice 1 mal :cursing:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> it will rain now youve said that!!!!! nice 1 mal :cursing:


ive just put some suncream on mate,factor 30...im that confident!


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all. Have a fab weekend


----------



## Jay.32

Morning jojo and suncream mal... and the rest of you crazy TT CREW.


----------



## Jay.32

Mal... the suns gone in!!! Im not speaking to you!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Just starting the Porcshe up.......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Slug powered porshce is it!?!? Im waiting! xxxx :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> nice sunny day,actually put shorts on...must be summer..whoop!





Jay.32 said:


> it will rain now youve said that!!!!! nice 1 mal :cursing:


Exactly Mal!!!! You've well and truly jinxed the bank holiday weekend now and reckon the rains on its way now!!!!!! It is a cracking day here, suns blazing, but know it wont last, good old British summer! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Just arriving at @Keeks so I guess I wont be back on here til tusday..

Have a nice weekend Guys..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Just arriving at @Keeks so I guess I wont be back on here til tusday..
> 
> Have a nice weekend Guys..


Lucky guy


----------



## Jay.32

hi guys.. oops, keeks is calling me back up stairs... she is so demanding Ive got now cover myself in quark...

The things I do for this girl


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> hi guys.. oops, keeks is calling me back up stairs... she is so demanding Ive got now cover myself in quark...
> 
> The things I do for this girl


 :lol: :lol: :lol: So this is where you sneaked off to?!

:innocent: Sorry for being so demanding :innocent: And next time you cover yourself in quark, you can have a cold shower instead!!! :tongue: No, in fact, I didnt say that, thats just an awful waste and a crime against quark. :001_tt2:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: So this is where you sneaked off to?!
> 
> :innocent: Sorry for being so demanding :innocent: And next time you cover yourself in quark, you can have a cold shower instead!!! :tongue: No, in fact, I didnt say that, thats just an awful waste and a crime against quark. :001_tt2:


anything for you honey..x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> anything for you honey..x


More quark then. Xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> More quark then. Xxx


your still hungry for more???  xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> your still hungry for more???  xx


I'm demanding, you even said it yourself!! Xxx


----------



## Jay.32

ok ok i will cover myself again... then you better get some sleep xxxxxxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok i will cover myself again... then you better get some sleep xxxxxxx


Sleep?! Nahhh, sleeps overrated! Xxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Sleep?! Nahhh, sleeps overrated! Xxxx


Tramadols finally worked...... she is out for count... x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Tramadols finally worked...... she is out for count... x


I'm not, I'm gardening in the sun!  Tramadol were ace though, forgot how good they are! X


----------



## Dai Jones

Sunburned and hungover.com


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> Sunburned and hungover.com


X2 on the sunburn...think winters returning this week though.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> X2 on the sunburn...think winters returning this week though.


Sure is a p!ss take it great for two days then it p!sses down for a week


----------



## Keeks

Gotta make the most of the Sun whilst it's here. I cleaned the inside of my car, did some gardening and had an afternoon nap in the Sun, was ace! Indoor jobs tomorrow when it's raining.


----------



## Patsy

Had a lovely day here, went down to the quarry for a swim and down to the beach then for ice cream... i had 2 lol


----------



## Keeks

@Patsy Sainsburys now do lemon flavoured quark, it's ace. I made some vanilla protein pancakes and put lemon quark on them :drool:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> @Patsy Sainsburys now do lemon flavoured quark, it's ace. I made some vanilla protein pancakes and put lemon quark on them :drool:


OMG i need pics so i can drool lol!

I really do miss my Sains quark, it was a vital part of my diet, i give up on quark here its useless


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> OMG i need pics so i can drool lol!
> 
> I really do miss my Sains quark, it was a vital part of my diet, i give up on quark here its useless


Ha ha, will get some pics next time, they were seriously amazing.

I bet you miss it, I'd go insane without it, I will send you happy quark thoughts.


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, will get some pics next time, they were seriously amazing.
> 
> I bet you miss it, I'd go insane without it,* I will send you happy quark thoughts*.


Why thank you lol

I havent given up yet, i will find a decent source, do miss my quark mousse aye


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Why thank you lol
> 
> I havent given up yet, i will find a decent source, do miss my quark mousse aye


 Spoken like a true quarkist, don't give up, you'll find it one day!


----------



## Keeks

Good morning team taffy crew! We've still got Sun here, woo hoo! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning all, Hope you all had a good weekend..

I didnt do much as my little girl was feeling poorly, and she has woken up this morning covered in chicken pox.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning all, Hope you all had a good weekend..
> 
> I didnt do much as my little girl was feeling poorly, and she has woken up this morning covered in chicken pox.


Yeh I did thanks fooked tho, arrr poor thing


----------



## Patsy

Went sight seeing, found a lovely quarry to swim in too


----------



## mal

im off to mcather glen to spend some bunce,and a custard slice lol.


----------



## Patsy

Pics i took of the quarry. it looks like something you would find in America, really nice secluded location, gonna take the tent next time and stay the night


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning all, Hope you all had a good weekend..
> 
> I didnt do much as my little girl was feeling poorly, and she has woken up this morning covered in chicken pox.


Ah bless her, hope it's not too bad for her.


----------



## Patsy

Very quiet in here lately aye


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Very quiet in here lately aye


MAKE SOME NOISE THEN! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> MAKE SOME NOISE THEN! :lol:


Ok then :bounce:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Ok then :bounce:


I want to go out dancing now :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Afternoon TT 

I'm a bit concerned about the lack of activity in here today. I hope none of you got earthquaked! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Afternoon TT
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about the *lack of activity in here today*. I hope none of you got earthquaked! :lol:


Im concerned about the lack of full stop lol


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Im concerned about the lack of full stop lol


It's a good job we're here then eh? Single handedly keeping the thread going.........actually that should be double handedly but you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> It's a good job we're here then eh? Single handedly keeping the thread going.........actually that should be double handedly but you know what I mean :lol:


I'll never let this thread die, never! even into my old age ill still be trolling my dear 'ol TT thread into the ground with honour


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> I'll never let this thread die, never! even into my old age ill still be trolling my dear 'ol TT thread into the ground with honour


Glad to hear it :thumb:

I'll be on a beach somewhere with my 25 year old boy toy bringing me cocktails


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Glad to hear it :thumb:
> 
> *I'll be on a beach somewhere with* my 25 year old boy toy bringing me cocktails


Yeah with a leaking pish bag covered in sand :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Yeah with a leaking pish bag covered in sand :lol:


Don't spoil my fantasy! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

I'll always be knocking around here too, and like jojo, with a toy boy but feeding me quark. 

Having a super hectic week at work, and as an old work colleague used to say.....Right now, I don't know whether to have a sh1t or a haircut! :lol:

Anyway, enjoying my lemon quark this week, maybe a little too much, just had vanilla protein pancakes with it again for my tea, and early night tonight.


----------



## CJ

Im welsh. ....I feel left out


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im welsh. ....I feel left out


You're Welsh.....really!?!?!

You can be part of us, but only cos you have a super super cool friend.....I think I love him! :lol:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> You're Welsh.....really!?!?!
> 
> You can be part of us, but only cos you have a super super cool friend.....I think I love him! :lol:


I am indeed.

From a little town called rhyader, mid wales. Dont have an accent as my dad was in the navy and moved us to.plymouth when I was 8

Whos that ? Im super super cool too


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I am indeed.
> 
> From a little town called rhyader, mid wales. Dont have an accent as my dad was in the navy and moved us to.plymouth when I was 8
> 
> Whos that ? Im super super cool too


Ok, Welsh test passed.

Not quite as cool as your Facebook quark friend, now he's super cool. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I'll always be knocking around here too, and like jojo, with a toy boy but feeding me quark.
> 
> Having a super hectic week at work, and as an old work colleague used to say.....Right now, I don't know whether to have a sh1t or a haircut! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, enjoying my lemon quark this week, maybe a little too much, just had vanilla protein pancakes with it again for my tea, and early night tonight.


babe... please dont tell me you sh!t... I just dont want to visualise that. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> babe... please dont tell me you sh!t... I just dont want to visualise that. :lol:


Not at all, I'm a girl and we don't do that, it was a bloke who used to say that, tickled me every time!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Ok, Welsh test passed.
> 
> Not quite as cool as your Facebook quark friend, now he's super cool. :thumb:


I put him onto qwark..thats why he tags me in lol

You're not cool enough to say whos cool and who isnt...I radiate coolness and now deem you 'uncool' :thumbdown:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I put him onto qwark..thats why he tags me in lol
> 
> You're not cool enough to say whos cool and who isnt...I radiate coolness and now deem you 'uncool' :thumbdown:


I thought you didn't even like quark?!?!

I am cool, and now am aweso, still developing the me bit and my yohimbine came today, so with that, will develop full awesomeness and coolness! :tongue: Ok ***???? :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I thought you didn't even like quark?!?!
> 
> I am cool, and now am aweso, still developing the me bit and my yohimbine came today, so with that, will develop full awesomeness and coolness! :tongue: Ok ***???? :whistling: :thumb:


Listen wench.....I was eating qwark back when all the cool kids were doing it...ypu wanna be qwarkers are just pretenders.

The actual truth is I ate so.much of the sh1t that i went off it !!! Had a couple tubs recently and its not too bad 

I deal out the letters here....I will approve your 'o' but in future make sure ive signed it off before declaring..got me nobber ?


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Listen wench.....I was eating qwark back when all the cool kids were doing it...ypu wanna be qwarkers are just pretenders.
> 
> The actual truth is I ate so.much of the sh1t that i went off it !!! Had a couple tubs recently and its not too bad
> 
> I deal out the letters here....I will approve your 'o' but in future make sure ive signed it off before declaring..got me nobber ?


Jeez, you're harsh, and I don't really fully believe the quark situation but most importantly, I'm not a quark wannabe, I am the crazy quark lady!

And will check with you before I next declare my m, but hopefully it won't be too long. 

Super ***! :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Jeez, you're harsh, and I don't really fully believe the quark situation but most importantly, I'm not a quark wannabe, I am the crazy quark lady!
> 
> And will check with you before I next declare my m, but hopefully it won't be too long.
> 
> Super ***! :tongue:


Too late..I saw the insult fail there nobjockey


----------



## Jay.32

Excuse me @CJ and @Keeks there will be no bickering in here please.. this is a mellow happy welsh place...

peace man:sleeping:


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Excuse me @CJ and @Keeks there will be no bickering in here please.. this is a mellow happy welsh place...
> 
> peace man:sleeping:


Keeks started it


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Keeks started it


 :lol: Keeks stop picking on cj :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Too late..I saw the insult fail there nobjockey


My dad's just given me his tablet as my laptops still poorly, and I'm not used to it yet, and its got predictive writing, so you are in fact a super tag!

And don't blame me, you started it, you always do! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Watched fast and furious 6 last night.......awesome!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Watched fast and furious 6 last night.......awesome!!!


cant wait to see this.. whats the motors like Dai?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> cant wait to see this.. whats the motors like Dai?


tidy mate not going to say much so I don't spoil it but got to love american muscle


----------



## Patsy

Morning all


----------



## Jay.32

morning paddy


----------



## [email protected]

Morning boys and girls


----------



## Jay.32

Got some pics last night off my coach, which I hadnt seen.. so thought I would do some pic whoring with my TT family


----------



## Jay.32

Again, sorry about the face pulling.... looks like im having a sh!t


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Again, sorry about the face pulling.... looks like im having a sh!t


Whats with all this sh!te talk in here this morning? its like a fcuking zoo! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Got some pics last night off my coach, which I hadnt seen.. so thought I would do some pic whoring with my TT family
> 
> View attachment 122992
> View attachment 122993
> View attachment 122994
> View attachment 122995


Last pics didnt do as much justice as these ones mate, Delts are looking goooood and legs are much more detailed than the last pics so i will say yes they need brining up some more but they are better than most mate

Any pics of current condition from rebound mate?


----------



## Patsy

BTW @Jay.32

The ONLY critique that i could advise you on your physique is you need to bring abs out more mate, get them looking more solid and make them match the rest, not impossible mate.

Tbh mate you should be chuffed that you achieved that on your first outting, remember my first prep i was coming down from 17 stone 8 lol that was some effort aye


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Last pics didnt do as much justice as these ones mate, Delts are looking goooood and legs are much more detailed than the last pics so i will say yes they need brining up some more but they are better than most mate
> 
> Any pics of current condition from rebound mate?


more or less this now.. with a little water retention. thanks pats appreciate the compliments.. his camera was better than my phone ..


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> more or less this now.. with a little water retention.
> View attachment 122996
> thanks pats appreciate the compliments.. his camera was better than my phone ..


Get them abs out more and lay off them jaffa cakes :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> BTW @Jay.32
> 
> The ONLY critique that i could advise you on your physique is you need to bring abs out more mate, get them looking more solid and make them match the rest, not impossible mate.
> 
> Tbh mate you should be chuffed that you achieved that on your first outting, remember my first prep i was coming down from 17 stone 8 lol that was some effort aye


Yeah... they came out better the day after.. I never really trained abbs until half way through the prep.. but I do train them a few times a week now.. so next time on stage they there!!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah... they came out better the day after.. I never really trained abbs until half way through the prep.. but I do train them a few times a week now.. so next time on stage they there!!


I usualy bang out a few sets of crunches and leg raises with every gym session mate, mine are still there and i dont train much these days, once you have your shape mate it never goes, i am proof of that. If i dieted down for 8 weeks now id look awesome, its all about whats underneath


----------



## Dai Tomato

Nice shots Jay......... What weight were you on stage bud?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Tomato said:


> Nice shots Jay......... What weight were you on stage bud?


Not sure mate, about 13 stone or just under..


----------



## Dai Tomato

Jay.32 said:


> Not sure mate, about 13 stone or just under..


How tall are you muck?? What's your plans for the future?? You doing any more??


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Tomato said:


> How tall are you muck?? What's your plans for the future?? You doing any more??


Im 6ft.. oh yes Ive caught the bug... I cant wait to get back up there..

I was planning on taking a year out to grow and bring my legs up, then compete in the novice 2015. But I cant wait that long lo.. The plan now is to bang on as much lean mass as i can by december. if I put enough on, I will compete in 2014.. Im increasing cals from 4500 to 7000

I came off gear after the show, as my body needed the break. but 12 weeks from last show, I will start another cycle..


----------



## Patsy

@JANIKvonD Welcome back fella


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> @JANIKvonD Welcome back fella


thank you patsy!!! back to the fun house 

hello the rest o u welsh fukers too x


----------



## Jay.32

welcome home jan


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> thank you patsy!!! back to the fun house
> 
> hello the rest o u welsh fukers too x


I seen you posting over on MT the otherday but i just couldnt bring myself to login in over there lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> welcome home jan


cheers bud  looking good btw



Patsy said:


> I seen you posting over on MT the otherday but i just couldnt bring myself to login in over there lol


lol there is a couple good guys there tbf.....just LOTS of fannys too


----------



## JANIKvonD

this is how i look after my month away...started my cut as tren has fuked my home life by making me a paranoid wreck PMSL


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers bud  looking good btw
> 
> lol *there is a couple good guys there tbf*.....just LOTS of fannys too


Some good boys there that i know personally in the real world mate, i been a member there since 2006 :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Fat useless pig lol :lol:


----------



## Leonwales

haha that was a classic


----------



## Keeks

Quick fly by......Afternoon all! :bounce: Welcome back Jan!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Quick fly by......Afternoon all! :bounce: Welcome back Jan!


cheers keeks  delts lookin ace


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers keeks  delts lookin ace


Cheers Jan, its all that quark I've been eating! :thumb: Looking good yourself! :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Cheers Jan, its all that quark I've been eating! :thumb: Looking good yourself! :thumbup1:


full of quark upto youre delts eh....i like you're style :lol: cheers


----------



## Dai Tomato

Jay.32 said:


> Im 6ft.. oh yes Ive caught the bug... I cant wait to get back up there..
> 
> I was planning on taking a year out to grow and bring my legs up, then compete in the novice 2015. But I cant wait that long lo.. The plan now is to bang on as much lean mass as i can by december. if I put enough on, I will compete in 2014.. Im increasing cals from 4500 to 7000
> 
> I came off gear after the show, as my body needed the break. but 12 weeks from last show, I will start another cycle..


Happy days!!! If you ever fancy a leg session over at Universal, give us a shout bud!!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Tomato said:


> Happy days!!! If you ever fancy a leg session over at Universal, give us a shout bud!!


I used to train there frequently mate, quality gym, best one in Cardiff


----------



## Dai Tomato

Patsy said:


> I used to train there frequently mate, quality gym, best one in Cardiff


Have to agree with you there Pat, they're constantly improving it and bringing in new equipment too!!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Tomato said:


> Have to agree with you there Pat, they're constantly improving it and bringing in new equipment too!!


Mate you will be hard pushed to find a gym like that anywhere else, the owners a competitive bb'er himself so he knows what people want and need

Went with the mrs' brother to "the best gym in Ireland" few weeks back and i walked in and pished myself laughing, maybe its me being spoilt back home but this place was like a fcuking youth club, not got a fcuking clue over here :lol:


----------



## Dai Tomato

Patsy said:


> Mate you will be hard pushed to find a gym like that anywhere else, the owners a competitive bb'er himself so he knows what people want and need
> 
> Went with the mrs' brother to "the best gym in Ireland" few weeks back and i walked in and pished myself laughing, maybe its me being spoilt back home but this place was like a fcuking youth club, not got a fcuking clue over here :lol:


Realy?? I can well imagine!! I've been pal's with the lads who own Universal for fifteen odd years and you're 100% right in what you say!! You in Ireland long term or have plans to return to Cardiff?


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Mate you will be hard pushed to find a gym like that anywhere else, the owners a competitive bb'er himself so he knows what people want and need
> 
> Went with the mrs' brother to "the best gym in Ireland" few weeks back and i walked in and pished myself laughing, maybe its me being spoilt back home but this place was like a fcuking youth club, not got a fcuking clue over here :lol:


Picsornosh!tgym.com


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Picsornosh!tgym.com


Pardon?????

Morning all


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Pardon?????
> 
> Morning all


----------



## Jay.32

say that again dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> say that again dai


that again dai... :confused1:


----------



## mal

summers here today guys,remember to oil up!


----------



## Patsy

mal said:
 

> summers here today guys,remember to oil up!


Mate same here, shame i aint as lean as usual :sad:


----------



## [email protected]

Happy Friday everybody :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Tomato said:


> Realy?? I can well imagine!! I've been pal's with the lads who own Universal for fifteen odd years and you're 100% right in what you say!! You in Ireland long term or have plans to return to Cardiff?


Gonna stay here mate, its so quiet and im happy so i will just absorb the peace and quiet!

Yeah i heard the owners are good boys, we have mutual friends, If your in Cardiff Dai chances are we have crossed paths mate


----------



## mal

4 rounds of toast this morning and jam:thumb: major doms in my lats too......good start to the day.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> 4 rounds of toast this morning and jam:thumb: major doms in my lats too......good start to the day.


Does that mean jam n toast is good for doms


----------



## Dai Tomato

Patsy said:


> Gonna stay here mate, its so quiet and im happy so i will just absorb the peace and quiet!
> 
> Yeah i heard the owners are good boys, we have mutual friends, If your in Cardiff Dai chances are we have crossed paths mate


Damn good chance of that bud, Nelson originally but loads of mates up the Rhondda, did a couple of years door work in Cardiff late 90's onwards.....


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> Does that mean jam n toast is good for doms


oh yes!! just had a massive steak pasty with tom sauce,,and a few poached eggs..


----------



## Keeks

Evening all! Hope everyones having a good weekend! 

Ive been holiday shopping, got two bikinis that dont fit propery and lads, I am going to say this and you may never hear this from a woman again so remember this.......I dont like clothes shopping!!!! I cant find clothes that fit me, very hard work indeed, dump me in the supermarket and Im happy, or buying tupperware but clothes, its just too much like hard work.

The best purchase of the day today was a new patterned special plate with 3 square compartments, its amazing and will post a pic when Ive hopefully fixed my poorly computer! Wish me luck.

And Ive just had a tuna and onion pizza for tea and its was awesome! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> Damn good chance of that bud, Nelson originally but loads of mates up the Rhondda, did a couple of years door work in Cardiff late 90's onwards.....


 :bounce: Im from the Lancashire Nelson! :bounce:



mal said:


> oh yes!! just had a massive steak pasty with tom sauce,,and a few poached eggs..


Thats a weird combo, pasty and poached eggs! But loving the pasty bit. And dont jinx the nice weather Mal! :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Evening all! Hope everyones having a good weekend!
> 
> Ive been holiday shopping, got two bikinis that dont fit propery and lads, I am going to say this and you may never hear this from a woman again so remember this.......I dont like clothes shopping!!!! I cant find clothes that fit me, very hard work indeed, dump me in the supermarket and Im happy, or buying tupperware but clothes, its just too much like hard work.
> 
> The best purchase of the day today was a new patterned special plate with 3 square compartments, its amazing and will post a pic when Ive hopefully fixed my poorly computer! Wish me luck.
> 
> And Ive just had a tuna and onion pizza for tea and its was awesome! :drool:


I love clothes shopping when I'm by myself so that I can spend as long as I like trying things on and wandering around. If I'm with my kids or friends I get really stressed out when they try to hurry me up lol.


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> I love clothes shopping when I'm by myself so that I can spend as long as I like trying things on and wandering around. If I'm with my kids or friends I get really stressed out when they try to hurry me up lol.


I used to love it, obsessed with clothes but now it just ends up winding me up. And trying clothes on is even more depressing, not much seems to fit me right, and then I have to think when will it fit me, off season or when prepping and will I wear it much due to how long it will fit me for. :sad: But went food shopping after and that was good!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> I used to love it, obsessed with clothes but now it just ends up winding me up. And trying clothes on is even more depressing, not much seems to fit me right, and then I have to think when will it fit me, off season or when prepping and will I wear it much due to how long it will fit me for. :sad: But went food shopping after and that was good!


That must be a real pain  You should go shoe shopping instead, shoes always fit :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> That must be a real pain  You should go shoe shopping instead, shoes always fit :thumb:


I did get some shoes, black platform/high heels, gonna hurt like hell but they look ace! :bounce:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> I did get some shoes, black platform/high heels, gonna hurt like hell but they look ace! :bounce:


Best piece of advice my mum has ever given me : Beautiful shoes aren't meant to be comfortable! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Best piece of advice my mum has ever given me : Beautiful shoes aren't meant to be comfortable! :lol:


 :lol: I like that! Yep, the ones that look amazing are the ones where you can hardly walk the next day. :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> :lol: I like that! Yep, the ones that look amazing are the ones where you can hardly walk the next day. :lol:


Lol I have loads of beautiful uncomfortable shoes. I call them shoes for sitting down in :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Lol I have loads of beautiful uncomfortable shoes. I call them shoes for sitting down in :lol:


 :lol: Or bedroom shoes! :lol:

I once had the most ridiculous platforms when I'd just started going out, and fell over on a drunken night out and spent the next day in casualty due to a badly sprained foot, my dad was less than impressed, he went ballistic!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> :lol: Or bedroom shoes! :lol:
> 
> I once had the most ridiculous platforms when I'd just started going out, and fell over on a drunken night out and spent the next day in casualty due to a badly sprained foot, my dad was less than impressed, he went ballistic!


Haha! Bedroom shoes, love it! :lol:

Ouch I bet that hurt. I've fallen off a few tables in my time after thinking it was a good idea to dance on them in ridiculously high heels. Only ever had bumps and bruises luckily. This is why I no longer drink Sambuca :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Haha! Bedroom shoes, love it! :lol:
> 
> Ouch I bet that hurt. I've fallen off a few tables in my time after thinking it was a good idea to dance on them in ridiculously high heels. Only ever had bumps and bruises luckily. This is why I no longer drink Sambuca :lol:


Gotta love the bedroom shoes! :thumb:

Lol, sounds like a recipe for some serious UDI's! Im not keen on sambuca for similar reasons. :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Gotta love the bedroom shoes! :thumb:
> 
> Lol, sounds like a recipe for some serious UDI's! Im not keen on sambuca for similar reasons. :lol:


What are UDI's?


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> What are UDI's?


Unidentified Drinking Injuries!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Unidentified Drinking Injuries!


Lol! Never heard that one before :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Lol! Never heard that one before :lol:


 :lol: Its bizarre waking up with scratches/bruises/sore bits and just cant fathom out how the hell they got there!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> :lol: Its bizarre waking up with scratches/bruises/sore bits and just cant fathom out how the hell they got there!


I'm like that without even having a drink though lol. I bruise really easily and I'm forever noticing bruises and wondering where they came from!


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> I'm like that without even having a drink though lol. I bruise really easily and I'm forever noticing bruises and wondering where they came from!


Me too, but I am a super clumsy ass!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Me too, but I am a super clumsy ass!


Yep if there's a table in the room, I'll bang my leg or toe on it lol.


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Yep if there's a table in the room, I'll bang my leg or toe on it lol.


Lol, I can damage myself in an empty room!


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Thats a weird combo, pasty and poached eggs! But loving the pasty bit. And dont jinx the nice weather Mal! :angry:


IT was from a farmers market full of organlc steak,it was so big i shared half with my son,the eggs were a

Side dish just for extra protein and guilt lol,i also had a sausage and cake there too,a bit of a cheat day


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> :bounce: Im from the Lancashire Nelson! :bounce:


Happy days!! 

So many of my customers get confused between the two........


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> Happy days!!
> 
> So many of my customers get confused between the two........


What are your customer's? Our Nelson's not that nice, but it's home.


----------



## Keeks

Evening all, hope you've all had a nice weekend, but can't believe it's nearly Monday again!!!!!!!


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> What are your customer's? Our Nelson's not that nice, but it's home.


Same here Keeks!! I'm a car dealer but as I advertise nationally, this is where the confusion sometimes comes from....


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> Same here Keeks!! I'm a car dealer but as I advertise nationally, this is where the confusion sometimes comes from....


Lol, so both Nelson are rubbish, yay! :thumb:

I used to work at a car leasing company, are you the male me???? :lol:


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> Lol, so both Nelson are rubbish, yay! :thumb:
> 
> I used to work at a car leasing company, are you the male me???? :lol:


Ha, could well be...... You have far more hair than me though and are a whole lot better looking...... :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> Ha, could well be...... You have far more hair than me though and are a whole lot better looking...... :whistling:


Aww thank you  but you look hairy and cute in your avi, if you are in fact a dancing sheep.


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> Aww thank you  but you look hairy and cute in your avi, if you are in fact a dancing sheep.


Waaaaaaaaaa, brilliant!!! Of course I'm a dancing sheep!! I'm pretty sharp doing the Rhondda two step too mind.......


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> Waaaaaaaaaa, brilliant!!! Of course I'm a dancing sheep!! I'm pretty sharp doing the Rhondda two step too mind.......


 :lol: Well your looking hot Mr dancing sheep! And this is where we do differ as I definitely can't dance.


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well your looking hot Mr dancing sheep! And this is where we do differ as I definitely can't dance.


Errrrrrr, being totally honest with you....... neither can i!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> Errrrrrr, being totally honest with you....... neither can i!!


 mg: So you could be the male keeks???? Do you like quark?


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> mg: So you could be the male keeks???? Do you like quark?


Quark?? Pray tell what this product is I hear so much about on this forum??? Does it taste of chicken????


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> Quark?? Pray tell what this product is I hear so much about on this forum??? Does it taste of chicken????


 mg: Omg!!!! You don't know what quark is yet you're one of team taffy, who have crazy quark lady and man (Patsy)?????

Quark has the most amazing food, it's a soft cheese that's great fire mixing with stuff, high in protein, low in fats and carbs. You can mix it with flavour drops from my protein, protein powder, fruit, or add out to stuff. Loads of options. It ace!!!


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> mg: Omg!!!! You don't know what quark is yet you're one of team taffy, who have crazy quark lady and man (Patsy)?????
> 
> Quark has the most amazing food, it's a soft cheese that's great fire mixing with stuff, high in protein, low in fats and carbs. You can mix it with flavour drops from my protein, protein powder, fruit, or add out to stuff. Loads of options. It ace!!!


Sheeeeeesh!!!!!! I will hunt down this product and let you know my thoughts..... Thank you Keeks, Oh knowledgeable one....... :beer:


----------



## Dai Tomato

BTW, when you next on stage??


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all. Have a good day


----------



## Jay.32

Morning JoJo and the rest of you


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> BTW, when you next on stage??


September, can't wait! :bounce:

And I hope you've been quark shopping today.


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> September, can't wait! :bounce:
> 
> And I hope you've been quark shopping today.


Yeah, I did as it happens!! Ended up with a trolley full of Two Chicks and steak though sorry....... :confused1:

What show you doing Keeks???


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> Yeah, I did as it happens!! Ended up with a trolley full of Two Chicks and steak though sorry....... :confused1:
> 
> What show you doing Keeks???


 :confused1: Two chicks, is that a welsh thing?!?

I'm doing the nabba England and UK shows.


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> :confused1: Two chicks, is that a welsh thing?!?
> 
> I'm doing the nabba England and UK shows.


Ha ha, noooooo, worrying sheep is more of a Welsh thing really...... Two Chicks is a carton of 15 pasturised egg whites, ideal to cook with, drink, add protein to......

You ever done the WPFF Wales?? Good little show that


----------



## Jay.32

Good afternoon all:thumb:


----------



## Dai Tomato

Jay.32 said:


> Good afternoon all:thumb:


You ok bud??


----------



## mal

afternoon,its hot!! cant be bothered to eat.


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Tomato said:


> You ok bud??


Im good Dai... enjoying the sun while we got it mate lol


----------



## Jay.32

The new love of my life!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Tomato said:


> Ha ha, noooooo, worrying sheep is more of a Welsh thing really...... Two Chicks is a carton of 15 pasturised egg whites, ideal to cook with, drink, add protein to......
> 
> You ever done the WPFF Wales?? Good little show that


Ahh I see.

No, never heard of it, what is it and where? As team taffy mascot, I should pop down to Wales and do a comp as I'm now part Welsh (sort of)


----------



## Jay.32

Last night I made my first quark Cheese Cake.. It went a bit t!ts up... but it did taste nice..


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Last night I made my first quark Cheese Cake.. It went a bit t!ts up... but it did taste nice..
> 
> View attachment 123773


Not a cheesecake!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! Have a super day! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Not a cheesecake!!!!! :tongue:


It is!!!!!!

its a new type... original :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning Keeks, Jay and everybody else of the Taff/Taffet variety 

Loving the sun, it puts me in a really good mood. :bounce:

Have a fab day!


----------



## Patsy

Morning all

Im just here mapping out my American road trip next year, cant wait!


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Morning all
> 
> Im just here mapping out my American road trip next year, cant wait!


Morning 

I'd love to do that. I haven't been to America yet.

I'm at my desk wishing I was outside in the sun. I think I've had enough of this working for a living nonsense :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Morning
> 
> I'd love to do that. I haven't been to America yet.
> 
> I'm at my desk wishing I was outside in the sun. I think I've had enough of this working for a living nonsense :lol:


I cant wait, Going to the Grand Canyon, Vegas, San Francisco, Washington, Aspen, New York and hopefully into Canada whilst up in Niagara Falls

Im not realy a summer holiday in Spain or Greece type of guy, past god knows how many years ive gone snowboarding, i love adventures, dont fancy Australia for some reason, dont do it for me

Weather here has been amazing all week and my mrs has been stacked with work so im all alone bored lol


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> I cant wait, Going to the Grand Canyon, Vegas, San Francisco, Washington, Aspen, New York and hopefully into Canada whilst up in Niagara Falls
> 
> Im not realy a summer holiday in Spain or Greece type of guy, past god knows how many years ive gone snowboarding, i love adventures, dont fancy Australia for some reason, dont do it for me
> 
> Weather here has been amazing all week and my mrs has been stacked with work so im all alone bored lol


excuse me Pats, I hope your not ignoring my amazing cheese cake :cursing:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> excuse me Pats, I hope your not ignoring my amazing cheese cake :cursing:


Looks lovely fella, i cant get quark over here, well any decent stuff anyways


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> I cant wait, Going to the Grand Canyon, Vegas, San Francisco, Washington, Aspen, New York and hopefully into Canada whilst up in Niagara Falls
> 
> Im not realy a summer holiday in Spain or Greece type of guy, past god knows how many years ive gone snowboarding, i love adventures, dont fancy Australia for some reason, dont do it for me
> 
> Weather here has been amazing all week and my mrs has been stacked with work so im all alone bored lol


Wow that really is a road trip!

Aren't you supposed to be studying or something?? :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Wow that really is a road trip!
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be studying or something?? :whistling:


It will be, gonna be renting a big SUV to drive around in too!

I am supposed to be but when have i ever followed by the rules? :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> It will be, gonna be renting a big SUV to drive around in too!
> 
> I am supposed to be but when have i ever followed by the rules? :whistling:


Lol take your books to the beach and get a tan while you study. Multi-tasking Jojo style :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning [email protected] x


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> morning [email protected] x


Morning 

How's the weather up there today?


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Morning
> 
> How's the weather up there today?


awrite jo! its cloudy & quite breezy,,,,thank fuk!...beaming sun & DNP do not mix too well lol.

hows it youre end?


----------



## Jay.32

For @Keeks


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite jo! its cloudy & quite breezy,,,,thank fuk!...beaming sun & DNP do not mix too well lol.
> 
> hows it youre end?


Haha you're better off without the heat then.

It's blooming gorgeous here but I'm stuck in my office


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Haha you're better off without the heat then.
> 
> It's blooming gorgeous here but I'm stuck in my office


im in my office too!...but by choice as i feel p!sh lol, got my doag with is so might curl up on his bed for half hour


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> For @Keeks
> 
> View attachment 123795


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: But my new special plate looks nicer than that plain plate!


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Jay.32

@Keeks will have orgasms over this :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 123814


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks will have orgasms over this :lol:


its my pic....i want to see these orgasms taking place


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 123814


Now that's fooking sexy!!!!! :thumb: I want!


----------



## Keeks

Right, seeing as everyone's taking the Mickey out of my plate loving, I'm off......and will be back in a few days. I will see if they have special plates in venison.

Have a fab weekend all and see us next week!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Right, seeing as everyone's taking the Mickey out of my plate loving, I'm off......and will be back in a few days. I will see if they have special plates in venison.
> 
> Have a fab weekend all and see us next week!


Have a good ane mate x


----------



## Keeks

Cheers Jan.

And predictive text, I meant special plates in benidorm, not venison!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Cheers Jan.
> 
> And predictive text, I meant special plates in benidorm, not venison!


Lol I did wonder what you were on about! :lol:

Have a fab holiday :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Cheers Jan.
> 
> And predictive text, I meant special plates in benidorm, not venison!


i thought u were being smart & meant Venice lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers


----------



## Jay.32

morning all


----------



## [email protected]

Morning. It's Friiiiiiiidaaaaay!! :bounce:

Anybody got any plans for the weekend? I'm going to a beach, any beach will do


----------



## JANIKvonD

im putting up a new fence...painting it...weeding....cutting the grass....re-painting my walls...putting up a new washing line....cleaning my slabs & re stoning my borders. <thats sat morning/afternoon...kids will be helping too lol. then we'll just chill in the garden with a few ciders all night...get the log burner out.

sunday..will wash the motor in the morning...then we'll all head to the beach. record the GP for me n the mrs to watch later  ....stick the sunday roast on and generally just poking my erse


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> im putting up a new fence...painting it...weeding....cutting the grass....re-painting my walls...putting up a new washing line....cleaning my slabs & re stoning my borders. <thats sat morning/afternoon...kids will be helping too lol. then we'll just chill in the garden with a few ciders all night...get the log burner out.
> 
> sunday..will wash the motor in the morning...then we'll all head to the beach. record the GP for me n the mrs to watch later  ....stick the sunday roast on and generally just poking my erse


That sounds like a fab weekend, a bit too busy for my liking but crack on lol. Have you got one of those jet washers to do the slabs with?


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> That sounds like a fab weekend, a bit too busy for my liking but crack on lol. Have you got one of those jet washers to do the slabs with?


i bring the power washer home from work & for a wire brush attachment  busy one yes....but once its done...its done for the summer lol


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> i bring the power washer home from work & for a wire brush attachment  busy one yes....but once its done...its done for the summer lol


I need one to do my patio, I think you can hire them from B&Q. They look like good fun :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning Team Taffy

I'm psyching myself up to do the garden. One more coffee and then I'll get started.

Have a good one


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

Where is everybody? It's very lonely in here


----------



## Patsy

Morning all how did everyones weekend go?

I went quarry cliff diving, was a good weekend, jumping 30ft into the water was loads of fun, 6 of us went and only 1 went in... yes me, full of bitches here, if it was my boys back home they would have been back-flipping it, @Jay.32 remember ystradfellte waterfalls in brecon, we all used to fly off that when i was a nipper lol


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Morning all how did everyones weekend go?
> 
> I went quarry cliff diving, was a good weekend, jumping 30ft into the water was loads of fun, 6 of us went and only 1 went in... yes me, full of bitches here, if it was my boys back home they would have been back-flipping it, @Jay.32 remember ystradfellte waterfalls in brecon, we all used to fly off that when i was a nipper lol


Morning, I had a good weekend but woke up this morning with a bad back so I'm having a sofa day.

30ft? Rather you than me lol. Sounds like fun though.

How have you liked my post twice? Are there 2 of you? mg:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Morning, I had a good weekend but woke up this morning with a bad back so I'm having a sofa day.
> 
> 30ft? Rather you than me lol. Sounds like fun though.
> 
> How have you liked my post twice? Are there 2 of you? mg:


Was fun tbh, went down the beach the on the way home and jumped off the pier, was knackered afterwards!

You wish there was 2 of me Jo :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Was fun tbh, went down the beach the on the way home and jumped off the pier, was knackered afterwards!
> 
> You wish there was 2 of me Jo :whistling:


Haha no I think one's enough :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Haha no I think one's enough :tongue:


Would be fun though wouldn't it lol


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Would be fun though wouldn't it lol


No comment on the grounds that it may incriminate me 

Just noticed your signature :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> No comment on the grounds that it may incriminate me
> 
> Just noticed your signature :lol: :lol:


I had to do it Jo lol, thats what one would call around here a "Double Patsy" (DP) :whistling: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> I had to do it Jo lol, thats what one would call around here a "Double Patsy" (DP) :whistling: :lol:


So I've been DP'd then, that's another thing I can tick off my bucket list now :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> DP'd = Bucket :lol: :lol:


Pmsl!

What are you doing today then? Is the weather still nice there?


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> What are you doing today then? Is the weather still nice there?


Nah weathers dull, very windy and bit rainey. Need to nip into town later.. when i get out of bed that is lol


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Nah weathers dull, very windy and bit rainey. Need to nip into town later.. when i get out of bed that is lol


Yeah it's gone a bit overcast here today. Still warm though.

You're still in bed??!! Lazy bugger! I'm half crippled and I'm showered and dressed. The shower was a bit emotional though admittedly :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Yeah it's gone a bit overcast here today. Still warm though.
> 
> You're still in bed??!! Lazy bugger! I'm half crippled and I'm showered and dressed. The shower was a bit emotional though admittedly :lol:


Yeah i woke up about 4am with a sore neck, had about 4 cups of coffee and fell asleep just after the mrs went to work so i am a bit dazed

Whats up with ya back Jo?


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Yeah i woke up about 4am with a sore neck, had about 4 cups of coffee and fell asleep just after the mrs went to work so i am a bit dazed
> 
> Whats up with ya back Jo?


I'll let you off then.

I don't know really, it was fine when I went to bed but hurt like hell when I woke up. I can't straighten up properly so I'm walking like a mong lol. Maybe pulled something when I was doing the garden yesterday although I would've thought that I would've felt something at the time. Probably just slept funny.


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> I'll let you off then.
> 
> I don't know really, it was fine when I went to bed but hurt like hell when I woke up. I can't straighten up properly so I'm walking like a mong lol. Maybe pulled something when I was doing the garden yesterday although I would've thought that I would've felt something at the time. Probably just slept funny.


You may have pulled it in ya sleep then, i always pull my muscles out in my neck, think i have to sort some decent pillows out, i have bought 3 sets in the past month and none of them are comfy enough so i just shot them in the spare rooms


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> You may have pulled it in ya sleep then, i always pull my muscles out in my neck, think i have to sort some decent pillows out, i have bought 3 sets in the past month and none of them are comfy enough so i just shot them in the spare rooms


Yes probably. I've taken a load of ibuprofen so it's not too bad at the moment.

Have you tried the V shaped pillows? I love mine it's dead comfy


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Yes probably. I've taken a load of ibuprofen so it's not too bad at the moment.
> 
> Have you tried the V shaped pillows? I love mine it's dead comfy


I used to have the perfect combo of pillows but lost them in the move, 2 feather ones and a soft microfibre, was the best nights sleep ever!


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> I used to have the perfect combo of pillows but lost them in the move, 2 feather ones and a soft microfibre, was the best nights sleep ever!


Ah that sucks. You'll just have to continue on your perfect pillow quest :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Ah that sucks. You'll just have to continue on your perfect pillow quest :lol:


Yes, i was in Argos here last week and i had the girl in customer services open 4 sealed pillows and none of them were soft enough so i didnt buy them, bet she was happy when i left lol


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Yes, i was in Argos here last week and i had the girl in customer services open 4 sealed pillows and none of them were soft enough so i didnt buy them, bet she was happy when i left lol


Haha I bet she loved you :lol:

Do you have John Lewis there? They do the best pillows.


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Haha I bet she loved you :lol:
> 
> Do you have John Lewis there? They do the best pillows.


No JL unfortunately, tbh they havent got much when it comes to shopping here, will just have to bare it i suppose... or just stop being a girl, i do love my comforts aye


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> No JL unfortunately, tbh they havent got much when it comes to shopping here, will just have to bare it i suppose... or just stop being a girl, i do love my comforts aye


Haha yes man up and stop moaning :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

afternoon fellow pumpers


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> afternoon fellow pumpers


Afternoon 

I don't pump, I'm a lady :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Good morning! 

Benidorm, aka venison, don't do special plates!!!!!!!! I had to have my full English breakfasts on a normal plate......all food touching! :cursing: And I got robbed, my phone and camera so I couldn't even take a picture! But had the best weekend! 

Hope all's good with you guys.


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning....I'm back


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers x


----------



## JANIKvonD

welcome back dai ya part timer


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> welcome back dai ya part timer


cheers dude  hows life up north


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

@Keeks glad you had a good time but rubbish you got robbed! Were you mugged?

@Dai Jones where have you been? I don't remember receiving a request for absence form??!!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> @Dai Jones where have you been? I don't remember receiving a request for absence form??!!


I like it went your stern with me:wub:.....been on holiday Jo


----------



## Keeks

Morning jojo. Just put my bag down for a minute in a bar and that was it, the buggers, my own fault though. The best solution for next year when we go back is a bum bag!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning jojo. Just put my bag down for a minute in a bar and that was it, the buggers, my own fault though. The best solution for next year when we go back is a bum bag!


I hate to admit it but ya right there


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> I like it went your stern with me:wub:.....been on holiday Jo


 :lol:

Where did you go?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I hate to admit it but ya right there


There were loads of bum bags, and I thought of you when I saw them, lol! Yep, bum bags are the future, and better than strapping the phone to my head, cos that just wouldn't look cool!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> :lol:
> 
> Where did you go?


Butlins Skegness for a few days then the rest of the time doing the garden


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> There were loads of bum bags, and I thought of you when I saw them, lol! Yep, bum bags are the future, and better than strapping the phone to my head, cos that just wouldn't look cool!


well at least ya thinking of me for something :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Morning jojo. Just put my bag down for a minute in a bar and that was it, the buggers, my own fault though. The best solution for next year when we go back is a bum bag!


Oh no what a nightmare, hope it didn't spoil your break. Any UDI's to report? :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Morning jojo. Just put my bag down for a minute in a bar and that was it, the buggers, my own fault though. The best solution for next year when we go back is a bum bag!


Aww that sucks, sorry hear that

Me an Jo held down the fort while everyone was moonlighting!


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> Butlins Skegness for a few days then the rest of the time doing the garden


I went there when I was 18 for an adults weekend. Probably a different type of holiday to yours 

Did you have a good time then? I took my kids to Butlins Bognor a few years ago and it was fab.


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Oh no what a nightmare, hope it didn't spoil your break. Any UDI's to report? :lol:


No, it's a minor blip in an amazing weekend, and we're already planning next year's trip, same time, same place, but with a bum bag. Did ok for udi's, just one huge sore bruise on my knee, and just generally feeling like over tired death, but ok and still smiling!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> I went there when I was 18 for an adults weekend. Probably a different type of holiday to yours
> 
> Did you have a good time then? I took my kids to Butlins Bognor a few years ago and it was fab.


to be honest I found it too seaside ish and yeh it was with the kids who played up all the time so we come home early hence being in the garden for the rest of the time, we went to Minehead last year and really liked it there but Bognor looks really apealing is it really that good there?


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Aww that sucks, sorry hear that
> 
> Me an Jo held down the fort while everyone was moonlighting!


Cheers, but could've been worse!

It's been very quiet in here of late, but glad you've been on the case.


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> to be honest I found it too seaside ish and yeh it was with the kids who played up all the time so we come home early hence being in the garden for the rest of the time, we went to Minehead last year and really liked it there but Bognor looks really apealing is it really that good there?


Ah that's a shame, kids can be a right pain sometimes. How old are yours?

I've never been to Minehead and Skegness is a bit of a blur so I can't really compare them but Bognor is really good. I've been going there since I was a kid and I love it.


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Ah that's a shame, kids can be a right pain sometimes. How old are yours?
> 
> I've never been to Minehead and Skegness is a bit of a blur so I can't really compare them but Bognor is really good. I've been going there since I was a kid and I love it.


I only have one 4yr old boy, yours?, the other one was the mrs nephew who was a pain in the @rse which didn't help, thats good to hear will have to keep Mognor in mind


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> I only have one 4yr old boy, yours?, the other one was the mrs nephew who was a pain in the @rse which didn't help, thats good to hear will have to keep Mognor in mind


Ah right, yes other people's kids are even worse lol. My son is 14 and my daughter is 11.


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Ah right, yes other people's kids are even worse lol. My son is 14 and my daughter is 11.


My kids are great... cos i dont have any :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> My kids are great... cos i dont have any :lol:


Lucky you. I tried to sell mine on ebay but apparently that's frowned upon :no:

Lol only joking, I wouldn't be without them, they make me laugh every day 

Are you planning to have some in the near future?


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Lucky you. I tried to sell mine on ebay but apparently that's frowned upon :no:
> 
> Lol only joking, I wouldn't be without them, they make me laugh every day
> 
> Are you planning to have some in the near future?


Me and the mrs were planning to this year but we decided to put it on hold now as we are going to America for 6 weeks next year and it just wont be practical, been planning it for a while so we will try when we get back and see how it goes

I have an 11 year old sister so i know how hard work they can be but as far as kids go she is really well behaved


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Me and the mrs were planning to this year but we decided to put it on hold now as we are going to America for 6 weeks next year and it just wont be practical, been planning it for a while so we will try when we get back and see how it goes
> 
> I have an 11 year old sister so i know how hard work they can be but as far as kids go she is really well behaved


Ooh exciting! :bounce:

Definitely a good idea to wait until after your holiday. Yes kids are bloody hard work sometimes but so worth it


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> My kids are great... cos i dont have any :lol:





Patsy said:


> Me and the mrs were planning to this year but we decided to put it on hold now as we are going to America for 6 weeks next year and it just wont be practical, been planning it for a while so we will try when we get back and see how it goes
> 
> I have an 11 year old sister so i know how hard work they can be but as far as kids go she is really well behaved


No kids and going to USA for 6 weeks .........P!SS RIGHT OFF :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Ooh exciting! :bounce:
> 
> Definitely a good idea to wait until after your holiday. Yes kids are bloody hard work sometimes but so worth it


I always wanted to wait until i was settled, i lived a crazy lifestyle back home, in and out of nick and fighting every other day aswell as alcohol, drug and steroid abuse, wasnt fair and wouldnt have worked. Now im settled and living in a nice area and sober it makes sense i suppose



Dai Jones said:


> No kids and going to USA for 6 weeks .........P!SS RIGHT OFF :tongue:


Well well Dai you should have kept ya knob in ya pocket :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> I always wanted to wait until i was settled, i lived a crazy lifestyle back home, in and out of nick and fighting every other day aswell as alcohol, drug and steroid abuse, wasnt fair and wouldnt have worked. Now im settled and living in a nice area and sober it makes sense i suppose


Very sensible. Sometimes I wish I'd waited until I was older before having kids.


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Well well Dai you should have kept ya knob in ya pocket :lol:


I know tell me about it, the mrs gave me the "don't worry I won't get pregnant" then boom few month later my life was turned upside down


----------



## JANIKvonD

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/229696-janikvond-vs-10week-challenge.html

get involved lads


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/229696-janikvond-vs-10week-challenge.html
> 
> get involved lads


I started Monday


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> I started Monday


get involved dai


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Patsy u too babe


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/229696-janikvond-vs-10week-challenge.html
> 
> get involved lads


Just lads?!?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Just lads?!?!


No keeks anyone who fancies it! I'd prefer seeing the female progress pics anyway pmsl


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> No keeks anyone who fancies it! I'd prefer seeing the female progress pics anyway pmsl


I'm in!!!!!! I start prep on Monday so might as well join in! And in a serious non pervy way! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I'm in!!!!!! I start prep on Monday so might as well join in! And in a serious non pervy way! :thumb:


Excellent! Ill add you to the list lol


----------



## Keeks

Morning all, have a nice day!


----------



## [email protected]

Morning Keeks and everybody else.

My back is better so I'm off to work in a mo.

Have a good day


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning....my back is in bits


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> @Patsy u too babe


Im still having some time off mate, wont be back in the gym now until winter, will be subbing to the thread though


----------



## Keeks

Morning all, have a good day!


----------



## Patsy

Good morning all

Raining here again :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Guys


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all

Raining here too 

@Dai Jones hope your back's better today.

Have a good one everybody


----------



## Patsy

Im not even gonna get out of bed, gonna watch season 2 of game of thrones lol


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Morning all
> 
> Raining here too
> 
> @Dai Jones hope your back's better today.
> 
> Have a good one everybody


morning Jo yeh back is slighly better major doms tho in legs can just about get out of the car and walk to the office


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Guys


everything alright mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

fukin love game of thrones


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin love game of thrones


Yeah i am getting right onto it, trying not to read any spoilers too lol


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Im not even gonna get out of bed, gonna watch season 2 of game of thrones lol


 :nono: lazy bum!

Nah I'm just jealous. I wish I was still in bed.

I haven't watched any game of thrones. Is it a boy thing or do girls like it too?


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> morning Jo yeh back is slighly better major doms tho in legs can just about get out of the car and walk to the office


Lol so today will be a sitting down day then


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> :nono: lazy bum!
> 
> Nah I'm just jealous. *I wish I was still in bed. *
> 
> I haven't watched any game of thrones. Is it a boy thing or do girls like it too?


Always room here jojo :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Always room here jojo :tongue:


Typical man, focus on the bed comment and ignore my question


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Lol so today will be a sitting down day then


every day is a sitting down day for me anyway


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Typical man, focus on the bed comment and ignore my question


what question....all I saw was bum and bed :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> what question....all I saw was bum and bed :tongue:


 :lol:

I'll just give up now then :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'll just give up now then :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Jo[email protected] said:


> Typical man, focus on the bed comment and ignore my question


Oh yes game of thrones is a boy thing sorry


----------



## Keeks

Happy blooming friday......woo hoo, nearly weekend! :bounce:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all. Have a good Friday 

It's my birthday today. Feel free to sing, send presents etc :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Morning all. Have a good Friday
> 
> It's my birthday today. Feel free to sing, send presents etc :thumb:


Happy birthday Jo xx


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Happy birthday Jo xx


Thanks Jay 

No singing? Presents? Cake? :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Jay
> 
> No singing? Presents? Cake? :whistling:


Happy bithday to you, happy birthday to you... happy birthday dear jojo.... happy birthday to you..


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Morning all. Have a good Friday
> 
> It's my birthday today. Feel free to sing, send presents etc :thumb:


Happy birthday Jojo....have a super day and I will have a dominoes pizza tonight to celebrate your birthday! :beer:

And the stripper will arrive at yours later!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Happy birthday Jojo....have a super day and I will have a dominoes pizza tonight to celebrate your birthday! :beer:
> 
> And the stripper will arrive at yours later!


Haha thanks hun. Enjoy your pizza 

Looking forward to my stripper


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Morning all. Have a good Friday
> 
> It's my birthday today. Feel free to sing, send presents etc :thumb:


Pen blwydd hapus Jo


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> Pen blwydd hapus Jo


Diolch Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Diolch Dai


dim problem  have a good one


----------



## Patsy

@[email protected]

Happy birthday Taffet, one of the best female members on here, have a lovely day


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Happy birthday Taffet, one of the best female members on here, have a lovely day


Ahh thanks Patsy that's a lovely thing to say


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Ahh thanks Patsy that's a lovely thing to say


No problem, its good to have decent female members here that gets stuck in with the boys and the banter without looking for attention or moaning about being offended


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> No problem, its good to have decent female members here that gets stuck in with the boys and the banter without looking for attention or moaning about being offended


I am slightly offended that you didn't sing to me. Jay sang to me :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all...


----------



## Keeks

Morning!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Morning!


Hows my beautiful keeks today? x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hows my beautiful keeks today? x


I'm good thanks, finally got my phone sorted, thank god, it's been a nightmare and going out tonight so even more excited. Still in party mood at the minute, prep head on Monday though!

Hows you? X


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I'm good thanks, finally got my phone sorted, thank god, it's been a nightmare and going out tonight so even more excited. Still in party mood at the minute, prep head on Monday though!
> 
> Hows you? X


Im plodding on hun.. dont get to drunk tonight and lose your phone lol xx


----------



## [email protected]

Morning 

Bleurgh never drinking again. :no:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Im plodding on hun.. dont get to drunk tonight and lose your phone lol xx


Omg! As if id do that, im not going for the hat trick, too much hassle.

Ahh, as long as things arent any worse, and things will get better hun. X


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Morning
> 
> Bleurgh never drinking again. :no:


Oh no.....good birthday then?!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Oh no.....good birthday then?!


Went for a nice meal but bf wasn't feeling well so came home early, he went to sleep and I drank lots of wine lol. Not quite what I had in mind but there you go.

Did you have your pizza?


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Went for a nice meal but bf wasn't feeling well so came home early, he went to sleep and I drank lots of wine lol. Not quite what I had in mind but there you go.
> 
> Did you have your pizza?


Oh no, well it's am excuse to have another nice birthday treat tonight then. 

Pizza was amazing thanks, I loved it!


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, I went out, got drunk and came home with my phone in tact, not lost, not stolen, but safe in my bag. It was a super old phone I took out just in case, lol.

Anyway, had burger and chips at the end of the night, they were amazing! My feet feel like they are going to drop off, and I'm blooming knackered but was ace.

Have a super Sunday all, I'm shortly going to partake in a Sunday morning bacon butty. 

And happy fathers day to you dads, have a lovely day.


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo, I went out, got drunk and came home with my phone in tact, not lost, not stolen, but safe in my bag. It was a super old phone I took out just in case, lol.
> 
> Anyway, had burger and chips at the end of the night, they were amazing! My feet feel like they are going to drop off, and I'm blooming knackered but was ace.
> 
> Have a super Sunday all, I'm shortly going to partake in a Sunday morning bacon butty.
> 
> And happy fathers day to you dads, have a lovely day.


Haha sounds like you had a fab night. Enjoy your butty 

Have a good day all


----------



## Patsy

morning all, im off in a bit to take the dog for a walk in a forest national park, miles of terrain to explore!


----------



## Keeks

Happy Monday morning. Have a nice day y'all!


----------



## Keeks

Afternoon all, wheres all the Team Taffy crew?

Hope you're all well and enjoying the sun. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

afternoon ya welsh cvnts x


----------



## Patsy

Hello all


----------



## [email protected]

Afternoon everybody 

@JANIKvonD I'm deeply offended by your language................I'm not Welsh!


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Afternoon everybody
> 
> @JANIKvonD I'm deeply offended by your language................I'm not Welsh!


lol, where ya from jojo?


----------



## JANIKvonD

& uv got 'taffet' under ur name


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, where ya from jojo?


I'm from sunny Kent 

I'm only a taffet because @Patsy dragged me in here kicking and screaming :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> I'm from sunny Kent
> 
> I'm only a taffet because @Patsy dragged me in here kicking and screaming :lol:


good man patsy, u take the south/west...ill take the north/east & we'll drag the wimin out england together


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> I'm from sunny Kent
> 
> I'm only a taffet because @Patsy dragged me in here kicking and screaming :lol:


Kicking and screaming yeah yeah...

Jojo like the rest of the female members here knows where the best men hangout :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> good man patsy, u take the south/west...ill take the north/east & we'll drag the wimin out england together


You see how i brings the ladies in Jan, like a moth to the flame they shall flock mwahahaa


----------



## Keeks

Yeah I'm not Welsh either and don't know how I ended up loitering in here as part of team taffy but I'm staying, I do like it!


----------



## digitalis

T'Northerners and Welshies have fairly similar outlooks I have found.

Was on a coach once with some T'Barnsley folk, they were like the regulars down the local just with a lot of "thee's" and "bah gum's".


----------



## [email protected]

Morning everybody

Have a good one


----------



## Patsy

Evening all, i have just got back from a shopping day out in Dublin, bought me a new comfy chair for the bedroom to relax in

Hope you've all had a lovely day, im off back out now to walk the puppy as the weathers been amazing here today and it'll be a shame to waste a beautiful evening like this in the house


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Evening all, i have just got back from a shopping day out in Dublin, bought me a new comfy chair for the bedroom to relax in
> 
> Hope you've all had a lovely day, im off back out now to walk the puppy as the weathers been amazing here today and it'll be a shame to waste a beautiful evening like this in the house


Enjoy your walk.

I'm sitting in the garden with a cheeky vodka and tonic.


----------



## Dai Tomato

Keeks said:


> Yeah I'm not Welsh either and don't know how I ended up loitering in here as part of team taffy but I'm staying, I do like it!


Hey Keeks, you gotta come down and do the Port Talbot show, it's September sometime......


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday all, have a good one! :bounce:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning Keeks and everybody else.

Have a fab day


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning jabronies


----------



## Jay.32

Morning to my TT Family xxxxx


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Morning to my TT Family xxxxx


Morning Jay

Just had a quick catch up on your journal. Hope things are looking up a bit for you now


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Morning Jay
> 
> Just had a quick catch up on your journal. Hope things are looking up a bit for you now


Thanks Jo..


----------



## Patsy

Morning all

Im off on a road trip around Ireland next week, gonna drive around the whole coast, hope the weather holds out


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Morning all
> 
> Im off on a road trip around Ireland next week, gonna drive around the whole coast, hope the weather holds out


That sounds fab. How far is it?


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> That sounds fab. How far is it?


The whole of Ireland lol

EDIT : @[email protected] i just totalled it all up on google maps and its 700 miles


----------



## Keeks

Happy weekend all! Have a super one whatever you're up to!


----------



## johnnya

Patsy said:


> The whole of Ireland lol
> 
> EDIT : @[email protected] i just totalled it all up on google maps and its 700 miles


300 miles of goat tracks below Dublin, mate if you need some pointers when in the north give me or bigtrev a shout


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, how is everyone? Been really quiet in here lately, hope all is ok with you lot

Im off away tomorrow til the weekend, possibly a bit longer so ill wish you all a lovely weekend seeing as i wont get chance


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Morning all, how is everyone? Been really quiet in here lately, hope all is ok with you lot
> 
> Im off away tomorrow til the weekend, possibly a bit longer so ill wish you all a lovely weekend seeing as i wont get chance


iv stole everyone for 10 weeks pmsl. im good buddy cheers.

where u off to?


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> iv stole everyone for 10 weeks pmsl. im good buddy cheers.
> 
> where u off to?


Lol goodman, Seems the old crew here are dying out and more and more emotionally detached people joining here trolling us with their home life and relationship problems, like we want to know!

Im off on a road trip around ireland mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Lol goodman, Seems the old crew here are dying out and more and more emotionally detached people joining here trolling us with their home life and relationship problems, like we want to know!
> 
> Im off on a road trip around ireland mate


damn that sounds good. weather alrite over there?

yeh getting some rite fannys atm....but the odd good cvnt appears too. where the fuks @Dai Jones


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> damn that sounds good. weather alrite over there?
> 
> yeh getting some rite fannys atm....but the odd good cvnt appears too. where the fuks @Dai Jones


alright Yan I'm still here but my heads not in a good place right now and nor is my health so just taking timeout and will be back, saves you guys listening to be bitching on:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> alright Yan I'm still here but my heads not in a good place right now and nor is my health so just taking timeout and will be back, saves you guys listening to be bitching on:thumb:


please feel free to bitch on mate, thats what this thread is about tbf lol. hope things get better for ya soon mucker


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> please feel free to bitch on mate, thats what this thread is about tbf lol. hope things get better for ya soon mucker


haha thanks mate, nothing major really but haven't sleeped properly in 3 weeks my back is in bits how or what has set it off I do not know, money has become a huge issue at the mo and looks like I've got another viral infection of some sort so feel like death, so there you go  feeling very low, in pain and stressed :death:


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! Yep, Jans pinched us all as we are 10 week transformers as the moment! Robots in disguise!

Have a fab time Pasty and hope you feel better soon Dai! Big Team Taffy hugs! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> damn that sounds good. weather alrite over there?
> 
> yeh getting some rite fannys atm....but the odd good cvnt appears too. where the fuks @Dai Jones


Weathers ok tbh mate

Yeah the boards inundated with a right pack of clowns lately, ffs if they have marriage problems join disgracebook lol


----------



## tamara

Patsy said:


> Weathers ok tbh mate
> 
> Yeah the boards inundated with a right pack of clowns lately, ffs if they have marriage problems join disgracebook lol


Right so just because you think it's stupid for people to talk about their problems on here, people shouldn't do it? You've got like a massive f.ucking chip on your shoulder butt, sometimes it's easier to talk to strangers that you don't have to see everyday or people that don't know you or the people involved in your problems you can get genuine unbiased good advice but nooooo, alpha patsy thinks it stupid to discuss your problems on a forum so nobody should do it.

Oh and if you want to neg me again for saying something to you let me know because I use tapatalk and didn't see the last one till I looked on the main site the other day.


----------



## Patsy

beefdinner said:


> Right so just because you think it's stupid for people to talk about their problems on here, people shouldn't do it? You've got like a massive f.ucking chip on your shoulder butt, sometimes it's easier to talk to strangers that you don't have to see everyday or people that don't know you or the people involved in your problems you can get genuine unbiased good advice but nooooo, alpha patsy thinks it stupid to discuss your problems on a forum so nobody should do it.
> 
> Oh and if you want to neg me again for saying something to you let me know because I use tapatalk and didn't see the last one till I looked on the main site the other day.


Lol pish off, i wasnt even on about you if you must know, tbh i blocked you weeks ago as all you do is talk nonsense, you have irrelevant impact on my opinion so get off your high horse ffs lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Weathers ok tbh mate
> 
> Yeah the boards inundated with a right pack of clowns lately, ffs if they have marriage problems join disgracebook lol





beefdinner said:


> Right so just because you think it's stupid for people to talk about their problems on here, people shouldn't do it? You've got like a massive f.ucking chip on your shoulder butt, sometimes it's easier to talk to strangers that you don't have to see everyday or people that don't know you or the people involved in your problems you can get genuine unbiased good advice but nooooo, alpha patsy thinks it stupid to discuss your problems on a forum so nobody should do it.
> 
> Oh and if you want to neg me again for saying something to you let me know because I use tapatalk and didn't see the last one till I looked on the main site the other day.


whats went on then ?


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> whats went on then ?


Beefy assumed i cared about what she posts and decided to let the world know, i responded with due care and attention i.e like i give a fcuk, some members here over estimate their importance Jan :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> haha thanks mate, nothing major really but haven't sleeped properly in 3 weeks my back is in bits how or what has set it off I do not know, money has become a huge issue at the mo and looks like I've got another viral infection of some sort so feel like death, so there you go  feeling very low, in pain and stressed :death:


money issues put a big strain on everything eh mate.....when i have times like this i just step back.....& remember 75% of the UK is going threw the EXACT same thing. just gotta try not let it affect ur relationship,,,easier said than done. re- the infection MTFU ya fanny


----------



## tamara

Patsy said:


> Lol pish off, i wasnt even on about you if you must know, tbh i blocked you weeks ago as all you do is talk nonsense, you have irrelevant impact on my opinion so get off your high horse ffs lol


If I'm blocked how come you can see my posts? I'm not on my high horse and I'm not having a go I'm just saying that if this is the only place that people can turn to for advice then they shouldn't be discourages or made to feel like they shouldn't do it. You more than anyone should know what it's like in Bridgend. You don't know how far along people are in their problems and something that you might think is stupid or insignificant could affect someone else in a different way that's all I meant.


----------



## Jay.32

I think Patsy and beefdinner got the hots for each other :lol:


----------



## tamara

Patsy said:


> Beefy assumed i cared about what she posts and decided to let the world know, i responded with due care and attention i.e like i give a fcuk, some members here over estimate their importance Jan :lol:


Nah wasn't on about me. Think it's obvious by now that I don't give an absolute f.uck what people say to me. If anything I relish in arguments. I was on about other people, if one person saw your post and was put off by wanting to discuss a problem and then saw mine saying don't worry about what people think still share your problems then my post was a success.


----------



## Laurieloz

I get accused of posting too much by some, but what the Hell. And why not if that's what this site's for?

I have never posted on this thread before as I didn't think I had anything to offer to the good people of Wales.

Looking at a few pages yesterday, there's folks from all over on here; so it appears anyone can join in.

I'll just mention about the Welsh ability to hold their beer.....

A few years back I went to the Rhine Valley on a National coach trip. We stayed at a hotel where one coach party was people from Yorkshire, another main crowd were from Wales. Cutting it short, we didn't particularly mix as we couldn't get our accents and dialect to gel.

The hotel's bar on a night had us all in there and typically us Yorkshire guys hammered the free beer down, got completely hammered and were *****d by midnight and went to bed almost in unison. I noticed, while there were a few drunk 'Taffs', not a single person had retired for the evening. You certainly know how to pace yourselves, team taffy. I spoke to a couple of them at breakfast and they said they went to bed around 2am. Whilst we were sick with hangovers, the Welsh contingent were jovial and full of life for the day's coach trip.

Good on yer guys, impressive display of sensibility and control.

Carry on with your thread now.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> I get accused of posting too much by some, but what the Hell. And why not if that's what this site's for?
> 
> I have never posted on this thread before as I didn't think I had anything to offer to the good people of Wales.
> 
> Looking at a few pages yesterday, there's folks from all over on here; so it appears anyone can join in.
> 
> I'll just mention about the Welsh ability to hold their beer.....
> 
> A few years back I went to the Rhine Valley on a National coach trip. We stayed at a hotel where one coach party was people from Yorkshire, another main crowd were from Wales. Cutting it short, we didn't particularly mix as we couldn't get our accents and dialect to gel.
> 
> The hotel's bar on a night had us all in there and typically us Yorkshire guys hammered the free beer down, got completely hammered and were *****d by midnight and went to bed almost in unison. I noticed, while there were a few drunk 'Taffs', not a single person had retired for the evening. You certainly know how to pace yourselves, team taffy. I spoke to a couple of them at breakfast and they said they went to bed around 2am. Whilst we were sick with hangovers, the Welsh contingent were jovial and full of life for the day's coach trip.
> 
> Good on yer guys, impressive display of sensibility and control.
> 
> Carry on with your thread now.


u male or female?


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> u male or female?


Huh? Bloke. Why?


----------



## Jay.32

Welcome to the TT fun room @Laurieloz


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Huh? Bloke. Why?


sorry jw bud, shoulda read ur post first really lol. ur names laurie & uv got a teddy in ur avi so it threw me a bit.......ill see fit to refer to u as "cvnt" & "bawbag" now i know


----------



## Patsy

Anyone know what Tommy, Kay and Ser is upto these days? dont see them posting much nowadays


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> sorry jw bud, shoulda read ur post first really lol. ur names laurie & uv got a teddy in ur avi so it threw me a bit.......ill see fit to refer to u as "cvnt" & "bawbag" now i know


Must have been highly confusing, Janik.

Laurie's short for Laurence. Okay so far?

The teddy is my granddaughter's. It's not a photo of me.

All clear now, mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Must have been highly confusing, Janik.
> 
> Laurie's short for Laurence. Okay so far?
> 
> The teddy is my granddaughter's. It's not a photo of me.
> 
> *All clear now, mate*?


no......whats the loz?


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> no......whats the loz?


Still a girly name which ever way you justify it :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Patsy said:


> Anyone know what Tommy, Kay and Ser is upto these days? dont see them posting much nowadays


 @Tommy10 gave up the c0ck & ran off with @Ser

kay gave up the c0ck also & ran off with @Jay.32


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> no......whats the loz?


Aw c'mon man.


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> @Tommy10 gave up the c0ck & ran off with @Ser
> 
> kay gave up the c0ck also & ran off with @Jay.32


Throw some kids into the mix and you have an episode of Eastenders :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

how old are u laurence? if u dont mind me asking...


----------



## Laurieloz

Patsy said:


> Still a girly name which ever way you justify it :lol:


and, er....."Patsy".


----------



## Patsy

Laurieloz said:


> and, er....."Patsy".


and?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Aw c'mon man.


im not taking the p!ss btw lol, u went threw all that to explain what ur user name means....except laurie*loz*. i swear if it sounds like im being a nob it's not intended.


----------



## JANIKvonD

& tbf...my names spelt Jan, so i cant say fek all lol


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> im not taking the p!ss btw lol, u went threw all that to explain what ur user name means....except laurie*loz*. i swear if it sounds like im being a nob it's not intended.


He's telling the truth mate, he is genuinely interested in your bum


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> how old are u laurence? if u dont mind me asking...


48. Normally into intelligent chat, but I don't mind having a laugh here, bud, for a while. Until I get bored.


----------



## Jay.32

Jan are you offending my new members you cvnt


----------



## Patsy

Laurieloz said:


> 48. Normally into intelligent chat, but I don't mind having a laugh here, bud, for a while. Until I get bored.


Do that mean in 2 years time you will be 50?


----------



## Laurieloz

Patsy said:


> and?


Bit 'girlie' too if you ask me.


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> money issues put a big strain on everything eh mate.....when i have times like this i just step back.....& remember 75% of the UK is going threw the EXACT same thing. just gotta try not let it affect ur relationship,,,easier said than done. re- the infection MTFU ya fanny


That is very true but my issue was really that I had my hopes up that I could do my first test cycle in a few weeks and concentrate on getting on stage in September but i think thats asking too much at the mo, but hey life goes on  and another M1T cycle :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Laurieloz said:


> Bit 'girlie' too if you ask me.


"Normally into intelligent chat" :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> That is very true but my issue was really that I had my hopes up that I could do my first test cycle in a few weeks and concentrate on getting on stage in September but i think thats asking too much at the mo, but hey life goes on  and another M1T cycle :thumb:


PMSL typical roider... lifes upside down and all he can think about is his next cycle, gotta love us meatheads :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Yeah. Okay, I'll move on now.

Just thought I'd introduce myself to Team Taffy. Seems it's a bad move. Sorry guys, my good intentions have been curtailed by the minority just out for a reaction. Shame.


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> PMSL typical roider... lifes upside down and all he can think about is his next cycle, gotta love us meatheads :lol:


I can afford pct but not a full blown test cycle so might aswell  :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah. Okay, I'll move on now.
> 
> Just thought I'd introduce myself to Team Taffy. Seems it's a bad move. Sorry guys, my good intentions have been curtailed by the minority just out for a reaction. Shame.


Dont be daft mate its all banter, take a look through all of our posts we just talk pish and have a bit of a laugh, everyones welcome

Seriously whats up with this place lately?, it used to be fun here ffs, no wonder all the old members have left!


----------



## Keeks

mg: Blinky flip....its been an eventful few hours in here! I cant keep up.


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Dont be daft mate its all banter, take a look through all of our posts we just talk pish and have a bit of a laugh, everyones welcome
> 
> Seriously whats up with this place latley, it used to be fun here ffs, no wonder all the old members have left!


I miss the Team Taffy fun! :sad: Lets bring it back! :bounce:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> mg: Blinky flip....its been an eventful few hours in here! I cant keep up.


Keeks you tell them, you know me the best. Dont we have fun here!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Keeks you tell them, you know me the best. Dont we have fun here!


Always! :thumb: And super fun at that.....its a Justin Timberlake moment.....we're bringing fun back (instead of sexy)!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah. Okay, I'll move on now.
> 
> Just thought I'd introduce myself to Team Taffy. Seems it's a bad move. Sorry guys, my good intentions have been curtailed by the minority just out for a reaction. Shame.


sorry u feel like that mate, 99% of what goes on in here is banter.....so i doubt you're greetin puss will be missed tbh  (greetin puss = crying face, in jock).


----------



## Keeks

Right, back to work now, so peace, love and all things nice like quark, sunshine and my little pony.


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> sorry u feel like that mate, 99% of what goes on in here is banter.....so i doubt you're greetin puss will be missed tbh  (greetin puss = crying face, in jock).


Yes and the other 1% of that is work and gym lol


----------



## [email protected]

Afternoon all 

Well there was nothing going on in here for ages and the moment I turn my back to do some work you're all bloody having fun without me! It's not on you know!

@Dai Jones hope things get better for you soon


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Well there was nothing going on in here for ages and the moment I turn my back to do some work you're all bloody having fun without me! It's not on you know!
> 
> @Dai Jones hope things get better for you soon


Now heres a girl who knows how to take a joke, hows things Jo?


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Now heres a girl who knows how to take a joke, hows things Jo?


Good thanks my lovely. You've been causing bother again I see


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Good thanks my lovely. You've been causing bother again I see


Well you know me Jo, always one for the banter :whistling:

Im off away for a few days tomorrow so you can all have a break lol :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well you know me Jo, always one for the banter :whistling:
> 
> Im off away for a few days tomorrow so you can all have a break lol :tongue:


But......but......we'll miss you :crying:

Have a fab time and take lots of pics :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> But......but......we'll miss you :crying:
> 
> Have a fab time and take lots of pics :thumb:


Well im giving you all a few days off so enjoy your peace and quiet 

Oh ill try, and as always will pm pics :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well im giving you all a few days off so enjoy your peace and quiet
> 
> Oh ill try, and as always will pm pics :whistling:


More scenery, less cock would be good this time :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> More scenery, less cock would be good this time :tongue:


Do that mean you dont prefer me trimmed? :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Do that mean you dont prefer me trimmed? :lol:


Pmsl! Scenery not shrubbery :lol:


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Pmsl! Scenery not shrubbery :lol:


Oh i see.. Now im following ya :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Oh i see.. Now im following ya :whistling:


Yeah I've noticed you hiding behind my front wall a few times


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I've noticed you hiding behind my front wall a few times


No... That was Dai, i live in a different country now and i treat restraining orders seriously :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> No... That was Dai, i live in a different country now and i treat restraining orders seriously :lol:


Ah right, sorry, all you Welsh folk look the same to me


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Ah right, sorry, all you Welsh folk look the same to me


Whats that? Muscular and handsome? :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Whats that? Muscular and handsome? :whistling:


Yep that's it


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Yep that's it


Im glad one of the females here has some sense :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

There off again... im going before it gets to NAUGHTY for innoccent Jay :innocent:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Im glad one of the females here has some sense :whistling:


Meeoow! :sneaky2:


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> There off again... im going before it gets to NAUGHTY for innoccent Jay :innocent:


Lol sorry Jay, I'm off to do some work now so it'll be safe again.

Have a good day all


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Lol sorry Jay, I'm off to do some work now so it'll be safe again.
> 
> Have a good day all


Yep, see you all when i get back, have a good weekend


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Well there was nothing going on in here for ages and the moment I turn my back to do some work you're all bloody having fun without me! It's not on you know!
> 
> @Dai Jones hope things get better for you soon


Thanks


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday gang, have a good one and an even better weekend.


----------



## Patsy

Hope you all had a good weekend, i had a lovely few days, seen some lovely sights aye, was a break well needed


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Hope you all had a good weekend, i had a lovely few days, seen some lovely sights aye, was a break well needed


Morning patsy, glad you've had a nice break. You get some nice weather?


----------



## [email protected]

Evening all.

I hope you've all had a fab weekend and enjoyed the sunshine if you had it 

Went to see Robbie Williams last night and it was fab! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I would do some seriously naughty things to that man if I could :wub:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all..

Been away for a few days... but dont look like Ive missed much in here.. lol


----------



## mal

alright jay,im sat here waiting for eca to kick in,then im off too work..ive put 5 pound on

over the weekend,feel a fat cvnt this morn lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Mate... feel a fat cvnt too...

Im just relaxing too much... need to get my act together. lo


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> alright jay,im sat here waiting for eca to kick in,then im off too work..ive put 5 pound on
> 
> over the weekend,feel a fat cvnt this morn lol.


I'm off the caffiene now been on it for four weeks, I want to do the eca stack next but I can only get the 5mg tabs.

morning guys


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya bunch o fat cvtns


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ya bunch o fat cvtns


slim fat cvnt...thank you


----------



## mal

well ive been working my bolloks off down langland today so feel less fat now lol.

just about to have sosig and potatos though so might fvck up the good work.


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> well ive been working my bolloks off down langland today so feel less fat now lol.
> 
> just about to have sosig and potatos though so might fvck up the good work.


im just about to take the mrs & sprogs out for tea :lol: took out a chicken & egg meal to allow for less damage lol


----------



## mal

Just had a big chunk of carrot cake...i dont care lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> Just had a big chunk of carrot cake...i dont care lol


lol, the desert menu will be burnt on arrival


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, the desert menu will be burnt on arrival


Go on,spotty dik and custard....carbs.mmmmm treet of the week


----------



## Keeks

Evening fatty's! Looks like we should be changing the name of Team Taffy, swap the letters about and we have Team ffaTy! :bounce:

Dont make me get my lycra Mr Motivator outfit on to kick some lardy butt!!! :nono: I'd make a mean Mr Motivator! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Evening fatty's! Looks like we should be changing the name of Team Taffy, swap the letters about and we have Team ffaTy! :bounce:
> 
> Dont make me get my lycra Mr Motivator outfit on to kick some lardy butt!!! :nono: I'd make a mean Mr Motivator! :lol:


You tell em Keeks! I'm craving stodgy puds now and it's all their fault :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> You tell em Keeks! I'm craving stodgy puds now and it's all their fault :lol:


Exactly!!! I want carrot cake! :nono: And all sorts of other stuff too now! :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

I had fillet steak sat on a bed of egg noodles with a wee touch of spicy peanut sauce

LUSH Luv


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> I had fillet steak sat on a bed of egg noodles with a wee touch of spicy peanut sauce
> 
> LUSH Luv


Alright stranger how ya been see ya got ya food porn out again


----------



## Keeks

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, please no food porn, I cant take it!!! :crying:

And welcome back guys, hope you're both ok. :bounce: Team Taffy reunion! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, please no food porn, I cant take it!!! :crying:
> 
> And welcome back guys, hope you're both ok. :bounce: Team Taffy reunion! :bounce:


Your new sig jus made me lol


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Your new sig jus made me lol


Dont worry.......ITS NOT TRUE! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> Alright stranger how ya been see ya got ya food porn out again


Hey dude  still cooking , training and working away just not been on here for a while,

Life's been " a roller coaster " all good fun though


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Hey dude  still cooking , training and working away just not been on here for a while,
> 
> Life's been " a roller coaster " all good fun though


good to hear, yeh same here had to take time out for a while


----------



## Keeks

I picked up my show bikini this morning and its more than amazing!!!!!!!!! Its soooooooooooooo super, Im well excited! :bounce:

Have a good day Fatty's! :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, hope all is well, weathers pishing down here again lol


----------



## Dai Jones

weather lady said this morning summer like conditions coming at the end of the week and for a while to :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> weather lady said this morning summer like conditions coming at the end of the week and for a while to :thumb:


Cheers Dai for jinxing that now! :nono: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Cheers Dai for jinxing that now! :nono: :lol:


give over :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Weatherman Dai predicts a lot of wet ladies in the north region of Wales


----------



## mal

i heard that too,in for a heatwave by the end of week:thumb: ive just unpacked my suncream,although

its raining today.


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Weatherman Dai predicts a lot of wet ladies in the north region of Wales


well there was only one wet lady this morning in north wales.....morning sex is good isn't it :rockon:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> i heard that too,in for a heatwave by the end of week:thumb: ive just unpacked my suncream,although
> 
> its raining today.


sod the suncream I need more time on the motorbike:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

mg: :innocent: None of this talk at this time in the morning thank you very much!!!!!

Im jealous! :crying:


----------



## Keeks

Im quitting Team Taffy if all you gonna do is talk food and naughty! :cursing:


----------



## Patsy

A lake i found on my road trip, was a lovely area, was full of wild Deer and Americans lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: :innocent: None of this talk at this time in the morning thank you very much!!!!!
> 
> Im jealous! :crying:


well you know where I am :wub:

sorry had to say that


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Im quitting Team Taffy if all you gonna do is talk food and naughty! :cursing:


Like we have done since page 1 :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> A lake i found on my road trip, was a lovely area, was full of wild Deer and Americans lol
> 
> View attachment 127355


fare dose your a lucky lad and good at taking nice pic's


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> A lake i found on my road trip, was a lovely area, was full of wild Deer and Americans lol
> 
> View attachment 127355


looks nice there,can see a few ducks like..but no dear lol.


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> well there was only one wet lady this morning in north wales.....morning sex is good isn't it :rockon:


I got me some too Dai :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:



> Like we have done since page 1 :whistling: :lol:


No.....we talk about the weather too! :tongue: Or more like Dai curses the nice weather! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I got me some too Dai :tongue:


:laugh:.... :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> I got me some too Dai :tongue:


IM OFF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> looks nice there,can see a few ducks like..but no dear lol.


Fcukers are quick mal lol, try snapping one with a tablet camera, first you have to unlock it... then find the camera app... then wait for it to load :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No.....we talk about the weather too! :tongue: Or more like Dai curses the nice weather! :lol:


O Ok then whats the bet that it turnes out lovely Friday?


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> IM OFF!!!!!!!!!!!


Keeks no matter where i am in the world or whatever im doing... your always my number 1 you knows that


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> Fcukers are quick mal lol, try snapping one with a tablet camera, first you have to unlock it... then find the camera app... then wait for it to load :lol:


haha,good job the sun was still up then! buy a nikon you wont look back,im into photography


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> haha,good job the sun was still up then! buy a nikon you wont look back,im into photography


Ive already been looking at a nikon bridge camera as im off to America next year so want to make sure my pics are quality, i love photography too mate


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> Ive already been looking at a nikon bridge camera as im off to America next year so want to make sure my pics are quality, i love photography too mate


i was in the camera shop the other day and got a new instant type for hols,it was a fuji 15mil pix and very

fast shutter speed,,in the widow was loads of top of the range nikon d90's n stuff,second hand for around

4-500 notes,bargin.Ive got a nikon film camera wouldnt change it for anything,still do B/W photos etc.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O Ok then whats the bet that it turnes out lovely Friday?


Naked Friday for one of us.....If it's nice weather (which it won't be) I'll get naked, but when it's rubbish weather, you get naked! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Naked Friday for one of us.....If it's nice weather (which it won't be) I'll get naked, but when it's rubbish weather, you get naked! :tongue:


your on :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

@Keeks looking good so far


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> @Keeks looking good so far
> 
> View attachment 127364


No chance, it will be snowing by weekend. Dai's getting naked, dai's getting naked!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No chance, it will be snowing by weekend. Dai's getting naked, dai's getting naked!!!! :tongue:


 :blush:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :blush:


Don't be shy dai, it's fun to get naked! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Don't be shy dai, it's fun to get naked! :thumb:


I know :clap:


----------



## [email protected]

Afternoon all 

So I've missed the morning sex and naked weather talk. What's on the agenda for this afternoon? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> So I've missed the morning sex and naked weather talk. What's on the agenda for this afternoon? :lol:


the same again


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> the same again


Keeks will smack your bum!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Keeks will smack your bum!


yep :tongue: .....so how's Jo


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> yep :tongue: .....so how's Jo


Good thanks. Looking forward to this nice weather you've promised. I'm going to hold you personally responsible if it rains at the weekend :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Good thanks. Looking forward to this nice weather you've promised. I'm going to hold you personally responsible if it rains at the weekend :lol:


well you'll get a naked pic of me if it does  .......not sure if that a good or bad thing :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Keeks will smack your NAKED bum!


 :thumb:

In fact, as Team Taffy Mascot, Im ordering Friday as a naked Friday! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Morning sexy's! :bounce: Have a nice day y'all!

@Dai Jones It's raining!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all. Have a fun filled Wednesday


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning sexy's! :bounce: Have a nice day y'all!
> 
> @Dai Jones It's raining!!!!!! :cursing:


not here :thumb: on the motorbike today.....keeks getting naked.....keeks getting naked:bounce:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> not here :thumb: on the motorbike today.....*keeks getting naked.....keeks getting* naked:bounce:


No thats Friday mate, you think id forget that?


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> No thats Friday mate, you think id forget that?


sh!t....worth a try, Fridays looking better anyway :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Im panicking now as someone in my office has just said its going to be nice at weekend, I may well be getting naked! mg: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

I took some zinc and magnesium before bed lastnight and had some really weird dreams lol, why is it always involving woman? :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Im panicking now as someone in my office has just said its going to be nice at weekend, I may well be getting naked! mg: :lol:


Im not too bothered tbh Keeksy.....

Its nothing we aint seen before :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Im panicking now as someone in my office has just said its going to be nice at weekend, I may well be getting naked! mg: :lol:


sunday is ment to be a wooping 28 degrees :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Im not too bothered tbh Keeksy.....
> 
> Its nothing we aint seen before :tongue: :lol:


alright for some....I haven't seen anything yet


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I took some zinc and magnesium before bed lastnight and had some really weird dreams lol, why is it always involving woman? :lol:


I would moan at that it's when you dream of men thats the time to worry


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Im not too bothered tbh Keeksy.....
> 
> Its nothing we aint seen before :tongue: :lol:


Lol, to be fair, there's not much left that I havent shown, damn tiny show bikinis!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> alright for some....I haven't seen anything yet


You have to get in the 'circle of trust' with the ladies mate, Meet the parents style :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Lol, to be fair, there's not much left that I havent shown, damn tiny show bikinis!


Well aslong as you understand what im getting at here :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> You have to get in the 'circle of trust' with the ladies mate, Meet the parents style :lol:


O right :wink:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Im panicking now as someone in my office has just said its going to be nice at weekend, I may well be getting naked! mg: :lol:


Now this is the motivation I need... come get naked with me hun.. we will do a big sesh together... work out sesh aswel x


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Now this is the motivation I need... come get naked with me hun.. we will do a big sesh together... work out sesh aswel x


I was wondering when the shark would appear as soon as the blood was in the water :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Now this is the motivation I need... come get naked with me hun.. we will do a big sesh together... work out sesh aswel x


so what ya saying is who ever out of me and keeks gets naked your getting naked to for a sesh? :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I was wondering when the shark would appear as soon as the blood was in the water :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

:laugh: get ya kit off Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :laugh: get ya kit off Dai


wait till Friday :nono: :wub:


----------



## mal

bore da......10 WELSH players in the lions squad for the final test :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> bore da......10 WELSH players in the lions squad for the final test :thumb:


do you know if its in the morning again Mal?


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> do you know if its in the morning again Mal?


been watching it in town,, 11.10 am so far, should be same time...


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> been watching it in town,, 11.10 am so far, should be same time...


tidy off to my bro's pub to watch it again :thumb:


----------



## mal

its gonna be a nail biter dai....


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> its gonna be a nail biter dai....


O bl00dy hell I it will, two close games it's going to be awesome can't call this one but we have a really good team and look at the first game was it four ozzy players went off injured and we were all standing :thumb:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> O bl00dy hell I it will, two close games it's going to be awesome can't call this one but we have a really good team and look at the first game was it four ozzy players went off injured and we were all standing :thumb:


warburton is a big loss,i honestly think aus will take the series now,i think we should just go for

it sat,run everything.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> warburton is a big loss,i honestly think aus will take the series now,i think we should just go for
> 
> it sat,run everything.


Not sure about warburton to be honest, but yeh all out and go for it


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Now this is the motivation I need... come get naked with me hun.. we will do a big sesh together... work out sesh aswel x


 mg: I have to get naked to get you motivated? Ok, naked session it is but you have to work hard. :tongue:



Dai Jones said:


> so what ya saying is who ever out of me and keeks gets naked your getting naked to for a sesh? :wub:


Come and join in dai, you will be naked on Friday Mr weather man.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Come and join in dai, you will be naked on Friday Mr weather man.


 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: I have to get naked to get you motivated? Ok, naked session it is but you have to work hard. :tongue:
> 
> Come and join in dai, you will be naked on Friday Mr weather man.


Im growing already :wink: :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! Very over cast day today, so @Dai Jones, get preening and beautify-ing yourself for tomorrow's nakedness! 

Have a good day all! :thumb:


----------



## mal

why do the bbc bs about the weather,, sunny my a'ss. Its cold and wet again this morn

And its Dai's fault:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning all! Very over cast day today, so @Dai Jones, get preening and beautify-ing yourself for tomorrow's nakedness!
> 
> Have a good day all! :thumb:


nice and sunny here on the bike again:thumb: I should be saying this to you have you seen the forcast lately, you just want to see me naked don't ya :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> why do the bbc bs about the weather,, sunny my a'ss. Its cold and wet again this morn
> 
> And its Dai's fault:laugh:


that's South Wales for ya boyo, no wonder @pasty legged it to the nice part of Ireland :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> why do the bbc bs about the weather,, sunny my a'ss. Its cold and wet again this morn
> 
> *And its Dai's fault*:laugh:


Exactly!!!!!!!!!! But no fear, he will pay for it tomorrow. 



Dai Jones said:


> nice and sunny here on the bike again:thumb: I should be saying this to you have you seen the forcast lately, you just want to see me naked don't ya :tongue:


I understand now, in Narnia it might be sunny, but nowhere else! :nono: But yes, we do want to see you naked! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

I can't wait


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I can't wait
> 
> View attachment 127707


To get naked? Get naked today if you're that excited Dai!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> To get naked? Get naked today if you're that excited Dai!


No No I'm a gentlmen...ladies first


----------



## Dai Jones

better start calling this Team Taffy...


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> No No I'm a gentlmen...ladies first


No its quite alright on this occasion, go ahead!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No its quite alright on this occasion, go ahead!


No No I insist it, anyway getting naked now wouldn't be be very sportingly I am happy to wait till tomorrw as that was the bet :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> No No I insist it, anyway getting naked now wouldn't be be very sportingly I am happy to wait till tomorrw as that was the bet :beer:


You are a true gent Dai, and tomorrow you will be a true naked gent! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You are a true gent Dai, and tomorrow you will be a true naked gent! :tongue:


well thank you, I like how you feel confident :no::laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

Loving all the naked talk lol. I'm getting confused though, is it that if it rains tomorrow then Dai gets naked and if it's sunny then Keeks gets naked?


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Morning all
> 
> Loving all the naked talk lol. I'm getting confused though, is it that if it rains tomorrow then Dai gets naked and if it's sunny then Keeks gets naked?


spot on Jo


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all...


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> spot on Jo


Ok @Keeks get your raindancing shoes on


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all...


how do mate


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> how do mate


Trained this morning, and feeling a bit better with more motivation today.. Lets hope things are turning around for me now! And the hunger for bb comes back..

Hows you mate


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Trained this morning, and feeling a bit better with more motivation today.. Lets hope things are turning around for me now! And the hunger for bb comes back..
> 
> Hows you mate


Good to hear mate yeh know what ya mean when the motivation goes it will come back tho!!, I'm alot better first session Monday and feel better for it back to night for back and arms but my lower back is still a problem but I'm sleeping now so all good, back on M1T next week no test tho:sad: still need to save more £


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Good to hear mate yeh know what ya mean when the motivation goes it will come back tho!!, I'm alot better first session Monday and feel better for it back to night for back and arms but my lower back is still a problem but I'm sleeping now so all good, back on M1T next week no test tho:sad: still need to save more £


Ive not used anything since my show... cant start anything until August, that will be 6 weeks off! will also have to see how my funds are looking lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Ive not used anything since my show... cant start anything until August, that will be 6 weeks off! will also have to see how my funds are looking lol


as you said your body needs a break anyway, bl00dy expensive being a roider in it


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> as you said your body needs a break anyway, bl00dy expensive being a roider in it


Very... and all the supps. think im going to take up train spotting instead


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Very... and all the supps. think im going to take up train spotting instead


Done that....didn't last long


----------



## Patsy

I had some so so news in the dr's yesterday, put me on Inderal meds as im still getting that problem with my heart, have to see a heart specialist in Dublin in a few weeks

Was just staring to get back into it all and having fun too.


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> I had some so so news in the dr's yesterday, put me on Inderal meds as im still getting that problem with my heart, have to see a heart specialist in Dublin in a few weeks
> 
> Was just staring to get back into it all and having fun too.


not good then mate hope it gets sorted


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Morning all
> 
> Loving all the naked talk lol. I'm getting confused though, is it that if it rains tomorrow then Dai gets naked and if it's sunny then Keeks gets naked?


No, its now turned to just Dai getting naked, and I believe he's very excited by it! :thumb:



Jay.32 said:


> Trained this morning, and feeling a bit better with more motivation today.. Lets hope things are turning around for me now! And the hunger for bb comes back..
> 
> Hows you mate


 :thumb: Bout bl00dy time, otherwise you'd be cast out as Team Taffy mod, cant have a non bb'er being our mod! :tongue:



Patsy said:


> I had some so so news in the dr's yesterday, put me on Inderal meds as im still getting that problem with my heart, have to see a heart specialist in Dublin in a few weeks
> 
> Was just staring to get back into it all and having fun too.


Sorry to hear that Patsy, hope all's ok. 

And fingers crossed you'll be ok tomorrow seeing Dai's nakedness! :bounce:


----------



## tamara

Looks like it's gonna be a sunny one and a nice weekend too, about time!


----------



## Dai Jones

beefdinner said:


> View attachment 127740
> 
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be a sunny one and a nice weekend too, about time!


see @Keeks even south wales is going to be good Friday:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> see @Keeks even south wales is going to be good Friday:thumb:


Well then at least you wont be cold when naked. :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well then at least you wont be cold when naked. :tongue:


right back at ya:tongue: I'm sure I saw the North West was going to be one of the hottest areas


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> right back at ya:tongue: I'm sure I saw the North West was going to be one of the hottest areas


Dai :cursing: For the love of God, STOP JINXING THE WEATHER FFS!!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

fukin heatwave is fukin my cut!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Dai :cursing: For the love of God, STOP JINXING THE WEATHER FFS!!!!!!


don't start on me with that tone


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin heatwave is fukin my cut!


I always said to my self if I ever went near dnp I would use it in the winter


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> I had some so so news in the dr's yesterday, put me on Inderal meds as im still getting that problem with my heart, have to see a heart specialist in Dublin in a few weeks
> 
> Was just staring to get back into it all and having fun too.


Ah bummer. Hope the specialist can sort you out. If not then come and see me, I know just the thing :wink: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

@Dai Jones Get your naked butt in here NOW!!!!

This is what greeted me this morning when I opened my curtains  (a passer-by was kind enough to take my pic as proof) TI just about got through it knowing that your nakedness would warm me up. :lol:

So Dai, GET NAKED, GET NAKED, GET NAKED, GET NAKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And also, how do I deal with frost bite?


----------



## [email protected]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> @Dai Jones Get your naked butt in here NOW!!!!
> 
> This is what greeted me this morning when I opened my curtains
> View attachment 127818
> but I still had to do my fasted cardio so got ready and set off on my expedition
> View attachment 127819
> (a passer-by was kind enough to take my pic as proof) TI just about got through it knowing that your nakedness would warm me up. :lol:
> 
> So Dai, GET NAKED, GET NAKED, GET NAKED, GET NAKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And also, how do I deal with frost bite?


I'm going to let you off this once @Keeks as your in prep and delusional, as we're only 50mile a part it's fooooking sunny!!!! anyhow as I am still a gentleman I am happy for you to send a pic by pm so that no one see's


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:



> I'm going to let you off this once @Keeks as your in prep and delusional, as we're only 50mile a part it's fooooking sunny!!!! anyhow as I am still a gentleman I am happy for you to send a pic by pm so that no one see's


Dai, just get naked, a bet is a bet! :tongue: If I woke up this morning to glorious sunshine :whistling: I would get my kit off quicker than you could say 'Keeks, get naked' its only fair as I have lost the bet, but thats not the case, so Dai, GET NAKED! 

Ps, a PM is ok if your shy!


----------



## Dai Jones

@Keeks

Out the goodness of me heart here you go , only cuz i have droped a bit of water and im leaning up a bit

Also never bluff a Welshman


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=48893" target="_blank">Keeks</a>
> 
> Out the goodness of me heart here you go , only cuz i have droped a bit of water and im leaning up a bit
> 
> Also never bluff a Welshman
> 
> View attachment 127828







Nice bum :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Nice bum :thumb:


right back at ya :tongue:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> @Keeks
> 
> Out the goodness of me heart here you go , only cuz i have droped a bit of water and im leaning up a bit
> 
> Also never bluff a Welshman
> 
> View attachment 127828


saved for later :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> saved for later :lol:


morning patsy :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Morning all lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Morning all lol


whats going on today mate


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> whats going on today mate


Well the weathers lovely here so ill prob take the dog down the beach, deff off away for the weekend if its good weather

We had a power cut here today for 2 hours... i was like a nutter with no internet lol!!


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well the weathers lovely here so ill prob take the dog down the beach, deff off away for the weekend if its good weather
> 
> We had a power cut here today for 2 hours... i was like a nutter with no internet lol!!


No internet for 2 hours? mg: What did you do? Actually don't answer that :lol:

It's a gorgeous day here too. Hopefully it'll stay nice for the weekend.


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Well the weathers lovely here so ill prob take the dog down the beach, deff off away for the weekend if its good weather
> 
> We had a power cut here today for 2 hours... i was like a nutter with no internet lol!!


haha no internet, look @Keeks its lovely in Ireland


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> No internet for 2 hours? mg: *What did you do?* Actually don't answer that :lol:
> 
> It's a gorgeous day here too. Hopefully it'll stay nice for the weekend.


You guessed right :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Pmsl I've just seen your avi @Dai Jones :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> You guessed right :whistling:


For 2 hours??!! Wow!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Pmsl I've just seen your avi @Dai Jones :lol:


 :thumb: ...... :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> It's a gorgeous day here too. Hopefully it'll stay nice for the weekend.


Up sure is, till next week to


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> Up sure is, till next week to


Thanks weather man :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Thanks weather man :thumb:


I'm always right :thumb: ..... :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> @Keeks
> 
> Out the goodness of me heart here you go , only cuz i have droped a bit of water and im leaning up a bit
> 
> Also never bluff a Welshman
> 
> View attachment 127828


you welsh slapper


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> you welsh slapper


how could I resist Jay she obv wanted to see me naked so it's got to be done, and don't forget your promise :wub:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> how could I resist Jay she obv wanted to see me naked so it's got to be done, and don't forget your promise :wub:


Im going to do the job properly and get my wanger out...

back in a minute.................. Jay is trying to get a bit of wind in him... :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> @Keeks
> 
> Out the goodness of me heart here you go , only cuz i have droped a bit of water and im leaning up a bit
> 
> Also never bluff a Welshman
> 
> View attachment 127828


 mg: Fair play dai, well done on the nakedness and nice bum. :thumb:

Also, all that snow has cleared here and we now have some sun!


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Im going to do the job properly and get my wanger out...
> 
> back in a minute.................. Jay is trying to get a bit of wind in him... :tongue:


Just look at Dai's bum, that should help :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Just look at Dai's bum, that should help :lol:


wheres my viagra


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> how could I resist Jay she obv wanted to see me naked so it's got to be done, and don't forget your promise :wub:


I welcome all nakedness. :innocent:



Jay.32 said:


> Im going to do the job properly and get my wanger out...
> 
> back in a minute.................. Jay is trying to get a bit of wind in him... :tongue:


Hurry up, im waiting! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: Fair play dai, well done on the nakedness and nice bum. :thumb:
> 
> Also, all that snow has cleared here and we now have some sun!





Keeks said:


> I welcome all nakedness. :innocent:
> 
> Hurry up, im waiting! :tongue:


COME ON your turn :rockon:


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Im going to do the job properly and get my wanger out...
> 
> back in a minute.................. Jay is trying to get a bit of wind in him... :tongue:


Tick tock.......


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Tick tock.......


wrong sound if ya trying to turn him on :confused1:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> wrong sound if ya trying to turn him on :confused1:


Pmsl! What would the correct sound be then?


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Pmsl! What would the correct sound be then?


Jay I want you in my bed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I welcome all nakedness. :innocent:
> 
> Hurry up, im waiting! :tongue:


sent you a private pic x


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Pmsl! What would the correct sound be then?


how the fook should I know, "get a fooking move on" normaly works for me


----------



## Patsy

Dai did you take that pic in work? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Dai did you take that pic in work? :lol:


yes mate  ....i thought fook it @Keeks will show me her's if i show her mine....still waiting  :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> COME ON your turn :rockon:


Later, work dont agree to nakedness in the office!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> sent you a private pic x


No, dont send the pic to Dai, send it to me then I'll say...........



Jay.32 said:


> Jay I want you in my bed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


 :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

I love naked Fridays!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Later, work dont agree to nakedness in the office!


don't leave me hanging....no pun :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I love naked Fridays!!!! :bounce:


I'm not doing this every Friday as I'm the only one so far!!!! :tongue:


----------



## mal

suns out dai,get the shades on!!!!!!whoop

View attachment 127884


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I'm not doing this every Friday as I'm the only one so far!!!! :tongue:


Dont make me get naked Dai, I bl00dy will y'know! :lol:



mal said:


> suns out dai,get the shades on!!!!!!whoop
> 
> View attachment 127884


Wit woo!

Oh heck, does this mean I do have to get naked now?! mg:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> suns out dai,get the shades on!!!!!!whoop
> 
> View attachment 127884


sh!t Mal looking wide there mate :thumb:


----------



## mal

thought ide better keep my shorts on,dont want to steel dai's thunder lol.

nice butt dai!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Dont make me get naked Dai, I bl00dy will y'know! :lol:
> 
> :


what do you think I'm waiting for:cursing:..... :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> thought ide better keep my shorts on,dont want to steel dai's thunder lol.
> 
> nice butt dai!


well thank you Mal kind sir....but I wasn't sure if @Keeks was in AL and we both could of done full frontal :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, does this mean I do have to get naked now?! mg:


Does a bear sh!t in the woods?


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Dont make me get naked Dai, I bl00dy will y'know! :lol:
> 
> Wit woo!
> 
> Oh heck, does this mean I do have to get naked now?! mg:


na,just a nice bikini shot in the garden will do...


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> na,just a nice bikini shot in the garden will do...


you forgot "bent over"


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> you forgot "bent over"


lol. don't think shes that type of girl dai....im gonna cut the lawn now,and get a tan!!!!

laters.


----------



## Patsy

Right im off away for the weekend as its too nice to do nothing with this weather. You all have a lovely weekend and ill see you Monday, have a good one 

BTW looking good @mal :thumbup1:


----------



## tamara

Any welshies gonna have a bash at this?


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> lol. don't think shes that type of girl dai....im gonna cut the lawn now,and get a tan!!!!
> 
> laters.


I know she's a good girl, take it easy


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Right im off away for the weekend as its too nice to do nothing with this weather. You all have a lovely weekend and ill see you Monday, have a good one
> 
> BTW looking good @mal :thumbup1:


Have a good un Patsy! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

beefdinner said:


> Any welshies gonna have a bash at this?
> 
> View attachment 127892


I wish


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> na,just a nice bikini shot in the garden will do...


 :lol: What, in the snow?!



Dai Jones said:


> you forgot "bent over"


 mg:



Dai Jones said:


> I know she's a good girl, take it easy


^^^^^^^^^^^ This, most of the time anyway! :devil2:


----------



## tamara

Dai Jones said:


> I wish


Spectate then? I'm going it's right where I live!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: What, in the snow?!
> 
> mg:
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^ This, most of the time anyway! :devil2:


haha I knew it!!.....anyway everything back to normal at the new old job now keeks


----------



## Dai Jones

beefdinner said:


> Spectate then? I'm going it's right where I live!


stop rubbing it in we all know where ya live and how nice it is down there


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha I knew it!!.....anyway everything back to normal at the new old job now keeks


 :innocent:

Yeah its ace thanks, so much happier now, that was a bad bad time back then. :crying: Great now though thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Just took this lol


----------



## Jay.32

beefdinner said:


> Spectate then? I'm going it's right where I live!


kate austins new Gym


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :innocent:
> 
> Yeah its ace thanks, so much happier now, that was a bad bad time back then. :crying: Great now though thanks. :thumb:


good to hear:thumb:, I still don't know about my job it's doing my head in


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> good to hear:thumb:, I still don't know about my job it's doing my head in


Oh bummer, sorry to hear that, hope it works out in the end. 

Also, I love what your avi pic says above it! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Just took this lol
> 
> View attachment 127899


You look like you're doing yoga.


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> You look like you're doing yoga.


Or the birdy song :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Or the birdy song :lol:


 :lol: This!


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Just took this lol
> 
> View attachment 127899


There's no wanger in this pic! :ban:

I've already seen it though


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> There's no wanger in this pic! :ban:
> 
> I've already seen it though


 :crying: Im stll waiting......


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :crying: Im stll waiting......


now you know how it feels :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> :crying: Im stll waiting......


pm'd you


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh bummer, sorry to hear that, hope it works out in the end.
> 
> Also, I love what your avi pic says above it! :lol:


I thought I better put that just in case but still got abuse from queenie and slater:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :crying: Im stll waiting......





[email protected] said:


> pm'd you


so I take it the lads give out the pic's and the lads get nothing in return:sneaky2:..


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> so I take it the lads give out the pic's and the lads get nothing in return:sneaky2:..


Lol just to clarify, Jay has not sent me a pic of his wanger.


----------



## Keeks

:lol: Oh this is too much for a Friday afternoon, Ive still got work to do and its just been too much naked and wanger talk, I cant take it!!! Im off.........


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Lol just to clarify, Jay has not sent me a pic of his wanger.


well you must be the unlucky one cuz I know he loves sending it around :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Oh this is too much for a Friday afternoon, Ive still got work to do and its just been too much naked and wanger talk, I cant take it!!! Im off.........


have a good weekend


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> well you must be the unlucky one cuz I know he loves sending it around :laugh:


I feel left out now :sad:

:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

will you 2 stop bullying me


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> There's no wanger in this pic! :ban:
> 
> I've already seen it though


where????


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> well you must be the unlucky one cuz I know he loves sending it around :laugh:


you still got the one I sent you baby??


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> where????


pm'd you


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> I feel left out now :sad:
> 
> :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> you still got the one I sent you baby??


 :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Ive said it before and I'll say it again, I LOVE NAKED FRIDAYS! :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ive said it before and I'll say it again, I LOVE NAKED FRIDAYS! :bounce:


well get naked ffs


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> well get naked ffs


x2 

have good weekend guys I'm off


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> well get naked ffs


What a lovely way of asking :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> x2
> 
> have good weekend guys I'm off


Dai, Im really proud of your nakedness today, and I sort of told a teeny weeny little lie about the snow so sorry :innocent: but if the weather stays nice for the weekend, I will get naked next week......although if I get banned for it, its your fault.

Have a fab weekend too! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> What a lovely way of asking :lol:
> 
> Dai, Im really proud of your nakedness today, and I sort of told a teeny weeny little lie about the snow so sorry :innocent: but if the weather stays nice for the weekend, I will get naked next week......although if I get banned for it, its your fault.
> 
> Have a fab weekend too! :bounce:


You lie never, its ok it will be worth it


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> You lie never, its ok it will be worth it


It was only a little white(snow is white) lie, my bad, Im am sorry! :innocent: I am doing my progress pics in the morning so I will get naked whilst Im at it.

Your avi's ace! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> It was only a little white(snow is white) lie, my bad, Im am sorry! :innocent: I am doing my progress pics in the morning so I will get naked whilst Im at it.
> 
> Your avi's ace! :thumb:


I'll keep it just for you then


----------



## Keeks

Happy Saturday all! The sun is shining, woo hoo!  Have a fab day all, Im going to have a sleep this afternoon in the sun! :thumbup1:

I also have nakedness at the ready :bounce: @Dai Jones....next time keep your kit on!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Happy Saturday all! The sun is shining, woo hoo!  Have a fab day all, Im going to have a sleep this afternoon in the sun! :thumbup1:
> 
> I also have nakedness at the ready :bounce: @Dai Jones....next time keep your kit on!!!!! :cursing:


Morning... I have my tissue ready and waiting for your nakedness :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning... I have my tissue ready and waiting for your nakedness :lol:


 mg: Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!


 :bounce: :wub: :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Im scared, if I get banned or told off, Im holding the male Team Taffy folk responsible! And I still cant believe that Dai did it, the fooker! :angry: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Right, here goes.............



:tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Woo hoo! Go @Keeks! You look fanbloomingtastic! 

Are you going to change your avi like Dai? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Right, here goes.............
> 
> View attachment 127947
> 
> 
> :tongue:


wow used the hole box :innocent: :devil2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Woo hoo! Go @Keeks! You look fanbloomingtastic!
> 
> Are you going to change your avi like Dai? :lol:


Lol, thank you, but no, defo no avi change :lol:



Jay.32 said:


> wow used the hole box :innocent: :devil2: :001_tt2:


Again, ewwwww! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Right, here goes.............
> 
> View attachment 127947
> 
> 
> :tongue:


God damn!!! Wet dreams for me tonight I love a good sport well done @Keeks and you look hot!!!!...sorry had to say that


----------



## Dai Jones

Sorry @Keeks can't rep ya but i Will


----------



## dipdabs

well i can see team taffy hasn't changed in the slightest lol


----------



## Keeks

dipdabs said:


> well i can see team taffy hasn't changed in the slightest lol


Ha ha, nope, not much change in here apart from @Dai Jones now being both a weatherman and a psychic. 

How's you anyway hun? Hope all is good.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> God damn!!! Wet dreams for me tonight I love a good sport well done @Keeks and you look hot!!!!...sorry had to say that


 mg: Dai!!!!! Oh I get you, you're now predicting rain for tonight! :whistling: Will you please stop with your weather predictions anyways as last time, it got us both naked!  :angry: :laugh:

And also, no one weather talk due to the fact that if Jay sufferers from hay fever, he now has no tissues, as per below. :lol:



Jay.32 said:


> wow used the hole box :innocent: :devil2: :001_tt2:


 :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> Sorry @Keeks can't rep ya but i Will


Same here, need to spread some love, then you will get some reps, and cheers for my snow reps yesterday. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Right, here goes.............
> 
> View attachment 127947
> 
> 
> :tongue:


I forgot to add , i can also see a pussy :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I forgot to add , i can also see a pussy :laugh:


 mg: You leave my pussy alone!!!!!!!!! :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> God damn!!! Wet dreams for me tonight I love a good sport well done @Keeks and you look hot!!!!...sorry had to say that


And I forgot to say thank you :blush:


----------



## CJ

Awesome day to be welsh, seeing we steered the lions to a historic victory.

Cant be assed to look back through thread bit hope you're all well


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Awesome day to be welsh, seeing we steered the lions to a historic victory.
> 
> Cant be assed to look back through thread bit hope you're all well


Yay!!!!!! :bounce:

And me and Dai got naked in celebration! :lol:

Hope you're ok anyway and enjoying the weekend! :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Yay!!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> And me and Dai got naked in celebration! :lol:
> 
> Hope you're ok anyway and enjoying the weekend! :thumbup1:


Eh naked....explain

Did you watch the game , or not a rugby lover

Working most of it unfortunetly...sh1t loads on


----------



## digitalis

Keeks said:


> Right, here goes.............
> 
> View attachment 127947
> 
> 
> :tongue:


Goooood lord!  #highheelfetish


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Eh naked....explain
> 
> Did you watch the game , or not a rugby lover
> 
> Working most of it unfortunetly...sh1t loads on


Well me and Dai had a bet, I lost the bet and had to get naked, Dai won and still got naked! :laugh:

Nope, dont understand rugby at all, sorry.

Ahh thats a bit rubbish, feet up on Monday then?  And dont work to hard.



digitalis said:


> Goooood lord!  #highheelfetish


Lol, thems my show shoes!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Well me and Dai had a bet, I lost the bet and had to get naked, Dai won and still got naked! :laugh:
> 
> Nope, dont understand rugby at all, sorry.
> 
> Ahh thats a bit rubbish, feet up on Monday then?  And dont work to hard.
> 
> Lol, thems my show shoes!


Mad gits.

Welsh and you don't follow rugby !!! Pffttttt

Nope, got sooooo much work on....got a hi ab coming in to my workshop at 5am monday morning


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Mad gits.
> 
> Welsh and you don't follow rugby !!! Pffttttt
> 
> Nope, got sooooo much work on....got a hi ab coming in to my workshop at 5am monday morning


Lol, a bets a bet, and true to our word, we did it. :lol:

Im not welsh though, Im the honourary welsh mascot.

Super rubbish, no rest for the wicked eh?!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lol, a bets a bet, and true to our word, we did it. :lol:
> 
> Im not welsh though, Im the honourary welsh mascot.
> 
> Super rubbish, no rest for the wicked eh?!


What was the bet ? Just seen pics now....brave posting that lol

Im afraid not !!!!! Id rather this than laying guys off though so its good really girl


----------



## Dai Jones

CJ said:


> Awesome day to be welsh, seeing we steered the lions to a historic victory.
> 
> Cant be assed to look back through thread bit hope you're all well


Awesome game :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> What was the bet ? Just seen pics now....brave posting that lol
> 
> Im afraid not !!!!! Id rather this than laying guys off though so its good really girl


Brave and mental, but tbh, you can probably see more of me in my progress and comp pics, that's what I'm telling myself anyway. It was a bet about the weather. 

Yep, all work is good work, needs must.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Brave and mental, but tbh, you can probably see more of me in my progress and comp pics, that's what I'm telling myself anyway. It was a bet about the weather.
> 
> Yep, all work is good work, needs must.


I remember when I first started getting in shape..I used to post pics on FB of me just covering my bits with hand! !!!

Im much better nick now but way to pvssy to ever do it again...im just so much more self conscious now im bigger....bizarre


----------



## D.M.C

Morning guys!! Thought id get abit more active on this!! How is everyone feeling today?

Anyone have a drink after the lions game?


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I remember when I first started getting in shape..I used to post pics on FB of me just covering my bits with hand! !!!
> 
> Im much better nick now but way to pvssy to ever do it again...im just so much more self conscious now im bigger....bizarre


First started getting in shape mg: Oh heck, I need to hit the gym harder!

Lol, I wouldnt post on facebook, and tbh, Im the other way around, with a huge lack of confidence for years, my confidence is now growing so its a mini acheivement in its self to post that.


----------



## Keeks

D.M.C said:


> Morning guys!! Thought id get abit more active on this!! How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> Anyone have a drink after the lions game?


Good morning! :bounce: Im hot, and its only 8am! Its gonna be a scorcher today :bounce: so will be getting gym and food shop done this morning , then spending the afternoon in the sun!

How are you and what are your plans?

Cant comment on rugby as didnt watch it or drink after it, but a massive woo hoo anyway!


----------



## D.M.C

Sounds good keeks..

Yeah it's boiling!! Im in work at the moment.. 5.30 start and it was warm then  last 12 hour shift on Tuesday tho then a week off. Fingers crossed that it stays like this!! 

Well im working until 17.30 but will squeeze a gym session in at 1. Then going to chill in the sun!! SWEET!!

Aw u missed hell of a game!! Gutted I was in work


----------



## Keeks

D.M.C said:


> Sounds good keeks..
> 
> Yeah it's boiling!! Im in work at the moment.. 5.30 start and it was warm then  last 12 hour shift on Tuesday tho then a week off. Fingers crossed that it stays like this!!
> 
> Well im working until 17.30 but will squeeze a gym session in at 1. Then going to chill in the sun!! SWEET!!
> 
> Aw u missed hell of a game!! Gutted I was in work


Oh heck, but a week off sounds nice, any plans?  What do yo do for work, hope its manageable in this weather.

Lol, not into many sports really, I do like snooker though.  And think I might get really cursed by Team Taffy for saying this, but what was the rugby about? Is there a tournament on or something.......sorry for being rugby clueless :sad:


----------



## D.M.C

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, but a week off sounds nice, any plans?  What do yo do for work, hope its manageable in this weather.
> 
> Lol, not into many sports really, I do like snooker though.  And think I might get really cursed by Team Taffy for saying this, but what was the rugby about? Is there a tournament on or something.......sorry for being rugby clueless :sad:


Yeah I work a week of days (12 hour shifts) a week off and then a week of nights (12 hour shifts) and two weeks off! So im loving life at the moment.

But nothing planned to be honest. Trying to save some money for when I leave the forces 

Haha..it was the lions tour in Australia. And we won the tour!! Due to a welsh team of course 

You got a busy week ahead?


----------



## Keeks

D.M.C said:


> Yeah I work a week of days (12 hour shifts) a week off and then a week of nights (12 hour shifts) and two weeks off! So im loving life at the moment.
> 
> But nothing planned to be honest. Trying to save some money for when I leave the forces
> 
> Haha..it was the lions tour in Australia. And we won the tour!! Due to a welsh team of course
> 
> You got a busy week ahead?


Cool, well you'll have to pop in here for a laugh if you get bored, and enjoy whatever you get up to.

Yay, fab weekend for sport then with the rugby and Murray winning tennis.

Yep, busy week as usual, just work and training but they are long days. Keeps me out of mischief though.


----------



## Tommy10

Shove this on your Barbie  

Hope everyone's loving the sunshine x


----------



## CJ

Dai Jones said:


> Awesome game :thumb:


Still horse from shouting mate 

Leigh Halfpenny is my new bromance


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> Shove this on your Barbie
> View attachment 128035
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's loving the sunshine x


Evening Tommy. What's that? And you been cooking some nice summer food this weekend?


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Evening Tommy. What's that? And you been cooking some nice summer food this weekend?


It's my forearm lol

The weirdest thing I've been really starving the past month so been eating lots of mince , steaks , potatoes etc etc

I've managed to gain 7lb BUT also 5% more BF !!! Lolll


----------



## Tommy10

CJ said:


> Still horse from shouting mate
> 
> Leigh Halfpenny is my new bromance


CJ can ye no bromance me 

Your up there with Jay ... Hahaha


----------



## CJ

Tommy10 said:


> CJ can ye no bromance me
> 
> Your up there with Jay ... Hahaha


Lol of course mate.

Leigh and you it is...now at this point I have to make it clear im straigh, but if anything changes I'll give you a shout buddy  lol


----------



## Tommy10

CJ said:


> Lol of course mate.
> 
> Leigh and you it is...now at this point I have to make it clear im straigh, but if anything changes I'll give you a shoot buddy  lol


A shoot ?

Now yer talking


----------



## CJ

Tommy10 said:


> A shoot ?
> 
> Now yer talking


Lmfao..very good


----------



## Tommy10

CJ said:


> Lmfao..very good


Blame the sunshine ... Blooming hormones jumpin lol


----------



## Keeks

Good morning sexy's! :bounce:

Well, we had a laugh in here last week, lets keep it going, really made me chuckle so good job by everyone! :thumb:

Have a lovely sunny day all! :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Good morning sexy's! :bounce:
> 
> *Well, we had a laugh in here last week, lets keep it going, really made me chuckle so good job by everyone!* :thumb:
> 
> Have a lovely sunny day all! :thumbup1:


I agree Keeks, was like old time aye!

Hope you all had a nice weekend and your all still enjoying the weather


----------



## mal

maybe a few more of dai's pics lol,cant believe how hot it was yesterday, should get a nice colour now

for hols..whooooop.


----------



## Jay.32

some weekend fun with my girls


----------



## Dai Jones

CJ said:


> Still horse from shouting mate
> 
> Leigh Halfpenny is my new bromance


haha, why can't the welsh lads play like that all the time  , i'm glad someone else said halfpenny :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> some weekend fun with my girls
> 
> View attachment 128064
> View attachment 128065
> View attachment 128066
> View attachment 128067
> View attachment 128068
> View attachment 128069
> View attachment 128070


good to se ya smiling :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> good to se ya smiling :thumb:


They always make me feel better.. my little angels


----------



## CJ

Dai Jones said:


> haha, why can't the welsh lads play like that all the time  , i'm glad someone else said halfpenny :laugh:


Ehhh !! Did you not see us destroy England to win the six nations


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Good morning sexy's! :bounce:
> 
> Well, we had a laugh in here last week, lets keep it going, really made me chuckle so good job by everyone! :thumb:
> 
> Have a lovely sunny day all! :thumbup1:


Oi what do you mean well done everyone you and me were the only one's naked?


----------



## Dai Jones

CJ said:


> Ehhh !! Did you not see us destroy England to win the six nations


good point maybe it its the start of a awesome team


----------



## Patsy

My weekend in a nutshell.. Drove upto Wicklow mountains, went quarry jumping, drove down to Killkenny as there was a festival on, went to an outdoor water park and almost run a baby deer over on the way home, was really nice and hot


----------



## Jay.32

My son has gone to Ayia Napa with the boys for a week... so I have a week of worrying :bounce:


----------



## D.M.C

Dai Jones said:


> good point maybe it its the start of a awesome team


Id disagree with the term "start"

We've been an awsome side for a while now and I think we could get to the final of the world cup

Unless gatland goes to new zealand :whistling:


----------



## D.M.C

Jay know anyone interested in a t4 mate?

Looking to sell mine!! (Sadly)


----------



## Jay.32

D.M.C said:


> Jay know anyone interested in a t4 mate?
> 
> Looking to sell mine!! (Sadly)


what you want for it mate?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> My son has gone to Ayia Napa with the boys for a week... so I have a week of worrying :bounce:


I'm dreading this even tho its another 13yrs for me


----------



## Dai Jones

D.M.C said:


> Id disagree with the term "start"
> 
> We've been an awsome side for a while now and I think we could get to the final of the world cup
> 
> Unless gatland goes to new zealand :whistling:


Yeh digging a big hole here for my self....I never know when to shut up, but your right :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I'm dreading this even tho its another 13yrs for me


Im also jealous too... I want to go lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Im also jealous too... I want to go lol


farther and son go on tour:laugh:


----------



## D.M.C

Jay.32 said:


> what you want for it mate?


4, 300 mate

Ill get back to you via pm about my routine when I get time.. been busy in work!


----------



## Jay.32

I will ask about for you mate... you will regret selling it!!

why you getting rid mate?


----------



## D.M.C

Jay.32 said:


> I will ask about for you mate... you will regret selling it!!
> 
> why you getting rid mate?


Cheers buddy.. I know I will mate but I dont use it for what I bought it for anymore.

Hardly got time to surf  so I got no chance of going away for a weekend here and there.

Leaving the forces in October so im going to sell it to pay abit of debt off and get a small run around!!

Ill probably get another t4 soon tho haha!!


----------



## Jay.32

D.M.C said:


> Cheers buddy.. I know I will mate but I dont use it for what I bought it for anymore.
> 
> Hardly got time to surf  so I got no chance of going away for a weekend here and there.
> 
> Leaving the forces in October so im going to sell it to pay abit of debt off and get a small run around!!
> 
> Ill probably get another t4 soon tho haha!!


is it your daily runner? or do you have a car aswel?


----------



## D.M.C

Jay.32 said:


> is it your daily runner? or do you have a car aswel?


Yes mate its my daily vehicle and no other car


----------



## Jay.32

D.M.C said:


> Yes mate its my daily vehicle and no other car


are you on facebook mate?


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> I agree Keeks, was like old time aye!
> 
> Hope you all had a nice weekend and your all still enjoying the weather


Exactly, so we have got to keep it that way! :bounce: Looks like you had a fab weekend! :thumb:



Dai Jones said:


> Oi what do you mean well done everyone you and me were the only one's naked?


True, so this week, we're making a no naked pact Dai, and someone else can do it this week. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Exactly, so we have got to keep it that way! :bounce: Looks like you had a fab weekend! :thumb:
> 
> True, so this week, we're making a no naked pact Dai, *and someone else can do it this week*. :lol:


still waiting on you're bikini pics come to think on it! 

afternoon mucka's, good w.e's all round i hope


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> still waiting on you're bikini pics come to think on it!
> 
> afternoon mucka's, good w.e's all round i hope


Bikini pics...........I got NAKED on Saturday! :tongue:

Afternoon anyway, have a good one.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Bikini pics...........I got NAKED on Saturday! :tongue:
> 
> Afternoon anyway, have a good one.


what?! where?!?!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> still waiting on you're bikini pics come to think on it!
> 
> afternoon mucka's, good w.e's all round i hope


alright Yan, sod the bikini pic's did you see her naked pic? :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> what?! where?!?!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

bullsh!t :mellow:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Right, here goes.............
> 
> View attachment 127947
> 
> 
> :tongue:





JANIKvonD said:


> bullsh!t :mellow:


here you go


----------



## JANIKvonD

SAAAWEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!! off to the bog...brb


----------



## [email protected]

Afternoon all 

Sooooo who's getting naked this week then?


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Sooooo who's getting naked this week then?


You?? :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> You?? :tongue:


 :innocent:


----------



## mal

Jesus, the sun went to my head today...way to hot to be working. The Italians down tools in the

summer, think we should do the same here lol.

Just had a cold shower, it was lush.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:
 

> Jesus, the sun went to my head today...way to hot to be working. The Italians down tools in the
> 
> summer, think we should do the same here lol.
> 
> Just had a cold shower, it was lush.


Air cond office for me :thumb:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> Air cond office for me :thumb:


I did nip down the park dinner time for a spot of sunbathing so not all

Bad..


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, nope, not much change in here apart from @Dai Jones now being both a weatherman and a psychic.
> 
> How's you anyway hun? Hope all is good.


im great thanks keeks i have a week off! woo! been hectic recently and have neglected this place! still nice to see everyone seems well!

nobody ask about the gym cos well it still ain't happened but it will!! lol. see ur looking As amazing as ever!!


----------



## CJ

Too hot !!!! Knocking training on the head til winter 

Not a single part of my clothing was dry from the amount of sweat.

Gym needs a fan !!


----------



## Keeks

dipdabs said:


> im great thanks keeks i have a week off! woo! been hectic recently and have neglected this place! still nice to see everyone seems well!
> 
> nobody ask about the gym cos well it still ain't happened but it will!! lol. see ur looking As amazing as ever!!


Ahh glad your well hun! :thumb: Enjoy your week off, least you've got some cracking weather! Lol, thank you. 



CJ said:


> Too hot !!!! Knocking training on the head til winter
> 
> Not a single part of my clothing was dry from the amount of sweat.
> 
> Gym needs a fan !!


Its awful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Turn the heat down someone please! I came out of the shower dryer tonight than when I came out of the gym, damn leg day! :cursing:


----------



## mal

day off work today...good....vans in for service/mot,will have a gander down tescos and read all

the muscle mags in there, hopefully make the gym by lunchtime.


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! Another scorcher, woo hoo! :bounce:

Have a good day all!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Team Taffy..


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning all

On the motorbike again couldn't zip me jacket up too hot bet I looked like a retarded michelin man doing the superman going down the road :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Morning all
> 
> On the motorbike again couldn't zip me jacket up too hot bet I looked like a retarded michelin man doing the superman going down the road :laugh:


Prove it prove it, pics or no retarded michelin superman! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Prove it prove it, pics or no retarded michelin superman! :lol:


how the fook am I to do that?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> how the fook am I to do that?


Well superman would know how!


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, its super hot here, went down the beach last night and its was lovely. mrs is gonna take the rest of the week off so we are gonna go away for a few days, cant waste the weather here as we hardly ever get any!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well superman would know how!


I cuz the fooker can fly, I can only fly on two wheels


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Morning all, its super hot here, went down the beach last night and its was lovely. mrs is gonna take the rest of the week off so we are gonna go away for a few days, cant waste the weather here as we hardly ever get any!


Have a good one, where you off to? And hows the puppy doing? Handful I bet! 



Dai Jones said:


> I cuz the fooker can fly, I can only fly on two wheels


Well you're a cr4p superman then.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well you're a cr4p superman then.


Only when trying to take a pic on a motorbike at 60-70mph


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Only when trying to take a pic on a motorbike at 60-70mph


speed camera will take it for you Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> speed camera will take it for you Dai


 :lol: :lol: thanks Jay...there you @Keeks will have proof in a day or two:laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Have a good one, where you off to? And hows the puppy doing? Handful I bet!


We're going up the lakes in Wicklow national park, oh and the puppy... dont even ask, she's a lil c**t :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning TT crew.. another hot sunny day.. :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning TT crew.. another hot sunny day.. :tongue:


I'm loving the sun but not the heat up most of the night with my little boy too hot for him last night, I did actually do the superman last night after work jacket blow open about 90mph sh!t me self:laugh:

morning guys


----------



## Keeks

I'm swooping in for an afternoon cuddle, im shattered today, just want to curl up in a little ball and sleep.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I'm swooping in for an afternoon cuddle, im shattered today, just want to curl up in a little ball and sleep.


sorry read that too fast thought you said want to curl up balls deep, i like cuddles:blush:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I'm swooping in for an afternoon cuddle, im shattered today, just want to curl up in a little ball and sleep.


come yer and let me give you a big cuddle... I promise my hands wont wander!! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> sorry read that too fast thought you said want to curl up balls deep, i like cuddles:blush:


 mg: Dai!!!!!! :lol: I dont have balls. :lol:



Jay.32 said:


> come yer and let me give you a big cuddle... I promise my hands wont wander!! :tongue:


 :blush: Ok.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: Dai!!!!!! :lol: I dont have balls. :lol:
> 
> .


I know that...but when you said cuddles and that i thought spooning :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I know that...but when you said cuddles and that i thought spooning :thumb:


never mind spooning Dai.. you can fork off


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> never mind spooning Dai.. you can fork off


its @Keeks fault taking about cuddles and balls deep :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> its @Keeks fault taking about cuddles and balls deep :laugh:


 mg:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> mg:


----------



## Keeks

All spoons, forks and balls aside, I just want a cuddle!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> All spoons, forks and balls aside, I just want a cuddle!


wheres your other half I think I'll be too late if I leave now


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> wheres your other half I think I'll be too late if I leave now


 :lol: Away. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Away. :thumb:


while the man is away the girl will play :sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> while the man is away the girl will play :sneaky2:


 mg: :innocent:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: :innocent:


you don't fool me:tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you don't fool me:tongue:


 :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

See, Im all sweet and innocent! :devil2:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> See, Im all sweet and innocent! :devil2:


Na still not convinced :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Na still not convinced :whistling:


 :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Morning ya bunch of sexy's. Have a good day all! :thumb:

@Dai Jones......still waiting on michelin superman speed cam pic :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning ya bunch of sexy's. Have a good day all! :thumb:
> 
> @Dai Jones......still waiting on michelin superman speed cam pic :tongue:


just realised theres no speed cameras around here :wacko:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> just realised theres no speed cameras around here :wacko:


Lucky bugggger! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Lucky bugggger! :thumb:


well the roads I use anyway :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> well the roads I use anyway :thumb:


Ahhh, interesting, no speed cameras in Narnia.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahhh, interesting, no speed cameras in Narnia.


 :lol: ...that is true thats why I take the wardrobe with me


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: ...that is true thats why I take the wardrobe with me


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: So you did get a picture then! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all

Another lovely day! Have a good one


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: ...that is true thats why I take the wardrobe with me


thats not you DAI that bike is better than yours :lol:


----------



## Keeks

That's proper tickled me Dai! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> thats not you DAI that bike is better than yours :lol:


a sh!t ya got me :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> That's proper tickled me Dai! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

mawnin yawl


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> mawnin yawl


afternoon


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> mawnin yawl


Morning Jan 

Are you in cowboy mode today? :cowboy:


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Morning Jan
> 
> Are you in cowboy mode today? :cowboy:


Morning Jojo, I just pm'ed you an updated pic of my winky!! for the powder room.


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Jojo, I just pm'ed you an updated pic of my winky!! for the powder room.


Updated? Has it changed? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Morning Jan
> 
> Are you in cowboy mode today? :cowboy:


arweet Jo! cowboy mode?...i've not had ride yet today... :lol:

u in cowgirl mode? if so......PICS


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> arweet Jo! cowboy mode?...i've not had ride yet today... :lol:
> 
> u in cowgirl mode? if so......PICS


 :lol: plenty of day left yet hon.

No I'm in sweaty mess mode today!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Jojo, I just pm'ed you an updated pic of my winky!! for the powder room.





[email protected] said:


> :lol: plenty of day left yet hon.
> 
> No I'm in sweaty mess mode today!


me too!.... you's still got the sun down there? overcast, horrible/clammy here!


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> me too!.... you's still got the sun down there? overcast, horrible/clammy here!


Yes still sunny, not as hot today though.


----------



## Keeks

Its getting hotter again here :wacko: I need a snooze


----------



## CJ

Im hot and p1ssing bored


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im hot and p1ssing bored


Snooze in the sun???? :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Snooze in the sun???? :thumb:


Yeah cause thatll solve my overheating issue.

Nob


----------



## JANIKvonD

when im suffering with the heat in work + being on DNP....i head to the toilet....take off all my clothes....open the window full & sit on the bog for 20 min PMSL. was in there 3 times on tuesday


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Updated? Has it changed? :lol:


yeah I been stretching it... I hang a 20kg dumbell on string..


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> when im suffering with the heat in work + being on DNP....i head to the toilet....take off all my clothes....open the window full & sit on the bog for 20 min PMSL. was in there 3 times on tuesday


Too much information!


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> yeah I been stretching it... I hang a 20kg dumbell on string..


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Too much information!


Ill send ya a pic next time. Actually I put a pic up in here before of me on the bog pmsl. Bound to have seen it!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Yeah cause thatll solve my overheating issue.
> 
> Nob


I love the way you talk to me, ***! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

So Jay and Jan get naked tommorow for naked Friday??? :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Are you ? @Keeks


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So Jay and Jan get naked tommorow for naked Friday??? :thumb:


there has to be atleast one female to!! @[email protected] @tamara ??


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Are you ? @Keeks


Not tommorow, don't feel the naked vibe for myself tommorow.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Not tommorow, don't feel the naked vibe for myself tommorow.


Yeh keeks only gets the vibe when I'm naked :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh keeks only gets the vibe when I'm naked :laugh:


 :lol: True, and I prefer naked Saturdays.


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> there has to be atleast one female to!! @[email protected] @tamara ??


Nooooo!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Nooooo!


:sad:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> :sad:


Lol sorry Dai. You'll just have to use your imagination


----------



## Keeks

@Dai Jones Looks like your getting naked again tommorow.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So Jay and Jan get naked tommorow for naked Friday??? :thumb:


ok im up for it


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Lol sorry Dai. You'll just have to use your imagination


we would if u posted a pic of yourself!


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> we would if u posted a pic of yourself!


I have! .................in the powder room


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> I have! .................in the powder room


Ive seen this so boys.........GET NAKED! Im soooo excited! :bounce:


----------



## tamara

Dai Jones said:


> there has to be atleast one female to!! @[email protected] @tamara ??


I had a warning about uploading nudity in gen con so that's me out!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> I had a warning about uploading nudity in gen con so that's me out!


just PM me them....ill describe them out for the lads


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> I have! .................in the powder room





Keeks said:


> Ive seen this so boys.........GET NAKED! Im soooo excited! :bounce:


if joe posts a pic of herself.....ill do 1 naked


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> @Dai Jones Looks like your getting naked again tommorow.


looks like ya getting the vibe again :sneaky2: :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

tamara said:


> I had a warning about uploading nudity in gen con so that's me out!


well it seems to be ok in here :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I love the way you talk to me, ***! :tongue:


  everybody is abused equally


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> everybody is abused equally


Well I save up all mine just for you! :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Well I save up all mine just for you! :tongue:


Haha I feel special now


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Haha I feel special now


Ahh, you are a very special ***.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Ahh, you are a very special ***.


Lol im not sure if thats a compliment or an insult.

I trained legs as well tonight...im.not sure so much body fluid has ever left my body !!!!!!

Sheer hell


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lol im not sure if thats a compliment or an insult.
> 
> I trained legs as well tonight...im.not sure so much body fluid has ever left my body !!!!!!
> 
> Sheer hell


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I hope you just mean sweat, and nothing else by that!

Yep, was awful, legs are the worst thing to train in heat imo, legs and cardio should be either done in a fridge or just in winter. :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I hope you just mean sweat, and nothing else by that!
> 
> Yep, was awful, legs are the worst thing to train in heat imo, legs and cardio should be either done in a fridge or just in winter. :thumb:


Sweat and snot


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Sweat and snot


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: NAKED FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all, Heres my booty


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, Heres my booty
> 
> View attachment 128548


Wit woo, nice bum! :tongue: I bl00dy love naked Fridays, they're even better than normal Fridays!


----------



## Jay.32

Now yours @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Now yours @Keeks


Nooooooooo! I perv on Fridays and get naked on Sauturdays.


----------



## Dai Jones

My yogurt exploded in my rucksack :sad:


----------



## CJ

You lot are not right in the head lol


----------



## Dai Jones

CJ said:


> You lot are not right in the head lol


your not wrong


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> My yogurt exploded in my rucksack :sad:


 :lol: Put it in the wardrobe instead of your rucksack then! And get naked!


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> You lot are not right in the head lol


your welsh so get naked cj


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:



> :lol: Put it in the wardrobe instead of your rucksack then! And get naked!


what is it with you and seeing me naked??


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> what is it with you and seeing me naked??


 :lol: I just like nakedness! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> if joe posts a pic of herself.....ill do 1 naked


You can have a leg 

View attachment 128549


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: I just like nakedness! :thumb:


I'm so glad the real keeks is coming out slowly :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> You can have a leg
> 
> View attachment 128549


I'm a breast man thanks:bounce:


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> your welsh so get naked cj


Nobody wants to see my fat hairy ass lol.

I'll leave it to you numptys


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> You can have a leg
> 
> View attachment 128549


Wit woo, nice leg! 



Dai Jones said:


> I'm so glad the real keeks is coming out slowly :bounce:


 :innocent:


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, Heres my booty
> 
> View attachment 128548


Nice bum :thumb:

Now you need to change your avi like Dai


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> You can have a leg
> 
> View attachment 128549


well done Jo jo

do you think it will be ok to get my middle leg out?


----------



## tamara

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, Heres my booty
> 
> View attachment 128548


Da iawn boy bach! That's a moony though you should do a sunny as it's sunny like!


----------



## [email protected]

Jay.32 said:


> well done Jo jo
> 
> do you think it will be ok to get my middle leg out?


Of course! It'll be fine. We won't tell


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> You can have a leg
> 
> View attachment 128549


cmon Jo! ...nice leg tho :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> well done Jo jo
> 
> do you think it will be ok to get my middle leg out?


Complete with hanging dumbbell of course!


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> cmon Jo! ...nice leg tho :thumb:


Thanks 

You said I had to post a pic of myself and I have, so there :tongue:

Your turn.


----------



## Keeks

Come on Jan, your turn but not on the bog this time!


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Thanks
> 
> You said I had to post a pic of myself and I have, so there :tongue:
> 
> Your turn.





Keeks said:


> Come on Jan, your turn but not on the bog this time!


in work atm!...but ill try


----------



## Keeks

Afternoon all. IM HUNGRY!!!! :cursing:

Nearly weekend!!! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Afternoon all. IM HUNGRY!!!! :cursing:
> 
> Nearly weekend!!! :bounce:


i've just had a pro shake a blt buttie, yogurt, 4 meat sticks, one cheese string, and two bags of crsips


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> i've just had a pro shake a blt buttie, yogurt, 4 meat sticks, one cheese string, and two bags of crsips


Two questions Dai.........

Question one - you ate the exploding yoghurt?

Question two - what in gods name is a meat stick?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Two questions Dai.........
> 
> Question one - you ate the exploding yoghurt?
> 
> Question two - what in gods name is a meat stick?


you should know what a meat stick is :devil2:

1, yes the remaining bit as it was a big tub

2, before anyone starts no its not somebody's [email protected], peperarmi like meat 5g pro 1 gram carb = 20g pro 5g carb and a sh!t load of fat :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you should know what a meat stick is :devil2:
> 
> 1, yes the remaining bit as it was a big tub
> 
> 2, before anyone starts no its not somebody's [email protected], peperarmi like meat 5g pro 1 gram carb = 20g pro 5g carb and a sh!t load of fat :laugh:


 :lol: Well I did think that to start with, but then I thought heck Dai..........4 meat sticks, so thought it was possibly some type of food?!?!! mg: :lol:

Must've been a big yoghurt, but next time, try quark as it might not explode.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well I did think that to start with, but then I thought heck Dai..........4 meat sticks, so thought it was possibly some type of food?!?!! mg: :lol:
> 
> Must've been a big yoghurt, but next time, try quark as it might not explode.


lidl doesn't sell quark


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> lidl doesn't sell quark


Well meat sticks will have to do then! :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

how many meat sticks.....are too many?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> how many meat sticks.....are too many?


no such thing as too many meat sticks :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> no such thing as too many meat sticks :laugh:


Dai the official meat stick expert. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just a quickie until @[email protected] gets more on show 

@Keeks


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 128704
> 
> 
> Just a quickie until @[email protected] gets more on show
> 
> @Keeks


Nice almost bum Jan 

No more from me. Leg is my limit :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

@Keeks now has the responsability of announcing who has the best @ss :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Hmmmmm, tough call and don't think I could decide without a proper feel, so all equally nice bums! 

I love naked Fridays! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Hmmmmm, tough call and don't think I could decide without a proper feel, so all equally nice bums!
> 
> I love naked Fridays! :bounce:


I just knew it....your a groper :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I just knew it....your a groper :bounce:


I like looking too.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I like looking too.


well thats obv anyway :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

I've just had my afternoon porridge and it was flipping awesome! :bounce: Simple things n'all that! :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

i've got 1 big & 1 small cheek because of PIP pmsl


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> i've got 1 big & 1 small cheek because of PIP pmsl


 :lol: Oh dear.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: Oh dear.


what happens when u let the mrs have a go haha


----------



## Jay.32

@Keeks its Saturday................time for you to get naked


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks its Saturday................time for you to get naked


Yes and Im naked. :tongue: Think I will have to get dressed though before I go to the gym.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning! .....lets see it then @Keeks ...its that time o week again


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yes and Im naked. :tongue: Think I will have to get dressed though before I go to the gym.


stop it.... you are causing a big disterbance in my pants:bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Hold on a minute, I said I was getting naked which I have done, but never said you guys could see it. :tongue: You've seen it once, that's all your getting.


----------



## Dai Jones

Every year since being on ukm i always say im having a bbq bet never but guess what ive just built it but the next step is actually cooking something


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Every year since being on i always say im having a bbq bet never but guess what ive just built it but the next step is actually cooking something


Woo hoo, when are we coming for team taffy bbq then? Just let us know about any food restrictions when importing food into narnia. 

Enjoy your bbq anyway and food pics needed.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo, when are we coming for team taffy bbq then? Just let us know about any food restrictions when importing food into narnia.
> 
> Enjoy your bbq anyway and food pics needed.


Mrs goes off her head when i take pics of food but got down two lean quarter pounders and two hotdogs leaving room for beer


----------



## Dai Jones

Bought some cheno three quarters they bloody show my quads off :thumb: .....that is a good look isn't ??


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> Bought some cheno three quarters they bloody show my quads off :thumb: .....that is a good look isn't ??


Put a pic up and I'll tell you.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Picsornoquadshowingthreequarters


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, are you all making good use of the weather? hope you've all had a lovely weekend, i went away this week and stayed in a luxury hotel in Wicklow mountains and it had a gym!





Weather was too hot for me but im not complaining hey!

I see you all have been busy here lol :lol:


----------



## mal

been catching some rays today too, and its going to last for a while..wooop


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> been catching some rays today too, and its going to last for a while..wooop
> 
> View attachment 128918


Yay, hope it does, I love being lazy in the sun. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Put a pic up and I'll tell you.





JANIKvonD said:


> Picsornoquadshowingthreequarters


Haha what ya know i did some bw squats and not so tight now.....fat bastard aren't i


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all, I had a fab weekend with my girls camping! but im now in agony!! as ive burnt my back in the sun.. I need @Keeks to rub me up, I mean rub some cream on me.


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, I had a fab weekend with my girls camping! but im now in agony!! as ive* burnt my back in the sun*.. I need @Keeks to rub me up, I mean rub some cream on me.


you amateur :laugh:lots of sea mist around atm,,hope it clears up...wwhere did you go camping,and were

there loads of biting bugs lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

@mal quick question do you ever take time off caffeine if so how long for?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, I had a fab weekend with my girls camping! but im now in agony!! as ive burnt my back in the sun.. I need @Keeks to rub me up, I mean rub some cream on me.


yeh saw the pics where were ya?


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> @mal quick question do you ever take time off caffeine if so how long for?


around a 5 days/week I don't take them on there own though dai,as you know full well lol.

buy some clen and try them for a while.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> around a 5 days/week I don't take them on there own though dai,as you know full well lol.
> 
> buy some clen and try them for a while.


thanks yeh true, forgot about clen yeh will do


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, seems its gonna rain here today, looks like the beach aint happening now ffs lol


----------



## Jay.32

It was at Warren Farm, Brean Sands.

great campsite.. it had everything for the kids.


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> Morning all, seems its gonna rain here today, looks like the beach aint happening now ffs lol


mate the beach is awesome in the rain,get a fishing rod set up.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning muckers


how do


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> mate the beach is awesome in the rain,get a fishing rod set up.


Used to go surfing in the rain down Rhossili back home mate, good times, thing is mal i cant see the mrs standing on the beach pishing down watching me swim :lol:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> It was at Warren Farm, Brean Sands.
> 
> great campsite.. it had everything for the kids.


I love somerset mate,spent a lot of time down there once,would love to live down there,near glasto.

or near the coast.


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> Used to go surfing in the rain down Rhossili back home mate, good times, thing is mal i cant see the mrs standing on the beach pishing down watching me swim :lol:


they hate rain don't they lol. I was down 3 cliffs bay the other day..stunning mate.


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> they hate rain don't they lol. I was down 3 cliffs bay the other day..stunning mate.


Yeah its nice down there mate, ive pretty much covered the whole of Wales' coastline in my surf era, Oxwich Bay is good spot also Mwnt beach down West Wales is a nice secluded spot, amazing for beach bbq's


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> Yeah its nice down there mate, ive pretty much covered the whole of Wales' coastline in my surf era, Oxwich Bay is good spot also Mwnt beach down West Wales is a nice secluded spot, amazing for beach bbq's


the west coast of Ireland looks amazin,world class surfing there mate,cold though! and you have the strands(beaches)

for some of the best bass fishing anywhere....im off to Italy next week for a month so that will have to do


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> I love somerset mate,spent a lot of time down there once,would love to live down there,near glasto.
> 
> or near the coast.


it is lovely mate... that coast is lacking one important thing that I need.. see if you can guess what it is?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, I had a fab weekend with my girls camping! but im now in agony!! as ive burnt my back in the sun.. I need @Keeks to rub me up, I mean rub some *QUARK* on me.


Fixed. :bounce:



Jay.32 said:


> it is lovely mate... that coast is lacking one important thing that I need.. see if you can guess what it is?


Sun tan lotion??? :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> the west coast of Ireland looks amazin,world class surfing there mate,cold though! and you have the strands(beaches)
> 
> for some of the best bass fishing anywhere....im off to Italy next week for a month so that will have to do


Ireland is nice tbh mate. You'll enjoy Italy, i spent 4 weeks in a villa in Tuscany mountains mate and used to jump on the train every morning and go exploring, went to Venice, Lucca, Pisa and many others, was a good experience


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Fixed. :bounce:
> 
> Sun tan lotion??? :whistling:


what ever as long as you rubbing me :tongue:

its missing surf!!! there are no waves down that way :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

And the food in Italy is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> what ever as long as you rubbing me :tongue:
> 
> its missing surf!!! there are no waves down that way :cursing:


Quark it is then. :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Quark it is then. :drool:


im liking your thinking x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> im liking your thinking x


 :sneaky2: How do you know what I'm thinking? :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: How do you know what I'm thinking? :tongue:


I know, that you know, I know what your thinking :wink: x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I know, that you know, I know what your thinking :wink: x


And do you also know what that sentence, you have confused the heck out of me? :lol: x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> And do you also know what that sentence, you have confused the heck out of me? :lol: x


doesnt take alot...

sorry I couldnt resist lol


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> doesnt take alot...
> 
> sorry I couldnt resist lol


 mg:

Fair point though.


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> it is lovely mate... that coast is lacking one important thing that I need.. see if you can guess what it is?


well its either a nudist beach or more likely surf!!!and a bit of sand.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> And the food in Italy is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


there pizzas:drool: and ice cream:drool:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> there pizzas:drool: and ice cream:drool:


I'd be a super little fatty if I lived there, carb overload! :drool:


----------



## mal

Patsy said:


> Ireland is nice tbh mate. You'll enjoy Italy, i spent 4 weeks in a villa in Tuscany mountains mate and used to jump on the train every morning and go exploring, went to Venice, Lucca, Pisa and many others, was a good experience


ide love to trav around Italy mate,i really want to go to lucca have you been there?and rome...we go down to Calabria every year

and love it there ,have a whole beach to yourself! and theres no tourists... :thumb:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> I'd be a super little fatty if I lived there, carb overload! :drool:


I know and all that wine too, i do cardio everyday in the sea, so stay nice and slim lol.and drink

loads of espresso's in the beach shack..


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> I know and all that wine too, i do cardio everyday in the sea, so stay nice and slim lol.and drink
> 
> loads of espresso's in the beach shack..


Food and beach pics needed. :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Food and beach pics needed. :thumbup1:


no probs


----------



## Patsy

Just added this to my playlist, some good old Manics tunes from my hometown


----------



## Keeks

Blinky flip, its been quiet in here! mg:

Anyway, happy Thursday ya sexy foookers! Have a good day and hope you're all enjoying this weather, and its going to last a bit longer too :bounce:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Blinky flip, its been quiet in here! mg:
> 
> :


must be this hot weather lol,i trained in a diff gym yesterday that was cooler but still hard work.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Blinky flip, its been quiet in here! mg:
> 
> Anyway, happy Thursday ya sexy foookers! Have a good day and hope you're all enjoying this weather, and its going to last a bit longer too :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sheggers


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning sheggers


mornin dude


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> mornin dude


dai remind me.....did clen increase or suppress youre appetite?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> dai remind me.....did clen increase or suppress youre appetite?


Increased it mate I found it hard to be honest not to eat everything I saw, I will be getting some for my next cut after M1T but will be running caffeine with it so it suppresses


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Inches of what Dai??? Sun???????


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Inches of what Dai??? Sun???????


you know what :devil2: :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you know what :devil2: :wub:


 :confused1: How can you measure sun in inches Dai? :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :confused1: How can you measure sun in inches Dai? :tongue:


 :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

I won a Sky plus box lastnight on ebay for 10p :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :confused1:


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :confused1: How can you measure sun in inches Dai? :tongue:


he's using the same measuring stick that his mrs uses on him :whistling:  ...so in reality....he can only penitrate as much as the sun can


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> I won a Sky plus box lastnight on ebay for 10p :thumb:


ill take it :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> he's using the same measuring stick that his mrs uses on him :whistling:  ...so in reality....he can only penitrate as much as the sun can


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> ill take it :thumb:


P&P was £15.10p tho :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> P&P was £15.10p tho :lol:


hahaha, i just changed from sky to virgin mate....fukin waiting on my broadband now tho!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> hahaha, i just changed from sky to virgin mate....fukin waiting on my broadband now tho!


No broadband for me just use works Sky are fookers you get a free plus box only if you have the hd package


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> No broadband for me just use works Sky are fookers you get a free plus box only if you have the hd package


scratch that....i switched from virgin to sky :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> scratch that....i switched from virgin to sky :lol:


a right well as a new customer you get everything free :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> a right well as a new customer you get everything free :cursing:


you'll get it too! just threat to leave.

i got the full package with 2 HD+ boxed & a plus box in the kids room for like £80 a month. was 120with virgin!


----------



## Jay.32

BEST DIVORCE LETTER EVER

Dear Wife,

I'm writing you this letter to tell you that I'm leaving you forever. I've been a good man to you for 7 years & I have nothing to show for it. These last 2 weeks have been hell. ... Your boss called to tell me that you quit your job today & that was the last straw. Last week, you came home & didn't even notice I had a new haircut, had cooked your favorite meal & even wore a brand new pair of silk boxers. You ate in 2 minutes, & went straight to sleep after watching all of your soaps. You don't tell me you love me anymore; you don't want sex or anything that connects us as husband & wife. Either you're cheating on me or you don't love me anymore; whatever the case, I'm gone.

Your EX-Husband

P.S. don't try to find me. Your SISTER & I are moving away to West Virginia together! Have a great life!

Dear Ex-Husband

Nothing has made my day more than receiving your letter. It's true you & I have been married for 7 years, although a good man is a far cry from what you've been. I watch my soaps so much because they drown out your constant whining & griping Too bad that doesn't work. I DID notice when you got a hair cut last week, but the 1st thing that came to mind was 'You look just like a girl!' Since my mother raised me not to say anything if you can't say something nice, I didn't comment. And when you cooked my favorite meal, you must have gotten me confused with MY SISTER, because I stopped eating pork 7 years ago. About those new silk boxers: I turned away from you because the $49.99 price tag was still on them, & I prayed it was a coincidence that my sister had just borrowed $50 from me that morning. After all of this, I still loved you & felt we could work it out. So when I hit the lotto for 10 million dollars, I quit my job & bought us 2 tickets to Jamaica But when I got home you were gone.. Everything happens for a reason, I guess. I hope you have the fulfilling life you always wanted. My lawyer said that the letter you wrote ensures you won't get a dime from me. So take care.

Signed, Your Ex-Wife, Rich As Hell & Free!

P.S. I don't know if I ever told you this, but my sister Carla was born Carl. I hope that's not a problem


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll get it too! just threat to leave.
> 
> i got the full package with 2 HD+ boxed & a plus box in the kids room for like £80 a month. was 120with virgin!


yeh thinking about just knocking off the movies see what they come up with as they always offer something


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> BEST DIVORCE LETTER EVER
> 
> Dear Wife,
> 
> I'm writing you this letter to tell you that I'm leaving you forever. I've been a good man to you for 7 years & I have nothing to show for it. These last 2 weeks have been hell. ... Your boss called to tell me that you quit your job today & that was the last straw. Last week, you came home & didn't even notice I had a new haircut, had cooked your favorite meal & even wore a brand new pair of silk boxers. You ate in 2 minutes, & went straight to sleep after watching all of your soaps. You don't tell me you love me anymore; you don't want sex or anything that connects us as husband & wife. Either you're cheating on me or you don't love me anymore; whatever the case, I'm gone.
> 
> Your EX-Husband
> 
> P.S. don't try to find me. Your SISTER & I are moving away to West Virginia together! Have a great life!
> 
> Dear Ex-Husband
> 
> Nothing has made my day more than receiving your letter. It's true you & I have been married for 7 years, although a good man is a far cry from what you've been. I watch my soaps so much because they drown out your constant whining & griping Too bad that doesn't work. I DID notice when you got a hair cut last week, but the 1st thing that came to mind was 'You look just like a girl!' Since my mother raised me not to say anything if you can't say something nice, I didn't comment. And when you cooked my favorite meal, you must have gotten me confused with MY SISTER, because I stopped eating pork 7 years ago. About those new silk boxers: I turned away from you because the $49.99 price tag was still on them, & I prayed it was a coincidence that my sister had just borrowed $50 from me that morning. After all of this, I still loved you & felt we could work it out. So when I hit the lotto for 10 million dollars, I quit my job & bought us 2 tickets to Jamaica But when I got home you were gone.. Everything happens for a reason, I guess. I hope you have the fulfilling life you always wanted. My lawyer said that the letter you wrote ensures you won't get a dime from me. So take care.
> 
> Signed, Your Ex-Wife, Rich As Hell & Free!
> 
> P.S. I don't know if I ever told you this, but my sister Carla was born Carl. I hope that's not a problem


 :lol: good find :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Morning all, i hope you all have been soaking up the sun, i have been glued to the beach all week, even taught the mrs how to swim!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Morning all, i hope you all have been soaking up the sun, i have been glued to the beach all week, even taught the mrs how to swim!


Morning.....Im stuck in work :sad: wishing I was somewhere else, in the sun preferably!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Morning.....Im stuck in work :sad: wishing I was somewhere else, in the sun preferably!


iwas just in heaven.. back on earth now :wink:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> iwas just in heaven.. back on earth now :wink:


 :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday!!! :bounce: Looks like this weather will be lasting into next week, and it might get even hotter?!??!

Im going to have a super lazy weekend in the sun, training as usual but then making the most of the sun whilst we've got it! Cant wait!!!! :bounce:

Have a good one whatever you're all upto! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Well i wont be going to the beach for the rest of the summer :whistling:



Now seeing as us TT is a 'family' im gonna need @Keeks and @[email protected] to come and look after me while i rest up and see to my every needs :whistling:


----------



## mal

looks painful pat is it bust.


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Well i wont be going to the beach for the rest of the summer :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 129456
> 
> 
> Now seeing as us TT is a 'family' im gonna need @Keeks and @[email protected] to come and look after me while i rest up and see to my every needs :whistling:


what ya done ffs


----------



## Dai Jones

@tamara I'm only calling you in so I can see your new Avi


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> what ya done ffs


Broke it in 2 places mate lol


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Well i wont be going to the beach for the rest of the summer :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 129456
> 
> 
> Now seeing as us TT is a 'family' im gonna need @Keeks and @[email protected] to come and look after me while i rest up and see to my every needs :whistling:


 mg: Heck Patsy!!! What have you done? I'm putting my nurses outfit on straight away and will be there shortly to feed you some quark.


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Broke it in 2 places mate lol


come on tell us the story how ya did it


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I'm putting my nurses outfit on straight away .


 :bounce: :wub:


----------



## tamara

Dai Jones said:


> @tamara I'm only calling you in so I can see your new Avi


This is the full pic, it's not me though, just a random.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :bounce: :wub:


You're not poorly!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You're not poorly!!!!


I foooking am now!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I foooking am now!!


Jeez, I wanted to put my feet up this weekend and chill, now I've got to play nurse with you poorly Team Taffy blokes?!

Ok!!! :bounce:


----------



## tamara

Patsy said:


> Well i wont be going to the beach for the rest of the summer :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 129456
> 
> 
> Now seeing as us TT is a 'family' im gonna need @Keeks and @[email protected] to come and look after me while i rest up and see to my every needs :whistling:


Nightmare! I recommend getting yourself a fat knitting needle to stick down your cast, thats gonna itch like mad in this heat.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Jeez, I wanted to put my feet up this weekend and chill, now I've got to play nurse with you poorly Team Taffy blokes?!
> 
> Ok!!! :bounce:


you shouln't be such a sexual devient then :laugh:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> come on tell us the story how ya did it


Slipped in the shower when i got back from the beach mate lol, someone left water all over the tiles = ice rink :lol:



Keeks said:


> mg: Heck Patsy!!! What have you done? I'm putting my nurses outfit on straight away and will be there shortly to feed you some quark.


Tell me more about this nurses outfit you speak of :whistling:



tamara said:


> Nightmare! I recommend getting yourself a fat knitting needle to stick down your cast, thats gonna itch like mad in this heat.


Already sorted that! broke both arms before so im a seasoned pro :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you shouln't be such a sexual devient then :laugh:


 mg: :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Slipped in the shower when i got back from the beach mate lol, someone left water all over the tiles = ice rink :lol:
> 
> Tell me more about this nurses outfit you speak of :whistling:
> 
> Already sorted that! broke both arms before so im a seasoned pro :thumbup1:


Oh heck Patsy! Hope its not too painful anyway.

:lol: The nurses outfit might not last long in this heat though, I'm struggling.........ITS TOO HOT!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Slipped in the shower when i got back from the beach mate lol, someone left water all over the tiles = ice rink :lol:
> 
> :


owch!!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Oh heck Patsy! Hope its not too painful anyway.
> 
> :lol: *The nurses outfit might not last long in this heat though*, I'm struggling.........ITS TOO HOT!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


Thats ok with me Keeks you can take it off, you know my rules... Whatever makes you comfortable :whistling:

Oh and yes it is painful :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: The nurses outfit might not last long in this heat though,:


 mg: :bounce:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well i wont be going to the beach for the rest of the summer :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 129456
> 
> 
> Now seeing as us TT is a 'family' im gonna need @Keeks and @[email protected] to come and look after me while i rest up and see to my every needs :whistling:


Ouchy ouch you numpty!

@Keeks and I will have to sort out a rota :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk sake patsy!


----------



## mal

beefnonion post workout nutrition....because I can:lol:

View attachment 129494


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Thats ok with me Keeks you can take it off, you know my rules... Whatever makes you comfortable :whistling:
> 
> Oh and yes it is painful :tongue:


Oh patsy, get some tramadol in you, that'll help. Lol, you are a very understanding patient, naked nurse keeks it might have to be then. :lol:



[email protected] said:


> Ouchy ouch you numpty!
> 
> @Keeks and I will have to sort out a rota :lol:


Yep, we'll look after you and get you back to full health in no time.

Get well soon patsy.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> beefnonion post workout nutrition....because I can:lol:
> 
> View attachment 129494


I want!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Ouchy ouch you numpty!
> 
> @Keeks and I will have to sort out a rota :lol:


As long as the rota means the 2 of you pull double shifts at the same time :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> As long as the rota means the 2 of you pull double shifts at the same time :whistling:


Greedy!


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Greedy!


Well it is my 'right hand' thats out of action :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Well it is my 'right hand' thats out of action :tongue:


 :lol: Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well it is my 'right hand' thats out of action :tongue:


Soooooo you need us to come and write some letters for you then? :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :lol: Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. :lol:


I bet your quite surprised it took me several posts to slip that one in!


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Soooooo you need us to come and write some letters for you then? :lol:


Well i was thinking more on the lines of to shake my proteins up for me :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Well i was thinking more on the lines of to shake my proteins up for me :whistling:


Oh ok. Yes I can do that for you, no problem. I am an excellent protein shaker :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> I bet your quite surprised it took me several posts to* slip that one in*!


Patsy.....you are going to be one difficult patient! :angry: :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Right all i am off away for the weekend, hope you all have a lovely one, see you next week


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Right all i am off away for the weekend, hope you all have a lovely one, see you next week


Have a good one. Try not to break anything else!


----------



## Keeks

Have a good one folks!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> View attachment 129609
> 
> 
> Have a good one folks!


Ha ha that made me giggle :lol:

Have a fab day x


----------



## Keeks

Happy Monday all, have a good one!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all


----------



## mal

morning jay,just finished all my packing,just want to lay on a hot beach now! and chill


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> morning jay,just finished all my packing,just want to lay on a hot beach now! and chill


Have a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all. Have a lovely day


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning guys

I know most of the guys here know their bikes and maybe the girls so which bike should I get obv these are just pics off the tinternet but one's I like


----------



## Leonwales

Ninja I cream my pants every time I see one.


----------



## Dai Jones

Leonwales said:


> Ninja I cream my pants every time I see one.


:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Leonwales

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh: :thumb:


You got me looking on eBay for one now. Not done my test and the misses says I'm not allowed one.


----------



## Dai Jones

Leonwales said:


> You got me looking on eBay for one now. Not done my test and the misses says I'm not allowed one.


haha got to be done my friend lucky for me i did my test way before i met my mrs so not alot she can do really :laugh:, yeh i'm really thinking about the zx9


----------



## [email protected]

@Dai Jones, I know nothing about bikes so can only offer an opinion based on colour. Don't get a green one, it looks like bogies. Blue is nice :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

it would have to be the R1 for me mate


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> @Dai Jones, I know nothing about bikes so can only offer an opinion based on colour. Don't get a green one, it looks like bogies. Blue is nice :thumb:


well funny enough its blue one's I really like so thank you, by the way I've had the green one and it is like sh1t of a shovel not a boggy


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> it would have to be the R1 for me mate


I know mate I so would but got to think about long blast to likes of scotland again so not sure


----------



## Leonwales

My dad had an R1 it was so fast! Buy me the bogey ninja if you want


----------



## Dai Jones

Leonwales said:


> My dad had an R1 it was so fast! Buy me the bogey ninja if you want


I've always wanted a R1 ever since they came out but I'm 6ft so I've always gone for bikes that offer a bit more wind protection


----------



## Leonwales

Dai Jones said:


> I've always wanted a R1 ever since they came out but I'm 6ft so I've always gone for bikes that offer a bit more wind protection


Haha just get your head down


----------



## Dai Jones

Leonwales said:


> Haha just get your head down


thats the problem ya heads still above the screen on a R1 :lol:


----------



## Leonwales

Dai Jones said:


> thats the problem ya heads still above the screen on a R1 :lol:


You could always drive slow? ;-)


----------



## Dai Jones

Leonwales said:


> You could always drive slow? ;-)


 :lol: ....P!ss off


----------



## Keeks

@Dai Jones Remember to take into account carriage of wardrobe when choosing motorbike!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> @Dai Jones Remember to take into account carriage of wardrobe when choosing motorbike!


wardrobe not required this time all about the speed


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> wardrobe not required this time all about the speed


How would you carry your exploding yoghurts?????? Wardrobe required me thinks! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> How would you carry your exploding yoghurts?????? Wardrobe required me thinks! :tongue:


no lesson learnt do not put yogurt in with sharp objects


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> no lesson learnt do not put yogurt in with sharp objects


Sharp object? What weapons do you carry about Dai? You're a proper Narnia ninja aren't ya?!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You're a proper Narnia ninja aren't ya?!


only at the weekend


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Keeks

Happy Wednesday, have a good one!


----------



## Keeks

Morning all!!! Wheres all the Team Taffy crew???? Hope you're all well and its nearly weekend so woo hoo! :bounce:

@Patsy, hope you're arms not too bad.


----------



## CJ

I still pop in and have a look from time yo time


----------



## [email protected]

I'm still here @Keeks 

Have a fab Thursday everybody :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I still pop in and have a look from time yo time


Good to see you check up on us! And hope you've receovered! 



[email protected] said:


> I'm still here @Keeks
> 
> Have a fab Thursday everybody :bounce:


Yay, the girls holding down the fort! Girl power! :bounce:

Have a good day!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Good to see you check up on us! And hope you've receovered!
> 
> Yay, the girls holding down the fort! Girl power! :bounce:
> 
> Have a good day!


Just about !!!! Fvcking alcohol


----------



## Keeks

There's a thread about bum bags!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> There's a thread about fun bags!!!! :bounce:


now we're talking :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> now we're talking :thumb:


Bum bags Dai, not fun bags, although bum bags are fun, so you could call them fun bags. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Fun bags Dai, not bum bags, although Fun bags are fun, so you could call them bum fun . :thumb:


O yes :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O yes :bounce:


 :confused1: I'm confused.........do you mean bum fun bags?! mg: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :confused1: I'm confused.........do you mean bum fun bags?! mg: :lol:


No just Bum Fun :rockon:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> No just Bum Fun :rockon:


 mg: mg: mg:


----------



## Keeks

I really really really want a doughnut. :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I really really really want a doughnut. :crying:


 mg: ....so do I how freaky is that


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> mg: ....so do I how freaky is that


We're in tune with each other Dai! :thumb: Have a doughnut for me please. :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> We're in tune with each other Dai! :thumb: Have a doughnut for me please. :bounce:


I had a marshmallow polish cake the other day.....heaven it was


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I had a marshmallow polish cake the other day.....heaven it was


OMG! What in gods name is one of those? Sounds delish though. I would settle for any cake right now.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> OMG! What in gods name is one of those? Sounds delish though. I would settle for any cake right now.


this but with marshmallows in it:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> this but with marshmallows in it:


 :crying: :drool: I've just licked my screen.

I am now crying as they are discussing Kripsy kremes and Dominoes pizzas at work, and after looking at that picture, I want to scream as well as cry. :cursing: :crying: :drool: :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :crying: :drool: I've just licked my screen.
> 
> I am now crying as they are discussing Kripsy kremes and Dominoes pizzas at work, and after looking at that picture, I want to scream as well as cry. :cursing: :crying: :drool: :crying:


woops my bad


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> woops my bad


 :crying:


----------



## Keeks

And what is your avi Dai?


----------



## Leonwales

Morning welshies


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> Morning welshies and none welsh honourary welshies


Fixed.

Good morning! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Have a good one all!

Wish me luck, I have my appraisal at work today :sad: but its Friday and the sun is shining so all good!


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Good morning! :thumb:


OR and keeks


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 130800
> 
> 
> Have a good one all!
> 
> Wish me luck, I have my appraisal at work today :sad: !


whats that all about then?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> whats that all about then?


The picture, it made me chuckle. 

Its also my work wear for my appraisal.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Its also my work wear for my appraisal.


christ you don't hold back do ya, whats the appraisal anyway


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> christ you don't hold back do ya, whats the appraisal anyway


Everyone has to have one, just see how things are going but I don't like anything like that. I just get my head down and crack on.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Everyone has to have one, just see how things are going but I don't like anything like that. I just get my head down and crack on.


you'll be ok, done it for years haven't ya?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you'll be ok, done it for years haven't ya?


I'm a boomerang, went and came back. :bounce: So technically, Im the new girl!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I'm a boomerang, went and came back. :bounce: So technically, Im the new girl!


boomerang:lol:...I know you moved and come back nothing to worry about they know ya


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> boomerang:lol:...I know you moved and come back nothing to worry about they know ya


Cheers Dai! Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Cheers Dai! Keep your fingers crossed for me!


of course :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> of course :thumb:


Phewwwwwwwwwwwww, saved!!! I sort of escaped the full on appraisal as I'm a newbie (oldie/newbie boomerang) so woo hoo!

Now back to day dreaming about doughnuts and other nice things!


----------



## Keeks

Well its been far too quiet in here this week and that's not good, so next week, we need the fun back.

And some nakedness! That might bring the fun back! :bounce:


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Well its been far too quiet in here this week and that's not good, so next week, we need the fun back.
> 
> And some nakedness! That might bring the fun back! :bounce:


I'd scare everyone away


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> I'd scare everyone away


All naked-ness is welcome! :bounce:


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> All naked-ness is welcome! :bounce:


Haha in my boxers in my journal!


----------



## Keeks

Happy Monday morning all!


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Happy Monday morning all!


Morning Keeks 

Just us girls again! Good weekend?


----------



## Leonwales

[email protected] said:


> Morning Keeks
> 
> Just us girls again! Good weekend?


And me


----------



## [email protected]

Leonwales said:


> And me


You can be one of the girls if you like :lol:

Morning


----------



## [email protected]

Hamster said:


> Happy Monday keeks and @[email protected]


Morning 

Yay another girl. We need more girls in here to keep these boys in line 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JANIKvonD

MORNING SHEGGERS!! good w.e's all round i hope !


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> MORNING SHEGGERS!! good w.e's all round i hope !


Morning Jan 

Fab weekend thanks. How was yours?


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Morning Jan
> 
> Fab weekend thanks. How was yours?


good stuff, what was on?

mine was alright...worked half of it then did the usual rainy day stuff with the kids (softplay,visiting grandparents,shopping, movies)


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff, what was on?
> 
> mine was alright...worked half of it then did the usual rainy day stuff with the kids (softplay,visiting grandparents,shopping, movies)


Sounds good apart from the working lol.

I visited family and friends on Saturday and had a nice lazy day yesterday watching films


----------



## Keeks

Right, I cant stop thinking about food, so I have a big decision to make........

Next week its my birthday and I'm actually going out for a cheat meal :bounce: but what to eat???? Mexican, Italian or Indian. Now this is a huge thing, as haven't had a meal like that for agggggggges and wont be again for even longer, so as you can imagine, its a mind blowing decision. :confused1:

Help and suggestions please?


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Indian.
> 
> Or a big fat dirty burger and fries.


 :drool: My first thought was Indian, but I'm now leaning slightly towards Mexican. Tbh, I would be happy with beans on toast. :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Right, I cant stop thinking about food, so I have a big decision to make........
> 
> Next week its my birthday and I'm actually going out for a cheat meal :bounce: but what to eat???? Mexican, Italian or Indian. Now this is a huge thing, as haven't had a meal like that for agggggggges and wont be again for even longer, so as you can imagine, its a mind blowing decision. :confused1:
> 
> Help and suggestions please?


Ooh tough decision. Go on a restaurant crawl and have all three :thumb:

Starter : Mexican - Cheesy nachos with salsa, guacamole and sour cream.

Main : Indian - Chicken Tikka Biryani with Naan bread.

Pudding : Italian - Ice cream (lots)

:bounce: :clap: :bounce: :clap:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Ooh tough decision. Go on a restaurant crawl and have all three :thumb:
> 
> Starter : Mexican - Cheesy nachos with salsa, guacamole and sour cream.
> 
> Main : Indian - Chicken Tikka Biryani with Naan bread.
> 
> Pudding : Italian - Ice cream (lots)
> 
> :bounce: :clap: :bounce: :clap:


Now you're talking!!! :drool: That sounds awesome! 



Hamster said:


> I'm ok at the moment but give me a few weeks I will be craving rabbit sh1t between bread lol.


Ha ha, I'm craving food all the time now. :cursing:


----------



## Leonwales

Don't have Indian they always let me down. Wait for ages then get a bad meal


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> Don't have Indian they always let me down. Wait for ages then get a bad meal


I dont think anything could disappoint me right now.

I've just checked out the menu of the Mexican Im thinking of going to and its sealed the deal, Mexican it is! I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> I dont think anything could disappoint me right now.
> 
> I've just checked out the menu of the Mexican Im thinking of going to and its sealed the deal, Mexican it is! I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


Enjoy make sure you stuff yourself


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> Enjoy make sure you stuff yourself


Oh I will indeed. I'll be full after a few mouthfuls, but gonna love every mouthful! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Morning gang, have a super Tuesday!


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Morning gang, have a super Tuesday!


Good morning


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning gang, have a super Tuesday!


Morning, a few birthdays in here soon I see


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'm craving food all the time now. :cursing:


i probably fuel this tbf :lol: 



Dai Jones said:


> Morning, a few birthdays in here soon I see


yeh..20th august mate, thanks for noticing 

morning peeps....fuk is it only tuesday?!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh..20th august mate, thanks for noticing
> 
> ?!


haha you as well this Thursday for me:thumb:, I hate Facebook it fooking tells everyone


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

Who stole the sunshine??? :sad:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected]

Hamster said:


> Morning Jo!
> 
> Warm but cloudy here.


Overcast and drizzly here. I think summer has been and gone lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> haha you as well this Thursday for me:thumb:, I hate Facebook it fooking tells everyone


haha, i've deactivated my fb on my birthday before...phones pinging all feking day every 10secs!

how old u gonna be dude? u too @Keeks? how old


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, i've deactivated my fb on my birthday before...phones pinging all feking day every 10secs!
> 
> how old u gonna be dude? u too @Keeks? how old


32 going on 20 mate :laugh:


----------



## Jo[email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, i've deactivated my fb on my birthday before...phones pinging all feking day every 10secs!
> 
> how old u gonna be dude? u too @Keeks? how old


Could just disable notifications


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Could just disable notifications


but ppl can still post on you're wall....& i dont like having to comment & 'like' every cvnts posts pmsl.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> 32 going on 20 mate :laugh:


ahh still young mate.....i should have my pro card by the time im you're age  lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh still young mate.....  lol


thats what I keep telling my self everyday


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, i've deactivated my fb on my birthday before...phones pinging all feking day every 10secs!
> 
> how old u gonna be dude? u too @Keeks? how old


I'll be 21 :whistling: plus 10 :whistling: 

Loads of birthday celebrations in here then over the next few weeks! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Morning all, have a nice day. :thumb:

And happy birthday eve Dai.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning all, have a nice day. :thumb:
> 
> And happy birthday eve Dai.


thank you


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


>


Excuse the language but Fvck me!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

The Mrs told me my little boy is giving me money for this months gym fee for my Birthday Day :crying: god love my family


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> The Mrs told me my little boy is giving me money for this months gym fee for my Birthday Day :crying: god love my family


Awwww.  What you got planned for your birthday?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Awwww.  What you got planned for your birthday?


Well nothing special but just off to Liverpool for the day just me and the Mrs bit of shopping, bit of quiet time and a bit of food we needed a bit of us time too!! and lucky enough its going to be good tomorrow and then sh!t weather a for a few weeks


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

That sounds good Dai. Nice to have some grown up time


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Morning all
> 
> That sounds good Dai. Nice to have some grown up time


O yes we need it, trust me


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Well nothing special but just off to Liverpool for the day just me and the Mrs bit of shopping, bit of quiet time and a bit of food we needed a bit of us time too!! and lucky enough its going to be good tomorrow and then sh!t weather a for a few weeks


Ahh have a lovely time and report back on Friday.....(naked Friday due to your weather predicting again!!!) :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh have a lovely time and report back on Friday.....(naked Friday due to your weather predicting again!!!) :lol:


I'm off tomoz and Friday, naked Friday!! so that means both of us are getting naked again??


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I'm off tomoz and Friday, naked Friday!! so that means both of us are getting naked again??


Yay, naked Dai!! But I don't do naked Fridays! Naked Saturdays for me. :bounce: I will however be wearing my birthday suit on my birthday! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yay, naked Dai!! But I don't do naked Fridays! Naked Saturdays for me. :bounce: I will however be wearing my birthday suit on my birthday! :tongue:


In that case naked Birthday it is then, good job I graded off my rug a few days ago


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> In that case naked Birthday it is then, good job I graded off my rug a few days ago


 :lol: Which one?! :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Which one?! :whistling:


both :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> both :whistling:


Good lad! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Good lad! :thumb:


well thank you, I'm glad me being well groomed impresses you:laugh: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> well thank you, I'm glad me being well groomed impresses you:laugh: :bounce:


Well done for being well groomed! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well done for being well groomed! :thumb:


thanks, I've gained a inch or two as well :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Just been given cake


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> thanks, I've gained a inch or two as well :laugh:


 mg: How furry were you?!?!? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: How furry were you?!?!? :lol:


:laugh:....I wasn't that bad


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:....I wasn't that bad


Phew, an inch or two of fur's not good! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Phew, an inch or two of fur's not good! :lol:


I know tell me about it, kept on tickling the mrs nose :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I know tell me about it, kept on tickling the mrs nose :whistling: :tongue:


 mg: mg: I'm wayyyyy to innocent to know what you mean. :innocent:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: I'm wayyyyy to innocent to know what you mean. :innocent:


P!ss right off, your a wolf in sheeps clothing you are


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> P!ss right off, your a wolf in sheeps clothing you are


I'm absolutely blinking outraged by that!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I'm absolutely blinking outraged by that!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Morning all, nearly weekend, woo hoo! :bounce:

Have a good day all.


----------



## Keeks

Happy birthday dear @Dai Jones, Happy birthday dear Dai, Happy birthday dear Daaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiii, Happy birthday to you!

Have a super day! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

Have a fab Thursday and Happy Birthday @Dai Jones :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Thanks haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAI!!!!! you shexy beast. what ya got planned?


----------



## JANIKvonD

MORNING TO THE REST OF THE GANG TOO  X


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAI!!!!! you shexy beast. what ya got planned?


He's going bum bag shopping


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> He's going bum *** shopping


thats just like him :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> thats just like him :lol:


Lol! I just had to double check what I'd written then cheeky! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> He's going bum bag shopping


I think he was more excited about the bum bag shopping than he was about his birthday! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> I think he was more excited about the bum bag shopping than he was about his birthday! :lol:


Well we all know how much Dai loves his bum bags


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Well we all know how much Dai loves his bum bags


 :lol: He's going to kill us when he comes back! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> :lol: He's going to kill us when he comes back! :lol:


 :lol: We should see how many threads we can mention Dai and bum bags in as a special birthday treat for him :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> :lol: We should see how many threads we can mention Dai and bum bags in as a special birthday treat for him :lol:


No way, he would kill us for that! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> No way, he would kill us for that! :lol:


Would be funny though


----------



## JANIKvonD

u 2 still slavering about bum bags. its nekit thursday ffs....get involved


----------



## Dai Jones

You two girls can fook right off


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> You two girls can fook right off


Aww Dai don't be a grumpy bum.

Are you having a good day?


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> u 2 still slavering about bum bags. its nekit thursday ffs....get involved


You first then


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> You first then


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 131684


Looking very lean :thumb:

How the hell do you do it on a diet of takeaways??!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> You two girls can fook right off


C'mon Dai, show us yer bum bag! 



JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 131684


 :thumb: Looking good Jan, and its naked Friday tomorrow! :bounce:



[email protected] said:


> Looking very lean :thumb:
> 
> How the hell do you do it on a diet of takeaways??!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: And cream cakes.


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: And cream cakes.


 mg: Shocking! Here's me eating clean and doing shed loads of cardio and not shifting any bloody belly fat and there's him eating crap and it's dropping off! :ban: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Looking very lean :thumb:
> 
> How the hell do you do it on a diet of takeaways??!!


plenty shegging & cream cakes  ...keeks will be taken under my wing during her bulk phase....again...plenty shegging & cream cakes :thumb:



Keeks said:


> C'mon Dai, show us yer bum bag!
> 
> :thumb: Looking good Jan, and its naked Friday tomorrow! :bounce:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: And cream cakes.


cheers keeks ya wee deviant. plenty more to do before i destroy u lot in the comp 

here's the other selfsies i took last night muckers


----------



## Keeks

> ]plenty shegging & cream cakes  ...keeks will be taken under my wing during her bulk phase....again...plenty shegging & cream cakes :thumb:
> 
> cheers keeks ya wee deviant. plenty more to do before i destroy u lot in the comp
> 
> here's the other selfsies i took last night muckers
> 
> View attachment 131688
> View attachment 131689


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> mg: Shocking! Here's me eating clean and doing shed loads of cardio and not shifting any bloody belly fat and there's him eating crap and it's dropping off! :ban: :lol:


come stay at mine with keeks :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> come stay at mine with keeks :thumb:


You can bog off! I'd be the size of a house in 2 days! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:



> You can bog off! I'd be the size of a house in 2 days! :lol:


thats where the sheggin comes in :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> thats where the sheggin comes in :lol:


 

@Flubs - another one for your naughty step :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> You can bog off! I'd be the size of a house in 2 days! :lol:


This is the plan. :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> thats where the sheggin comes in :lol:


 :lol: Yep, need to keep the cardio in! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Aww Dai don't be a grumpy bum.
> 
> Are you having a good day?


Its been awesome to be honest


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> Its been awesome to be honest


That's good. Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Keeks

Have a good one!

And Dai, show us yer bum bag! :tongue: Its naked Friday but you can cover your modesty with your bum bag!


----------



## [email protected]

:lol:

Morning all. Have a fab Friday :bounce:


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> View attachment 131731
> 
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> And Dai, show us yer bum bag! :tongue: Its naked Friday but you *can cover your modesty with your bum bag![/*QUOTE]
> 
> but you know...you don't need to....cough....  :lol:
> 
> sorry...doing friday humour...


----------



## JANIKvonD

NAKED FRIDAY.....cmon ladies!! ill do nekit ones tonight if u do 

heres last nights


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> NAKED FRIDAY.....cmon ladies!! ill do nekit ones tonight if u do
> 
> heres last nights
> 
> View attachment 131748
> View attachment 131749


Yay, do it, do it, do it!!! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> NAKED FRIDAY.....cmon ladies!! ill do nekit ones tonight *if u do *
> 
> heres last nights
> 
> View attachment 131748
> View attachment 131749





Keeks said:


> Yay, do it, do it, do it!!! :bounce:


see above^


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> see above^


I will be wearing my birthday suit on my birthday, now get naked Jan. :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I will be wearing my birthday suit on my birthday, now get naked Jan. :tongue:


cmon keeks be fair


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> cmon keeks be fair


That is fair, and besides, everyone knows I don't do naked Fridays, Saturdays are my normal naked day! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 131731
> 
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> And Dai, show us yer bum bag! :tongue: Its naked Friday but you can cover your modesty with your bum bag!


Ok then



My current cycle has been good...bigger and leaner


----------



## JANIKvonD

haha, brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Ok then
> 
> View attachment 131777
> 
> 
> My current cycle has been good...bigger and leaner


OMG Dai!!!!! :bounce: Wit bl00dy woo! 

Your turn @JANIKvonD


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> OMG Dai!!!!! :bounce: Wit bl00dy woo!
> 
> Your turn @JANIKvonD


working atm


----------



## Keeks

Check us out, over 8000 posts of utter drivvle......long may it continue! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> OMG Dai!!!!! :bounce: Wit bl00dy woo!
> 
> Your turn @JANIKvonD


Now i know you are a good sport i shall be waiting for your full frontal tomorrow haha


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Now i know you are a good sport i shall be waiting for your full frontal tomorrow haha


I still can't believe you got naked again, I need to stop calling your bluffops: Looking good anyway Dai! :thumb:

I can't do full frontal, I have more bits to cover and not enough hands, and also my naked days have all changed for next week due to naked birthday suit wearing, so no naked Saturday, very unfortunate.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I still can't believe you got naked again, I need to stop calling your bluffops: Looking good anyway Dai! :thumb:
> 
> I can't do full frontal, I have more bits to cover and not enough hands, and also my naked days have all changed for next week due to naked birthday suit wearing, so no naked Saturday, very unfortunate.


A FFS!!...but thank you


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> A FFS!!...but thank you


Yeah sorry about that, bad timing. :whistling: :lol:


----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> Ok then
> 
> View attachment 131777
> 
> 
> My current cycle has been good...bigger and leaner


OOH!!! good grief!! I hardly dare look...

however, I managed.... :innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I still can't believe you got naked again, I need to stop calling your bluffops: Looking good anyway Dai! :thumb:
> 
> I can't do full frontal, I have more bits to cover and not enough hands, and also my naked days have all changed for next week due to naked birthday suit wearing, so no naked Saturday, very unfortunate.


This rules me out of this then


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> This rules me out of this then


Why??????


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Why??????


Don't say I'm not good to u lot, lmao



@Greshie @Hamster better tag u pair o pervy cvnts


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Don't say I'm not good to u lot, lmao
> 
> View attachment 131831


Wit bl00dy woo Jan, looking fab.

I bl00dy love you guys and I love naked Fridays.


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Don't say I'm not good to u lot, lmao
> 
> View attachment 131831


I can't believe I yet again popped in for a yakky daaa chit chat and had to see this......mine eyes...mine eyes!


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 131831


oh dear!!! I can't seem to find my way out...what is this cruel fate that brings me back here.....

:sneaky2:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Wit bl00dy woo Jan, looking fab.
> 
> I bl00dy love you guys and I love naked Fridays.


I love nekit Saturdays!! You're turn @Keeks @Flubs @Hamster @jojo@01


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> I love nekit Saturdays!! You're turn @Keeks @[Redacted] @Hamster @jojo@01


 :blink:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> I love nekit Saturdays!! You're turn @Keeks @Flubs @Hamster @jojo@01


 :lol: :lol:

Morning! And morning Team Taffy! Have a good day!


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning good people of the valleys.

Have a good weekend everybody from a Hull fish head


----------



## Keeks

Laurieloz said:


> Morning good people of the valleys.
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody from a Hull fish head


Good morning, and have a good weekend! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> I love nekit Saturdays!! You're turn @Keeks @Flubs @Hamster @jojo@01


You've got more chance of a lick off Lassie :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> You've got more chance of a lick off Lassie :lol:


 :lol:

Good morning, have a super fab weekend!


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

Have a fantabulous day! :bounce:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> :lol:
> 
> Good morning, have a super fab weekend!


You too hon. Is it cheat meal tonight?


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> You too hon. Is it cheat meal tonight?


Cheers. No its Tuesday, very very VERY excited! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Don't say I'm not good to u lot, lmao
> 
> View attachment 131831
> 
> 
> @Greshie @Hamster better tag u pair o pervy cvnts


Nice one Yan just the boys again i see


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Nice one Yan just the boys again i see


aye...usual fukin story mate. one of these days im gonna wake up a shy cvnt & they'll get no more :lol:

@Flubs is the worst for the 'all take & no give'


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> aye...usual fukin story mate. one of these days im gonna wake up a shy cvnt & they'll get no more :lol:
> 
> @Flubs is the worst for the 'all take & no give'


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

I do have nakedness, it's just no different to last nakedness, it's hard trying to cover two lots of girls bits AND take a pic, I only have two hands. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I do have nakedness, it's just no different to last nakedness, it's hard trying to cover two lots of girls bits AND take a pic, I only have two hands. :lol:


a glute spread will do :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> a glute spread will do :lol:


 :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I do have nakedness, it's just no different to last nakedness, it's hard trying to cover two lots of girls bits AND take a pic, I only have two hands. :lol:


Bum bag then two hands free


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 131888


Well thats made my weekend


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> View attachment 131888


Suddenly need to goto the bog.

....roll on bulk lodger


----------



## nickynoo

Prynhawn da dai wot gym you train at in north Wales mate


----------



## Dai Jones

nickynoo said:


> Prynhawn da dai wot gym you train at in north Wales mate


Hey nick , Powerzone in Wrexham


----------



## nickynoo

Now den boy's north Wales massive in da forum.. Loving the pic of the bird with long curly hair ewen got a semi..????


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Bum bag then two hands free


Good thinking Dai, next time please can I borrow your bum bag? 



JANIKvonD said:


> Suddenly need to goto the bog.
> 
> ....roll on bulk lodger


I'll be ten times that size when I'm your lodger! :laugh:


----------



## nickynoo

I need help does anyone know how to the get your pic off your profile page and on to the left hand side over the top of join date location posts and likes... Please help doin my nut in.??????


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> aye...usual fukin story mate. one of these days im gonna wake up a shy cvnt & they'll get no more :lol:
> 
> @[Redacted] is the worst for the 'all take & no give'


Oiiii! I object to that.....cheekypAnts has got his boaby in a twizzle cos he dared me to put my arras on show in my journal.....I did and left it there for a few minutes.....and he MISSED it... :lol: :lol: Oh yeah! Both mahoooosive bum cheeks.......lolol.....

Still.......it made me laff....


----------



## Leonwales

Morning Wales


----------



## Keeks

Morning all, have a super Sunday!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Good thinking Dai, next time please can I borrow your bum bag?
> 
> I'll be ten times that size when I'm your lodger! :laugh:


Haha, there'll be plenty cardio....don't worry TOO much lol


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha, there'll be plenty cardio....don't worry TOO much lol


Phew, I'll only be only five times that size then!


----------



## Dai Jones

nickynoo said:


> I need help does anyone know how to the get your pic off your profile page and on to the left hand side over the top of join date location posts and likes... Please help doin my nut in.??????


Go to settings then edit avatar


----------



## Dai Jones

What else can i use for blood pressure other than celery seed had nose bleeds since yesterday


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> What else can i use for blood pressure other than celery seed had nose bleeds since yesterday


I think magnesium, pottasium and co-enzyme Q10 can help a bit with blood pressure, not sure how effective they are for blood pressure but I take these anyway and seem ok. Had my blood pressure checked on Friday and the nurse said it was really good for my age, so might actually help. Maybe worth a go.


----------



## Keeks

Morning sexy's, have a good day!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I think magnesium, pottasium and co-enzyme Q10 can help a bit with blood pressure, not sure how effective they are for blood pressure but I take these anyway and seem ok. Had my blood pressure checked on Friday and the nurse said it was really good for my age, so might actually help. Maybe worth a go.


Thanks keeks, had none since last night before bed so fingers crossed


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Morning all


Bora da


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning u welsh cnts x


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning u welsh cnts x


Love you to Yan


----------



## Keeks

Morning all, have a good one!


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Morning Keeks...u have a super one too.
> 
> And everyone else


Will do, another year older :thumbdown: but dont feel it and today I get food and go shopping, so all's good!!!! 

Have a fab day too. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Happy birthday @Keeks. Hope you have a fabulous day and enjoy all your treats! :bounce:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning @Hamster and everybody else


----------



## 25434

Morning all, just swooshing by like the ninja that I am....woooooooooosssssshhhhh..... a bit of useless information here for you as it's Tuesday...in real life I was named after a welsh goddess who fell in love with a human, as a punishment the gods turned her into a tree that dropped white flowers. Her human lover was heartbroken but set up home underneath the tree and tended for it until he passed away. When he breathed his last breath the tree dropped all of it's flowers and died...so they were together in the end anyhow.....

:blush: ...cough....just sayin' 

Happy Birthday Keeks..I hope you have a truly gorgeous day, you deserve to...xx


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning all, have a good one!





Hamster said:


> Morning Keeks...u have a super one too.
> 
> And everyone else


Morning :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Hamster said:


> Morning D Jones.


that was a bit formal wasn't it just call me Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Hamster said:


> Dai.....proper welsh lol.


O yes


----------



## Dai Jones

Hamster said:


> You speak welsh or just that funny sounding English lol


Both...well I speak a little Welsh


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk i thought yir bday was thursday!!...that puts the cake i gotcha to fuk then.

HAPPPY BIIIIRTHDAYYYYY KEEEEKKKKSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning all, just swooshing by like the ninja that I am....woooooooooosssssshhhhh..... a bit of useless information here for you as it's Tuesday...in real life I was named after a welsh goddess who fell in love with a human, as a punishment the gods turned her into a tree that dropped white flowers. Her human lover was heartbroken but set up home underneath the tree and tended for it until he passed away. When he breathed his last breath the tree dropped all of it's flowers and died...so they were together in the end anyhow.....
> 
> :blush: ...cough....just sayin'
> 
> Happy Birthday Keeks..I hope you have a truly gorgeous day, you deserve to...xx


http://www.behindthename.com/name/jan-1

whats ur name


----------



## Keeks

Thanks every one for your birthday wishes! 

Gym done now getting ready for some serious retail therapy! And fooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Morning all, have a good one. 

Half way through the week, weekend is coming................ :bounce:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Morning all, have a good one.
> 
> Half way through the week, weekend is coming................ :bounce:


Hi Keeks 

How was the Mexican?


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Hi Keeks
> 
> How was the Mexican?


The Mexican was amazing, loved it! Had beef enchiladeas (god knows how to spell that) and it was very tasty, complete with a side portion of curly fries! :thumb: Didnt eat them all but was ncie to have a few.


----------



## Leonwales

This is Wales not Mexico  hope you had a good birthday.


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> This is Wales not Mexico  hope you had a good birthday.


No, this is Lancashire, not Wales or Mexico! :tongue:

Yes I had the loveliest birthday thank you.


----------



## Keeks

Afternoon all, nearly weekend!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> No, this is Lancashire, not Wales or Mexico! :tongue:
> 
> Yes I had the loveliest birthday thank you.


You lost again?


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Afternoon all, nearly weekend!!!! :bounce:


Nearly Monday


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> You lost again?


I'm always lost. 

And it's closer to weekend than Monday. :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

MERRY FRIDAY !!!!!

.....who's getting thum oot today then?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> MERRY FRIDAY !!!!!
> 
> .....who's getting thum oot today then?


You are!!!! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> You are!!!! :thumb:


u know the deal keeks


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> u know the deal keeks


Yes, you get naked and we enjoy!


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all. Have a fab Sunday


----------



## nickynoo

I wish f.....g working but finish torrid then back to sunny north Wales.. Ow yes carnt wait. Been using the gym in croydon for free courtesy of the hallmark hotel.... Nice


----------



## nickynoo

Finish torrid..???? Mo finish tomorrow then back to sunny north Wales... I'm a knob prodictive txt


----------



## Leonwales

Dai Jones said:


> O yes


You get a bike after Dai?


----------



## Keeks

Happy Monday morning all! Have a good one!


----------



## [email protected]

Morning Team Taffy 

@Keeks did you buy a bum bag? @Dai Jones will be so jealous if you did! 

Have a fab day all x


----------



## nickynoo

Yeeeeeeeeerhhhhhaaaa Monday going home today as I was wrighting that I was dancing to. peaple looking at me funny. legs night to night f.....g hate leg night but it has to be done. Everybody have a good 1.


----------



## Dai Jones

Leonwales said:


> You get a bike after Dai?


No not yet mate still waiting for my money but defo getting a zx9r I think


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected]1 said:


> Morning Team Taffy
> 
> @Keeks did you buy a bum bag? @Dai Jones will be so jealous if you did!
> 
> Have a fab day all x


 :nono: ....I hope she did actually so she has more hands for full frontal :tongue: :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Afternoon all!  Hope you've all had a good one!
> 
> Mines been good, went to see Dave Titterton yesteday, he's a beast!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 132745
> View attachment 132746
> 
> 
> Then went shopping to get a handbag and went into one shop and look what I saw......
> 
> View attachment 132747
> 
> 
> Then went out last night and had a really good but really late night, so had a lazy day today apart from training. Now to do food prep and then will be having a super early night tonight.


which class is Dave in?


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Morning Team Taffy
> 
> @Keeks did you buy a bum bag? @Dai Jones will be so jealous if you did!
> 
> Have a fab day all x


 :lol: I nearly got the pink one for me and the blue one for Dai, then we could do matching naked bum bag pics! 



Dai Jones said:


> :nono: ....I hope she did actually so she has more hands for full frontal :tongue: :bounce:


See above...........matching bum bag naked pics!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> which class is Dave in?


Super heavies, over 100kg, he's a big lad.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: I nearly got the pink one for me and the blue one for Dai, then we could do matching naked bum bag pics!
> 
> See above...........matching bum bag naked pics!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Super heavies, over 100kg, he's a big lad.


sure is he looks good, something to aim for me thinks


----------



## Keeks

He looked ace! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> He looked ace! :thumb:


o god yes, I know it sounds stupid but I like the look of someone who has a physique where we know the are a beast but look smaller if that makes sence


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> o god yes, I know it sounds stupid but I like the look of someone who has a physique where we know the are a beast but look smaller if that makes sence


I think I know what you mean, and then also still look fab in a bum bag. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I think I know what you mean, and then also still look fab in a bum bag. :thumb:


you had to spoil it didn't ya, right!! I tell you what if I get my hands on a bum bag I am doing a naked Friday with it on which I am sure will put you right off the bloody things


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you had to spoil it didn't ya, right!! I tell you what if I get my hands on a bum bag I am doing a naked Friday with it on which I am sure will put you right off the bloody things


  Sorry.

But yes, naked bum bag Friday would be ace!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: Please please please do naked bum bag Friday!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Sorry.
> 
> But yes, naked bum bag Friday would be ace!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: Please please please do naked bum bag Friday!


Theres something wrong with you!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Theres something wrong with you!!!!


And you've only just realised that?! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

mornign muckers! hope yas had a good one


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> And you've only just realised that?! :lol:


true, you got me there


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> mornign muckers! hope yas had a good one


alright dude :thumb:


----------



## Leonwales

Dai Jones said:


> No not yet mate still waiting for my money but defo getting a zx9r I think


Green? Been looking at prices for test etc. I cant be bothered.


----------



## Dai Jones

Leonwales said:


> Green? Been looking at prices for test etc. I cant be bothered.


na not bothered to be honest but ideally blue


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> na not bothered to be honest but ideally blue


Yay for blue! We talked about this remember? Green is bogies! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Pink for sure!!! :bounce: Same colour as this bouncing little chappy!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Yay for blue! We talked about this remember? Green is bogies! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Pink for sure!!! :bounce: Same colour as this bouncing little chappy!


 :sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

I'm Ebay shopping on my lunch break, but then came across some rather dashing bum bags......its seems Ebay is bum bag central!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I'm Ebay shopping on my lunch break, but then came across some rather dashing bum bags......its seems Ebay is bum bag central!


O dear lord:death:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I'm Ebay shopping on my lunch break, but then came across some rather dashing bum bags......its seems Ebay is bum bag central!


if ya that bored just email me at work and we'll have chat sod bum bag shopping


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O dear lord:death:


 :tongue: Gotta look stylish for hands free bum bag pic! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> if ya that bored just email me at work and we'll have chat sod bum bag shopping


Bum bag shopping IS fun!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :tongue: Gotta look stylish for hands free bum bag pic! :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Pink for sure!!! :bounce: Same colour as this bouncing little chappy!


Ooh good call! Get a pink bike Dai, maybe with a glittery seat and silver streamers from the handle bars! :bounce:

:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Ooh good call! Get a pink bike Dai, maybe with a glittery seat and silver streamers from the handle bars! :bounce:
> 
> :lol:


will you two p!ss off...no bum bags no pink bike no glittery seat


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> will you two p!ss off...no bum bags no pink bike no glittery seat


Silver streamers?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> will you two p!ss off...no bum bags no pink bike no glittery seat


Ok, you can have a boy bike, but how about a pink glittery sparkly helmet and pink leathers?!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Silver streamers?





Keeks said:


> Ok, you can have a boy bike, but how about a pink glittery sparkly helmet and pink leathers?!


right I'm off I'm not taking this p!ss taking any more, wheres the rest of the bloody lads and @jay.32 @Patsy ???


----------



## Dai Jones

Dai Jones said:


> right I'm off I'm not taking this p!ss taking any more, wheres the rest of the bloody lads and @jay.32 @Patsy ???


 @Jay.32


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> right I'm off I'm not taking this p!ss taking any more, wheres the rest of the bloody lads and @jay.32 @Patsy ???


Sorry Dai, we can talk man talk if you want. 

Wonder how Patsy's arm is? Missing our absent Team Taffy crew. :sad: They need to get their asses back as soon as.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> @Jay.32


Think he's just having a bit of time out from here, he'll be back soon, well he better had be, he's our moderator and he helps keep you in check Dai!!!! :sneaky2: :tongue: And I miss him. :sad:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> right I'm off I'm not taking this p!ss taking any more, wheres the rest of the bloody lads and @jay.32 @Patsy ???


Lol sorry Dai. Like @Keeks said we can do man talk 

Ok...... erm....... football, boobs, beer. How am I doing so far? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Think he's just having a bit of time out from here, he'll be back soon, well he better had be, he's our moderator and he helps keep you in check Dai!!!! :sneaky2: :tongue: And I miss him. :sad:


well I know he's still alive anyway


----------



## Keeks

And bums, and whisky and bacon butties! :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Lol sorry Dai. Like @Keeks said we can do man talk
> 
> Ok...... erm....... football, boobs, beer. How am I doing so far? :lol:


don't do football


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> And bums, and whisky and bacon butties! :beer:


Now ya talking :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> don't do football


Snooker? I love snooker.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Snooker? I love snooker.


you can tell ya a Northerner now :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Keeks said:


> And bum bags, and whisky and bacon butties! :beer:


  Typo error, fixed now! :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> you can tell ya a Northerner now :laugh:


 :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :confused1:


O give over everyone from the North love snooker


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O give over everyone from the North love snooker


Do they? I'm a true northerner then.


----------



## Jay.32

Hello all it feels really nice to be missed :wub:

Still having alot of personel problems, but training and diet has been better this week!

I will start logging in my Journal.. but if I disapear again! its because sh!t has got worse.

xxx


----------



## Leonwales

Dai Jones said:


> na not bothered to be honest but ideally blue


Dont listen to the women, they dont have a clue


----------



## Dai Jones

Leonwales said:


> Dont listen to the women, they dont have a clue


 :thumb:


----------



## Leonwales

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:


Red for wales! Ban the english :ban:


----------



## Keeks

@Jay.32 Welcome back hun. 

@Leonwales I'm a non Welsh girl so do I get double banned??? :tongue:

And afternoon all!


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> @Jay.32 Welcome back hun.
> 
> @Leonwales I'm a non Welsh girl so do I get double banned??? :tongue:
> 
> And afternoon all!


Defiantly :ban:


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> Defiantly :ban:


 mg:


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> mg:


You and quark :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> You and quark :tongue:


Yep, a good combination!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Yep, a good combination!!!! :tongue:


Haha now now


----------



## Dai Jones

Having a cool day watching Pain &Gain in work :thumb:


----------



## Leonwales

Dai Jones said:


> Having a cool day watching Pain &Gain in work :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 132924


What is it like? Downloaded it last night.


----------



## Dai Jones

Leonwales said:


> What is it like? Downloaded it last night.


only just started watched about 10mins but been told by many it's good


----------



## JANIKvonD

Leonwales said:


> What is it like? Downloaded it last night.


mate in work watched it last night.....says its class. & he's not into BBing. said there's a point where it states on the screen 'this is still based on the true story' pmsl


----------



## Leonwales

JANIKvonD said:


> mate in work watched it last night.....says its class. & he's not into BBing. said there's a point where it states on the screen 'this is still based on the true story' pmsl


it does look a bit crazy. Watched the ice man the other night, that was a good film.


----------



## Keeks

Morning all!  Half way through the week, yay!!!!!!

And also, super news.......im the new TPW rep!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Very excited, over the moon and super giddy about it, really happy to be part of their team. 

Anyway, have a good day all! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Also @Dai Jones, what was that film like? Dont watch many films really but want to watch that, and going to watch Alan Partridge next weekend, I love him, he's ace!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Also @Dai Jones, what was that film like? Dont watch many films really but want to watch that, and going to watch Alan Partridge next weekend, I love him, he's ace!!!!!!!!


I wonder why you want to watch it


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Morning all!  Half way through the week, yay!!!!!!
> 
> And also, super news.......im the new TPW rep!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Very excited, over the moon and super giddy about it, really happy to be part of their team.
> 
> Anyway, have a good day all! :thumb:


Free protein please?


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Morning all!  Half way through the week, yay!!!!!!
> 
> And also, super news.......im the new TPW rep!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Very excited, over the moon and super giddy about it, really happy to be part of their team.
> 
> Anyway, have a good day all! :thumb:


Whoop whoop! Congratulations hon! :bounce: :clap: :bounce: :clap:

Morning all. Have a fab day


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> I wonder why you want to watch it


Cos Alan Partridge is HOT STUFF!!!! Or did you mean the other film, just heard its quite good. :whistling:



[email protected] said:


> Whoop whoop! Congratulations hon! :bounce: :clap: :bounce: :clap:
> 
> Morning all. Have a fab day


Thank you!!!!! 

Have a fab day too!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Also @Dai Jones, what was that film like? Dont watch many films really but want to watch that, and going to watch Alan Partridge next weekend, I love him, he's ace!!!!!!!!


its funny half way through now will watch the rest today if I'm quiet


----------



## Keeks

Morning all, have a good one, weekend is nearly here!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning all, have a good one, weekend is nearly here!


watched all of Pain&Gain now keeks really good and really funny in parts, as its a true story they've done a good job making it funny as I really don't think it was in real life


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> watched all of Pain&Gain now keeks really good and really funny in parts, as its a true story they've done a good job making it funny as I really don't think it was in real life


Cool, will have to watch it, cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Cool, will have to watch it, cheers! :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> watched all of Pain&Gain now keeks really good and really funny in parts, as its a true story they've done a good job making it funny as I really don't think it was in real life


can I watch this online dai??


----------



## Jay.32

Morning tt family x


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> can I watch this online dai??


yes mate bloody good website called fmovief.net got all new films out this year theres only about 20% that are sh1t copies


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yes mate bloody good website called fmovief.net got all new films out this year theres only about 20% that are sh1t copies


Cheers Dai, will check it out


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers Dai, will check it out


 :thumb: , I'm really quiet in work now so been catching up an the new films :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

you got a life lol


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

Good to see you back Jay. Hope things are getting better for you 

Dai can you watch online or do you have to download?


----------



## Jay.32

[email protected] said:


> Morning all
> 
> Good to see you back Jay. Hope things are getting better for you
> 
> Dai can you watch online or do you have to download?


Thanks JoJo x


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> you got a life lol


Not in work so don't fookin start :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Morning all
> 
> Good to see you back Jay. Hope things are getting better for you
> 
> Dai can you watch online or do you have to download?


watch online :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> watch online :thumb:


It won't work on my laptop


----------



## BritishAssassin

[email protected] said:


> It won't work on my laptop


What do you want?

Pain and Gain?

I have a copy. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

BritishAssassin said:


> What do you want?
> 
> Pain and Gain?
> 
> I have a copy. :thumb:


Ooh fab do me a DVD please x


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> It won't work on my laptop


O dear why?


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> O dear why?


Not sure. It won't open the site at all. Just keeps saying loading and then goes back to google. Not to worry, BA will do me a copy


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Not in work so don't fookin start :laugh:


If you're bored in work Dai, you can find me a bum bag on line please. I figured I'm actually going to get one as they are not only super cool, great for freeing hands up for naked Saturday, but they are also pretty darn practical.  Must be stylish though.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> If you're bored in work Dai, you can find me a bum bag on line please. I figured I'm actually going to get one as they are not only super cool, great for freeing hands up for naked Saturday, but they are also pretty darn practical.  Must be stylish though.


OOOOO in pink yeh to match ya trainers?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> OOOOO in pink yeh to match ya trainers?


Either pink or animal print, I love animal print especially leopard print, so get looking.


----------



## Leonwales

Morning welshies and friends. It's Friday.


----------



## Keeks

Morning ya great bunch of sexy's!!!!!! Have a happy Friday.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Either pink or animal print, I love animal print especially leopard print, so get looking.


Oooooo......foooook off....


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning ya great bunch of sexy's!!!!!! Have a happy Friday.


I haven't been called sexy in a long time so thanks :blush:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Oooooo......foooook off....


 mg: I thought you were my online personal shopper Dai?!



Dai Jones said:


> I haven't been called sexy in a long time so thanks :blush:


  Now get naked sexy! Its Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: I thought you were my online personal shopper Dai?!
> 
> Now get naked sexy! Its Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm not falling for that one now I know for a fact now you have gone up in the world and become a rep there will be no nakedness from you anymore


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I'm not falling for that one now I know for a fact now you have gone up in the world and become a rep there will be no nakedness from you anymore


 :lol: The other reps wanted a topless avi, so a little nakedness may be allowed, with bum bag of course.


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all.. @Keeks im loving your new avi x


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: The other reps wanted a topless avi, so a little nakedness may be allowed, with bum bag of course.


no bum bag :ban: :blowme:  :gun_bandana:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all.. @Keeks im loving your new avi x


  Thank you. x

You fancy getting naked? Don't think Dai will today. :angry:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> no bum bag :ban: :blowme:  :gun_bandana:


Cant get full on naked!!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Thank you. x
> 
> You fancy getting naked? Don't think Dai will today. :angry:


don't start....always ladies first I'm a gentlman I'll have you know


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Cant get full on naked!!!!!!


then no sexy @ss from me then


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> then no sexy @ss from me then


Spoil sport!!! And you know its naked Saturdays with me anyway! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Spoil sport!!! And you know its naked Saturdays with me anyway! :tongue:


NO!!!...If I can do it in work so can you :sneaky2:


----------



## tamara

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all.. @Keeks im loving your new avi x


X2 That is a wicked picture fair play.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> NO!!!...If I can do it in work so can you :sneaky2:


 :thumbdown:



tamara said:


> X2 That is a wicked picture fair play.


Cheers hun.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> X2 That is a wicked picture fair play.


how ya getting on with you're cut, son?


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ma taffs!

@Keeks...u know you're a weapon.....no need for me to point it out


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ma taffs!
> 
> @Keeks...u know you're a weapon.....no need for me to point it out


 :confused1: Weapon?!


----------



## Dai Jones

anyone know how to get 10 fooking gypsy caranvans off a field fookers are on the companies football pitch


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> how ya getting on with you're cut, son?


Not good, since my daughter broke up from school I've been to the gym twice! I thought I would be able to take her with me through the holidays cos I have taken her once or twice but this other guy saw my daughter in there with me and then brought his two kids the next day and they were running round everywhere and the owner said to me that he told him not to bring them again so that meant I couldn't take my little girl. My daughter would just sit next to whatever equipment I was on and play on her ds. Can't blame them cos it's a gym end of the day not a crèche.

My eating is still ok though and I'm doing a charity walk tomorrow night, it's only 6 miles, might do 6 miles of walking lunges!


----------



## Dai Jones

tamara said:


> Not good, since my daughter broke up from school I've been to the gym twice! I thought I would be able to take her with me through the holidays cos I have taken her once or twice but this other guy saw my daughter in there with me and then brought his two kids the next day and they were running round everywhere and the owner said to me that he told him not to bring them again so that meant I couldn't take my little girl. My daughter would just sit next to whatever equipment I was on and play on her ds. Can't blame them cos it's a gym end of the day not a crèche.
> 
> My eating is still ok though and I'm doing a charity walk tomorrow night, it's only 6 miles, might do 6 miles of walking lunges!


thats a shame funny enough I was about to ask my gym owner if I could take my boy so I could train on Saturday mornings


----------



## tamara

Dai Jones said:


> thats a shame funny enough I was about to ask my gym owner if I could take my boy so I could train on Saturday mornings


I think that would be fine if he is quiet but these two kids were running round the weights room, crying and kicking off. The owner said he couldn't tell that guy to not bring his kids then me turn up with my daughter especially for the full 6 weeks!



She had a couple of days training anyway!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> Not good, since my daughter broke up from school I've been to the gym twice! I thought I would be able to take her with me through the holidays cos I have taken her once or twice but this other guy saw my daughter in there with me and then brought his two kids the next day and they were running round everywhere and the owner said to me that he told him not to bring them again so that meant I couldn't take my little girl. My daughter would just sit next to whatever equipment I was on and play on her ds. Can't blame them cos it's a gym end of the day not a crèche.
> 
> My eating is still ok though and I'm doing a charity walk tomorrow night, it's only 6 miles, might do 6 miles of walking lunges!


thats a ball ache like...but she'll be back at school now eh? 6mile walk should be good....6miles of lunges wont be :lol:


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> thats a ball ache like...but she'll be back at school now eh? 6mile walk should be good....6miles of lunges wont be :lol:


3rd of September they go back down here! She'll be in big school then full days and I go back to work then too, I've been on a career break since January when she had to do these stupid half day morning sessions 9-12


----------



## Dai Jones

tamara said:


> I think that would be fine if he is quiet but these two kids were running round the weights room, crying and kicking off. The owner said he couldn't tell that guy to not bring his kids then me turn up with my daughter especially for the full 6 weeks!
> 
> View attachment 133208
> 
> 
> She had a couple of days training anyway!


Arrr how cool is that pic :thumb: , see theres always some fooker that messes it up for others


----------



## Leonwales

Dai Jones said:


> anyone know how to get 10 fooking gypsy caranvans off a field fookers are on the companies football pitch


Burn them, you seen snatch?


----------



## Dai Jones

yeh :thumb: :lol: , police here now so no luck might camp with them over the weekend have a bit of a crack with them before they get kicked off


----------



## Leonwales

Dai Jones said:


> yeh :thumb: :lol: , police here now so no luck might camp with them over the weekend have a bit of a crack with them before they get kicked off


Let them give you a mullet.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> 3rd of September they go back down here! She'll be in big school then full days and I go back to work then too, I've been on a career break since January when she had to do these stupid half day morning sessions 9-12


aww mine just starter "big school" on tuesday  you'll be looking forward to getting back to work then? school holidays are WAAAAAAYYY too long imo


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :confused1: Weapon?!


means HOT!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> aww mine just starter "big school" on tuesday  you'll be looking forward to getting back to work then? school holidays are WAAAAAAYYY too long imo
> 
> View attachment 133211


Cute :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Leonwales said:


> Let them give you a mullet.


:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Cute :thumb:


cheers dude...just like her old man


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers dude...just like her old man


:laugh:


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> aww mine just starter "big school" on tuesday  you'll be looking forward to getting back to work then? school holidays are WAAAAAAYYY too long imo
> 
> View attachment 133211


Yes for the money but no to the job, was hoping to find something else before I went back but had no luck.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> Yes for the money but no to the job, was hoping to find something else before I went back but had no luck.


what ya thinking?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Thank you. x
> 
> You fancy getting naked? Don't think Dai will today. :angry:


only if you undress me.. :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> only if you undress me.. :tongue:


I'm a dumb @ss I should of used that line


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> only if you undress me.. :tongue:


With pleasure, only thing is I suffer from wandering hand syndrome, hope that's not a problem?! :tongue:



Dai Jones said:


> I'm a dumb @ss I should of used that line


As above, wandering hand syndrome. :lol:

How's the on line shopping going?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> As above, wandering hand syndrome. :lol:
> 
> How's the on line shopping going?


I can cope with wondering hands, shopping is on a go slow watching films instead


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I can cope with wondering hands, shopping is on a go slow watching films instead


Dai!!!!!

What you watching?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Dai!!!!!
> 
> What you watching?


porn


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> porn


Good lad!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Dai!!!!!
> 
> What you watching?


Drive, very good



Jay.32 said:


> porn


tryed bloody company internet security blocking it the gits


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Drive, very good
> 
> tryed bloody company internet security blocking it the gits


 mg: You cant do that at work, what if something started moving in the trouser department?! mg:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: You cant do that at work, what if something started moving in the trouser department?! mg:


I just don't move from my desk for a while unless it's to knock one out in the gents


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I just don't move from my desk for a while unless it's to knock one out in the gents


You're way too rude Dai, that's shocking behaviour. :nono: Do something safe and find me a bum bag instead.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You're way too rude Dai, that's shocking behaviour. :nono: Do something safe and find me a bum bag instead.


O give over I bet your worse than me :tongue: , no thanks watching the cartoon film Epic


----------



## [email protected]

Afternoon all 

I see Friday naughtiness is in full swing :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O give over I bet your worse than me :tongue: , no thanks watching the cartoon film Epic


 mg: mg: mg: I completely resent that remark Dai! We've been through this before.....this is me :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> I see Friday naughtiness is in full swing :thumb:


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> I see Friday naughtiness is in full swing :thumb:


Hallo!!! Not today, the boys won't get naked!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: mg: I completely resent that remark Dai! We've been through this before.....this is me :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


yeh till ya on your own :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Hallo!!! Not today, the boys won't get naked!


we have also been throught this aswell!!!! :tongue: :sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh till ya on your own :whistling:


 :innocent: to :devil2:



Dai Jones said:


> we have also been throught this aswell!!!! :tongue: :sneaky2:


And I'm always happy to help, apart from my syndrome.


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> what ya thinking?


Just customer service type jobs but don't really wanna be sat infront of a computer all day. I've got narcolepsy and my employers took me on knowing I have it and would let me stick my head on the desk and sleep but can't see many employers wanting someone that needs naps all through the day!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> Just customer service type jobs but don't really wanna be sat infront of a computer all day. I've got narcolepsy and my employers took me on knowing I have it and would let me stick my head on the desk and sleep but can't see many employers wanting someone that needs naps all through the day!


lazy b!tch syndrome.....im sure my mrs has that  :lol: i sit infront of a comp most of the day....pretty p!sh tbh


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> lazy b!tch syndrome.....im sure my mrs has that  :lol: i sit infront of a comp most of the day....pretty p!sh tbh


Ha honestly I was diagnosed when I was 16. I used to have it real bad where I used to collapse on the floor and sleep, if I laughed, got angry, scared or sad it would make me collapse! Not good!


----------



## Dai Jones

tamara said:


> Ha honestly I was diagnosed when I was 16. I used to have it real bad where I used to collapse on the floor and sleep, if I laughed, got angry, scared or sad it would make me collapse! Not good!


bloody hell


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> Ha honestly I was diagnosed when I was 16. I used to have it real bad where I used to collapse on the floor and sleep, if I laughed, got angry, scared or sad it would make me collapse! Not good!


 :lol:


----------



## Leonwales

Happy Saturday everyone! Football is back


----------



## [email protected]

Leonwales said:


> Happy Saturday everyone! Football is [email protected]


Fixed for you 

Happy Saturday


----------



## Leonwales

[email protected] said:


> Fixed for you
> 
> Happy Saturday


Cheeky!!


----------



## Keeks

Happy football free Saturday!  Have a good one! :bounce:


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Happy football free Saturday!  Have a good one! :bounce:


Where you hiding


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> Where you hiding


At the gym!!! No footy there!


----------



## Keeks

Check out my new cool bag/lunch bag.......



Cool as foooooook!


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! Hope you've all had a lovely weekend. 



Have a good one!


----------



## Dai Jones

this is my Wednesday I'm off work Thurs and Fri :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> this is my Wednesday I'm off work Thurs and Fri :thumb:


  :ban:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :ban:


Arrr ya going to miss me Keeks?? :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Arrr ya going to miss me Keeks?? :laugh:


Course I will.  I'm also not at all jealous, honest!!!! :tongue: What you got planned?


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Morning all


Morning. Have a good one!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Course I will.  I'm also not at all jealous, honest!!!! :tongue: What you got planned?


haha....might go to Southport for the day haven't been there for years


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Morning all


hello


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha....might go to Southport for the day haven't been there for years


Ahh it's lovely there. Have a good time anyway whatever you get up to. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh it's lovely there. Have a good time anyway whatever you get up to. :thumb:


yeh sure is, thanks will try my best


----------



## Keeks

Morning you groovy gang, have a super Tuesday! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning you groovy gang, have a super Tuesday! :bounce:


It's Thursday :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sheggers!! 26 today.....damn im auld


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning sheggers!! 26 today.....damn im auld


you think ya old now wait till ya in ya 30's and have to roll to get out of bed


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> It's Thursday :thumb:


 :ban:  :tongue:



JANIKvonD said:


> morning sheggers!! 26 today.....damn im auld


Happy birthday Jan, today you are allowed some tasty food. :beer:

Have a fab day! x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> you think ya old now wait till ya in ya 30's and have to roll to get out of bed


lol i feel 40 tbf.

also loving you're sig.....very true!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :ban:  :tongue:
> 
> Happy birthday Jan, today you are allowed some tasty food. :beer:
> 
> Have a fab day! x


cheers keeks....ill stand by for my bday nudity (from u)


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers keeks....ill stand by for my bday nudity (from u)


Don't get naked on a Tuesday!!! Bum bag naked this Saturday though!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i feel 40 tbf.
> 
> also loving you're sig.....very true!


:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Don't get naked on a Tuesday!!! Bum bag naked this Saturday though!


its my burfday ffs womin


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> its my burfday ffs womin


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> its my burfday ffs womin


Carry on like that and I won't even get bum bag naked on Saturday! :tongue:

I'm too tired to get naked today anyway, now show us yer birthday suit Jan!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Carry on like that and I won't even get bum bag naked on Saturday! :tongue:
> 
> *I'm too tired to get naked today anyway*, now show us yer birthday suit Jan!


do u know my mrs? :lol: if its my bday suit u wish to see....then thats what you'll get! im a good cvnt like that ya see......unlike some :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Carry on like that and I won't even get bum bag naked on Saturday! :tongue:
> 
> I'm too tired to get naked today anyway, now show us yer birthday suit Jan!


get you with your demands it doesn't work like that and you know it :sneaky2: :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all. Happy Tuesday / Thursday 

Have a good one @JANIKvonD


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> do u know my mrs? :lol: if its my bday suit u wish to see....then thats what you'll get! im a good cvnt like that ya see......unlike some :whistling:





Dai Jones said:


> get you with your demands it doesn't work like that and you know it :sneaky2: :laugh:


Hey come on now guys, I have always stuck to my word and got naked in the end!!!! :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Morning all. Happy Tuesday / Thursday
> 
> Have a good one @JANIKvonD


cheers jo x


----------



## Keeks

Happy Wednesday all.  Have a good one.

And @Dai Jones Yes it's Wednesday, WEDNESDAY!!!! :tongue: Have a nice few days off! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning y'all, 3full days work then I'm off for a week!! Boom


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Morning.
> 
> Birthday good?
> 
> Off for a week on holiday?


moarnin! bday was OK....worked 12hr & the mrs worked till 10pm so just another day tbh lol, will make up for it on friday (date night with the mrs).

just having a week on my thumb, taking the kids north to camp on the friday. going away somewhere hot in october for a week....so will need to work on the flabs lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Happy Wednesday all.  Have a good one.
> 
> And @Dai Jones Yes it's Wednesday, WEDNESDAY!!!! :tongue: Have a nice few days off! :thumb:


Ta :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday! :bounce: Have a good one all!

I think I'm the proud owner of a leopard print bum bag, I have a card to pick up a parcel from my sorting office, I'm very excited!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Happy Friday! :bounce: Have a good one all!
> 
> I think I'm the proud owner of a leopard print bum bag, I have a card to pick up a parcel from my sorting office, I'm very excited!


You have to be kidding


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> You have to be kidding


So you don't want to see it?! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So you don't want to see it?! :lol:


No comment


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> No comment


I knew you liked bum bags really!!! :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

It's Friday!!! Why is no one nekit yit ?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> It's Friday!!! Why is no one nekit yit ?


As its Saturday where's @Keeks


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> It's Friday!!! Why is no one nekit yit ?


As its Saturday where's @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> As its Saturday where's @Keeks


Well no one got naked yesterday, so I'm not getting naked today. :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Well no one got naked yesterday, so I'm not getting naked today. :tongue:


swap nekit for nekit?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> swap nekit for nekit?


I've got bum bag naked?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I've got bum bag naked?


i've got boaby out nekit.....u need to do better PMSL


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> i've got boaby out nekit.....u need to do better PMSL


Ha ha, no way, bum bag naked or no naked. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, no way, bum bag naked or no naked. :lol:


ok...ill settle for that


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> ok...ill settle for that


You first.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> You first.


keeks....all i've got is the nekit pic i sent the mrs last night to let her know i made it to the hotel ok....ill happily PM it.....but the boaby....is oot :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> keeks....all i've got is the nekit pic i sent the mrs last night to let her know i made it to the hotel ok....ill happily PM it.....but the boaby....is oot :lol:


I love that......a naked pic to let her know you got to the hotel ok. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I love that......a naked pic to let her know you got to the hotel ok. :lol:


thats how i roll  anyway....bum bag naked


----------



## Keeks




----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> View attachment 133932


saaaweeeeeet :thumb:

.....turn around now


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> saaaweeeeeet :thumb:
> 
> .....turn around now


No chance......right Im off to the gym! Ciao for now!


----------



## JANIKvonD

have a good ane


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 133932


Awesome keeks you always surprise me every time


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Awesome keeks you always surprise me every time


 :lol: Keeping this thead alive and kicking......

Now your turn. :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Anyway, happy bank holiday folks!

Im off to watch Alpha Pappa tonight, cant wait cos I love Alan Partridge.

Chilling out this weekend though, need some rest, doing a few jobs round the house, mates tax return tomorrow, pretty boring but still, extra day to be boring so all good!

Have a good one everyone whatever you're up to!


----------



## Keeks

Morning all.  Hope you've all had a lovely back holiday weekend and fab that we actually got some Sun!!!

Anyway, four day week ahead, woo hoo!

Have a good day all.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning all.  Hope you've all had a lovely back holiday weekend and fab that we actually got some Sun!!!
> 
> Anyway, four day week ahead, woo hoo!
> 
> Have a good day all.


I've got sooooooo much work to catch up on but I'm off next Mon-Wed :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning Team Taffy 

Love the bum bag Keeks :lol:

Have a fab day all x


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I've got sooooooo much work to catch up on but I'm off next Mon-Wed :thumb:


You ever do a full week at work?

Saw the trailer for that pain and gain film at weekend, looks ace and we'll can't wait to see it now. Alpha papa was great, some very funny bits.


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Morning Team Taffy
> 
> Love the bum bag Keeks :lol:
> 
> Have a fab day all x


 :lol: Cheers.

Have a fab day too hun.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You ever do a full week at work?
> 
> Saw the trailer for that pain and gain film at weekend, looks ace and we'll can't wait to see it now. Alpha papa was great, some very funny bits.


Yes I do cheeky, just making the most of my holidays as I'm still out of a job after xmas


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Yes I do cheeky, just making the most of my holidays as I'm still out of a job after xmas


Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope you get something else sorted soon.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope you get something else sorted soon.


it's ok still not a defo so not too bad...what will be will be


----------



## nickynoo

Afternoon my welsh brethren and sisters. Can anybody help wot does pip stand for. O keep hearing it about aas but wot does it mean help.it's gona be something simple init and I'm gona look a right knob...?????


----------



## Dai Jones

nickynoo said:


> Afternoon my welsh brethren and sisters. Can anybody help wot does pip stand for. O keep hearing it about aas but wot does it mean help.it's gona be something simple init and I'm gona look a right knob...?????


yep it's simple and no ya not a knob yet  it *P*ost *I*njection *P*ain mate


----------



## nickynoo

Cheers dai much appreciated. Were about in north Wales ya train bud


----------



## Dai Jones

nickynoo said:


> Cheers dai much appreciated. Were about in north Wales ya train bud


not a problem, In wrexham mate


----------



## Keeks

Hello.......if anybody's there......Happy Friday, have a good one.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm here! Morning Keeks 

Have a fab Friday :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Happy Friday amigos! Way camping for a couple days today


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> Happy Friday amigos! Way camping for a couple days today


Camping? As in sleeping in a field? Rather you than me lol. Have a good time


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Hello.......if anybody's there......Happy Friday, have a good one.


Nope no one here just you talking to ya self


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> I'm here! Morning Keeks
> 
> Have a fab Friday :bounce:


Morning hun! 



JANIKvonD said:


> Happy Friday amigos! Way camping for a couple days today


Morning, hope you've had a nice week off. 



Dai Jones said:


> Nope no one here just you talking to ya self


No change there then!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Happy Friday amigos! Way camping for a couple days today


awesome mate told the mrs I'm taking my boy next year :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No change there then!


yep


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello u sexy fukers. here's a link to my pre-bulk comp thread, get involved

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/239095-janikvonds-20week-bulk-comp-who-fancies.html


----------



## Keeks

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Dai Jones

h34r:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> h34r:


x2


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> x2


Alright Mal how the devil are ya, looking wide as normal


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> Alright Mal how the devil are ya, looking wide as normal


knackered dai got a day off today,pulled a musle or something in my back,its doing my head in,might

be the rib cage,coz I cant seem to massage it out! going to gym soon,also got 600iu of humulog,so

just started playing with that,hope to get some fresh gains,ive never used slin before.

hows your cycle going ,have you started it yet?


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> knackered dai got a day off today,pulled a musle or something in my back,its doing my head in,might
> 
> be the rib cage,coz I cant seem to massage it out! going to gym soon,also got 600iu of humulog,so
> 
> just started playing with that,hope to get some fresh gains,ive never used slin before.
> 
> hows your cycle going ,have you started it yet?


Slin is going to be interesting

I know how ya feel about ya back still not 100% with my back yet, yeh just finnished pct mate not bad result but got a bit of a gut going on due to the holidays so bit of a cut soon then think of what to do next


----------



## Keeks

Afternoon all.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Afternoon all.


how do


----------



## daffodil

Shw mae all. I'm from South Wales (neath born and bred) now near Caerphilly.


----------



## Dai Jones

daffodil said:


> Shw mae all. I'm from South Wales (neath born and bred) now near Caerphilly.


Hey there


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> how do


How do Dai!  Need to get this thread back up and running properly again! 



daffodil said:


> Shw mae all. I'm from South Wales (neath born and bred) now near Caerphilly.


Hello and welcome!


----------



## nickynoo

Evening all as a fellow Taff I come seeking advice I seem to have lost my motivation. I train 2/3 times aweek and iv managed 1 this week... Please please I need advice I love training but just seem to have lost my mojo..HELP:confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> How do Dai!  Need to get this thread back up and running properly again!
> 
> Hello and welcome!


yep im back so im sure it will


----------



## Dai Jones

nickynoo said:


> Evening all as a fellow Taff I come seeking advice I seem to have lost my motivation. I train 2/3 times aweek and iv managed 1 this week... Please please I need advice I love training but just seem to have lost my mojo..HELP:confused1:


We all get like that at some point mate , when was the last time you took a week off? Cuz i just did and feel better for it get ya self a target to


----------



## Keeks

nickynoo said:


> Evening all as a fellow Taff I come seeking advice I seem to have lost my motivation. I train 2/3 times aweek and iv managed 1 this week... Please please I need advice I love training but just seem to have lost my mojo..HELP:confused1:


Evening!  Oh no, thats a bit rubbish. Not sure, maybe just push and make yourself go to the gym, and once you get back into a proper routine, your motivation will be back?! What are you training goals? Maybe you need to give yourself goals, bigger/better goals?!



Dai Jones said:


> yep im back so im sure it will


Good good, I miss it in here! Time to bring the Team Taffy fun back. :bounce:

And what the blinky flip has happened to Patsy?!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Evening!  Oh no, thats a bit rubbish. Not sure, maybe just push and make yourself go to the gym, and once you get back into a proper routine, your motivation will be back?! What are you training goals? Maybe you need to give yourself goals, bigger/better goals?!
> 
> Good good, I miss it in here! Time to bring the Team Taffy fun back. :bounce:
> 
> And what the blinky flip has happened to Patsy?!


Good point not sure when he back from America


----------



## nickynoo

Cheers dai. Sounds like a plan I was saying to a mate last week it seemed like I'd hit a wall wasn't like I was getting enywere he said the same thing take a few days off rest up get ya head right so that's wot I'm gona do because I know I'll start missing it. And I'll set a few goals. I might even sort a course of aas out get real big for Christmas. Cheers mate I really appricate it mate


----------



## Dai Jones

nickynoo said:


> Cheers dai. Sounds like a plan I was saying to a mate last week it seemed like I'd hit a wall wasn't like I was getting enywere he said the same thing take a few days off rest up get ya head right so that's wot I'm gona do because I know I'll start missing it. And I'll set a few goals. I might even sort a course of aas out get real big for Christmas. Cheers mate I really appricate it mate


No problem , yeh time to bulk mate


----------



## nickynoo

Thanks keeks I'm gona take a few days off rest up and yeh set some decent goals then get back on it really appreciate the advice thanx


----------



## Keeks

nickynoo said:


> Thanks keeks I'm gona take a few days off rest up and yeh set some decent goals then get back on it really appreciate the advice thanx


Anytime.  Rest will be good and then come back revitalised,you'll be raring to go, and just come in here and we'll get you motivated......we'll get our Mr Motivator outfits and bum bags on!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> ..we'll get our Mr Motivator outfits and bum bags on!


Too far keeks too far


----------



## nickynoo

Ow ye let's go come on and step 1 2 and down 1 2 and up 1 2...lmfao do ya remember him wot a star that's tickled me funny..


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Too far keeks too far


You bl00dy love bum bags, you liked mine didn't you?! :tongue:



nickynoo said:


> Ow ye let's go come on and step 1 2 and down 1 2 and up 1 2...lmfao do ya remember him wot a star that's tickled me funny..


He's ace.....we love him in here, and his bum bag wearing!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You bl00dy love bum bags, you liked mine mine didn't you


Ya bum yes bag no


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Ya super cool bum bag yes


I knew it! :whistling:


----------



## nickynoo

I'm gona bring the bum bag bak and the skin tight shorts I'd look a right t..t walking in the gym in that get up...


----------



## Keeks

nickynoo said:


> I'm gona bring the bum bag bak and the skin tight shorts I'd look a right t..t walking in the gym in that get up...


Ha ha, you really need to do this! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday all!  Have a good one! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I knew it! :whistling:


You can do one!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> You can do one!!!!


 :tongue: Love you too Dai!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :tongue: Love you too Dai!


----------



## CJ

Just popped in the have a look and say hi...nothing to so with it be being naked Friday haha.


----------



## Dai Jones

CJ said:


> Just popped in the have a look and say hi...nothing to so with it be being naked Friday haha.


hey CJ


----------



## CJ

Hey bud.....


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Just popped in the have a look and say hi...nothing to so with it be being naked Friday haha.


You getting naked? Or anyone getting naked.............Bring back naked Fridays!!!! :bounce:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> You getting naked? Or anyone getting naked.............Bring back naked Fridays!!!! :bounce:


Ive only got one picture from last prep and id get banned lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You getting naked? Or anyone getting naked.............Bring back naked Fridays!!!! :bounce:


I'm got a few extra lbs on me now so it won't be me


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Ive only got one picture from last prep and id get banned lol.





Dai Jones said:


> I'm got a few extra lbs on me now so it won't be me


You pair of spoil sports!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You pair of spoil sports!!!! :thumbdown:


well your prep seems to be going well so crack on get ya kit off :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> well your prep seems to be going well so crack on get ya kit off :bounce:


I will if you will! But naked Saturday for me. :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I will if you will! But naked Saturday for me. :tongue:


I'll think about it


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> I'm got a few extra lbs on me now so it won't be me


alright,sitting here waiting for my protein n stuff to be delivered,then hit the gym for legos


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> alright,sitting here waiting for my protein n stuff to be delivered,then hit the gym for legos


nice one


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I'll think about it


Hows the thinking going dai, you getting naked??? 



mal said:


> alright,sitting here waiting for my protein n stuff to be delivered,then hit the gym for legos


The Protein works? Hope so, it's bl00dy good stuff you know.


----------



## trying to get b

Hey i just start sus 350 yesterday today i am starting 25 dball today is this ok? Can ypu give me pointers to help me


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Hows the thinking going dai, you getting naked???


Na too busy


----------



## Dai Jones

trying to get b said:


> Hey i just start sus 350 yesterday today i am starting 25 dball today is this ok? Can ypu give me pointers to help me


ask in the steriod thread mate


----------



## trying to get b

I was taking anadrol suoer man for the last 2 weeks.i stopes cause i was sweating n having episods to were i almost passed out.so i stated sus 350 yesterday.today i am stating 25mg d ball today.the only thing i ever took bfor this waa omdren 250.am i ok to take this 10 week cycle? I weigh 220.i was gaining bout 3 pounda evey 2 dys befor i stoped the anadrol.i dont want to screw myself all up.


----------



## Dai Jones

trying to get b said:


> I was taking anadrol suoer man for the last 2 weeks.i stopes cause i was sweating n having episods to were i almost passed out.so i stated sus 350 yesterday.today i am stating 25mg d ball today.the only thing i ever took bfor this waa omdren 250.am i ok to take this 10 week cycle? I weigh 220.i was gaining bout 3 pounda evey 2 dys befor i stoped the anadrol.i dont want to screw myself all up.


I haven't ran test yet mate just orals so really can help, like I said check out the steriod thread you will get help and info there


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Hows the thinking going dai, you getting naked???
> 
> The Protein works? Hope so, it's bl00dy good stuff you know.


sorry it was anudda company,they gave me an hour slot for del,good service tbh.

ive had stuff of pw in the past ,good products.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Na too busy


 :angry: Well I might be too busy for naked Saturday! :tongue:



mal said:


> sorry it was anudda company,they gave me an hour slot for del,good service tbh.
> 
> ive had stuff of pw in the past ,good products.


 mg: But yes, good products :thumb: And the half price flapjacks are back in stock now! :bounce:


----------



## nickynoo

I'm sat er typing this naked feels so good uummmm...ow evening everybody how r my fellow taffs how rude of me hope everyone had a nice Friday I'm at work boooooooooo...


----------



## daffodil

Happy weekend everyone. I'm sitting here having a beer (fully clothed!)... this stuff has 1g protein per bottle..... now, how many do i need to drink?...........


----------



## Keeks

nickynoo said:


> I'm sat er typing this naked feels so good uummmm...ow evening everybody how r my fellow taffs how rude of me hope everyone had a nice Friday I'm at work boooooooooo...


Picsornonakedness 



daffodil said:


> Happy weekend everyone. I'm sitting here having a beer (fully clothed!)... this stuff has 1g protein per bottle..... now, how many do i need to drink?...........


Happy weekend! 

:lol: For the beer! :beer:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

Nice to see some life in here. Have a fab weekend :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Im chilling but hoping my boy gets bored and wants to go to his nans and i can then go to the gym


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning pumpers! howz yir erse's fir cok dabs the day?


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> morning pumpers! howz yir erse's fir cok dabs the day?


Don't know what cok dabs are but my bum's fine thanks :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Don't know what cok dabs are but my bum's fine thanks :lol:


not after cok dabs it wont be :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> not after cok dabs it wont be :lol:


 :scared:


----------



## X.MIL

Hey guys.. thinking of opening a gym in south wales area. We want to cater for gym junkies, crossfit, cardio freaks and women!

Would ideally want a 15-20k sq ft area. Plenty of space, plenty of machines, changing rooms with showers and toilets. Also a little shop for essentials.

Was hoping to get some feedback off u lot with a few quick questions.

1. How much would u pay a month? Would u pay for 6 and 12 month memberships?

2. What distance would u travel for a decent gym (like the above)?

3. What opening times would you like?

4. Any equipment you would like to see more of at your local gym?

5. Would you buy supplements from the gym or online?

I know its brief at the mo.. sorry about that. My laptops broke and im doing this on my phone.

Any other comments will be appreciated... cheers!!


----------



## nickynoo

Hiya mate a live in north Wales but sounds great I think we need more 24 hour gyms. I went to America last year fir ma hol's and you can go to the gym wen you want I went to the famous golds in Venice beach met the great Jay cutler hero of mine. But yeh great idea but like o say we need more 24 hour gym's in my oppinuon bad spelling..


----------



## Dai Jones

nickynoo said:


> Hiya mate a live in north Wales but sounds great I think we need more 24 hour gyms. I went to America last year fir ma hol's and you can go to the gym wen you want I went to the famous golds in Venice beach met the great Jay cutler hero of mine. But yeh great idea but like o say we need more 24 hour gym's in my oppinuon bad spelling..


What was it like to meet Jay


----------



## nickynoo

He was a star mate.really helpfull let me train with him couldn't keep up like but tried he was buzzing off my accent give me a swollen monkey signed t shirt the guys a star keep in touch by e.mail


----------



## Keeks

Morning sexy's! Hope you've had a fab weekend, and have a lovely Monday.


----------



## Jay.32

Evening all.

I'm trying to get used to this tapatalk!!

And I'm not very good lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm trying to get used to this tapatalk!!
> 
> And I'm not very good lol


I'm here hanging out my @rss...


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm trying to get used to this tapatalk!!
> 
> And I'm not very good lol


Ha ha, I tried tapatalk for about 5 minutes then got shut, I'm not keen.



Dai Jones said:


> I'm here hanging out my @rss...


 :confused1: What does that mean Dai?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I tried tapatalk for about 5 minutes then got shut, I'm not keen.
> 
> :confused1: What does that mean Dai?


It means im fooooked just got back from the gym and i think i took my body to failure


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah @Keeks I've just given up on tapatalk to lol


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> It means im fooooked just got back from the gym and i think i took my body to failure


Ha ha, well I'm hanging out my ar4e too, :sad: I'm properly fooked and its only Tuesday! :thumbdown:



Jay.32 said:


> Yeah @Keeks I've just given up on tapatalk to lol


Ha ha, I just couldnt get used to it at all, tried it again and thought no chance!


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! Have a super fab Wednesday!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning all! Have a super fab Wednesday!


its hump day


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> its hump day


Dai, have you started speaking some sort of secret language......wtf is hump day?

But happy hump day anyway!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Dai, have you started speaking some sort of secret language......wtf is hump day?
> 
> But happy hump day anyway!


:laugh:......It's Wedneday middle of the week so it's all down hill from here so it's HUMP DAY


----------



## JANIKvonD

humping on a wednesday?.....im in


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:......It's Wedneday middle of the week so it's all down hill from here so it's HUMP DAY


Ahh I see, makes perfect sense! :confused1: 



JANIKvonD said:


> humping on a wednesday?.....im in


Me too!!! :bounce:

And big news.....level 132 done and dusted!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> humping on a wednesday?.....im in


humping Monday for me :laugh: makes my week go so much nicer


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> humping Monday for :laugh: makes my week go so much nicer


 mg:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg:


:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Ahh I see, makes perfect sense! :confused1:
> 
> Me too!!! :bounce:
> 
> And big news.....level 132 done and dusted!!!!!


bouncy humping eh....excellent.

im still stuck! :'(



Dai Jones said:


> humping Monday for me :laugh: makes my week go so much nicer


i hump at least once a day tbf lol :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Come one guys, stop rubbing it in! :no:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Come one guys, stop rubbing it in! :no:


I'm not rubbing anything.........yet:bounce: :sneaky2: :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I'm not rubbing anything.........yet:bounce: :sneaky2: :tongue:


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :angry: :angry: :angry: :tongue:


 :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :wub:


 :devil2:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :devil2:


 :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :bounce: :tongue:


 :001_tt2:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :001_tt2:


 :rockon: ....you not in work today?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :rockon: ....you not in work today?


My body is, my mind is off in la la land, gallivanting with the fairies.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> My body is, my mind is off in la la land, gallivanting with the fairies.


thats one way of putting it I suppose


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> thats one way of putting it I suppose


 mg: Why thank you.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: Why thank you.


haha no problem, so whats going on today in the life of Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha no problem, so whats going on today in the life of Keeks?


Not a lot really, just being tired, cranky, hungry and other stuff, all good fun. Also, my eyes are very blurred and burning, very tired. But on the plus side, im still shrinking well. 

How about you?


----------



## JANIKvonD

im putting some pork back on  will need to sort this out as im away abroad in 4 weeks lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Not a lot really, just being tired, cranky, hungry and other stuff, all good fun. Also, my eyes are very blurred and burning, very tired. But on the plus side, im still shrinking well.
> 
> How about you?


chilling in work, very quiet here now with the business moving at the end of the year so I'm watching the new Brat Bitt film World War Z


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> im putting some pork back on  will need to sort this out as im away abroad in 4 weeks lol


Where you off?



Dai Jones said:


> chilling in work, very quiet here now with the business moving at the end of the year so I'm watching the new Brat Bitt film World War Z


Any job news yet?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Any job news yet?


Nope still nothing the foookers


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Nope still nothing the foookers


Ahh that's rubbish. Are you looking for something else?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh that's rubbish. Are you looking for something else?


I have heard through the grape vine that it's happening in Jan so not too mad at least it's after xmas, I'm not sure what to do do i jump ship now or wait


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Where you off?
> 
> ?


fek knows....portugal probably lol, will see whats on offer!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I have heard through the grape vine that it's happening in Jan so not too mad at least it's after xmas, I'm not sure what to do do i jump ship now or wait


Hmmm, hard decision to make really, doesn't hurt to see what's out there, hope it all works out for you though.



JANIKvonD said:


> fek knows....portugal probably lol, will see whats on offer!


Good stuff, a holiday's ace wherever! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Morning all!

@Dai Jones......I'm hanging out my ar4e today but glad its past hump day so it's nearly weekend! :bounce:

^^^^^^Check out my Dai talk!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning all!
> 
> @Dai Jones......I'm hanging out my ar4e today but glad its past hump day so it's nearly weekend! :bounce:
> 
> ^^^^^^Check out my Dai talk!


good to hear yeh get you, at least someone is handing out ya @rss mg: :laugh: :tongue: :bounce: :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> good to hear yeh get you, at least someone is handing out ya @rss mg: :laugh: :tongue: :bounce:


 mg: mg: mg:

And I've got to work and I've got a hole in my pants.....crotch area! :sad: And spilt water all down my leg making a brew!

But level 135 on candy crush!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: mg:
> 
> And I've got to work and I've got a hole in my pants.....crotch area! :sad: And spilt water all down my leg making a brew!


O dear lord I love it when you talk like that....back in min :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O dear lord I love it when you talk like that....back in min :bounce:


With needle and thread? Cheers Dai, you're a good un!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> With needle and thread? Cheers Dai, you're a good un!


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:


 :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :thumb:


so whats on the cards today keeks


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> so whats on the cards today keeks


Being a mardy bum today :sad: I'm worn out!

How about you?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Being a mardy bum today :sad: I'm worn out!
> 
> How about you?


pritty much the same as yesterday loading world war Z again to watch and waiting for my supps to turn up


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> pritty much the same as yesterday loading world war Z again to watch and waiting for my supps to turn up


Super fab Protein Works supps?


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> pritty much the same as yesterday loading world war Z again to watch and waiting for my supps to turn up


I hate waiting for stuff,you feel like your missing out! ive loaded creatine n slin,,legs in a bit...ive gained 8 pound dai

in 9 days


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Super fab Protein Works supps?


Nope  sh!t load of Vit C and BCAA's


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> I hate waiting for stuff,you feel like your missing out! ive loaded creatine n slin,,legs in a bit...ive gained 8 pound dai
> 
> in 9 days


 :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> I hate waiting for stuff,you feel like your missing out! ive loaded creatine n slin,,legs in a bit...ive gained 8 pound dai
> 
> in 9 days


Enjoy leg session! :thumb:



Dai Jones said:


> Nope  sh!t load of Vit C and BCAA's


 :angry:


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday all!!!! Have a super fab day!


----------



## mal

yes it was a good leg sesh..went a bit dizzy half way through though!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> yes it was a good leg sesh..went a bit dizzy half way through though!


Yay, glad ya had a good one! I cried during last nights leg session! :crying:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

TFI Friiiidaaayy!! It's been a long week. Have a good one :thumb:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Yay, glad ya had a good one! *I cried during last nights leg session*! :crying:


yes the pain,ive missed it so much:lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Morning all
> 
> TFI Friiiidaaayy!! It's been a long week. Have a good one :thumb:


Have a good one too hun!

And yes, a long week followed by a short weekend no doubt! 



mal said:


> yes the pain,ive missed it so much:lol:


Ha ha, it a love/hate pain feeling isn't it?! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

h34r:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all...

Hope your lives and training are going well. x


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Hope your lives and training are going well. x


going good jay,,gained 8 pounds in the last 2 weeks..did you go to port Talbot after,looked a good show.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Hope your lives and training are going well. x


Hey hun, how's you? Hope all good. X


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> going good jay,,gained 8 pounds in the last 2 weeks..did you go to port Talbot after,looked a good show.


No mate, I had to work.. gutted.

8lbs good going fella. Are you staying lean with it?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Hey hun, how's you? Hope all good. X


things are a bit better babe.. will have a catch up on phone with you later xxxx


----------



## Dai Jones

morning......I can squat again woop woop :thumb:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> No mate, I had to work.. gutted.
> 
> 8lbs good going fella. Are you staying lean with it?


seem to be mate,,just getting fuller,carrying more water in the muscle ect,but will prob

add a small amount of fat eventually lol.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> things are a bit better babe.. will have a catch up on phone with you later xxxx


Cool, glad things are getting better. x



Dai Jones said:


> morning......I can squat again woop woop :thumb:


 :bounce: Yay!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :bounce: Yay!


 :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Happy hump day, have a good one!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Happy hump day, have a good one!


hump fooking DOM's day :cursing:


----------



## mal

home from work,,quick shake and other stuff:whistling: then down gym for more pain..

doms in legs is horrible dai lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> doms in legs is horrible dai lol.


but good in a weird way  anyway mal what are ya thoughts on Rohm tri test I'm sure I read that you ran it a few years back


----------



## Jay.32

Afternoon Dai, im feeling doms today to


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Afternoon Dai, im feeling doms today to


Good, looks like all our training is getting back to where it was  do you know of a test deca blend Jay


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Good, looks like all our training is getting back to where it was  do you know of a test deca blend Jay


will have something for you by the morning :wink:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> will have something for you by the morning :wink:


O yeh dump @ass I forgot


----------



## mal

everyones domed up... what a back workout,strong as...rhoms good lab dai if you can get it,im on

isis 400 and organon sust,seems to be workin well....

cant wait for the Olympia now..


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> everyones domed up... what a back workout,strong as...rhoms good lab dai if you can get it,im on
> 
> isis 400 and organon sust,seems to be workin well....
> 
> cant wait for the Olympia now..


whats in the isis 400


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> whats in the isis 400


enth and decan test ...200mg of each..


----------



## Keeks

Afternoon all. Think we've all got doms today it seems.....all training hard aren't we?! :thumb:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Afternoon all. Think we've all got doms today it seems.....all training hard aren't we?! :thumb:


yes its very hard atm...ive got doms in my knees lol....


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> enth and decan test ...200mg of each..


anygood for a first cycle you recon?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Afternoon all. Think we've all got doms today it seems.....all training hard aren't we?! :thumb:


yep


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> yes its very hard atm...ive got doms in my knees lol....


 :lol: Knee doms!!! I have a$$ doms. :crying:



Dai Jones said:


> yep


 :thumb: You have squat doms?


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> anygood for a first cycle you recon?


yes mate,up to you what dose,do some dbol as well 20-30 mg for 4-6 weeks...nice n simple.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> : :thumb: You have squat doms?


yep, like you said it's like sex the deeper you go the better :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> yes mate,up to you what dose,do some dbol as well 20-30 mg for 4-6 weeks...nice n simple.


yeh dbol is already a defo just trying to find the right test


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yep, like you said it's like sex the deeper you go the better :bounce:


 mg: :blush:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> yeh dbol is already a defo just trying to find the right test


rhom do a test 300 too if you can source the stuff.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> rhom do a test 300 too if you can source the stuff.


will have to see


----------



## Dai Jones

A awesome session deserves a good carb up right :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> A awesome session deserves a good carb up right :beer:


Oh yes indeed, what you having? :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Happy Thursday all! Have a super one and its nearly weekend, woo hoo!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh yes indeed, what you having? :thumb:


I had half a big bag of Dorito's


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I had half a big bag of Dorito's


Nice! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Nice! :thumb:


should of had kfc but need to save some £


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> should of had kfc but need to save some £


 :drool: Stop with that kind of talk! :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarning muckaaas! hope yir awww brawww


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :drool: Stop with that kind of talk! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> moarning muckaaas! hope yir awww brawww


Mawning! Given up with candy crush, still level 135! :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> moarning muckaaas! hope yir awww brawww


alright dude


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday folks, have a good weekend.


----------



## JANIKvonD

have a good ane, pumper's x


----------



## Keeks

h34r:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> h34r:


 h34r: :w00t:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> h34r: :w00t:


 h34r:  :turned:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> h34r:  :turned:


 :confused1: :cool2: :rockon:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :confused1: :cool2: :rockon:


 :tt2:  :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :tt2:  :thumbup1:


you any good in interviews keeks any tips? got one tomorrow sh!tting my self hate interviews


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you any good in interviews keeks any tips? got one tomorrow sh!tting my self hate interviews


Oh yay!!!! That's ace!! :beer:

Research the company, be early but not too early, ask questions about the company and smile. 

Super good luck and keep us informed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh yay!!!! That's ace!! :beer:
> 
> Research the company, be early but not too early, ask questions about the company and smile.
> 
> Super good luck and keep us informed. :thumbup1:


haha it's actually here where I work just in a different department


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha it's actually here where I work just in a different department


Sneaky Dai, you're on the inside already. h34r:

Least you know the company then, you'll be fine, good luck.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Sneaky Dai, you're on the inside already. h34r:
> 
> Least you know the company then, you'll be fine, good luck.


yeh kind of, cheers


----------



## Keeks

Did we ever find out where Patsy went? :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Did we ever find out where Patsy went? :confused1:


all I can remember was he was going to America for 6 weeks and that feels like ages ago, but also didn't he say he had bad news from the Docs or something heart related


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> all I can remember was he was going to America for 6 weeks and that feels like ages ago, but also didn't he say he had bad news from the Docs or something heart related


Was America not next year? Hope he's ok though.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Was America not next year? Hope he's ok though.


O I don't know now thought it he said it was quite soon at the time or he's just had enough of this place


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O I don't know now thought it he said it was quite soon at the time or he's just had enough of this place


Ahh, hope he comes back, seems us Team Taffy's are a dying breed. :huh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh, hope he comes back, seems us Team Taffy's are a dying breed. :huh:


yeh seems that way, just you and me again keeks :001_tt2:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh seems that way, just you and me again keeks :001_tt2:


  We'll keep this thread alive! :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> We'll keep this thread alive! :beer:


 :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Good luck today @Dai Jones :bounce:

And happy Thursday!!!!  Have a good one.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Good luck today @Dai Jones :bounce:
> 
> And happy Thursday!!!!  Have a good one.


cheers keeks :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> cheers keeks :laugh:


Update when you can.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Update when you can.


well it's at 12.15 so going to miss my lunch cuz a third person is dialling in from another country:cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> well it's at 12.15 so going to miss my lunch cuz a third person is dialling in from another country:cursing:


Exciting! International man of mystery?!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Exciting! International man of mystery?!


haha na it's just a international company I work for and the Managers are all noted around Europe


----------



## Jay.32

Hello all.. hope your all ok... Im really going to try and make more effort in here...

Life is really busy at the moment ........


----------



## Dai Jones

Interview done not too bad actually, showed them some gunage so should get the job haha


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Im really going to try and make more effort in here...
> 
> ........


so you bloody should


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hello all.. hope your all ok... Im really going to try and make more effort in here...
> 
> Life is really busy at the moment ........


Yep we need more attention in here, but me and Dai are holding down the fort. :thumbup1:



Dai Jones said:


> Interview done not too bad actually, showed them some gunage so should get the job haha
> 
> View attachment 136850


Well I'd give you the job Dai. Yay, glad it went ok.  Now go eat your dinner. :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well I'd give you the job Dai. Yay, glad it went ok.  Now go eat your dinner. :tongue:


Arrr thanks keeks:wub:, I can't straight back to work now.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Arrr thanks keeks:wub:, I can't straight back to work now.


Send your dinner to me and I'll deal with it accordingly. 

See, I'd make a good bossy boss wouldn't I?!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> .
> 
> See, I'd make a good bossy boss wouldn't I?!


if you were my boss i would get anything done:tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> if you were my boss i would get anything done:tongue:


No slacking Dai, and I would operate a strict dress code of naked Fridays.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No slacking Dai, and I would operate a strict dress code of naked Fridays.


thats why I wouldn't get anything done


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> thats why I wouldn't get anything done


You'd be naked, not me, you know I only get naked on Saturdays. :tongue: But if you ever want a Saturday job?! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

well done with interview Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You'd be naked, not me, you know I only get naked on Saturdays. :tongue: But if you ever want a Saturday job?! :lol:


I can see you are not a team player


----------



## Dai Jones

My dinner a protein and carb drink one of the girls said i could have it cuz i had no food might be a giveaway who i work for


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> well done with interview Dai


cheers dude with my job going in the new year I've got to apply for eevrything I see and need the £ for what I'm planning


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> cheers dude with my job going in the new year I've got to apply for eevrything I see and need the £ for what I'm planning


will you get any redundancy?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> will you get any redundancy?


No I'm a contractor here where I work so would just get moved on to another location but because where I work is well paid for what i do I don't really want to leave hense why I thought fook it I'll apply for a job within the company.

funny enough I've just got feedback already and they said I was strong and confident so i don't know who the fook they interviewed cuz it wasn't me I was sh!tting my self :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> No I'm a contractor here where I work so would just get moved on to another location but because where I work is well paid for what i do I don't really want to leave hense why I thought fook it I'll apply for a job within the company.
> 
> funny enough I've just got feedback already and they said I was strong and confident so i don't know who the fook they interviewed cuz it wasn't me I was sh!tting my self :laugh:


they said smelt strong, farts with confidence :scared:


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Keeks ....97 :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> they said smelt strong, farts with confidence :scared:


that is actually quite true amazing what protein does to you :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> @Keeks ....97 :whistling:


alrght Yan how's ya head fcuk going on hope ya good anyway


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> alrght Yan how's ya head fcuk going on hope ya good anyway


 :lol: auch...im up & down mate....usually up tho. went to docs again today.....he doubled the dose pmsl. + gve me some other sh!t, so we'll see. how u getting on?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: auch...im up & down mate....usually up tho. went to docs again today.....he doubled the dose pmsl. + gve me some other sh!t, so we'll see. how u getting on?


a sh!t mate time is a healer they say, I'm good ta training going really well and bulk plan is now in place


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> a sh!t mate time is a healer they say, I'm good ta training going really well and bulk plan is now in place


u pinning yet?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> u pinning yet?


soon first week of Nov if everything goes to plan should get my order next week to so really got to get my head around pinning :wacko:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> soon first week of Nov if everything goes to plan should get my order next week to so really got to get my head around pinning :wacko:


should get in on my comp mate  jabbing is easy mate....delts i've not long started doing....by far the best site imo


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> should get in on my comp mate  jabbing is easy mate....delts i've not long started doing....by far the best site imo


I always do delts and quads


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> should get in on my comp mate  jabbing is easy mate....delts i've not long started doing....by far the best site imo


yeh I might now, I'll start with quads just so I can see what i'm doing stupid really I have tattoos and I don't like needles :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I might now, I'll start with quads just so I can see what i'm doing stupid really I have tattoos and I don't like needles :laugh:


I started with quads mate.. alot of people hate it... but I find it ok..

Tip!!! massarge the muscle area for a couple of minutes before you jab.. prevents PIP.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> I always do delts and quads


snap mate...+ the odd right glute if required lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I started with quads mate.. alot of people hate it... but I find it ok..
> 
> Tip!!! massarge the muscle area for a couple of minutes before you jab.. prevents PIP.





JANIKvonD said:


> snap mate...+ the odd right glute if required lol


can you guys give me advise on what pin's I need for test 400, pink 18 to draw blue 23 pin?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> can you guys give me advise on what pin's I need for test 400, pink 18 to draw blue 23 pin?


greens to draw up, blues to jab


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I can see you are not a team player


You know I'm a team player, I've always matched your nakedness with mine! And yay for good feedback!!! :bounce:



JANIKvonD said:


> @Keeks ....97 :whistling:


135!!!!! Still!!!!! I've given up now, properly stuck!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> greens to draw up, blues to jab


thanks jay


----------



## Keeks

Dirty roiders!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You know I'm a team player, I've always matched your nakedness with mine! And yay for good feedback!!! :bounce:
> 
> !


thanks keeks, that is very true you do so in that case then I give you full frontal no hands over bits will you match it? :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Dirty roiders!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


time for me to grow :devil2:


----------



## Jay.32

all I can say is, look out when Dai starts his gear!! s*x drive through the roof...

None of us will be safe


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> all I can say is, look out when Dai starts his gear!! s*x drive through the roof...
> 
> None of us will be safe


:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> thanks keeks, that is very true you do so in that case then I give you full frontal no hands over bits will you match it? :bounce:


 :lol: You do that and of course I'll match that! :lol: Not gonna happen!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: You do that and of course I'll match that! :lol: Not gonna happen!


 :angry: :thumbdown: :nono: :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> can you guys give me advise on what pin's I need for test 400, pink 18 to draw blue 23 pin?


i only own blues (1" 1/4) & greens (1")

draw with green, pin with blue


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> i only own blues (1" 1/4) & greens (1")
> 
> draw with green, pin with blue


thanks Yan,


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :angry: :thumbdown: :nono: :crying:


 :tongue: Hey I got bum bag naked remember, and no one else did!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :tongue: Hey I got bum bag naked remember, and no one else did!


true but that was just to show off the bum bad really wasn't it, I told ya I'll get naked but you must match it:tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> true but that was just to show off the bum bad really wasn't it, I told ya I'll get naked but you must match it:tongue:


True, you know how I like my bum bag.

I'll get naked if you do, just not full full frontal, I'd get banned. :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> True, you know how I like my bum bag.
> 
> I'll get naked if you do, just not full full frontal, I'd get banned. :lol:


:laugh:....I think we should stick them up in AL


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:....I think we should stick them up in AL


Go ahead!!! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Go ahead!!! :bounce:


I like how you just said go ahead other than yeh we should both do it :sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I like how you just said go ahead other than yeh we should both do it :sneaky2:


 :lol: Get naked Dai!!! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Get naked Dai!!! :bounce:


naked friday


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> naked friday


Followed by naked Saturday.....you're on! Bring some life back in here! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Followed by naked Saturday.....you're on! Bring some life back in here! :bounce:


no carbs for me tonight then :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> no carbs for me tonight then :laugh:


Bum bag out for Saturday for me then.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Bum bag out for Saturday for me then.


Nooooooo bum bag:sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Nooooooo bum bag:sneaky2:


Dai, c'mon now, the only reason you want me naked is to see my bum bag. :001_tt2:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Dai, c'mon now, the only reason you want me naked is to see my bum bag. :001_tt2:


No you c'mon now!!! use anything else but the bum bag they were but on this earth to bug people


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> No you c'mon now!!! use anything else but the bum bag they were but on this earth to bug people


Don't you DARE diss the bum bag! :angry:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Don't you DARE diss the bum bag! :angry:


 :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: :laugh:


You gonna do naked Friday then cos if I've got time, I might do too, if not it'll be bum bag Saturday. :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You gonna do naked Friday then cos if I've got time, I might do too, if not it'll be bum bag Saturday. :bounce:


 :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:


Don't let me down Dai cos if I do naked Friday I'll be posting before work and if you then don't get naked, it'll be evil Friday!!!!! :nono:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Don't let me down Dai cos if I do naked Friday I'll be posting before work and if you then don't get naked, it'll be evil Friday!!!!! :nono:


:laugh:.....ok


----------



## JANIKvonD

someone say nekit?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> someone say nekit?


yeh keeks is at it again


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> yeh keeks is at it again


shes a fly cvnt tbh


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> shes a fly cvnt tbh


 mg: That's a bit harsh. :sad:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ya'll


Morning and happy naked Friday! You getting your kit off?


----------



## Keeks

Don't let me down guys


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 136900
> 
> 
> Don't let me down guys


wow look at your waist now.

I'll be with you in a min just got to edit my pic on the computer :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> View attachment 136900
> 
> 
> Don't let me down guys


fuuukin'el keeks...you're waist is tiny now! (or tiny'er) lookin saaaweeeeeet :thumb:

ill do mine tonight


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> wow look at your waist now.
> 
> I'll be with you in a min just got to edit my pic on the computer :tongue:


Knew you wouldn't let me down Dai!!! :thumbup1:

Lol, 22 & 1/4" waist now, woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> fuuukin'el keeks...you're waist is tiny now! (or tiny'er) lookin saaaweeeeeet :thumb:
> 
> ill do mine tonight


Cheers!!! Tiny waist but still no clear abs! :cursing: 

Cool, I love naked Fridays!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 136900
> 
> 
> Don't let me down guys


right @Keeks once again you have kept to your word so here you go.

If you want to see the rest you know what you ave to do :laugh:

And yes I need a trim again and yes I've lost a bit of width but legs n arms are going on now


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> right @Keeks once again you have kept to your word so here you go.
> 
> If you want to see the rest you know what you ave to do :laugh:
> 
> And yes I need a trim again and yes I've lost a bit of width but legs n arms are going on now
> 
> View attachment 136901


 :thumb:  :thumb:

You're a star Dai, looking good fella!!! And loving the cover up bit. :lol: But no way am I doing that pose!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :thumb:  :thumb:
> 
> You're a star Dai, looking good fella!!! And loving the cover up bit. :lol: But no way am I doing that pose!!!!


haha thanks keeks, a worth a shot


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha thanks keeks, a worth a shot


Ha ha, true, but still no! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, true, but still no! :tongue:


:laugh:..... :sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:..... :sneaky2:


 :001_tt2:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> right @Keeks once again you have kept to your word so here you go.
> 
> If you want to see the rest you know what you ave to do :laugh:
> 
> And yes I need a trim again and yes I've lost a bit of width but legs n arms are going on now
> 
> View attachment 136901


good quads mate


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> good quads mate


:laugh:.....cheers dude hitting them twice a week has made a deference need to hit back more now


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:.....cheers dude hitting them twice a week has made a deference need to hit back more now


i've been hitting legs quite hard too...coming on leaps & bounds....as is my back tbh. cant wait to bulk tho


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> i've been hitting legs quite hard too...coming on leaps & bounds....as is my back tbh. cant wait to bulk tho


yeh hope my bulk can bring on lagging parts


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> yeh hope my bulk can bring on lagging parts


me too mate....legs need some proper TLC


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> right @Keeks once again you have kept to your word so here you go.
> 
> If you want to see the rest you know what you ave to do :laugh:
> 
> And yes I need a trim again and yes I've lost a bit of width but legs n arms are going on now
> 
> View attachment 136901


I love the way you have extended the cover up section much longer than needed :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I love the way you have extended the cover up section much longer than needed :lol:


I'll have you know it was right to the tip :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

@Jay.32 Join in....get naked! :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> @Jay.32 Join in....get naked! :bounce:


just sent to your phone x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> just sent to your phone x


I'm waiting! :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I'm waiting! :whistling:


sent xx


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning fcukers


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Dai...


----------



## Keeks

Morning.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Dai...





Keeks said:


> Morning.


How do, what's going on today


----------



## Jay.32

work till 11 then training legs...


----------



## Keeks

Triple cardio, plus gym session, food shopping, cats to vets and posing/routine practice.

Then bed!!!!!!!! 

I won't know what to do with my time after prep!

How about you Dai?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Triple cardio, plus gym session, food shopping, cats to vets and posing/routine practice.
> 
> Then bed!!!!!!!!
> 
> I won't know what to do with my time after prep!
> 
> How about you Dai?


Off to my mum n dads with my boy for the day


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Triple cardio, plus gym session, food shopping, cats to vets and posing/routine practice.
> 
> Then bed!!!!!!!!
> 
> I won't know what to do with my time after prep!
> 
> How about you Dai?


Hope ive helped your day :wink: xx


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Off to my mum n dads with my boy for the day


Have a good one! :thumbup1:



Jay.32 said:


> Hope ive helped your day :wink: xx


 :wub: Xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Morning peeps 

I've been a rubbish Taffet lately but I've given myself a good talking to and promise to do better 

Have a fab day all :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Swapping the gym for the motorbike today


----------



## Keeks

Happy Sunday, have a good one! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

@Dai Jones did you get your new bike?

Have a good one too Keeks. I'm not doing anything today. Just going to chill :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Morning all
> 
> @Dai Jones did you get your new bike?
> 
> Have a good one too Keeks. I'm not doing anything today. Just going to chill :thumb:


Still waiting for my money to come in doing my head in it is


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> Still waiting for my money to come in doing my head in it is


Ah bummer. You'll have it in time for next summer then lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Ah bummer. You'll have it in time for next summer then lol.


Well kind of should get it soon so will find something of the winter time cheaper then will be ready for next summer lol


----------



## Keeks

Happy Monday all, hope you've all had a nice weekend.

Have a good day.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Happy Monday all, hope you've all had a nice weekend.
> 
> Have a good day.


I got fookin wet


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I got fookin wet


 mg: Well that's a bit rude for a Monday morning!

Lol, winters on its way now.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks:4527376 said:


> mg: Well that's a bit rude for a Monday morning!
> 
> Lol, winters on its way now.


Give over it spoiled my ride out


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Give over it spoiled my ride out


 mg: Dai, give over, you're being super rude this morning! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: Dai, give over, you're being super rude this morning! :tongue:


 :blowme: ... :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :blowme: ... :tongue:


 mg: Way too much rude for a Monday morning, I'm off..........


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: Way too much rude for a Monday morning, I'm off..........


Fine then...... :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

who knows the Mr O results?


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> who knows the Mr O results?


Me


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> who knows the Mr O results?


think it was

heath

kai

dexter

wolf

jay


----------



## JANIKvonD

i am..

1. heath

2. kai

3. wolf

4 rhoden

5. dexter

6 jay


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> i am..
> 
> 1. heath
> 
> 2. kai
> 
> 3. wolf
> 
> 4 rhoden
> 
> 5. dexter
> 
> 6 jay


Spoilsport :tongue:

I was going to make him guess :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> i am..
> 
> 1. heath
> 
> 2. kai
> 
> 3. wolf
> 
> 4 rhoden
> 
> 5. dexter
> 
> 6 jay


cheers Yan, was hopping to see Kai take it


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Spoilsport :tongue:
> 
> I was going to make him guess :lol:


 :lol: sorry Jo



Dai Jones said:


> cheers Yan, was hopping to see Kai take it


i watched it.....wolf imo looked far better than anyone else. my new favorite tbh


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Spoilsport :tongue:
> 
> I was going to make him guess :lol:


don't start :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: sorry Jo
> 
> i watched it.....wolf imo looked far better than anyone else. my new favorite tbh


I've always found the Mr O very controversial


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> I've always found the Mr O very controversial


yeh man....shady cvnts. same with every BB comp


----------



## Keeks

Heath did look good though, he's a beast.

And Jan...............nakedness!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai, when do you hear about that job?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Dai, when do you hear about that job?


This week but usually there is always a second interview with someone higher so I'm hoping it was all down to the recent interviews


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Heath did look good though, he's a beast.
> 
> And Jan...............nakedness!!!!


aye sorry keeks, was on the rec's sat & in bed most of the day yest :lol: you KNOW ill deliver


----------



## Dai Jones

I'm in work with no incoming phone calls or emails just the internet :thumb:


----------



## mal

morning guys,,,,coffee and stims now me thinks...


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> morning guys,,,,coffee and stims now me thinks...


hey Mal


----------



## mal

yo dai, hows the training going bro.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> yo dai, hows the training going bro.


good mate had a bit of a dip in strength after my cycle but it's coming back slowly so happy, you?


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> good mate had a bit of a dip in strength after my cycle but it's coming back slowly so happy, you?


good to hear mate,my training has been great these past 4 weeks, finally found the solution to my

lack of gains over the past year or more,so hopefully can put some real size on for next year...

you look good in a pink shirt btw lol...

heres a recent pic after 4 weeks,,,8-10 pound gain and over half inch on the arms...whoop.

View attachment 137187


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> good to hear mate,my training has been great these past 4 weeks, finally found the solution to my
> 
> lack of gains over the past year or more,so hopefully can put some real size on for next year...
> 
> you look good in a pink shirt btw lol...
> 
> heres a recent pic after 4 weeks,,,8-10 pound gain and over half inch on the arms...whoop.
> 
> View attachment 137187


haha cheers had a interview Friday and thought why not, good to hear mate did you start the slin?


----------



## Dai Jones

just found out that Flex got Mr O again :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> good to hear mate,my training has been great these past 4 weeks, finally found the solution to my
> 
> lack of gains over the past year or more,so hopefully can put some real size on for next year...
> 
> you look good in a pink shirt btw lol...
> 
> heres a recent pic after 4 weeks,,,8-10 pound gain and over half inch on the arms...whoop.
> 
> View attachment 137187


looking good mal :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good mal :thumbup1:


Need another year lol,hows your training going?


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> Need another year lol,hows your training going?


Mines is going well'ish mate.... Coming off gear for the foreseeable  see what happens lol


----------



## Keeks

Happy hump day ya sexys, have a good one!

Looking good mal, and dai, get some work done today!


----------



## Jay.32

Bora da

Have a good day gang x


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Happy hump day ya sexys, have a good one!
> 
> Looking good mal, and dai, get some work done today!


haha it didn't last long every thing come back on shortly after so back to normal


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> Mines is going well'ish mate.... Coming off gear for the foreseeable  see what happens lol


coming off? what's that like bro you looking to get smaller or what lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> coming off? what's that like bro you looking to get smaller or what lol.


mrs wants me to come off everything..... gotta put family first dude. long story short....tren raped my a bit :lol:

had a 24week mega blast planned (12week bulk/12week cut back to back) so pretty gutted tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

been training hard for 2year now....started b&c a year ago.....& im fuking worlds appart from where i started. just getting to grips with the basic substances tbh & to have to slam on the brakes..feels like a kick in the teeth. ahwell


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> been training hard for 2year now....started b&c a year ago.....& im fuking worlds appart from where i started. just getting to grips with the basic substances tbh & to have to slam on the brakes..feels like a kick in the teeth. ahwell


that's fair enough mate,always put family/health before bodybuilding,,,,,,,,,,,,unless your serious

then fvck it:lol:


----------



## mal

Great its raining...day off and hit the gym


----------



## Keeks

Have a good one Mal!

And happy Thursday all, have a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

hiya


----------



## Dai Jones

Just got the phone call last night I'm rich beyond my wildest dreams so unlimted amount of supps (for a while), family holiday next year and now looking for a bigger car:thumb: and off to liverpool shopping next Friday, sorry for the rant I'm not in a good place right now :laugh:.. :rockon: ... :blowme: .... :ban: ....


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Just got the phone call last night I'm rich beyond my wildest dreams so unlimted amount of supps (for a while), family holiday next year and now looking for a bigger car:thumb: and off to liverpool shopping next Friday, sorry for the rant I'm not in a good place right now :laugh:.. :rockon: ... :blowme: .... :ban: ....


??????


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> ??????


:laugh:.....just come into a bit of money not much mate and motorbike is off the cards now my overdraft and the mrs saw to that


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:.....just come into a bit of money not much mate and motorbike is off the cards now my overdraft and the mrs saw to that


well atleast you cleared overdraft mate.. I hate living in my overdraft


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> well atleast you cleared overdraft mate.. I hate living in my overdraft


yeh been trying to get out of it for a while but once in a while I say fook it and go and a spending spree as you know, but should be able to save now and get a bike for summer next year


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh been trying to get out of it for a while but once in a while I say fook it and go and a spending spree as you know, but should be able to save now and get a bike for summer next year


I know what you mean mate... the amount of times ive cleared it, then fallen back into it.. :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

My first attempt at making Blackbery pie... Black berries picked by myself.. and it tastes amazing


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> My first attempt at making Blackbery pie... Black berries picked by myself.. and it tastes amazing
> 
> View attachment 137453


I'm on my way with me spoon, see ya around tea time


----------



## Jay.32

mmmmmmmm it is deliciuos


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> mmmmmmmm it is deliciuos


  .....going to fill me boots with kfc after work instead


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> good to hear mate,my training has been great these past 4 weeks, finally found the solution to my
> 
> lack of gains over the past year or more,so hopefully can put some real size on for next year...
> 
> you look good in a pink shirt btw lol...
> 
> heres a recent pic after 4 weeks,,,8-10 pound gain and over half inch on the arms...whoop.
> 
> View attachment 137187


----------



## mal

awesome


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> awesome


Ya big bear ye !

How date you get that big .. Ya cow lol


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Ya big bear ye !
> 
> How date you get that big .. Ya cow lol


its the drinking water round these parts,,,how are you bro,still lifting?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> its the drinking water round these parts,,,how are you bro,still lifting?


Yup still training hard dude , on a new 12 wk diet and training plan ...7 weeks in and my strength is great ! Especially squats n deads ... Loving it

Been busy with life stuff so not been posting much but I'm back


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Yup still training hard dude , on a new 12 wk diet and training plan ...7 weeks in and my strength is great ! Especially squats n deads ... Loving it
> 
> Been busy with life stuff so not been posting much but I'm back


great stuff tom,are you training natural now? "clean n lean"


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> great stuff tom,are you training natural now? "clean n lean"


Yup not touched a thing since April and that was only an anvar cycle


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Yup not touched a thing since April and that was only an anvar cycle


evening,ive been baking today! carrot cake mmmmm,got my foody health cert yesterday,doing a food market

next weekend lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

Anyone had dizzy spells and anxiety off ephedrine


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> Anyone had dizzy spells and anxiety off ephedrine


I had to stop them my stomach was in bits kept wanting to vomit


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> Anyone had dizzy spells and anxiety off ephedrine


Lower your dose for a while dai,say half a tab eph one caffeine tab aspirin first thing

Am for a few days..


----------



## Keeks

Happy weekend all, hope you're all having a good one. Mines been manic, had to go to London yesterday, busy busy but ace, training as usual today then another week starts. 

@Dai Jones - Yay, great news about the money, and yay for being able to stock up on supps! :thumbup1: Also, with the anxiety thing, either lower dose or drop it completely. I have terrible crashes from various fat burners/stims etc, just gotta be careful and monitor how you feel from them. Maybe just stick with caffiene, of clen, never had probs with clen.

@Jay.32 That pie looks awesome! :thumb:

@Tommy10 Looking ace, and looks like trainings all good. :thumbup1:

@mal Yay for the foody cert thing, and will be tapping you up for carrot cake recipe at the end of the season, love carrot cake! 

Enjoy your day all!


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Happy weekend all, hope you're all having a good one. Mines been manic, had to go to London yesterday, busy busy but ace, training as usual today then another week starts.
> 
> @Dai Jones - Yay, great news about the money, and yay for being able to stock up on supps! :thumbup1: Also, with the anxiety thing, either lower dose or drop it completely. I have terrible crashes from various fat burners/stims etc, just gotta be careful and monitor how you feel from them. Maybe just stick with caffiene, of clen, never had probs with clen.
> 
> @Jay.32 That pie looks awesome! :thumb:
> 
> @Tommy10 Looking ace, and looks like trainings all good. :thumbup1:
> 
> @mal Yay for the foody cert thing, and will be tapping you up for carrot cake recipe at the end of the season, love carrot cake!
> 
> Enjoy your day all!


no probs simple to make and delish.....


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> I had to stop them my stomach was in bits kept wanting to vomit





mal said:


> Lower your dose for a while dai,say half a tab eph one caffeine tab aspirin first thing
> 
> Am for a few days..





Keeks said:


> Happy weekend all, hope you're all having a good one. Mines been manic, had to go to London yesterday, busy busy but ace, training as usual today then another week starts.
> 
> @Dai Jones - Yay, great news about the money, and yay for being able to stock up on supps! :thumbup1: Also, with the anxiety thing, either lower dose or drop it completely. I have terrible crashes from various fat burners/stims etc, just gotta be careful and monitor how you feel from them. Maybe just stick with caffiene, of clen, never had probs with clen.
> 
> @Jay.32 That pie looks awesome! :thumb:
> 
> @Tommy10 Looking ace, and looks like trainings all good. :thumbup1:
> 
> @mal Yay for the foody cert thing, and will be tapping you up for carrot cake recipe at the end of the season, love carrot cake!
> 
> Enjoy your day all!


Thanks guys going to stop been on for just over two weeks but something not right


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks guys going to stop been on for just over two weeks but something not right


Defo knock it on the head then, tbh, wouldn't touch stuff like that out of prep, if it can be avoided, can be quite harsh. If your wanting to cut, just use caffeine, up cardio and sort diet, I only use that sort of stuff through prep.


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Defo knock it on the head then, tbh, wouldn't touch stuff like that out of prep, if it can be avoided, can be quite harsh. If your wanting to cut, just use caffeine, up cardio and sort diet, I only use that sort of stuff through prep.


I agree ... The buzz was good as I train at 630am but my stomach was in bits and my wright dropped fast


----------



## mal

Toasted bagels for lunch with soft cheese...with a nice slice of cake for after's


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> I agree ... The buzz was good as I train at 630am but my stomach was in bits and my wright dropped fast


Yep, not good. Like you said, good buzz whilst training but that's it.

I will only add stuff like that in when diet and training/cardio is spot on and nothing else can be improved, then add stims/fat burners, otherwise the sides just aren't worth it.



mal said:


> Toasted bagels for lunch with soft cheese...with a nice slice of cake for after's


Awww, I want cake. Enjoy!


----------



## Keeks

Good morning all, have a good one.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Good morning all, have a good one.


bora da


----------



## Tommy10

shopping !!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> shopping !!!!


top right :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> top right :thumb:


I wanted then but no size 9s


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> I wanted then but no size 9s


I'm 9 and a half and I'm always having to get 10's cuz alot the brands don't so half sizes any more:cursing:


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> I wanted then but no size 9s


Go on there website and order them there dude,these sport shops never have the size

You want on the shelf.Might get them cheaper too.


----------



## Tommy10

Had the best shoulder session this morning !!

Then raced home to cook , got 10 chicken breasts for £1 !!! Perk of having a Fireman flatmate  cooked 800gs of diced chicken breast added chillis , garlic and spinach


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy's back with his food porn :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> Tommy's back with his food porn :thumb:


Lol yup , I'm wolfing down 3200-3500 cals a day , always buying , eating or cooking food !!


----------



## mal

Hmmm looks good,I'm making Italian meatballs and pasta later,,bella


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Hmmm looks good,I'm making Italian meatballs and pasta later,,bella


I almost made that today ... But will munch on the chicken all day and night


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> I almost made that today ... But will munch on the chicken all day and night


I've eaten alot of chicken lately,so enjoying something diff atm,ide like to try and make my own

Style chicken nuggets one day though,nice and spicy...


----------



## Tommy10

So tomorrow I'm gonna train at 9 then leave at 12 for my flight to London , down til Thursday night with work .

Having Wednesday and Thursday as rest days , might see the x tomoz night


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck......food porn :crying: I'll be back when I can join in.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Tommy10

Squats done !!!


----------



## Tommy10

Tommy10 said:


> Had the best shoulder session this morning !!
> 
> Then raced home to cook , got 10 chicken breasts for £1 !!! Perk of having a Fireman flatmate  cooked 800gs of diced chicken breast added chillis , garlic and spinach


and ate the fukin lot !!


----------



## mal

looking forward to gym today,arm and delt sesh coming up...


----------



## tamara

Where's Patsy these days? Haven't seen him post since he broke his arm.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> looking forward to gym today,arm and delt sesh coming up...


Dude I just thrashed legs

Squats

Ham kicks

Extensions

Oblique crunches SS DB wrist curls

Bicep cable curls

Home and heading to London

>>>>>>>>


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Dude I just thrashed legs
> 
> Squats
> 
> Ham kicks
> 
> Extensions
> 
> Oblique crunches SS DB wrist curls
> 
> Bicep cable curls
> 
> Home and heading to London
> 
> enjoy London,are you flying down...hitting the clubs lol.
> 
> >>>>>>>>


enjoy London,are you flying down...hitting the clubs lol.


----------



## mal

tamara said:


> Where's Patsy these days? Haven't seen him post since he broke his arm.


run off to Ireland and became a nun.


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Team Taffy


----------



## Dai Jones

tamara said:


> Where's Patsy these days? Haven't seen him post since he broke his arm.


I forgot he broke his arm, maybe it got infected and he died??


----------



## Jay.32

Unfortunatly he has passed away..

Dai can you please not make jokes about it.. his family are really not coping very well at all.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Unfortunatly he has passed away..
> 
> Dai can you please not make jokes about it.. his family are really not coping very well at all.


Please say you are Joking!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Please say you are Joking!!!!!!


 :lol: :laugh: :lol: :tongue: :w00t:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :laugh: :lol: :tongue: :w00t:


Fooker!!! not funny....I know where you fooking live J I'm guna beat the sh!t out ya with ya own surf board :laugh:

P.S

Bit stupid of me to make that type of comment anyway


----------



## Jay.32

haha... couldnt resist lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> haha... couldnt resist lol


:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

@ Mal ... No it's work a 2 day Christmas conference !! Lol

@ Jay how's the hottest man on Ukm


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> @ Mal ... No it's work a 2 day Christmas conference !! Lol
> 
> @ Jay how's the smallest man on Ukm


im sure you'll find a bar somewhere


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> im sure you'll find a bar somewhere


Haha ... I never drink at work conferences


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> @ Mal ... No it's work a 2 day Christmas conference !! Lol
> 
> @ Jay how's the hottest man on Ukm


Hey hows it going tommy baby?? im just gettin my ar*e back into gear and training hard again... will see how long it lasts lol


----------



## Dai Jones

watching Pacific Rim at the mo....very cool


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Hey hows it going tommy baby?? im just gettin my ar*e back into gear and training hard again... will see how long it lasts lol


I'm training like crazy , strength is through the roof on my new diet !!


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> watching Pacific Rim at the mo....very cool


Rim !!! My kinda film !!


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Rim !!! My kinda film !!


:laugh:.....I think this is rated 12 not fookin 18 :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Packed a wee snack for the airport 









Chicken pitas


----------



## Keeks

Happy Thursday! 

So, if you can at all you need to pick up a copy of The Sun newspaper today cos I'm in it!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:  :thumb:

It's a feature about female bodybuilders and it was a thread posted on here last week. I did the shoot and interview at weekend, and it's in todays Sun! Eeeeek!!

Have a good day all!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Happy Thursday!
> 
> So, if you can at all you need to pick up a copy of The Sun newspaper today cos I'm in it!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:  :thumb:
> 
> It's a feature about female bodybuilders and it was a thread posted on here last week. I did the shoot and interview at weekend, and it's in todays Sun! Eeeeek!!
> 
> Have a good day all!


Please say your on page 3 :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Happy Thursday!
> 
> So, if you can at all you need to pick up a copy of The Sun newspaper today cos I'm in it!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:  :thumb:
> 
> It's a feature about female bodybuilders and it was a thread posted on here last week. I did the shoot and interview at weekend, and it's in todays Sun! Eeeeek!!
> 
> Have a good day all!


will try and get it, i saw the thread I thought it was another idiot


----------



## Keeks

Well I am a bit of an idiot at times!

Everyone keeps asking if its page 3! No!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well I am a bit of an idiot at times!
> 
> Everyone keeps asking if its page 3! No!!!!!!!!!!


I ment the reporter, haha you should of said yes and see what reponse you had


----------



## Keeks

Yep, page 3 next week!


----------



## Tommy10

That's my work trip to London done !!

Great Christmas conference and Glasgow won the top award for out new face cream , N01 uk sales  you may have seen it on tv ??


----------



## mal

Haha,great photo mate,love the name..creme divine....


----------



## Jay.32

what happened to cheeky monkey???


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> what happened to cheeky monkey???


He's on FB. Was his birthday yesterday too.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> He's on FB. Was his birthday yesterday too.


did he leave for any reason?

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> did he leave for any reason?
> 
> x


Sort of I think. x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Sort of I think. x


whats his fb name hun xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> whats his fb name hun xx


Will msg you on fb. x


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> did he leave for any reason?
> 
> x


He asked to be banned, wasn't happy about something said from what patsy said


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Will msg you on fb. x


And me, he came across a nice lad


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> And me, he came across a nice lad


Yeah he's lovely. And what has happened to Patsy?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yeah he's lovely. And what has happened to Patsy?


yes, very strangely disapeared :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> yes, very strangely disapeared :confused1:


Hope he's ok.


----------



## Keeks

Yay, Friday and another week nearly done. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Guys...


----------



## mal

morning keeks, you looked fab in the sun, btw I baked another carrot cake to celebrate your

success :thumb :nom nom.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> morning keeks, you looked fab in the sun, btw I baked another carrot cake to celebrate your
> 
> success :thumb :nom nom.


Aww cheers!  Still can't believe it, lol.

And please, no cake talk!!!!!! :no: Not yet anyway, can't stop thinking about carrrot cake and xmas pudding.


----------



## Dai Jones

Fookin dentist......that is all


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Fookin dentist......that is all


ouch....... its going to be painful Dai....


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> Fookin dentist......that is all


he'll tell you to brush more often dai,and get an electric brush..mine always says that lol.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> he'll tell you to brush more often dai,and get an electric brush..mine always says that lol.


I forked out 6k ...and still bought the sonic lol

Guess what Taffies????

I'm going to the MOBO awards VIP Party next Saturday night here in Glasgow !!!


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> I forked out 6k ...and still bought the sonic lol
> 
> Guess what Taffies????
> 
> I'm going to the MOBO awards VIP Party next Saturday night here in Glasgow !!!


You deserve a good night out Tom,sounds exciting...I've been baking all evening!


----------



## Tommy10

What a difference a day makes !

Started feeling like crap yesterday morning , then gets a burst blood vessel in my eye , feels like flu BUT I still finished my weeks teaming today .... Was tough !! But glad I went ... Off to see mother now got all my ingredients to make spicy chilli


----------



## Tommy10

Anybody in? Lol

Still flu'd up but gotta work got a new starter in today so gotta put the show on


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> I forked out 6k ...and still bought the sonic lol
> 
> Guess what Taffies????
> 
> I'm going to the MOBO awards VIP Party next Saturday night here in Glasgow !!!


Wow, that's ace, full report needed!

And hope ya feeling better.


----------



## Keeks

Happy Monday taffy's! Have a good un.


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Anybody in? Lol
> 
> Still flu'd up but gotta work got a new starter in today so gotta put the show on


a lemon and rum chaser should do the trick. 



Keeks said:


> Happy Monday taffy's! Have a good un.


mornings ,last week of diet coming up then! the photos look great.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> a lemon and rum chaser should do the trick.
> 
> mornings ,last week of diet coming up then! the photos look great.


Thank you. I've worked so hard through this prep and its been probably the toughest prep due to constant mind games and doubt, however, I'm happy with things in the way that I have improved and my efforts. So no matter of the results, I'm happy.

Got full run down of the week and now it feels so real. Very nervous but so excited.


----------



## Jay.32

Morning guys....

Tommy mobos... you lucky thing!!


----------



## Tommy10

Morning ... Bloody freeze !! Heading to do legs full of Noexplode !! Bounce !!


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> Morning ... Bloody freeze !! Heading to do legs full of Noexplode !! Bounce !!


Have a good un Tommy! I still haven't felt the cold yet, joys of clen but know it'll hit me when I come off and I'll be like an Eskimo.

Hope ya feeling better today anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Oh and I dreamt of Patsy last night! Maybe he's on his way back.


----------



## mal

morning , painting a side of a house today,and I trained arms yesterday, tri's will be burning

later! think its going to be a sunny day for it too. might finish early for some legs later lol.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> morning , painting a side of a house today,and I trained arms yesterday, tri's will be burning
> 
> later! think its going to be a sunny day for it too. might finish early for some legs later lol.


Somebody's on it !!! Lol


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Somebody's on it !!! Lol


  I feel good bro.....its roasting here today!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> I feel good bro.....its roasting here today!


cold n wet up here


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> cold n wet up here


alright dai,going to be wet down here tomoz I think,missed the fvcking postman today

work gets in the way of everything:cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> alright dai,going to be wet down here tomoz I think,missed the fvcking postman today
> 
> work gets in the way of everything:cursing:


yeh getting wetter by the week now, goodies getting deliverd is it


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> yeh getting wetter by the week now, goodies getting deliverd is it


ggooooooddieeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz mu legs hurt....training tonight dude.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> ggooooooddieeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz mu legs hurt....training tonight dude.


That happens when their round your ankles too much


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> That happens when their round your ankles too much


Haha...have you been cooking tonight dude.


----------



## mal

bore da ,,,well just woke up and now im wide awake ffs,, think il make a mugatee.


----------



## cuggster

mal said:


> bore da ,,,well just woke up and now im wide awake ffs,, think il make a mugatee.


Bore da, sut wyt ti? im stuck in work til 6 am! Cant cope ahhhh!


----------



## mal

cuggster said:


> Bore da, sut wyt ti? im stuck in work til 6 am! Cant cope ahhhh!


only an hour to go then...have a bacon roll on your way home for breaky lol.


----------



## cuggster

mal said:


> only an hour to go then...have a bacon roll on your way home for breaky lol.


haha if only! cutting back on the crap im eating atm, so its bed on an empty stomach, go for a run down Swansea beach front, then sleep until my next night shift begins ahhh!


----------



## mal

cuggster said:


> haha if only! cutting back on the crap im eating atm, so its bed on an empty stomach, go for a run down Swansea beach front, then sleep until my next night shift begins ahhh!


whats the weather like outside, supposed to be a bit wet n windy today,you might need some swimming goggles

down on the front!!


----------



## cuggster

mal said:


> whats the weather like outside, supposed to be a bit wet n windy today,you might need some swimming goggles
> 
> down on the front!!


Supposed to be sh!tty! but if its very windy and a high tide ill just do cardio in the gym, last time i went down there for a run at high tide and high winds, a wave came over and swept me off my feet haha!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning tt crew


----------



## Keeks

Morning all. Last day at work today till Tuesday, yay! :bounce:

Have a good day.


----------



## Dai Jones

A FFS I'm so tired


----------



## Tommy10

Wee day off for me , sat in bed wi ma porridge 

Training legs later but just enjoying the rest for now !

Gotta go buy something swish to wear to the MOBO party on Saturday night


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> A FFS I'm so tired


eph im sipping espresso with one!



Tommy10 said:


> Wee day off for me , sat in bed wi ma porridge
> 
> Training legs later but just enjoying the rest for now !
> 
> Gotta go buy something swish to wear to the MOBO party on Saturday night


3 quarter length jeens and some flats....manbag n big sunglasses.



Keeks said:


> Morning all. Last day at work today till Tuesday, yay! :bounce:
> 
> Have a good day.


cake...........................................


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> eph im sipping espresso with one!


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> A FFS I'm so tired





Tommy10 said:


> Wee day off for me , sat in bed wi ma porridge
> 
> Training legs later but just enjoying the rest for now !
> 
> Gotta go buy something swish to wear to the MOBO party on Saturday night





Keeks said:


> Morning all. Last day at work today till Tuesday, yay! :bounce:
> 
> Have a good day.


late nights are no good in this game dai. Just been down the post to collect my package

melt a bit of fat off now.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> late nights are no good in this game dai. Just been down the post to collect my package
> 
> melt a bit of fat off now.


I know mate I even turned the mattress round to see if that would help but it doesn't help having phone sex with @Jay.32 then having to give the mrs some loving just so I can go to the gym tonight for back n legs :lol:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> I know mate I even turned the mattress round to see if that would help but it doesn't help having phone sex with @Jay.32 then having to give the mrs some loving just so I can go to the gym tonight for back n legs :lol:


 :lol: worth it though mate. Weathers stinking down here today...


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I know mate I even turned the mattress round to see if that would help but it doesn't help having phone sex with @Jay.32 then having to give the mrs some loving just so I can go to the gym tonight for back n legs :lol:


 :lol: I know you enjoyed it Dai :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> :lol: worth it though mate. Weathers stinking down here today...


yeh sh!t up here for a few days to, think this it now dark cold and wet days


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: I know you enjoyed it Dai :wub:


yeh you told me just what I wanted to hear :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

stop it... @Keeks will get jealous


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> stop it... @Keeks will get jealous


 :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> eph im sipping espresso with one!
> 
> 3 quarter length jeens and some flats....manbag n big sunglasses.
> 
> cake...........................................


Lol nooooooooooo......I'm going daisy duke styleeeee


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Lol nooooooooooo......I'm going daisy duke styleeeee


O dear lord....


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Lol nooooooooooo......I'm going daisy duke styleeeee


agia napa 95 lol when we were young tom!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> agia napa 95 lol when we were young tom!!!!
> 
> View attachment 138322


Quad alert !!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Just back from town and spent 470 on new outfit for the MOBOs, if I don't end up with a big BBC there will be a murder !!!


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Just back from town and spent 470 on new outfit for the MOBOs, if I don't end up with a big BBC there will be a murder !!!


Come on mate get the threads on and take a pic..470 that outrageous but your

Worth it.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Come on mate get the threads on and take a pic..470 that outrageous but your
> 
> Worth it.


Will get some pics on Saturday , jkt , tshirt abd jeans ... Looks hawt!!!


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Will get some pics on Saturday , jkt , tshirt abd jeans ... Looks hawt!!!


Did you go to those awards in the past one time,vip lounge or something?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Did you go to those awards in the past one time,vip lounge or something?


I went to the Moët Chandon VIP party last year covered by a few magazines  went to the Brits a few years ago lol


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> Will get some pics on Saturday , jkt , tshirt abd jeans ... Looks hawt!!!


Exciting, defo need to see pics!


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! No work today, yay, so going shopping and training etc. 

Have a good one all. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Morning all! No work today, yay, so going shopping and training etc.
> 
> Have a good one all. :thumbup1:


have a good day hun xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> have a good day hun xx


Thank you, you too. xx


----------



## mal

OMG..ive never sweated this much ..its gross,il take a towel too the gym

Tomoz! Wish it would snow now.


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> OMG..ive never sweated this much ..its gross,il take a towel too the gym
> 
> Tomoz! Wish it would snow now.


DNP?


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> DNP?


Yes jan,only had 2 tabs one yesterday and today and there only 125mg ffs.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> OMG..ive never sweated this much ..its gross,il take a towel too the gym
> 
> Tomoz! Wish it would snow now.


Vile !


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> Yes jan,only had 2 tabs one yesterday and today and there only 125mg ffs.


Haha, I know all too well mate. 1st time using? It gets soooooo much worse


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha, I know all too well mate. 1st time using? It gets soooooo much worse


Yes first time,,was going to try for two weeks,see how i get on with it at this dose,works faster

Than i thought it would tbh.


----------



## Tommy10

She's only human 

Lol made my day


----------



## Tommy10

Timberland Parker / NoExplode ... Heading tae train ma titties >>>>>


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Timberland Parker / NoExplode ... Heading tae train ma titties >>>>>


smash it T


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> smash it T


6 sets do squats , 6 sets SL deads

Died for 10 mins then carries on lol


----------



## Keeks

Morning all!


----------



## mal

Massive bowl of oats and a jug of eggs for breaky!school run in a bit.


----------



## Dai Jones

my office closes in April and relocates and still don't know if I have job so no sleep at all!!!! :crying:

morning fckers!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> my office closes in April and relocates and still don't know if I have job so no sleep at all!!!! :crying:
> 
> morning fckers!!!


Everything happens for a reason Dai.. maybe you will find something better... so this could be a blessing in disguise..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Everything happens for a reason Dai.. maybe you will find something better... so this could be a blessing in disguise..


Nope cuz I'm thick as sh!t and have a very easy job at the mo so need another easy job with more money


----------



## Keeks

Have you still not heard from that interview you went for?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Have you still not heard from that interview you went for?


No I haven't kinda p!ssd off about it but with the office now knowing when it's closing and moving I might hear soon if i'm staying anyway or got the new job...fingers crossed


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> No I haven't kinda p!ssd off about it but with the office now knowing when it's closing and moving I might hear soon if i'm staying anyway or got the new job...fingers crossed


Well now the dates confirmed hopefully they might sort the job then, I've still got my fingers and toes crossed for you, really hope things work out ok. And fingers and toes being crossed all the time makes normal every day tasks quite difficult too, so hopefully you should hear soon.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well now the dates confirmed hopefully they might sort the job then, I've still got my fingers and toes crossed for you, really hope things work out ok. And fingers and toes being crossed all the time makes normal every day tasks quite difficult too, so hopefully you should hear soon.


thanks keeks


----------



## Tommy10

Great night at the MOBOS , still drink I think ! Lol but prepped my meals last night before I went out!! So all good on the hood


----------



## Jay.32

Taffet keeks should be on stage about now!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning all...

Hows our girl @Keeks this morning?


----------



## Keeks

Morning. I can't be bothered to get up, wanna stay in bed and do nothing, but gonna get up and go for a power walk.

How's you?


----------



## Jay.32

Where do you find your energy misses lol.. you just dont stop.. lol

Im feeling a bit strange, dont normally do pre work out pump supplemants, but my source gave me a sample which I used this morning... and im still flying...xxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Where do you find your energy misses lol.. you just dont stop.. lol
> 
> Im feeling a bit strange, dont normally do pre work out pump supplemants, but my source gave me a sample which I used this morning... and im still flying...xxx


Ha ha, not much energy this morning, I'm still laid in bed but I am getting up now.

I never used to bother with pre workouts but got a sample a few weeks ago and was good, so bought some and I do like it, only use it at weekends though if needed. Xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, not much energy this morning, I'm still laid in bed but I am getting up now.
> 
> I never used to bother with pre workouts but got a sample a few weeks ago and was good, so bought some and I do like it, only use it at weekends though if needed. Xxx


To be honest it did the job of giving me a good kick... but it has supressed my appetite.. which is no good for bulking.. I may used next time I prep


----------



## Jay.32

@Dai Jones im also using this, which is helping with bulk


----------



## mal

morning guys n gals.,ive lost 7 pounds last week lol,so im gonna carb load all this week,fvck it 

well done on the show keeks,and yes you need to be a bit dryer looking,going by the photo,,

looked ace though.


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> @Dai Jones im also using this, which is helping with bulk
> 
> View attachment 138597


how much weight is that tub mate,is it waxy maize or glucose or a mix,im running low on

glu and need to get more,,


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> @Dai Jones im also using this, which is helping with bulk
> 
> View attachment 138597


yeh that was my plan to get a mass powder


----------



## Jay.32

@mal, it states 2kg on tub.. but its filled to the brim.. atleast 2.5kg


----------



## mal

did you get it local or online,was it agood price I got 2.5 kilo of glucose from bulkpowders

£8 notes..they have a few different types,ram it in around workouts..

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-category/carbohydrates/fast-release-carbohydrates/dextrose.html


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> did you get it local or online,was it agood price I got 2.5 kilo of glucose from bulkpowders
> 
> £8 notes..they have a few different types,ram it in around workouts..
> 
> http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-category/carbohydrates/fast-release-carbohydrates/dextrose.html


pm'ed you mate


----------



## Tommy10

Hello Taff's 

I made my very first curry tonight

Garlic, mustard seeds , chillis , ginger , onions ...ground them all together with a dash of coconut milk in to a paste and fried it,

Then pan fried 500g chicken breasts til brown , added coconut milk and pasata to the paste then added chicken , slow cook for 45 mins !

It's well lush !!

The MOBOs party was awesome , had VVIP bands so everything was free all night , was steamin by the end but loved it !


----------



## Keeks

Ace pics Tommy, and curry looks lovely! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Hello Taff's
> 
> I made my very first curry tonight
> 
> Garlic, mustard seeds , chillis , ginger , onions ...ground them all together with a dash of coconut milk in to a paste and fried it,
> 
> Then pan fried 500g chicken breasts til brown , added coconut milk and pasata to the paste then added chicken , slow cook for 45 mins !
> 
> It's well lush !!
> 
> The MOBOs party was awesome , had VVIP bands so everything was free all night , was steamin by the end but loved it !


Tommy is this your better half?


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy is this your better half?


It's my flatmate joe , people say we're like brothers lol


----------



## Tommy10

Well I'm in town sat on a step took a funny turn en route to the gym , dizzy , hot / cold flush .. So ate a chicken breast incase it's a food thing ... Giving it another 20 mins turn hopefully still train !!


----------



## Tommy10

Managed a pretty decent leg workout do all good in the end ... Decided to slow right down and spent 90 quality minutes training


----------



## Keeks

Evening all! Well after my disaster of smaching my phone yesterday, got a replacement already through bank insurance and I'm all set with another phone now, lets see how long this one lasts. 

And candy crush is in tact, I dont have to start over again! Yay!!! :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> Evening all! Well after my disaster of smaching my phone yesterday, got a replacement already through bank insurance and I'm all set with another phone now, lets see how long this one lasts.
> 
> And candy crush is in tact, I dont have to start over again! Yay!!! :bounce:


Well done you !!

I had to delete candy crush was taking over my life lol 

Just baked mackerel and chicken fillets in the left over curry sauce LUSH !!


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> Well done you !!
> 
> I had to delete candy crush was taking over my life lol
> 
> Just baked mackerel and chicken fillets in the left over curry sauce LUSH !!


Lol, its nearly tking ovr my life, soooooo adictive! :cursing: But cant leave it alone!

And that looks amazing! :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

Have you heard about the festival celebrated by welsh Muslims?

It's called Ramalamb


----------



## Dai Jones

An Englishman was talking to a group of friends in a pub:

"Bloody Welsh!" he said "They're either rugby players or whores, the lot of them!"

Someone at the bar turned to him and said angrily "Oi! My wife is Welsh, want to make something of it?"

Quick as a flash the Englishmen replied "what position does she play, then?".


----------



## Dai Jones

*Famous Welsh film titles:*9 1/2 Leeks

Trefforest Gump

Cwmando

The Lost Boyos

An American Werewolf in Powys

Huw Dares Gwyneth

Dai Hard

The Wizard of Oswestry

Cool Hand Look-you

Sheepless in Seattle

The Eagle has Llandudno

The Magnificent Severn

Haverfordwest Was Won

Austin Powys

The Magic Rhonddabout

The Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch That Time Forgot

Seven Brides for Seven Sisters

Welsh Connection

Welsh Connection II

The Bridge on the River Wye

Lawrence of Llandovery

A Beautiful Mind-you

The Welsh Patient

The King and Mair

The Sheepshag Redemption

Breakfast at Taffynys

Look Back in Bangor

Evans Can Wait

A Fishguard Called Rhondda

Where Eagles Aberdare

Dial M For Merthyr


----------



## Keeks

Morning Dai you silly s0d! Have a good one!


----------



## Dai Jones

I needed to have a laugh


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I needed to have a laugh


Lol, its always good to have a laugh. You ok?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Lol, its always good to have a laugh. You ok?


yeh not too bad getting by, you relaxing now after the comp?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh not too bad getting by, you relaxing now after the comp?


Cool. Still got another one in three weeks, then I can relax and eat cake!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Cool. Still got another one in three weeks, then I can relax and eat cake!


O right which one is left?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O right which one is left?


NAC show on 17th Nov, then I'm done! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> NAC show on 17th Nov, then I'm done! :thumb:


will this qualify you for anything or just a normal show


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> will this qualify you for anything or just a normal show


It's British Championship, and can qualify for NAC Universe, same as what I did last year.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> It's British Championship, and can qualify for NAC Universe, same as what I did last year.


O right :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

:ninja:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :ninja:


 :cowboy:


----------



## Jay.32

Hello Team Taffy....

whats happened to this thread?? where have you gone....

Its mainly @Dai Jones & @Keeks thats kept it going...

Lets bring it back to life guys.......... Ive missed you all xx


----------



## Dai Jones

Thats cuz me and keeks don't really work


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Morning all


Hiya


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hello Team Taffy....
> 
> whats happened to this thread?? where have you gone....
> 
> Its mainly @Dai Jones & @Keeks thats kept it going...
> 
> Lets bring it back to life guys.......... Ive missed you all xx


Well you're Team Taffy mod!!! Do you thing and bring it back on track! :bounce: x



Dai Jones said:


> Thats cuz me and keeks don't really work


 :lol: I do work, most of the time when not off somewhere in la la land!  My fave place at the minute.


----------



## Keeks

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## Dai Jones

Im trying to bulk and ive just bought a exercise bike :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Haha theres my team...

Dai when are you starting cycle?


----------



## tamara

Hello. Fellow taffs, can anyone recommend a cheap man with a van to help me move?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Im trying to bulk and ive just bought a exercise bike :confused1:


You doing the bulk comp?


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> Hiya


Hi Dai....ooh that rhymes lol. How are you?



Keeks said:


> Happy Saturday all!


Happy Saturday Keeks 

Doing anything fun?



tamara said:


> Hello. Fellow taffs, can anyone recommend a cheap man with a van to help me move?


When are you moving hon?


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Hi Dai....ooh that rhymes lol. How are you?
> 
> Happy Saturday Keeks
> 
> Doing anything fun?
> 
> When are you moving hon?


Happy Saturday. 

Training, errands etc and resting, I'm fooked. Nothing excting. How about you?


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Happy Saturday.
> 
> Training, errands etc and resting, I'm fooked. Nothing excting. How about you?


Aww bet you're knackered! How long left until your last comp?

I'm taking my kids clothes shopping, they keep bloody growing! Cost me a fortune lol. Might do cinema and pizza while we're out


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Aww bet you're knackered! How long left until your last comp?
> 
> I'm taking my kids clothes shopping, they keep bloody growing! Cost me a fortune lol. Might do cinema and pizza while we're out


Eeeek, I can imagine, lol. Ahh have alovely time anyway and enjoy the pizza! :thumbup1:

Two weeks tomorrow, then I can chill out, finally!!!!!!!!!! And eat pizza.


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Eeeek, I can imagine, lol. Ahh have alovely time anyway and enjoy the pizza! :thumbup1:
> 
> Two weeks tomorrow, then I can chill out, finally!!!!!!!!!! And eat pizza.


Thank you 

Aarrgghh sorry shouldn't have mentioned the p word lol. Hope the 2 weeks goes quickly for you


----------



## tamara

[email protected] said:


> Hi Dai....ooh that rhymes lol. How are you?
> 
> Happy Saturday Keeks
> 
> Doing anything fun?
> 
> When are you moving hon?


Moving in two weeks that's when the house will be ready but I can start taking my clothes there now cos there's fitted wardrobes in the master bedroom. That will help later on cos when I moved before all my clothes were in bags for ages and couldn't find anything!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Haha theres my team...
> 
> Dai when are you starting cycle?


I don't know if i can at the mo


----------



## [email protected]

tamara said:


> Moving in two weeks that's when the house will be ready but I can start taking my clothes there now cos there's fitted wardrobes in the master bedroom. That will help later on cos when I moved before all my clothes were in bags for ages and couldn't find anything!


Exciting! Just google man with a van in your area and see what comes up. Last time I used one, he cost me £100 for about 3 hours.

I need to move. My house is absolutely freezing in the winter and the landlord won't do anything to help.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning jabronies :thumb: just started my cycle....BOOM


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning jabronies :thumb: just started my cycle....BOOM


How was ya holiday Yan


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> How was ya holiday Yan


was ace mate!! plenty european flange sprawled out beside the pools...so cant complain :beer: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows the bulk going?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the bulk going?


Still haven't started mate in a week or two i recon i should be ok


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning lovers


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all..

Dai I just messaged your phone


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all..
> 
> Dai I just messaged your phone


when? nothing off ya


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> when? nothing off ya


watsapp


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Still haven't started mate in a week or two i recon i should be ok


good stuff!!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff!!


its only down to money mate just spent a sh!t load on the house and now xmas around the corner just need enought to cover extra food


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sheggers


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> its only down to money mate just spent a sh!t load on the house and now xmas around the corner just need enought to cover extra food


yeh its not cheap mate


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh its not cheap mate


yeh thats what drives me crazy we eat healthy and we get screwed for it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> yeh thats what drives me crazy *we eat healthy *and we get screwed for it


speak for yourself mate :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> speak for yourself mate :lol:


yeh thought you might say that :lol:

so how was the water park hotel/holiday like


----------



## mal

Mornin,laid a patio yesterday,my backs fvcked,having the day off today:laugh:

Smash some delts and arms later...


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> Mornin,laid a patio yesterday,my backs fvcked,having the day off today:laugh:
> 
> Smash some delts and arms later...


O good old slab moving :thumb: back pumps yeh?


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> O good old slab moving :thumb: back pumps yeh?


Yes mate doms in the lower back this morn,

should get some decent gains fron it lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> Yes mate doms in the lower back this morn,
> 
> should get some decent gains fron it lol.


----------



## Keeks

Afternoon all!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Afternoon all!


Hiya


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Afternoon all!


Hi honey x


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Hiya


Yo Dai! :thumbup1:



Jay.32 said:


> Hi honey x


Hia.  x


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yo Dai! :thumbup1:


Yo to you to


----------



## Tommy10

Hi Peoples , back after my 2 weeks off work, first week at home then my pals house in Spain last week,

Loved being off !! Had a week of training and feel great for it , trained twice so far this week 

Anyway I'm doing a cook off lol .....laters


----------



## Tommy10

Busy wee day , got up early and went Tesco , trained then had my Botox done


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Busy wee day , got up early and went Tesco , trained then had my Botox done


botox! mg:


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> botox! mg:


3rd time Dai , don't want a body like bay watch and a face like crime watch lolll


----------



## Dai Jones

:rolleye:


----------



## Keeks

:w00t:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :w00t:


whats new keeks


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> whats new keeks


That's not the song, its what's new pussy cat! :tongue: And now I've got that song in my head.

Not much really Dai, fed up, tired and hungry. :sad:

How's you?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> That's not the song, its what's new pussy cat! :tongue: And now I've got that song in my head.
> 
> Not much really Dai, fed up, tired and hungry. :sad:
> 
> How's you?


the same to be honest apart from the hungry bit


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> the same to be honest apart from the hungry bit


:sad:

You raring to go today though? :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :sad:
> 
> You raring to go today though? :bounce:


yeh everything starts today :thumb: lucky enough the mrs noticed I have lost a bit of weight so it's going to be good putting a few few lbs back on


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh everything starts today :thumb: lucky enough the mrs noticed I have lost a bit of weight so it's going to be good putting a few few lbs back on


 :lol: :lol: :lol: What they don't know, won't hurt them. :thumbup1:

Hope it goes well anyway.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: What they don't know, won't hurt them. :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope it goes well anyway.


I'll land up putting a few lbs back on anyway through good protein intake  , me too need to get my @rse in gear no pun intended


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I'll land up putting a few lbs back on anyway through good protein intake  , me too need to get my @rse in gear no pun intended


 :lol: Ar$e in 1st gear! 

Any news on job front?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Ar$e in 1st gear!
> 
> Any news on job front?


:laugh:.....yeh didn't get it not happy at all it was given to someone with less experience in the department and only been here 5mins:cursing: so really!! hoping they still take me in my current role


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:.....yeh didn't get it not happy at all it was given to someone with less experience in the department and only been here 5mins:cursing: so really!! hoping they still take me in my current role


Ahh sorry to hear that. Still got my fingers crossed for you so hope things turn out ok. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh sorry to hear that. Still got my fingers crossed for you so hope things turn out ok. :thumbup1:


thanks keeks, if it goes tits up I'm thinking about going to college to do painting and decorating


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> thanks keeks, if it goes tits up I'm thinking about going to college to do painting and decorating


Oh that sounds good then. Least there are other options out there. And cheers for reps. :thumbup1:

No matter how sh1tty things are, I'm a believer that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh that sounds good then. Least there are other options out there. And cheers for reps. :thumbup1:
> 
> No matter how sh1tty things are, I'm a believer that everything happens for a reason.


no problem, that is very true but still not good when you just can't get a break


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> no problem, that is very true but still not good when you just can't get a break


Yep, know what you mean, life can be super sh1tty at times. :thumbdown: But that thought does help get me through at times.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yep, know what you mean, life can be super sh1tty at times. :thumbdown: But that thought does help get me through at times.


we'll be both jumping of a bridge at this rate, better change subject  did ya get much publicity after being in the newspaper


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> we'll be both jumping of a bridge at this rate, better change subject  did ya get much publicity after being in the newspaper


Ha ha, true.

Ok, this might cheer you up......I did get approached to possibly be on a website called MuscleAppeal.com, check it out but maybe not on a works computer. I said no!!!! You will understand when you see it. 

Think I'm going to be in a chat magazine too.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, true.
> 
> Ok, this might cheer you up......I did get approached to possibly be on a website called MuscleAppeal.com, check it out but maybe not on a works computer. I said no!!!! You will understand when you see it.
> 
> Think I'm going to be in a chat magazine too.


thats awesome, will check it out in a min


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, true.
> 
> Ok, this might cheer you up......I did get approached to possibly be on a website called MuscleAppeal.com, check it out but maybe not on a works computer. I said no!!!! You will understand when you see it.
> 
> Think I'm going to be in a chat magazine too.


 mg: :bounce: :tongue: just checked it out, you going to do it?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> mg: :bounce: :tongue: just checked it out, you going to do it?


No I am not!!!!!! Its weird! I can just imagine blokes doing naughty stuff when watching that! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No I am not!!!!!! Its weird! I can just imagine blokes doing naughty stuff when watching that! :lol:


that would be me then :laugh: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> that would be me then :laugh: :bounce:


DAI!!!! :sneaky2:

It really freaked me out when I saw what it was though. :no: Not for me.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> DAI!!!! :sneaky2:
> 
> It really freaked me out when I saw what it was though. :no: Not for me.


:laugh:....yeh I bet even more freaky when you get to here that the top Male Pro's get ask by men to do it :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:....yeh I bet even more freaky when you get to here that the top Male Pro's get ask by men to do it :confused1:


 :lol: A bizarre world we live in eh?! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: A bizarre world we live in eh?! :lol:


sure is


----------



## Dai Jones

Anyone interested in a Sony Experia Z1 £350 ono


----------



## LeVzi

You turned into Delboy there Dai ? lol


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> You turned into Delboy there Dai ? lol


yep got a sony smart watch 2 to if ya interested


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> yep got a sony smart watch 2 to if ya interested


I'm just being a cheeky monkey mate  lol How you been keeping ?


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> I'm just being a cheeky monkey mate  lol How you been keeping ?


hahaha I just got it how the devil are ya mate :thumb:


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> hahaha I just got it how the devil are ya mate :thumb:


I'm good mate  How's it going with you ? Training going good too ?


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> I'm good mate  How's it going with you ? Training going good too ?


good to hear, good thanks weight, strength and life has been up and down but you have come back at the right time as I have just started my first Test cycle at last:thumb:


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> good to hear, good thanks weight, strength and life has been up and down but you have come back at the right time as I have just started my first Test cycle at last:thumb:


Good stuff man, how you finding it ?  Bet you feel like an animal  Hell of a difference ain't there


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Good stuff man, how you finding it ?  Bet you feel like an animal  Hell of a difference ain't there


second jab to day mate so nothing yet


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> second jab to day mate so nothing yet


Give it time , it will hit ya soon enough


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Give it time , it will hit ya soon enough


yeh I know just keeping my food high and diet good at the mo as it has been sh!t for a long time


----------



## Jay.32

Hay jay... :thumb:


----------



## mal

hay ho...


----------



## LeVzi

Jay.32 said:


> Hay jay... :thumb:


Wassup mate 



mal said:


> hay ho...


Who you calling ho ? lol Wassup Mal


----------



## Keeks

Yay, we have life back in here!!!! :bounce:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Yay, we have life back in here!!!! :bounce:


how ya doowin girl...had any mince pies yet!


----------



## Jay.32

right gang whos in the tt room tonight??

@Keeks I just saw the most wonderful pic of you on fb... I was :drool:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> how ya doowin girl...had any mince pies yet!


Lol, no mince pies yet, but just had a Dominoes and it was ace!!!!! Hope you're well.



Jay.32 said:


> right gang whos in the tt room tonight??
> 
> @Keeks I just saw the most wonderful pic of you on fb... I was :drool:


Lol, eeeek, do not like that pic!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Lol, no mince pies yet, but just had a Dominoes and it was ace!!!!! Hope you're well.
> 
> Lol, eeeek, do not like that pic!!!!


well I bloody love it..... got the fire in me burning again:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

what you upto tonight hun


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> what you upto tonight hun


Bulking up babe :laugh: cant stop eating!


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Bulking up babe :laugh: cant stop eating!


pmsl you sexi beast you :lol:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> pmsl you sexi beast you :lol:


Training going well bro?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> well I bloody love it..... got the fire in me burning again:lol:


 :lol: :tongue:



Jay.32 said:


> what you upto tonight hun


Early night as I'm knackered, hardly slept last night, and trying not to get into another argument with fella! :cursing:

What you upto?


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Training going well bro?


Really well mate.. size is coming back and strength has shot up :thumb:

you still growing?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :lol: :tongue:
> 
> Early night as I'm knackered, hardly slept last night, and trying not to get into another argument with fella! :cursing:
> 
> What you upto?


I think me and you need a good chat... we havent had one for a while.. I shouldnt be to busy tomorrow morning... so be ready for me xxx :thumb:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Really well mate.. size is coming back and strength has shot up :thumb:
> 
> you still growing?


Ive just ramped it up last week ,having a blast for a few weeks,really happy atm

Too mate gains are good.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Lol, no mince pies yet, but just had a Dominoes and it was ace!!!!! Hope you're well.
> 
> Lol, eeeek, do not like that pic!!!!


Just had a big bowl of oats and choco hoops and a bowl of nuts..nom.nom.x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I think me and you need a good chat... we havent had one for a while.. I shouldnt be to busy tomorrow morning... so be ready for me xxx :thumb:


Ok, will be busy at work after a few days off so try and catch me early on or dinnertime.  xxx


----------



## LeVzi

Ello, seems we have rep royalty in here now ! lol Keeks not repping for quark though ? wtf ?


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> Ello, seems we have rep royalty in here now ! lol Keeks not repping for quark though ? wtf ?


Hello you! Welcome back and hope you're well! 

Lol, yep a rep now but not yet for quark, one day though.......


----------



## LeVzi

Keeks said:


> Hello you! Welcome back and hope you're well!
> 
> Lol, yep a rep now but not yet for quark, one day though.......


Thanks hun and yeah i'm all good  Hope you well too  x


----------



## mal

suns out, better get some work done today:whistling: heads fvcked some on here saying isis is

all prop now and got me paranoid lol,so ive just jabbed 2 amps of Karachi sus to be safe,not

100% convinced there legit now either:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> well I bloody love it..... got the fire in me burning again:lol:


what pic? i need to see


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> suns out, better get some work done today:whistling: heads fvcked some on here saying isis is
> 
> all prop now and got me paranoid lol,so ive just jabbed 2 amps of Karachi sus to be safe,not
> 
> 100% convinced there legit now either:lol:


thats not good Isis were always g2g from what I heard


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> thats not good Isis were always g2g from what I heard


alright dai,just about to leave for work and this happened!

View attachment 140571


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> alright dai,just about to leave for work and this happened!
> 
> View attachment 140571


well for once the weather man was right it said snow for this week, think its going to be an interesting winter again


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> well for once the weather man was right it said snow for this week, think its going to be an interesting winter again


its getting colder,my joints are feeling it lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> its getting colder,my joints are feeling it lol.


yep know how ya feel my knees have been killing me, getting off the sofa, going up n down stairs and I'm a young lad.....ish :laugh:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> yep know how ya feel my knees have been killing me, getting off the sofa, going up n down stairs and I'm a young lad.....ish :laugh:


suns out again lol....im squating hard later give my knees a good pummeling....should shut

them up for a few days.my lower backs giving me gib lately,paving and squats don't mix!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> suns out again lol....im squating hard later give my knees a good pummeling....should shut
> 
> them up for a few days.my lower backs giving me gib lately,paving and squats don't mix!


I have both knee and back problems and I don't even to manual labour


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> I have both knee and back problems and I don't even to manual labour


living in north wales that is dai ,all those hills and steps:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> living in north wales that is dai ,all those hills and steps:laugh:


:laugh:...yeh


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> what pic? i need to see


cant show you.... :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> cant show you.... :tongue:


Oi come on brother to brother and all that


----------



## LeVzi

I am feeling the cold alright, joints are aching like mad !

The 1ml of pharma winny EOD might be sommat to do with it as well mind


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> I am feeling the cold alright, joints are aching like mad !
> 
> The 1ml of pharma winny EOD might be sommat to do with it as well mind


just a little, just got my supp in Omega 3, Vit C and Gluc my joints better not kill me after these


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> just a little, just got my supp in Omega 3, Vit C and Gluc my joints better not kill me after these


You be fine with that mate, in fact my joints aren't hurting too bad tbh, probably as I am bloating a bit from oxy's. But I do feel it worse in the cold. Have to admit to my age now ! lol


----------



## LeVzi

All quiet up in here, what's going on ?


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> All quiet up in here, what's going on ?


I know you come back and everyone else fooks off :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Pick up my new car tonight :thumb:


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> I know you come back and everyone else fooks off :laugh:


Could give some people a complex ! LOL


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Could give some people a complex ! LOL


:laugh:


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> Pick up my new car tonight :thumb:


What car mate ?


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> What car mate ?


nothing great mate just a 03 Vectra sri 2.2


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> nothing great mate just a 03 Vectra sri 2.2


Still, new car is a new car, always nice driving a new car around


----------



## mal

thank fvck its Friday........


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Still, new car is a new car, always nice driving a new car around


yeh always good to have a new toy but was hoping to get something with a turbo  another motorbike was on the cards but the mrs put an end to that, back to saving again


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> thank fvck its Friday........


whats up Mal


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> yeh always good to have a new toy but was hoping to get something with a turbo  another motorbike was on the cards but the mrs put an end to that, back to saving again


That Porsche 911 Turbo gonna have to wait a while then.


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> whats up Mal


hard week mate,looking forward to a nice easy weekend,,been on some clen for a while really

good stuff.


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> That Porsche 911 Turbo gonna have to wait a while then.


 :lol: ..yeh something like that


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> hard week mate,looking forward to a nice easy weekend,,been on some clen for a while really
> 
> good stuff.


yep got to have a easy weekend once in a while, how ya running the clen? enjoying the shakes yeh


----------



## mal

LeVzi said:


> That Porsche 911 Turbo gonna have to wait a while then.


ide love to have a porche,my dream car. need to win the lotto now!


----------



## Keeks

Mal, I had carrot cake yesterday!! :bounce: Was ace!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> ide love to have a porche,my dream car. need to win the lotto now!


I thought thats what all you valley builders drove down South


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Mal, I had carrot cake yesterday!! :bounce: Was ace!


Ive had KFC at least three times this week, was ace :tongue:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> yep got to have a easy weekend once in a while, how ya running the clen? enjoying the shakes yeh


just 2-3 tabs a day,the cramps are a pain always in the neck when I yawn:lol: I was posing last

night in front of the misses did a side shot and my oblique's all cramped up,hit the deck in agony,

fvckin wife laughing at me...im blasting at the mo..everything.. before xmas..


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Mal, I had carrot cake yesterday!! :bounce: Was ace!


stunning babe,did it have a nice topping,lemon curdy cheesey stuff?


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> just 2-3 tabs a day,the cramps are a pain always in the neck when I yawn:lol: I was posing last
> 
> night in front of the misses did a side shot and my oblique's all cramped up,hit the deck in agony,
> 
> fvckin wife laughing at me...im blasting at the mo..everything.. before xmas..


yeh I could see my mrs doing the same, have you ran T3 before


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> I thought thats what all you valley builders drove down South


I love my van,plenty of room,easy in and out lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> I love my van,plenty of room,easy in and out lol.


I bet you say that to all the women :laugh:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I could see my mrs doing the same, have you ran T3 before


havnt mate never and never would tbh,,,,


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Ive had KFC at least three times this week, was ace :tongue:


 mg: I want KFC now!



mal said:


> stunning babe,did it have a nice topping,lemon curdy cheesey stuff?


Yes it was lovely. I had to nip to do the banking yesterday and when I got back to work, they'd bought cakes so it was a choice of parkin, carrot cake or chocolate brownie......no contest, carrot cake wins hands down, really was lovely! :thumbup1:

And potassium supps for cramping, really do help.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> havnt mate never and never would tbh,,,,


why mate


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> mg: I want KFC now!
> 
> Yes it was lovely. I had to nip to do the banking yesterday and when I got back to work, they'd bought cakes so it was a choice of parkin, carrot cake or chocolate brownie......no contest, carrot cake wins hands down, really was lovely! :thumbup1:
> 
> And potassium supps for cramping, really do help.


might get some of them then,,,,,lemon drizzle cake is my fav...


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: I want KFC now!
> 
> .


yep cheat meal for ya KFC and a toblerone, @Jay.32 is kinda preping me so he told me I gotta eat good :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> might get some of them then,,,,,lemon drizzle cake is my fav...


Nice, but carrot cake beats lemon drizzle cake. And also love banana cake. :drool:



Dai Jones said:


> yep cheat meal for ya KFC and a toblerone, @Jay.32 is kinda preping me so he told me I gotta eat good :thumb:


Nice!

Yay, that's good, hope he's beasting you good n proper! :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> why mate


don't really no dai,read a lot about it though,just too many potential sides,dnp is better:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yay, that's good, hope he's beasting you good n proper! :thumbup1:


no not really


----------



## Dai Jones

see ya guys i'm off now,take it easy


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Nice, but carrot cake beats lemon drizzle cake. And also love banana cake. :drool:
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Yay, that's good, hope he's beasting you good n proper! :thumbup1:


were gona trail a few new recipies this xmas,were doing one of the xmass fairs in town in a couple of

weeks...and were doing xmas cake too!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> see ya guys i'm off now,take it easy


Well he should be!

Have a good weekend Dai! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> were gona trail a few new recipies this xmas,were doing one of the xmass fairs in town in a couple of
> 
> weeks...and were doing xmas cake too!


Oooh, sounds ace, pics needed please! Now I can actually eat cake, I can look at it too without wanting to cry.


----------



## mal

View attachment 140804


View attachment 140805


View attachment 140806


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> View attachment 140804
> 
> 
> View attachment 140805
> 
> 
> View attachment 140806


 mg: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

Holy cow, they look epic!!!


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> mg: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Holy cow, they look epic!!!


there gluten free,so great for bodybuilders!


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> yep cheat meal for ya KFC and a toblerone, @Jay.32 is kinda preping me so he told me I gotta eat good :thumb:


That would be a diet of mainly jaffa cakes then


----------



## mal

time to get the chicken on!!! and chips


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all, what the fck is all this food porn doing in here :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Couple of pics of the guy Im prepping.. this was taken today at 4 weeks out. He is a pleasure to work with!! He does everything I tell him with out any question or moaning..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Couple of pics of the guy Im prepping.. this was taken today at 4 weeks out. He is a pleasure to work with!! He does everything I tell him with out any question or moaning..
> 
> View attachment 140995
> View attachment 140996


kin'el mate prepping folk already ? u competing again ?


----------



## [email protected]

Morning peeps 

Hope you're all well. I've got girl flu so I'm having a sofa day. Who's going to bring me chicken soup?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> kin'el mate prepping folk already ? u competing again ?


Yeah, im planning to do the NABBA wales in may, and a couple of open shows too.. All that hard work for one day is a waste!! so hoping to do a few this year.

But as you know Jan.. things can just go t!ts up when least expecting it lol.

Hows life with you mate? and hows training?


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah, im planning to* do the NABBA wales in may*, and a couple of open shows too.. All that hard work for one day is a waste!! so hoping to do a few this year.
> 
> But as you know Jan.. things can just go t!ts up when least expecting it lol.
> 
> Hows life with you mate? and hows training?


good stuff....


----------



## Dai Jones

morning fookers


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah, im planning to do the NABBA wales in may, and a couple of open shows too.. All that hard work for one day is a waste!! so hoping to do a few this year.
> 
> But as you know Jan.. things can just go t!ts up when least expecting it lol.
> 
> Hows life with you mate? and hows training?


GOOD MAN :thumbup1:

life is ace atm buddy....& training is as solid as ever tbh. getting fat & strong lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> morning fookers


morning mucker


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mucker


Morning dude, good to hear life is good :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Morning all.  Have a good day.


----------



## Dai Jones

People are up way too yearly in this thread


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Morning dude, good to hear life is good :thumbup1:


just noticed this, cheers brother.

morning amigos :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> People are up way too yearly in this thread


Cardio to be done before work. :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

bore da..kettle on lol.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> *Cardio* to be done before work. :thumbup1:


ive been up and down the stairs twice this morning,am cardio done!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> ive been up and down the stairs twice this morning,am cardio done!


 :sneaky2: Now unless you have stairs that are more than a thousand steps, I'm not accepting that!


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: Now unless you have stairs that are more than a thousand steps, I'm not accepting that!


fair enough lol,,will be on the mixer and trowel all day,so lots of fitness work there!better

find my headband and legwarmers


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> fair enough lol,,will be on the mixer and trowel all day,so lots of fitness work there!better
> 
> find my headband and legwarmers


Ok, well I'll let you off then, but headband and leg warmers, stop copying me!!!! :nono:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Cardio to be done before work. :thumbup1:


guess what my cardio was this morning


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> guess what my cardio was this morning


 mg: :angry: Lucky s0d!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: :angry: Lucky s0d!


:laugh:......I was starfishing from around 6.45 to 7.00 and then tonight around 9.45 to 10.00 so 30min cardio done for today :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Morning all 

I'm about to run a bath.......does that count as cardio?


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm about to run a bath.......does that count as cardio?


unless you plan to swim in it I don't think so


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> unless you plan to swim in it I don't think so


Hmm not really big enough for that lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Hmm not really big enough for that lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

picsornobathcardio


----------



## JANIKvonD

everyone excited for chrimbo?...just me yeh? good  ive fished out the CDs already....work hates me


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> picsornobathcardio


Ummmm no!



JANIKvonD said:


> everyone excited for chrimbo?...just me yeh? good  ive fished out the CDs already....work hates me


Lol I love Christmas songs! And Christmas films :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Ummmm no!
> 
> Lol I love Christmas songs! And Christmas films :thumb:


home alone is my fav at chrimbo.....probably not even my fav movie out them, but its what I grew up with & puts me in the mood the most!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> everyone excited for chrimbo?...just me yeh? good  ive fished out the CDs already....work hates me


sure am you will get another pic of me in my paper xmas hat soon


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Ummmm no!:


hey you've seen me and Jan in our birthday suits come on!! :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> home alone is my fav at chrimbo.....probably not even my fav movie out them, but its what I grew up with & puts me in the mood the most!


Yeah I like Home Alone. Miracle on 34th Street is my fave though


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> hey you've seen me and Jan in our birthday suits come on!! :tongue:


Too late mate, all dressed now :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> sure am you will get another pic of me in my paper xmas hat soon


im hunting for xmas jumpers now....for the work p!shup 



Dai Jones said:


> hey you've seen me and Jan in our birthday suits come on!! :tongue:


here here


----------



## Keeks

I bl00dy love Xmas, cant wait!! Home Alone and Love Actually, and of course Bridget Jones, accompanied by chocolate.


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> I bl00dy love Xmas, cant wait!! Home Alone and Love Actually, and of course Bridget Jones, accompanied by chocolate.


I love Love Actually! One of my all time fave films


----------



## LeVzi

I'm dreading this years Xmas, cos I know it's going to be utter chaos. I'm moving house the week before, so will only just be in the new place by Xmas day ! lol

A twig and a turkey will be my lot lol


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> I'm dreading this years Xmas, cos I know it's going to be utter chaos. I'm moving house the week before, so will only just be in the new place by Xmas day ! lol
> 
> A twig and a turkey will be my lot lol


ya didn't plan that very well did ya


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> ya didn't plan that very well did ya


Wasn't my doing ! Lol It was the fact the missus managed to sell her house quicker than I expected lol so as a last gasp panic we renting a flat ! lol So it's gonna be fun


----------



## Dai Jones

is this the mrs you started seeing shortly before you left UK-M


----------



## [email protected]

Belated welcome back @LeVzi


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite monkey man, still bauld? still training?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite monkey man, still bauld?


:laugh:


----------



## LeVzi

[email protected] said:


> Belated welcome back @LeVzi


Fankoo 



JANIKvonD said:


> awrite monkey man, still bauld? still training?


lol yeah still bald, and still training hard  You still eating everything that moves ?



Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:


What you laughing at willis ? lol


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> is this your way of saying your leaving


It's a way of trying to get people naked Dai, be warned!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> It's a way of trying to get people naked Dai, be warned!!!!!


well thats me in then :rockon:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> is this your way of saying your leaving


no mate....just getting some good cvnts involved....no actual cvnts lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> no mate....just getting some good cvnts involved....no actual cvnts lol


  :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> delete this post please buddy


done.


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> no mate....just getting some good cvnts involved....no actual cvnts lol


where are you going cvnt


----------



## LeVzi

So quiet in here !!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

HELLO


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning all...

TT crew all ready for xmas??


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> TT crew all ready for xmas??


kind off, got new sofa the other night and it's big doesn't fit in the corner :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> kind off, got new sofa the other night and it's big doesn't fit in the corner :laugh:


cant believe you bought the misses a sofa for xmas Dai.. why cant you just buy her something for herself..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> cant believe you bought the misses a sofa for xmas Dai.. why cant you just buy her something for herself..


haha you know what women are like when it comes to the home, just need and xbox now and I'm sorted TV on the wall now put my feet up and play :rockon:


----------



## LeVzi

Xmas can fk off this year im never gonna be ready for this one.


----------



## mal

tree is up,getting into xmass modem now.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> tree is up,getting into xmass modem now.


ours went up last week but need more decks to get in to xmas mode


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> ours went up last week but need more decks to get in to xmas mode


alright dai,mines loaded to the max,and 3 sets of lights on it pml,one of the flashes:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> alright dai,mines loaded to the max,and 3 sets of lights on it pml,one of the flashes:laugh:


one set on our tree went pop the other night am i fooked am i taking them off now just going to by more lights and deck at the weekend, the mrs like xmas but always likes a new look every year so this year its like classic/simlpe lots of wood characters and all that


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> one set on our tree went pop the other night am i fooked am i taking them off now just going to by more lights and deck at the weekend, the mrs like xmas but always likes a new look every year so this year its like classic/simlpe lots of wood characters and all that


same here mate,cant have to many light tbh..more the better!ide like to stick some outside,never done

that.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> same here mate,cant have to many light tbh..more the better!ide like to stick some outside,never done
> 
> that.


yeh thats on the card for me to got a small porch and fancy those one's that look like icicles


----------



## mal




----------



## LeVzi

eh ? What was that supposed to be @mal ? All I got was youtube main page.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


>


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## mal

injured her fanny :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> injured her fanny :lol:


got to luv our welsh girls hey :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

hanging out [email protected] here, hung over and my farts smell of xmas dinner and beer :no:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> hanging out [email protected] here, hung over and my farts smell of xmas dinner and beer :no:


started the celebrations early dai:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> started the celebrations early dai:lol:


O yes not hitting it too hard mind you got to keep an eye on diet but so far two xmas dinners and one next week :thumb:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> O yes not hitting it too hard mind you got to keep an eye on diet but so far two xmas dinners and one next week :thumb:


got one coming up sunday might pop some extra dbols for the gainz!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> got one coming up sunday might pop some extra dbols for the gainz!!!


  good thinking


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> good thinking


wheres jay these day mate....he gone quiet


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> wheres jay these day mate....he gone quiet


he's not telling me much but life is up and down from what i gather but he does pop on ukm now and then


----------



## Keeks

Ey up guys! How goes it?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ey up guys! How goes it?


hi keeks :bounce:

i'm hung over


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> hi keeks :bounce:
> 
> i'm hung over


Oh dear! Well you will go drinking dirty beer. :nono:

I cant do hangovers at work! :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh dear! Well you will go drinking dirty beer. :nono:
> 
> I cant do hangovers at work! :crying:


I know tell me about it only this once tho honest


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I know tell me about it only this once tho honest


I had my first hangover in a long time on Sunday and it was awful. Last hangovers before that I was in Benidorm and they are a lot more manageable if laid in the sun doing nothing.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I had my first hangover in a long time on Sunday and it was awful. Last hangovers before that I was in Benidorm and they are a lot more manageable if laid in the sun doing nothing.


haha my days of being able to be hung over free just after one day is long gone so hardly drink now for that reason


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha my days of being able to be hung over free just after one day is long gone so hardly drink now for that reason


I felt like death on Sunday, still ill on Monday but put that down to a bug. Now I'm over it, ready again for next week's p1ss up. 

We're getting old Dai!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I felt like death on Sunday, still ill on Monday but put that down to a bug. Now I'm over it, ready again for next week's p1ss up.
> 
> We're getting old Dai!


yes but i hate to admit it :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yes but i hate to admit it :laugh:


Stubborn old s0d! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Stubborn old s0d! :tongue:


:laugh: take it easy keeks catch ya soon thats me finnished at work now :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh: take it easy keeks catch ya soon thats me finnished at work now :thumbup1:


 :lol: :tongue:

Hope you feel better soon anyway and have a good weekend! :thumbup1:


----------



## LeVzi

damn ****heads


----------



## Dai Jones

merry xmas mofo's


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> merry xmas mofo's
> 
> View attachment 142293


hi dai ,get your pics up in the xmas tree thread:thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> hi dai ,get your pics up in the xmas tree thread:thumb:


just gate crashed the thread with the hat pic


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> merry xmas mofo's
> 
> View attachment 142293


I'm looking very dodgy at work cocking my head to look at that pic. :lol: Pretending I've got a dodgy neck. :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> wheres jay these day mate....he gone quiet


Hey guys, im still about... had alot on lately and concentrating on the guy im prepping.. His prep ends on sunday, I will put some pics up..

Hows you Mal? you all set for crimbo?


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Hey guys, im still about... had alot on lately and concentrating on the guy im prepping.. His prep ends on sunday, I will put some pics up..
> 
> Hows you Mal? you all set for crimbo?


hi mate,ye all set,looking forward to some downtime and eating some junk foods lol...wheres this guy competing?


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> hi mate,ye all set,looking forward to some downtime and eating some junk foods lol...wheres this guy competing?


He's not competing Mal.. but he wanted to be put through the same prep, to see how well he could cope... he has been awsome, not moaned once, just does as he is told.

this is a pic from a week ago



lets hope a get the water manipilation right this week..


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I'm looking very dodgy at work cocking my head to look at that pic. :lol: Pretending I've got a dodgy neck. :whistling:


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:


 :turned:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> He's not competing Mal.. but he wanted to be put through the same prep, to see how well he could cope... he has been awsome, not moaned once, just does as he is told.
> 
> this is a pic from a week ago
> 
> View attachment 142405
> 
> 
> lets hope a get the water manipilation right this week..


great job...stick him on 500g protein 20g carb for 5 days and gallons of water,should do the

trick.


----------



## mal

update pic.. black n white all arty like.

View attachment 142508


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> update pic.. black n white all arty like.
> 
> View attachment 142508


Wow, fab pic! Chest looks mahoosive, looking ace! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> update pic.. black n white all arty like.
> 
> View attachment 142508


looking good Mal, looking a bit like ZKK there


----------



## mal

il have to up the dbols dai to be that size:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> il have to up the dbols dai to be that size:laugh:


yeh just a few


----------



## mal

my mate came up the house today with a 4 month old nakita dog,,,omg I fell in love with it

lol,like a little bear it was.


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> my mate came up the house today with a 4 month old nakita dog,,,omg I fell in love with it
> 
> lol,like a little bear it was.


look awesome don't they


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> look awesome don't they


a bit wolfy like..i want one for xmas...


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Wow, fab pic! Chest looks mahoosive, looking ace! :thumbup1:


all I need now is a set of glutes like yours and booooom :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> all I need now is a set of glutes like yours and booooom :thumb:


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> all I need now is a set of glutes like yours and booooom :thumb:


Swap you, my glutes for your chest?!


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Swap you, my glutes for your chest?!


Deal


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Swap you, my glutes for your chest?!


is it wrong to be slightly aroused by this


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> is it wrong to be slightly aroused by this


Depends what's arousing you?!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Depends what's arousing you?!


glutes!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> glutes!!!! :bounce:


That's ok then. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> That's ok then. :thumbup1:


 :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

one more day of work :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Lucky you, I'm in tomorrow too. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Lucky you, I'm in tomorrow too. :thumbdown:


its ok two very quiet days and I'm currently playing christmas tunes from my computer at the mo :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> its ok two very quiet days and I'm currently playing christmas tunes from my computer at the mo :thumb:


 :lol: Get some work done!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Get some work done!!!


I would love to but there isn't any getting paid to sit on my @rss for two days


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I would love to but there isn't any getting paid to sit on my @rss for two days


Cool! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Cool! :thumb:


haha I'm sure some one will find me something to do.....so come on whats the story about your black bum


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha I'm sure some one will find me something to do.....so come on whats the story about your black bum


I fell flat on it, wearing silly shoes of course!!! I'm dropping in bits at the minute. But luckily its padded at the minute so could've been a lot worse! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I fell flat on it, wearing silly shoes of course!!! I'm dropping in bits at the minute. But luckily its padded at the minute so could've been a lot worse! :lol:


 :lol: what ya like :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: what ya like :lol:


Very ditzy, very silly and very clumsy!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Very ditzy, very silly and very clumsy!


P1ssed?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> P1ssed?


So drunk I couldn't see properly. But still squinting so I'm blaming my lazy eye muscles, srs. :wacko:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So drunk I couldn't see properly. But still squinting so I'm blaming my lazy eye muscles, srs. :wacko:


 :lol: making up for lost time were ya


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: making up for lost time were ya


Oh yes.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh yes.


----------



## Keeks

Merry xmas eve Team Taffy and merry xmas to everyone for tomorrow. Have a super fab time and eat and drink lots and lots and lots! :beer: xxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Pics of guy Ive been prepping, 1st pic was about 4 weeks into 13 week prep, other pics was sunday..



Time to concentrate on myself now..


----------



## Jay.32

Merry xmas to keeks and you all, have a fab time xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Merry xmas to keeks and you all, have a fab time xx


Merry xmas hun, have a good one. x

And great work with that guy, he looks awesome. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Merry xmas to keeks and you all, have a fab time xx


i will try thanks


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Merry xmas hun, have a good one. x
> 
> And great work with that guy, he looks awesome. :thumbup1:


thanks hun xxxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all, hope you all had a fab time.. I had a busy one, but still enjoyed.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all, hope you all had a fab time.. I had a busy one, but still enjoyed.


Morning.  Glad ya had a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

hope we all had a good xmas


----------



## Jay.32

Right there is not one post in here for 2014... except this one!!

Lets bring this thread back to life!!!! all Taffy's welcome... the rest of you will have to be carefully vetted!!


----------



## Dai Jones

second in as always


----------



## Keeks

In!  Have a good weekend team taffy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Pants off !!


----------



## Tommy10

I posted exactly what was on my mind there .... Ha hahahah

Day 2 of my cycle

620am Scoop of Jack3d and 20mg dbol pre workout ....50mg Var post workout with my shake and porridge


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Guys & Gals,

What you all got planned for the weekend? Im in work now untill 11am then Gym, shoulders & triceps! Im then taking my little girl to a swimming party, so I will have to dig the spedoes out, or I could use my stage trunks lol. Tomorrow its my little girls birthday party!! so basicly a weekend of screaming kids.. mg:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Guys & Gals,
> 
> What you all got planned for the weekend? Im in work now untill 11am then Gym, shoulders & triceps! Im then taking my little girl to a swimming party, so I will have to dig the spedoes out, or I could use my stage trunks lol. Tomorrow its my little girls birthday party!! so basicly a weekend of screaming kids.. mg:


Ha ha, have a good one and happy birthday for your little girl.

I'm having a chilled one, just training etc and hibernating. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Morning all ... Was supposed to be a rest day but I woke up at 6 full of beans so went and trained ... Awesome session ! Working now til 6 , have a good one !


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, have a good one and happy birthday for your little girl.
> 
> I'm having a chilled one, just training etc and hibernating. :thumbup1:


Your making me jealous now... I could do with a day on the sofa watching films x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Your making me jealous now... I could do with a day on the sofa watching films x


Lol, it's much needed this weekend. Got some errands and work to do but then it's serious chill time.  x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Lol, it's much needed this weekend. Got some errands and work to do but then it's serious chill time.  x


Is it your cheat day to??? x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Is it your cheat day to??? x


Of course....it's Saturday! Leftover xmas chocs!  x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Of course....it's Saturday! Leftover xmas chocs!  x


 :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

this was full of whiskey


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all,

Hows things Dai?


----------



## LeVzi

Afternoon all  No tinternets in my new place so can only pop on occasionally when I get to old home  Hope all is well


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Afternoon all  No tinternets in my new place so can only pop on occasionally when I get to old home  Hope all is well


im depressed not sure about anyone else, how things your side


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> im depressed not sure about anyone else, how things your side


Why you depressed m8 ? I'm doing good. New gym is amazing, getting better results already, and new place is working out really well


----------



## Jay.32

LeVzi said:


> Why you depressed m8 ? I'm doing good. New gym is amazing, getting better results already, and new place is working out really well


what Gym mate?


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Why you depressed m8 ? I'm doing good. New gym is amazing, getting better results already, and new place is working out really well


good to hear mate:thumbup1:, I was just having a moment ignore me


----------



## LeVzi

Jay.32 said:


> what Gym mate?


First Class on Bridgend Ind Est


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> good to hear mate:thumbup1:, I was just having a moment ignore me


Hope you ok buddy  Chin up yeah.


----------



## Jay.32

LeVzi said:


> First Class on Bridgend Ind Est


I know the one.. reception is up stairs?

I dont work far from there


----------



## LeVzi

Jay.32 said:


> I know the one.. reception is up stairs?
> 
> I dont work far from there


That's the one.


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Hope you ok buddy  Chin up yeah.


yeh I'm trying


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I'm trying


Good man.


----------



## Jay.32

Jay.32 said:


> Pics of guy Ive been prepping, 1st pic was about 4 weeks into 13 week prep, other pics was sunday..
> 
> View attachment 142785
> View attachment 142786
> View attachment 142787
> 
> 
> Time to concentrate on myself now..


 @robLET


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> @robLET


Great work so far mate!!

How long left?


----------



## Jay.32

R0BLET said:


> Great work so far mate!!
> 
> How long left?


it was only a 13 week prep... he wasnt competing!! just seeing how he got on with a prep/diet etc..

He will be competing in the ukbff in september.. so Im putting him through a bulk now..


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> it was only a 13 week prep... he wasnt competing!! just seeing how he got on with a prep/diet etc..
> 
> He will be competing in the ukbff in september.. so Im putting him through a bulk now..


Kept his size well mate! Good work.

Haha and will be good, keep us posted!!


----------



## Dai Jones

It's coming!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning all....

I say all.... theres not many left in here now :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning all....
> 
> I say all.... theres not many left in here now :crying:


never was to start with really was there :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

There was us regulars, me you, patsy, mal, kay, keeks, jo jo, and a few others... also there were a few english members dropping in!! but they didnt stay long coz they couldnt understand us lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> There was us regulars, me you, patsy, mal, kay, keeks, jo jo, and a few others... also there were a few english members dropping in!! but they didnt stay long coz they couldnt understand us lol


haha yeh don't under stand us  did you get hold of Patsy in te end?


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> haha yeh don't under stand us  did you get hold of Patsy in te end?


no! both phone numbers I have are now dead..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> no! both phone numbers I have are now dead..


a bollox looks like he's defo moved on then :sad:


----------



## Keeks

Morning! Ahh, that's a shame about Patsy!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Morning! Ahh, that's a shame about Patsy!


hey cheeks


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> hey cheeks


Alright Dai! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Alright Dai! :thumbup1:


whats new with you


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> whats new with you


Not much really, same old. You getting used to new job/hours? And how's everything else?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Not much really, same old. You getting used to new job/hours? And how's everything else?


well yesterday wasn't too bad to be honest but today I'm bolloxed, life is a bit better treading on egg shells at the mo but got to give it time.

come on it can't be "same old"


----------



## Jay.32

morning keeks


----------



## LeVzi

Morning groovers n shakers, lovely day out there, if a bit cold


----------



## Jay.32

LeVzi said:


> Morning groovers n shakers, lovely day out there, if a bit cold


Morning mate... How you getting on in that new gym??


----------



## LeVzi

Jay.32 said:


> Morning mate... How you getting on in that new gym??


Morning mate, yeah it's wicked there. All the stuff i've been missing out on. Absolutely loving , and the lads there are really cool as well, big fkers n all.

You still training at the one I went to in Newport ? I can't properly remember it's name, Everybody's Gym or sommat like that.


----------



## Jay.32

LeVzi said:


> Morning mate, yeah it's wicked there. All the stuff i've been missing out on. Absolutely loving , and the lads there are really cool as well, big fkers n all.
> 
> You still training at the one I went to in Newport ? I can't properly remember it's name, Everybody's Gym or sommat like that.


Yeah at Everybodysgym


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> well yesterday wasn't too bad to be honest but today I'm bolloxed, life is a bit better treading on egg shells at the mo but got to give it time.
> 
> come on it can't be "same old"


Get some early nights and you'll soon get used to it.

Lol, nah, same old.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Get some early nights and you'll soon get used to it.
> 
> Lol, nah, same old.


well your no good are ya 

yeh defo early night tonight but yeh just getting used to new routines and all that


----------



## Dai Jones

Bora da mofo's


----------



## Keeks

Ey up guys! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ey up guys! :thumbup1:


Guys?? theres only you and me


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Guys?? theres only you and me


Ey up guy! :thumbup1: Which rhymes with Dai! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

^^^ Well I think it does! :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> ^^^ Well I think it does! :confused1:


:laugh:....so whats going on cheeks


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:....so whats going on cheeks


Just eating my porridge then off to work, same old! :lol:

You? You get an early night?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Just eating my porridge then off to work, same old! :lol:
> 
> You? You get an early night?


yeh in bed for 8 but once gain my boy was up in the early hours so knackered again  so how's work now like ye never left yeh


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh in bed for 8 but once gain my boy was up in the early hours so knackered again  so how's work now like ye never left yeh


Oh no, hope he's ok.

Yep, loads better thanks, stressful at times but better on the whole, and yes, defo like I've never been away.


----------



## Jay.32

Morning TT crew.. hope yall have a good day.... blast starts today, so am feeling very happy :rockon:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh no, hope he's ok.
> 
> Yep, loads better thanks, stressful at times but better on the whole, and yes, defo like I've never been away.


yeh food keeps on going through him thought he was better last night bit obv not, good to hear can't be doing with stress defo when it's work related or home related :wacko:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Morning TT crew.. hope yall have a good day.... blast starts today, so am feeling very happy :rockon:


can we not talk about gear it is a very sore subject........


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> can we not talk about gear it is a very sore subject........


oops sorry Dai... im all Natural!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> oops sorry Dai... im all Natural!!!!


X2


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> oops sorry Dai... im all Natural!!!!


diolch


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> X2


alright tommy hows it going


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> alright tommy hows it going


Aye great Dai, off work this week so in my bed still lol

I really love ma bed now , only downside it's bloody freezing in my bedroom through the night !


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Aye great Dai, off work this week so in my bed still lol
> 
> I really love ma bed now , o*nly downside it's bloody freezing in my bedroom through the night* !


Well why aint you getting your willy wet? that will keep you warm pmsl


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Aye great Dai, off work this week so in my bed still lol
> 
> I really love ma bed now , only downside it's bloody freezing in my bedroom through the night !


I luv my bed to mate but I'm now doing 7 till 7 now at work


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Well why aint you getting your willy wet? that will keep you warm pmsl


Canny be ar$ed reaching for the LUBE half asleep 

( you did ask )


----------



## Dai Jones

Dai Jones said:


> It's coming!!!! :rockon:


8 days to go :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

look at warburton outgunning robshaw:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> look at warburton outgunning robshaw:lol:


i think we are going to be stong this year


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> i think we are going to be stong this year


me 2 mate,,,might put a wager on a grand slam :thumbup1: herd lee halfpennys gone to

france?


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> me 2 mate,,,might put a wager on a grand slam :thumbup1: herd lee halfpennys gone to
> 
> france?


yeh don't blame him if he has/does thats where the money is at the mo, yeh good point how much ya going to put down


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> yeh don't blame him if he has/does thats where the money is at the mo, yeh good point how much ya going to put down


might do a fiver:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> might do a fiver:lol:


where's the faith :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

How can we save this thread... theres more life in a fcking cemetary..

Dai this is your new Team Taffy company vehicle..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> How can we save this thread... theres more life in a fcking cemetary..
> 
> Dai this is your new Team Taffy company vehicle..
> 
> View attachment 144750


funny enough this is what I have been looking at lately as my next project


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> funny enough this is what I have been looking at lately as my next project


KIT, Knight Rider!!

you do look like a bit of a HOFF :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> KIT, Knight Rider!!
> 
> you do look like a bit of a HOFF :lol:


P!ss off it's a 300zx


----------



## Dai Jones

One mini muffin, one mini brownie, one mini polish cake :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> One mini muffin, one mini brownie, one mini polish cake :thumb:


mg:stop it :ban:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> mg:stop it :ban:


which part of mini didn't you understand


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> which part of mini didn't you understand


im not talking about your willy


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> im not talking about your willy


 :lol: ..... :blowme:


----------



## Dai Jones

Its friday thank god


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Its friday thank god


Woo hoo! I second that!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo! I second that!


 :beer:


----------



## Jay.32

new members urgently needed... preferably fit female types..


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> new members urgently needed... preferably fit female types..


isn't there like only 5 girls on this site


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> isn't there like only 5 girls on this site


ok ok... can we have some buff men too... Dai is feeling horny :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> ok ok... can we have some buff men too... Dai is feeling horny :bounce:


your fookin pills have kicked in now haven't they :sneaky2:


----------



## Jay.32

:lol: yep :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: yep :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

hows the camper coming on @Jay.32


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> hows the camper coming on @Jay.32


tbh Dai I havent touched it for a while with this weather.. Im looking out for a cheap little lockup/garage to rent. Will make it much easier to work on it.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> tbh Dai I havent touched it for a while with this weather.. Im looking out for a cheap little lockup/garage to rent. Will make it much easier to work on it.


----------



## Dai Jones

wales v Ireland tomorrow :rockon:


----------



## Dai Jones

its bloody snowing


----------



## Dai Jones

Just found out Flex Lewis might be doing a seminar at my gym in May :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Just found out Flex Lewis might be doing a seminar at my gym in May :bounce: :rockon:


That's awesome! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

I know!!...it's not a 100% defo but our owner is trying to sort it as Flex is over here for Body Power so fingers crossed it's amazing how much you can charge wehn you become a Mr O :laugh:


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> Just found out Flex Lewis might be doing a seminar at my gym in May :bounce: :rockon:


if he pulls out dai ,just give me a bell and il jump in...im cheaper too:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> if he pulls out dai ,just give me a bell and il jump in...im cheaper too:lol:


:laugh: your on


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh: your on


I changed gyms today dai...fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk so much equip,got confused,did back and ended

up on the adductor and abductor machines:laugh: get my monies worth!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> I changed gyms today dai...fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk so much equip,got confused,did back and ended
> 
> up on the adductor and abductor machines:laugh: get my monies worth!


:laugh: it's amazing how changing gyms can help


----------



## mal

have you heard of pussy riot dai?


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> have you heard of pussy riot dai?


no ??


----------



## Dai Jones

Flex does it again Arnold 212 champ :thumb:


----------



## LeVzi

I saw the pictures of him earlier, he is in a class of his own in the 212 right now. I think he looks better than Heath tbh.


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> I saw the pictures of him earlier, he is in a class of his own in the 212 right now. I think he looks better than Heath tbh.


yep i second that


----------



## mal

inspiration for @Keeks


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> inspiration for @Keeks


yeh seen her all over facebook :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> inspiration for @Keeks


and [email protected] bank for me :drool:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> inspiration for @Keeks


Hot!!! No ****!


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> inspiration for @Keeks


Who's that?

Would love her tenderly :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Who's that?
> 
> Would love her tenderly :lol:


Michelle lewin :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Who's that?
> 
> Would love her tenderly :lol:


also what ever you do do not google her in work


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> also what ever you do do not google her in work


Even on my phone.... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

I see why...



:wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> I see why...
> 
> View attachment 146500
> 
> 
> :wub:


O yes :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> Who's that?
> 
> Would love her tenderly :lol:


send me a bottle of seo and il pass her number on bro:lol:


----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


>


yeh saw this on youtube when it came out :thumbup1:


----------



## dibdabs

Ahhh team taffy has been neglected!


----------



## mal

dibdabs said:


> Ahhh team taffy has been neglected!


It has....hows the pole work going?


----------



## dibdabs

mal said:


> It has....hows the pole work going?


I knew that was coming at some point I didnt think it would be that quick though pmsl

I quit that like over a year ago! But then I started again 3 weeks ago lol its fine 

Everything alright with everyone in here? Whats the gossip!?


----------



## mal

dibdabs said:


> I knew that was coming at some point I didnt think it would be that quick though pmsl
> 
> I quit that like over a year ago! But then I started again 3 weeks ago lol its fine
> 
> Everything alright with everyone in here? Whats the gossip!?


Jay got banned a while ago,and it all went t1ts up lol....you still training then,

And in cardiffs...


----------



## dibdabs

mal said:


> Jay got banned a while ago,and it all went t1ts up lol....you still training then,
> 
> And in cardiffs...


Omg why! Lol. Ive just seen janik was banned too! Yep im still training still in cardiff. I need to sort my attitude out with my food so im back


----------



## dibdabs

So wheres like keeks and patsy!!??


----------



## Tommy10

Evening all ...are we back on ? Lol


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Jay got banned a while ago,and it all went t1ts up lol....you still training then,
> 
> And in cardiffs...


Welcome back you lol

Why dud jay get banned ?


----------



## dibdabs

Ah tommy woooo


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> Welcome back you lol
> 
> Why dud jay get banned ?


Welcome back you 2......dunno what happened to him dude...


----------



## Tommy10

dibdabs said:


> Ah tommy woooo


How's u chick , give us a quick update lol x


----------



## dibdabs

Tommy10 said:


> How's u chick , give us a quick update lol x


Ummm I duno really what to say lol. Other than hows the foot!?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> Welcome back you 2......dunno what happened to him dude...


He's on my Facebook

As you know I'm off training and work for 6 weeks post my toe surgery , had stitches out now and pins out

June 5th all being well I will start back everything a week or so after , baby steps though lol


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> He's on my Facebook
> 
> As you know I'm off training and work for 6 weeks post my toe surgery , had stitches out now and pins out
> 
> June 5th all being well I will start back everything a week or so after , baby steps though lol


How you coping,must be frustrating.....ide hire a mobilty scooter and bomb round

Town,bit of shopping and a coffee lol.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> How you coping,must be frustrating.....ide hire a mobilty scooter and bomb round
> 
> Town,bit of shopping and a coffee lol.


I'm actually ok with it glad to not be working , I will be back training like I've never left it lol

Been eating pretty well so not much changed there , I've got resistance bands and can do core work on my bed

So not a complete dead end , look like **** though , just shaved off a 18 day beard took 5 razors ! Can't shower until

Another 8 a days , so baby wipes or bent over the sink like an old whore lol


----------



## mal

Tommy10 said:


> I'm actually ok with it glad to not be working , I will be back training like I've never left it lol
> 
> Been eating pretty well so not much changed there , I've got resistance bands and can do core work on my bed
> 
> So not a complete dead end , look like **** though , just shaved off a 18 day beard took 5 razors ! Can't shower until
> 
> Another 8 a days , so baby wipes or bent over the sink like an old whore lol


Lol...5razors ..must be red raw...time will go soon enough bro,then back to it

With vengeance!!!glad you keeping up diet,i made Italian meatballs tonight in

A rich sauce,,was yum.


----------



## Dai Jones

well bl00dy hell


----------



## Robbie789

Tommy10 said:


> Welcome back you lol
> 
> Why dud jay get banned ?


I think Jay was outted as a suplliment seller.


----------



## Keeks

Welcome back Kay, and hope you're recovering well Tommy. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> well bl00dy hell


Let's get on it !! Hahah hope your well pal


----------



## Tommy10

robdobbie said:


> I think Jay was outted as a suplliment seller.


Not that blood¥ Herbalife again


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Let's get on it !! Hahah hope your well pal


yeh I'm good getting back on it now training has had a massive hit over the last 6 months but new job so looking good now


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I'm good getting back on it now training has had a massive hit over the last 6 months but new job so looking good now


How's the new job going?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> How's the new job going?


fooking busy missing meals left right and centre :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> fooking busy missing meals left right and centre :cursing:


Hope it settles, least the days will fly by!


----------



## Robbie789

Tommy10 said:


> Not that blood¥ Herbalife again


I think it was JUICEplus actually


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Hope it settles, least the days will fly by!


me too not happy!! o yes time is flying by


----------



## Tommy10

robdobbie said:


> I think it was JUICEplus actually


Tee-hee That Dragon juice ...nasty ! Lol


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I'm good getting back on it now training has had a massive hit over the last 6 months but new job so looking good now


Good for you it's all about priorities dude , work and family first


----------



## mal

lets all get ripped for summer,cant believe how clean im eating at the mo....wooop.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> lets all get ripped for summer,cant believe how clean im eating at the mo....wooop.


 :lol: Really?!


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> :lol: Really?!


I know sounds impossble...ive dieted all week!!!might keep it going!!!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> I know sounds impossble...ive dieted all week!!!might keep it going!!!


Ahh good stuff mal! Keep it going, well until weekend, then I reckon hobnob time?! Think it is for me anyway.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Ahh good stuff mal! Keep it going, well until weekend, then I reckon hobnob time?! Think it is for me anyway.


yeh ,,thinking about a reefed already:lol: although clean my diet is still way out there tbh,not

the norm:lol:...im actually sick of hobnobs now,its all cheese n gold top milk now.

proper cheese,like hard cheese...big bloky stuff...tons of eggs and oats.

that sort of thing


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> yeh ,,thinking about a reefed already:lol: although clean my diet is still way out there tbh,not
> 
> the norm:lol:...im actually sick of hobnobs now,its all cheese n gold top milk now.
> 
> proper cheese,like hard cheese...big bloky stuff...tons of eggs and oats.
> 
> that sort of thing


Sounds good though, could murder some cheese on toast right now. You always make me hungry mal! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Sounds good though, could murder some cheese on toast right now. You always make me hungry mal! :cursing: :lol:


Just put 10 fishfingers in the oven,,,not havin chips with them,,,,how clean is

That lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Good for you it's all about priorities dude , work and family first


yep


----------



## Tommy10

I bought a new bed and last night was the first sleep , I got a sealy posturepedic , extra firm , best nights sleep

In years !! Woke up at 10 this morning hahahah


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> I bought a new bed and last night was the first sleep , I got a sealy posturepedic , extra firm , best nights sleep
> 
> In years !! Woke up at 10 this morning hahahah


god I need a new mattress to


----------



## Keeks

I've got a comfy bed, but just need SLEEP!!! :sleeping:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I've got a comfy bed, but just need SLEEP!!! :sleeping:


whats up you not sleeping again?


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> god I need a new mattress to


Go to ...mattress world , great discounted prices mines was £239 next day delivery was £579 ,

Great mattress to support back and shoulders ....sealy range .


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> I've got a comfy bed, but just need SLEEP!!! :sleeping:


Keeks I normally get 5/6 hours last night I slept for 9!!

Granted I'm off recovering so nothing to get up for but still best sleep in ages


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> whats up you not sleeping again?


Nah, haven't slept right for months now. Odd night of ok-ish sleep followed by nights of tossing and turning :cursing: Used to think it was prepping and low carbs, then finished prepping and never got back into sleeping properly again. My mind just goes haywire when I'm laid in bed, however, 2pm in the afternoon and I could sleep standing up. :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Go to ...mattress world , great discounted prices mines was £239 next day delivery was £579 ,
> 
> Great mattress to support back and shoulders ....sealy range .


great cheers!


----------



## Keeks

Tommy10 said:


> Keeks I normally get 5/6 hours last night I slept for 9!!
> 
> Granted I'm off recovering so nothing to get up for but still best sleep in ages


I'm about the same, 5-6 hours broken sleep. Cool, hope it does the trick tonight too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Nah, haven't slept right for months now. Odd night of ok-ish sleep followed by nights of tossing and turning :cursing: Used to think it was prepping and low carbs, then finished prepping and never got back into sleeping properly again. My mind just goes haywire when I'm laid in bed, however, 2pm in the afternoon and I could sleep standing up. :lol:


o dear


----------



## Dai Jones

its Friday!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> its Friday!!!


Wee beer on the go ? Lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Wee beer on the go ? Lol


gym, chicken and bed for me


----------



## dibdabs

Yo yo! How was everyones weekend?


----------



## Tommy10

dibdabs said:


> Yo yo! How was everyones weekend?


Wee night out last night in Glasgow


----------



## dibdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Wee night out last night in Glasgow


Ahh I think I seen some of your posts on fb, hairdressing awards your friend won right?

Looks like a good night!

How you coping with the foot?


----------



## Tommy10

dibdabs said:


> Ahh I think I seen some of your posts on fb, hairdressing awards your friend won right?
> 
> Looks like a good night!
> 
> How you coping with the foot?


Yup Salon of the year !! Fantastic

Foots good , pins out on Thursday , the numbness is going and I can feel the balls of my feet and toes now,

It will be 4 weeks on Thursday since the surgery and hopefully another 2 then I can kinda get back to work / training


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> Yup Salon of the year !! Fantastic
> 
> Foots good , pins out on Thursday , the numbness is going and I can feel the balls of my feet and toes now,
> 
> It will be 4 weeks on Thursday since the surgery and hopefully another 2 then I can kinda get back to work / training


who's the hotty...apart from you obv Tommy


----------



## Tommy10

Dai Jones said:


> who's the hotty...apart from you obv Tommy


My cousin , beautiful eh !!


----------



## Dai Jones

Tommy10 said:


> My cousin , beautiful eh !!


 :thumb:


----------



## dibdabs

whats happening tt! Im sat in the barbers. Bored, with that angry hungry feeling with a lot of waiting to do. Mehhhhhh!!!


----------



## Getlean007

Sweet


----------



## Dai Jones

dibdabs said:


> whats happening tt! Im sat in the barbers. Bored, with that angry hungry feeling with a lot of waiting to do. Mehhhhhh!!!


Barbers??


----------



## dibdabs

Dai Jones said:


> Barbers??


I like to sit in them. Around all the men. Lol. Nah my boy was having his haircut!


----------



## Dai Jones

dibdabs said:


> I like to sit in them. Around all the men. Lol. Nah my boy was having his haircut!


haha i was about to say nothings changed then  kinda thought so


----------



## dibdabs

Dai Jones said:


> haha i was about to say nothings changed then  kinda thought so


haha cheek!

was my boys bday saturday thought id show TT some pics


----------



## Dai Jones

dibdabs said:


> haha cheek!
> 
> was my boys bday saturday thought id show TT some pics


good looking kid there just like his mum , my boy is 5 in a few weeks to


----------



## dibdabs

Dai Jones said:


> good looking kid there just like his mum , my boy is 5 in a few weeks to


ah thanks dai  gorgeous aint he!

what u gna do for his bday?


----------



## Dai Jones

dibdabs said:


> ah thanks dai  gorgeous aint he!
> 
> what u gna do for his bday?


he didn't want to do anything to start with but he's only just told us he wants a birthday party now in the local play warehouse, lucky enough we got booked in


----------



## dibdabs

Dai Jones said:


> he didn't want to do anything to start with but he's only just told us he wants a birthday party now in the local play warehouse, lucky enough we got booked in


ah lovely  we went to drayton manor/thomasland was so good. and all he asked for was a bubble gun love him!


----------



## LeVzi

Blimey , people actually talking in here !


----------



## Dai Jones

dibdabs said:


> ah lovely  we went to drayton manor/thomasland was so good. and all he asked for was a bubble gun love him!


we were thinking of that too, but a few I know put me off what was it like for you?


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Blimey , people actually talking in here !


I know time to try an dkeep it going, hows you monkey


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> I know time to try an dkeep it going, hows you monkey


Sound as always mate, you ?


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Sound as always mate, you ?


yeh good now thanks now my lifes getting back on track gone a bit haywire over the last 6 months


----------



## dibdabs

Dai Jones said:


> we were thinking of that too, but a few I know put me off what was it like for you?


we went with my friend and her 2 girls and had an absolutely amazing day. there was loads for them to go on and do. jack was in his element. we avoided the weekemd queues though and went on the monday. sun was shining and was just lovely. I spent about 250 quid that day on entry, petrol etc but he loved it so much I would say it was worth it. some of them little rides are pretty nifty. theres a ben 10 rollercoaster that goes right up in the air and drops backwards really bloody fast. it was actually quite scary! lol


----------



## Dai Jones

dibdabs said:


> we went with my friend and her 2 girls and had an absolutely amazing day. there was loads for them to go on and do. jack was in his element. we avoided the weekemd queues though and went on the monday. sun was shining and was just lovely. I spent about 250 quid that day on entry, petrol etc but he loved it so much I would say it was worth it. some of them little rides are pretty nifty. theres a ben 10 rollercoaster that goes right up in the air and drops backwards really bloody fast. it was actually quite scary! lol


sounds good then


----------



## LeVzi

Afternoon ppl, it's a fking hot one out there. Just got back from smashing legs


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Afternoon ppl, it's a fking hot one out there. Just got back from smashing legs


yeh warm up here to  legs done Wednesday got the doms going on the mo


----------



## Dai Jones

h34r:


----------



## dibdabs

Dai Jones said:


> h34r:


what does that mean lol


----------



## Dai Jones

dibdabs said:


> what does that mean lol


seeing who is around


----------



## Patsy

So hows everyone in here? Hope lifes treating you all well?


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> So hows everyone in here? Hope lifes treating you all well?


PATSY!!!!! How's you and where have you been hiding Mr?!

Hope all is good anyway and great to see you back.


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> PATSY!!!!! How's you and where have you been hiding Mr?!
> 
> Hope all is good anyway and great to see you back.


Hiya Keeks

Just had a year off to catch up on life, bit of soul searching and sobering up, been clean for a year now, started back training last week

Hows things with you?


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Hiya Keeks
> 
> Just had a year off to catch up on life, bit of soul searching and sobering up, been clean for a year now, started back training last week
> 
> Hows things with you?


Ahh that's fantastic, well done. Think we all need time out at times, can lose sight of life a bit eh?! All sounds good though and glad you're well and back to training.

I'm good thanks, plodding along but all Ok. Not much going on really, I took a year out from competing for a few reasons but hoping to get back to it next year.


----------



## dibdabs

Ahhhh @Patsy is back!


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> So hows everyone in here? Hope lifes treating you all well?


holly sh!t!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Hello all how was your weekend? had an exciting one here.... i stayed in :thumbup1: :lol:

Anyways new routine to get back into it all

Mon : Chest/Tris 5x5 routine

Tues : HIIT

Wed : Bi's/Forearms

Thu : HIIT

Friday : Back/Shoulders

Im 16 and half stone so will need to drop some bf, not as bad as it could have been seeing as i have lived inside of restaurants and fast food for the past year

Calories will be dropped to 1500 per day with 40g of protein per meal also i have developed a new problem were i cant for the life of me drink whey in water anymore?? so i have to have milk which aint really a problem as im not competing and will just add it in to my daily cals

im already 9 days into this from over a year out and its pish easy this game aint it!!


----------



## Patsy

Also id like to point out that ill be training natty with no aas assistance due to health probs from my previous lifestyle so will need all the motivation i can get...

So ladies... pics will help a lot :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

Patsy said:


> Also id like to point out that ill be training natty with no aas assistance due to health probs from my previous lifestyle so will need all the motivation i can get...
> 
> So ladies... pics will help a lot :whistling: :lol:


Patsy I thought you had died!! lol had them planning a wake an all


----------



## Patsy

Loveleelady said:


> Patsy I thought you had died!! lol had them planning a wake an all


Nope you cant get rid of me that easy! although a year off training it feels like i have lol

Hows things with you?


----------



## Loveleelady

Patsy said:


> Nope you cant get rid of me that easy! although a year off training it feels like i have lol
> 
> Hows things with you?


people said you'd broke your legs, had an accident, all sorts lols

but fek sure you alive and well that's great

yes im class all is fab


----------



## Patsy

Loveleelady said:


> people said you'd broke your legs, had an accident, all sorts lols
> 
> but fek sure you alive and well that's great
> 
> yes im class all is fab


Well i did break my arm if that makes them feel better pmsl

Nah i just had a year off the grid, no internet, no phone, no facebook (not that i use it)

Was good while it lasted but getting fat sucks so i need to get back to full awesomeness!

Glad ya alright too


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Also id like to point out that ill be training natty with no aas assistance due to health probs from my previous lifestyle so will need all the motivation i can get...
> 
> So ladies... pics will help a lot :whistling: :lol:


I am no longer natty


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> So ladies... pics will help a lot :whistling: :lol:


good luck with that


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:



> I am no longer natty


Whats up Dai my brother

How you finding the difference from being natural to being a full on flat out roider lol?

BTW Hows Jay? wtf happened when i was gone its like civilised society collapsed here, all i read is banned... banned... :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Whats up Dai my brother
> 
> How you finding the difference from being natural to being a full on flat out roider lol?
> 
> BTW Hows Jay? wtf happened when i was gone its like civilised society collapsed here, all i read is banned... banned... :lol:


I'm good I too have only just come back had a few life problems as well  haha flat out roider  crazy mate test and tren at the mo and i'm horny as fook.

Yeh this place went down hill after you left and J got band  he's good thou chat on face book a bit he in prep again so not sure if it is to get back in shape or he's going back on stage


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> I'm good I too have only just come back had a few life problems as well  haha flat out roider  crazy mate test and tren at the mo and i'm horny as fook.
> 
> Yeh this place went down hill after you left and J got band  he's good thou chat on face book a bit he in prep again so not sure if it is to get back in shape or he's going back on stage


i hope you've sorted your probs out now mate, trens an amazing steroid mate its just the one that sent my health over the edge, bp went too high, prob had something to do with the coke and alcohol i was mixing it with at the time lol but its the one that show me what i had underneath it all, you can only get so far and then there's tren!

Tell him i said hello, i havent a phone anymore so ill have to sign up to fb some time, dont get much time to myself as im studying for my cisco exam, ill be on here but not as much as i used to be as bodybuilding has taken a backseat in my life as i just realised its not that important to me as it used to be, which maybe is a good thing as theres nothing worse than being an obsessive bodybuilder.. your never happy with the way you are!

Im happy with the simple life these days mate i love being sober


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> i hope you've sorted your probs out now mate, trens an amazing steroid mate its just the one that sent my health over the edge, bp went too high, prob had something to do with the coke and alcohol i was mixing it with at the time lol but its the one that show me what i had underneath it all, you can only get so far and then there's tren!
> 
> Tell him i said hello, i havent a phone anymore so ill have to sign up to fb some time, dont get much time to myself as im studying for my cisco exam, ill be on here but not as much as i used to be as bodybuilding has taken a backseat in my life as i just realised its not that important to me as it used to be, which maybe is a good thing as theres nothing worse than being an obsessive bodybuilder.. your never happy with the way you are!
> 
> Im happy with the simple life these days mate i love being sober


yeh problems kinda sorted now  and yeh the obsessiveness had gone for me to but just cracking on nad see whats happens but winny and tren have been a god sent


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Also id like to point out that ill be training natty with no aas assistance due to health probs from my previous lifestyle so will need all the motivation i can get...
> 
> So ladies... pics will help a lot :whistling: :lol:


 :lol: I can help with this... I can ask @Dai Jones to post pics as he wants to start naked Fridays again, sorted! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: I can help with this... I can ask @Dai Jones to post pics as he wants to start naked Fridays again, sorted! :thumb:


:laugh:....just like old times hey keeks wants to see me naked again :sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:....just like old times hey keeks wants to see me naked again :sneaky2:


Its for Patsy's motivation! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

almost Friday


----------



## Dai Jones

Friday MOFO's


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Friday MOFO's


Woo hoo!!! Naked Friday! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo!!! Naked Friday! :thumb:


haha see yours tomorrow then??


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha see yours tomorrow then??


Ha ha, not feeling naked-ness at the minute, looking cr4p! May have one of the old naked pics on my phone if that's any good? Recycling is good for the environment! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, not feeling naked-ness at the minute, looking cr4p! May have one of the old naked pics on my phone if that's any good? Recycling is good for the environment! :thumb:


you're always going to look good no matter what, you'll get back we all have our issues, problems, hickups etc etc that's what's UKM is all about helping others and giving encouragement


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you're always going to look good no matter what, you'll get back we all have our issues, problems, hickups etc etc that's what's UKM is all about helping others and giving encouragement


Thanks Dai, think I'm getting back into things now, but just look so cr4p at this weight, usually at this weight I'd be looking pretty good, now just looking flabby as foook! Yep, the good thing about you guys on here, we all help to push each other when needed. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Thanks Dai, think I'm getting back into things now, but just look so cr4p at this weight, usually at this weight I'd be looking pretty good, now just looking flabby as foook! Yep, the good thing about you guys on here, we all help to push each other when needed. :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:


  :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Thanks Dai, think I'm getting back into things now, but just look so cr4p at this weight, usually at this weight I'd be looking pretty good, now just looking flabby as foook! Yep, the good thing about you guys on here, we all help to push each other when needed. :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:


De ja vu?! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> De ja vu?! :tongue:


i know weird computer


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> i know weird computer


Exactly, that's computers for you, I think we should go back to pen and paper! And Polaroid cameras! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Exactly, that's computers for you, I think we should go back to pen and paper! And Polaroid cameras! :lol:


----------



## LeVzi

Keeks said:


> Exactly, that's computers for you, I think we should go back to pen and paper! And Polaroid cameras! :lol:


You can send me polaroids anyday  lol

I dunno about the pen n paper bit though. My handwriting is worse than a GP's.


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> You can send me polaroids anyday  lol
> 
> I dunno about the pen n paper bit though. My handwriting is worse than a GP's.


Ha ha, I've just got that Outkast song in my head now, shake it like a polaroid picture. :lol:


----------



## LeVzi

All quiet in the hood I see.

Hope everyone having fun though.


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> All quiet in the hood I see.
> 
> Hope everyone having fun though.


yeh everyone has fooked off as usual.

Im ok torn rotatory cuff thou so kind out of the game a bit now


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> yeh everyone has fooked off as usual.
> 
> Im ok torn rotatory cuff thou so kind out of the game a bit now


**** man, sorry to hear that. Hope it heals nicely.


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> **** man, sorry to hear that. Hope it heals nicely.


me to!!

how's you?


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> me to!!
> 
> how's you?


I'm good thanks. Still training like a madman  Been a mad year so far so already thinking be glad when it's over lol


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> I'm good thanks. Still training like a madman  Been a mad year so far so already thinking be glad when it's over lol


mad as in good or bad?


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> mad as in good or bad?


bad and good ! Lol more bad though, illness in fam etc. Gym been my saviour tbh


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> bad and good ! Lol more bad though, illness in fam etc. Gym been my saviour tbh


O dear well I hope ya turning it around


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> O dear well I hope ya turning it around


Absolutely mate, and I hope you lifting proper again soon too mate.


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Absolutely mate, and I hope you lifting proper again soon too mate.


me to mate not hearing good things about this injury thou but getting supps down me and just see what happens


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> me to mate not hearing good things about this injury thou but getting supps down me and just see what happens


What about peps ? They could help with repair.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh everyone has fooked off as usual.
> 
> Im ok torn rotatory cuff thou so kind out of the game a bit now


Hey, I'm still about-ish! :thumb:



LeVzi said:


> bad and good ! Lol more bad though, illness in fam etc. Gym been my saviour tbh


Sorry to hear that and hope you're well. Gym is a god-send in times like that eh?!


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> What about peps ? They could help with repair.


yeh I know they would defo help but the mrs doesn't know I've started to use gear so with the type of storage they need I've got no chance, but been given a little bit of advice and I'm going to be running a low dose of deca and it's a torn pec not rotary cuff


----------



## LeVzi

Keeks said:


> Hey, I'm still about-ish! :thumb:
> 
> Sorry to hear that and hope you're well. Gym is a god-send in times like that eh?!


Gym is the best place in the world when you need a bit of you time, and a chance to think n clear ya mind.

I am well cariad, and I Hope you are too x


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I know they would defo help but the mrs doesn't know I've started to use gear so with the type of storage they need I've got no chance, but been given a little bit of advice and I'm going to be running a low dose of deca and it's a torn pec not rotary cuff


Well deca will just lubricate the joints, not really going to make much difference, and if it's a torn pec, then you just need to rest it, then start from basics and build back up. It will never be the same, but hopefully the tear isn't too big or noticable. Just take it easy mate, let me guess, you were benching when it happened.


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Well deca will just lubricate the joints, not really going to make much difference, and if it's a torn pec, then you just need to rest it, then start from basics and build back up. It will never be the same, but hopefully the tear isn't too big or noticable. Just take it easy mate, let me guess, you were benching when it happened.


yes benching  it has effected my shoulder movement so yes using it to help loosen things and get blood in there and increase collagen synthesis


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> Gym is the best place in the world when you need a bit of you time, and a chance to think n clear ya mind.
> 
> I am well cariad, and I Hope you are too x


Yep, definitely agree with that, time out from reality.

Glad you're well. I'm ok thanks, but had a poorly little boy this week. Been in the vets again with his diabetes but he's home and ok now. X


----------



## dibdabs

Hello guys just popping in to say I hope u r all well


----------



## Dai Jones

dibdabs said:


> Hello guys just popping in to say I hope u r all well


well i'm ok not sure about the the rest


----------



## Patsy

Yeah all good here... just getting old :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> ... just getting old :thumb:


x2 :laugh:


----------



## dibdabs

Patsy said:


> Yeah all good here... just getting old :thumb:


Know the feeling. 25 soon. Lol


----------



## Patsy

dibdabs said:


> Know the feeling. 25 soon. Lol


25! i almost got 10 years on you!! :lol:


----------



## dibdabs

Patsy said:


> 25! i almost got 10 years on you!! :lol:


Thats not that bad. My ex was ten yrs older and the new ones 14.. woops lol


----------



## dibdabs

Thats 14 years older not 14 years old lol


----------



## Patsy

So hows things in Cardiff these days?


----------



## dibdabs

Patsy said:


> So hows things in Cardiff these days?


Same old pat nothing ever changes. Couple late bars now tho which is always good lol. Hows ireland treating u?


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> yes benching  it has effected my shoulder movement so yes using it to help loosen things and get blood in there and increase collagen synthesis


Glad its helping 



Keeks said:


> Yep, definitely agree with that, time out from reality.
> 
> Glad you're well. I'm ok thanks, but had a poorly little boy this week. Been in the vets again with his diabetes but he's home and ok now. X


Aw , poor thing, glad you ok though x


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday, have a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Glad its helping  x


only just started so will see


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Happy Friday, have a good one! :thumbup1:


I could of stayed in bed this morning :yawn:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I could of stayed in bed this morning :yawn:


Ha ha, me too!! But its Friday :bounce: and bank holiday weekend!! :bounce: All good! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, me too!! But its Friday :bounce: and bank holiday weekend!! :bounce: All good! :bounce:


yep :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

dibdabs said:


> Same old pat nothing ever changes. Couple late bars now tho which is always good lol. Hows ireland treating u?


All good over here, nice an quiet, still glad to see Cardiff aint changed lol!!


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> I could of stayed in bed this morning :yawn:


Me too, the cnut dog woke me a 5am ffs :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Me too, the cnut dog woke me a 5am ffs :cursing:


bet that things a beast now


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> bet that things a beast now


Yeah shes coming on great mate, best dog ever, ill get some pics up later. People complain about Huskies being hard work but they aint really, aslong as you put the effort in and walk them regularly they aint a prob, Huskies are notorious for chewing things up like shoes and furniture and she hasnt even attempted it yet so hopefully i have a well behaved one, seems so, so far.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, me too!! But its Friday :bounce: and bank holiday weekend!! :bounce: All good! :bounce:


I hate bank holidays! Have to sneak down the gym early Mon lol


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> I hate bank holidays! Have to sneak down the gym early Mon lol


 mg: No way, who can hate a three day weekend? I'm got plans for spending the day in bed on Monday nursing a very mild hangover. :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Here one i took a couple of months back, shes 16 months old now and iirc they stop growing at 2 years old
> 
> View attachment 156948


OMG, she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Patsy

No bank hols over here unfortunately


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> OMG, she's gorgeous!!!


Yeah shes a lovely looking dog, everytime im out people stop me to talk, kids love her and she loves them lol, she gets so excited bless lol!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Yeah shes a lovely looking dog, everytime im out people stop me to talk, kids love her and she loves them lol, she gets so excited bless lol!


I bet, she's beautiful! They're lovely dogs.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: No way, who can hate a three day weekend? I'm got plans for spending the day in bed on Monday nursing a very mild hangover. :bounce:


#picornomildhangover


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> #picornomildhangover


I'll take pics of my hangover food if that's any good? :drool:

Also after reading this thread about age and getting old, I'm now fretting about my outfit choice, am I too old for a crop top and skinny jeans? :huh: Keep thinking mutton dressed as lamb :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I'll take pics of my hangover food if that's any good? :drool:
> 
> Also after reading this thread about age and getting old, I'm now fretting about my outfit choice, am I too old for a crop top and skinny jeans? :huh: Keep thinking mutton dressed as lamb :lol:


post a pic of ya dressed up and I'll sell ya


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> post a pic of ya dressed up and I'll sell ya


Sell me? :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Sell me? :confused1:


 :lol: :lol:...woops "tell ya" :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: :lol:...woops "tell ya" :laugh:


 :lol: Thought you had a secret side-line selling folk. Was going to say sell me to someone nice. :lol:


----------



## LeVzi

Sommat tells me you could never look outta place in any tight clothing Keeks ! Be it crop top, 1 piece dress, tight jeans, bin bag, hessian sack.

I think you'll be fine !

Patsy that dog is stunning , and so alert  Love to see them like that.


----------



## LeVzi

Seems Wales has gone to sleep !!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Seems Wales has gone to sleep !!!!


only you and me now mate


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> only you and me now mate


Well we shall fight the good fight mate and keep this thread alive


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Well we shall fight the good fight mate and keep this thread alive


haha....what ya been up to mate?


----------



## Keeks

Hey, I'm here too, I'm just not Welsh.

Hope you guys are good. :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Hey, I'm here too, I'm just not Welsh.
> 
> Hope you guys are good. :beer:


haha....yeah i'm good, getting by


----------



## Dai Jones

@LeVzi I remember you running equipoise ages ago I'm running it now, when did it kick in for you?


----------



## LeVzi

Dai Jones said:


> haha....what ya been up to mate?


Not a lot mate, been training hard thats about it.  You ?



Keeks said:


> Hey, I'm here too, I'm just not Welsh.
> 
> Hope you guys are good. :beer:


Ello Keeks  I knew you'd come back here too  Hope you well too 



Dai Jones said:


> @LeVzi I remember you running equipoise ages ago I'm running it now, when did it kick in for you?


It kicked in quite quickly, especially in terms of appetite, all of a sudden I was out of control eating.


----------



## Dai Jones

LeVzi said:


> Not a lot mate, been training hard thats about it.  You ?
> 
> It kicked in quite quickly, especially in terms of appetite, all of a sudden I was out of control eating.


new job stressed out me head but training getting better after injury, I'm three weeks in using wilcat equitest 800 2ml ew


----------



## Mclovin147

Cymru am byth!


----------



## Dai Jones

Mclovin147 said:


> Cymru am byth!


oi oi


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha....yeah i'm good, getting by


Good good! :thumb:



LeVzi said:


> Not a lot mate, been training hard thats about it.  You ?
> 
> Ello Keeks  I knew you'd come back here too  Hope you well too
> 
> It kicked in quite quickly, especially in terms of appetite, all of a sudden I was out of control eating.


Yep, all Ok thanks. :thumb:


----------

